# OLD PICS....



## 66wita6

ORALE HOMIES,MI JEFITO BUSTED OUT WITH HIS OLD SCKOOL FOTO ALBUM,HIS YEARS CRUZING WITH OLD TIMES C.C (THE O.G ONES FROM SANTA ANA), SEE IF YOU RECOGNIZE ANY...


----------



## 66wita6

AY VA MAS...


----------



## 66wita6

I THINK THIS WAS THE FIRST SUPER SHO...


----------



## 66wita6

MY BAD , IT WAS PROBLEBLY A R.G CANNING EVENT


----------



## scrappin68

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6




----------



## 66wita6

SUM OF THE CLUBS THAT HE GOTS OF SANTANA, ARTISTICS, LIFESTYLE,CLASSICS, AND MAJESTICS O.C....


----------



## Cadillac Ed

great pics, great topic :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

uffin: LA PALMA PARK.......


----------



## yetti

Don't see very many Dusters. At least back then people built different cars, they are all the same now. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

SANTA ANA BOWL...


----------



## 66wita6

HIM AND HIS HOMIES CRUZIN, PHOTO TAKEN BY Q-VO


----------



## 66wita6

THE ONLY PIC OF ME AND HIM IN MY YOUNGER YEARS....


----------



## 66wita6

MOST RECENT ONE, JUST AFTER I GOT MY 6 AND SLAPPED SUM 14'S ON IT....


----------



## 66wita6

WHAT KIND OF PAST DO YOU HAVE, POST PICS IF YOU CAN....


----------



## LB ROLLER

damn homie them are some nice ass flics


----------



## 1938_MASTER

NICE PICS MAN, I REALLY LOVE THAT OLD SCHOOL LOOK. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

DID YOU NOTICE THAT ALL OF THE PICS WERE SIDE WAYS, I HAD TO CROP THE F#@K OUT OF THEM


----------



## 66wita6

A REAL O.G MADHOPPER...PAINTED, WIRED DOWN, AND HAS THE FRONT BUMPER, DAMMMM


----------



## Stickz

Nice pictures. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## josie_p

DAMN THAT'S BEAUTIFUL.........

I'M LOVING IT!...........




MORE PICS POR FAVOR............


----------



## 66wita6

THANX, THOSE ARE IT FOR RIGHT NOW....


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 13 2005, 08:25 PM~3810071
> *THANX, THOSE ARE IT FOR RIGHT NOW....
> *


  .......


that's cool though.......

but for real those pics hit me good made me want to write some tight ass lo-lo poetry.....


----------



## 66wita6

:0


----------



## 66wita6

WHATS UP MARK(PLAQUEWERKZ) :thumbsup:


----------



## herrakani

Nice to see some juiced Lincolns, Dusters, Camaros etc. It seems nowadays almost everyone builds Impalas and Cutlasses.


----------



## BILLY_CLINT

Cool pics


----------



## BigPoppa

very cool pics man, the duster is crazy


----------



## Big Rich

TIGHT ASS PICS


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ

tight :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost....

ohhhhhhhhhhh man thanx for sharing this made my day, look at the diversity, the custom tricks and paintjobs, old school wheels, ministeeringwheels, custom velvet interiors, very tight!


----------



## 64impcali

Nice pics bro...Keep reppin that OC.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo

nice pic. :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

thanks for sharing those pics!


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

:0 Nice homie


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup: THANX,I'LL BE POSTING SUM MORE SOON, I GOT SUM BUT THEIR OF SALSA AND TRUCK JAMBOREE(WAS IN MINI-MADNESS FOR A MINUTE,GOT TO BE VICE OF SOUTHERN ROYALTY WITH MY TOYOTA TRUCK,EVEN THOUGH A MINI, IT STILL HAD LOLO INFLUENCE,OTHER TRUCKS HAD DANCING BEDS,MINE HAD FRONT ,BACK, SIDE TO SIDE)......


----------



## 66wita6

DAMM, DONT TELL ME NO ONE REMBERS ANY OF THESE, MUST BE REALLY OLD(36),MUST BE THAT EVERYBODY IN HERE MUST BE UNDER 25 YRS......


----------



## SUPERIOR CC

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: man that sure does bring back the memories its cool to see the way it was so many styles nothing boreing and fake like todays scene these vatos cruised there shit and thats what its all about


----------



## PHXKSTM

awesome pics i love the patterns back then


any old pics of trucks with bed lifts


----------



## ragtopking

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 13 2005, 06:32 PM~3809017
> * ORALE HOMIES,MI JEFITO BUSTED OUT WITH HIS OLD SCKOOL FOTO ALBUM,HIS YEARS CRUZING WITH OLD TIMES C.C (THE O.G ONES FROM SANTA ANA), SEE IF YOU RECOGNIZE ANY...
> *


The 56, was that car bulit by Charlie Lopez? Looks like work from Charlie Lopez, Ismael Robles or Joe Moreno. Dam this bring back some Memories...


----------



## ragtopking

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 13 2005, 06:42 PM~3809120
> * I THINK THIS WAS THE FIRST SUPER SHO...
> *


Dam....old pics from LBC's RG Canning show... Is that the Tower of Power (Version 1) 56 with gull wing doors.. built by Charlie and Ismael??? Do you have any pics of the candy red merc with the glass roof??? Or puppets (Classics) custom 66, red, with butterfly hood, chopped top, reversed doors?? Or the crazy 65 custom, blue, also with butterfly hood, chopped top, reversed doors built by Joe moreno??


----------



## lowriderlife

anyone notice "TOWER OF POWER"......before it became tower of power on the first page.....................:thumbsup: .......great pictures bro.......


----------



## ragtopking

> _Originally posted by ragtopking_@Sep 15 2005, 12:31 PM~3821800
> *Dam....old pics from LBC's RG Canning show...  Is that the Tower of Power (Version 1) 56 with gull wing doors.. built by Charlie and Ismael???  Do you have any pics of the candy red merc with the glass roof??? Or puppets (Classics) custom 66, red, with butterfly hood, chopped top, reversed doors??  Or the crazy 65 custom, blue, also with butterfly hood, chopped top, reversed doors built by Joe moreno??
> *


just noticed charlies merc the candy red one with the gullwing doors, the one on the first page. great pics..


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Sep 15 2005, 08:32 PM~3821808
> *anyone notice "TOWER OF POWER"......before it became tower of power on the first page.....................:thumbsup: .......great pictures bro.......
> *





i bet abel loves that since he`s into the tower of power cd`s :biggrin:


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 14 2005, 07:07 PM~3816909
> *DAMM, DONT TELL ME NO ONE REMBERS ANY OF THESE, MUST BE REALLY OLD(36),MUST BE THAT EVERYBODY IN HERE MUST BE UNDER 25 YRS......
> *


you aint old........


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by ragtopking_@Sep 15 2005, 12:31 PM~3821800
> *Dam....old pics from LBC's RG Canning show...  Is that the Tower of Power (Version 1) 56 with gull wing doors.. built by Charlie and Ismael???  Do you have any pics of the candy red merc with the glass roof??? Or puppets (Classics) custom 66, red, with butterfly hood, chopped top, reversed doors??  Or the crazy 65 custom, blue, also with butterfly hood, chopped top, reversed doors built by Joe moreno??
> *



No...that was the "Nostagical Sleeper"...a 50 merc..

"Tower of Power" was a 56 Chevy...


----------



## lowriderlife

the silver one w/ the red scallops,gull wing doors and suicide hood in the picture under th red merc is "tower of power" buey............ :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 15 2005, 01:08 PM~3822472
> *No...that was the "Nostagical Sleeper"...a 50 merc..
> 
> "Tower of Power" was a 56 Chevy...
> *


----------



## 66wita6

ALL OF THOSE CARS WERE FROM CLASSICS I BELIEVE,I KNOW TOWER OF POWER EXISTS,AND SOME ONE SAID CHARLIE BOUGHT BACKTHE MERC BEFORE HE DIED(R.I.P HOMIE), HE HAPPENED TO BE ONE OF JEFITOS ROAD DAWGS BACK IN THE DAYS....


----------



## ragtopking

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 15 2005, 02:08 PM~3822472
> *No...that was the "Nostagical Sleeper"...a 50 merc..
> 
> "Tower of Power" was a 56 Chevy...
> *


Abel, Charlie built Nostagical Sleeper 49 Merc (version 2) red with glass roof and gull wing doors. Charlie also help built Ismael Robles Build Tower of Power 56 chevy with gull wing doors. Both car were form the Classics of Santa Ana, another car that Charlie worked on is on page one, the red 54 chevy with 58 impala head lights, that car also had custom tailights (67 Riviera tail lights) the car belongs to Acer from the Classics.


----------



## ragtopking

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 15 2005, 03:23 PM~3822971
> *ALL OF THOSE CARS WERE FROM CLASSICS I BELIEVE,I KNOW TOWER OF POWER EXISTS,AND SOME ONE SAID CHARLIE BOUGHT BACKTHE MERC BEFORE HE DIED(R.I.P HOMIE), HE HAPPENED TO BE ONE OF JEFITOS ROAD DAWGS BACK IN THE DAYS....
> *


Last time I spoke with Charlie....He mentioned that some one in Florida had the Merc.. "Nostagical Sleeper"... And "Tower of Power" had been purchased by some one in San Bernadino at a police auction.


----------



## 66wita6

YEA ,HES THE PREZ FOR NOW, MR ROCHA STILL HANGS WITH THEM,HERES A PIC OF ACERS 53,MR ROCHAS 65 AND CHARLIES(R.I.P) MERC.....


----------



## 66wita6

THEY WERE SELLING A DVD ABOUT THE CRUZ FOR CHARLIE,IT SHOWED THE PICS OF THE CARS THAT HE WAS INVOLVED WITH...I'LL TRY TO SCAN THEM


----------



## 66wita6

DID YOU KNOW THAT ACER AND ROCHA CAME OUT IN THE MOVIE "HEART BREAKER"?


----------



## ragtopking

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 15 2005, 05:17 PM~3823801
> *THEY WERE SELLING A DVD ABOUT THE CRUZ FOR CHARLIE,IT SHOWED THE PICS OF THE CARS THAT HE WAS INVOLVED WITH...I'LL TRY TO SCAN THEM
> *


Do you have any pictures of the Kustom Lowriders built by Joe Moreno??? He was also from the Classics. I believe he had the kustom 57, blue metal flake with flames, chopped top, custom front and rear ends and reversed doors.


----------



## ragtopking

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 15 2005, 05:18 PM~3823810
> *DID YOU KNOW THAT ACER AND ROCHA CAME OUT IN THE MOVIE "HEART BREAKER"?
> *


yes... Acer also gave me some old pics of his 54 taken back in the 70's for street rodder magazine.


----------



## 66wita6

AYE TE VA UNOS RETRATOS....


----------



## 66wita6

THOSE PICS ARE DED TO CHARLIE, A REAL INOVATOR.....


----------



## 66wita6

HOPE I DONT GET IN TROUBLE....


----------



## Twotonz

those were bad ass pics homie...thanks for sharing that tresure with us


----------



## 66wita6

I'LL TRY TO DO MY ALBUM TO MORROW...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Sep 15 2005, 03:32 PM~3821808
> *anyone notice "TOWER OF POWER"......before it became tower of power on the first page.....................:thumbsup: .......great pictures bro.......
> *



I did, I cant say it brings back memories (i do live in NC) but if the memories where there it would be nice.



i do remember seeing pics of the car though, in the 80's. :biggrin:


----------



## Richard

[attachmentid=278286][attachmentid=278286][attachmentid=278285][attachmentid=278283][attachmentid=278281]www.oldiescc.com


----------



## Richard

[attachmentid=278302]www.oldiescc.com


----------



## Richard

[attachmentid=278308][attachmentid=278308][attachmentid=278307] :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## josie_p




----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE

i love those 57 wagons


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by Richard_@Sep 15 2005, 09:03 PM~3825593
> *[attachmentid=278302]www.oldiescc.com
> *


----------



## ragtopking

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 15 2005, 06:20 PM~3824297
> *AYE TE VA UNOS RETRATOS....
> *


Charlie's 66 is still in Santa Ana, the guy that bought it years ago has it stored away in his garage.. I'd like to see come out again..

[attachmentid=281727]


----------



## TOPFAN

the gullwing RED MERC is Nolstagic Sleeper...Richeee


----------



## lowriderlife

we were not talking about that one being "TOWER OF POWER" ABEL....................the silver one is tower of power......... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 19 2005, 12:32 PM~3844051
> *the gullwing RED MERC is Nolstagic Sleeper...Richeee
> *


----------



## HEARTBREAKER

:biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

LIFESTYLE SHOW @ SPORTS ARENA 1983


----------



## TOPFAN

SAN FERNANDO MISSION 1982

sorry about the quality...


----------



## rag-4

Great pics!


----------



## TOPFAN

'82


----------



## TOPFAN

Old pic ...ill try to take a clearer one later.....FRUIT COCKTAIL


----------



## Joost....

nice abel, you took the box with pics out again :biggrin: try taking the pics outside theyll probably get better


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 20 2005, 07:29 AM~3849198
> *nice abel, you took the box with pics out again  :biggrin: try taking the pics outside theyll probably get better
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Riviera

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 20 2005, 07:29 AM~3849198
> *nice abel, you took the box with pics out again  :biggrin: try taking the pics outside theyll probably get better
> *


oh guy makes one trip..and now hes a photo expert....


j/p yoast.....


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 20 2005, 05:31 PM~3849860
> *oh guy makes one trip..and now hes a photo expert....
> j/p yoast.....
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64KyBelair

helluva history lesson :thumbsup:


----------



## ragtopking

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 20 2005, 07:11 AM~3849133
> *Old pic ...ill try to take a clearer one later.....FRUIT COCKTAIL
> *


nice pics Able


----------



## TOPFAN

T Tops!!!! 1983 San Fernando Mission...on Brand Blvd....we used to cruise on Sundays ...it was off the chain back then....crazy ass car!


----------



## Joost....

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by ragtopking_@Sep 20 2005, 10:45 AM~3850334
> *nice pics Able
> *


----------



## LaPiedad

Thanks for the pics. That t-top 63 is killer. Love that paint job on the 65. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 20 2005, 07:07 AM~3849113
> *'82
> *


----------



## CrzyChicana

Tan deaquellas los pictures...


----------



## Sunny D-lite

some back in the 90 and 80's


----------



## Joost....

more more more of the 80s and 90s :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: also the euros of that time im trying to get some idea`s


----------



## TOPFAN

My firsr Lowrider....1979? Ha Ha! Supremes and 520's....
in front of QIK Market in SUN VALLEY!


----------



## TOPFAN

the model is my MOM....She help me buy the car! TRU CLASSICS 520's


----------



## TOPFAN

:cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

SUMMER MADNESS 1980


----------



## TOPFAN

My MASCOT


----------



## TOPFAN

better pic....thanx joost......this my friends Dad...1970 maybe....Carter paint ..walt pinstriping


----------



## TOPFAN

:0


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## TOPFAN

My friend Ray's Channel Top 74 Malibu.....{now they cal them Hollywood tops} one of the first guys to do it!


----------



## TOPFAN

Eddie Martinez's 78 Caddy...1981...


----------



## TOPFAN

same car few years later...


----------



## TOPFAN

This is probably my favorite car I ever owned...........50,000 original miles...I bought from the original owner....
6 cyl...Immaculate...garage kept...Ill never find one like this...

1993....


----------



## Joost....

oh man, you and your inexhaustible collection of pictures :biggrin: I think its wonderful to share this, i bet there alot of people who get alot of inspiration out of this, i know i do. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost....

:roflmao: i didnt see that one yet


----------



## Joost....




----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

Anyone recognize this car?


----------



## Mr Impala

elite cc circa 81


----------



## Big Rich

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LaPiedad

Thanks for the pics. I sure miss the early 80's.


----------



## Mr Impala

wow lifestyle with white shirts im gonna frame this one


----------



## Joost....

could you post the rest of the pic brent? thanx


----------



## Mr Impala

will the real fantasia please stand up :0


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

:0


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin: anyone recognize him or the car


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

poor 63


----------



## Mr Impala

circa 92 the beginning of a euro of the year car :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife

i think that is mario jr's car that later became "suicide revenge" ........:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 21 2005, 09:59 AM~3857278
> *circa 92 the beginning of a euro of the year car  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr Impala

a true legend


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Sep 21 2005, 11:03 AM~3857310
> *i think that is mario jr's car that later became "suicide revenge" ........:thumbsup:
> *



alberts touch of wine


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

WHO REMEMBERS BOB'S CUSTOMS IN SAN FERNANDO???????????????


----------



## Mr Impala

so does anyone know what happened to fantasia?


----------



## A TODA MADRE

Damn these pics and cars liek these are what made me fall in love with Lowriding as a kid. Thanks for posting.


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 21 2005, 10:08 AM~3856963
> *poor 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It has to be all the garlic out here. It starts to mess with people's heads. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

santana cc


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 21 2005, 11:25 AM~3857494
> *Damn these pics and cars liek these are what made me fall in love with Lowriding as a kid.  Thanks for posting.
> *


----------



## Joost....

thanx for the pics. do you have magazines from the urly 90s with all the euros when they were at theyre best mr.impala?


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 21 2005, 12:02 PM~3856935
> *:biggrin: anyone recognize him or the car
> *












GROUPE c.c. pres


----------



## Joost....

was that a series of features about presidents of carclubs? because ive got a pic of joe ray with his lincoln when it was still almost stock, with the same kinda text above it etc


----------



## lowriderlife

cool...................:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 21 2005, 10:07 AM~3857339
> *alberts touch of wine
> *


----------



## lowriderlife

i do ...but i have to dig them out and scan the pics....... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 21 2005, 11:10 AM~3857825
> *thanx for the pics. do you have magazines from the urly 90s with all the euros when they were at theyre best mr.impala?
> *


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Sep 21 2005, 08:33 PM~3857982
> *i do ...but i have to dig them out and scan the pics....... :biggrin:
> *




if you wouldnt mind :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: im especially interested in the honda`s


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 21 2005, 12:27 PM~3857934
> *was that a series of features about presidents of carclubs? because ive got a pic of joe ray with his lincoln when it was still almost stock, with the same kinda text above it etc
> *



No, that was a advertisment for Star Wires...a wheel that never really took off...they tried to boost sales by having two of the most recognized people in Lowriding at the time, Joe Ray and Joe Abeyta. That still didnt work. :dunno:


----------



## TOPFAN

I wish I still had this one....


----------



## TOPFAN

Joost...I always loved this pic... the patterns...Ive seen it dupilicated ..but never a whole Top done this way...To me, Mario Gomez is the best painter out there....Bar None...Walt Prey, the best striper....


----------



## Mr Impala

:0


----------



## Mr Impala

you gotta be OLD school to remember this guy his work wasnt the best but back in his time he was about the only guy in oc doing murals


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin: for richee


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin: bad ass caprice way ahead of its time


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 21 2005, 09:27 PM~3858404
> *Joost...I always loved this pic... the patterns...Ive seen it dupilicated ..but never a whole Top done this way...To me, Mario Gomez is the best painter out there....Bar None...Walt Prey, the best striper....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





thats the glowing pic right :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ragtopking

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 21 2005, 01:27 PM~3858404
> *Joost...I always loved this pic... the patterns...Ive seen it dupilicated ..but never a whole Top done this way...To me, Mario Gomez is the best painter out there....Bar None...Walt Prey, the best striper....
> *



Beautiful car Abel...I agree Mario is one of the best...

[attachmentid=284402]


----------



## 73 Riviera

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 21 2005, 01:27 PM~3858404
> *Joost...I always loved this pic... the patterns...Ive seen it dupilicated ..but never a whole Top done this way...To me, Mario Gomez is the best painter out there....Bar None...Walt Prey, the best striper....
> *


just to show how much that paint job has influenced painters of today...
check out my rivi...









check out my boys impala patterns..


----------



## Joost....

Abel, all those pics you have from the 80s of the lowriders of friends, do most of these rides still excist like that, or were they changed, or sold. It would be cool to see them in real life if they still excist :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by ragtopking_@Sep 21 2005, 01:55 PM~3858590
> *Beautiful car Abel...I agree Mario is one of the best...
> 
> [attachmentid=284402]
> *


You know, I loved this car more than My present one...I wish I would have held on to it.


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 21 2005, 12:22 PM~3858364
> *I wish I still had this one....
> *


No disrespec but this 62 looks shortened. Is it just the pic?


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 21 2005, 10:08 PM~3858721
> *No disrespec but this 62 looks shortened.  Is it just the pic?
> *




he took a pic of a pic under an angle


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 21 2005, 02:04 PM~3858684
> *Abel, all those pics you have from the 80s of the lowriders of friends, do most of these rides still excist like that, or were they changed, or sold. It would be cool to see them in real life if they still excist  :biggrin:
> *



The t top 63 was sold not too long ago...I dont know the where abouts of the rest...


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 21 2005, 01:09 PM~3858734
> *he took a pic of a pic under an angle
> *


  I like the way its laid. Looks clean.


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 21 2005, 10:10 PM~3858738
> *The t top 63 was sold not too long ago...I dont know the where abouts of the rest...
> *


----------



## Mr Impala

nice 2nd pic looks like a model car huh


----------



## Mr Impala

AI


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## Stickz

Nice pics Mr. Impala! Post more!!


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 21 2005, 06:56 AM~3856031
> *My firsr Lowrider....1979? Ha Ha! Supremes and 520's....
> in front of QIK Market in SUN VALLEY!
> *


 thats were we played video games after school! :biggrin: wait a minute i still do! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ragtopking

[attachmentid=285090]


----------



## orange juiced

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 21 2005, 01:18 PM~3858344
> *No, that was a advertisment for Star Wires...a wheel that never really took off...they tried to boost sales by having two of the most recognized people in Lowriding at the time, Joe Ray and Joe Abeyta. That still didnt work. :dunno:
> *


----------



## orange juiced

[attachmentid=285092][attachmentid=285092]


> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 21 2005, 01:18 PM~3858344
> *No, that was a advertisment for Star Wires...a wheel that never really took off...they tried to boost sales by having two of the most recognized people in Lowriding at the time, Joe Ray and Joe Abeyta. That still didnt work. :dunno:
> *


----------



## orange juiced

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 20 2005, 01:24 PM~3851424
> *T Tops!!!!  1983 San Fernando Mission...on Brand Blvd....we used to cruise on Sundays ...it was off the chain back then....crazy ass car!
> *


TOPFAN was that 63 painted candy lime with dark green biscuit interior,if so thats up here in stockton


----------



## orange juiced

[attachmentid=285095]this 54 is the baddest mo fo around.took this pic 4 yrs ago. painted about 25 yrs ago,still clean as f...


----------



## ragtopking

[attachmentid=285103]


----------



## ragtopking

[attachmentid=285106]


----------



## ragtopking

[attachmentid=285108]


----------



## orange juiced

[attachmentid=285109]


----------



## ragtopking

[attachmentid=285110]


----------



## ragtopking

[attachmentid=285111]


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## ragtopking

[attachmentid=285117]


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by orange juiced_@Sep 22 2005, 07:34 AM~3862607
> *TOPFAN  was that 63 painted candy lime with dark green biscuit interior,if so thats up here in stockton
> *



could you make some pics? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

Time to dig out the pre-LRM mags, I'll see if I can post tonite


----------



## fleetwood mack

nice pics of old school lowriders. those were the days. i remember some of those cars


----------



## Ragtrey

Now them some mighty fine pics right there. uffin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by orange juiced_@Sep 21 2005, 11:30 PM~3862588
> *[attachmentid=285092][attachmentid=285092]
> *



Those are some ugly wheels...I never liked them.....


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 23 2005, 08:08 PM~3872390
> *Those are some ugly wheels...I never liked them.....
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


id give my leftnut for that set


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 23 2005, 12:16 PM~3872426
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> id give my leftnut for that set
> *


WHY????

They Are UGLY......trust me I owned a set....


----------



## Joost....

:roflmao: 


i dunno i like em to be honest, true spokes were nicer, but these are nice too, in my humble opinion hahaha


----------



## brett

not old pic but old skool


----------



## brett

sold on ebay


----------



## BigPoppa

Hot Rod mag October 1978


----------



## BigPoppa

Car Craft March 1972

note the original Gypsy Rose


----------



## BigPoppa

Lowrider Happening November 1979 premiere issue, probably one of a few that popped up to compete against LRM. Newspaper type paper, I never saw any other issues


----------



## BigPoppa

Car Craft September 1970
yep, a Corvair.


----------



## BigPoppa

Hot Rod mag April 1974









New Gyspy Rose


----------



## BigPoppa

Street Machine March 1978


----------



## highridah

holy shit thats the first time ive ever seen gypsy rose 1.

now for 50 points can anyone tell me how we got to where we are why having a untraditional ride is shunned down. look at the variety of cars none 2 are alike even a 69 camaro gets done up. i think riders today are just lazy and just wanna hop


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 24 2005, 05:55 AM~3875613
> *Car Craft March 1972
> 
> note the original Gypsy Rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



oh man these are real good pics, could you perhaps do me a favor and save these 2 twice as big, you can upload through http://www.imageshack.us to keep them at the origional size, i would realy appriciate that!


----------



## BigPoppa

I use fotki, they were huge scans but fotki automatically reduces them, I'll see if I can redo them


----------



## 66wita6

DAM, THOSE PICS BRING ALOT OF MEMORIES FOR MY JEFITO,NICE PICS BIG POPPA :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

i got some more old school


----------



## Sunny D-lite

some more


----------



## Sunny D-lite

before and after pics


----------



## GOODTIMER

GOOD PICS GREG


----------



## Sunny D-lite

let see if i have any more


----------



## shrekinacutty

SICK SICK


----------



## M.Cruz

cool pics......My pops has awhole lot of pics of all his rides from east los back in the day, ill try to dig them out somewhere


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 24 2005, 10:23 PM~3877804
> *I use fotki, they were huge scans but fotki automatically reduces them, I'll see if I can redo them
> *




just use http://www.imageshack.us to upload the big ones  

cool pics everybody keep them coming!


----------



## MALO95

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 23 2005, 01:08 PM~3872390
> *Those are some ugly wheels...I never liked them.....
> *



DAMN Star Wires! i loved this wheels ,especially the 50 spoke. don't understand why i ever got rid of mine. :dunno: 
wish i could find me another set


----------



## MAJESTIX

1987


----------



## MAJESTIX

<span style=\'color:red\'>GAS PRICES!!!!!!










:uh:


----------



## MAJESTIX

R.G.'s 65










J.M.'s 63


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Sep 25 2005, 06:50 PM~3883060
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>GAS PRICES!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *




oh shit ........Jefferson Blvd...

I was there just today.....eating some yummy tacos!


----------



## Hialeah56

love these topics btw does anybody know what happened to the 63 with the t-tops or any of the old glasshouses with t-tops haven't seen this style in a while


----------



## TOPFAN

i fell in love with this 65 in 77.... I think it was call 'So Fine'


----------



## 66wita6

SO THIS MEANS YOU VATOS LIKE THE MINI TRUCK SCENE FROM MID '80S?


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Sep 25 2005, 05:50 PM~3883060
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>GAS PRICES!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


I lived in San Anto for a few years when I was a kid. My uncle had a primer 77 on Supremes with lifts to the front. Looked like the one in the pic. I recognize a TX pic like a mofo.


----------



## EL TARASCO

nice pics


----------



## Hialeah56

ok some of my not so old pics


----------



## LSTYLER

My Riv was shot by Custom rodder May 1981


----------



## LSTYLER

Custom Rodder May 81


----------



## LSTYLER

Custom rodder Cover May 81


----------



## LSTYLER

Custom Rodder 81 77 Monte Fremont, California


----------



## LSTYLER

Lowrider Mag 1981


----------



## LSTYLER

My Riv had a good year in 81

Lowrider Mag Anniversary edition


----------



## LSTYLER

Lowrider Mag


----------



## LSTYLER

Lowrider Mag Feb 81


----------



## drasticbean

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by LSTYLER_@Sep 26 2005, 09:20 PM~3891209
> *Custom rodder Cover May 81
> *


BRO, BAD ASS PIC !! I HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR THIS MAG FOR YEARS...BY ANY CHANCE YOU GOT AN EXTRA COPY OR KNOW SOME WHERE I COULD GET ONE!!!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Sep 27 2005, 01:20 AM~3892062
> *BRO, BAD ASS PIC !! I HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR THIS MAG FOR YEARS...BY ANY CHANCE YOU GOT AN EXTRA COPY OR KNOW SOME WHERE I COULD GET ONE!!!
> *


dam that car is almost older then me...check that out with the once peice frt bumper...crazy....


----------



## LSTYLER

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Sep 26 2005, 11:20 PM~3892062
> *BRO, BAD ASS PIC !! I HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR THIS MAG FOR YEARS...BY ANY CHANCE YOU GOT AN EXTRA COPY OR KNOW SOME WHERE I COULD GET ONE!!!
> *



I was lucky enough to find it at the Pomona Swap around 10 years ago...

This is a cool Mag. Good pic's.... Gypsy Rose is also in it..


----------



## BUBBZinAZ

thanks for sharing the pix.... those are some bad ass shots...


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by LSTYLER_@Sep 27 2005, 03:56 PM~3893255
> *I was lucky enough to find it at the Pomona Swap around 10 years ago...
> 
> This is a cool Mag. Good pic's.... Gypsy Rose is also in it..
> 
> 
> *



could you post those up please?


----------



## arnout..

> _Originally posted by LSTYLER_@Sep 27 2005, 05:31 AM~3891329
> *My Riv had a good year in 81
> 
> Lowrider Mag Anniversary edition
> *


soooo beautiful... Joost told me about his trip in LA (every single detail) including meeting you and the others. i had to hear the stories and watch all pictures for a whole saturday haha.. but i loved it! absolutely superb trip that was, respect!


----------



## ourstyletx

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 14 2005, 05:07 PM~3816006
> *:thumbsup: THANX,I'LL BE POSTING SUM MORE SOON, I GOT SUM BUT THEIR OF SALSA AND TRUCK JAMBOREE(WAS IN MINI-MADNESS FOR A MINUTE,GOT TO BE VICE OF SOUTHERN ROYALTY WITH MY TOYOTA TRUCK,EVEN THOUGH A MINI, IT STILL HAD LOLO INFLUENCE,OTHER TRUCKS HAD DANCING BEDS,MINE HAD FRONT ,BACK, SIDE TO SIDE)......
> *


great pics, I remember the mini trucks the nissans especially were clean with the square front ends, any ways thanks for sharing...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by LSTYLER_@Sep 27 2005, 07:56 AM~3893255
> *I was lucky enough to find it at the Pomona Swap around 10 years ago...
> 
> This is a cool Mag. Good pic's.... Gypsy Rose is also in it..
> 
> 
> *



THANKS ,I FORGOT ABOUT THE MAGAZINE DEALERS AT THE SWAP MEETS,I'M ALWAYS FOCUSED ON CAR PARTS.....PAULY


----------



## E Money408

KEEP POSTING THEM TIGHT ASS PICS.


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 28 2005, 10:16 PM~3906802
> *:biggrin:
> *


R.I.P.!!!!!! :tears:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 28 2005, 11:16 PM~3906802
> *:biggrin:
> *


FOREVER RIDING IN PARADISE.
MR.GARY MAY.


----------



## mxcn_roc

Gangsta!....page 7 of the Jan. 1980 issue of Lowrider Happening. 











(fyi, this magazine issue is for sale: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry3911014)


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 29 2005, 10:30 PM~3911044
> *Gangsta!....page 7 of the Jan. 1980 issue of Lowrider Happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (fyi, this magazine issue is for sale: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry3911014)
> *



oh man could you please take some pics of the rides in them for the archives :biggrin: like the bomb and the monte in the the first 2 pics, id love to have pics of all that :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 29 2005, 02:41 PM~3911124
> *oh man could you please take some pics of the rides in them for the archives  :biggrin:  like the bomb and the monte in the the first 2 pics, id love to have pics of all that  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I have that issue somewhere......


----------



## mxcn_roc

Lowrider Magazine: April 1985


----------



## 66wita6

LOOKS LIKE WE'RE GONNA TRY TO PULL THAT AT VEGAS, PREZ'S DAUGHTER AND HER VATO GETTING MARRIED, NOT THIS FANCY,BUT AT LEAST CARS AND COLORS WILL BE PRESENT.....


----------



## 66wita6

AYE LES VA MAS ,FIRST MY EARLIER RIDES...


----------



## 66wita6

SUM OF SALSA AND CALIENTE SHOWS....


----------



## 66wita6

SUM OF THE HEAVY HITTERS OF MY TIME....


----------



## 66wita6

MAS TROKITAS...


----------



## 66wita6

SUPER SHOW, CALI STYLE, THE L.A COLISIUM....


----------



## 66wita6

SUM OF THE BIKAS AT THE SHOW....


----------



## Stickz

I like how you did the Colisium pics.


----------



## 66wita6

THIERS MORE ,BUT THE WIFE GOT BENT OUT OF SHAPE CAUSE I WAS TEARING THEM OFF THE ALBUM, JUST LIKE MY JEFITO,I CAN STILL GLUE THEM BACK ON ....LOL


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 30 2005, 05:01 AM~3913522
> *THIERS MORE ,BUT THE WIFE GOT BENT OUT OF SHAPE CAUSE I WAS TEARING THEM OFF THE ALBUM, JUST LIKE MY JEFITO,I CAN STILL GLUE THEM BACK ON ....LOL
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## ferns213

WHAT SUPER SHOW WAS THAT? I THINK I WAS AT THAT ONE I WENT TO THE SUPER SHOW IN 93


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 30 2005, 12:36 AM~3914503
> *WHAT SUPER SHOW WAS THAT? I THINK I WAS AT THAT ONE I WENT TO THE SUPER SHOW IN 93
> *


pinche firni! you were still in panales cabron! :biggrin:


----------



## VEGASPHIL

couple from vegas 92'


----------



## M.Cruz

is this the one from the ice cube video - good day?


----------



## vengence

nice pix,i think i recognize a couple from lowrider magazine,


----------



## low63

Thanx 4 all pics  its good 2 see older pics ...


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Sep 30 2005, 11:47 AM~3916996
> *is this the one from the ice cube video - good day?
> *


?????????????


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Sep 30 2005, 11:47 AM~3916996
> *is this the one from the ice cube video - good day?
> *


look's like it :0


----------



## PHXKSTM

i miss the bed lift 

anyone knows if people are still doing it?


----------



## 66wita6

NOT REALLY,ITS JUST TRUCK DANCING FOR NOW ,I THINK, HERES SUM MO.......BTW, IT IS THE ONE THAT CAME OUT IN CUBE'S VIDEO...


----------



## BigPoppa

TtT


----------



## 66wita6

ORALE.......ONE THAT SOMEONE ELSE POSTED...


----------



## 66wita6

WHEN THAT ONE WAS DONE GETTING PAINTED,THIS ONE WAS ABOUT TO GET PAINTED...


----------



## 66wita6

THE SILVER BULLET GOTS THE SAME PAINT JOB FOR THE PAST 15 OR MORE YRS,THIS ONE TOO GOTS A COUPLE OF YEARS ON IT TOO......REGENCY RIDER....


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 21 2005, 08:56 AM~3856031
> *My firsr Lowrider....1979? Ha Ha! Supremes and 520's....
> in front of QIK Market in SUN VALLEY!
> *


I was 4... :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 4 2005, 11:39 PM~3944732
> *I was 4... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## scrape-it

Even though i'm from florida, i have a couple of my 76 cutty from back around 87-89 (big thanks to joost for helping me get these pics back!! :thumbsup: ).....................


----------



## scrape-it

It was just a bucket as you can see, but we were still new to lowriding down in the southeast.................


----------



## scrape-it

Hey Joost, you still have that angled front view of my cutty in the driveway? The one with the back dumped and the front locked up? That's the only one i'm missing!!!


----------



## Joost....

sure, thats the best one


----------



## scrape-it

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 6 2005, 01:13 AM~3951749
> *sure, thats the best one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks a million bro!!


----------



## Joost....

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 21 2005, 07:37 AM~3856165
> *same car few years later...
> *


was this car ever in the sun valley area? my brother in law had bought one that looked like that one back in early 90's just wondering


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

damn...i love this topic...


btw...i love this avatar!!!


----------



## big ray

when i was in highschool..(1995) :biggrin:
[attachmentid=302914]
[attachmentid=302916]
[attachmentid=302917]


----------



## Joker808

this is the best tread ever...i loved how back in the day you could built what you want and not get hated on...


----------



## scrape-it

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Oct 7 2005, 05:47 PM~3962818
> *this is the best tread ever...i loved how back in the day you could built what you want and not get hated on...
> *


It's like what the hell happened? I tell my friends now that i had a 77 dodge shorty-van with hydros and rev. supremes with 5:20's back in the day and they look at me like i lost my fucking mind! It didn't matter back then as long as it looked the part!


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Oct 8 2005, 07:10 AM~3964716
> *It's like what the hell happened? I tell my friends now that i had a 77 dodge shorty-van with hydros and rev. supremes with 5:20's back in the day and they look at me like i lost my fucking mind! It didn't matter back then as long as it looked the part!
> *



To me alot of cars can become a nice lowrider, although some are classics of their own and dont need much, others need alot of work. I think your right though, theres not as much creativity anymore as in the 70s and 80s, if i look at those pics, must have been a wonderful time


----------



## Homie Styln

Here's some pic's of Hopping Mad East Side San Jose 1976.. If you were on Story and King 76-79 you may have seen it, prior to that (73-75) it was metalic copper, no pic's of it that color.. The pic of it blue is when I wrapped the frame and went to a pure hopper, 520's on hub caps, painted Chevy Electric blue. I moved back to L.A. area 1980 got rid of it in 84 for next to nothing.. Oh well good memories, scraped almost all the across the the bay bridge from Oakland Side to The City side, knocked off a bunch of reflectors, scraped part way across the Golden Gate a couple of times pulled over by highway patrol one time, almost went to jail... To my ol'Road Dog Ricky, where you at, we got some Puerto Rican Girls just dying to meet us????  

[attachmentid=310853]

[attachmentid=310854]

[attachmentid=310855]

[attachmentid=310856]

Back in L.A.
[attachmentid=310858]


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 29 2005, 11:55 AM~3909639
> *FOREVER RIDING IN PARADISE.
> MR.GARY MAY.
> 
> *


Not a car but for the R.I.P


----------



## Joost....

ah yes gary may blocks :biggrin:


----------



## Joost....

who recognizes this? :biggrin: :biggrin: thanx again johnny, realy!


----------



## 66wita6

THEM SOME GOOD PICS OFF THE T.V,I TRIED DOING THAT AND ONLY CAME OUT WITH HALF A PIC....


----------



## Joost....

try it with a digital camera on the normal mode, in a dark room. Works for me, the bigger the tv the better the pic gets


----------



## bluebyrd86

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 27 2005, 02:07 PM~4083656
> *who recognizes this?  :biggrin: :biggrin: thanx again johnny, realy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BOULEVARD NIGHTS.................... :biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC




----------



## bluebyrd86

my uncles old ride :biggrin:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC

[attachmentid=329075][attachmentid=329071] :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86

O.G


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Oct 29 2005, 01:34 AM~4090877
> *
> *




:thumbsup: on the website Al :biggrin:


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 27 2005, 02:07 PM~4083656
> *who recognizes this?  :biggrin: :biggrin: thanx again johnny, realy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

Damn i love that movie.... :biggrin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by orange juiced_@Sep 22 2005, 12:30 AM~3862588
> *[attachmentid=285092][attachmentid=285092]
> *


You know, back in the day, these rims could break a spoke, hop the hell out of them and they would still hold air cause the spokes were welded to a rim that was welded to the rim dish.....true spokes?


----------



## k gee™

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 20 2005, 01:24 PM~3851424
> *T Tops!!!!  1983 San Fernando Mission...on Brand Blvd....we used to cruise on Sundays ...it was off the chain back then....crazy ass car!
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: 818


----------



## Homie Styln

NEW WAVE SO - 1973.....


----------



## Homie Styln

NEW WAVE SO CAL- 1973.....


----------



## josie_p

TTT


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 29 2005, 02:55 AM~4093499
> *:thumbsup: on the website Al  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks!!!

I've been trying to update that site for years....

Lost contact with the webmaster....


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 29 2005, 08:21 PM~4097060
> * NEW WAVE SO - 1973.....
> *



NEWLIFE car club 1972-1975


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV

any pic's of LATIN IMAGE C.C. SFV 818 back in the day


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by Rollin Fleetwood SFV_@Nov 1 2005, 11:11 AM~4113785
> *any pic's of LATIN IMAGE C.C. SFV 818 back in the day
> *


what is "back in the day" to me its 60's 70's and early 80's the shit that was out before the mini truck craze! just my opinion i have pics from the early late 80's early 90's but for some reason it does not seem like back in the day to me!! 
top fan you got any pics of peoples kruising van nuys blvd! the sfv mall or when they cruised san fer road by the car wash or brand!


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV

: :uh: you must be like a mummy lowrider :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

what ever happen to " TECHNICAL ECSTASY" RIVI"


----------



## 66wita6

THATS THE ONE THAT APPEARED IN BLVD NIGHTS...


----------



## SUPERIOR CC

> THATS THE ONE THAT APPEARED IN BLVD NIGHTS...
> [/quoI THOUGHT IT WAS THE OTHER MOVIE HEART BREAKER


----------



## 66wita6

ITS THE CAR THAT "RAYMONDS" FRIEND DRIVES OFF IN AFTER THE WEDDING RECEPTION,I THINK THE PLAQUE SAID IMPERIALS....


----------



## 66wita6

MY BAD , JUST SAW THE MOVIE HEART BREAKER, IT WASN'T THE SAME ONE....


----------



## Calilolo

That one looks like "Sex Pistol"


----------



## drasticbean

i think this is the car from the movie "HEARTBREAKER"
i took this picture in miami in 95....i dont know if its "TECHNICAL ECSTASY"

last i heard it was still in miami...


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Calilolo_@Nov 6 2005, 10:29 PM~4151980
> *That one looks like "Sex Pistol"
> *


 i think your right..


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 6 2005, 07:35 PM~4152017
> *i think this is the car from the movie "HEARTBREAKER"
> i took this picture in miami in 95....i dont know if its "TECHNICAL ECSTASY"
> 
> last i heard it was still in miami...
> *


----------



## 66wita6

YEA ,THATS SEX PISTOL....


----------



## Stickz




----------



## josie_p




----------



## Dressed2Impress

anyone got pics of the lolo's used in the movie Corvette Summer?


----------



## Homie Styln

Here an old pic from 1978, hitting major inches back in the day.. 
Andy's Hydraulics out of San Jose Calif..

[attachmentid=366636]


----------



## 66wita6

LIKE THIS ONE TOO,MAY BE THE FIRST KNOWN MAD HOPPERS FROM THE LATE 70'S.....


----------



## 66wita6

TOO BAD THIS IS THE ONLY SHOT MY JEFITO TOOK...


----------



## HB WIRES

those where the days homie....


----------



## warning

is that a lowriding pinto wagon? or a vega? monza maybe? damn thats crazy
priceless pix tho


----------



## switches4life

nice picks homie, thanks 4 sharing.


----------



## 66wita6

ANY BODY ELSE GOTS PICS FROM THE PAST?.......


----------



## 66wita6

GOT A HOLD OF MI JEFITOS ALBUM, TOOK THESE PICS TO SCAN THEM ,MY BAD IF YOU ALL SEEN,TRYING NOT TO REPEAT..


----------



## 66wita6

THIS IS WHO HE RAN WITH,OLD TIMES FROM SANTA ANA,THIS WERE THE VATOS IN THE CLUB....


----------



## 66wita6

DEPENDING WHICH YEAR IT WAS ,THESE ARE THE CARS HE ROLLED WITH...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Dec 8 2005, 06:23 PM~4367771
> *ANY BODY ELSE GOTS PICS FROM THE PAST?.......
> *


I HAVE SOME PICS FROM THE PAST...STILL DIGGING THROUGH THE FILES...


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Dec 8 2005, 06:59 PM~4368082
> *DEPENDING WHICH YEAR IT WAS ,THESE ARE THE CARS HE ROLLED WITH...
> *


----------



## SW713

i always like the ol skool pics. the body mods(like the headlights)seemed popular and the paint jobs were amazing. and as other people said, they built anything. wutever they drove they juiced up.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

MY 66 :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=380821]


----------



## 66wita6

I LIKE WHAT YOUR SIGNATURE SAYS,"RIDING IS FOR KINGS, TRAILERS ARE FOR QUEENS"...... MY 66 AND THE 76 COMING FROM VEGAS SUPER SHOW......O.G GANGSTA STYLE


----------



## Stickz

http://redslows.tripod.com/main.html

AZ lowrider website, Has old coverage of 1998 tell like 2000. Its still running, so get sum pics before it goes down.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Dec 10 2005, 09:13 PM~4381132
> *I LIKE WHAT YOUR SIGNATURE SAYS,"RIDING IS FOR KINGS, TRAILERS ARE FOR QUEENS"...... MY 66 AND THE 76 COMING FROM VEGAS SUPER SHOW......O.G GANGSTA STYLE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Homie Styln

My current ride ol'skool style. Homie Styln 69 Impala (This car was bought in East Side San Jose from the orig owner and brought home to Dallas Texas)  

[attachmentid=382559]

[attachmentid=382561]

[attachmentid=382563]

[attachmentid=382565]

  :biggrin:


----------



## Hipstreet

Very nice


----------



## 66wita6




----------



## Rolled Brim

CLEAN RANLFLA... :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

ORALE, I GOTS SUM MORE PICS FROM OLD MEMBERS FROM BACK IN THE DAYS CRUZIN MILE SQUARE PARK....


----------



## TOP DOG '64

:cheesy:


----------



## TOP DOG '64




----------



## TOP DOG '64




----------



## peter cruz

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 23 2005, 09:55 PM~3875613
> *Car Craft March 1972
> 
> note the original Gypsy Rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The original Gypsy Rose was a 63


----------



## blvddown

I WISH THINGS WERE STILL THE WAY THEY WERE BACK THEN....GOOD HISTORY LESSON.....KEEP POSTING....IVE SEEN SOME PICS LIKE THESE FROM THE 70'S AND 80'S AT MY FRIEND'S HOUSE....WE ARE IN NC, BUT HE GREW UP ON THE WEST COAST.......PROPS.... :biggrin:


----------



## blvddown

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 11 2005, 09:25 PM~4385390
> *My current ride ol'skool style. Homie Styln 69 Impala (This car was bought in East Side San Jose from the orig owner and brought home to Dallas Texas)
> 
> [attachmentid=382559]
> 
> [attachmentid=382561]
> 
> [attachmentid=382563]
> 
> [attachmentid=382565]
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


LOVE THE 69.......NICE RIDE....OLD SCHOOL FOR SURE.....LOOKS GOOD WITH THOSE SUPREMES....


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Feb 4 2006, 01:05 PM~4775280
> *The original Gypsy Rose was a 63
> *



oooookkkkaaaay, and your point was? That's a 63 in the pics...


----------



## peter cruz

Now its a 64 thats the point. I would like to thank everybody for sharing thier pics with us. Maybe if I can figure out how to post pics I will put some up of our club from back in the days.


----------



## CarolinaGirl

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Sep 13 2005, 11:05 PM~3809936
> *Nice pictures. Thanks for sharing!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

SUPPOSEDLY THESE PICS WERE TAKEN IN THE EARLY EIGHTIES? ONE OF THE OLDER MEMBERS SAID THAT THE CADDY WAS BOUGHT AND LIFTED WITH IN A WEEK TO TAKE TO THE CRUZ(HE NOTED THAT CAUSE OF THE DEALER PLATES)....


----------



## 66wita6

MR GOROLAS 63....


----------



## 66wita6

AND LIKE ALWAYS..LOL..THIS SOUNDS STUPID,BUT IT COMES TO MIND RIGHT NOW.......HEEEERE WE ARE TO FUCK UP YOUR DAAAAAY(OLD ASS CARTOOON WITH CANADIAN MOUNTIES?)THATS SUM OLD SCKOOL SHIT TO ROLL UP, OR SHOULD I SAY RIDE UP ON YOU? ON MFKIN HORSES TO GIVE YOU A TICKET!...


----------



## 66wita6

ANY MORE?


----------



## Armando Ranflitas

Something I found while looking for old pics of Oxnard Califas...


----------



## 66wita6

LOOKIN GOOD ESE!


----------



## Rolled Brim

* TTT*


----------



## BigPoppa

66wita6 and anyone else who posted up pics, can I put them in my fotki album?


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 21 2005, 08:00 AM~3856040
> *the model is my MOM....She help me buy the car! TRU CLASSICS 520's
> *


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 21 2005, 10:17 AM~3856611
> *:biggrin:
> *


 IS THAT "RAGTOP RALPH" IN THE SECOND PIC.?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=3856611


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

THAT WAS WHEN ALL CARS WERE CUT OUT TO BE RIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Feb 27 2006, 05:34 PM~4936861
> * IS THAT "RAGTOP RALPH" IN THE SECOND PIC.?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=3856611
> *




yes


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 27 2006, 07:46 AM~4936636
> *66wita6 and anyone else who posted up pics, can I put them in my fotki album?
> *


 :biggrin: GO FOR IT HOMIE


----------



## Lil Spanks

HEY VIC..DO YOU HAVE ANY PIC OF MR RIDE?????


----------



## 66wita6

NAH,MY JEFITO ONLY HAS OF FELIX'S, IF YOU HAPPEN TO HAVE SUM ,POST THEM UP .....


----------



## 66wita6

NICE AVATER :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

HOW BOUT MY CAR???


----------



## BigPoppa

I started moving a lot of these pics to this album. If anyone would like to get some copyright or recognition or notes (like location or year), leave a comment on what you'd like to be said and I'll incorporate it later. One of the bummers about fotki is that it shrinks pics down, but I have access to the original size. If anybody has good scans or pics, I'm happy to host them here. I'll go so far to offer to scan them myself if you send them to me, and I'll put them on the site and on a CD and send it all back to preserve better at no cost.

I'm looking for pre-85 photos only. My goal is to have one of the best lowrider archives on the net.

http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...wrider_pasados/


----------



## ICECOLD63

:biggrin:


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 4 2006, 12:42 PM~4774919
> *ORALE, I GOTS SUM MORE PICS FROM OLD MEMBERS FROM BACK IN THE DAYS CRUZIN MILE SQUARE PARK....
> *


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Feb 27 2006, 07:49 PM~4941720
> *HOW BOUT MY CAR???
> *


 :0 THAT ALMOST LOOKS LIKE MY CIS TERS :biggrin: ...


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

TOO BIG..DAMMM


----------



## Lil Spanks

:tongue:


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Feb 27 2006, 04:43 PM~4939633
> *yes
> *


  ........KEEP EM COMMING


----------



## CHE1

Bad ass old flicks. I have some flicks from the woodland show in CA back in 92, I just got to find them


----------



## mrchevy59

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 21 2005, 01:38 PM~3858472
> *:biggrin:  for richee
> *


DAM, NITE CROWD C.C. THAT'S MANUEL'S LINCOLN. THAT WAS MY FIRST CAR CLUB. MANUEL IS STILL AROUND JUST NOT RIDEING ANYMORE


----------



## STATION X

uffin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Oct 6 2005, 04:00 PM~3955116
> *Thanks a million bro!!
> *



i really like those lakes pipes. are they working and were they hard to put on?


----------



## STATION X

uffin:


----------



## STATION X

uffin:


----------



## STATION X

uffin:


----------



## 66wita6

LOOKS BETTER RESIZED..


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

TRY RESIZING TO 700/600 ...


----------



## 66wita6

WAS THE DUCE YOUR JEFITOS?


----------



## Lil Spanks

YEA THATS HIS WHEN HE WAS WITH THIRD WORLD WITH BIG FRANK


----------



## StogiezRO90

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE 59 ELCO . I STAY IN SOUTH GATE TOO, CLEAN RIDE ...........................


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup: NOW BUST OUT THE ONES YOUR JEFITO HAS ...


----------



## BigPoppa

ttt


----------



## lowrider 4 life

love all these pic's


----------



## BigPoppa

Own a peice of lowrider history, lots of old mags up for sale on ebay again. 10 percent discount for LIL members on mags $9.99 and up

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZpoppadiaz


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 17 2006, 01:11 AM~5065482
> *ttt
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

BUMP


----------



## big ray

[attachmentid=528876]


----------



## big ray

[attachmentid=528881]
[attachmentid=528883]
[attachmentid=528887]


----------



## Blue Demon

:thumbsup: TU-SAVEES


----------



## Go Go F

:thumbsup:


----------



## royalfking

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 28 2005, 09:17 PM~3906807
> *:biggrin:
> *


 66wita6 ,wasn't this joey grosso, he started in mini madness, then went to desireable ones?


----------



## royalfking

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 28 2005, 09:17 PM~3906807
> *:biggrin:
> *


66wita6, wasnt this joey grosso originally from mini madness then he went to desirible ones


----------



## royalfking

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 7 2006, 10:47 AM~4795252
> *SUPPOSEDLY THESE PICS WERE TAKEN IN THE EARLY EIGHTIES? ONE OF THE OLDER MEMBERS SAID THAT THE CADDY WAS BOUGHT AND LIFTED WITH IN A WEEK TO TAKE TO THE CRUZ(HE NOTED THAT CAUSE OF THE DEALER PLATES)....
> *


I think I remember this car went he brought it home, my friend lived across the street. but look in the background of those pics, is that not elizer's chevy wagon(or did it not belong to him). I grew up in SANTa Ana,hung out at Marco's down the street from elizer's(window tinter and stereo guy) I remember all these cars you have pics of(most)I was also in Mini Madness for a bit (87 nissan hardbody longbed lite blue)


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by royalfking_@Apr 8 2006, 12:12 AM~5201147
> *66wita6, wasnt this joey grosso originally from mini madness then he went to desirible ones
> *


that's allan lopez of fremont cali. back in the early 90's when he was in to mini trucks.
around 1998 he busted out with EVIL 63 and became LRM car of the month. I think it was in 2000 or 2001 but dont know the exact month it was in. he was in FRISCOS FINEST C.C . just a lil trivia answer homie. :biggrin:


----------



## wildponey

These were DEFFINETLY the GOOD old days, for sure!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i havent seen a bed dancer in ages


----------



## low63

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HD Lowrider

Cool pictures bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## BORDERTOWNCLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Sep 13 2005, 08:29 PM~3810101
> * .......
> that's cool though.......
> 
> but for real those pics hit me good made me want to write some tight ass lo-lo poetry.....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Homie Styln

Here are some ol'skool flyer and an old pic from my first car club ..


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 8 2006, 01:09 PM~5203036
> *that's allan lopez of fremont cali.  back in the early 90's when he was in to mini trucks.
> around 1998 he busted out with EVIL 63 and became LRM car of the month. I think it was in 2000 or 2001 but dont know the exact month it was in. he was in FRISCOS FINEST C.C . just a lil trivia answer homie. :biggrin:
> *


YEA ,JOEY HAD A MAZDA(CANDY RED,BIG FLAKE,BLACK PHANTOM),IT CAME OUT IN LOWRIDER IN THE EARLY 90'S,LATE 80'S,HIS BED DIDN'T SPIN,HE HAD A 5 OR 6 STAGE RACK,AFTER THE BED DANCING ,HE TURNED IT INTO ONE OF THE FIRST TRUCK HOPPERS,WHEN THE OXNARD BOYS HAD THIER FORD CORRIER,JOEY BUSTED OUT WITH HIS,THATS WHEN THEY HAD THE BATTERIE RACKS STANDING UP IN THE REAR OF THE BED,WITH 4X4 TIRES IN THE REAR,I'LL POST PICS LATER,GOT TO GET TO THEM FIRST...


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by royalfking_@Apr 7 2006, 11:24 PM~5201171
> *I think I remember this car went he brought it home, my friend lived across the street. but look in the background of those pics, is that not elizer's chevy wagon(or did it not belong to him). I grew up in SANTa Ana,hung out at Marco's down the street from elizer's(window tinter and stereo guy) I remember all these cars you have pics of(most)I was also in Mini Madness for a bit (87 nissan hardbody longbed lite blue)
> *


THE WAGON BELONGED TO "PIN PON",HE HAD THOSE ON THE PLATES,ELIZER DID DO THE CAR, IT WASTHE HEAVEN AND HELL WAGON,I'LL LOOK FOR THE PICS,BUT IT HAD THE VIGIN MARY ON THE ROOF,THE LAST SUPPER ON THE TAILGATEI BELIEVE HEAVEN ON THE DRIVERS SIDE AND HELL MURALED OUT ON THE PASS SIDE,AS FOR MINI MADNESS, I WAS IN THE 3RD GENERATION(THE LAST ONE)WITH JOEY,HIS MAZDA WAS BLUE AT THE TIME,I WAS WITH MY TOYOTA,NO BED LIFT,JUST 2 PUMPS AND 6 BATTERIES....


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 7 2006, 02:03 PM~5198146
> *[attachmentid=528881]
> [attachmentid=528883]
> [attachmentid=528887]
> *


BAD ASS DRAWINGS BY TEEN ANGEL


----------



## 66wita6

DAMM,CAN'T POST PICS....


----------



## username




----------



## username

:biggrin:


----------



## arizonalow

what happend to all these old school built cars?? I say polish them back up and put them on the curcit again, heres one of mine I have stashed, looks the same now except has different mural on the hood and more graghix in the paint. waitting to start rechroming everything to show again, the pic. was when it was in lowrider mag. in 1989 when it belonged to spirit car club


hey, I cant post any pics. wtf


----------



## 66wita6

GOTTA WAIT TO POST THEM PICS....


----------



## arizonalow

lets see if i know how to post these pix.







[/IMG]


----------



## arizonalow

...


----------



## arizonalow

...


----------



## arizonalow

...


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 20 2006, 08:14 PM~5282473
> *Here are some ol'skool flyer and an old pic from my first car club ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: I was barely a year old when they were having that Royal Image anniversary party.....

I'll be 27 next month..lol


----------



## HD Lowrider

:thumbsup:


----------



## josie_p

TTT for more pics...


----------



## 66wita6

SERIOUSLY NEED MORE KNOWLEDGE ON HOW TO POST,KINDA GOT USE TO THE OLD WAY,LAST TIME I TRIED GOING A DIFFERENT ROUTE, I CRASHEDMY COMPUTER,LOST A LOT OF GOOD PICS....


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 26 2006, 06:21 PM~5319486
> *SERIOUSLY NEED MORE KNOWLEDGE ON HOW TO POST,KINDA GOT USE TO THE OLD WAY,LAST TIME I TRIED GOING A DIFFERENT ROUTE, I CRASHEDMY COMPUTER,LOST A LOT OF GOOD PICS....
> *


http://www.tinypic.com/

thats what i used


----------



## 66wita6

OK, NOW HOW DO I PUT IT ON TO L.I.L?


----------



## BigPoppa

TTT


----------



## craziee in L.A.

THESE ARE SOME GREAT FLICAS

MUCH PROPS :thumbsup:


----------



## HD Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Dec 8 2005, 07:34 PM~4367881
> *THIS IS WHO HE RAN WITH,OLD TIMES FROM SANTA ANA,THIS WERE THE VATOS IN THE CLUB....
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

heres a flyer from a dance in 83


----------



## Go Go F

> _Originally posted by arizonalow_@Apr 24 2006, 01:00 PM~5304305
> *...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice ride


----------



## BigPoppa

ttt


----------



## 66wita6

GOTTA KEEP THEM COMMING....


----------



## BigPoppa

I'm going through my albums (link below) and updating with mags I've recently gotten


----------



## BigPoppa




----------



## BigPoppa




----------



## BigPoppa




----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 10 2006, 10:48 AM~5584726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have about 5 copies of this mag and all the other ones you posted plus a lot more. Memories :tears:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 10 2006, 09:00 AM~5584772
> *I have about 5 copies of this mag and all the other ones you posted plus a lot more.  Memories  :tears:
> *


then look through my albums and let me know what gaps you can fill in!


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 10 2006, 11:02 AM~5584778
> *then look through my albums and let me know what gaps you can fill in!
> *


a lot of them use to buy lowrider everytime it came out back in the early to mid 80's.


----------



## BigPoppa




----------



## BigPoppa




----------



## BigPoppa




----------



## BigPoppa

that's all the new scans, I got tons more in the link

If anybody is interested in selling or trading LRMs, contact me!


----------



## BigPoppa

TT with another new one.

Still looking for May and October 83, December 85, June 88, and a bunch earlier than 80, will buy or trade!


----------



## hotstuff5964

kewl topic :thumbsup:


----------



## sicksurside

FIRME PIC'S HAVE A HOMEBOY MARIO FROM O.G. LIFESTYLES 1979LINCOLN(JOKER) HOPE TO POST PIC'S SOON1980-90


----------



## B_ROCK

1986


----------



## B_ROCK

MY POPZ ON DA SWITCH IN 1986


----------



## Rolled Brim

*man those are some old magazines makes feel like a pendejo because i had most of these but threw the years lending them out or losing them i don't have any now graduated in 86 showing my age now* :0


----------



## BigPoppa

I also added a bunch of Q-Vo covers to the link below


----------



## zfelix

thats crazy i looked through the whole topic and didnt see one elite car..


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Jul 1 2006, 03:36 AM~5698213
> *thats crazy i looked through the whole topic and didnt see one elite car..
> *


most of this stuff is 70s and early 80s, maybe they weren't together long enough in the 70s to get coverage?


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 1 2006, 08:37 AM~5698498
> *most of this stuff is 70s and early 80s, maybe they weren't together long enough in the 70s to get coverage?
> *


Big Poppa, you may be right. I don't remember them as one of the big clubs on the blvd from the late 60's very early 70's. Orfius - Son's of Soul - New Wave - Imperials - New Life - Groupe - KLIQUE - Nomads - Chevy Boys - United (Browns) - Latin Lords - Dynamics - Dukes (38th St)- Bachlors LTD - Majestics (Sante Fe Springs) - Classics (Santa Ana) - Persians (Bellflower) may have missed a couple of clubs, sorry.


----------



## BigPoppa

I don't recall seeing them in mags. The last issue of LRM had an interview with Mario De Alba and it mentioned it was around briefly in the 70s before breaking up. I figued it came back in the early 90s maybe?


----------



## Anaheim74

here is pic of my uncles and there rides back in the mid 80's


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## 1 True Supporter

Thanks for sharing all those pics . :thumbsup: I have some my POPS gave me. I'll have to look for them and share them also. Again thanks for sharing them.


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Man I wished I still had a set of those old spoke wheels...


----------



## Rolled Brim

uffin:


----------



## LADY C

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 2 2006, 06:29 PM~5704959
> *Big Poppa, you may be right. I don't remember them as one of the big clubs on the blvd from the late 60's very early 70's. Orfius - Son's of Soul - New Wave - Imperials - New Life - Groupe - KLIQUE - Nomads - Chevy Boys - United (Browns) - Latin Lords - Dynamics - Dukes (38th St)- Bachlors LTD - Majestics (Sante Fe Springs) - Classics (Santa Ana) - Persians (Bellflower) may have missed a couple of clubs, sorry.
> *



wow my dad use to be from sons of soul that was his very first car club havent heard that one in awhile :thumbsup:


----------



## WrazedWrong

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 10 2006, 08:53 AM~5584747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What issue is the purple magazine?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Jul 25 2006, 04:58 AM~5837687
> *What issue is the purple magazine?
> *


if you look in the top right corner, it says December 1982 :biggrin:


----------



## 1newwave

Good Pics Everyone!


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Damn I remember looking at my friend's mag for the first time like 83 or 85 somewhere around there...I think there was a short cadillac on the cover...


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 2 2006, 07:29 PM~5704959
> *Big Poppa, you may be right. I don't remember them as one of the big clubs on the blvd from the late 60's very early 70's. Orfius - Son's of Soul - New Wave - Imperials - New Life - Groupe - KLIQUE - Nomads - Chevy Boys - United (Browns) - Latin Lords - Dynamics - Dukes (38th St)- Bachlors LTD - Majestics (Sante Fe Springs) - Classics (Santa Ana) - Persians (Bellflower) may have missed a couple of clubs, sorry.
> *


From the little bit I read in the lowrider book those are some old clubs right there from back in the days when Whittier Blvd was the spot I don't know how accurate the book though.Must have been something else to experience that back then.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Jul 25 2006, 07:33 PM~5842403
> *Damn I remember looking at my friend's mag for the first time like 83 or 85 somewhere around there...I think there was a short cadillac on the cover...
> *


almost all the covers are in the link below


----------



## WrazedWrong

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 25 2006, 07:14 AM~5838036
> *if you look in the top right corner, it says December 1982  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks I couldn't read it in the corner it was to blury on my screen


----------



## 66wita6

LOOKING FOR SUM MORE PICS TOO SHARE WITH,ITS NICE TO FIND OUT THAT THIER IS JENTE OUT THERE WITH KNOWLEDGE FROM THE PAST....


----------



## kiakirk007

damm i got alot of respect for tha old skool lowriders and those suprime wheels look tight!


----------



## STATION X




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING




----------



## jbfletch77

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 31 2006, 03:19 AM~5872607
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember this manual, it also had a wiring diagram for hooking up switches. This helped me to wire up my first switch box that I built from scratch.









Memories :biggrin: It was all about how many switches you had back in the day!


----------



## bigcadillacvato

thats alot of switches


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jul 25 2006, 09:21 PM~5842728
> *From the little bit I read in the lowrider book those are some old clubs right there from back in the days when Whittier Blvd was the spot I don't know how accurate the book though.Must have been something else to experience that back then.
> *


East Side San Jose had it's share of ol'skool car clubs also and King & Story was the shit back in the day. The parking lot of Disco East, Tropicana Village shopping center or across the street at the Jack in the Box.. Prior to that it was the parking lot of the Star Light Ball room over off of Santa Clara St near Market St, which later became Studio 54 or something like that....


----------



## OldDirty

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 31 2006, 03:27 AM~5872640
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This Mk V is nice. Are the rear tail lights cleared out or aren't installed ?


----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 31 2006, 01:15 AM~5872597
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Does anyone have a set of any of the top right old school spokes for sale? :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

I HAVE A SET OF OLD SKOOL TRU SPOKES MOUNTED ON OG 5.20S SKINNY WHITE WHALL CAME OFF MY UNCLES 66 IMPALA 14X7S


----------



## 77coupe

Somoene needs to bring back the chop top, hollywood top with supremes look. Also, people need tp bring back the crazy patterns they had back then. The ones that had EVERY color in them.


----------



## SAUL

yeah keep posting pictures of old skool lowriders im going to try to post pictures of my dads old 1971 ford ltd on cragars and 5.20s and my uncles 72 ltd from tijuas he hooked it up back in the days he put a lincoln continental trunk on his ltd also my uncles 1966 impala this one is still around the same way he had it back in the day lowerd rocket wheels on 5.20s small dounut steering wheel like the one gypsy rose had it also has a color bar an 8 track stereo that still works glass packs it all old skool out just as soon as i figure it out how to post


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

POORHISPANIC, HERE YOU GO BRO......  THANKS FOR THIS PIC...


----------



## Droop$

great pictures fellas! damn trip on how things changed un chingo...but threw these pictures we get a taste of the old tiempos ...hopefully one day, the next generation can look at our pictures and videos and love and apreciate this lifestyle and be inspired by the flicks we take today...cause to us they might be regular pictures and of course good memories but to our kids or even lowriding in general..a part of history.


----------



## MODHOPPER

I had a set of 14-7s tru spokes on 5-20s on my regal.


----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 2 2006, 01:36 AM~5886992
> *POORHISPANIC, HERE YOU GO BRO......   THANKS FOR THIS PIC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks!


----------



## crown town baller

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h40/trad...hegypsyrose.jpg :biggrin:


----------



## crown town baller

:biggrin:


----------



## crown town baller




----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Aug 2 2006, 12:28 AM~5887075
> *great pictures fellas! damn trip on how things changed un chingo...but threw these pictures we get  a taste of the old tiempos ...hopefully one day, the next generation can look at our pictures and videos and love and apreciate this lifestyle and be inspired by the flicks we take today...cause to us they might be regular pictures and of course good memories but to our kids or even lowriding in general..a part of history.
> *


  VERY WELL SAID,WHEN TIMES WHERE MORE SIMPLE,BY STARTING THIS TOPIC,HOPEFULLY JENTE CAN SEE HOW IT WAS DONE ,DIDN'T HAVE TO BE ONLY AN IMPALA OR CADDY(SO CALLED TRADITIONALS)IT WAS HOW YOU SHOWED PRIDE IN YOUR RIDE, NOT TO DETERMINE HOW MUCH CHROME OR HOW HIGH YOU CAN HOP,NOW A DAYS SUM OF THE CARS DON'T EVEN LAY ON THE GROUND,DUE TO THE FACT THAT THIER SUPPOSEDLY "READY TO SERVE" OR GET SERVED IN SUM CASES....I'MA GONNA TRY MY BEST TO BE POSTING MORE OLD SKOOL PICS AS SOON AS GET THEM, TO SHO THE FUTURE LOWRIDERS HOW IT WAS ,SO THEY CAN GET THE MOTIVATION IN THEM TO BUILD LOLOS WITH PRIDE,EARN THE RESPECT OF OTHERS..........AND TO MAKE THOSE FRAMES LAY ON THE GROUND AGAIN


----------



## 66wita6

TTT


----------



## SAUL

keep posting pictures i dont know how or else i would i have lots of old pictures from the 70s


----------



## 66wita6

www.photobucket.com its free to reg, easy too :thumbsup:


----------



## destinyrider

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 10 2006, 09:05 AM~5584790
> *a lot of them use to buy lowrider everytime it came out back in the early to mid 80's.
> *



i remember when you showed me these copies back in 95 at your dads house and i thought i was in heaven :biggrin: does anybody have pics of old shops i grew up at marzanos house of hydraulics in chicago and we used to have pics from the original house of hydraulics in phoenix and we were a lorider hydraulics dealer there used to be a show in rockfall illinois if any one has pics please post :biggrin:


----------



## estrada714

nice


----------



## HD Lowrider

:thumbsup:


----------



## WrazedWrong

> _Originally posted by destinyrider_@Aug 4 2006, 06:01 PM~5905054
> *i remember when you showed me these copies back in 95 at your dads house and i thought i was in heaven :biggrin: does anybody have pics of old shops i grew up at marzanos house of hydraulics in chicago and we used to have pics from the original house of hydraulics in phoenix and we were a lorider hydraulics dealer there used to be a show in rockfall illinois if any one has pics please post  :biggrin:
> *


I have pics from Rockfalls someday I will scan and post them


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by crown town baller_@Aug 2 2006, 01:59 PM~5889732
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*CHECK OUT CHEECH LEANING WAAAYYY BACK....OLD SCHOOL* :biggrin:


----------



## Freddy78




----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Aug 7 2006, 07:13 PM~5920854
> *CHECK OUT CHEECH LEANING WAAAYYY BACK....OLD SCHOOL :biggrin:
> *



nice one brim, i got two of that issue


----------



## crown town baller




----------



## SUPREME69

NOW THATS BADASS


----------



## 1newwave




----------



## 1newwave




----------



## 1newwave




----------



## FiveNine619

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

KEEP THEM COMING HOMIE.....


----------



## 1newwave




----------



## 1newwave




----------



## 1newwave




----------



## 1newwave




----------



## SAUL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KANDYLAND

:thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

EARLY 1970'S....


----------



## SAUL

thats a clean bel air


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

LOS ANGELES SUPERSHOW 1996...


----------



## HD Lowrider

Very nice old pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 11 2006, 09:03 PM~5951021
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


* x 2*


----------



## eastbay68

HOT CARS MAGAZINE 1976


----------



## eastbay68




----------



## eastbay68




----------



## 66wita6

THE LAST ONE IS FROM EL PASO QUE NO?


----------



## GET_LOW_585

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 14 2005, 12:26 PM~3813959
> *ohhhhhhhhhhh man thanx for sharing this made my day, look at the diversity, the custom tricks and paintjobs, old school wheels, ministeeringwheels, custom velvet interiors, very tight!
> *


seriously these moved me


----------



## SAUL

ttt


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Aug 12 2006, 12:06 AM~5952321
> *HOT CARS MAGAZINE 1976
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sambrutay

rockfalls ill.


----------



## BigPoppa

which issue is this and the one above from? I have the Gypsy Rose one



> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Aug 12 2006, 01:12 AM~5952338
> *
> *


----------



## eastbay68

All three were in the same issue this is the cover


----------



## BigPoppa

shit, I guess I don't have that one! What month is it?


----------



## eastbay68

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 13 2006, 10:56 PM~5962444
> *shit, I guess I don't have that one!  What month is it?
> *


May 1976


----------



## cmendoza13410

this is one of the best topics that i have seen on layitlow yet


see most people come on here to here the cheesme but i come on here to see great topics like this one good looking out santana car club you guys are the bomb keep putting it down like u are!!!! 


from your home girl cheryl!


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Aug 13 2006, 10:44 PM~5962773
> *this is one of the best topics that i have seen on layitlow yet
> see most people come on here to here the cheesme but i come on here to see great topics like this one good looking out santana car club you guys are the bomb keep putting it down like u are!!!!
> from your home girl cheryl!
> *


 :biggrin: THANK YOU MZ CHERYL,JUST BRINGING BACK THOSE MEMORIES FROM BACK IN THE DAYS(ON 2ND ST,WIT THE LINC  )ORALE HOMIES ,KEEP POSTING THEM PICS FROM BACK IN THE DAYS......


----------



## KingSuper

One of the greater threads her on lil in my opinion.:thumbsup: I wish i could contribute pics


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## sambrutay

ttt


----------



## 66wita6

TTT


----------



## ROBERT71MC

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 18 2006, 10:11 AM~5994127
> *TTT
> *


whats up vic no work today


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Aug 18 2006, 09:16 AM~5994162
> *whats up vic no work today
> *


WENT QUICK TO THE PAD TO GET SUMTHIN,TURNED ON THE COMPUTER TO GET SUM INFO ON DIXIE MONTECARLO FOR WILLY FROM ROYALTY :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

anyone which issue this scan is from? I think it's called Jose's Dream


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 20 2006, 01:55 PM~6005565
> *anyone which issue this scan is from?  I think it's called Jose's Dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i got it. ill go through my mags when i get off of work.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

1980


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Aug 21 2006, 07:00 PM~6014266
> *1980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: ANYMORE PICS FROM WHERE THESE CAME FROM?


----------



## lowridersfinest

what issue was this car featured in


----------



## lowridersfinest

was this ever featured in lrm


----------



## Rolled Brim

:biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

Looks like the car used in Cube's video? Yes, it did have a feature




> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 22 2006, 09:59 AM~6017250
> *was this ever featured in lrm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STATION X




----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X




----------



## ROBERT71MC

were is that gas station, i need gas


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Aug 25 2006, 04:48 PM~6043306
> *were is that gas station, i need gas
> *


*SORRY BRO THAT PIC WAS TAKEN 20 YEARS AGO.*


----------



## BigPoppa

anybody?




> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 20 2006, 01:55 PM~6005565
> *anyone which issue this scan is from?  I think it's called Jose's Dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## uniques66

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Aug 25 2006, 02:45 PM~6043283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Primered cars, I Miss those Days :tears: *


----------



## Homie Styln

Here some old stuff I found in my garage.

Receipt from Andy's Hydraulics from 1978


Receipt from Andy's, Sears (6 loose batteries-Sears 48's), Diagram of a Dayton steel block Pump & some .5 cent stamps, oh how time have changed.


I hear people calling these pumps Tommy gates but I'm not sure if Tommy gate actually made the pumps just the gate. There were several types of Tail Gates pump. High-pressure tailgate and the low pressure, either the long gate or short gate. The size of the tank and thickness of the block for the low-pressure tailgates, good for lifting the rear of the car. The high-pressure tailgate pump was used for the front. The only brand I recall was the Dayton but there were others. Not all high-pressure tailgate were equal. The Dayton had a thicker block (like a fat block) but not that thick. To get the real pressure out of a tailgate you had to have it gutted. Run the pressure out of the side where the adjustment screw was and have the ports bored out for max. Pressure.



This car was lifted and had step downs built for it could lay frame in the back by Andy and his brother Ralph..


----------



## DownLow64

:thumbsup:


----------



## DownLow64

This is in Japan now


----------



## DownLow64

This is in Japan now


----------



## DownLow64

This is in Japan now


----------



## DownLow64

This is in Japan now


----------



## DownLow64

This is in Japan now


----------



## DownLow64

This is in Japan now


----------



## DownLow64

This is in Japan now


----------



## DownLow64

This is in Japan now


----------



## DownLow64

This is in Japan now


----------



## DownLow64

This is in Japan now


----------



## DownLow64

This is in Japan now


----------



## DownLow64

This is in Japan now


----------



## DownLow64

This is in Japan now


----------



## DownLow64

This is in Japan now


----------



## DownLow64

This is in Japan now


----------



## DownLow64

This is in Japan now


----------



## DownLow64

This is in Japan now


----------



## DownLow64

This is in Japan now


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Aug 30 2006, 08:52 PM~6073656
> *This is in Japan now
> 
> *




woohoo finally a new pic of this ride, i fucking love this thing, anybody got some more pics, one`s that arent posted yet???


----------



## DownLow64

I love all these old rides also. 

I'll keep looking through my things. Im just starting to go through some old hard drives looking for pics. Ive gone through a bunch of computers. If I find anything Ill post it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa

Great pics, I wouldn't call 2000 old though, were they built back in the day?


----------



## DownLow64

Yeah some of the pics arent that old. But the cars are. Looks like some of them have had new interiors since they have gone overseas.


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Aug 21 2006, 09:00 PM~6014266
> *1980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DownLow64




----------



## DownLow64




----------



## DownLow64




----------



## DownLow64




----------



## DownLow64




----------



## DownLow64




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Dang


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 31 2006, 11:29 AM~6079965
> *Dang
> *


what he said


----------



## Mr. Antiguo

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Aug 31 2006, 09:13 AM~6078728
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## DownLow64




----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## Droop$

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest

set it off










when was this featured


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## BigPoppa

anybody know how many issues of Street Cruizin there were? This is the first issue, Winter 91. Typical lowrider stuff nothing special, but I never heard of it before


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## 66wita6

IS THAT FELIX'S PANEL FROM THEE ARTISTICS?........(WHERE IT SAYS HOT CRUZE SPOTS)


----------



## GRS-HPR

this is awsome


----------



## snyper99

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Aug 31 2006, 09:13 AM~6078728
> *
> *


damn i love that riviera on the right


----------



## snyper99

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Aug 30 2006, 01:55 PM~6073678
> *This is in Japan now
> 
> *


now thats what i call patterns


----------



## snyper99

forgive me for asking a stupid question,but why are so many cars going over seas?


----------



## Gloss Hogg

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Sep 9 2006, 08:44 PM~6139770
> *forgive me for asking a stupid question,but why are so many cars going over seas?
> *




$


----------



## uniques66

*Its all about the MONEY BABY!!!!!!!!

Everything is for sale in the U.S.A and Japan is buying by the boat full !!!!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 9 2006, 07:35 PM~6139406
> *IS THAT FELIX'S PANEL FROM THEE ARTISTICS?........(WHERE IT SAYS HOT CRUZE SPOTS)
> *


sure is, April's Dream


----------



## 66wita6

YEA, IT LOOKED FAMILIAR..


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Sep 9 2006, 10:54 PM~6140046
> *Its all about the MONEY BABY!!!!!!!!
> 
> Everything is for sale in the U.S.A and Japan is buying by the boat full !!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:tears: :tears:


----------



## TOPFAN

Another Mario Gomez Production-painted in 1981.....




>


----------



## SUPREME69

heres an old add from lowrider


----------



## SUPREME69

heres another from November of 79


----------



## snyper99

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Sep 10 2006, 12:33 PM~6142172
> *:tears:  :tears:
> *


i agree,i wouldnt sell my car for nothing


----------



## gabendacutlass

nice pics .....


----------



## SUPREME69




----------



## Joost....

now that guy is a legend


----------



## SUPREME69




----------



## 66wita6

WHAT UP WITH THE REST OF THE INTERVIEW?


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 10 2006, 03:47 PM~6143798
> *heres another from November of 79
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THIS ONE THE SAME?


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:TO THE PICS OF THE PAST,MAY THEY SHOW THE FUTURE HOW IT ALL STARTED.....


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 11 2006, 08:04 PM~6152640
> *WHAT UP WITH THE REST OF THE INTERVIEW?
> *



i wish i knew bro. thats how i found it in my granparents garage. i found a stack of pre 84 mags a while back.


----------



## Homie Styln

Andy's Hydraulic's East Side San Jose




The orignal hopp'n Mad Straight out of East Side San Jose





Same car just repainted blue after getting a re-enforced frame in the spring of 79..


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 11 2006, 10:46 PM~6153672
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WAS JUST TALKING ABOUT THIS WITH THE O.G.S FROM LOW CREATIONS AT THEIR BAR-B- QUE THIS PAST SATURDAY......... :biggrin:


----------



## DownLow64




----------



## DownLow64




----------



## DownLow64




----------



## DownLow64




----------



## STATION X

*OLD SCHOOL
MAJESTIX CAR CLUB
DALLAS, TEXAS*


----------



## MISS *V*

ANY PICS OF THE SOPHISTICATED FEW PHX CHAPTER???


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 12 2006, 01:09 PM~6156855
> *ANY PICS OF THE SOPHISTICATED FEW PHX CHAPTER???
> *


I think I have some, I just gotta go thru the pic book and scan em :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

heres a club pic from feb of 81


----------



## SUPREME69




----------



## SUPREME69




----------



## SUPREME69




----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Sep 11 2006, 11:18 PM~6153846
> *I WAS JUST TALKING ABOUT THIS WITH THE O.G.S FROM LOW CREATIONS AT THEIR BAR-B- QUE THIS PAST SATURDAY......... :biggrin:
> *



LOW CREATIONS


----------



## BigPoppa

any history on that 63?


----------



## Silentdawg

heres a history: it kicks ass! :biggrin: 
love it.


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

2GS AND SUM 13"S..


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 13 2006, 04:01 PM~6166159
> *2GS AND SUM 13"S..
> *



I GOT SOME OLD SANTANA CAR PICS ILL POST UP


----------



## casper805

ANY ONE ELSE GOT MORE PICS OF THEE ARTISTICS CAR CLUB


----------



## SUPREME69

LET ME SCAN SOME RIGHT NOW ILL POST IN A FEW


----------



## SUPREME69

LET ME SCAN SOME RIGHT NOW ILL POST IN A FEW


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 13 2006, 06:04 AM~6161813
> *any history on that 63?
> *


heres some info on the 63 its from redwood city,ca owned by raul maldonado painted in the 70s.


----------



## Silentdawg

so very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69




----------



## SUPREME69




----------



## SUPREME69

ill post more tonight, check out the old car club thread in post your rides fro old car club pics. heres the link

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=286089


----------



## SUPREME69




----------



## SUPREME69




----------



## SUPREME69




----------



## SUPREME69




----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 14 2006, 01:21 PM~6173491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANY MORE


----------



## SUPREME69

GOT MORE JUST GOT TIRED OF SCANNING AND UPLOADING THEM PUTTING THEM ON LIL. ILL POST MORE TOMORROW. I FOUND MORE OLD MAGS AND THERES MORE ARTISTICS IN THOSE. CHECK BACK


----------



## casper805

:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 11 2006, 11:46 PM~6153672
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now that's ol'skool. Palley's was the first place (late 60's) I remember going to for hydro's. Anyone here remember a small aircraft cyclindar called Jet's..???? There was also another place in LA but can't remember the name...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 13 2006, 01:15 AM~6160983
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awesome


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 15 2006, 08:52 AM~6179844
> *Now that's ol'skool. Palley's was the first place (late 60's) I remember going to for hydro's. Anyone here remember a small aircraft cyclindar called Jet's..???? There was also another place in LA but can't remember the name...
> *



yeah my uncle always tells me stories from when hev use to hop his ride and how the best cylinders were his "chrome jets".


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 15 2006, 01:09 PM~6181271
> *yeah my uncle always tells me stories from when hev use to hop his ride and how the best cylinders were his "chrome jets".
> *


That was them.. Jet's.. Was your uncle in any car clubs back in the day.. homie you gotta lot of memorbillia.. I've lost most of mine over the years.. Still got my memories though, until I loose those as well. Good to have people like you though who can hold onto this stuff and sahre it with others..

Where's Orange Grove near. I spent part of my Hi Shcool year in Galt and lived in Acampo Calif for about 2 years...


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 15 2006, 12:22 PM~6181394
> *That was them.. Jet's.. Was your uncle in any car clubs back in the day.. homie you gotta lot of memorbillia.. I've lost most of mine over the years.. Still got my memories though, until I loose those as well. Good to have people like you though who can hold onto this stuff and sahre it with others..
> 
> Where's Orange Grove near. I spent part of my Hi Shcool year in Galt and lived in Acampo Calif for about 2 years...
> *



yeah my uncle use to be in FRIENDS CAR CLUB out of Reedley Ca. its about 30 minutes southeast of Fresno, and Orange Cove is 10 minutes from Reedley. lil farming towns. im 24 years old and i was lucky enough to find all my uncles old mags in my grandparents garage so im just posting what was in mags. i dont have to much personal photos of old car pics. yeah i dig the old school style alot more than what people ar e doing these days. i own a 69 caprice so look for it in the future in post your rides "SUPREME69". check back tonight for more pics.


----------



## SUPREME69

heres one from my hometown.


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

fire in chinatown 1950's - Check out the Old Cars


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

jackson street lights up at night


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## DeeLoc




----------



## DownLow64




----------



## DownLow64




----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## 66wita6

WASN'T THIS IN BOYZ N THE HOOD?


----------



## SUPREME69

TTT


----------



## casper805

NO MORE PICS HOMIE


----------



## SUPREME69

just found some more artistics last night. ill post when i get out of work


----------



## 66wita6

SANTANA CAR CLUB ON THE WAY TO SAN JOSE IN '81


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 21 2006, 06:01 PM~6219774
> *SANTANA CAR CLUB ON THE WAY TO SAN JOSE IN '81
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Car shows and concerts at the San Jose Fair grounds were off the hook homies..
And you already know, Disco East Parking lot Story & King :0


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 20 2006, 11:08 AM~6210846
> *just found some more artistics last night. ill post when i get out of work
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 24 2006, 09:13 PM~6237171
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*NICE*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 31 2006, 12:20 AM~5872614
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I REMEMBER SEEING THAT CAR WHEN I WAS SMALL AND MY UNCLE USE TO TAKE ME CRUZIN.


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## 66wita6

uffin:


----------



## 66wita6

THE ULTIMATE WEDDING, QUE NO?


----------



## 66wita6

uffin:


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## Rolled Brim

*TTT*


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 30 2006, 09:29 AM~6276327
> *THE ULTIMATE WEDDING, QUE NO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice to have a wedding like that...


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV

these were taken in GILROY in the late 70's
























http://i12.tinypic.com/4df0lll.jpg


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 30 2006, 08:16 AM~6276496
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PICS...


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by MR ORTEGA JR XIV_@Oct 4 2006, 05:38 PM~6306925
> *these were taken in GILROY in the late 70's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i12.tinypic.com/4df0lll.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*NICE PICS WHAT IS THE BLUE ONE ON TOP A BUICK OR FORD VIC?*


----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV

its a 56 merc :biggrin:


----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV

heres more resized


----------



## Rolled Brim

NICE PICS WHAT DOES THE 50 ON THE RIDES MEAN?


----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV

it was my greatgrandparents fifthy wedding anerversery my dads car club did a cruise and posted out front of the church from what i was told i wasnt around back than these are all my dads pics still have more to load up


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by MR ORTEGA JR XIV_@Oct 4 2006, 09:12 PM~6308381
> *it was my greatgrandparents fifthy wedding anerversery my dads car club did a cruise and posted out front of the church from what i was told i wasnt around back than these are all my dads pics still have more to load up
> *


*ORALE NICE....WHAT CLUB WAS YOUR POP FROM? IN THE POST YOUR RIDES SECTION I STARTED A TOPIC CALLED "OLD CAR CLUB PICS"
IF YOUR DAD HAS ANY OF THE CLUB MEMBERS POST THEM UP IN THAT TOPIC IF YOU WANT AL~RATO...!!*


----------



## kingoflacz

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 18 2006, 06:48 PM~6199687
> *WASN'T THIS IN BOYZ N THE HOOD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yep it was what issue is that? got to find that book


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## SAUL

beautiful pictures keep posting


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup: JUST TRYING TO BRING BACK THOSE MEMORIES,NOW THAT ITS KINDA IMPOSSIBLE TO DO TODAY......


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 6 2006, 04:43 PM~6320339
> *:thumbsup: JUST TRYING TO BRING BACK THOSE MEMORIES,NOW THAT ITS KINDA IMPOSSIBLE TO DO TODAY......
> *


*YES SIR I AGREE ...!!*

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

TTT


----------



## Rolled Brim

BUMP


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## Rolled Brim

*ttt*


----------



## HB WIRES




----------



## HB WIRES

CARTOONS/HOMEBOYZ/B- REAL 1990


----------



## BigPoppa

reppin Lifestyle  is that his 57 in the back?


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Oct 10 2006, 02:54 AM~6338505
> *CARTOONS/HOMEBOYZ/B- REAL  1990
> *


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Oct 10 2006, 04:54 AM~6338505
> *CARTOONS/HOMEBOYZ/B- REAL  1990
> *


b-reals 57 was hot back in the day


----------



## OldDirty

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 10 2006, 10:41 AM~6339192
> *reppin Lifestyle  is that his 57 in the back?
> *


Yeah that's his Belair.


----------



## low1

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Oct 5 2006, 06:35 PM~6309254
> *yep it was what issue is that? got to  find that  book
> *


april 1991


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Oct 10 2006, 08:13 PM~6343032
> *Yeah that's his Belair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awesome


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## 66wita6

SAME 57 THAT CAME IN THE VIDEO,(?)KILL A MAN(?)


----------



## 817Lowrider

do yall have anymore bikes in there that would be cool


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## DownLow64

Lets bring this back!

Charlie Lopez BAD ASS Merc

I remember seeing this car and pictures of it when I was a kid at my cousin’s house who was the president of Classics for some time. So many crazy cars from Classics back in the day.


----------



## 66wita6

CHARLIE WAS AHEAD OF HIS TIME ,WHEN HE CREATED THESE MASTERPEACES.....
























uffin:


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## Rolled Brim

*ttt*


----------



## Saggas

that last car is in the u.k. now isn't it??


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 18 2006, 06:48 PM~6199687
> *WASN'T THIS IN BOYZ N THE HOOD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This car was ahead of it's time. Even by todays standards this car is fucking sick!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigPoppa

lots and lots of rare pics in here :biggrin: 

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZpoppadiazQQhtZ-1


----------



## low4life86

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 21 2005, 09:08 AM~3856963
> *poor 63
> *


dude what a shame to that to a 63...


----------



## EEVLWYS

Does anybody know what every happened to the gold 64 impala with mohare interior, and moonroof that used in the ads or owed by Raul of Raul Hydros back in the day?....any pics?....i used to love that car.

PEACE


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by EEVLWYS_@Oct 27 2006, 03:02 AM~6454856
> *Does anybody know what every happened to the gold 64 impala with mohare interior, and moonroof that used in the ads or owed by Raul of Raul Hydros back in the day?....any pics?....i used to love that car.
> 
> PEACE
> *


That car was ahead of it's time. It looked like it could've been built today. It was always one of my favorites too. :biggrin:


----------



## EEVLWYS

bumping this back up tp the top .........any pics of the 64 around?

PEACE


----------



## BigPoppa

some dude from my son's school that I would just say whattup to when we see each other took these pics. I never realized he was into lows until I seen him wearing some old LRM show shrts. Not really that old, but still cool, I think these are from the 89 shows in Denver and Albuquerque. He was really into the minitruckin scene
check out this vato








is this the Punisher? first true Euro winner I think


----------



## BigPoppa

redasaurus


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## back yard boogie

damn i remember the reds, black widowm and joker coming to detroit for the ruff doggs car show years ago,

and remember seeing that redasaurus, at a lowrider sanctioned show too.


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 28 2005, 09:01 PM~3906732
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: "San Fernando Valley 818"


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Sep 30 2005, 10:47 AM~3916996
> *is this the one from the ice cube video - good day?
> *


It sure is homeboy(David's Hydraulics 818)!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 4 2006, 08:50 PM~6505604
> *redasaurus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Redasaurus,Gansta of love & The Tantalizer!! :biggrin: That's some good shit homeboy :thumbsup: that's the shit that keeps me going!!!Keep em coming homies.


----------



## oldskool 67

My brother and his 65 T Bird, Orale! He sold me this ride for around $300 when I graduated from high skool. My first car and it was super clean.


----------



## oldskool 67

1972 Monte Carlo, "Sun Goddess"


----------



## Chucks




----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 8 2006, 02:19 AM~6526258
> *1972 Monte Carlo, "Sun Goddess"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*NICE MONTE!!*

uffin:


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 8 2006, 09:19 AM~6526258
> *1972 Monte Carlo, "Sun Goddess"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 damn that thing is clean, its like they have a colorbar-theme in the patterns :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Nov 8 2006, 11:40 PM~6533153
> *:0 damn that thing is clean, its like they have a colorbar-theme in the patterns  :biggrin:
> *


Yeh, I love the color fades in the paint, very unique. I think this car was done really nice for the era, mid 1970's.


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Nov 8 2006, 06:02 PM~6531086
> *NICE MONTE!!
> 
> uffin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz

:thumbsup: love them old fotos


----------



## kandypaint




----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 8 2006, 09:19 AM~6526258
> *1972 Monte Carlo, "Sun Goddess"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow thanks for posting this one. have allways wondered how it looked. Any info on the whereabouts of this fine piece of machinery now?


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Nov 9 2006, 12:21 PM~6535774
> *wow thanks for posting this one. have allways wondered how it looked. Any info on the whereabouts of this fine piece of machinery now?
> *


This car was owned by a guy named Rick Valle from Groupe Car Club. I don't know much more about the car or what happened to it.


----------



## Silentdawg

thanks. 








got this from a magazine.


----------



## servant of christ

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=118342
heres another topic with old school pic


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 10 2006, 12:04 PM~6541967
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=118342
> heres another topic with old school pic
> *


DAMN I LOVE THOSE FASTBACKS, BEAUTIFUL,


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Nov 10 2006, 05:15 AM~6540531
> *thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this from a magazine.
> *


Cool, what magazine is that? :cheesy:


----------



## oldskool 67

Eliseo's Toronado, juiced in the booty, on Star Wires. Check out the tube grill on the 55 in the background. This pic was taken around 79/80 near the San Diego Bay.


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 10 2006, 06:46 PM~6544236
> *Eliseo's Toronado, juiced in the booty, on Star Wires. Check out the tube grill on the 55 in the background. This pic was taken around 79/80 near the Bay in San Diego.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*NICE*


----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Oct 7 2005, 04:47 PM~3962818
> *this is the best tread ever...i loved how back in the day you could built what you want and not get hated on...
> *


 :thumbsup: i hear neg. comments on my camaro. :thumbsdown:


----------



## eastbay68

What ever happened to Crazy Camino


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Nov 10 2006, 09:32 PM~6545235
> *:thumbsup: i hear neg. comments on my camaro.  :thumbsdown:
> *


Back in the days late 60's through late 1970's Camaro's were popular Lowriders.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Droop$

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 8 2006, 12:19 AM~6526258
> *1972 Monte Carlo, "Sun Goddess"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh damn this is nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## topless_66

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 11 2006, 04:03 PM~6150026
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 11 2006, 11:45 PM~6153663
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

HERES SOME PICTURES I TOOK TODAY OF MY UNCLES 66 IMPALA HE PASSED AWAY IN 2004 AND I HAVE HIS CAR NOW THIS CAR HAS BEEN THE SAME SINCE 1973 ILL START WITH THE OLD PICTURES WERE THE CAR IS IN THE BACKROUND THIS WAS IN 1977


----------



## SAUL

HERE ARE THE RECENT PICTURES




























STILL RIDING OLD SCHOOL


----------



## BumpCity

Cool '66, don't ever change a thing on it . that's history.


----------



## SAUL

NOPE ITS STAYING THE WAY IT IS IT HAS BEEN LIKE THIS FOR OVER 30 YEARS THIS IS OG THANKS


----------



## oldskool 67

Saul, what a firme uncle to have kept that car that long and that clean. True Old Skool, very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

THANKS OLDSKOOL 67 YOU JUST DONT SEE THAT MANY OF THEM LIKE THIS TODAY THIS IS OLD SCHOOL :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67

This is David's fleetline from Ilegales Car Club, San Diego. He's owned it since the early 1970's and sometimes still rolls it on the original Supremes. This was his daily driver back then. He's been Lowriding since the late 60's and he's still cruisin.


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

WASSUP NO TRAFFIC C.C. PIX :dunno:


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 18 2006, 04:24 AM~6593611
> *This is David's fleetline from Ilegales Car Club, San Diego. He's owned it since the early 1970's and sometimes still rolls it on the original Supremes. This was his daily driver back then. He's been Lowriding since the late 60's and he's still cruisin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*CLEAN....*


----------



## Rolled Brim

*ttt*


----------



## snyper99

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Oct 7 2005, 05:47 PM~3962818
> *this is the best tread ever...i loved how back in the day you could built what you want and not get hated on...
> *


i couldnt agree with you more,i have a 68 pontiac and ive gotten looks like (what the hell is that,its not a 63,64 impala or regal,cutalss or a monte carlo so its not a lowrider)but i dont care,i dont need to be like everyone esle.


----------



## uniques66

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Nov 24 2006, 07:58 PM~6631265
> *i couldnt agree with you more,i have a 68 pontiac and ive gotten looks like (what the hell is that,its not a 63,64 impala or regal,cutalss or a monte carlo so its not a lowrider)but i dont care,i dont need to be like everyone esle.
> *


*Dont feel like the Lone Ranger, back in the late 80`s I built a 68 Chevelle with Candy Blue undercarrage & engine compartment with alot of chrome goodies, lifted with custom interior. I got a SHIT LOAD of negative comments because IT WAS NOT A LOW RIDER CAR a.k.a an IMPALA.

Alot of people started to eat some shit burgers when my CHEVELLE went on a 2 1/2 year winning streek :thumbsup: *


----------



## CHEVYMAMA

NICE PICS, KEEP EM COMING


----------



## hearse




----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## oldskool 67

Check it out, doughnut steering wheel, diamound tuck, TV and a chandelier, straight OLD SCHOOL. This pic was taken at an indoor show in San Diego in the 1970's. SHAAAAAA!


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 28 2006, 12:22 PM~6652008
> *Check it out, doughnut steering wheel, diamound tuck, TV and a chandelier, straight OLD SCHOOL. This pic was taken at an indoor show in San Diego in the 1970's. SHAAAAAA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BigPoppa

this scan is of a 1984 magazine-that guy look familiar?


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## Rolled Brim

*ttt*


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 18 2006, 02:24 AM~6593611
> *This is David's fleetline from Ilegales Car Club, San Diego. He's owned it since the early 1970's and sometimes still rolls it on the original Supremes. This was his daily driver back then. He's been Lowriding since the late 60's and he's still cruisin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW :0 :0 :0 Awesome!!!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 29 2006, 12:41 AM~6657750
> *this scan is of a 1984 magazine-that guy look familiar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



IM GUESSING BERNT FROM AMERICAN HOT ROD. BUT DONT THINK HIS NAME IN THE CORNER HAD ANYTHING TO DO WITH IT. IM JUST GOOD WITH PAINTERS :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 30 2006, 09:00 PM~6670840
> *IM GUESSING BERNT FROM AMERICAN HOT ROD. BUT DONT THINK HIS NAME IN THE CORNER HAD ANYTHING TO DO WITH IT. IM JUST GOOD WITH PAINTERS :biggrin:
> *


I saw the name down there after I posted, but I figured some people still wouldn't know where he's famous from


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## Rolled Brim

*ttt*


----------



## 66wita6

bump it up


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## Rolled Brim

*ttt*


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## ROCK OUT

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

IMPERIALS LOS ANGELES....LATE 1960'S...


----------



## oldskool 67

NICE 62! Jesse, post some more old skool Imperial pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Dec 18 2006, 01:04 AM~6778429
> *IMPERIALS LOS ANGELES....LATE 1960'S...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Dec 18 2006, 11:46 AM~6779931
> *NICE 62! Jesse, post some more old skool Imperial pics :thumbsup:
> *


*X 2*


----------



## 61CADDY




----------



## Domel

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Dec 19 2006, 10:56 AM~6784202
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


DAMN WOW

More pics please 

What is the name of this Low?








This MURALS ARE INCREDIBLE :0 :0 :0


----------



## curlymoe

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 14 2005, 06:07 PM~3816909
> *DAMM, DONT TELL ME NO ONE REMBERS ANY OF THESE, MUST BE REALLY OLD(36),MUST BE THAT EVERYBODY IN HERE MUST BE UNDER 25 YRS......
> *



I remember some of them. Brings back a lot of memories :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

DAMN!


----------



## Gorilla Bob

THATS THE STAR CAR IT HAD PICS UNDER THE CLEAR I SEEN IT AND GYPSY ROSE THOSE ARE BOTH BAD ASS RIDES :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Dec 19 2006, 03:56 AM~6784202
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by curlymoe_@Dec 19 2006, 11:00 AM~6785750
> *I remember some of them. Brings back a lot of memories  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *











:uh: IS THIS THE PIC OF IT ,DO YOU HAVE ANY OF IT,OR OF OTHERS,IF SO ,POST THEM HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 1newwave

1979 San Diego


----------



## 1newwave




----------



## 1newwave




----------



## 1newwave




----------



## 1newwave




----------



## curlymoe

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Dec 19 2006, 06:44 PM~6788031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: IS THIS THE PIC OF IT ,DO YOU HAVE ANY OF IT,OR OF OTHERS,IF SO ,POST THEM HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


WOW. This is an old picture. It's from the R.G.Canning show in Long Beach back in 1975. First show I showed this car in. I'll dig up some old pictures and post them


----------



## 1newwave




----------



## 1newwave




----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 1newwave_@Dec 19 2006, 09:16 PM~6788988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i got the magazine that this ride came out in. ill look for it


----------



## 1newwave

This is a purple GTO but my pics are old


----------



## 1newwave

Candy Apple Red Rivi!


----------



## 1newwave

60's Grand Prix


----------



## 1newwave

I think this is Montezumas Revenge


----------



## 1newwave




----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by 1newwave_@Dec 19 2006, 11:31 PM~6789497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candy Apple Red Rivi!
> *


was'nt this the rivi that was raffle out back in the 70's and some young girl won it .i remember seen it in the lrm.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

IMPERIALS IN THE LATE 1960'S....1963 GYPSY ROSE...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

IMPERIALS....LATE 1960'S....


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## SAUL

BEUTIFUL PICTURES :thumbsup:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 19 2006, 11:54 PM~6789621
> *was'nt this the rivi that was raffle out back in the 70's and some young girl won it .i remember seen it in the lrm.
> *




Yes!

It was out of E.L.A. I think the guys name was Caboosi?


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 19 2006, 10:54 PM~6789621
> *was'nt this the rivi that was raffle out back in the 70's and some young girl won it .i remember seen it in the lrm.
> *


 :cheesy: YEA ,THAT WAS THE ONE,IT ALSO CAME OUT IN BLVD NIGHTS,WHEN RAYMOND IS TRYING TO TEACH CHUCO HOW TO DO A TIGHT "TUCK N ROLL" :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

INSPIRATIONAL.....
















I ALWAYS LIKE THE FADED LOOK OR WHAT ON OF MY HOMIES CALLED IT SHARK FINS, SO UPON HAVING THE CHANCE TO TOUCH UP MY RIDE,I DECIDED TO GO OLD SKOOL...
















THE FINISHED PRODUCT,READY FOR MY SONS HOMECOMING...








uffin:


----------



## leo161




----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

ttt


----------



## 619mikey

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 19 2006, 10:32 PM~6789142
> *i got the magazine that this ride came out in. ill look for it
> *


isnt that pineapples car from san diego????


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1newwave+Dec 19 2006, 11:29 PM~6789489-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a purple GTO but my pics are old
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1newwave_@Dec 19 2006, 11:33 PM~6789503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60's Grand Prix
> *


 COOOOL PONTIACS HOMIE!!!!


----------



## 66wita6

I THINK THE ARTICLE THAT ON THE PURPLE GTO (LRM),THE HOMIE WAS AT THE TIME STUDING OR WAS A DOCTER...


----------



## OldDirty

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Dec 24 2006, 01:41 PM~6814770
> *INSPIRATIONAL.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ALWAYS LIKE THE FADED LOOK OR WHAT ON OF MY HOMIES CALLED IT SHARK FINS, SO UPON HAVING THE CHANCE TO TOUCH UP MY RIDE,I DECIDED TO GO OLD SKOOL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE FINISHED PRODUCT,READY FOR MY SONS HOMECOMING...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> *


Very nice always was a fan of those patterns. You have a good clear shot of the final result ?


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by 1newwave_@Dec 19 2006, 10:00 PM~6788827
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1979 San Diego
> *


Hey NewWave thanks for posting all the pics of the indoor show in San Diego. Brought back a lot of memories, I remember going to this show. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich

:cheesy:


----------



## CHEVYMAMA

> _Originally posted by back yard boogie_@Nov 5 2006, 01:10 AM~6506279
> *damn i remember the reds, black widowm and joker coming to detroit for the ruff doggs car show years ago,
> 
> and remember seeing that redasaurus, at a lowrider sanctioned show too.
> *



DAMN NOW THOSE WERE THE GOOD OLD DAYS, I MAY HAVE SOME OF THE JOKER BEING DESTROYED BY NONE ONLY THEN DAVE AT ONE OF THE LA COLISEUM SUPERSHOWS :biggrin: AFTER HE'D HOP IT HE'D GET ALL CRAZY JUMP ON THE CAR AND BREAK OUT THE WINDOWS AND SHIT, JUST FOR THE HELL OF IT! :cheesy: THOSE WERE THE GOOD OLD DAYS!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtrey

TTT for Pinto and Vega wagons on Cragars!


----------



## Latin Thug

Man, I love some of these pics! Some of them remind me of my father when he whould take me to the local show and tell me about the cars he liked.


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Dec 26 2006, 05:10 PM~6831057
> *Very nice always was a fan of those patterns. You have a good clear shot of the final result ?
> *


 :uh: OTHER THAN THE CENTER PIC OF IT UP CLOSE,THIS IS THE ONLY OTHER,AFTER I GOT IT OUT OF THE BOOTH :0


----------



## leo161




----------



## leo161




----------



## 1newwave

Here's some more of the San Diego Indoor Car Shows 78-79


----------



## 1newwave




----------



## 1newwave




----------



## 1newwave




----------



## 1newwave




----------



## 1newwave




----------



## 1newwave




----------



## 1newwave




----------



## 1newwave




----------



## 1newwave

This Merc came out in Happy Days


----------



## OldDirty

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Dec 27 2006, 03:14 PM~6836181
> *:uh: OTHER THAN THE CENTER PIC OF IT UP CLOSE,THIS IS THE ONLY OTHER,AFTER I GOT IT OUT OF THE BOOTH :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Came out good


----------



## SAUL

NEW WAVE THANKS FOR POSTING THOSE PICTURES


----------



## 1newwave

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

KEEP'EM COMING,SHOW THE FUTURE RYDERS HOW THE PAST WAS,SIMPLE YET EFECTIVE :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## 1newwave

Ford Granada


----------



## 1newwave

Brand new Lincoln back then!


----------



## 1newwave

Ford T-Bird


----------



## 1newwave




----------



## TONIO

DEM SHITZ IS HOT


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## DownLow64

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Dec 24 2006, 10:41 AM~6814770
> *INSPIRATIONAL.....
> I ALWAYS LIKE THE FADED LOOK OR WHAT ON OF MY HOMIES CALLED IT SHARK FINS, SO UPON HAVING THE CHANCE TO TOUCH UP MY RIDE,I DECIDED TO GO OLD SKOOL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks like my cousin Mike on the left. I could be wrong. Was this at his shop? Adonai's?


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Dec 20 2006, 01:29 AM~6789798
> *IMPERIALS....LATE 1960'S....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember that 69 Chevelle. I had one also, it was the original chevy blue, I painted it a metalic copper not to long after seeing this one.. I always loved the look of the 69 Chevelle.


----------



## BIGSPOOK

classic pic, got a few of me and my pops like this.


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Dec 29 2006, 10:45 AM~6854081
> *That looks like my cousin Mike on the left. I could be wrong. Was this at his shop? Adonai's?
> *


 :biggrin: YEA,MIKE DID THE 2ND PAINT JOB,AND WHEN I TOOK IT BACK FOR THE NICKS AND CHIPS,REDID THE PAINT AND DID THE TOP A SORTA OF OL'SKOOL STYLE


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Dec 29 2006, 04:22 PM~6856970
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classic pic, got a few of me and my pops like this.
> *


THANX,HE'S THE ONE THAT I REALLY OWE FOR WHAT I KNOW TODAY,AND IS THE REASON FOR ME STARTING THIS TOPIC,IN WHICH HAS PRODUCED SUM BADASS PICS  KEEP THEM COMMING HOMIES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln

This pic of the battery charger isn't old but the battery charger is. Bought it from Andy's Hydraulics’ in San Jose back in 1977.. I still use it today. At the time it was the shit, could slow charge 2 batteries at a time as opposed to using the 36-volt quick chargers that shorten the life of your batteries every time you quick charged them.
But there was nothing like a 90 minute charge on quick charger the batteries would be bubbling and hot to the touch but don't let them spark or you'll melt a lead post or blow one up... :0 I never had that happen :biggrin: 





Notice this charger was made by Dayton, they also made pumps.


The car that used this charger.. 1976-1980
The car was known as Hopping Mad, the moniker was given to me one summer night in 1977 in the Tropicana parking at the corner of King and Story by my #1 homie at the time Ricky... It was about 2am and some guy in a 67 Chevelle from Mnt View posted up on me and my batteries were dead. I was pissed or as my homie said, 'Johnny your 'Hopping Mad' and the name stuck from then on..




Car redone in the summer of 1980. Rebuilt for hopping...


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## 66wita6

THATS SUM BADASS POSTER/PIC (THE 2ND ONE IS THE BACK OF A CALENDER?ALSO MI JEFITO HAD 1 LIKE THE BLUE ONE YOU POSTED...








uffin:


----------



## SAUL

:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Dec 31 2006, 10:31 AM~6869415
> *THATS SUM BADASS POSTER/PIC (THE 2ND ONE IS THE BACK OF A CALENDER?ALSO MI JEFITO HAD 1 LIKE THE BLUE ONE YOU POSTED...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> *


What year did your Jefito have his Chevelle? Was he ever in any clubs. At one time Chevelle's were pretty popular, not a lot of them as lowriders but there were a few.. It's is my favorite car, if I could have found a 69 Chevelle at a decent price I would have gone that route instead of my 69 Impala. I was in New Wave and we had about about 6 of them. There was a guy from Fullerton I think who had a 69 just like mine. My good friend Larry had 67...


----------



## SAUL

HERE ARE SUM OLD SCHOOL STEERING WHEELS I HAVE ONE IS A 10 INCH THE OTHER AN 8 INCH AND THE LAST ONE A 6 INCH


----------



## BigPoppa

I was reading the June 1980 issue with the article on the Bernt Carlson's VW the Pink Lady. It said that "it had been in only one state side show to date. After a major controversy over whether this lowrider could still be called a VW or not, the "Pink Lady" ran into unnecessary and unbeatable opposition" 

Does anyone know if that occurred at a lowrider show and what the details were?


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 31 2006, 08:53 PM~6872766
> *HERE ARE SUM OLD SCHOOL STEERING WHEELS I HAVE ONE IS A 10 INCH THE OTHER AN 8 INCH AND THE LAST ONE A 6 INCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey do you know where I can get one of those 8 inch, in white?


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 31 2006, 08:53 PM~6872766
> *HERE ARE SUM OLD SCHOOL STEERING WHEELS I HAVE ONE IS A 10 INCH THE OTHER AN 8 INCH AND THE LAST ONE A 6 INCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my Impala came with one like the first one were can i get the center piece.


----------



## Joost....

thats 8 inch one is looking good


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## SAUL

I HAVE A FRIEND THAT HAS A WHITE ONE STEERING WHEEL LIKE THE ONE I HAVE ILL SEE IF HE WANTS TO GET RID OF IT THEN ILL LET YOU KNOW HOMIE STYLN  I JUST GOT RID OF THE 10 INCH ONE TODAY AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC NOW I ONLY HAVE THE WHITE ONE AND THE SMALLER BLACK ONE


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 1 2007, 07:32 PM~6878173
> *I HAVE A FRIEND THAT HAS A WHITE ONE STEERING WHEEL LIKE THE ONE I HAVE ILL SEE IF HE WANTS TO GET RID OF IT THEN ILL LET YOU KNOW HOMIE STYLN    I JUST GOT RID OF THE 10 INCH ONE TODAY AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC NOW I ONLY HAVE THE WHITE ONE AND THE SMALLER BLACK ONE
> *


So you still have the white one for sale, if so I'll take it, if the price is right. I'll be in the LA area this weekend..

Homie Styln 69 Impala..

Hopp'n
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFoVndpD-J0

Scrap'n
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bo_v77S548Q


----------



## SAUL

I DONT HAVE THEM FOR SALE I SOLD THE 10 INCH CAUSE SOMEBODY WANTED IT BUT LET ME KNOW WHAT YOUR WILLING TO PAY AND MAYBE I WILL SELL IT


----------



## DownLow64

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Dec 29 2006, 08:23 PM~6858579
> *:biggrin: YEA,MIKE DID THE 2ND PAINT JOB,AND WHEN I TOOK IT BACK FOR THE NICKS AND CHIPS,REDID THE PAINT AND DID THE TOP A SORTA OF OL'SKOOL STYLE
> *



Well not just because he's my cousin but he did a good on your car. Looks real good :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## crenshaw magraw




----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Jan 2 2007, 09:56 AM~6882066
> *Well not just because he's my cousin but he did a good on your car. Looks real good  :thumbsup:
> *


ARE YOU THE ONE WHO BOUGHT THE CAR(68 )OFF OF RALPH?


----------



## mxcn_roc




----------



## DownLow64

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 2 2007, 06:14 PM~6885547
> *ARE YOU THE ONE WHO BOUGHT THE CAR(68 )OFF OF RALPH?
> *



Nah that wasnt me. His 68 was nice though


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Dec 20 2006, 12:29 AM~6789798
> *IMPERIALS....LATE 1960'S....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


??? WHAT KIND OF CAR IS THISS :0 ???


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Jan 3 2007, 03:29 PM~6891847
> *??? WHAT KIND OF CAR IS THISS :0 ???
> *



LOOKS LIKE A GM ? OLDS ...BUICK MAYBE..... THERE WAS A CHEVELLE WITHTAILIGHTS KINDA LIKE THAT BUT I DONT THINK THATS WHAT IT IS


yep im pretty positive its a chevelle now there is one on page 46 the white one I think its the same thing :biggrin:


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Jan 3 2007, 01:29 PM~6891847
> *??? WHAT KIND OF CAR IS THISS :0 ???
> *


69 chevelle


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## 66wita6

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln

> ??? WHAT KIND OF CAR IS THISS :0 ???


These are 69 Chevelle Malibu’s. They stopped making the Chevelle Malibu in the 70’s. They then became known only as the Malibu.. The 72 Chevelle was the last of the true Chevelle Malbu’s. 














Car redone in the summer of 1980. Rebuilt for hopping...


[/quote]


----------



## 66wita6

TTT


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## LAUGHING BOY

RG CANNING SHOW....LONG BEACH CONVENTION CENTER...2ND PLACE....1980...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Jan 3 2007, 11:29 AM~6891847
> *??? WHAT KIND OF CAR IS THISS :0 ???
> *


CHEVELLE...


----------



## Hustler on the go

Nice pics.


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 1 2007, 10:49 PM~6879953
> *So you still have the white one for sale, if so I'll take it, if the price is right. I'll be in the LA area this weekend..
> 
> Homie Styln 69 Impala..
> 
> Hopp'n
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFoVndpD-J0
> 
> Scrap'n
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bo_v77S548Q
> *


----------



## skanless72

Anyone have old lowrider arte mags with Mr. Pickle (Mike Pickle) paintings?


----------



## leo161

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 11 2006, 09:45 PM~6153663
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MY DAD BEAT THIS 63 WHEN IT WAS A HOPPER IN BLYTH CA. IN 1979 MY DAD HAD A 66 BLUE MALIBU FROM MEXICALI MX. MY DAD HOPPED 18 1/2 AND RALF HOPPED 18 3/4. MY DAD STILL HAS THAT TROPHY AFTER A SECOND ROUND


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## leo161




----------



## leo161




----------



## leo161




----------



## leo161




----------



## leo161

my dad bough hydros from orlie he toght my dad how to do front & back zickzack side2side. my dad went all the way to los angeles from mexicali mexico ! here do note orlie made for my dad


----------



## leo161

then my dad translated it into spanish


----------



## leo161

this is the place where my dad bought the first pump in a hydralic store it was also the first store pump that was brought to the imperial valley, and mexicali


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jan 5 2007, 12:32 PM~6911808
> *MY DAD BEAT THIS 63 WHEN IT WAS A HOPPER IN BLYTH CA. IN 1979 MY DAD HAD A 66 BLUE MALIBU FROM MEXICALI MX. MY DAD HOPPED 18 1/2 AND RALF HOPPED 18 3/4. MY DAD STILL HAS THAT TROPHY AFTER A SECOND ROUND
> *


TO beat ragtop ralph is a big honor, tell your dad :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

NICE PICTURES LEO161 THATS NICE YOU STILL HAVE THE OLD BUSINESS CARDS :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

I have those same Orlies cards plus a bunch more.I worked for Orlie for about 6 years and found them in old boxs and what not.Yours are way cooler though,since they have #'s written on them and shit.


----------



## Rolled Brim

*What ever happened to Orlie's I thought I heard he was in New Mexico now somewhere...?* :thumbsup:


----------



## leo161

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jan 5 2007, 10:39 PM~6916543
> *What ever happened to Orlie's I thought I heard he was in New Mexico now somewhere...? :thumbsup:
> *


i dont know where exactly he is but i herd his in arizona here is some pics joost took


----------



## leo161

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Jan 5 2007, 09:49 PM~6916073
> *TO beat ragtop ralph is a big honor, tell your dad  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thankx homie


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jan 5 2007, 01:32 PM~6911808
> *MY DAD BEAT THIS 63 WHEN IT WAS A HOPPER IN BLYTH CA. IN 1979 MY DAD HAD A 66 BLUE MALIBU FROM MEXICALI MX. MY DAD HOPPED 18 1/2 AND RALF HOPPED 18 3/4. MY DAD STILL HAS THAT TROPHY AFTER A SECOND ROUND
> *


that car is out here now, some old guy owns it now I think. If I recall, either him or Stanley Staton shaved the trim off it :angry:


----------



## 66wita6

ttt


----------



## HARDLUCK88

heres my grandpas wagon in 1958


----------



## Joost....

dayhem, olivia was HOT :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## big ruben

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 7 2007, 01:10 PM~6926321
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: WHICH MOVIE DID THE SEX PISTOL COME OUT IN?
BLVD NIGHTS....








OR HEART BREAKER....


----------



## 66wita6

WHAT DO YOU THINK?


----------



## SAUL

HEARTBREAKER :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Jan 7 2007, 11:34 AM~6925196
> *heres my grandpas wagon in 1958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 66wita6

TTT


----------



## low1

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 8 2007, 04:53 PM~6929072
> *:uh: WHICH MOVIE DID THE SEX PISTOL COME OUT IN?
> BLVD NIGHTS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this rivi from blvd nights looks like technical extacy from Imperials


----------



## liljuve13

The Riviera from Blvd Nights is Technical Ecstacy from Imperials


----------



## low1

> _Originally posted by liljuve13_@Jan 9 2007, 03:42 PM~6937815
> *The Riviera from Blvd Nights is Technical Ecstacy from Imperials
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by liljuve13_@Jan 8 2007, 07:42 PM~6937815
> *The Riviera from Blvd Nights is Technical Ecstacy from Imperials
> *



Sex Pistol is a different car......


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## HD Lowrider

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## 66wita6

BUMP IT TO THE TOP


----------



## Rolled Brim

*ttt*


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 14 2005, 06:07 PM~3816006
> *:thumbsup: THANX,I'LL BE POSTING SUM MORE SOON, I GOT SUM BUT THEIR OF SALSA AND TRUCK JAMBOREE(WAS IN MINI-MADNESS FOR A MINUTE,GOT TO BE VICE OF SOUTHERN ROYALTY WITH MY TOYOTA TRUCK,EVEN THOUGH A MINI, IT STILL HAD LOLO INFLUENCE,OTHER TRUCKS HAD DANCING BEDS,MINE HAD FRONT ,BACK, SIDE TO SIDE)......
> *


do you have any pics of the last show and hop too????or any pics


----------



## Rolled Brim

*bump*


----------



## 66wita6

uffin:


----------



## 66wita6

uffin:


----------



## 66wita6

ttt


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64

> This pic of the battery charger isn't old but the battery charger is. Bought it from Andy's Hydraulics’ in San Jose back in 1977.. I still use it today. At the time it was the shit, could slow charge 2 batteries at a time as opposed to using the 36-volt quick chargers that shorten the life of your batteries every time you quick charged them.
> But there was nothing like a 90 minute charge on quick charger the batteries would be bubbling and hot to the touch but don't let them spark or you'll melt a lead post or blow one up... :0 I never had that happen :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice this charger was made by Dayton, they also made pumps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn homie I work for Grainger the company who sells these and thats a piece of Grainger history right there! I was just curious the other day and wanted to see if we still carry that item number but we dont, it has been replaced with this model......http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/itemDetailsRender.shtml?ItemId=1611574572
> 
> And yes we still carry pumps!


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## 66wita6

LETS BRING SUM MORE PICS OF THE PAST TO THE PRESENT


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 12 2007, 05:53 PM~6973457
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I REMEMBER THAT SHOW...SALSA SHOW IN COSTA MESA... :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Homie Styln

Now that's a trip homie. To bad about not carring the part for this, one of my kids barrowed it to charge a car battery and broke the amp meter display. So I play it by ear. I charge 2 batteries for about 12-14 hours. This means I start on Thurs and Finish Friday for my 6 batteries. So tell your company they made a hell of a good charger. This thing has been dropped, kicked and generally banged around and it's still going. Still puts out a good charge after all these years. When I was young I carried a 100 ft extension cord and had a hole cut in my trunk. That way where ever I ended up at, if I could find an outlet I could charge my batteires. I also carried a socket plug so if I could find light fixture I'd take the light out and screw in my socket plug and as long as it was within a 100 ft I was good to go.. 
And that pump they made was the shit back in the day.. My friend was a tool and die maker and he had the blue print for it and he bored out the block. I could hit over 24 inches with that pump, when I gased hopped even higher.. 

Hey don't they also make a 72 volt charger?



> This pic of the battery charger isn't old but the battery charger is. Bought it from Andy's Hydraulics’ in San Jose back in 1977.. I still use it today. At the time it was the shit, could slow charge 2 batteries at a time as opposed to using the 36-volt quick chargers that shorten the life of your batteries every time you quick charged them.
> But there was nothing like a 90 minute charge on quick charger the batteries would be bubbling and hot to the touch but don't let them spark or you'll melt a lead post or blow one up... :0 I never had that happen :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice this charger was made by Dayton, they also made pumps.
> 
> Damn homie I work for Grainger the company who sells these and thats a piece of Grainger history right there! I was just curious the other day and wanted to see if we still carry that item number but we dont, it has been replaced with this model......http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/itemDetailsRender.shtml?ItemId=1611574572
> 
> And yes we still carry pumps!
Click to expand...


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## HD Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Dec 27 2006, 12:14 PM~6836181
> *:uh: OTHER THAN THE CENTER PIC OF IT UP CLOSE,THIS IS THE ONLY OTHER,AFTER I GOT IT OUT OF THE BOOTH :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Very nice bro.


----------



## HD Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 12 2007, 06:51 PM~6973444
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that the '65 that you used to roll?


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by HD Lowrider_@Jan 17 2007, 09:55 PM~7018297
> *Is that the '65 that you used to roll?
> *


 :uh: YEA,AFTER A COUPLE OF CARS/TRUCKS THAT I HAD,THATS THE FIRST IMPALA,MY BAD THE 2ND IMPALA THAT WAS LED IN SOUTHERN ROYALTY(USED TO BE A MINI TRUCK/ EURO CLUB),FIRST WAS CEASERS 64(LATER WENT TO USO ORANGE COUNTY)THEN MINE


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## 66wita6

ORA PUES, NO MORE PICS?


----------



## Homie Styln

Big John C. and his 64 Impala





 Not sure if this is New Wave or KLIQUE? 

 Mosca



 not sure who’s car this was???

 Who are these guys?

 Someone’s interior???

 Not sure who’s car this is…

 New Wave plaque

 New Wave Robert’s car with plaque on roof..

 New Wave card..


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 20 2007, 12:24 PM~7039918
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big John C. and his 64 Impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is New Wave or KLIQUE?
> 
> Mosca
> 
> 
> 
> not sure who’s car this was???
> 
> Who are these guys?
> 
> Someone’s interior???
> 
> Not sure who’s car this is…
> 
> New Wave plaque
> 
> New Wave Robert’s car with plaque on roof..
> 
> New Wave card..
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

NOW THATS WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT,GOOD OLE POLEROID INSTANT CAMERA,(MY MOMS STILL HAS HERS IN THE BOX!,XCUSE ME ,CARRYING CASE)PICS ARE BADASS :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

THOSE WERE THE DAYS,LIFE WAS MUCH SIMPLER,NOW A DAYS ,ONE CAN'NT EVEN BE SEEN IN A PLAIN RYDE WITH WHEELS,SUPPOSEDLY YOUR NOT A REAL LOWRIDER IF YOU AIN'T GOT CANDY ,CHROME UNDIES,DAYS IN THE PAST WAS OF BROTHERHOOD,KICKIN IT WITH THE HOMIES,THIER WAS NO WORRIES OF GETTING JACKED OR SWEATTING THE POLICE......IT WOULD BE NICE TO RELIVE THE DAYS OF THE PAST....BUT FOR NOW,I'M A GONNA SHOW MY SHORTYS HOW IT SHOULD BE DONE,COMADERY,BROTHERHOOD AND LOVE TO FELLOW RIDERS,JUST LIKE MY BROTHERS FROM ULTIMATE RYDERS CAME THROUGH FOR ME(AFTER 05 LRM SAN BERDOO SHOW,HELPED ME WITH A SPARE TIRE FOR ONE OF MY RYDES)I'LL TRY TO PAY IT FORWARD TO ANOTHER,SO THAT SOMETIME IN THE FUTURE,SOME ONE WILL START THIER OWN THREAD LIKE THIS ONEAND POST PICS OF THE PAST.....MIS .02'S....KEEP ON SHOWING THOSE PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 21 2007, 02:35 PM~7045836
> *THOSE WERE THE DAYS,LIFE WAS MUCH SIMPLER,NOW A DAYS ,ONE CAN'NT EVEN BE SEEN IN A PLAIN RYDE WITH WHEELS,SUPPOSEDLY YOUR NOT A REAL LOWRIDER IF YOU AIN'T GOT CANDY ,CHROME UNDIES,DAYS IN THE PAST WAS OF BROTHERHOOD,KICKIN IT WITH THE HOMIES,THIER WAS NO WORRIES OF GETTING JACKED OR SWEATTING THE POLICE......IT WOULD BE NICE TO RELIVE THE DAYS OF THE PAST....BUT FOR NOW,I'M A GONNA SHOW MY SHORTYS HOW IT SHOULD BE DONE,COMADERY,BROTHERHOOD AND LOVE TO FELLOW RIDERS,JUST LIKE  MY BROTHERS FROM ULTIMATE RYDERS CAME THROUGH FOR ME(AFTER 05 LRM SAN BERDOO SHOW,HELPED ME WITH A SPARE TIRE FOR ONE OF MY RYDES)I'LL TRY TO PAY IT FORWARD TO ANOTHER,SO THAT SOMETIME IN THE FUTURE,SOME ONE WILL START THIER OWN THREAD LIKE THIS ONEAND POST PICS OF THE PAST.....MIS .02'S....KEEP ON SHOWING THOSE PICS :thumbsup:
> *


That's the trouble today. That's why so many young people go to the big wheels, cause all they have to do is put some big wheels on their car and there do'n it.
Now a days people are so quick to put others down if they have just a clean stock ride with 13 or 14's on it. That's the LRM mentality that has been burned into peoples minds.
My own car was called junk once, cause I roll on supremes... Just my 2 cents..... :0


----------



## 66wita6

THEY JUST DON'T APPRECIATE WHAT IT IS TO GET YOUR FIRST RYDE,NO MATTER WHAT CONDITION IT IS,AND PUT SUM RIMS/WHITE WALLS ON IT,DE A POQUITO ,A POQUITO SE ASE,IF YOU WOULD OF SEEN THE ONES I WENT THROUGH,MY 6 RITE NOW,WAS PARKED FOR 10 TO12 YRS,DIDN'T EVEN HAVE SEAT COVERS,LUCKLY THE BODY WAS STRAIGHT(BOUGHT SUM PRIMER AND SKIRTS/HUB CAPS)AND WE HAD SUM EXTRA SERAPE STYLE BLANKETS THAT DID JUST FINE,HERE ARE SUM PICS THREW OUT THE YRS SINCE I'VE HAD IT,WELL NONE OF IT PRIMERED,DIDN'T REALLY THINK IWAS GOING TO STAY WITH IT.....
































EVEN THOUGH THE CHANGES AREN'T THAT DRAMATIC,WELL,THEY WEREN'T MADE TO BE,ONLY IF YOU REALLY SEEN THE CAR CAN ONE NOTICE,THATS THE WAY I PREFER IT TO BE SHOWN uffin:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 22 2007, 04:06 PM~7055553
> *THEY JUST DON'T APPRECIATE WHAT IT IS TO GET YOUR FIRST RYDE,NO MATTER WHAT CONDITION IT IS,AND PUT SUM RIMS/WHITE WALLS ON IT,DE A POQUITO ,A POQUITO SE ASE,IF YOU WOULD OF SEEN THE ONES I WENT THROUGH,MY 6 RITE NOW,WAS PARKED FOR 10 TO12 YRS,DIDN'T EVEN HAVE SEAT COVERS,LUCKLY THE BODY WAS STRAIGHT(BOUGHT SUM PRIMER AND SKIRTS/HUB CAPS)AND WE HAD SUM EXTRA SERAPE STYLE BLANKETS THAT DID JUST FINE,HERE ARE SUM PICS THREW OUT THE YRS SINCE I'VE HAD IT,WELL NONE OF IT PRIMERED,DIDN'T REALLY THINK IWAS GOING TO STAY WITH IT.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVEN THOUGH THE CHANGES AREN'T THAT DRAMATIC,WELL,THEY WEREN'T MADE TO BE,ONLY IF YOU REALLY SEEN THE CAR CAN ONE NOTICE,THATS THE WAY I PREFER IT TO BE SHOWN uffin:
> *


*still a firme ride homie and like you said earlier little by little and as well as the part about just being there for your camaradas that ride with you.I feel the same way it's not about what you have and the other cat don't,it's about being with your friends and backing them up with help or whatever and most of all enjoying the love for cars together and cruising que ~ no ?!!*


----------



## SAUL

:thumbsup: well said


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:  X2


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jan 22 2007, 06:28 PM~7056851
> *still a firme ride homie and like you said earlier little by little and as well as the part about just being there for your camaradas that ride with you.I feel the same way it's not about what you have and the other cat don't,it's about being with your friends and backing them up with help or whatever and most of all enjoying the love for cars together and cruising que ~ no ?!!
> *


That's what I'm talking about homie.. La Raza, looking for our own little piece of Aztlan..


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 22 2007, 09:24 PM~7058528
> *That's what I'm talking about homie.. La Raza, looking for our own little piece of Aztlan..
> *


*SIMONE ~QUE SI HOMIE*


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 17 2007, 12:04 AM~7008858
> *Now that's a trip homie. To bad about not carring the part for this, one of my kids barrowed it to charge a car battery and broke the amp meter display. So I play it by ear. I charge 2 batteries for about 12-14 hours. This means I start on Thurs and Finish Friday for my 6 batteries. So tell your company they made a hell of a good charger. This thing has been dropped, kicked and generally banged around and it's still going. Still puts out a good charge after all these years. When I was young I carried a 100 ft extension cord and had a hole cut in my trunk. That way where ever I ended up at, if I could find an outlet I could charge my batteires. I also carried a socket plug so if I could find light fixture I'd take the light out and screw in my socket plug and as long as it was within a 100 ft I was good to go..
> And that pump they made was the shit back in the day.. My friend was a tool and die maker and he had the blue print for it and he bored out the block. I could hit over 24 inches with that pump, when I gased hopped even higher..
> 
> Hey don't they also make a 72 volt charger?
> *


I HAVE ONE OF THOES PUMPS ON MY GLASSHOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jan 23 2007, 06:26 PM~7065660
> *I HAVE ONE OF THOES PUMPS ON MY GLASSHOUSE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STATION X




----------



## ferns213

IS THERE ANYTHING SPECIAL ABOUT THOSE DAYTON PUMPS??????


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jan 24 2007, 12:18 PM~7071848
> *IS THERE ANYTHING SPECIAL ABOUT THOSE DAYTON PUMPS??????
> *


Other then they were old skool tail gate pumps..


----------



## ferns213

HAHAHAH IN THAT CASE THERE NOT ALL THAT HAHAHA SHIT I THOUGHT I HAD SOME AIR CRAFT SHIT LOL :biggrin:


----------



## EAR Impala

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jan 22 2007, 09:27 PM~7058554
> *SIMONE ~QUE SI HOMIE
> *


TTT Support all bro`s


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## lowriderlife

c'mon fernie..your not serious right???? buey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jan 25 2007, 11:04 AM~7082213
> *HAHAHAH IN THAT CASE THERE NOT ALL THAT  HAHAHA SHIT I THOUGHT I HAD SOME AIR CRAFT SHIT LOL :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 25 2007, 10:13 PM~7088047
> *c'mon fernie..your not serious right????  buey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



HAHAHAHAHAH :biggrin: WERE YOU BEEN AT MAN


----------



## 66wita6

ttt


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by EAR Impala_@Jan 25 2007, 05:24 PM~7084809
> *TTT  Support all bro`s
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## first class custom

This topic is sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

POST MORE OLD SCHOOL PICS uffin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 31 2007, 05:17 PM~7142109
> *POST MORE OLD SCHOOL PICS uffin:
> *


AFTER SUPERSUNDAY...


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 31 2007, 06:17 PM~7142109
> *POST MORE OLD SCHOOL PICS uffin:
> *


I agree. :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## BigPoppa




----------



## BigPoppa




----------



## BigPoppa

I think these might have been posted before, but I finally got my own copy. French mag Nitro November 1982


----------



## SAUL

nice pictures big poppa :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

HERE ONE I FOUND IN A MAGAZINE AN OLD CAMARO FROM OXNARD


----------



## SAUL




----------



## 66wita6

ESTAN ATODA MADRE,AND I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE ROLLIN A SIX LIKE MINE...








LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE BEAT ME TO IT....








AND I REMBER ASKING BOUT THIS PANEL,IT CAME OUT IN THE HEART BREAKER MOVIE....








LOOKS LIKE HOMIE SCORED THIS ONE..








:thumbsup: BIG POPPA uffin:


----------



## SAUL

ttt


----------



## 66wita6

IS THAT THE MULTI COLORED 66 FROM EL PASO?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 3 2007, 10:57 AM~7164751
> *IS THAT THE MULTI COLORED 66 FROM EL PASO?
> *


I read thru it and didn't find anything about El Paso


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 2 2007, 03:44 AM~7152218
> *HERE ONE I FOUND IN A MAGAZINE AN OLD CAMARO FROM OXNARD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







nice nice, i love camaro`s all done up like this


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 2 2007, 03:45 AM~7152234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gotta love that camaro, who does these cars now? nice pics.


----------



## SAUL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

NOT OLD PICTURES BUT OLD RIMS


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 4 2007, 11:16 AM~7171427
> *NOT OLD PICTURES BUT OLD RIMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man I love cross laced spokes,,I always have, I wish more people would run them.


----------



## 66wita6

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 4 2007, 11:16 AM~7171427
> *NOT OLD PICTURES BUT OLD RIMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Those wheels would look crazy on a 77 Grand Prix or a 79 Cordoba
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: *


----------



## STATION X




----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Feb 6 2007, 07:18 PM~7189256
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that qtr top is badass


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Feb 4 2007, 11:56 AM~7171685
> *man I love cross laced spokes,,I always have, I wish more people would run them.
> *



No No, you dont want that. You dont everyone burnning out the look or them copied and made in china. Just save the look for the OG,s My set is about 20 years old. and still in good shape.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 3 2007, 10:57 AM~7164751
> *IS THAT THE MULTI COLORED 66 FROM EL PASO?
> *



Yes!

IMPERIALS El Paso


----------



## SAUL

ttt


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## 66wita6

BUMPIN IT UP :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## curlymoe

Here's a picture of my older brothers badass 56 from back in the days when he was from the Sons of Souls. ONE BADD ASS CLUB 







:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by curlymoe_@Feb 12 2007, 12:48 AM~7237297
> *Here's a picture of my older brothers badass 56 from back in the days when he was from the Sons of Souls.  ONE BADD ASS CLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



love those tail lighs!!!!


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by curlymoe_@Feb 12 2007, 01:48 AM~7237297
> *Here's a picture of my older brothers badass 56 from back in the days when he was from the Sons of Souls.  ONE BADD ASS CLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Check out the clothes line in the background, look at the way the vatos is dressed. Kaki pants and a white t-shirt, JC Penny's Stafford T-shirt most likely, you this pic is old skool.. What was your brother's name, was he from Whittier? I knew some guys from Sons of Soul, always like that name. You know it just sound so cool back then.. Nice plauqe too, old english style..


----------



## 66wita6

DAMMMM ,THAT LOOKS SWEET,YOU DON'T HAPPEN TO HAVE A SIDE PIC OF IT?


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 6 2007, 12:55 PM~7189595
> *that qtr top is badass
> *


hell yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 12 2007, 08:02 AM~7237928
> *love those tail lighs!!!!
> *


but is the gas filler still in there or relocated?love em too...


----------



## 66wita6

SEEMS MY JEFITO WAS INTO MUSCLE CARS TOO,GOT THIS PIC OF HIS ?MALIBU/CHEVELLE?,IT'S ME AND MY CARNALA ON THE HOOD(AT LEAST IN HIS TIME ,HE RODE WIT BLACK WALLS ON THM RALLYS :biggrin: )....








ALSO LOOKS LIKE THAT YEAR (56) WAS POPULAR TOO,LIKE THE CLASSICS WITH THIER 56'SMY JEFITO HAD HIS,ANDIT WAS A DRIVER,THIS PIC WAS AT MY ABUELITAS FARM UP NORTH(MADERA),I CAN RECALL THIS ONE AND HIS 57 NOMAD AS LONG DISTANCE DRIVERS(THE 57 WAS DRIVEN TO EL PASO/JUAREZ)....








AS I WAS LOOKING FOR THESE PICS,I FOUND SUM OF MY OWN,FROM BACK IN MY DAYS,HOPEFULLY MY SONS WILL SEE AND REALIZE ONE DAY HOW THEY GOT THIER KNOWLEDGE FROM THIER ABUELITO AND ME,HERES THE FIRST SON AT SALSA,WHEN SOUTHERN ROYALTY WAS A MINI TRUCK/EURO CLUB.....








(AND I DIDN'T DRESS THEM LIKE THAT!)
OLDER SONS WITH THE FIRST 65 THAT I HAD,WHICH BOTH OF THEM ARE IN HERE TO,OLDEST WENT BY 80 T-TOP/NOW CALLED BABOSO HYD,2ND IS LIL HELLRAZOR.....








uffin:


----------



## ROBERT71MC

> how cute lol... was up vic you want the 68 $3500.0


----------



## 66wita6

GOTTA GET RID OF THIS FIRST....


----------



## ROBERT71MC

give me that & $1500


----------



## 66wita6

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:NO


----------



## SAUL

nice pictures also nice monte carlo cuanto


----------



## 66wita6

:dunno: pm me a quote


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Guest

I love old school design and paint.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Dec 24 2006, 11:50 AM~6814829
> *
> *



I can only imagine how many vatos took some suspension parts to the face doing this. 

Anyone have stories to tell ?


----------



## SAUL

ttt


----------



## HD Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 12 2007, 05:33 PM~7242316
> *SEEMS MY JEFITO WAS INTO MUSCLE CARS TOO,GOT THIS PIC OF HIS ?MALIBU/CHEVELLE?,IT'S ME AND MY CARNALA ON THE HOOD(AT LEAST IN HIS TIME ,HE RODE WIT BLACK WALLS ON THM RALLYS :biggrin: )....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO LOOKS LIKE THAT YEAR (56) WAS POPULAR TOO,LIKE THE CLASSICS WITH THIER 56'SMY JEFITO HAD HIS,ANDIT WAS A DRIVER,THIS PIC WAS AT MY ABUELITAS FARM UP NORTH(MADERA),I CAN RECALL THIS ONE AND HIS 57 NOMAD AS LONG DISTANCE DRIVERS(THE 57 WAS DRIVEN TO EL PASO/JUAREZ)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AS I WAS LOOKING FOR THESE PICS,I FOUND SUM OF MY OWN,FROM BACK IN MY DAYS,HOPEFULLY MY SONS WILL SEE AND REALIZE ONE DAY HOW THEY GOT THIER KNOWLEDGE FROM THIER ABUELITO AND ME,HERES THE FIRST SON AT SALSA,WHEN SOUTHERN ROYALTY WAS A MINI TRUCK/EURO CLUB.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (AND I DIDN'T DRESS THEM LIKE THAT!)
> OLDER SONS WITH THE FIRST 65 THAT I HAD,WHICH BOTH OF THEM ARE IN HERE TO,OLDEST WENT BY 80 T-TOP/NOW CALLED BABOSO HYD,2ND IS LIL HELLRAZOR.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> *


----------



## oldskool 67

Here's a 56 from Latin Lowriders, San Diego.


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

Old school for me Aug 94' rollin with my ac trus and 5.20s about to head to riverchon park...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Feb 14 2007, 09:21 AM~7258259
> *Old school for me Aug 94' rollin with my ac trus and 5.20s about to head to riverchon park...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Was this picture taken in Plano ?


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

1st year in majestix 1995
















1st photoshoot-Tejano Connection-Photographer-Tony Valadez


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 14 2007, 09:22 AM~7258265
> *Was this picture taken in Plano ?
> *


Na bro, Ft. Worth...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Feb 14 2007, 09:27 AM~7258293
> *Na bro, Ft. Worth...
> *


You kicked it a few times at the car wash on 14th and Rigsbee que no? Over where Ruben lives.


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 14 2007, 09:32 AM~7258311
> *You kicked it a few times at the car wash on 14th and Rigsbee que no? Over where Ruben lives.
> *


Yea I was always washing my shit over there before we would head out, you live by there or what? Them were the days homie..


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Feb 14 2007, 09:33 AM~7258321
> *Yea I was always washing my shit over there before we would head out, you live by there or what? Them were the days homie..
> *



I was 14 back then and would ALWAYS watch you guys wash them firme rides bro. I knew from that day forward I would own a 64 one day. haha....I would walk over to the car wash and just sit down at that little convenience store.

*I agree, those definately were the good old days. *

I lived on Rice and sherrye.


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 14 2007, 09:43 AM~7258382
> *I was 14 back then and would ALWAYS watch you guys wash them firme rides bro. I knew from that day forward I would own a 64 one day. haha....I would walk over to the car wash and just sit down at that little convenience store.
> 
> I agree, those definately were the good old days.
> 
> I lived on Rice and sherrye.
> *


Yea I would go to the Eastside and get a slice from the chinos and then head over there to have our meetings and watch our rides, sundays were the shit back then..


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Feb 14 2007, 09:56 AM~7258485
> *Yea I would go to the Eastside and get a slice from the chinos and then head over there to have our meetings and watch our rides, sundays were the shit back then..
> *


aaaah man dont get me started on the Eastside Pizza. I've never had a slice that good in my life.


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 14 2007, 09:59 AM~7258512
> *aaaah man dont get me started on the Eastside Pizza. I've never had a slice that good in my life.
> *


No doubt homie..


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 1 2007, 08:17 PM~7151893
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is the sickest bomb i ever seen

those paint jobs and interiors are crazy


----------



## 66wita6

YEA THEY ARE.....


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa

Back of an old LRM


----------



## SAUL

looks like the bomb from boulevard nights the one were they are doing the tuck and roll interior


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 16 2007, 06:50 PM~7281921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of an old LRM
> *


 :biggrin: WONDER WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THOSE RYDES,I KNOW ROCHA STILL HAS HIS 65 FROM THE MOVIE HEART BREAKER(IT CAME OUT IN THE CHASE SCENE),WONDER IF THE MONTE FROM BLVD NIGHTS STILL EXISTS,EVEN THOU IT WAS PLAIN AND SIMPLE IN TODAYS "STANDARDS",I THINK IT WAS BADASS :biggrin:


----------



## Six5CaddyLac

My brothers 78 Monte he built back in 92'.


----------



## 66wita6

THAT KINDA LOOKS LIKE WHAT ALTER IMAGE WAS GOING THROU WITH THE CADDY REAR,JUST NOT THAT MUCH OF AN ANGLE THOU


----------



## 66wita6

QUESTION FOR LAUGHING BOY OR NEWLIFE ELA,IS THIS THE SAME CAR?PAST.....








PRESENT.....

























:dunno:


----------



## FiveNine619

:0


> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 14 2007, 01:07 AM~7257066
> *Here's a 56 from Latin Lowriders, San Diego.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

HERES AN OLD FLIC OF MY POPS IN HIS CUTLASS WITH LIFTS AND CRAGARS FROM WAY BACK WHEN.......... :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Feb 18 2007, 09:48 PM~7294768
> *HERES AN OLD FLIC OF MY POPS IN HIS CUTLASS WITH LIFTS AND CRAGARS FROM WAY BACK WHEN.......... :biggrin:
> 
> *


thats a clene pic


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 18 2007, 11:41 PM~7295571
> *thats a clene pic
> *


THANX ALOT HOMIE I WAS LOOKING THROUGH SOME OLD ALBUMS AND FOUND THAT 1 I HAVE A FEW MOREI'LL POST LATER.


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## 66wita6

BUMPIN IT UP


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 18 2007, 11:19 AM~7290504
> *QUESTION FOR LAUGHING BOY OR NEWLIFE ELA,IS THIS THE SAME CAR?PAST.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRESENT.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *



Man, The looks alot like Jr's.

Jr's 76 was complete just last year.

Nice pic's!


----------



## DRantiquecarparts

> _Originally posted by curlymoe_@Feb 12 2007, 12:48 AM~7237297
> *Here's a picture of my older brothers badass 56 from back in the days when he was from the Sons of Souls.  ONE BADD ASS CLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


PHOTOBUCKET.COM


----------



## 66wita6

TTT


----------



## curlymoe

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 12 2007, 07:50 AM~7238375
> *Check out the clothes line in the background, look at the way the vatos is dressed. Kaki pants and a white t-shirt, JC Penny's Stafford T-shirt most likely, you this pic is old skool.. What was your brother's name, was he from Whittier? I knew some guys from Sons of Soul, always like that name. You know it just sound so cool back then.. Nice plauqe too, old english style..
> *


Nope, not from Whittier. We all grew up in the heart of ELA cruising the blvd back in the day.


----------



## curlymoe

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 12 2007, 03:46 PM~7241954
> *DAMMMM ,THAT LOOKS SWEET,YOU DON'T HAPPEN TO HAVE A SIDE PIC OF IT?
> *


I do, but from when it was red and white.


----------



## curlymoe

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 12 2007, 03:55 PM~7242018
> *but  is the gas filler still in there or relocated?love em too...
> *


 Still there


----------



## 66wita6

WHY DON'T YOU POST SUM OF THOSE PICS HOMIE......


----------



## liljuve13

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 17 2007, 08:48 AM~7285241
> *:biggrin: WONDER WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THOSE RYDES,I KNOW ROCHA STILL HAS HIS 65 FROM THE MOVIE HEART BREAKER(IT CAME OUT IN THE CHASE SCENE),WONDER IF THE MONTE FROM BLVD NIGHTS STILL EXISTS,EVEN THOU IT WAS PLAIN AND SIMPLE IN TODAYS "STANDARDS",I THINK IT WAS BADASS :biggrin:
> *


This bomb was in Boulevard Nights


----------



## mxcn_roc

Word on the street is that De La Paz knows the whereabouts of the '59 that he drove in the Boulevard Nights. :0


----------



## DownLow64

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 12 2007, 05:33 PM~7242316
> *AS I WAS LOOKING FOR THESE PICS,I FOUND SUM OF MY OWN,FROM BACK IN MY DAYS,HOPEFULLY MY SONS WILL SEE AND REALIZE ONE DAY HOW THEY GOT THIER KNOWLEDGE FROM THIER ABUELITO AND ME,HERES THE FIRST SON AT SALSA,WHEN SOUTHERN ROYALTY WAS A MINI TRUCK/EURO CLUB.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey My other cousin was from Southern Royalty with a Hard body Nissan with lifted bed and he chopped the top off. I remember they would all come down to his house and there would be 15-20 mintrucks and blazers that would just take over the street. :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 1 2007, 08:17 PM~7151893
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i use  to  own  that blue  monte  after he had sold  it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Feb 23 2007, 02:22 PM~7337408
> *Hey My other cousin was from Southern Royalty with a Hard body Nissan with lifted bed and he chopped the top off. I remember they would all come down to his house and there would be 15-20 mintrucks and blazers that would just take over the street.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: YEA,THAT PIC DID NO JUSTICE,AT THAT EVENT,WE HAD OUR SECTION ON LOC-DOWN(20 TRUCKS,SUM LINED UP AGAINST THE WALL-3 S-10 BLAZERS-5 EUROS-AND A WHITE 4X4 TOYOTA AS THE MASCOT :biggrin: )THIS IS THE ONLY OTHER PIC THAT I HAVE


----------



## curlymoe

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 22 2007, 05:52 AM~7324444
> *WHY DON'T YOU POST SUM OF THOSE PICS HOMIE......
> *


Will do.


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## 66wita6

TTT


----------



## SAUL

NOT A PICTURE FROM BACK IN THE DAY BUT ROLLIN LIKE BACK IN THE DAYS MY MALIBU CLASSIC


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 26 2007, 08:30 PM~7359704
> *NOT A PICTURE FROM BACK IN THE DAY BUT ROLLIN LIKE BACK IN THE DAYS MY MALIBU CLASSIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:biggrin: JUST LIKE YOU,MY SON WILL BE SOON GRADUATING FROM THE BIKE CLUB INTO THE CAR CLUB AND LIKE I,MAKING MY 6 TO RESEMBLE THAT OF THE PAST,HE'LL SOON BE REPRESENTING WITH HIS OLD SCHOOL RYDE....(GETTING GOOD GRADES AND A LICENSE)HERE IT IS AT HIS FIRST SHOW...


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

IMPERIALS LOS ANGELES EARLY 1970'S...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

IMPERIALS LOS ANGELES EARLY 1970'S...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 23 2007, 03:20 PM~7337759
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

PICS LOOK TIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## 66wita6

MO PICS :around:


----------



## curlymoe

> _Originally posted by curlymoe_@Feb 23 2007, 06:59 PM~7339229
> *Will do.
> *


Here they are homeboy. AN old school Sons car


----------



## curlymoe

> _Originally posted by curlymoe_@Feb 27 2007, 09:05 PM~7369394
> *Here they are homeboy. AN old school Sons car
> *


----------



## uniques66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 26 2007, 09:30 PM~7359704
> *NOT A PICTURE FROM BACK IN THE DAY BUT ROLLIN LIKE BACK IN THE DAYS MY MALIBU CLASSIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*DAMM BRO, THATS FUCK'IN BAD ASS. Talk about Old School
:worship: :worship: That takes be back to the late 70's early 80's  *


----------



## curlymoe

:biggrin:


----------



## curlymoe

:biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz

> _Originally posted by curlymoe_@Feb 12 2007, 12:48 AM~7237297
> *Here's a picture of my older brothers badass 56 from back in the days when he was from the Sons of Souls.  ONE BADD ASS CLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


*Sons of Souls was a true Badd A$$ Car Club and you can not get anymore OG then Sons of Souls.*


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by curlymoe_@Feb 27 2007, 09:10 PM~7369433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SE MIRA ATODA MADRE :biggrin:


----------



## leo161

nice pics homies


----------



## DownLow64

> _Originally posted by curlymoe_@Feb 27 2007, 10:10 PM~7369433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That looks like a bad ass 56 :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X




----------



## topless_66

> NOT A PICTURE FROM BACK IN THE DAY* BUT ROLLIN LIKE BACK IN THE DAYS MY MALIBU CLASSIC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is old school. Love the wheel's. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67

Not from back in the days but I'm rollin Old Skool style. Back in the early 80's we couldn't always afford spokes, so when we found clean Impalas we would lay em on 5:20's and original hub caps. I built this car to look just the way I would've wanted it back then. Puro Escuela Vieja!


----------



## oldskool 67

Here's a few ranflas on og hub caps from San Diego back around 79/80.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Mar 2 2007, 02:59 AM~7388923
> *Not from back in the days but I'm rollin Old Skool style. Back in the early 80's we couldn't always afford spokes, so when we found clean Impalas we would lay em on 5:20's and original hub caps. I built this car to look just the way I would've wanted it back then. Puro Escuela Vieja!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAAMN thats clean!!

Nice holmes...


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## 3SESILENT

Nottin but the whitewall classicks freaky raps chrome wires and shiny hubs caps


----------



## 66wita6

BACK WHEN I GOT MY 6...


----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## ferns213

THIS TOPIC IS THE SHIT


----------



## Hustler on the go

Nice pics. TTT!!


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 2 2007, 10:27 PM~7394717
> *BACK WHEN I GOT MY 6...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That 6 looks firme!


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Mar 2 2007, 07:10 AM~7389442
> *DAAMN thats clean!!
> 
> Nice holmes...
> *



Thanks Dirty


----------



## drasticbean

*well i was walking in the city today and notice something in the Macy's display window...*


----------



## 66wita6

SORTA LOOKS LIKE AMIGOS CONVT MONTE?


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 6 2007, 12:25 AM~7415816
> *SORTA LOOKS LIKE AMIGOS  CONVT MONTE?
> *


yep i think it is...


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 26 2007, 11:03 PM~7360175
> *:biggrin: JUST LIKE YOU,MY SON WILL BE SOON GRADUATING FROM THE BIKE CLUB INTO THE CAR CLUB AND LIKE I,MAKING MY 6 TO RESEMBLE THAT OF THE PAST,HE'LL SOON BE REPRESENTING WITH HIS OLD SCHOOL RYDE....(GETTING GOOD GRADES AND A LICENSE)HERE IT IS AT HIS FIRST SHOW...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 66wita6




----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## 66wita6

TTT


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

ttt


----------



## HD Lowrider

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg




----------



## low1

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 6 2007, 06:25 PM~7415816
> *SORTA LOOKS LIKE AMIGOS  CONVT MONTE?
> *


got any pics??


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Mar 8 2007, 12:38 AM~7434070
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:  *NICE OLD SCHOOL PIC RIGHT THERE!!*


----------



## Hustler on the go

Keep posting them pics. Loving them. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## ICEE*63

1977 Sacra my dads


----------



## ICEE*63

MY uncles 1985 SAC


----------



## 66wita6

TTT


----------



## Droop$

ttt! :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63

ttt


----------



## 66wita6

ttt


----------



## ICEE*63

ttt


----------



## HD Lowrider

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

ANY MO PICS


----------



## Loco SS

Q-Vo ? 66WITA6
Much RESPECT to you and especially to your Dad for sharing the pics. I am attaching some of probably the 1st Tejas Budweiser Lowrider of the Month back from July 1981 that my carnal Beto still owns. He also built and owns the '52 Chevy "El Wino" that has been around forever and his lastest Pride & Joy a '49 Chevy ragtop. He is finally retiring this year and I know he deserves it. Again I Thank your Jefito along with my carnal on showing us the way Lowriding should be done. 
Muchas Gracias,
Bobby Munoz VP Somos Uno Old School Lowrider Car Club
Waukegan,Ill,Milwaukee,Wi & Memphis,Tn


----------



## 66wita6

THANX,SE MIRA A TODA MADRE,NOTICED SUM THIN MY JEFITO USED TO DO ALSO,BEER CAN SLEEVE AROUND THE COIL,LOL,"WHY DO YOU GOT THE BEER CAN THIER?"....RESPONCE WAS ..."QUE NO MIRAS QUE TIENE SEID EL CARO"(DON'T YOU SEE THE CAR IS THIRSTY)GOT ANY RECENT PICS OF IT?


----------



## Loco SS

No Bro I don't. Los retratos del '49 me los trajo Beto cuando vino para Milwas. He comes up once a year for Fiesta Mexicana in November. I have a ton of old Lowrider magazines from the early 80's. I have some Scrape Magazines and Orlies some older Street Customs and my favorite Street Low just because Sonny Madrid occasionally mentions my brother, Beto. Adios Mi Amigo Nuevo en la misma onda. O' sabes que? I own a 66 Impala tambien...


----------



## 66wita6

ORALE,YEA ,MI JEFITO DID PASS ON ALOT OF KNOWLEDGE,AND ALSO I WILL PASS IT ON TO MY SHORTYS TOO,YOU CAN KINDA SAY QUE MI FAMILIA RITE NOW ,IS ALL BOUT THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE ,FROM MY SHORTYS IN THE SANTANA B.C ,TO MY NEWEST MEMBERS,WHICH ARE MY WIFE AND SON(HE STILL HOLDS IT FOR THE BIKE CLUB/DON'T GOT A DRIVERS LIC. YET),HERS IS A 66 CAPRICE AND HIS IS A 80 T-TOP(FRONT CLIP AND TAILLIGHTS FROM A 78)AND SO THE HERITAGE GOES ON..........








uffin:


----------



## 66wita6

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go

Keep them pics coming. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco SS

Bump


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## Loco SS

Come on,mas por favor. I am lookin' thru an old shoe box for some more. Does anyone mind pics of pics in Lowider Magazine early , early 80's ???
TTT


----------



## crenshaw magraw

t t t 

for the old style


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Mar 22 2007, 05:24 PM~7532392
> *Come on,mas por favor. I am lookin' thru an old shoe box for some more. Does anyone mind pics of pics in Lowider Magazine early , early 80's ???
> TTT
> *


 :uh: EARLY 80'S ,YEA,NOTHING NEWER,CAUSE WE WANNA BRING BACK THE PAST TO THE FUTURE


----------



## 66wita6

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## A G-Fella




----------



## ICEE*63

My Dads old club in the 70"s


----------



## ICEE*63




----------



## ICEE*63




----------



## ICEE*63




----------



## 66wita6

HELL YEA,IN THOSE DAYS,CHROMING THE FRONT/ENDS WAS THE LATEST,NOW A DAYS PEEPLES WILL BE BE LIKE "WTF"?LAKESIDE PIPES WAS THE SHIT TOO :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63

Thanks Homie my Dad shaved the door handles did the grill and painted it hisself plus put on some murals wish he was still here


----------



## crenshaw magraw

nice ride,luv the custon grill,

71-73's ,my favorite


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BumpCity

Cool Pic.s ICEE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63

> _Originally posted by BumpCity_@Mar 26 2007, 08:18 PM~7558292
> *Cool Pic.s ICEE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

TTT


----------



## 66wita6

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

MAS RETRATOS :thumbsup:


----------



## DownLow64

An old Classics ride


----------



## DownLow64




----------



## DownLow64




----------



## DownLow64




----------



## DownLow64




----------



## DownLow64

Rocha’s 65 from Classics Santa Ana


----------



## DownLow64

This is Rocha's ride as it was done a little later and remains till this day (except for the rims and tires). This is also the way it was done up when it came out in HeartBreaker.


----------



## DownLow64

Some old Classics rides


----------



## DownLow64




----------



## DownLow64




----------



## DownLow64




----------



## DownLow64




----------



## DownLow64




----------



## DownLow64




----------



## DownLow64




----------



## DownLow64




----------



## DownLow64




----------



## DownLow64




----------



## DownLow64




----------



## DownLow64




----------



## DownLow64




----------



## DownLow64




----------



## DownLow64




----------



## DownLow64




----------



## DownLow64




----------



## DownLow64




----------



## DownLow64




----------



## DownLow64




----------



## DownLow64




----------



## DownLow64




----------



## DownLow64




----------



## DownLow64




----------



## DownLow64




----------



## DownLow64




----------



## DownLow64




----------



## DownLow64




----------



## DownLow64

Some more of Classics Santa Ana. The way it used to be


----------



## SAUL




----------



## 66wita6

DID YOU HAPPEN TO GET THESE PICS OFF OF DIEGO?ESTAN ATODA MADRE!!AVER LOS DEMAS :nicoderm:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

THE ONE OF THE 68 CAPRICE,BAD COMPANY, IS THAT RALPH CORREA?


----------



## DownLow64

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 3 2007, 07:53 PM~7613346
> *THE ONE OF THE 68 CAPRICE,BAD COMPANY, IS THAT RALPH CORREA?
> *


Which one? The one that came out in LRM?

Oh and I actualy found all those online  
I have to try and get some more from Ralph or Rocha


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Apr 2 2007, 09:59 PM~7607250
> *
> *


I'M TALKING BOUT THIS ONE,HE SUPPOSEDLY SOLD IT TO HIS NEPHEW,ACOUPLE OF MONTHS AGO,HAD A DIFFERENT PAINT JOB THOU :uh:


----------



## Temptation O*C

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 4 2007, 03:36 PM~7619124
> *I'M TALKING BOUT THIS ONE,HE SUPPOSEDLY SOLD IT TO HIS NEPHEW,ACOUPLE OF MONTHS AGO,HAD A DIFFERENT PAINT JOB THOU :uh:
> *


thats not it Ralphs 68 his still looks the same ,just new owner :biggrin:


----------



## DownLow64

Yeah that one one the other page isnt Ralph's. He bought his around the late 90's and it wasnt fixed up when he got it.

But Ralph did have a few cars back in the day


----------



## winojameSj

NITE OWL N BETLE DE SAN JO 1988


----------



## winojameSj

SOME OLD SCHOOL SAN JO 1980 1985


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

ttt


----------



## 66wita6

BUMPIN IT UP


----------



## Homie Styln

My Chevelle Hopp'n mad East Side San Jose - 1975


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## SAUL

SOME OLD SKOOL TRU CLASSICS FOR THIS BADD ASS TOPIC


----------



## crenshaw magraw

:thumbsup: 

i wonder were those came from ?
:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87

ttt^^^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

There is a lot of old school pictures in Post Your Rides under Low Creations C.C. :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

Here's a new pic of a couple of old guys..


----------



## Homie Styln

These are cars from NEW WAVE that later ended up in KLIQUE ELA back in very early 70's..


----------



## og flip from frisco




----------



## fairydust87

man how far back are ya'll going w/ this pics? :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Apr 25 2007, 07:48 PM~7774492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## fairydust87

man i went by my unlce's and i found a 1980 lowrider mag....i'm pretty sure some of ya'll have it the cheech and chong on the front cover...if i can i will post it up


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa+Feb 16 2007, 08:50 PM~7281921-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of an old LRM
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Finally I see the whole car.I have wanted to see a good pic of this car ever since I watched Blvd Nights.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-66wita6_@Feb 17 2007, 10:48 AM~7285241
> *:biggrin: WONDER WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THOSE RYDES,I KNOW ROCHA STILL HAS HIS 65 FROM THE MOVIE HEART BREAKER(IT CAME OUT IN THE CHASE SCENE),WONDER IF THE MONTE FROM BLVD NIGHTS STILL EXISTS,EVEN THOU IT WAS PLAIN AND SIMPLE IN TODAYS "STANDARDS",I THINK IT WAS BADASS :biggrin:
> *


I do not think so.If you watch the movie called "The Jerk" with Steve Martin it is in it.A car full of guys roll up and rob the gas station that he is working at and if I rember it gets beat up pretty bad.Plus I think it was just another movie car that got tossed aside and left for dead


----------



## Big Rich

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim

*Firme pics...*


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## crenshaw magraw




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 26 2007, 09:59 AM~7778513
> *man how far back are ya'll going w/ this pics? :biggrin:
> *


ITS NOT HOW FAR BACKARE WE GOING ,BUT HOW WE CAN BRING THE PAST TO THE FUTURE,SHOW HOW IT WAS DONE,LIKE I STATED BEFORE,THESE CARS IN TODAYS STANDARDS ARE STREET CLEAN,BUT AS YOU SEE IN THE PICS ,THEY ARE DRIVEN TO QUINCENERAS OR PICNICS OR CRUZ'S,SOME OF THEM WERE DAILYS,OTHERS WERE PAST DOWN,EITHER FROM JEFITOS OR CARNALES.....BUT AS I SAID BEFORE ALSO INTHE BEGINNING WHEN I STARTED THIS TOPIC WAS TO SHOW HOW MY JEFITO DID HIS "THANG"........ :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 29 2007, 05:13 PM~7798326
> *ITS NOT HOW FAR BACKARE WE GOING ,BUT HOW WE CAN BRING THE PAST TO THE FUTURE,SHOW HOW IT WAS DONE,LIKE I STATED BEFORE,THESE CARS IN TODAYS STANDARDS ARE STREET CLEAN,BUT AS YOU SEE IN THE PICS ,THEY ARE DRIVEN TO QUINCENERAS OR PICNICS OR CRUZ'S,SOME OF THEM WERE DAILYS,OTHERS WERE PAST DOWN,EITHER FROM JEFITOS OR CARNALES.....BUT AS I SAID BEFORE ALSO INTHE BEGINNING WHEN I STARTED THIS TOPIC WAS TO SHOW HOW MY JEFITO DID HIS "THANG"........ :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

ttt


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 29 2007, 06:13 PM~7798326
> *ITS NOT HOW FAR BACKARE WE GOING ,BUT HOW WE CAN BRING THE PAST TO THE FUTURE,SHOW HOW IT WAS DONE,LIKE I STATED BEFORE,THESE CARS IN TODAYS STANDARDS ARE STREET CLEAN,BUT AS YOU SEE IN THE PICS ,THEY ARE DRIVEN TO QUINCENERAS OR PICNICS OR CRUZ'S,SOME OF THEM WERE DAILYS,OTHERS WERE PAST DOWN,EITHER FROM JEFITOS OR CARNALES.....BUT AS I SAID BEFORE ALSO INTHE BEGINNING WHEN I STARTED THIS TOPIC WAS TO SHOW HOW MY JEFITO DID HIS "THANG"........ :biggrin:
> *



i agree i mean i'm young but i love all that old school stuff it's what i grew up w/ :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## fairydust87

ttt :cheesy: i like this topic....


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## og flip from frisco




----------



## og flip from frisco




----------



## Joost....

damn thats tight


----------



## Sixty34me

Hey does anyone have any old school setup pics of the hydros?


----------



## og flip from frisco

Low Creations Frisco


----------



## og flip from frisco

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@May 2 2007, 04:43 PM~7821775
> *Hey does anyone have any old school setup pics of the hydros?
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87

man really nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## og flip from frisco




----------



## og flip from frisco




----------



## og flip from frisco




----------



## og flip from frisco




----------



## og flip from frisco

Dillon (RIP)


----------



## 66wita6

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@May 2 2007, 08:19 PM~7823457
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Look at that plaque shine, :biggrin:.


----------



## 66wita6

TTT


----------



## og flip from frisco




----------



## 66wita6

FIRME HYNAS FROM THE PAST....


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## og flip from frisco

Rabbit ears!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@May 4 2007, 09:47 PM~7837473
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rabbit ears!!!
> *



my unlce has that on his 62' :biggrin:


----------



## cuttsupreme

i looked at this topic from the top to the bottom,loved every minute of it, TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Apr 3 2007, 12:43 AM~7606649
> *An old Classics ride
> 
> 
> *


man how times have changed its pretty interesting to read the article


----------



## Silentdawg

yeah where's the rest of that article..
"Just dont forget to give yourself a little ground clearance when you take off"


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 5 2007, 09:30 AM~7838976
> *my unlce has that on his 62' :biggrin:
> *



i love rabbit ears, i got myself a pair on my caddilac. i just need a og t.v to hook it up to!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr, 12:24 PM~7785724
> *man i went by my unlce's and i found a 1980 lowrider mag....i'm pretty sure some of ya'll have it the cheech and chong on the front cover...if i can i will post it up
> *



so? how about it? :uh: i never seen that one


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 6 2007, 05:54 AM~7843101
> *yeah where's the rest of that article..
> "Just dont forget to give yourself a little ground clearance when you take off"
> *


yeh an its unsafe to drive without front shocks its amazing how far we have came with hydros


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 6 2007, 02:54 AM~7843101
> *yeah where's the rest of that article..
> "Just dont forget to give yourself a little ground clearance when you take off"
> *


   from the days of not locking up to the ride height of a donk days


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 6 2007, 02:54 AM~7843101
> *yeah where's the rest of that article..
> "Just dont forget to give yourself a little ground clearance when you take off"
> *


I got that mag, i'll scan it when I get the chance. All their pics are of greasy parts, some aircraft stuff.


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## SAUL

HERE ARE SOME OLD POSTERS FROM BACK THEN ANYBODY REMEMBERS THESE


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

heres the article


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 8 2007, 08:16 PM~7863586
> *heres the article
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: I GOT THAT MAG........ :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 8 2007, 09:24 PM~7863637
> *:uh: I GOT THAT MAG........ :biggrin:
> *




 whats up MR.LAC hows the LOWRIDING CAPITOL OF THE WORLD :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 8 2007, 08:27 PM~7863666
> * whats up MR.LAC hows the LOWRIDING CAPITOL OF THE WORLD :biggrin:
> *


*LOVELY*  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members:* SAUL, SUPREME69* 
:wave: WHAT'S UP HOMIES!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC+May 8 2007, 09:30 PM~7863701-->
> 
> 
> 
> *LOVELY*  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.LAC_@May 8 2007, 09:32 PM~7863715
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SAUL, SUPREME69
> :wave: WHAT'S UP HOMIES!
> *



whats up saul, i see your undercover MR.LAC :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 8 2007, 08:34 PM~7863731
> *whats up saul, i see your undercover MR.LAC :biggrin:
> *


SHHHHHHHHH! :loco: :nicoderm:


----------



## TopDogg

The year was 1977, and my car was a 1966 Rivi. I was lifted, riding on Tru-spokes and a member of Shades of Class.


----------



## curlymoe

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 8 2007, 09:12 PM~7863951
> *The year was 1977, and my car was a 1966 Rivi.  I was lifted, riding on Tru-spokes and a member of Shades of Class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 8 2007, 09:34 PM~7863731
> *whats up saul, i see your undercover MR.LAC :biggrin:
> *


whats up homies


----------



## wolverine

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@May 4 2007, 06:21 PM~7837153
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## fairydust87

i love all the pics


----------



## crenshaw magraw




----------



## 66wita6

TTT


----------



## BombaAussieStyle

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 8 2007, 09:01 PM~7863443
> *HERE ARE SOME OLD POSTERS FROM BACK THEN ANYBODY REMEMBERS THESE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ray from El Pachuco Zoot Suits has these hanging on the wall of his shop, I love the one with all the club jackets


----------



## og flip from frisco

OG Frisco car club.(retired)1978


----------



## crenshaw magraw

TEEN ANGEL should could draw soem firme pictures.

i love goin through all them old lowrider magazines and seein all those firme drawings.


----------



## Hustler on the go

uffin:


----------



## uniques66

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@May 4 2007, 07:21 PM~7837153
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
*IN-FUCKIN-CREDIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!! That is so old school beautiful. Chicks now a days cant even compeat with this. Killer picture :thumbsup: You just took me back to the GOOD OLD DAYS of Story & King road were I would kick back and watch the hinas leaving Disco East! Sometimes I got lucky, most of the time I did'nt :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Remember to NEVER talk about the ugly ones. :biggrin: *


----------



## TopDogg




----------



## TopDogg

?t=1178774544


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 9 2007, 10:15 PM~7872269
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what issue is that TOPDOGG? i got alot of issues with fresno but i dont recall that picture


----------



## TopDogg

Does this pic bring back any memories Uniques66?


----------



## TopDogg

> what issue is that TOPDOGG? i got alot of issues with fresno but i dont recall that picture
> 
> It was a 1984 issue. I have every issue since 1977. Ask Mr Impala, he's seen my library.


----------



## TopDogg

Someone had mentioned that Uniques had already been a northern cali club, so I wasn't busy and decided to look for the issue with the Uniques of San Jose
 



> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 9 2007, 10:28 PM~7872365
> *Does this pic bring back any memories Uniques66?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SUPREME69

> what issue is that TOPDOGG? i got alot of issues with fresno but i dont recall that picture
> 
> It was a 1984 issue. I have every issue since 1977. Ask Mr Impala, he's seen my library.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna have to check my issues i got all of 84. im working on getting 78-84 all complete for $200. thats not bad thats actually pretty cheap.
Click to expand...


----------



## TopDogg

:biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg




----------



## TopDogg




----------



## LaPiedad

From the first time I saw LIFESTYLE CC in 1982 till now, the level of admiration is still the same. Thanks for sharing TopDogg. :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 9 2007, 10:50 PM~7872519
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0


----------



## 41bowtie

[/quote]


Isnt the guys shirt thats shaking Lifestyles hand supose to say "IMPERIALS"?


----------



## REin4ST

Here are some old school pics......not 70's or 80's...these are only about 10-15 yrs old. Back when I used to lift out of my folks pad....

"28th and Shortridge".....Old school John's Customs :biggrin: 









-








-








-


----------



## REin4ST

-








-








-
Buddy's class project.....








-








-


----------



## REin4ST

-








-








-








-








-








-








-


----------



## curlymoe

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 9 2007, 10:12 PM~7872660
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass pictures Al. Keep them coming Bro.


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by orange juiced_@Sep 22 2005, 12:37 AM~3862622
> *[attachmentid=285095]this 54 is the baddest mo fo around.took this pic 4 yrs ago.  painted about 25 yrs ago,still clean as f...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 9 2007, 10:28 PM~7872365
> *Does this pic bring back any memories Uniques66?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Hell Yea!! That was at Hillview Park East Side San Jose California. Dino and Alex started the club when they were at Overfelt High school back in the 70's. I took over the club about 13 years ago from the founder himself. Uniques has been, and will always be a San Jose California Car Club. Our plaque is the same for over 35 years and counting!

"Its so nice to know that I belong to the ORIGINAL Uniques Car Club with history and print adds to prove our time on the streets." We may not have chapters all over, but we are still, and forever will be the original UNIQUES CAR CLUB. :biggrin: *


----------



## Hustler on the go

Nice pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg

sun godess ,1977


----------



## PICAZZO

Damn that's bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

* DOES ANYONE HAVE PICTURES OF SAN FRANCISCO LOWRIDERS? SPECIFICALLY THE MISSION, LORDS OF FRISCO C.C.?? *

:dunno:


----------



## TopDogg




----------



## TopDogg

Hey CurlyMoe, any ideal who owned this Sedan Delivery?
:biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg

I have not seen these magazines in years, I might have to sell my collection.


----------



## TopDogg




----------



## TopDogg

:0


----------



## dwn466

aint uniques from orange county? ive seen some tight rides sporting uniques oc plaques. their pres is a cool dude, just my input. :angry:


----------



## curlymoe

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 10 2007, 04:28 PM~7878125
> *Hey CurlyMoe, any ideal who owned this Sedan Delivery?
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I wish I still had it


----------



## 27556

Firme flickas uffin:


----------



## fairydust87

ttt nice pics :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## EAR Impala

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@May 9 2007, 11:07 PM~7872215
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> IN-FUCKIN-CREDIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!  That is so old school beautiful. Chicks now a days cant even compeat with this. Killer picture :thumbsup: You just took me back to the GOOD OLD DAYS of Story & King road were I would kick back and watch the hinas leaving Disco East! Sometimes I got lucky, most of the time I did'nt :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Remember to NEVER talk about the ugly ones.  :biggrin:
> *


TTT WOW!!!!!!


----------



## EAR Impala

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@May 4 2007, 08:21 PM~7837153
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Again WOW!


----------



## ROBERT71MC

the one on the right is nice


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@May 9 2007, 11:07 PM~7872215
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> IN-FUCKIN-CREDIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!  That is so old school beautiful. Chicks now a days cant even compeat with this. Killer picture :thumbsup: You just took me back to the GOOD OLD DAYS of Story & King road were I would kick back and watch the hinas leaving Disco East! Sometimes I got lucky, most of the time I did'nt :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Remember to NEVER talk about the ugly ones.  :biggrin:
> *


I spent many a nite cruising Disco East parking lot, Tropacana and across the street at the Jack in the Box - in my white w/blk vinyl top 69 Chevelle - Hop'n Mad.. Story and King East Side San Jo.. But for the real OG's, prior to King and Story it was the Star Light Ball Room, it became Studio 5?..


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

You can see my Big Head reflecting on my mirror in the trunk.. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 10 2007, 06:19 PM~7878404
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SAUL

WHATS UP AL IM WORKING ON GETTING THE POSTER FOR YOU ILL GET BACK TO YOU THIS WEEKEND


----------



## SAUL

TOP DOGG PM SENT


----------



## EAR Impala

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@May 11 2007, 09:38 AM~7882471
> *You can see my Big Head reflecting on my mirror in the trunk.. :biggrin:
> *


Great History you have provided!!


----------



## TopDogg

Editor Sonny Madrid


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 11 2007, 08:54 AM~7882603
> *TOP DOGG PM SENT
> *



x2


----------



## TopDogg

Anyone remember this now famous car.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 11 2007, 10:34 AM~7883248
> *Anyone remember this now famous car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i got that issue


----------



## TopDogg

PM's answered
How about a Hollywood top 72.


----------



## SUPREME69

i started scanning pic from the old mags then my scanner took a dump. i bought a new one so ill start scanning again along with TOPDOGG


----------



## SAUL

X2


----------



## SUPREME69

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SUPREME69, TopDogg, SAUL


whats up saul any new rims??


----------



## TopDogg

You young guys have probably never seen this mag. I've been offered quite a bit for this one, but but decided not to sell. This mag is 27 years old.


----------



## Silentdawg

cool :0


----------



## TopDogg

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

SOME PICTURES OF MY COLLECTION :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 11 2007, 10:43 AM~7883301
> *You young guys have probably never seen this mag.  I've been offered quite a bit for this one, but but decided not to sell.  This mag is 27 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i seen one on ebay and i lost it by .75 that sucks it wasnt that issue though


----------



## TopDogg

Nice collection, Saul.


----------



## SAUL

AND I HAVE MORE TO COME IM MISSING 9 MAGAZINES TO COMPLETE MY COLLECTION FROM 1977 THRU 1985 FROM 1988 I HAVE THE VERY FIRST ONE JUNE 1988 TO NOW  AND A BUNCH OF DOUBLES THAT IM GOING TO SELL IM GOING TO GO THRU THEM THIS WEEKEND AND POST PICTURES OF THEM IF ANYBODY IS INTERESTED


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 11 2007, 10:42 AM~7883296
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SUPREME69, TopDogg, SAUL
> 
> 
> whats up saul any new rims??
> *


THESE ARE THE RECENT ONES


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 11 2007, 10:56 AM~7883383
> *AND I HAVE MORE TO COME IM MISSING 9 MAGAZINES TO COMPLETE MY COLLECTION FROM 1977 THRU 1985 FROM 1988 I HAVE THE VERY FIRST ONE JUNE 1988 TO NOW   AND A BUNCH OF DOUBLES THAT IM GOING TO SELL IM GOING TO GO THRU THEM THIS WEEKEND AND POST PICTURES OF THEM IF ANYBODY IS INTERESTED
> *



let me know whats hitting the for sale block. i found a guy who has all issues from 78-84 or 85 something like that.


----------



## curlymoe

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 11 2007, 09:48 AM~7883336
> *SOME PICTURES OF MY COLLECTION  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Now that's the SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

heres a few of my doubles the rest ar ein plastic bins in my closet. saul if you ever come across another one of the hot cars with the king orchid on the cover let me know ive been looking for it. i like that hot rod mag from 74 that shows the imperials just cause it pre-dates LRM buy 3 years


----------



## SUPREME69

i bought the one with danny de la paz off sonny madrid himself a few months ago at a car swap. pretty cool dude


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 11 2007, 11:24 AM~7883534
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey that one lowrider with the boxer on the cover with the elco and bomb Has Pitbull's dad's car on the cover, which is the elco


----------



## SUPREME69

this one?


----------



## crenshaw magraw




----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 11 2007, 01:38 PM~7884160
> *this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That be the one
the cars called 4u2nv


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@May 11 2007, 02:55 PM~7884552
> *That be the one
> the cars called 4u2nv
> *



ill scan it right now


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 11 2007, 03:08 PM~7884639
> *ill scan it right now
> *


Kool Brent's got the article hanging up in his shop on a wall dedicated to the memory of his dad. I think its pretty cool that in the 80s Louisville got a cover. I know he's proud of it.


----------



## SUPREME69




----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 11 2007, 03:24 PM~7884708
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

Nice pics. of the magazines. :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 12 2007, 12:24 AM~7884708
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yep , that was my fathers elco , if anyone has this issue they would like to sell let me know ....

i have my dads old collection 1983 -84 , i would be willing to trade some of , for that one .....


----------



## og flip from frisco




----------



## og flip from frisco




----------



## og flip from frisco




----------



## og flip from frisco




----------



## og flip from frisco




----------



## og flip from frisco




----------



## og flip from frisco




----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 11 2007, 12:24 PM~7883534
> *heres a few of my doubles the rest ar ein plastic bins in my closet. saul if you ever come across  another one of the hot cars with the king orchid on the cover let me know ive been looking for it. i like that hot rod mag from 74 that shows the imperials just cause it pre-dates LRM buy 3 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are any of these for sale??


----------



## low1

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 12 2007, 06:48 AM~7883334
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    

awesome pics everyone!! keep them coming!!


----------



## uniques66

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@May 11 2007, 09:59 PM~7886933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*THAT IS FUCK'IN BAD ASS!! Yes I am a BIG Steve Mcqueen FAN :biggrin: 
:worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: *


----------



## SAUL

FIRME MAGAZINE 1985


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 12 2007, 04:04 PM~7890399
> *FIRME MAGAZINE 1985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SAUL

LOWRIDER MAGAZINE VOL1 #11 I DONT HAVE A SCANNER SO SORRY FOR THE WAY THE PICTURES LOOK


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## SAUL

LOWRIDER VOL2 #1


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

T T T


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 11 2007, 09:28 PM~7885618
> *yep , that was my fathers elco , if anyone has this issue they would like to sell let me know ....
> 
> i have my dads old collection 1983 -84 , i would be willing to trade some of , for that one .....
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ferns213




----------



## Hustler on the go

:cheesy:


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## og flip from frisco

Frisco Chapter


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

Does anyone remember 
*LORDS OF FRISCO C.C.*?


----------



## A G-Fella

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 11 2007, 11:48 AM~7883336
> *SOME PICTURES OF MY COLLECTION  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin: THANKS


----------



## 07-Gator

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 11 2007, 12:48 PM~7883336
> *SOME PICTURES OF MY COLLECTION  :biggrin: *


nice collection


----------



## og flip from frisco

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 14 2007, 09:34 PM~7905279
> *Does anyone remember
> LORDS OF FRISCO C.C.?
> *


Yes!! The last remaining member was Wolf23. I wish I had a picture of the plaque to show.


----------



## og flip from frisco

Here a picture of Low Creations , New Temptations, Las Estellas, Champane Edition
OG Frisco Car Clubs


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by A G-Fella_@May 14 2007, 08:50 PM~7905408
> *:thumbsup:
> *


SEEING THIS PIC, :uh: CAN HEAR MY WIFE ,"YA VAS A COMENSAR OTRA VEZ",EVERYTIME THAT I WOULD TRY TO LOOK FOR A CERTAIN MAG :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@May 15 2007, 04:19 PM~7910578
> *Yes!! The last remaining member was Wolf23. I wish I had a picture of the plaque to show.
> *


My pop's used to be in Lords Of Frisco, not sure if its the same as the club that Wolf was in, I think Wolf was in 23rd st Lords...
I can't find any pics of his car, all I know is that it was an older 70's model pearl white Grand Prix........... with aztec Murals on the hood and trunk...........


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## SAUL

WE NEED MORE PICTURES SOMEBODY POST SOME :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 9 2007, 12:16 AM~7863586
> *heres the article
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 15 2007, 03:53 PM~7910801
> *My pop's used to be in Lords Of Frisco, not sure if its the same as the club that Wolf was in, I think Wolf was in 23rd st Lords...
> I can't find any pics of his car, all I know is that it was an older 70's model pearl white Grand Prix........... with aztec Murals on the hood and trunk...........
> *



A FRIEND OF MINES UNCLE BELONGED TO LORDS OF FRISCO,RUBEN PICAZO, HE OWNED A 74 MONTE. IT WAS GREEN WITH A SILVER FLAKE TOP WITH KANDY GREEN AND YELLOW PATTERNS. TRU-CLASSICS AND WAS LIFTED.

I WAS SUPPOSED TO BUY THAT CAR BUT DID HAVE THE PLACE TO KEEP IT. :angry: 

I MIGHT STILL HAVE A PIC OF IT. ILL SEE IF I CAN FIND IT.


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 17 2007, 09:29 PM~7927583
> *ttt
> *



x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

Post up some more pics. :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

t tt


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

pics.?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 21 2007, 12:34 PM~7948402
> *pics.?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 66wita6

MAS RETRATOS,PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 22 2007, 04:24 PM~7957887
> *MAS RETRATOS,PLEASE :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## og flip from frisco




----------



## og flip from frisco




----------



## og flip from frisco




----------



## og flip from frisco

Garland








more








more


----------



## og flip from frisco

Who remember's Blue Magic?


----------



## og flip from frisco




----------



## og flip from frisco

San Jo the 80's


----------



## og flip from frisco

San Jo the 80's


----------



## og flip from frisco




----------



## og flip from frisco

Miller park Sacramento


----------



## og flip from frisco

Tony's Monte


----------



## og flip from frisco




----------



## og flip from frisco

Pickle


----------



## og flip from frisco

Dillon


----------



## og flip from frisco

Cruising San Fran fishermans wharf(for you locals this picture is when Jefferson was 2way traffic)


----------



## og flip from frisco

Old school banner


----------



## og flip from frisco

Back in the day!!!!!!!!!SF Carnival


----------



## og flip from frisco

Perfecto's Lincoln on Zenith's in the 70's


----------



## og flip from frisco




----------



## og flip from frisco

Rivi on Classic's, Donut wheel


----------



## texmex

keep them comeing homiez


----------



## og flip from frisco

Rolling to stolen(this hurts!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## og flip from frisco

This mural was done by Dillon too. Those of you dont know, Dillon was one of the pioneers in lowrider murals art. (RIP) He was way ahead of his time. If he were alive he would be a rich man.


----------



## og flip from frisco

This is Garland another lowrider muralist. Ahead of his time. His where abouts are unknown!


----------



## og flip from frisco

alright you right clickers. gotta go to sleep now. to old i need my sleep. 
I'll leave you with this.


----------



## CHE1

I can never get tired of these old flicks. It reminds me that all this has been around way before me and I'm just sitting on the shoulders of what someone else has done for me.


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@May 22 2007, 10:22 PM~7960453
> *alright you right clickers. gotta go to sleep now. to old i need my sleep.
> I'll leave you with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam look at that one. right click save. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@May 22 2007, 10:45 PM~7960560
> *Dam look at that one. right click save. :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## 859 impala

ttt for the old school pics


----------



## unique27

:thumbsup:


----------



## elsylient

anybody know what happen to this monte
from the movie BLVD nigths
anybody


----------



## PICAZZO

Keep this topic going !!!!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 23 2007, 03:52 PM~7964777
> *Keep this topic going !!!!
> *


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@May 23 2007, 10:22 AM~7962725
> *anybody know what happen to this monte
> from the movie BLVD nigths
> anybody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ASK CRENSHAWS FINEST HE KNOWS THE OG OWNER.


----------



## LVdroe

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 23 2007, 02:52 PM~7964777
> *Keep this topic going !!!!
> *


bump x2


----------



## winojameSj

My prim








os 66 R.I.P Denis Cortez de hayward 1979


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by 859 impala_@May 23 2007, 06:57 AM~7961573
> *ttt for the old school pics
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jessdogg

O.G.


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@May 22 2007, 08:52 PM~7960199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miller park Sacramento
> *


Damn, where were the trees???? :biggrin:


----------



## og flip from frisco




----------



## og flip from frisco




----------



## og flip from frisco




----------



## og flip from frisco




----------



## og flip from frisco




----------



## og flip from frisco

These two picture's take the cake!


----------



## og flip from frisco

The original mold from 74'


----------



## og flip from frisco




----------



## og flip from frisco

look at the year in the corners of the plaque


----------



## Big Rich

:cheesy:


----------



## og flip from frisco

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 24 2007, 09:15 PM~7974268
> *:cheesy:
> *


Big Rich, Congrats on your club homie!!!!!!! long over due.


----------



## Gloss Hogg

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@May 24 2007, 08:52 PM~7974033
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn i looooooove this car....any idea if its still around...or long gone?


----------



## Hustler on the go

Nice pics. Don. :biggrin:


----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## crenshaw magraw

firme pics


----------



## LA COUNTY

:cheesy: KEEP THEM OLD PIKS & STORIES COMING :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOVE THIS TOPIC ITS FIRME :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 72BOATTAIL

My 70 Monte back in '82 Yuma,AZ


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by 72BOATTAIL_@May 27 2007, 02:07 PM~7988375
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 70 Monte back in '82  Yuma,AZ
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: nice monte 2 bad u don't see people doing the square light thing anymore


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@May 24 2007, 09:02 PM~7974134
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original mold from 74'
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## groucho




----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## TOPFAN

ttt


----------



## drasticbean

let them know it was power everything....^^^^^^^^


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 28 2007, 12:33 PM~7993213
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 28 2007, 03:07 PM~7993346
> *ttt
> *


anyone we know in the pic...


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 28 2007, 01:09 PM~7993358
> *let them know it was power everything....^^^^^^^^
> *


Let them know? How about I show them? LOL!


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 28 2007, 03:24 PM~7993413
> *Let them know? How about I show them? LOL!
> 
> 
> *


pw----vent window
pw-----window
pw-----locks
pw-----seat...

what year when you finished the car..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 28 2007, 01:52 PM~7993524
> *pw----vent window
> pw-----window
> pw-----locks
> pw-----seat...
> 
> what year when you finished the car..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



autronic eye ....air cond ...tilt...1982


----------



## TOPFAN

:cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

Bean.....




guess?


----------



## drasticbean

guess...........????


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@May 24 2007, 08:26 PM~7974372
> *Big Rich, Congrats on your club homie!!!!!!! long over due.
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## GANGSTA BOOGIE II

PICS LOOK GREAT, KEEP THEM COMING :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

More pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 29 2007, 11:11 PM~8005146
> *More pics. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt Pics?


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## TOPFAN

ONE MORE FOR YOU SFV BOYS!


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 2 2007, 07:39 AM~8028009
> *ONE MORE FOR YOU SFV BOYS!
> 
> 
> *


Damn, that Regal was practicaly brand new.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

heres some that I got from a friend of mine , they were in so so shape . So I posted them on off topic for the photoshoppers on there to restor them. Agian thank to all of them this is what we have.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jun 4 2007, 05:59 AM~8037484
> *heres some that I got from a friend of mine , they were in so so shape .  So  I posted them on off topic for the photoshoppers on there to restor them. Agian thank to all of them this is what we have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## happy hoppy

Able, it looks like you got a scanner.


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Jun 5 2007, 08:25 AM~8044725
> *Able, it looks like you got a scanner.
> *



finally...........


----------



## SAUL

niceeeeeeeeee


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jun 6 2007, 02:56 AM~8051097
> *Who remembers this  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Stolen from another thread


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt uffin:


----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 8 2007, 02:49 AM~8064747
> *
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 8 2007, 01:49 AM~8064747
> *
> *


I REMEMBER SEEING THAT CAR ROLL AROUND SAN FER WHEN I WAS A YOUNGSTER!!!!! ORALE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt keep them pics. coming


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

ORA PUES ,HERE SUM OF OUR CLUB.....


----------



## 66wita6




----------



## 66wita6

AIGHT,HERE THE PICS..


----------



## 66wita6

THIS NOMAD CAME OUT IN BLVD NIGHTS.....


----------



## 66wita6

ISSA'S WEDDING......


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

:biggrin: ISSA DOING DAMAGE AT L.A HOP...


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

THIS RYDE CAME OUT IN THE MOVIE "BETO",OR HOW EVERYBODY KNOWS,"HEART BREAKER",FUNNY THING ,IT GOT OWNED BY THE FAMOUS CHARLES ,FOR A WEEK,GOT SOLD QUICK....LOL..LOL...LIKE USUAL....


----------



## 66wita6

ISSA'S NOMAD BEFORE THE PAINT JOB,BADASS BOMB IN THE BACKGROUND TOO....


----------



## 66wita6




----------



## 66wita6

I THINK THIS IS SOUTH GATE.....


----------



## 66wita6

JOESPH'S REGENCY....


----------



## SUPREME69

i just found some old santana pics im my old mags ill go through them and scan them.


----------



## 66wita6

ISSA WOULD BE THE PAST PREZ OF SANTANA CC FOR THE ONES ASKING WHO THAT BE(THIER HIS PICS TOO,GOTS LOTS MORE,JUST GOTTA RETURN THESE BACK FIRST).....


----------



## 66wita6

THANX HOMIE.....


----------



## 66wita6

ttt


----------



## slo

bad ass pics


----------



## PICAZZO

Keep those old school pictures comming
:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## 66wita6

ttt


----------



## estrada714




----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## HD Lowrider

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:


----------



## KERRBSS

all i see is a about a page of smiley face...those arnt back in the day....lol


----------



## Hustler on the go

need pics.


----------



## og flip from frisco

Mission and Army 
New Style C.C


----------



## BigPoppa

I still been saving pics in my fotki albums


----------



## 66wita6

THATS COOL,BUT THE PEEPLES WANT TO VIEW THEM ON THE WORLD WIDE LAY IT LOW :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

nice pics Donny. :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim

Chingao been a minute since I have been on here had to catch up a lot of FIRME flickas been posted up!!


----------



## 66wita6

PUES COMO,LETS PUT SUM MORE UP VATO uffin:


----------



## ROBERT71MC

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 21 2007, 10:20 AM~8147726
> *PUES COMO,LETS PUT SUM MORE UP VATO uffin:
> *


shouldnt you be at work


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 2 2007, 06:14 PM~8027936
> *
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## GM RIDER

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 15 2007, 10:46 PM~8114885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what happened to this ride? This was one of my favorite blazers back in the day


----------



## Rolled Brim

bump...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by GM RIDER_@Jun 21 2007, 06:15 PM~8151040
> *what happened to this ride?  This was one of my favorite blazers back in the day
> *


 :uh: IN HOMIES GARAGE,JUST NEED A TUNE UP,AND DUST HER OFF,SUPPOSEDLY IN PRESTINE CONDITION :0


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 16 2007, 12:37 AM~8114837
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 i love this ride :thumbsup:  ive stared at the lrm mag since i first saw it :thumbsup:


----------



## dwn466

this ride was for sale about 15 years ago in westminister at a car lot called the garage on beach blvd. i think it was a santana car club car, i know the car because the gear shift was turned to the left of the steering wheel instead of the normal way the right side, dont know if it ever sold the lot moved to costa mesa or somethin well peace and god bless you layitlow.


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## 66wita6

SAD BUT TRUE,ONLY NOW,THE WORD IS,SUM ROCKABILLYS GOT A HOLD OF IT AND,YOU CAN FIGURE THE REST,FROM A BAD ASS CANDY ,TO A F-UPED PAINT JOB,GO FIGURE  :banghead: :nosad:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 23 2007, 09:10 PM~8164075
> *ttt
> *


 :0


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 24 2007, 06:53 PM~8168042
> *:0
> *


Instead of quoting me GSTYLE post some old school pics.! :cheesy:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

here is one from a few years back...

tony valadez


----------



## stilldownivlife

took a bit to find 
but here it is in LRM August 92 :thumbsup:











i positively love this car :yes:


----------



## stilldownivlife

couple pics that might not be old but have the feel and i thought i would post up here  i love this topic :thumbsup:




































im saving for cragars & 5.20s for my 64 :thumbsup:


----------



## slamin81

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@May 16 2007, 06:58 PM~7919513
> *
> *


that shit is kool :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

nice pics. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 24 2007, 07:21 PM~8168524
> *took a bit to find
> but here it is in LRM August 92 :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i positively love this car :yes:
> *


YEA,TOO BAD IT ENDED UP AS A ROCKABILLY CAR,COULD'VE BEEN WORSE,LIKE IN A PIC THAT I SEEN,SUM DUMBASS PUT SOME 20'S ON AN ORANGE ONE ,IN TEXAS,I THINK :angry:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 25 2007, 05:08 PM~8174620
> *nice pics. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## 66wita6

FUNNY THANG,ABOUT EVERY TIME I HIT THIS TOPIC TO BUMP IT UP,SONGS FROM THAT ERA COME TO MIND,LIKE WHEN MY JEFITO ROLLED UP IN HIS 58,HE WAS BUMPING THIS ONE SONG ON THE 8 TRACK,SOMETHIN BOUT "MA BAKER", THINK IT WAS BOUT A FAMILY OF BANKROBBERS?  IT WAS A DISCO SONG FROM THAT TIME ,I THINK,IT WAS IN THE LATE 70'S,OH WELL........TTT


----------



## 66wita6

ttt


----------



## Rolled Brim

to the top...


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## stilldownivlife

honestly i was born in 81 so i only know the oldschool stuff from magazines and this site but i love it :thumbsup:
right now i am a model builder and here are some of my olschool type rides


----------



## dwn466

hey bro you got some sweet looking models, nice work. ill have to post some of my stuff on here if i ever figure out how to post pics, but ill put them up in the model cars section so nobody trips in this section.


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 28 2007, 05:56 PM~8197561
> *honestly i was born in 81 so i only know the oldschool stuff from magazines and this site but i love it :thumbsup:
> right now i am a model builder and here are some of my olschool type rides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: SE MIRAN CHINGON,NICE TO KNOW THAT THE PICS OF THE PAST TOPIC IS APPRECIATED BY ALL,HOPEFULLY WE CAN BRING THE PAST INTO THE FUTURE,CAUSE SUM OF THE SWEETESTS RYDES DIDN'T,OR SHALL I RESTATE IT,COULDN'T SURVIVE BY TODAYS STANDARDS.....MY .02 CENTAVOS :biggrin:


----------



## EEVLWYS

My 62, back in 81........i miss my shit!!!


----------



## Rolled Brim

FIRME PICS...


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 29 2007, 06:59 PM~8204614
> *:biggrin: SE MIRAN CHINGON,NICE TO KNOW THAT THE PICS OF THE PAST TOPIC IS APPRECIATED BY ALL,HOPEFULLY WE CAN BRING THE PAST INTO THE FUTURE,CAUSE SUM OF THE SWEETESTS RYDES DIDN'T,OR SHALL I RESTATE IT,COULDN'T SURVIVE BY TODAYS STANDARDS.....MY .02 CENTAVOS :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: i think the oldschool flavor is already working its way back 

check out the coker tire add with the magenta 62 rag on crosslace d's & 5.20s
and it seems like ive seen quite a few pics and rides on OG RIDER sporting crosslace zenith's & even a set of trurays or truspokes here & there 


also it seemed like patterns died down for a while 
and now they are on the rise in show pics 

but i also am just going by mags, lowrider dvds and what i check out on this site :dunno:

but ive been inspired to build an oldschool low :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife

again this isnt that oldschool to most but here is my first 64 in 99 layin frame :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

keep the pics. coming. :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

TTT :yes:


----------



## King Daddy

Quick question. Im 27 my bro is 34. We were debating that Punch 84 used to be black. He says no I say yes. Am I wrong? I remeber in a early 90s late 80s issue of LRM, a feature of a black full size with a back drop in a cul-da-sac. Please show me these pics and settle this debate. thanx


----------



## curlymoe

I found some pictures of old Sons of Soul cars that I'll scan and post later this week.


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## 100 spokes

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jul 1 2007, 09:27 PM~8215139
> *Quick question. Im 27 my bro is 34. We were debating that Punch 84 used to be black. He says no I say yes. Am I wrong? I remeber in a early 90s late 80s issue of LRM, a feature of a black full size with a back drop in a cul-da-sac. Please show me these pics and settle this debate. thanx
> *


It was black!!


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Jul 1 2007, 09:06 PM~8215368
> *It was black!!
> *


There's a pic of it black in the Special Lowrider Top 50 issue.


----------



## King Daddy

Thank you for the feed back. A picture if possible would be nice, so I can print it up as my proof. thanx  It would also be a nice addition to this topic. The evolution of old school.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by al.groupeoc+Jun 12 2007, 11:14 PM~8094329-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here is were i started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by GM [email protected] 14 2007, 09:08 PM~8107342
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now this. Not what I had in mind.  By monday I wil post everything from interior, engine, trunk and undercarriage.  Wont be back tell after the weekend.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2007, 09:57 AM~8160675
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-T-Lo_@Jun 23 2007, 10:59 AM~8160964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stevies 62 and Rudys 67 in line,Pico Rivera car show 1994.
> *



Stolen from the GROUPE thread....Thanks guys


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

take off those mickey thompsons and put these on.








:biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 2 2007, 10:22 PM~8222985
> *take off those mickey thompsons and put these on.
> 
> 
> *



Ya in the back round  I like this picture getting ready for a show getting the beater wheels off that you drove on to get to the show...


Just a great picture in my eyes


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## popsride77

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 21 2005, 08:57 AM~3856901
> *:biggrin:
> *


Holy shit...finally someone has a picture of Tequila Sunrise....this car belonged to my wife's uncle. He and his car came out on cheech and chong. Anyone else have some pics of it?


----------



## popsride77

> _Originally posted by LSTYLER_@Sep 26 2005, 08:24 PM~3891252
> *Custom Rodder 81    77 Monte   Fremont, California
> *


Does anyone know where this car is now or anything about the vehicle?


----------



## popsride77

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jul 4 2006, 04:16 PM~5716001
> *here is pic of my uncles and there rides back in the mid 80's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What year is that white monte with t tops? Do you have any more pics of it?


----------



## popsride77

> _Originally posted by 77coupe_@Aug 1 2006, 05:38 AM~5880526
> *Somoene needs to bring back the chop top, hollywood top with supremes look. Also, people need tp bring back the crazy patterns they had back then. The ones that had EVERY color in them.
> *


That is my plan....I have a 77 monte carlo I want to do it up all old school...rims,interior,exterior everything even the hydraulics I want all og...if you can point me in the right direction I would be forever grateful. I need the Veteranos help cuz I was born in 83 and I really don't know what o.g. would be so any advice or help in located parts would be greatly appreciated. Get at me!


----------



## rd62rdstr

get some crushed velvet diamond tuc interior, candy paint job, old school hydros and dont forget to find a set of Supreme's, Starwires, Tru-Spokes or Tru-Classics. Have the grille redone in custom chromed wrought iron work. Add titanium blocks to the bottom of the frame.


----------



## SAUL

:yes: :yes:


----------



## 66wita6

TTT


----------



## Rolled Brim

BUMP...


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Jul 4 2007, 08:15 AM~8232952
> *get some crushed velvet diamond tuc interior, candy paint job, old school hydros and dont forget to find a set of Supreme's, Starwires, Tru-Spokes or Tru-Classics. Have the grille redone in custom chromed wrought iron work. Add titanium blocks to the bottom of the frame.
> *



sounds exactly what im building :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt uffin:


----------



## 66wita6

ttt


----------



## popsride77

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Jul 4 2007, 07:15 AM~8232952
> *get some crushed velvet diamond tuc interior, candy paint job, old school hydros and dont forget to find a set of Supreme's, Starwires, Tru-Spokes or Tru-Classics. Have the grille redone in custom chromed wrought iron work. Add titanium blocks to the bottom of the frame.
> *


What are the titanium blocks for and why get the grille done in wrought iron work..what is wrong with just chrome...does it look better?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by popsride77_@Jul 6 2007, 08:22 PM~8251582
> *What are the titanium blocks for and why get the grille done in wrought iron work..what is wrong with just chrome...does it look better?
> *


the blocks are for underneath the car so when you lay sparks start to fly from the bottom and the twisted wrought iron that was used alot back then on the grill it looked badd ass  have you seen a picture in here on layitlow of a 77 monte carlo from fresno its all done up old school i will look for pictures and post it its a red one


----------



## SAUL

[/quote]


----------



## bigdaddy805

>


[/quote]


NICE!!


----------



## BigPoppa

1975-Cragars, Supremes and Tru-spokes :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

TTT


----------



## Rolled Brim

Nice Monte ...!!


----------



## Hustler on the go

Nice pics.


----------



## BigPoppa




----------



## 66wita6

RIVI LOOKS TIGHT ON SUPREMES,EXCEPT FOR NOT HAVING ROSES,KINDA LOOKS LIKE THE ONE THAT LRM GAVE AWAY,IT ALSO CAME OUT IN BLVD NIGHTS....


----------



## LOWLYFE62

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 10 2007, 10:50 AM~8273583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


luv tha old skool look :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 10 2007, 04:51 PM~8277852
> *RIVI LOOKS TIGHT ON SUPREMES,EXCEPT FOR NOT HAVING ROSES,KINDA LOOKS LIKE THE ONE THAT LRM GAVE AWAY,IT ALSO CAME OUT IN BLVD NIGHTS....
> *


a newbie in the model cars section posted it up, it was his old ride from 82 I think, from the east coast or midwest


----------



## Hustler on the go

nice!!


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## drew-barry-86

:biggrin: All the Rides Posted on here are bad ass!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HD Lowrider

:thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

*ANYTHING FROM * LORDS OF FRISCO C.C. ??


----------



## KaLiRiDeR

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 15 2007, 10:01 PM~8316140
> *ANYTHING FROM    LORDS OF FRISCO C.C. ??
> *



x2


----------



## Hustler on the go

Pics???


----------



## KaLiRiDeR




----------



## calipeno66

>


[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## popsride77

>


[/quote]
Damn that shit is sweet.... that is what I am talking about! Is that front end all custom made? I am looking for something like that...I am thinking of like a billet grill all across....I have to find some one to make it for me.


----------



## Rolled Brim

bump..


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jul 16 2007, 02:09 PM~8320431
> *Pics???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

TTT FOR MORE PICS OF THE PAST :thumbsup:


----------



## og flip from frisco




----------



## og flip from frisco

Frisco (look in the right/left corners of plaque)


----------



## og flip from frisco

Blue Magic 76 Caprice (David Ferreira) Richmond California
One of the first to use chrome and gold combo undercarriage. 
Even wrote the first book on how to build a low.


----------



## Rolled Brim

bump...


----------



## Hustler on the go

great pics. O.G. Flip, keep posting them old school pics. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

DOES BLUE MAGIC STILL EXIST?


----------



## og flip from frisco

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 26 2007, 04:58 PM~8399555
> *DOES BLUE MAGIC STILL EXIST?
> *


No, Parted out some of the under carriage went to this car:Kumar's(rip) glass house (NewStyle c.c)


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## UpInSmoke619

Any more pictures of 1971-1973 Buick Riviera's (boat tail), if so PLEASE post them up.


----------



## Aceite

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## old low&slo

hey 66 wita 6
the rivi big poppa posted was mine and yeah I know the rivi your talkin about as I have the old LRM mag and it had a picture of the car with the chick sittin in the front seat that won it. the paint job was different though on mine. but that one was bad ass for sure !!!


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

>


[/quote]
yea thats the shit....


----------



## BIG CHANO

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim

bump...


----------



## Rolled Brim

ttt


----------



## BigPoppa

lots of pics in here! :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry8492023


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Aug 1 2007, 03:07 AM~8443987
> *hey 66 wita 6
> the rivi big poppa posted was mine and yeah I know the rivi your talkin about as I have the old LRM mag and it had a picture of the car with the chick sittin in the front seat that won it. the paint job was different though on mine. but that one was bad ass for sure !!!
> *


 :biggrin: I KNEW I WASN'T DREAMIN BOUT IT,I LIKE HOW THEY DID THE ROSES ON THE SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim

to the top...


----------



## Rolled Brim

bump...


----------



## 66wita6

TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go

Any more pics. keep them coming. :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

ORALE PUES ,WHERES THE REST OF THEM OLD PICS AT?POST THEM UP,KEEP THIS TOPIC ALIVE!!


----------



## GROUPE4LIFE

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Jul 2 2007, 08:55 PM~8222677
> *Stolen from the GROUPE thread....Thanks guys
> *


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

X2:thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito OG

*TOO BAD I DON'T RECALL WHEN OR WHERE :uh: 
STILL OLD SCHOOL :biggrin: *


----------



## BigPoppa

:biggrin: 

lots of old pics in here!

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZpoppadiaz


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Aug 14 2007, 07:13 PM~8555348
> *TOO BAD I DON'T RECALL WHEN OR WHERE :uh:
> STILL OLD SCHOOL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 66wita6

IF YOU GOTS MORE OF THEM ,POST THEM UP :thumbsup:


----------



## S C 52

Classic Image Santa Clara


----------



## unforgiven50insp

Nice pics :cheesy:


----------



## mdhpper

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jul 16 2007, 02:15 PM~8320480
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

> _Originally posted by mdhpper_@Aug 21 2007, 11:08 AM~8606001
> *
> *


THATS A COOL AVATAR HOW DID YOU GET IT


----------



## Bajito OG

*OLD SCHOOL :biggrin: *


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

THOSE SUM BADASS PICS!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Courtesy of PAJARO LOCO. Early 1980's


----------



## TOPFAN

ONE BAD 65!


----------



## Rolled Brim

Definetly old school...


----------



## Hustler on the go

NICE PICS.


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by S C 52_@Aug 20 2007, 08:04 PM~8601184
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic Image Santa Clara
> *


THAT CAR IS BAD ASS ANY MORE PICS??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels

damn, interesting topic


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## spikekid999

nice pics :thumbsup: 

anyone got pics of old school mopars?? chrysler,dodge,plymouth


----------



## S C 52

CLASSIC IMAGE CC SANTA CLARA, AT SALINAS CARSHOW 1978


----------



## S C 52

CHAIN STEERINGWHEELS, 8TRACKS, REMEMBER THE DAYS.


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by S C 52+Aug 25 2007, 08:53 AM~8638167-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLASSIC IMAGE CC SANTA CLARA, AT SALINAS CARSHOW 1978
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-S C 52_@Aug 25 2007, 09:03 AM~8638192
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHAIN STEERINGWHEELS, 8TRACKS, REMEMBER THE DAYS.
> *


DAMN THATS FUCKEN BAD ASS IF I EVER GET MY HANDS ON ANOTHER 68 I WILL DEFENITLTY BUILD IT UP OLD SCHOOL


----------



## 66wita6

GOOD SUGGESTION,THIER IS A BEST OF 70'S LRM MAG THAT HAS ALL THE 70'S LOLOS OF THE PAST,REALLY GOOD OLD SCHOOL PICS,THAT IS A DEFINIT MUST TO HAVE,THAT DON'T MEAN ONE CAN CROP THOSE PICS OFF THE MAG AND POST THEM UP IN HERE,CAUSE THOSE ARE FROM PAST ISSUES OF LRM,WHAT I'D LIKE TO SEE IN HERE IS PERSONAL PICS OF THE PAST,TO SEE HOW YOU OR YOUR RELATIVES CLUB USED TO OR STILL ROLLS,( :thumbsup: CAN PROUDLY SAY THAT THEY PRINTED 4 OF SANTANA'S PAST RYDES,ARIELS 76 T TOP GLASSHOUSE,BENNY'S 77 CORDOVA,WATTAS 71 IMPALA AND DEMETRIO'S 77 COUPE DE VILLE)THIS MAG HAS ALL THE BADDEST RYDES DETRIOT PUT OUT IN THAT ERA CHEVY,FORD,PONTIAC AND MERCURY(ALSO HAS SUM BADASS PICS OF SUM 70'S CAMAROS AND A TRANS AM,WHICH I'M STARTING TO THINK THOSE REALLY LOOKED FNN TIGHT!!)OK,SO MUCH FOR THE ADVERTISEMENT,BACK TO POSTIN THOSE OLD PICS FROM THE PAST..........TTT


----------



## SW713

yea, its a good topic. back then you could lowride anything, didn't seem like there were people tellin you what could and couldnt be a lowrider. lots of individual expression with the cars, nowadays they all seem to look the same. (not knockin anyones rides)


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 25 2007, 09:39 PM~8641079
> *GOOD SUGGESTION,THIER IS A BEST OF 70'S LRM MAG THAT HAS ALL THE 70'S LOLOS OF THE PAST,REALLY GOOD OLD SCHOOL PICS,THAT  IS A DEFINIT MUST TO HAVE,THAT DON'T MEAN ONE CAN CROP THOSE PICS OFF THE MAG AND POST THEM UP IN HERE,CAUSE THOSE ARE FROM PAST ISSUES OF LRM,WHAT I'D LIKE TO SEE IN HERE IS PERSONAL PICS OF THE PAST,TO SEE HOW YOU OR YOUR RELATIVES CLUB USED TO OR STILL ROLLS,( :thumbsup: CAN PROUDLY SAY THAT THEY PRINTED 4 OF SANTANA'S PAST RYDES,ARIELS 76 T TOP GLASSHOUSE,BENNY'S 77 CORDOVA,WATTAS 71 IMPALA AND DEMETRIO'S 77 COUPE DE VILLE)THIS MAG HAS ALL THE BADDEST RYDES DETRIOT PUT OUT IN THAT ERA CHEVY,FORD,PONTIAC AND MERCURY(ALSO HAS SUM BADASS PICS OF SUM 70'S CAMAROS AND A TRANS AM,WHICH I'M STARTING TO THINK THOSE REALLY LOOKED FNN TIGHT!!)OK,SO MUCH FOR THE ADVERTISEMENT,BACK TO POSTIN THOSE OLD PICS FROM THE PAST..........TTT
> *


you mean cordoba?? :biggrin: im a mopar man lol. i aint got the mag but im guessin thats what you mean. im a youngin yet but ive always like old skool. im buildin a 87 chrysler 5th avenue at the moment. i gotta juice it yet but i like to be diffrent plus its a mopar, i wouldnt own anything else :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 25 2007, 08:47 PM~8641802
> *you mean cordoba?? :biggrin: im a mopar man lol. i aint got the mag but im guessin thats what you mean. im a youngin yet but ive always like old skool. im buildin a 87 chrysler 5th avenue at the moment. i gotta juice it yet but i like to be diffrent plus its a mopar, i wouldnt own anything else :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: NEXT YOUR GONNA TELL ME THAT YOU ALSO LOVE THE CORENTHIAN LEATHER SEATS......JP.....ITS GOOD TO HEAR A YOUNG'N INTERESTED IN THE RYDES OF THE PAST,IF YOU READ THIS TOPIC FROM THE START YOU WOULD HAVE SEEN THE DUSTER THAT WAS LAYED OUT AT A SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

IMPERIALS LOS ANGELES....LATE 1960'S


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 26 2007, 02:16 PM~8643984
> *:cheesy: NEXT YOUR GONNA TELL ME THAT YOU ALSO LOVE THE CORENTHIAN LEATHER SEATS......JP.....ITS GOOD TO HEAR A YOUNG'N INTERESTED IN THE RYDES OF THE PAST,IF YOU READ THIS TOPIC FROM THE START YOU WOULD HAVE SEEN THE DUSTER THAT WAS  LAYED OUT AT A SHOW :biggrin:
> *


ya the rich corenthian leather is comfy lol. and i did see that duster in love it...so it was natural of me to save it :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

TTMFT FOR THE OLD SKOOL!!


----------



## spikekid999

bump for the old skool


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## BiggBodyBrougham

LoL @ lil pigs. Thats some pimp shit right there man. I wish I had that kind of connect with my pops.... good post!


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Aug 26 2007, 03:57 PM~8644532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is this the same chevelle with different paint ?

Nice rides !!


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by MR RABBIT AMIGOS_@Apr 14 2007, 06:37 PM~7691067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

DOES THAT RIVI FROM AMIGOS STILL EXIST?


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by warning_@Feb 3 2007, 11:42 PM~7168724
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## 66wita6

THOSE SUM BADASS PATTERNS ON THE ROOF OF THAT PURPLE 65 :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 2 2007, 09:22 PM~8699175
> *DOES THAT RIVI FROM AMIGOS STILL EXIST?
> *


Yes, breaking out real soon with a whole new make over.


----------



## Hustler on the go

keep them pics. coming :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## Rolled Brim

bump...


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 4 2007, 12:11 AM~8709828
> *Yes, breaking out real soon with a whole new make over.
> *


:uh: ANOTHER ?,DID THAT RIVI HAPPEN TO COME OUT IN LRM,BUT AS PINK COLORED?KINDA REMEMBER ONE LOOKING LIKE THAT WITH THE MOLDED SIDE'S


----------



## 66wita6

TTT


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## Go Go F




----------



## LAUGHING BOY

IMPERIALS GROUP PHOTO WAS TAKEN IN 1977 IN EAST LOS ANGELES @ OUR LADY OF VICTORY CHURCH...


----------



## 66wita6

ITS NICE TO SEE GYPSY ROSE IN LRM,BUT ITS MUCH MORE APRECIATED TO GET TO TAKE THE PICS OF "THE ROSE" IN PERSON :thumbsup:....
























:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 66wita6

"GOTTA KEEP ON ...GOTTA KEEP ON.....KEEP ON BUMPIN IT UP...."


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm: TTT


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 5 2007, 05:21 PM~8724029
> *:uh: ANOTHER ?,DID THAT RIVI HAPPEN TO COME OUT IN LRM,BUT AS PINK COLORED?KINDA REMEMBER ONE LOOKING LIKE THAT WITH THE MOLDED SIDE'S
> *


Yes, it was pink and owned by Buzz from Amigos. It was sold to Steve Wade of The Crowd car club SD who had the roof chopped and had it painted in the blue flake color scheme shown in this thread. Steve sold it back to a member of Amigos and it has remained in Amigos SD ever since. The car is currently undergoing a complete make over. I have pictures of the car when it was pink, I'll try to post em.


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 7 2007, 05:10 PM~8741092
> *"GOTTA KEEP ON ...GOTTA KEEP ON.....KEEP ON BUMPIN IT UP...."
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

TTT


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 9 2007, 08:58 AM~8750385
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! Same pic as from here without the dude of course. Looks like they did some old school photoshop to center the graffiti


----------



## topless_66




----------



## 66wita6

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go

Keep posting them pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## 66wita6

ON THE PIC OF THAT CAMARO WITH THE HOMIE SITTING ON IT,I TRIPPED WHEN READING THE ARTICLE BOUT LOWERING THE ONES CAR,"ALTHOUGH NOT ALL OF THE CARS PICTURED ARE LIFT EQUIPPED OR "LIFTED", SOME SIMPLY RUN ITSY-BITSY TIRES TO GET THE CAR DOWN LOW"......MEMBER MY JEFITO BEFORE JUICING THE RYDE ,GOING TO THE MUFFLER SHOP(APOLLO)GETTING THE TORCH TO THE COILS,AND THEN SLAPPING ON SOME AIR SHOCKS IN THE REAR :biggrin: ......TTT


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 11 2007, 08:53 AM~8765034
> *Nice!  Same pic as from here without the dude of course.  Looks like they did some old school photoshop to center the graffiti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are the rest of the graffitti came after but I don't see the los either above the Imperials...I see that big VNE up there...


----------



## 66wita6

TTT


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## Rolled Brim

TTT


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 21 2005, 07:00 AM~3856040
> *the model is my MOM....She help me buy the car! TRU CLASSICS 520's
> *


Damn bro that 73' is clean. I got one question though do you still have the wheels cause i would love to have them for my 74' Monte Carlo

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 23 2005, 02:49 PM~3873294
> *:roflmao:
> i dunno i like em to be honest, true spokes were nicer, but these are nice too, in my humble opinion hahaha
> *


I like star wires i would like a set :biggrin:


----------



## Charles Norris

LOvin those old pics


----------



## Mr.Link

my new old skool.... :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Link

:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim

ttt


----------



## 66wita6

ttt :nicoderm:


----------



## lowc

EL PASO, TEXAS


----------



## drew-barry-86

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by lowc_@Sep 24 2007, 06:28 PM~8859207
> *EL PASO, TEXAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## Mr.Link

> _Originally posted by lowc_@Sep 24 2007, 02:28 PM~8859207
> *EL PASO, TEXAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thatz a big azz grill........nice :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## BOUNZIN

LOVE THESE OLD PICS


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Sep 25 2007, 05:33 PM~8868868
> *LOVE THESE OLD PICS
> *


X 2


----------



## spikekid999

x3 we need more


----------



## Mr.Link

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 25 2007, 07:54 PM~8868981
> *x3 we need more
> *


x4.... :cheesy:


----------



## 66wita6

TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by lowc_@Sep 24 2007, 02:28 PM~8859207
> *EL PASO, TEXAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE HOMIE! IS DEM 5.20S


----------



## Rolled Brim

ttt


----------



## robbie

nice :biggrin:


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 30 2007, 09:53 PM~8683250
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks like Bill Hines on the right


----------



## Hustler on the go

nice pics.


----------



## GANGSTA BOOGIE II

TTT :thumbsup:To sum BadAss pics


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Sep 30 2007, 03:43 AM~8899166
> *looks like Bill Hines on the right
> *


*X 2*


----------



## happy hoppy

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Sep 30 2007, 03:43 AM~8899166
> *looks like Bill Hines on the right
> *


too tall ! 

LOL!


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Oct 1 2007, 05:46 PM~8909452
> *too tall !
> 
> LOL!
> *


X2 zillion also no cigar


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Sep 30 2007, 04:43 AM~8899166
> *looks like Bill Hines on the right
> *


looks more like Darryl Starbird


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Oct 1 2007, 04:46 PM~8909452
> *too tall !
> 
> LOL!
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Charles Norris

hello all


----------



## Fatfella13

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim

[/B]bump...


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt


----------



## TIERRA

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Aug 30 2006, 11:48 AM~6073623
> *This is in Japan now
> 
> *


TTTTTTTT!


----------



## Rolled Brim

TTT


----------



## Rolled Brim

ttt


----------



## Rolled Brim

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Oct 9 2007, 08:35 PM~8964422
> *
> *


 X 2


----------



## Rolled Brim

ttt


----------



## Rolled Brim

bump...


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## Hustler on the go

more pics anybody??


----------



## tequila sunrise

> i think that is mario jr's car that later became "suicide revenge" ........:thumbsup:
> [/quote
> 
> :nono: :nono: albert de alba's touch of wine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this here is suicide revenge2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these areen't that old school, but something for u to check out
> wardie's 41-elite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mario jr's cotton candy lincoln
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> albert's orange bang


----------



## tequila sunrise

wrapped with envy when it was red at pomona super show sometime around '89 (my first lowrider show i went to)








back shot of suicide revenge








george torres' loco 64








cristi olmos and crystal blue persuasion (she looks better in person)








l.a. super show


----------



## tequila sunrise

el corazon








el asesino








































r.i.p. richard "dickie" acosta (no relation)








greg de alba's royal flush








well, gotta go, my baby girl finally fell asleep in my arms, time to put her to bed and time for me to go back to sleep...zzzzzzzzz


----------



## 66wita6

TTT


----------



## Rolled Brim

cool pics


----------



## Hustler on the go

nice pics. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Oct 14 2007, 04:24 AM~8996238
> *nice pics. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ttt


----------



## tequila sunrise

i'll dig up some more pics for you all


----------



## Rolled Brim

ttt


----------



## 66wita6

HERES ONE FROM CLASSICS DE SANTA ANA








FROM SANTANA,ISSA'S NOMAD THAT WAS IN BLVD NIGHTS
















ANOTHER VIEW OF MAFFY'S GLASSHOUSE
















BENNYS CORDOVA


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 16 2007, 09:53 PM~9018127
> *BENNYS CORDOVA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a typo in the mag. its a chrysler cordoba.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 13 2007, 04:08 AM~8991142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this a 41 plymouth??


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 16 2007, 09:03 PM~9018722
> *is this a 41 plymouth??
> *


no, Chevy


----------



## Rolled Brim

nice


----------



## CHICALI_70

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 6 2007, 08:45 PM~8734951
> *ITS NICE TO SEE GYPSY ROSE IN LRM,BUT ITS MUCH MORE APRECIATED TO GET TO TAKE THE PICS OF "THE ROSE" IN PERSON :thumbsup:....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 66wita6

TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 16 2007, 08:03 PM~9018722
> *is this a 41 plymouth??
> *


you got the year right, but it's a 41 chevy special deluxe. it's owned by chuck walker, it was his dad's (r.i.p.). it was an elite c.c. ride. and as far as gypsy rose, i have a pic of it on history lane. i'll get it on here when i get home.


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## 66wita6

TTT ...BUT FOR MORE PICS... :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 18 2007, 07:00 PM~9034000
> *TTT ...BUT FOR MORE PICS... :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Rolled Brim

*TTT*


----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Jul 4 2007, 08:15 AM~8232952
> *get some crushed velvet diamond tuc interior, candy paint job, old school hydros and dont forget to find a set of Supreme's, Starwires, Tru-Spokes or Tru-Classics. Have the grille redone in custom chromed wrought iron work. Add titanium blocks to the bottom of the frame.
> *


 :biggrin: love the old school pics.


----------



## 66wita6

THAT CAMARO LOOKS TIGHT,HAD A HOMIE THAT HAD ONE KINDA THE SAME YEAR....
TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Oct 19 2007, 07:21 PM~9041964
> *:biggrin: love the old school pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*X 2*


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Rolled Brim

*bump...*


----------



## 66wita6

TTT


----------



## spikekid999

i have a 74 dodge dart thats been rolled over that im thinkin i MIGHT start workin on this spring. i have a roof and firewall to transplant on it. the floorboards are solid,but theres no trunk floor so id have to just make it flat. alls i know is its gonna be A LOT of fuckin work that im not sure that i wanna do hno:


----------



## 66wita6

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 23 2007, 07:00 PM~9068639
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a 74 dodge dart thats been rolled over that im thinkin i MIGHT start workin on this spring. i have a roof and firewall to transplant on it. the floorboards are solid,but theres no trunk floor so id have to just make it flat. alls i know is its gonna be A LOT of fuckin work that im not sure that i wanna do hno:
> *


  *This is how they used to do it in the old days roll what you got....*


----------



## spikekid999

ya this is gonna be a big project but hopefully itll be worth it. i wanna bring mopars into the lowrider scene since there always left out :biggrin:


----------



## antwonee63

anyone got tru spokes like these ones for sale?
http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i281/Dal...slodschool7.jpg[/img]
[/quote]


----------



## Firefly

> anyone got tru spokes like these ones for sale?
> http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i281/Dal...slodschool7.jpg[/img]


[/quote]

Hit up Saul on here, he always has oldskool wheels for sale. And if he doesn't have them for sale right now, he can get them.

Undr8ed has alot of shit for tru-spokes too.


----------



## 66wita6

TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go

nice pics.!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 24 2007, 09:32 PM~9077498
> *ya this is gonna be a big project but hopefully itll be worth it. i wanna bring mopars into the lowrider scene since there always left out :biggrin:
> *


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Oct 25 2007, 09:15 PM~9085082
> *
> *


heres project Money Eater :0 
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2934209


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## six trey impala

My dads old 77 monte "Purple Passion"


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:0


----------



## six trey impala

he tore the vinyl top off later on and patterned the roof...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

he still got it??


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 27 2007, 11:07 PM~9098467
> *he still got it??
> *


naw sold it...but tomorrow we're going to pick up another 77 and he's gonna bring purple passion back...or he might go candy greens instead...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

thats coo; pops still lowriding,


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 27 2007, 11:10 PM~9098482
> *thats coo; pops still lowriding,
> *


yup...he's got a couple cars...66 impala convertible el camino with the LS front clip 66 caprice...he had a 66 impala SS with a/c but sold it not to long ago


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 27 2007, 10:38 PM~9098330
> *My dads old 77 monte "Purple Passion"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats bad 

that fucking bad


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Oct 28 2007, 12:45 AM~9098919
> *thats bad
> 
> that fucking bad
> *


:yes:


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Oct 28 2007, 08:45 AM~9098919
> *thats bad
> 
> that fucking bad
> *




tell em how it is :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

from some French magazines


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Oct 28 2007, 12:45 AM~9098919
> *thats bad
> 
> that fucking bad
> *


thanks today we're going to go get a laundau 77 monte...


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 28 2007, 09:01 AM~9099606
> *from some French magazines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOLY SHIT!!! Thats fucking Stan,,,Don't tell me thats Jr. with the mop hair do!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigPoppa

Yeah, caption says that's his son, the "Kings of Kentucky"

do you know about when this is?


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## Howard Wolowitz

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 29 2007, 08:28 AM~9105483
> *Yeah, caption says that's his son, the "Kings of Kentucky"
> 
> do you know about when this is?
> *


I would guess mid/late 80's. Stan hasn't owned that Monte for quite a while now.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 28 2007, 09:01 AM~9099606
> *from some French magazines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN THATS MY SUMMER MADNESS...HEY WHERE DID YOU GET THAT MAG? 

I NEVER KNEW MY CAR CAME OUT IN THAT MAG!

LET ME KNOW I WOULD LIKE TO BUY ONE....


----------



## BigPoppa

Some guy sent the scans to me, no info, sorry


----------



## Hustler on the go

nice pics.


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 29 2007, 09:13 PM~9111077
> *DAMN THATS MY SUMMER MADNESS...HEY WHERE DID YOU GET THAT MAG?
> 
> I NEVER KNEW MY CAR CAME OUT IN THAT MAG!
> 
> LET ME KNOW I WOULD LIKE TO BUY ONE....
> *


you shouldnt of sold it Abel  that car was baddddddddd


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## 66wita6

THOSE ARE SUM BADASS RYDES :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 30 2007, 06:28 PM~9117651
> *you shouldnt of sold it Abel    that car was baddddddddd
> *



OH WELL.....


Thats at LIFESTYLE"S Show at the Sports Arena in 1982.....First time I showed the car, it wasnt even finished! Mario talked me into showing it. 

I showed with LIFESTYLE.....


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## 66wita6

TTT


----------



## 66wita6

DON'T MEMBER IF I HAD POSTED THESE(GOT DSL)IF I DID,OH WELL,HERE THEY GO AGAIN.....
PREZ FROM BACK INTHE DAYS,ISSA'S 55 NOMAD,WHEN IT CAME OUT IN BLVD NIGHTS.....


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 28 2007, 05:53 AM~9099277
> *tell em how it is  :biggrin:
> *


haha yup


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Nov 3 2007, 07:08 PM~9148142
> *DON'T MEMBER IF I HAD POSTED THESE(GOT DSL)IF I DID,OH WELL,HERE THEY GO AGAIN.....
> PREZ FROM BACK INTHE DAYS,ISSA'S 55 NOMAD,WHEN IT CAME OUT IN BLVD NIGHTS.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*nice*


----------



## 66wita6

THANX HOMIE,KINDA HARD TRYING TOO MAKE SUM OLD MEMBERS TO "LEND "ME THIER PICS,WELL ,I'M STILL GONNA TRY TO GET SUM MORE :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Nov 5 2007, 07:17 PM~9161926
> *THANX HOMIE,KINDA HARD TRYING TOO MAKE SUM OLD MEMBERS TO "LEND "ME THIER PICS,WELL ,I'M STILL GONNA TRY TO GET SUM MORE  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg

ttt


----------



## Silentdawg

our place in history (sweden) may not be significant but we've been doing the damn thing since late 70's early 80's and these rides still exist in the same shape exept for the caprice wich is being redone and repainted and brought back from the dead.
-71 rivi








-66 caprice








-64 chevelle


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## MikeS

thank you for posting, TOPFAN.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Nov 8 2007, 04:54 AM~9181650
> *thank you for posting, TOPFAN.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 66wita6

:uh: ESO SI QUE SE MIRA CHINGON VATO :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Paul K

this is cool stuff :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Rolled Brim

*bump...*


----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm: TTT


----------



## PICAZZO

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## crenshaw magraw

t t t


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## Hustler on the go

keep posting them pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Nov 11 2007, 10:13 PM~9206793
> *keep posting them pics. :biggrin:
> *


*X2*


----------



## CaddyKid253

damn.... i got 97 pages to catch up on.


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks

I found some....


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 13 2007, 08:32 PM~9221778
> *I found some....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## scrape-it

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 13 2007, 08:32 PM~9221778
> *I found some....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wasn't that blue 64 in the first lrm video they made?


----------



## BOUNZIN




----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN

here's and old pic of the club, we did not have everyone there that day. some of those members have left the club, sad to see some of them go,but glad to see the complainers leave


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco SS

Here's some of my ride when I first got it up here from Dallas... about 12 years ago










after the hydros bolt ons and new paint


----------



## Loco SS

Dallas pics from very early 80's...

Los Bajitos De Grand Prairie


----------



## Loco SS

Here's some more from Tejas...


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 16 2007, 09:34 AM~9241668
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## UpInSmoke619

Lets see some more pictures of Rivieras...


----------



## Loco SS

Old School paint...


----------



## Hustler on the go

Nice!


----------



## HitemHard78

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco SS

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Nov 18 2007, 12:27 AM~9251260
> *Lets see some more pictures of Rivieras...
> *


Here's a better one...


----------



## UpInSmoke619

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Nov 18 2007, 02:04 PM~9253439
> *Here's a better one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## GANGSTA BOOGIE II

TTT...... :thumbsup:


----------



## low1

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 23 2007, 06:06 AM~9281526
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh my god :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

when was this photo taken?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by low1_@Nov 22 2007, 01:38 PM~9282844
> *oh my god  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> when was this photo taken?
> *


Around 1992. I bought this car with 50, 000 OG miles on it. It was a beauty....I wish I did not have to sell it.......


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 22 2007, 09:03 AM~9281513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 22 2007, 09:03 AM~9281513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN ASS 65


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## 66wita6

TTT,BACK TO THE TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 22 2007, 04:14 PM~9283548
> *Around 1992. I bought this car with 50, 000 OG miles on it. It was a beauty....I wish I did not have to sell it.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice ride.!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Nov 23 2007, 03:27 PM~9288559
> *Nice ride.!! :biggrin:
> *


*X2*


----------



## G Style




----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## 66wita6

MAS RETRATOS......TTT


----------



## G Style

TTT


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Nov 24 2007, 11:56 PM~9298335
> *MAS RETRATOS......TTT
> *


x2 Mas y mas. :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

:0


----------



## DREAM ON

THIS IS MY UNCLE 68 IMPALA IT'S BEEN PUT AWAY FOR A LONG TIME...

:0


----------



## BigPoppa

daammmn, any pics of it when it was out?


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## Rolled Brim

*BUMP.........*


----------



## Hustler on the go

Pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

My pops 62


----------



## Lil Spanks

2 more of my pops


----------



## Lil Spanks

RADUMB ONES








THIS ONE WAS FROM LIFESTYLE


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Hustler on the go

That is what I am talking about, keep them coming. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

TTT


----------



## WrazedWrong




----------



## WrazedWrong




----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 27 2007, 10:51 PM~9321023
> *My pops 62
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*NICE*

*All of them are firme*


----------



## Hustler on the go

Keep them coming. :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## La Lo

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Dec 1 2007, 02:58 PM~9349636
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 thats me on the right damn i was good looking back then ehh anthony.


----------



## La Lo

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Dec 1 2007, 03:13 PM~9349707
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the gold one was chops out of chicago who was the other one. and was that at sterling rockfalls?


----------



## 82HouseOfPain




----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## G Style




----------



## 66wita6

THOSE PICS FROM LIFESTYLE ARE TIGHT,ANYONE ELSE GOT ANYMORE?


----------



## Rolled Brim

*BUMP...*


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIK_9D1

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ATLANTIC/BEVERLY




----------



## bigal602

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Dec 1 2007, 01:58 PM~9349636
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey is that dude on the left measuring WIERD AL YANKOVICH?


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Dec 5 2007, 08:37 AM~9378688
> *hey is that dude on the left measuring WIERD AL YANKOVICH?
> *


man homie everyone says that when they see him in pics....LMAO!


----------



## Hustler on the go

:roflmao:


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Dec 5 2007, 07:37 AM~9378688
> *hey is that dude on the left measuring WIERD AL YANKOVICH?
> *


 :roflmao: I WAS WONDERIN THE SAME THING :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Dec 5 2007, 09:37 AM~9378688
> *hey is that dude on the left measuring WIERD AL YANKOVICH?
> *



That's him right before the Coolio video. LMAO

Hey 66wita6 como estan todos ???


----------



## G Style




----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Dec 5 2007, 03:31 PM~9381223
> *man homie everyone says that when they see him in pics....LMAO!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## zeus

WHATS GOOD!!!!

CHECK ME OUT!

http://www.myspace.com/zeusbeatsonly










http://www.myspace.com/zeusbeatsonly


----------



## W H A T




----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by W H A T_@Dec 6 2007, 02:17 AM~9386665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*orale schuela viejo*


----------



## Ant-dogg




----------



## G Style




----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## TOPFAN

Japanese Magazine after I sold this car to the Japs.....I believe this magazine transformed into the Japanese Lowrider ....


----------



## cj96ss




----------



## TOPFAN

My Homies from UNITED.......1980


----------



## DeeLoc

pimpin lincolns!!!!


----------



## TOPFAN

I was going thru my mags....and I found this pic of my friend's Monte....I had forgot about this car! Walt striped it. UNITED CAR CLUB. I wanted to get in UNITED....they had broke up by the time I finished my car....

I had forgot he named his car FANTASIA...Its funny, I named mine FANTASIA, not remembering he named his Monte the same....so many years ago.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 6 2007, 09:37 PM~9393764
> *pimpin lincolns!!!!
> *



hell ya, these were new back then!


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by W H A T_@Dec 6 2007, 01:17 AM~9386665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, that's Noriega from Brawley, CA. He used to live on "K" street. 
His brother, Fernie, had a clean yellow 72 caprice. 
They used to be with "Poor side of Town CC". My cousin, Pifas painted that 64 back in the late 70's.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 6 2007, 09:55 PM~9393939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going thru my mags....and I found this pic of my friend's Monte....I had forgot about this car! Walt striped it. UNITED CAR CLUB. I wanted to get in UNITED....they had broke up by the time I finished my car....
> 
> I had forgot he named his car FANTASIA...Its funny, I named mine FANTASIA, not remembering he named his Monte the same....so many years ago.
> *


you cant lie that some of the baddest cars came out from the SAN FERNANDO VALLEY :biggrin: and there still showing strong


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 6 2007, 11:01 PM~9394520
> *you cant lie that some of the baddest cars came out from the SAN FERNANDO VALLEY  :biggrin: and there still showing strong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




































































Saul

I agree....

we had power vents, door locks, windows. electric seat, A/C, tilt etc ....back in the day.  UNITED was the club to be in....from the VALLEY!


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Dec 6 2007, 11:05 PM~9394027
> *Damn, that's Noriega from Brawley, CA.  He used to live on "K" street.
> His brother, Fernie, had a clean yellow 72 caprice.
> They used to be with "Poor side of Town CC".  My cousin, Pifas painted that 64 back in the late 70's.
> 
> *


*Orale some history right there.*

TOPFAN Posted Yesterday, 10:31 PM 


My Homies from UNITED.......1980 
cj96ss Posted Yesterday, 09:33 PM 

*nice rides*


----------



## 66wita6

TTT uffin:


----------



## SAUL

:thumbsup:


----------



## G Style

:nicoderm:


----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 7 2007, 04:56 PM~9395824
> *
> Saul
> 
> I agree....
> 
> we had power vents, door locks, windows. electric seat, A/C, tilt etc ....back in the day.   UNITED was the club to be in....from the VALLEY!
> *


Man that's crazy, yesterday Joost was telling me about how much you like power everything when I brought up power vent windows :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Dec 9 2007, 05:05 AM~9408602
> *Man that's crazy, yesterday Joost was telling me about how much you like power everything when I brought up power vent windows  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 6 2007, 09:57 PM~9393950
> *hell ya, these were new back then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hell yeah!


----------



## warning

is this far enough back?


----------



## DeeLoc

I got that magazine


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 7 2007, 04:31 AM~9393733
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Homies from UNITED.......1980
> *


is that united car club


----------



## crenshaw magraw

any more pics of 
winos,khakis and old skool clothing ?


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## bluebyrd86

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 9 2007, 08:25 PM~9413283
> *any more pics of
> winos,khakis and old skool clothing ?
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Dec 10 2007, 06:05 AM~9416136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Dec 10 2007, 12:05 PM~9416136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i meet up with them at the mooneyes show.

firme gente and good prices tambien, got a pair of lace up winos for 15 bucks.

couldn't pass it up.

their outta ontario


----------



## TALKISCHEAP




----------



## crenshaw magraw




----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## 66wita6

ttt :nicoderm:


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 10 2007, 08:30 PM~9422540
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## A TODA MADRE




----------



## A TODA MADRE




----------



## A TODA MADRE

LRM 1980


----------



## A TODA MADRE




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## A TODA MADRE




----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 11 2007, 01:39 AM~9420989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr.Link

love thiz pics keep it up homeboyz!!!...


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 10 2007, 07:39 PM~9420989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


check out those forks.


----------



## 66wita6

TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go

Great Pics. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 10 2007, 10:00 PM~9422878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love that LTD :worship:


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 10 2007, 05:40 PM~9420999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AYE!!!! right click and saved!!!!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 11 2007, 09:15 PM~9431442
> *I love that LTD  :worship:
> *




Brand New...look at the plates! 














:cheesy:


----------



## rd62rdstr

Here's my 83 Nissan back in 1985. Took first place at the World of Wheels the following year in 1986.


----------



## 07-Gator

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Dec 11 2007, 11:33 AM~9425315
> *
> *


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 12 2007, 07:01 AM~9433491
> *Brand New...look at the plates!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah from UNIVERSAL FORD isnt that SUNRISE FORD now on LANKERSHIM BLVD


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Dec 11 2007, 10:29 AM~9425284
> *
> *


*orale OG anymore from this magazine*


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hard Kandy'63

Miller Park (Sacramento). Early 1980's '63 SS


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 12 2007, 04:12 PM~9437614
> *yeah from UNIVERSAL FORD isnt that SUNRISE FORD now on LANKERSHIM BLVD
> *




Yup...I used to work there.....


----------



## monte88

ttt


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Dec 12 2007, 04:34 PM~9438274
> *orale OG anymore from this magazine
> *


I have a few more homie. Ill try and post em up today.


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 12 2007, 03:01 PM~9433491
> *Brand New...look at the plates!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



brand new, wow...
i love the seventies.


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Dec 13 2007, 09:57 AM~9443409
> *I have a few more homie.  Ill try and post em up today.
> *


----------



## 66wita6

TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## 66wita6

BACK TO THE TOP :nicoderm:


----------



## Joost....

everytime topfan is around, good shit is being posted :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Dec 16 2007, 02:52 AM~9463348
> *everytime topfan is around, good shit is being posted  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: Hi Joost....when you coming to visit again?


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## TOPFAN

start ordering before they run out


----------



## SAUL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i already sent my $20 for each set i cant wait till they arrive to my pad


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## G Style




----------



## jugoDEcarlo




----------



## Rolled Brim

*bump...*


----------



## BIGTITO64

:biggrin:  :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## teal62impala




----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 19 2007, 09:15 AM~9483581
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## W H A T

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Dec 6 2007, 10:05 PM~9394027
> *Damn, that's Noriega from Brawley, CA.  He used to live on "K" street.
> His brother, Fernie, had a clean yellow 72 caprice.
> They used to be with "Poor side of Town CC".  My cousin, Pifas painted that 64 back in the late 70's.
> 
> *


US NORIEGAS ARE STILL IN K STREET PUTTING IT DOWN :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## 5Six Bel Air

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 10 2007, 06:33 PM~9420933
> *i meet up with them at the mooneyes show.
> 
> firme gente and good prices tambien, got a pair of lace up winos for 15 bucks.
> 
> couldn't pass it up.
> 
> their outta ontario
> *


They live around the corner from my inlaws. I picked up a pendleton from them on saturday


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Dec 20 2007, 12:35 PM~9492666
> *They live around the corner from my inlaws. I picked up a pendleton from them on saturday
> *


What's up 56 how much are the pendleton's from them?


----------



## Loco SS

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 10 2007, 07:33 PM~9420933
> *i meet up with them at the mooneyes show.
> 
> firme gente and good prices tambien, got a pair of lace up winos for 15 bucks.
> 
> couldn't pass it up.
> 
> their outta ontario
> *



How much for 10.5 shipped to 53122? Can't find lace up winos anywhere around here. Do they have a website?


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Dec 21 2007, 12:58 AM~9495374
> *How much for 10.5 shipped to 53122? Can't find lace up winos anywhere around here. Do they have a website?
> *


myspace.com/papi_chulos


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 21 2007, 04:21 PM~9503161
> *myspace.com/papi_chulos
> *


*Do they sell pendletons tambein?*


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## TOPFAN

:0










:0


----------



## TOPFAN

Another Mario Gomez / Walt creation......way back '81


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 22 2007, 11:59 AM~9508903
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :uh: I ALWAYS WANTED TO SEE HOW IT'LL LOOK WITH A GRILL LIKE THAT,LOOKS CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## TOPFAN

This is a 70s Lowrider.....show pipes, custom grill, flake top, Diamond tuck interior....one of my fav pics of all time....


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Rolled Brim

*Eelooo nice pics topfan im trying to figure out the car club a couple of pics up.I think it say little village if so that's an old school name.*


----------



## Rolled Brim

*ttt*


----------



## 66wita6

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

_TOGETHER BACK IN DA DAZE!! AND STILL SHOWING STRONG!!! EST.1977_​


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Dec 20 2007, 05:14 PM~9494987
> *What's up 56 how much are the pendleton's from them?
> 
> *


$90










I've paid less at some other places, but this guy is cool people and close by.

A few others I have.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Damn....them are slick...Where did you score them??


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Dec 26 2007, 01:12 AM~9532714
> *$90
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've paid less at some other places, but this guy is cool people and close by.
> 
> A few others I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I used to always carry one in high school. yea carry over my arm, hardly ever put it on..... Creased out Cords or Kakis with a white T (Town craft) and waffle stompers or winos..


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Dec 26 2007, 07:12 AM~9532714
> *$90
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've paid less at some other places, but this guy is cool people and close by.
> 
> A few others I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like the ones that papi chulo offers


----------



## Hustler on the go

Nice pics everybody. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> $90
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've paid less at some other places, but this guy is cool people and close by.
> 
> A few others I have.
> 
> Gracias 56 you have a very nice collection going there !
> I'm going to check him out on his my space I tried looking them up but I didn't see a website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El Aztec Pride Posted Yesterday, 11:42 PM
> TOGETHER BACK IN DA DAZE!! AND STILL SHOWING STRONG!!! EST.1977
> 
> *Firme pictures Aztec*


----------



## 817Lowrider

I know there might be a few back in the thread but any Artistics pics?


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

TTT


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 26 2007, 06:48 PM~9536801
> *I know there might be a few back in the thread but any  Artistics pics?
> *


----------



## KERRBSS




----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 28 2007, 06:57 PM~9553852
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship:   

Holy,Sh$t that is tight pic. Right click save. :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Dec 28 2007, 08:13 PM~9554211
> *:worship:  :worship:
> 
> Holy,Sh$t that is tight pic. Right click save. :biggrin:
> *


*X 2*

Man that's like take your pick. :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

TTT


----------



## G Style




----------



## Rolled Brim

*TTT*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP




----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin: GRACIAS STINGY BRIM!!!!!!!


----------



## G Style




----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Dec 30 2007, 02:42 PM~9565811
> *:biggrin: GRACIAS STINGY BRIM!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## 66wita6

TTT


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## Firefly

Thanks for the pics Abel! Happy new year man!


----------



## TOPFAN

For all you Old School Hoppers!!!!

This is the way it was in 1978!

















http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m297/monkeymommy316/PictureorVideo006-3.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## bigal602

nice pics and memories TOPFAN :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

BEL AIR......


----------



## TOPFAN

Remember when we used to cruise the SAN FERNANDO MALL? 

Bumper to Bumper!


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 1 2008, 11:53 AM~9579966
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEL AIR......
> *



Oh SH!T...thats bad ass!


----------



## B Town Fernie

> _Originally posted by W H A T_@Dec 6 2007, 12:17 AM~9386665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What up Tio.. OG in the game :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 1 2008, 11:20 AM~9580081
> *Remember when we used to cruise the SAN FERNANDO MALL?
> 
> Bumper to Bumper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Up Truman, down San Fernando and back! Repeat about 20 times. Hell yeah.


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 1 2008, 06:15 PM~9582393
> *TTT
> *


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 13 2005, 10:01 PM~3809306
> *Don't see very many Dusters.  At least back then people built different cars, they are all the same now. :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin: FIRME PICTURES!!! ANY MORE FROM " TOGETHER " ? POSTEM UP BRATHAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 2 2008, 02:12 AM~9582355
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thank you for posting


----------



## Firefly

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Firefly, *MikeS*

Wussup Mikey?!


----------



## keessimpala65

What's up Tom. Did you have some serious fog on the way home with the ltd? We did


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by keessimpala65_@Jan 2 2008, 12:52 PM~9586046
> *What's up Tom. Did you have some serious fog on the way home with the ltd? We did
> *


We didn't man, it was a real clear day yesterday


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice pics.


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## 66wita6

:uh: LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT A NICE STACK OF PICS RITE THERE,SO....UHMMM.......THAT MEAN YOU GONNA POST SUM MORE HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

YEAH MORE PICTURES


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## Psta

bacc in the day music video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0_OvVzfmqw


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 3 2008, 03:20 PM~9598131
> *bacc in the day music video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0_OvVzfmqw
> *




Thats ABUELO'S 77' Malibu from the ARTISTICS....he still has it!


----------



## MikeS




----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## H8R PROOF

HEY TOP FAN ...THE PICS OF THE GOLD MARK5 FROM LIFESTYLE...WHAT MAGAZINE YR & MONTH IS THAT FROM...IVE BEEN LOOKN 4 THAT ONE BUT DONT KNOW WHAT ISSUE....THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Jan 5 2008, 06:59 PM~9616470
> *HEY TOP FAN ...THE PICS OF THE GOLD MARK5 FROM LIFESTYLE...WHAT MAGAZINE YR & MONTH IS THAT FROM...IVE BEEN LOOKN 4 THAT ONE BUT DONT KNOW WHAT ISSUE....THANKS BRO :biggrin:
> *



Its FIRME magazine....


----------



## GANGSTA BOOGIE II

:thumbsup:


----------



## G Style




----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 5 2008, 09:39 PM~9617495
> *Its FIRME magazine....
> *


WHAT MONTH & YR OR VOL #...PLEASE...THANK U


----------



## mcloven

those


----------



## mcloven

some


----------



## mcloven

nice


----------



## mcloven

ass


----------



## mcloven

cars


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin:


----------



## KANDYLAND




----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## sancho 1

THIS IS CHARLIES CADILLAC FROM MAJESTICS SD



























 UHH


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## ABEL760

OLD SCHOOL CARS FROM LA GENTE DEL VALLE IMPERIAL!! BLACK GRAND PRIX WITH A BAD AS MURAL ON THE TRUNK OF A HYNA HOLDING THE LA GENTE PLAQUE WHICH BELONGED TO MY BROTHER PETER"WOLF"RUIZ AND A RED 64 IMPALA WHICH BELONGED TO RICK ROSAS FROM BRAWLEY.I CAN EVEN GO WAY BACK TO THE POOR SIDE OF TOWN DAYS. I GOT TO DIG IN MY CLOSET FOR THE JACKET WHICH BELONGED TO MY BROTHER.


----------



## ABEL760

LETS DO THIS AGAIN!!


----------



## 66wita6

BUSTOUT WITH THE RETRATOS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

nice pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Jan 8 2008, 12:17 AM~9636836
> *LETS DO THIS AGAIN!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*break out the poor side flickas when you get a chance*


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Jan 8 2008, 12:17 AM~9636836
> *LETS DO THIS AGAIN!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*break out the poor side flickas when you get a chance*


----------



## ABEL760

HERE IS A CLASSIC WITH THREE OG'S FROM LA GENTE .CHILLIN AT DEL RIO COUNTRY CLUB!! THE POOR SIDE OF TOWN PHOTOS I WILL POST UP SOON. THESE ARE THE ORIGINATORS OF LOWRIDING IN MY BOOK FOR VALLE IMPERIAL.


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Jan 8 2008, 11:46 PM~9645309
> *HERE IS A CLASSIC WITH THREE OG'S FROM LA GENTE .CHILLIN AT DEL RIO COUNTRY CLUB!! THE POOR SIDE OF TOWN PHOTOS I WILL POST UP SOON. THESE ARE THE ORIGINATORS OF LOWRIDING IN MY BOOK FOR VALLE IMPERIAL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 66wita6

SE MIRAN ATM ESE... uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6

IS THE BLAK GRAN PRIX THE SAME IN THE OTHER PIC,CEPT PAINTED SILVER :0


----------



## ABEL760

THIS PICTURE IS BEFORE HE REPAINTED THE CAR AND ADDED THE MURAL TO THE TRUNK.


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## 66wita6

TTT


----------



## GM RIDER




----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## G Style




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

FOUND THIS ONLINE I THINK THE CAR WAS FEATURED IN LRM


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## Rolled Brim

*ttt*


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## 66wita6

Y LOS RETRATOS,ON TAN?


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup:


----------



## B Town Fernie

> OLD SCHOOL CARS FROM LA GENTE DEL VALLE IMPERIAL!! BLACK GRAND PRIX WITH A BAD AS MURAL ON THE TRUNK OF A HYNA HOLDING THE LA GENTE PLAQUE WHICH BELONGED TO MY BROTHER PETER"WOLF"RUIZ AND A RED 64 IMPALA WHICH BELONGED TO RICK ROSAS FROM BRAWLEY.I CAN EVEN GO WAY BACK TO THE POOR SIDE OF TOWN DAYS. I GOT TO DIG IN MY CLOSET FOR THE JACKET WHICH BELONGED TO MY BROTHER.
> 
> You have pics of poor side of town rides? My dad and uncle were in that club, maybe you have pics of there cars. lets see um :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 18 2008, 01:29 PM~9728010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 FIRME, I only seen a two of those magazines in my lifetime.. thats rare..


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## scanlessfool

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 18 2008, 03:21 PM~9728365
> *:0  :0 FIRME, I only seen a two of those magazines in my lifetime.. thats rare..
> *


Man I'm only 21 and I've seen more than just 2. It helps that my tio has them in his collection :biggrin:


----------



## ABEL760

> OLD SCHOOL CARS FROM LA GENTE DEL VALLE IMPERIAL!! BLACK GRAND PRIX WITH A BAD AS MURAL ON THE TRUNK OF A HYNA HOLDING THE LA GENTE PLAQUE WHICH BELONGED TO MY BROTHER PETER"WOLF"RUIZ AND A RED 64 IMPALA WHICH BELONGED TO RICK ROSAS FROM BRAWLEY.I CAN EVEN GO WAY BACK TO THE POOR SIDE OF TOWN DAYS. I GOT TO DIG IN MY CLOSET FOR THE JACKET WHICH BELONGED TO MY BROTHER.
> 
> You have pics of poor side of town rides? My dad and uncle were in that club, maybe you have pics of there cars. lets see um :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE TO PULL THEM OUT BUT I WILL GET THEM SOON!!
Click to expand...


----------



## masatalker

> _Originally posted by scanlessfool_@Jan 18 2008, 03:57 PM~9728578
> *Man I'm only 21 and I've seen more than just 2. It helps that my tio has them in his collection  :biggrin:
> *


  I My tios had em too, but they got locked up and they lost a lot..


----------



## fairydust87

:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 18 2008, 04:28 PM~9728410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 66wita6

ORALE :nicoderm:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 18 2008, 03:29 PM~9728010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jan 20 2008, 04:17 PM~9740587
> *:0
> *


BEEN LOOKN 4 FIRME 4 AWHILE...& IF U DO FIND ONE THEY WANT WAY 2 MUCH 4 AN ISSUE  $45-50 EACH


----------



## 66wita6

TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## EEVLWYS

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 17 2008, 04:56 PM~9720781
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey those are mine ,and homie steve's bike back in 81-82..hehehe


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Jan 20 2008, 05:53 PM~9740886
> *BEEN LOOKN 4 FIRME 4 AWHILE...& IF U DO FIND ONE THEY WANT WAY 2 MUCH 4 AN ISSUE  $45-50 EACH
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Jan 20 2008, 04:53 PM~9740886
> *BEEN LOOKN 4 FIRME 4 AWHILE...& IF U DO FIND ONE THEY WANT WAY 2 MUCH 4 AN ISSUE  $45-50 EACH
> *


THESE ARE RARE YOU DONT COME ACROSS THEM THAT OFTEN


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 22 2008, 08:24 PM~9760053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: IS THIS THE ONE THAT CAME OUT IN HEART BREAKER,THE ONE THAT GOT TORCHED?


----------



## SAUL

YEAH BUT THEY STOLD THE "GOLDEN KNIGHT" REMEMBER :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 22 2008, 10:48 PM~9760272
> *YEAH BUT THEY STOLD THE "GOLDEN KNIGHT" REMEMBER  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 22 2008, 09:25 PM~9760065
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## BigPoppa

:uh: 



> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 22 2008, 09:02 PM~9759801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 23 2008, 10:09 AM~9763139
> *:uh:
> *


IS IT 4 SELL?....HIT ME UP


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 22 2008, 08:17 PM~9759980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Talk about badass!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 10 2007, 09:39 PM~9420989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn!!!!! a murry dragger frame and gangster mufflers! I had one of those frames, and I didnt realize the the gangster mufflers started way back then. :0 :0 :0


----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigal602

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 23 2008, 08:35 PM~9768404
> *damn!!!!!  a murry dragger frame and gangster mufflers!    I had one of those frames, and I didnt realize the the gangster mufflers started way back then. :0  :0  :0
> *


we used to make our pipes (mufflers) from handle bars.


----------



## G Style




----------



## SAUL




----------



## crenshaw magraw

ttt


----------



## 66wita6

THOSE ARE SUM BADASS "MAGAZINE" PICS,WOULD BE EVEN BETTER IF OTHER JENTE POST THE ONES THEY HAVE..COUGH,COUGH..LAUGHING BOY..COUGH,COUGH


----------



## 66wita6

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 22 2008, 10:11 PM~9759896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shit that looks like the sedan delivery that was in Blvd Nights.


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 26 2008, 11:18 PM~9793717
> *Shit that looks like the sedan delivery that was in Blvd Nights.
> *


YOU MEAN THE ONE IN THE BODY SHOP?


----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## Reverend Hearse

wow those are from when lowrider was actually about the sport not the money........maybe the editors and higher ups should take a look and see what it used to be ..........


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## 66wita6

PICS LOOK CLEAN,POST SUM MORE HOMIE uffin:


----------



## eastbay68




----------



## eastbay68




----------



## eastbay68




----------



## eastbay68




----------



## eastbay68




----------



## eastbay68




----------



## eastbay68




----------



## eastbay68




----------



## eastbay68




----------



## eastbay68




----------



## eastbay68




----------



## og flip from frisco

The first Low Creations C.C Frisco business card. With Derek Ward(rip), Stan the man, Kenny, Big Joe(rip).........1974


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jan 28 2008, 11:52 PM~9810452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn, look at Dave Marquez in the middle pic.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim

*nice pics keep em coming*


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## lowridersfinest

anybody find out what issue or year was 64' from the ice cube "it was a good day video"


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 31 2008, 02:18 AM~9829440
> *anybody find out what issue or year was 64' from the  ice cube "it was a good day video"
> *


April 1993 I believe

great pics people, I put most all of them in my fotki albums


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## 66wita6

:wave:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 31 2008, 04:21 PM~9830089
> *April 1993 I believe
> 
> great pics people, I put most all of them in my fotki albums
> *


you have some very nice pics saved, thanks!


----------



## G Style




----------



## Rolled Brim

*BUMP...*


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

MORE PICS HOMIE'S,TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 3 2008, 06:29 PM~9856811
> *MORE PICS HOMIE'S,TTMFT :thumbsup:
> *


*X 2 TTT*


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jul 4 2006, 05:16 PM~5716001
> *here is pic of my uncles and there rides back in the mid 80's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Mr.74 What year Monte was your tios


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## aceuh

Here's a couple.


----------



## 66wita6

I LIKE HOW THE 58'S WITH THE APPLETONS LOOK :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLACJON

nice pics  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by 66wita6+Jan 27 2008, 12:02 PM~9795347-->
> 
> 
> 
> YOU MEAN THE ONE IN THE BODY SHOP?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eastbay68_@Jan 29 2008, 01:39 AM~9810354
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The paint on the El Camio is badass :0


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin: BAD ASS KEEPEM CUMMMMING!!!!!


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 6 2008, 06:56 PM~9880243
> *I LIKE HOW THE  58'S WITH THE APPLETONS LOOK :thumbsup:
> *


*X 2*


----------



## Lowridnrob

Is that 59" camino in the king and story shot "LOCO 59"??


----------



## Rolled Brim

*ttt*


----------



## 66wita6

DON'T REALLY LIKE POST'IN PICS OFF OF OLD MAGS,EVEN THOU THEY DO LOOK TIGHT....MITE AS WELL GO WITH THE FLOW,QUE NO? DON'T KNOW IF THIS ALLREADY GOT POSTED IN HERE,BUT THIS SHOWS SUM OF THE OG MEMBERS FROM THE SANTANA B.C ,THAT LATER WENT INTO THE SANTANA C.C(SUM OF THESE BIKES STILL EXIST)...'79/'80 ERA....















uffin: 








WHEN SANTANA STARTED IN '79,IT WAS ALONG SIDE OF THE BIKE CLUB TOO,I'LL TRY TO GET MORE PICS FROM THE PAST...ALRATO :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68

> _Originally posted by Lowridnrob_@Feb 7 2008, 04:32 PM~9889177
> *Is that 59" camino in the king and story shot "LOCO 59"??
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Feb 8 2008, 04:47 AM~9893386
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: now thats old school


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERT71MC

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 7 2008, 08:50 PM~9891051
> *DON'T REALLY LIKE POST'IN PICS OFF OF OLD MAGS,EVEN THOU THEY DO LOOK TIGHT....MITE AS WELL GO WITH THE FLOW,QUE NO? DON'T KNOW IF THIS ALLREADY GOT POSTED IN HERE,BUT THIS SHOWS SUM OF THE OG MEMBERS FROM THE SANTANA B.C ,THAT LATER WENT INTO THE SANTANA C.C(SUM OF THESE BIKES STILL EXIST)...'79/'80 ERA....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHEN SANTANA STARTED IN '79,IT WAS ALONG SIDE OF THE BIKE CLUB TOO,I'LL TRY TO GET MORE PICS FROM THE PAST...ALRATO :biggrin:
> *


ray ramirez was killed a few years back, but i know where his bike is, he was abels causin


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Around 1972. Check my thread in the Car Clubs Forum I will be posting more old pictures.
Andy









.


----------



## Rolled Brim

*Firme pics 66wita*


----------



## G Style




----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 8 2008, 06:50 PM~9898377
> *Around 1972. Check my thread in the Car Clubs Forum I will be posting more old pictures.
> Andy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats what im talking about


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Feb 8 2008, 03:47 AM~9893386
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## aceuh




----------



## SD*ANGELA*CALI

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## jimenez bikes

nice


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin: LIKE I SAID!! THATS BADD ASS FOTOS ESE!!!!! KEEPEM COMMING!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Feb 8 2008, 10:47 AM~9893386
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm i remember my grandpa having a old skool radio like that.

used to listen to the hors races on it.


----------



## aceuh




----------



## 66wita6

IS THIS THE STYLE JESSE JAMES WANTED HIS RYDE ,MOON GLOW(?),TO LOOK LIKE?


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 12 2008, 06:59 PM~9926978
> *IS THIS THE STYLE JESSE JAMES WANTED HIS RYDE ,MOON GLOW(?),TO LOOK LIKE?
> *


kind of looks like that's what he was shooting for....


----------



## 66wita6

THIS IS A BADASS PIC....THANX NORCAL75...








:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin: BADD ASS PICTURE BRO!!


----------



## Rolled Brim

*ttt*


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 12 2008, 05:52 PM~9927455
> *THIS IS A BADASS PIC....THANX NORCAL75...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: I HAVE THE NEGATIVE...


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Feb 13 2008, 10:26 PM~9938417
> *:biggrin: I HAVE THE NEGATIVE...
> *



Hook a collector up with a print!


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 13 2008, 11:29 PM~9938837
> *Hook a collector up with a print!
> *



x2!!!


----------



## Rolled Brim

*bump...*


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Feb 13 2008, 09:26 PM~9938417
> *:biggrin: I HAVE THE NEGATIVE...
> *


 :uh: WELL POST THE REST OF THEM OG PICS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Oldtimer

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jan 29 2008, 04:59 PM~9813791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 15 2008, 05:35 AM~9946458
> *:uh: WELL POST THE REST OF THEM OG PICS HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## G Style




----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## Hustler on the go

Loving those pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## S C 52




----------



## 66wita6

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

MAS RETRATOS PLEEES :yes:


----------



## G Style




----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 21 2008, 06:09 PM~9998585
> *MAS RETRATOS PLEEES :yes:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Chico_Valentay

loving this thread.... old school low low's..... timeless!


----------



## Rolled Brim

*TTT*


----------



## HIGHTONE

> _Originally posted by S C 52_@Feb 20 2008, 08:22 AM~9985301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## 66wita6

FROM THE PETERSON EXHIBIT......








AND THIS WAS A REAL BLAST FROM THE PAST,MMBER SEEING IT IN LRM,BOUT HOW THE GUY CAME UP TO BE A DOCTOR....








TRUE LEGENDS.....GYPSY ROSE....
























.......DRESSED TO KILL......
















:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## G Style




----------



## AZTEKA 68

*A few from Majestix Old School...*


----------



## 66wita6

SE MIRAN ATODA MADRE :thumbsup:


----------



## ElSancho

nice


----------



## ElMonte74'

real nice


----------



## Joost....

I think its wonderful they got a few important old school lowriders into the peterson museum so everybody can see them again, especially the younger guys that havent been around when those rides busted out!


----------



## 66wita6

IT WAS ALSO A BIG PLUS TO VIEW MR CARTOONS ICE CREAM TRUCK IN PERSON TOO,WHICH I THINK WILL BE OR GO DOWN IN THE BOOKS LIKE OLD SCHOOL RYDES OF THE PAST,I REALLY WOULDN'T MIND SELLING ICE CREAMS FROM THIS RYDE........








































:thumbsup: (NOTE,I KNOW THAT THESE AREN'T OLD PICS,BUT SUM TIME IN THE NAER FUTURE THEY MITE BE,QUE NO :biggrin: )


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 26 2008, 05:21 PM~10036724
> *IT WAS ALSO A BIG PLUS TO VIEW MR CARTOONS ICE CREAM TRUCK IN PERSON TOO,WHICH I THINK WILL BE OR GO DOWN IN THE BOOKS LIKE OLD SCHOOL RYDES OF THE PAST,I REALLY WOULDN'T MIND SELLING ICE CREAMS FROM THIS RYDE........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: (NOTE,I KNOW THAT THESE AREN'T OLD PICS,BUT SUM TIME IN THE NAER FUTURE THEY MITE BE,QUE NO :biggrin: )
> *


Thats BAD ASS


----------



## 66wita6

HELL YEA IT IS,THE COLOR OF THE FLAKE REMINDS ME OF LETHAL WEAPON....BUT STILL REMENISING OF CHEECH AND CHONGS TRUCK TOO,IF THEY WERE TO HAVE PAINTED IT,I MEAN THE ONE WITH THE CADDY SIDES ON THE REAR...


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by AZTEKA 68_@Feb 25 2008, 10:07 AM~10024013
> *A few from Majestix Old School...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim

*bump...*


----------



## Rolled Brim

*ttt*


----------



## drew-barry-86

<div style="width:480px; text-align: center;"><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://w191.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http://w191.photobucket.com/albums/z124/drew-barry-86/d030ba99.pbw" height="360" width="480"></div>
Taste of Latin C.C. 1986


----------



## drew-barry-86




----------



## drew-barry-86

http://s191.photobucket.com/albums/z124/dr...nt=d030ba99.pbw


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup: LOOKS NICE


----------



## drew-barry-86




----------



## drew-barry-86

http://s191.photobucket.com/albums/z124/dr...rent=img002.jpg


----------



## drew-barry-86

http://s191.photobucket.com/albums/z124/dr...rent=img002.jpg


----------



## drew-barry-86




----------



## drew-barry-86




----------



## drew-barry-86




----------



## drew-barry-86




----------



## drew-barry-86

PUMPED


----------



## drew-barry-86

ODESSA,SUPER SHOW


----------



## drew-barry-86

ALL of the cars Belonged to TASTE OF LATIN C.C. IN the early 80's to late 90's


----------



## drew-barry-86

Hope yall liked the ranflas, I'll look for some more old school pics. Its kinda hard cuz they belong to my jefito, and he dont just let them go so easy.


----------



## SAUL

damm homie does are some badd ass pictures thanks for sharing drew-barry-86 hope to see more


----------



## G Style




----------



## drew-barry-86

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 28 2008, 10:19 PM~10055287
> *damm homie does are some badd ass pictures  thanks for sharing drew-barry-86  hope to see more
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Feb 28 2008, 09:31 PM~10054381
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of the cars Belonged to TASTE OF LATIN C.C.  IN the early 80's to late 90's
> *


*Orale drew86 all firme pictures from back in the day.Hey you said that they belonged to your jefito right ? My jefitos primo was in TASTE OF LATIN here in Houstone back in the late 70's and early 80's his name is Rudy Talamantes.Not sure if you pop had met any of the members from over here so I thought I would ask.If he gives you any more post em up gracias.*


----------



## Lowridnrob

Anyone have any still pics of the rivi in this war video? its says thanks to New Life and Bachlors c.c. in the end.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyBhAglWZ9Q


----------



## 66wita6

THIS VIDEO'S PRETTY BAD TOO...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhGHv3uckQI
:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE I SEEN THIS ONE TO,"LOWRIDEN IN THE HOOD".....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=em55UD_lTjs
uffin:


----------



## Lowridnrob

:biggrin: Weren't those cats supposed to make a new movie a while back?


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by Lowridnrob_@Mar 2 2008, 01:51 PM~10070642
> *Anyone have any still pics of the rivi in this war video? its says thanks to New Life and Bachlors c.c. in the end.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyBhAglWZ9Q
> *


*Yeah I seen that when I first found the video some time back,Old school Placas from back then.*


----------



## King Daddy

Not an old picture, but irrefutably an old car.


----------



## drew-barry-86

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Feb 29 2008, 05:17 PM~10060589
> *Orale drew86 all firme pictures from back in the day.Hey you said that they belonged to your jefito right ? My jefitos primo was in TASTE OF LATIN here in Houstone back in the late 70's and early 80's his name is Rudy Talamantes.Not sure if you pop had met any of the members from over here so I thought I would ask.If he gives you any more post em up gracias.
> *


I asked him bro but he dont remember him, he said he would have to see a picture. He remembers alot of homeboys from, San Angelo, San Antonio, El Paso and a couple of other towns


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Mar 4 2008, 12:28 PM~10085842
> *I asked him bro but he dont remember him, he said he would have to see a picture.  He remembers alot of homeboys from, San Angelo, San Antonio, El Paso and a couple of other towns
> *


Orale gracias


----------



## Rolled Brim

*TTT*


----------



## Rolled Brim

*TTT*


----------



## Hustler on the go

Pics. anyone. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Lowridnrob

http://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh104/Juschiln/Save0020.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## Lowridnrob

Unique Creations 63


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 24 2007, 07:04 PM~9524000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



old but very very beautiful


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

HOPEFULLY THESE WERE'NT POSTED YET....








uffin:


----------



## Lowridnrob

That impala up top is hella O.G. :0 








Clasic image bomb,One of my all time favorite bombs.


----------



## keessimpala65

Very nice pics here  :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

JUST TRYIN TO BRING THE PAST ,BACK TO THE FUTURE :nicoderm:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 8 2008, 10:03 AM~10119978
> *JUST TRYIN TO BRING THE PAST ,BACK TO THE FUTURE :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

.......DRESSED TO KILL......
















:thumbsup: :worship: 
[/quote]


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 7 2008, 09:27 PM~10117027
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## EL PECADOR




----------



## texas outlaw

> _Originally posted by Lowridnrob_@Mar 6 2008, 10:01 PM~10109287
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unique Creations 63
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim

*bump...*


----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## Rolled Brim

*TTT*


----------



## 66wita6

:dunno: MORE PICS?


----------



## julio g

we'll see u on easter!


----------



## julio g




----------



## 66wita6

SEE THAT YOU GOT IT ,AYE LOS MIRAMOS PUES......








:thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## JUCYAZ

what bad ass photos..... great memories i bet!!!!


----------



## aceuh




----------



## 66wita6

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 15 2008, 07:04 PM~10176513
> *:uh:
> *


x2?


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 15 2008, 07:43 PM~10176931
> *x2?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## aceuh

:uh: You boys are failing your ol school test! Google Eddie Martinez and upholstrey. This pic would be from the early 60s.


----------



## Rolled Brim

*ttt*


----------



## Lowridnrob

My 59 that I used to cruise king and story SanJo with. You can see the crushed velvet interior if you look close.


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by Lowridnrob_@Mar 18 2008, 01:52 AM~10194866
> *My 59 that I used to cruise king and story SanJo with. You can see the crushed velvet interior if you look close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GM RIDER

> _Originally posted by Lowridnrob_@Mar 6 2008, 09:01 PM~10109287
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unique Creations 63
> *


----------



## Lowridnrob

Luckily I never sold my nine. Here it is theese days in my backyard . Hopefully back on the streets '09 my chrome is pitted  
http://www.flickr.com/photos/juschiln/4072...57594063596556/


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## Hydros

I don't know how many of you already know this, squaredump.com is devoted to the Lowrider scene 1990 and before. The people, events, cars, hydraulics and shows.

I have about a hundred pics of car shows and hops from 75 to 82. Not yet uploaded, someday.

If you are interested, you need to become a member to post pictures and text. One good thing when posting old pics is I can edit them to not look faded using photoshop. I'll try to post a before and after here. If you are from San Diego and have pics from the Korner Kar Klub events, let me know. 

Anyone have pics of get together in Old Town from the late 70's?

[email protected]


----------



## Rolled Brim

*TTT*


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## Hydros

There are two new boards:

New Category - Getting lifted back in the day
Getting lifted in the 60s
Getting lifted in the 70s

I want your story on when you first got lifted. If not, tell us about what you did see. How hard was it to get parts? What kind of parts were used? 

What were you feeling knowing you were one of the few that had hydraulics. Or riding in a car that had them. Was it your bothers, friend? 

What were the issues with repairs, the cops, your girl? 

I'll post mine up when I can. Anyone ever buy from Pallies?


----------



## Hydros

I have a mess of faded pics, Using software kinda helps.


----------



## Hydros

BTW, the pictures fad because of cheap photo paper/there is acid in the photo album. 

You can get acid free albums, trouble is, the sticky stuff on the old albums makes it real hard to remove your pictures. But if you don't, someday, there will be no original picture. Did you save the negatives?


----------



## Silentdawg

ttt


----------



## BombaAussieStyle

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Feb 28 2008, 08:26 PM~10054307
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool, a lowrided falcon, i'm building one of these for my daughter


----------



## Rolled Brim

*BUMP*


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 25 2008, 07:46 PM~10256143
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a mess of faded pics, Using software kinda helps.
> *


 :uh: SEE THE VATO HOLDING THE OLD TIMES JACKET,HE'S MY JEFITO,LOOKS GRUMPY ,HUH,WELL HE WAS MORE THAN PISSED OFF WHEN I TOOK HIS PHOTO ALBUM APART,I DON'T THINK HE WAS THINKING OF SAVING THE NEGATIVES EITHER, I JUST WANTED TO POST HOW IT WAS DONE IN HIS TIME,AND NOW THAT ITS MY TURN,I CAN SHOW MY SHORTYS HOW THEY WILL DO IN THIERS WITH PROPER GUIDENCE  ....................POST MORE RETRATOS VIEJOS :biggrin:


----------



## goose

nice pics .


----------



## Hydros

You know I own a 69 Chevelle. I ought to bang my head against the wall. I'm always looking for a car in the 60's to lift. I just never thought the 69 Chevelle looked good as a Lowrider. :0 Now I am staring right at a 68-69 Lowrider, The blue paint reminded me of my car. 

I alway considered the 69 as a hot rod type, even though I had switches on my 66 ans 67 Chevelle 

Naw, maybe I'll buy a impala instead...


----------



## Ese Caqui

NICE PICS


----------



## josie_p

ttt


----------



## Hydros

I want your story.

If you were lifted in the 60 or 70s, don't let the memory slip by. Tell others.

Here is part of mine:

_I wanted the front lifted first. So first thing was mounting the batteries. At the time I didn't know what pain it would be to work on the systems with the batteries tucked away. I made a wood frame up under the back seat. They just fit with live wires just inches from the upper sheet metal.

Next the pump. I didn't have a long hose or I did not have the money or who knows why, but I ended up mounting my Pesco with the bubble tank up under the right fender. The pump just fit at an angle. I bought a lot of fittings from the local Earls Surplus store. Since the Pesco came complete with the tank, hoses and all valves, I just bolted the assemble in place, or maybe I just wedged it. I got some heavy gauge wire and ran that to the front. At the time, I did not know the frame of the car was the ground, so you guessed it. I also ran a ground wire from the pump back to the batteries. 

Then I think I ran the hose up the rear side of the fender well and to T'd to the front cylinders.

Setting up the solenoids was easy as it was just like a ford starter type of deal. I also knew how to hot wire these as it was too easy. So what I learned in autoshop 101 kicked in.

That was it, I had the small wiring all figured out, like the switch and dump wiring to the front. The heavy wiring for the batteries and then the hydraulics all in place and hooked up. The only thing I needed was the cut outs and cylinders installed.

I was going to San Diego City College and taking paint and body class. I met a guy there, Hernandez, He used to take his big brothers car to school, it was also a Monte Carlo too. I think he hit the switches maybe once, I guess making sure his bother was not around. Anyways he came from around 24nd and Island St. We also had another guy in the same class that lived on 25th and Island. He had a juiced 74 Impala. He was a little older. I think that was the first car that I was in when the switches were hit. Interesting, but not all that memorable. In fact I just remembered this as I write this. I think it made a lot of noise, that's was caught my attention.

But, then one day, as I was walking from the bus to the college, I seen a sight that still is inbeded in my mine. In between the buildings I could see just enough of the intersection. There is was late model white Impala, takings it's time driving through the intersection. Another up and down car, it pops up, them down, then back up and DAMN, it's off the ground, That was it!!! All this time every car with hydraulics I seen looked boring, no big deal, just up and down. But this, this was something new, this was something what's the word/s *************! Right there and then I made a vow, I was going to have a car that was going do to that, no mater what. Everything I was doing in my life at that time was put on hold. From now on I was going to accomplish one goal. I was going to get lifted and I was going to hop.
_

Here's the rest: http://squaredump.com/smf/index.php?topic=115.0

Because of hackers only members can post, email first and I'll set up your membership and password, or just email me your story and I'll post it up. 

[email protected]


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT,BUT WITH MORE PICS ,LESS TYPE........ :biggrin:


----------



## G Style




----------



## Rolled Brim

*TTT*


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 27 2008, 12:48 AM~10265906
> *You know I own a 69 Chevelle. I ought to bang my head against the wall. I'm always looking for a car in the 60's to lift.  I just never thought the 69 Chevelle looked good as a Lowrider.  :0 Now I am staring right at a 68-69 Lowrider, The blue paint reminded me of my car.
> 
> I alway considered the 69 as a hot rod type, even though I had switches on my 66 ans 67 Chevelle
> 
> Naw, maybe I'll buy a impala instead...
> *


I only had 2 lowrider cars when I was young from the early 70's to early 80's.., both were 69 Chevelle Malibu's..

Hop'n Mad straight out of East Side San Jose..


----------



## Hydros

Damn the white one is looking nice. My car looks almost like the blue with the black top.
I still can't bring myself to lifting it. But damn it does look nice.

If I get the chance, I'll photo shop and post them.


----------



## Rolled Brim

*TTT*


----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 31 2008, 10:25 PM~10303422
> *Damn the white one is looking nice. My car looks almost like the blue with the black top.
> I still can't bring myself to lifting it. But damn it does look nice.
> 
> If I get the chance, I'll photo shop and post them.
> *


To get the back to lay frame you have to build a step down either off the rear end or on the trailing arms, if you use the trailing arm you have to make sure you wrap and box them.. Andy Dougals from Andy's Hydraulics came up with this idea for my Chevelle, prior to this people used to use what were called domes in order to get a car with a short rear end to lay frame..


----------



## PICAZZO

DOES ANYONE HAVE PICTURES OF LORDS OF FRISCO??


----------



## drew-barry-86

Here are a couple more of my jefitos rides  













































Hope yall like them


----------



## Hydros

Any pics of the rides in San Diego in the 70s?

Also, anyone know how to get a hold of Andy Dougles these days?


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Apr 2 2008, 01:06 PM~10317530
> *Here are a couple more of my jefitos rides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope yall like them
> *


DAMN YO POP'S WAS ROLLIN, NICE PICS!  
WAS THIS IN TEXAS?


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Apr 2 2008, 04:00 PM~10318414
> *Any pics of the rides in San Diego in the 70s?
> 
> Also, anyone know how to get a hold of Andy Dougles these days?
> *


Heard Andy has a tire and wheel shop in San Jose. He came on here awhile back but never seen him on here again.. Andy's Hydraulics was the shit back in the day.. He help put San Jose on the map by hitting major inches back in the day, mid 70's...


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 1 2008, 08:57 PM~10312557
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE PICTURES OF LORDS OF FRISCO??
> *


----------



## drew-barry-86

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Apr 2 2008, 03:51 PM~10318821
> *DAMN YO POP'S WAS ROLLIN, NICE PICS!
> WAS THIS IN TEXAS?
> *


All in Lamesa, Texas, But the Blue Radical pic was taken in Sonora at the road side park


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Apr 3 2008, 11:08 AM~10325541
> *All in Lamesa, Texas,  But the Blue Radical pic was taken in Sonora at the road side park
> *


Damn homie your pops sure did like Monte Carlos


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Apr 2 2008, 01:06 PM~10317530
> *Here are a couple more of my jefitos rides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




ay is this your mom?


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Apr 2 2008, 02:06 PM~10317530
> *Here are a couple more of my jefitos rides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope yall like them
> *


Look at the Vato's shoe's esa, ol'skool homie, wino's....


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## drew-barry-86

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Apr 5 2008, 10:48 AM~10342131
> *ay is this your mom?
> *


 :biggrin: yeah, she was pregnate with my carnal right there


----------



## Hustler on the go

nice pics right there. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

MAN,I USED TO HAVE A MONTE LIKE THIS FULLY LOADED WITH SWIVLE SEATS,FLOOR SHIFTER,FACTORY SUNROOF,SOLD IT CHEAP :banghead:


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT uffin:


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Apr 6 2008, 06:45 PM~10347380
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAN,I USED TO HAVE A MONTE LIKE THIS FULLY LOADED WITH SWIVLE SEATS,FLOOR SHIFTER,FACTORY SUNROOF,SOLD IT CHEAP :banghead:
> *


I just picked one up! :biggrin: all exept for the sun roof.


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## juicyfruit187




----------



## Rolled Brim

*Very nice pics keep em coming*


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Apr 2 2008, 04:00 PM~10318414
> *Any pics of the rides in San Diego in the 70s?
> 
> Also, anyone know how to get a hold of Andy Dougles these days?
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 6 2008, 01:38 PM~10348363
> *I just picked one up! :biggrin: all exept for the sun roof.
> *


 :0


----------



## fairydust87

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## Hydros

Looking for pictures of the Palley Supply Co. Inside or outside. Of special interest is the front counter area. Will pay$$ or trade for aircraft parts. The more details in the picture, the better. Outside parking lot with rides are also wanted but the building name should be shown. 

I will pay $$ if you have any pictures of the open filing cabinets drawers showing the big green hydro-aires or adels.

Also, the back area in the other room and storeroom areas and anyone that used to work the front counter too.


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 7 2008, 09:53 PM~10361053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man.....you wasn't at the Peterson Museum on Sunday were you??? If not I was talking someone from your club, a real cool cat, but I didn't get a chance to get his name :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Rolled Brim

*TTT*


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 8 2008, 11:00 AM~10364153
> *man.....you wasn't at the Peterson Museum on Sunday were you??? If not I was talking someone from your club, a real cool cat, but I didn't get a chance to get his name :0  :cheesy:
> *



NAH...THAT WASNT ME BROTHA...

But if he was from PREMIER, hes gotta be cool!  :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim

*bump*


----------



## eseoso69

FIRME FLICKAS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

PONGEN MAS :thumbsup:


----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 10 2008, 09:58 PM~10387158
> *PONGEN MAS :thumbsup:
> *


*X 2*


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT


----------



## bucky

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 7 2008, 09:53 PM~10361053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice !!!


----------



## Rolled Brim

*TTT*


----------



## 66wita6

TTT


----------



## Escandaloso

TTT


----------



## Rolled Brim

*ttt*


----------



## Rolled Brim

*bump*


----------



## 66wita6

Y LOS RETRATOS


----------



## DJLATIN




----------



## DJLATIN




----------



## DJLATIN




----------



## TOPFAN

SAN FERNANDO MISSION 1983


"MADAME MEDUSA" 63


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 19 2008, 11:25 AM~10453306
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAN FERNANDO MISSION 1983
> "MADAME MEDUSA" 63
> *


*NICE*


----------



## ragtopking

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Apr 7 2008, 09:49 PM~10361006
> *Looking for pictures of the Palley Supply Co.  Inside or outside. Of special interest is the front counter area.  Will pay$$ or trade for aircraft parts. The more details in the picture, the better. Outside parking lot with rides are also wanted but the building name should be shown.
> 
> I will pay $$ if you have any pictures of the open filing cabinets drawers showing the big green hydro-aires or adels.
> 
> Also, the back area in the other room and storeroom areas and anyone that used to work the front counter too.
> *


tony call me...


----------



## Lowridnrob

My Regal when it was brand new in the 80's








http://www.flickr.com/photos/juschiln/2433529360/


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 18 2008, 06:25 PM~10449672
> *Y LOS RETRATOS
> *


x2


----------



## SAUL

we want more :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## eyeneff

TTT :thumbsup: 

Thanks everyone for sharing, much love and respect to the OG's.
I didn't get much done here at work today, but I finally made it through this thread!!


----------



## 66wita6

THEE ARTISTICS, PARAMOUNT CA,EST. 1968.....


----------



## 66wita6

ARTISTICS CHAUFERING A WEDDING ..........


----------



## BigPoppa

damn, any way you can scale those little ones up?


----------



## 66wita6

NAH,THATS HOW THEY SHOW ON THE SITE TOO


----------



## Lowridnrob




----------



## Donny Biggs

66Wita6 Thank you so much for starting the post. :cheesy: This is a part of Lowrider history, and I think everyone should spend the three plus hours like I did reading the posts and viewing all of the amazing rides that this lifestyle has had over the years.  I can remember seeing almost all of these rides while sitting in class reading my old issues old LRM back in the early 90's :thumbsup: wow i feel so inspired!! Thats dedication Vic!! Thanks again homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 19 2008, 10:25 AM~10453306
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAN FERNANDO MISSION 1983
> "MADAME MEDUSA" 63
> *


some guy in Stockton, CA. own that car now, i remember my Dad was gonna buy it when they were selling it. But the top is all damaged and the paint was chipped. But the inside was still flawless :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 19 2008, 09:23 AM~10453066
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 27 2008, 02:43 PM~10514930
> *THEE ARTISTICS, PARAMOUNT CA,EST. 1968.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 66wita6

AHORA PUES,NOW IT'S YOUR'S ALL TURN TO POST THEM OLD PICS UP  :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

Nice pics! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GM RIDER

> _Originally posted by Lowridnrob_@Apr 22 2008, 09:56 PM~10481768
> *My Regal when it was brand new in the 80's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/juschiln/2433529360/
> *


 Looks brand new. Like those wheels:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 28 2008, 05:53 PM~10524993
> *AHORA PUES,NOW IT'S YOUR'S ALL TURN TO POST THEM OLD PICS UP   :thumbsup:
> *


*I wish I had some to share...  *


----------



## lowriderlife

your not all cool............ :0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 8 2008, 05:14 PM~10367353
> *NAH...THAT WASNT ME BROTHA...
> 
> But if he was from PREMIER, hes gotta be cool!    :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## 66wita6

uffin:


----------



## Lowridnrob

> _Originally posted by GM RIDER_@Apr 29 2008, 12:48 AM~10529356
> * Looks brand new.  Like those wheels:thumbsup:
> *


 Thanks Bro. Law enforcement didn't like it so much!. The jealous little bitches. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Lowridnrob_@May 4 2008, 01:11 PM~10572520
> *Thanks Bro. Law enforcement didn't like it so much!. The jealous little bitches. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Origami Lions

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 7 2008, 09:53 PM~10361053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that "Summer Madness"? I love that car, It was beautifully done.


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim

*ttt*


----------



## drew-barry-86

Where are all the old school MonTes?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Origami Lions_@May 4 2008, 10:38 PM~10576404
> *Is that "Summer Madness"? I love that car, It was beautifully done.
> *



Yes, it is Summer Madness. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## purecandy az




----------



## CADILLACJON




----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## 66wita6

WE GOTTA BUST OUT WITH SUM MORE OLD SCHOOL PHOTOS JENTE :yes:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 10 2008, 10:06 PM~10626339
> *WE GOTTA BUST OUT WITH SUM MORE OLD SCHOOL PHOTOS JENTE :yes:
> *


i second that


----------



## 5Six Bel Air




----------



## 5Six Bel Air




----------



## 5Six Bel Air




----------



## 5Six Bel Air




----------



## 5Six Bel Air




----------



## 5Six Bel Air




----------



## 5Six Bel Air




----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@May 12 2008, 08:47 PM~10641118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: THESE ARE SUM BADASS RETRATOS HOMIE :thumbsup: JUST LIKE THE PIC ABOVE,I WAS TRYING TO FIGURE OUT HOW THE 68 WOULD LOOK WITH A WHITE TOP :uh: 








:0


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@May 12 2008, 09:47 PM~10641118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love those fat white walls. 
anymore pics of this car?


----------



## Rolled Brim

*Firme pictures 56*


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## atxclassic

> _Originally posted by Lowridnrob_@Mar 18 2008, 01:52 AM~10194866
> *My 59 that I used to cruise king and story SanJo with. You can see the crushed velvet interior if you look close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim

*bump*


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT


----------



## 66wita6

:dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## Lowridnrob

My "NINA" on 3 when 3 wheellin' was new.


----------



## Lowridnrob

Johns 64 "NEW STYLE" San Jo


----------



## 41bowtie

chicago car built in 77


----------



## Lowridnrob

Cool old school Rivi up top. Don't see too many boattails with skirts around here.
"LOCO 64"


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Lowridnrob_@May 27 2008, 11:30 AM~10745665
> *My "NINA" on 3 when 3 wheellin' was new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by Lowridnrob_@May 27 2008, 10:10 PM~10751181
> *"LOCO 64"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship: Love the first version of "Loco 64". Got anymore of some of the old school radicals?


----------



## Lowridnrob

"ALTERED IMAGE"


----------



## boricua619`

:worship:


----------



## Firefly

Good pics, right click save them all!


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@May 28 2008, 08:19 AM~10753067
> *Good pics, right click save them all!
> *


:yes:


----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Lowridnrob_@May 27 2008, 10:10 PM~10751181
> *Cool old school Rivi up top. Don't see too many boattails with skirts around here.
> "LOCO 64"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that a Low Creations Banner on the wall in the back :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 






Great pics.


----------



## 66wita6

ESTODO :thumbsup: ,NICE PICS,KEEP'EM COMIN'N uffin:


----------



## Lowridnrob

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 28 2008, 03:59 PM~10756371
> *Is that a Low Creations Banner on the wall in the back :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Great pics.
> *


Yeah. I think that was at the Moscone center in around '89.


----------



## Lowridnrob

My Homie Mr. Lopez '79 elco "NEW CLASSICS" San Jo.


----------



## Lowridnrob

"NEW CLASSICS" T-Bird, I think thats Pauls malibu (uniques66) in the background.


----------



## Lowridnrob

"PROFESSIONALS"


----------



## Lowridnrob

"CITY CRUISERS"


----------



## Lowridnrob

"SANGRE" Stockton or Sac Town? Can you tell '58s are my favorite car?


----------



## Lowridnrob

When mini were mixed in at Stockton show.


----------



## Aint no Body!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Lowridnrob_@May 29 2008, 09:04 AM~10761662
> *"PROFESSIONALS"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice 58


----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@May 29 2008, 07:42 PM~10765403
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 
That is bad ass!! Any more pics/info/stories??


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Lowridnrob_@May 29 2008, 08:37 AM~10761437
> *Yeah. I think that was at the Moscone center in around '89.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup: TTMFT


----------



## Lowridnrob

My old caprice early 80s.


----------



## Lowridnrob

S.J. fairgrounds around 1980 t-top chevy. I believe "CLASSIC STYLES" San Jo.


----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## 66wita6

WONDER WHAT EVER HAPPENS TO A CLEAN ASS LOLO FROM BACK IN THE DAY?I DON'T PROCLAIM TO KNOW IT ALL,BUT MY RECOGNITION OF CERTAIN LOLO'S,ESPCIALLY FROM MY CLUB,IS PRETTY GOOD,SO WHEN 1 OF THE HOMIES MENTIONED THAT THIER WAS A LOLO T-TOP GLASSHOUSE AT THE PICK-APART,I WAS CURIOUS ON WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE,WHAT HE DESCRIBED,WITH THE MURALS ON THE TRUNK AND COLOR,MADE ME START RECALLING O.C GLASSHOUSE'S WITH T-TOPS,WHICH SANTANA HAD 2 AT ONE TIME,HAD ME GOING TO THE YONKE,SAD TO SAY WHAT I'D SEEN TO BE TRUE, WHAT A SHAME.....HERE'S HOW IT USED TO LOOK(IT ALSO CAME OUT IN THE MOST RECENTLY BEST OF THE 70'S)LIKE.........
















THE PREZ(OF SANTANA),ME AND A MEMBER WERE TOTALLLY IN SHOCK WHEN WE SEEN IT,WHY WOULD SOMEONE DO THIS TO A CLASSIC? ESPECIALLY ONE THAT ONE RARELY SEE'S,BY THE WAY MY HOMIE DESCRIBED IT,IT STILL HAD THE T-TOPS,JUST THE FRONT CLIP WAS GONE,WHEN WE GOT THIER,IT WAS ANOTHER STORY,DAMMMM.......
































 :nosad:


----------



## SAUL

WHY :angry: :angry: :angry:    poor car :tears: :tears: i would of bought it from the junk yard if it was only missing the front end this is a piece of history


----------



## El Aztec Pride

DATS SAD 2 SEE A FAMOUS CAR LIKE DAT, END UP AT A JUNK YARD!!


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 3 2008, 03:32 PM~10790290
> *WONDER WHAT EVER HAPPENS TO A CLEAN ASS LOLO FROM BACK IN THE DAY?I DON'T PROCLAIM TO KNOW IT ALL,BUT MY RECOGNITION OF CERTAIN LOLO'S,ESPCIALLY FROM MY CLUB,IS PRETTY GOOD,SO WHEN 1 OF THE HOMIES MENTIONED THAT THIER WAS A LOLO T-TOP GLASSHOUSE AT THE PICK-APART,I WAS CURIOUS ON WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE,WHAT HE DESCRIBED,WITH THE MURALS ON THE TRUNK AND COLOR,MADE ME START RECALLING O.C GLASSHOUSE'S WITH T-TOPS,WHICH SANTANA HAD 2 AT ONE TIME,HAD ME GOING TO THE YONKE,SAD TO SAY WHAT I'D SEEN TO BE TRUE, WHAT A SHAME.....HERE'S HOW IT USED TO LOOK(IT ALSO CAME OUT IN THE MOST RECENTLY BEST OF THE 70'S)LIKE.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE PREZ(OF SANTANA),ME AND A MEMBER WERE TOTALLLY IN SHOCK WHEN WE SEEN IT,WHY WOULD SOMEONE DO THIS TO A CLASSIC? ESPECIALLY ONE THAT ONE RARELY SEE'S,BY THE WAY MY HOMIE DESCRIBED IT,IT STILL HAD THE T-TOPS,JUST THE FRONT CLIP WAS GONE,WHEN WE GOT THIER,IT WAS ANOTHER STORY,DAMMMM.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nosad:
> *


Now that's wrong in many levels!


----------



## Lowridnrob

That hurts just looking at that. when I saw it another topic I thought from the first pictures it was worth saving, but by the time I went to look at the post they had a picture of the top cut off! Even though I from Nor-Cal I can tell that car had significance to the Lowrider World of ours.If you Santana guys ever get the story on why it ended up there in the first place I would like to know. Maybe next time a classic won't get it soul ripped out! USUALLY YOU HEAR OF CLUB CARS FROM OTHER MEMBERS BEFORE THEY GET DUMPED? Maybe the story can save others from the same fate!


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I want that trunk--somebody please save that trunk!!


----------



## 66wita6

LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE POURED SUM "STUFF",EITHER PAINT REMOVER OR SUMTHIN,IT LOOKED FRESH STILL,OTHER THAN THAT IT WAS FADED BIG TIME..........








:uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Jun 3 2008, 11:09 PM~10792272
> *Now that's wrong in many levels!
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## ALCATRAZ

SOMEBODY NEEDS TO GET THEIR ASS KICKED FOR DESTROYING SUCH A BEAUTIFUL CAR!!!


----------



## Mr. J76

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 3 2008, 07:55 PM~10792797
> *LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE POURED SUM "STUFF",EITHER PAINT REMOVER OR SUMTHIN,IT LOOKED FRESH STILL,OTHER THAN THAT IT WAS FADED BIG TIME..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


I never thought i was going to see that nice car in real life until i went to the junk yard and took the arms off of it. Was that a Santana cc ride?


----------



## 66wita6

YEA,IT USED TO BE,WHEN YOU GOT THE PARTS,DID IT STILL HAVE THE ROOF?


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 5 2008, 01:26 AM~10799441
> *YEA,IT USED TO BE,WHEN YOU GOT THE PARTS,DID IT STILL HAVE THE ROOF?
> *


Someone from layitlow took the roof off for the T-tops. I think it's in the Tru-spoke topic in Wheels & Tires


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Jun 4 2008, 06:20 PM~10799406
> *I never thought i was going to see that nice car in real life until i went to the junk yard and took the arms off of it.  Was that a Santana cc ride?
> *


Yeah, it was Santana. It says so in the feature up there.
I'm a have to pour a little liquor out for that one, what a shame.


----------



## BigPoppa

that's a shame, but I think most yards wouldn't let a complete car go back out? Liability or paperwork problems?


----------



## Rolled Brim

:0


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Jun 3 2008, 08:09 PM~10792272
> *Now that's wrong in many levels!
> *


what a waste of a beautiful car !!!


----------



## SoTexCustomz

man that sux, hopefully it was parted out to future lows,
looks like the complete body was straight too :angry:


----------



## Mr. J76

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 4 2008, 03:26 PM~10799441
> *YEA,IT USED TO BE,WHEN YOU GOT THE PARTS,DID IT STILL HAVE THE ROOF?
> *


No it was already gone. Hey how did the car end up destroyed do you know?


----------



## Mr. J76

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 5 2008, 05:08 PM~10808325
> *what a waste of a beautiful car !!!
> *


That's right........


----------



## SAUL

i still cant believe it :nosad: :nosad: somebody should of done some research before tearing it up


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

74 tore that shit up lol, i would of got the whole car, it was a 76!!


----------



## Mr. J76




----------



## Mr. J76

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 3 2008, 03:32 PM~10790290
> *WONDER WHAT EVER HAPPENS TO A CLEAN ASS LOLO FROM BACK IN THE DAY?I DON'T PROCLAIM TO KNOW IT ALL,BUT MY RECOGNITION OF CERTAIN LOLO'S,ESPCIALLY FROM MY CLUB,IS PRETTY GOOD,SO WHEN 1 OF THE HOMIES MENTIONED THAT THIER WAS A LOLO T-TOP GLASSHOUSE AT THE PICK-APART,I WAS CURIOUS ON WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE,WHAT HE DESCRIBED,WITH THE MURALS ON THE TRUNK AND COLOR,MADE ME START RECALLING O.C GLASSHOUSE'S WITH T-TOPS,WHICH SANTANA HAD 2 AT ONE TIME,HAD ME GOING TO THE YONKE,SAD TO SAY WHAT I'D SEEN TO BE TRUE, WHAT A SHAME.....HERE'S HOW IT USED TO LOOK(IT ALSO CAME OUT IN THE MOST RECENTLY BEST OF THE 70'S)LIKE.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE PREZ(OF SANTANA),ME AND A MEMBER WERE TOTALLLY IN SHOCK WHEN WE SEEN IT,WHY WOULD SOMEONE DO THIS TO A CLASSIC? ESPECIALLY ONE THAT ONE RARELY SEE'S,BY THE WAY MY HOMIE DESCRIBED IT,IT STILL HAD THE T-TOPS,JUST THE FRONT CLIP WAS GONE,WHEN WE GOT THIER,IT WAS ANOTHER STORY,DAMMMM.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nosad:
> *


When i heard that this ride was at the junk yard i went the following day and i took off the arms and when i was done i was checking out the mural and the graphics on it. Too bad this ride took a shit, it was beautiful though. Mr 74 came up on the roof and t-tops :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## 66wita6

SPOKE TO ISSA(FOUNDER,PAST PREZ AND HONORY MEMBER)YESTERDAY,SAID THE CAR WAS SOLD BACK IN THE 80'S,DUE TO THE HOMIE GETTING MARRIED,IT WAS TAKEN TO SAN BERDOO,BUT HOMIE STATED THAT IT HAD REG. FROM EL MONTE,HE WAS SADDENED TO SEE WHAR HAD HAPPENED TO HIS COUSINS RYDE,HE HAD PAINTED IT AND HIS BRO ELIZER DID THE MURAL ON THE TRUNK  :nosad:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

im going to contribute here im not as ol school as some of you guys but I do have some ol school pics :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

KEEP'M COMING HOMIE,A MEAN "YOUNGSTA",LOL uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Jun 5 2008, 07:49 PM~10809587
> *When i heard that this ride was at the junk yard i went the following day and i took off the arms and when i was done i was checking out the mural and the graphics on it.  Too bad this ride took a shit, it was  beautiful though.  Mr 74 came up on the roof and t-tops  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: YEA,HOPEFULLY THIS RYDE CAN BRING SUM JOY TO OTHER RYDERS THAT APRECIATE THE "GLASSHOUSE"


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 6 2008, 09:30 PM~10816736
> *:uh: YEA,HOPEFULLY THIS RYDE CAN BRING SUM JOY TO OTHER RYDERS THAT APRECIATE THE "GLASSHOUSE"
> *


WHATS UP VIC? TRUST ME WHEN I SAY THAT THEM T-=TOPS ARE IN GOOD HANDS. THE HOMIE JOHNNY HAS BIG PLANS


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## SUPREME69

damn what a shame that, that glasshouse went to the scrap yard. some one needs to go take pics of whats left of it.


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jun 5 2008, 05:03 AM~10803370
> *Someone from layitlow took the roof off for the T-tops. I think it's in the Tru-spoke topic in Wheels & Tires
> *


yea i took the roof off, my brother first saw it there the sunday before memorial day, i went back the next day(monday), my first intentions where the buy the complete car but after hassling with the junkyard for about an hour and they still wouldnt give it up, i said fuck it(i even joked with my bro about getting a helicopter and airlifting it at night :biggrin: ), 

i went back the next day(tuesday) got there before they opened, as soon as the gates opened me and my uncle took a sawsall to the roof, i felt bad for cutting the top off such as a bad ass ride, but the junkyard left no other choice, besides though it was at the junkyard so it was there for anyone that couldve put hands on it, i apologize if i disrespected santana cc in anyway but in my eyes it had to be done, like i said the junkyard left me no other choice


----------



## CHELADAS75

I JUST READ BACK AND SEEN ALL THEM POSTS ABOUT HOW 'WHOEVER TOOK IT OFF SHOULDA HAD THEIR ASS BEAT' " SHOULDA DONE SOME RESEARCH" " SHOULDA BOUGHT THE WHOLE CAR"

WE ALL DAMM WELL KNOW 99% OF YOU WOULDNT HAVE PICKED THIS CAR UP AND REDID IT. MORE TROUBLE THAN WHAT ITS WORTH. SO WHATS THE NEXT BEST THING? YOU SALVAGE WHAT YOU CAN TO TRANSFORM YOUR GLASSHOUSE AND MAKE IT SOMETHING OLD SCHOOL LIKE THIS ONE.

SOMEONE FORM HERE SCORED THE A-ARMS AND MY HOMIE SCORED THE ROOF. THE REST OF THE CAR LOOKS WAYY TOO FAR GONE TO EVEN TRY TO SAVE IT. SO AT LEAST SOME OF THE HOMIES GOT SOME USE FORM THE CAR AND FROM WHAT I HEAR PEOPLE ARE INQUIRING ABOUT TAKING A LOOK AT THE T-TOPS T SEE IF THERES A WAY TO REPLICATE THEM. SO WHERES THE LOSS IN THAT??


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jun 4 2008, 09:15 AM~10795877
> *SOMEBODY NEEDS TO GET THEIR ASS KICKED FOR DESTROYING SUCH A BEAUTIFUL CAR!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 6 2008, 08:52 PM~10816843
> *yea i took the roof off, my brother first saw it there the sunday before memorial day, i went back the next day(monday), my first intentions where the buy the complete car but after hassling with the junkyard for about an hour and they still wouldnt give it up, i said fuck it(i even joked with my bro about getting a helicopter and airlifting it at night :biggrin: ),
> 
> i went back the next day(tuesday) got there before they opened, as soon as the gates opened me and my uncle took a sawsall to the roof, i felt bad for cutting the top off such as a bad ass ride, but the junkyard left no other choice, besides though it was at the junkyard so it was there for anyone that couldve put hands on it, i apologize if i disrespected santana cc in anyway but in my eyes it had to be done, like i said the junkyard left me no other choice
> *


 :uh: NAH ,HOMIE IT WENT INTO GOOD HANDS,THIERS NO DISRESPECT HERE,IF ANYTHIN,IT BE ON THE NUMBNUT THAT LET IT GO THIER IN THE FIRST PLACE,IF ONE COULD SEE THE FUTURE ON THE CAR THAT YOUR BOUT TO SELL,DEPENDING ON THE SITUATION,IT'LL PROBLY BE DIFFERENT FOR EVERYBODY,LIKE I MENTIONED BEFORE ,IT PROBLY WENT TO GOOD HANDS,QUE NO?


----------



## CHELADAS75

IN ALL HONESTY I THINK MR.74 SAVED THE ROOF (T-TOPS) FROM FALLING INTO THE WRONG HANDS. SOMEONE COULD SET SOMETHING UP ONTOP OF THERE AND BROKE/CRAKED ONE OF THE GLASSES OR SOME ******* COULDA PICKED THEM UP THINKING THEY WOULD FIT HIS CAMARO.

OR

ANOTHER DEDICATED RIDER WOULDA DID WHAT HE DID, TOOK A SAWSALL TO THAT ROOF AND TAKEN IT HOME! JAWS ARE GOING TO DROP AND THEM OLDER CATS ARE GONNA DROOL WHEN THE TRANSPLANT IS DONE.  

SHIT, SOME OF THESE OLDER CATS SHOULD BE GLAD US 'YOUNGSTERS' ARE DOING WHAT WE CAN TO BRING BACK THE OLD SCHOOL WAYS/STYLES INSTEAD OF BUILDING G-BODYS AND CIRCUS CARS

*NOW THIS IS IN NO WAY DISRESPECT TO THE HOMIE VIC, OR HIS CLUB.*
*HES A REAL FIRME HOMIE AND I HAVE THE UTMOST RESPECT FOR HIM AND HIC CLUB*


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 6 2008, 10:02 PM~10816914
> *:uh: NAH ,HOMIE IT WENT INTO GOOD HANDS,THIERS NO DISRESPECT HERE,IF ANYTHIN,IT BE ON THE NUMBNUT THAT LET IT GO THIER IN THE FIRST PLACE,IF ONE COULD SEE THE FUTURE ON THE CAR THAT YOUR BOUT TO SELL,DEPENDING ON THE SITUATION,IT'LL PROBLY BE DIFFERENT FOR EVERYBODY,LIKE I MENTIONED BEFORE ,IT PROBLY WENT TO GOOD HANDS,QUE NO?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jun 6 2008, 08:53 PM~10816851
> *I JUST READ BACK AND SEEN ALL THEM POSTS ABOUT HOW 'WHOEVER TOOK IT OFF SHOULDA HAD THEIR ASS BEAT'  " SHOULDA DONE SOME RESEARCH" " SHOULDA BOUGHT THE WHOLE CAR"
> 
> WE ALL DAMM WELL KNOW 99% OF YOU WOULDNT HAVE PICKED THIS CAR UP AND REDID IT. MORE TROUBLE THAN WHAT ITS WORTH. SO WHATS THE NEXT BEST THING?  YOU SALVAGE WHAT YOU CAN TO TRANSFORM YOUR GLASSHOUSE AND MAKE IT SOMETHING OLD SCHOOL LIKE THIS ONE.
> 
> SOMEONE FORM HERE SCORED THE A-ARMS AND MY HOMIE SCORED THE ROOF.  THE REST OF THE CAR LOOKS WAYY TOO FAR GONE TO EVEN TRY TO SAVE IT.  SO AT LEAST SOME OF THE HOMIES GOT SOME USE FORM THE CAR AND FROM WHAT I HEAR PEOPLE ARE INQUIRING ABOUT TAKING A LOOK AT THE T-TOPS T SEE IF THERES A WAY TO REPLICATE THEM.  SO WHERES THE LOSS IN THAT??
> *


 :uh: I'LL TRY TO GET MORE INFO ON THEM,ISSA SAID THAT HE INSTALLED THEM


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jun 6 2008, 10:07 PM~10816953
> *IN ALL HONESTY I THINK MR.74 SAVED THE ROOF (T-TOPS) FROM FALLING INTO THE WRONG HANDS. SOMEONE COULD SET SOMETHING UP ONTOP OF THERE AND BROKE/CRAKED ONE OF THE GLASSES OR SOME ******* COULDA PICKED THEM UP THINKING THEY WOULD FIT HIS CAMARO.
> 
> OR
> 
> ANOTHER DEDICATED RIDER WOULDA DID WHAT HE DID, TOOK A SAWSALL TO THAT ROOF AND TAKEN IT HOME! JAWS ARE GOING TO DROP AND THEM OLDER CATS ARE GONNA DROOL WHEN THE TRANSPLANT IS DONE.
> 
> SHIT, SOME OF THESE OLDER CATS SHOULD BE GLAD US 'YOUNGSTERS' ARE DOING WHAT WE CAN TO BRING BACK THE OLD SCHOOL WAYS/STYLES INSTEAD OF BUILDING G-BODYS AND CIRCUS CARS
> 
> NOW THIS IS IN NO WAY DISRESPECT TO THE HOMIE VIC, OR HIS CLUB.
> HES A REAL FIRME HOMIE AND I HAVE THE UTMOST RESPECT FOR HIM AND HIC CLUB
> *


  x2 you know if there was old school monte carlo that was featured in a lowrider mag and was at a junk yard with t tops I would of done the same thing cause I love the old school ways


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jun 6 2008, 09:07 PM~10816953
> *IN ALL HONESTY I THINK MR.74 SAVED THE ROOF (T-TOPS) FROM FALLING INTO THE WRONG HANDS. SOMEONE COULD SET SOMETHING UP ONTOP OF THERE AND BROKE/CRAKED ONE OF THE GLASSES OR SOME ******* COULDA PICKED THEM UP THINKING THEY WOULD FIT HIS CAMARO.
> 
> OR
> 
> ANOTHER DEDICATED RIDER WOULDA DID WHAT HE DID, TOOK A SAWSALL TO THAT ROOF AND TAKEN IT HOME! JAWS ARE GOING TO DROP AND THEM OLDER CATS ARE GONNA DROOL WHEN THE TRANSPLANT IS DONE.
> 
> SHIT, SOME OF THESE OLDER CATS SHOULD BE GLAD US 'YOUNGSTERS' ARE DOING WHAT WE CAN TO BRING BACK THE OLD SCHOOL WAYS/STYLES INSTEAD OF BUILDING G-BODYS AND CIRCUS CARS
> 
> NOW THIS IS IN NO WAY DISRESPECT TO THE HOMIE VIC, OR HIS CLUB.
> HES A REAL FIRME HOMIE AND I HAVE THE UTMOST RESPECT FOR HIM AND HIC CLUB
> *


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 6 2008, 10:13 PM~10816986
> * x2 you know if there was old school monte carlo that was featured in a lowrider mag and was at a junk yard with t tops I would of done the same thing cause I love the old school ways
> *


EVEN IF IT WASNT A LRM FEATURE.. IF IT WAS IN THE CONDITION THAT THIS ONE IS IN, NO DOUBT I WOULDA DONE THE SAME.

IT DONT TAKE A ROCKET SCIENTIST TO TELL THAT THIS CAR WAS GONE WAYY BEYOND A SIMPLE RE-CLEAR AND BUFF TO BRING IT BACK TO ITS O.G. LUSTER.


----------



## Anaheim74

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Mr.74, *SANGRE75*, Rollinaround

sup loco :wave: did you go visit el indio amazonico lol...told you to just drink some 7up, you'll be good as new


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 6 2008, 10:42 PM~10817161
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Mr.74, SANGRE75, Rollinaround
> 
> sup loco :wave: did you go visit el indio amazonico lol...told you to just drink some 7up, you'll be good as new
> *


PINCHE INDO TEPEYAC NO VALIO MADRE! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jun 6 2008, 10:49 PM~10817220
> *PINCHE INDO TEPEYAC NO VALIO MADRE! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: told you que no sirve ese guey


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 7 2008, 12:52 AM~10816843
> *yea i took the roof off, my brother first saw it there the sunday before memorial day, i went back the next day(monday), my first intentions where the buy the complete car but after hassling with the junkyard for about an hour and they still wouldnt give it up, i said fuck it(i even joked with my bro about getting a helicopter and airlifting it at night :biggrin: ),
> 
> i went back the next day(tuesday) got there before they opened, as soon as the gates opened me and my uncle took a sawsall to the roof, i felt bad for cutting the top off such as a bad ass ride, but the junkyard left no other choice, besides though it was at the junkyard so it was there for anyone that couldve put hands on it, i apologize if i disrespected santana cc in anyway but in my eyes it had to be done, like i said the junkyard left me no other choice
> *


now start puttin it on the 74 homie :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jun 6 2008, 07:07 PM~10815968
> *im going to contribute here im not as ol school as some of you guys but I do have some ol school pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddy78

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jun 6 2008, 10:07 PM~10816953
> *IN ALL HONESTY I THINK MR.74 SAVED THE ROOF (T-TOPS) FROM FALLING INTO THE WRONG HANDS. SOMEONE COULD SET SOMETHING UP ONTOP OF THERE AND BROKE/CRAKED ONE OF THE GLASSES OR SOME ******* COULDA PICKED THEM UP THINKING THEY WOULD FIT HIS CAMARO.
> 
> OR
> 
> ANOTHER DEDICATED RIDER WOULDA DID WHAT HE DID, TOOK A SAWSALL TO THAT ROOF AND TAKEN IT HOME! JAWS ARE GOING TO DROP AND THEM OLDER CATS ARE GONNA DROOL WHEN THE TRANSPLANT IS DONE.
> 
> SHIT, SOME OF THESE OLDER CATS SHOULD BE GLAD US 'YOUNGSTERS' ARE DOING WHAT WE CAN TO BRING BACK THE OLD SCHOOL WAYS/STYLES INSTEAD OF BUILDING G-BODYS AND CIRCUS CARS
> 
> NOW THIS IS IN NO WAY DISRESPECT TO THE HOMIE VIC, OR HIS CLUB.
> HES A REAL FIRME HOMIE AND I HAVE THE UTMOST RESPECT FOR HIM AND HIC CLUB
> *


true, they could have fallen into the wrong hands. when we went back the rim was off the car.some older huero was standing on it to take some parts from the engine..pendejo :angry: 
One glass was on the floor inside and the other was on top with all kinds of crap on it

this car will live on thru those riders that got parts from it Mr.J76 and Mr.74


----------



## Firefly

It's good to see someone from on here got their hands on the car before someone else did.

At least the T-tops are being put to good use now


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. J76

> _Originally posted by FreddyBoy78_@Jun 7 2008, 09:44 AM~10818725
> *true, they could have fallen into the wrong hands. when we went back the rim was off the car.some older huero was standing on it to take some parts from the engine..pendejo :angry:
> One glass was on the floor inside and the other was on top with all kinds of crap on it
> 
> this car will live on thru those riders that got parts from it Mr.J76 and Mr.74
> *


Amen


----------



## Lowridnrob

Someone should save the trunk for the future national Lowrider museum!


----------



## Lowridnrob

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jun 6 2008, 07:07 PM~10815968
> *im going to contribute here im not as ol school as some of you guys but I do have some ol school pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  , is New Arrivals still around? How aobout Crusaders?


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jun 6 2008, 10:36 PM~10817122
> *EVEN IF IT WASNT A LRM FEATURE.. IF IT WAS IN THE CONDITION THAT THIS ONE IS IN, NO DOUBT I WOULDA DONE THE SAME.
> 
> IT DONT TAKE A ROCKET SCIENTIST TO TELL THAT THIS CAR WAS GONE WAYY BEYOND A SIMPLE RE-CLEAR AND BUFF TO BRING IT BACK TO ITS O.G. LUSTER.
> *


  for reals


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 6 2008, 10:02 PM~10816908
> *:uh:
> *


My apologizes for that comment. It was just the heat of the moment to witness a rare car in a terrible place. Again, I apologize for making that comment.


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jun 6 2008, 07:07 PM~10815968
> *im going to contribute here im not as ol school as some of you guys but I do have some ol school pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You gotta have some more pictures, homie. Was this in Gilroy?

By any chance, on the first picture, would that be George Torrez's 63 impala convertible "Life After Loco", next to the lac "The Godfather", in the background?


----------



## Lowridnrob

Heres the first car I cruised on king and story. My dad bought this car new in 1969. It sat in my backyard for many years but had to let it go because too many cars there. Wish I would have kept it. :angry:


----------



## Lowridnrob

Heres a 76 Caprice from the late 80s. I hope this one didn't end up junked also.


----------



## 66wita6

I THINK BLUE MAGIC WAS THE FIRST TO BUST OUT WITH CHROME AND GOLD :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

I don't know if any of these have been posted.


----------



## Joost....

great contribution!


----------



## keessimpala65

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Jun 10 2008, 09:40 AM~10837606
> *I don't know if any of these have been posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cheech & Chong next movie isn't it?


----------



## keessimpala65

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Jun 10 2008, 09:40 AM~10837606
> *I don't know if any of these have been posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cheech & Chong next movie isn't it?


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

Up In Smoke, Next Movie and Nice Dreams.


----------



## SAUL

NICE THAT BROWN GLASSHOUSE WAS FROM THE VALLEY THE ORIGINAL OWNER JUST SOLD IT NOT TOO LONG AGO THEY HAD PAINTED THE CAR RED  BUT IT STILL HAD THE T TOPS :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Jun 10 2008, 10:54 AM~10837699
> *Up In Smoke, Next Movie and Nice Dreams.
> *


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 10 2008, 01:45 PM~10838857
> *NICE THAT BROWN GLASSHOUSE WAS FROM THE VALLEY THE ORIGINAL OWNER JUST SOLD IT NOT TOO LONG AGO THEY HAD PAINTED THE CAR RED    BUT IT STILL HAD THE T TOPS  :biggrin:
> *



I dont know why kats would do that esp when it has history.


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 I love those movies  and I never knew Lifestyle back in the days allowed bombas to be in the club cause if you look closely at the backwindows of the bombs in nice dreams you can see a lifestyle plaque. I only knew one to be allowed and that was El Bandido










El Bandido's Myspace

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=227530897

this is for sale

























and i love this car


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 10 2008, 09:44 PM~10843059
> *:0 I love those movies  and I never knew Lifestyle back in the days allowed bombas to be in the club cause if you look closely at the backwindows of the bombs in nice dreams you can see a lifestyle plaque.  I only knew one to be allowed and that was El Bandido
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El Bandido's Myspace
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=227530897
> 
> this is for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i love this car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice Rivi


----------



## Hustler on the go

great pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 11 2008, 02:41 PM~10847912
> *great pics. :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Rolled Brim

> :0 I love those movies  and I never knew Lifestyle back in the days allowed bombas to be in the club cause if you look closely at the backwindows of the bombs in nice dreams you can see a lifestyle plaque. I only knew one to be allowed and that was El Bandido
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nice trokita*


----------



## hemet602




----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## 5Six Bel Air




----------



## boricua619`

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

keep them old school pics. coming :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Jun 13 2008, 11:49 AM~10863828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: STARSKY AND HUTCH?GOT ANY MORE SCENES OF THE ELCO? :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by Lowridnrob_@Jun 9 2008, 10:51 AM~10830004
> *Heres a  76 Caprice from the late 80s. I hope this one didn't end up junked also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where was it from?


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Hey anyone has any pics of some Spider Wire Wheels?


----------



## Neige

> _Originally posted by hemet602_@Jun 11 2008, 06:23 PM~10848609
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what year is that?


----------



## ElMonte74'

Some oldschool Mini Trucks   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omSo_vOSo6U...feature=related


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Lowridnrob_@Jun 9 2008, 10:51 AM~10830004
> *Heres a  76 Caprice from the late 80s. I hope this one didn't end up junked also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember seeing this car over 15 years it was bad ass!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridnrob

> _Originally posted by Lowridnrob_@Jun 9 2008, 10:51 AM~10830004
> *Heres a  76 Caprice from the late 80s. I hope this one didn't end up junked also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I Think East Bay Northern California. I believe it was a centerfold in LRM a ways back. When I was working at Elegance Auto body in San Leandro quite a few years back someone said it was sitting in someones garage minus some chrome?


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 14 2008, 10:20 PM~10872115
> *Some oldschool Mini Trucks
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omSo_vOSo6U...feature=related
> *


mazda b2200


----------



## 66wita6

HAPPY FATHERSDAY TO ALL THE HOMIES !..............66wita6,AKA "EL DIABLO", BIG VIK DE SANTANA C.C uffin: ..............(KEEP THEM OLD PICS A COMMIN) :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

TTT for one the best topics!


----------



## 66wita6

:biggrin:


----------



## hemet602

> _Originally posted by Neige_@Jun 14 2008, 08:48 PM~10871477
> *what year is that?
> *


LOOKS LIFE BEFORE I WUZ BORN


----------



## hemet602

:angry:


> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 3 2008, 04:32 PM~10790290
> *WONDER WHAT EVER HAPPENS TO A CLEAN ASS LOLO FROM BACK IN THE DAY?I DON'T PROCLAIM TO KNOW IT ALL,BUT MY RECOGNITION OF CERTAIN LOLO'S,ESPCIALLY FROM MY CLUB,IS PRETTY GOOD,SO WHEN 1 OF THE HOMIES MENTIONED THAT THIER WAS A LOLO T-TOP GLASSHOUSE AT THE PICK-APART,I WAS CURIOUS ON WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE,WHAT HE DESCRIBED,WITH THE MURALS ON THE TRUNK AND COLOR,MADE ME START RECALLING O.C GLASSHOUSE'S WITH T-TOPS,WHICH SANTANA HAD 2 AT ONE TIME,HAD ME GOING TO THE YONKE,SAD TO SAY WHAT I'D SEEN TO BE TRUE, WHAT A SHAME.....HERE'S HOW IT USED TO LOOK(IT ALSO CAME OUT IN THE MOST RECENTLY BEST OF THE 70'S)LIKE.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE PREZ(OF SANTANA),ME AND A MEMBER WERE TOTALLLY IN SHOCK WHEN WE SEEN IT,WHY WOULD SOMEONE DO THIS TO A CLASSIC? ESPECIALLY ONE THAT ONE RARELY SEE'S,BY THE WAY MY HOMIE DESCRIBED IT,IT STILL HAD THE T-TOPS,JUST THE FRONT CLIP WAS GONE,WHEN WE GOT THIER,IT WAS ANOTHER STORY,DAMMMM.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nosad:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Jun 13 2008, 01:49 PM~10863828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 66wita6

BACK TO THE TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 4 2008, 12:32 AM~10790290
> *WONDER WHAT EVER HAPPENS TO A CLEAN ASS LOLO FROM BACK IN THE DAY?I DON'T PROCLAIM TO KNOW IT ALL,BUT MY RECOGNITION OF CERTAIN LOLO'S,ESPCIALLY FROM MY CLUB,IS PRETTY GOOD,SO WHEN 1 OF THE HOMIES MENTIONED THAT THIER WAS A LOLO T-TOP GLASSHOUSE AT THE PICK-APART,I WAS CURIOUS ON WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE,WHAT HE DESCRIBED,WITH THE MURALS ON THE TRUNK AND COLOR,MADE ME START RECALLING O.C GLASSHOUSE'S WITH T-TOPS,WHICH SANTANA HAD 2 AT ONE TIME,HAD ME GOING TO THE YONKE,SAD TO SAY WHAT I'D SEEN TO BE TRUE, WHAT A SHAME.....HERE'S HOW IT USED TO LOOK(IT ALSO CAME OUT IN THE MOST RECENTLY BEST OF THE 70'S)LIKE.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE PREZ(OF SANTANA),ME AND A MEMBER WERE TOTALLLY IN SHOCK WHEN WE SEEN IT,WHY WOULD SOMEONE DO THIS TO A CLASSIC? ESPECIALLY ONE THAT ONE RARELY SEE'S,BY THE WAY MY HOMIE DESCRIBED IT,IT STILL HAD THE T-TOPS,JUST THE FRONT CLIP WAS GONE,WHEN WE GOT THIER,IT WAS ANOTHER STORY,DAMMMM.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nosad:
> *





:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## pauls 1967

i would never junk my impala i have a 1967 impala had it for 12 years


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## Silentdawg

this former Majestics ride is being rebuilt in sweden as far as I know..


----------



## SMURF

> _Originally posted by hemet602+Jun 16 2008, 10:16 PM~10885011-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-66wita6
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Jun 3 2008, 05:32 PM~10790290
> *
> WONDER WHAT EVER HAPPENS TO A CLEAN ASS LOLO FROM BACK IN THE DAY?I DON'T PROCLAIM TO KNOW IT ALL,BUT MY RECOGNITION OF CERTAIN LOLO'S,ESPCIALLY FROM MY CLUB,IS PRETTY GOOD,SO WHEN 1 OF THE HOMIES MENTIONED THAT THIER WAS A LOLO T-TOP GLASSHOUSE AT THE PICK-APART,I WAS CURIOUS ON WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE,WHAT HE DESCRIBED,WITH THE MURALS ON THE TRUNK AND COLOR,MADE ME START RECALLING O.C GLASSHOUSE'S WITH T-TOPS,WHICH SANTANA HAD 2 AT ONE TIME,HAD ME GOING TO THE YONKE,SAD TO SAY WHAT I'D SEEN TO BE TRUE, WHAT A SHAME.....HERE'S HOW IT USED TO LOOK(IT ALSO CAME OUT IN THE MOST RECENTLY BEST OF THE 70'S)LIKE.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE PREZ(OF SANTANA),ME AND A MEMBER WERE TOTALLLY IN SHOCK WHEN WE SEEN IT,WHY WOULD SOMEONE DO THIS TO A CLASSIC? ESPECIALLY ONE THAT ONE RARELY SEE'S,BY THE WAY MY HOMIE DESCRIBED IT,IT STILL HAD THE T-TOPS,JUST THE FRONT CLIP WAS GONE,WHEN WE GOT THIER,IT WAS ANOTHER STORY,DAMMMM.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nosad:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :angry: :angry:
> [/b]
Click to expand...

*Why you Mad Ese, That Car should have never made it that far in the Yard, but it did. 
Once a car hits the yards it's fair game, I know it has been talked about already but since you want to bump it up and be angry, making the Vato look like the biggest asshole in the world, then i'll give my 2 on the matter.

What would you have rather the Vato do when he saw the Car? Buy it and look for the rightful owner and give it back to him :dunno: . 
Buy it and hunt the rightful owner down and ask him to Buy his Car back :dunno: . 

I would have stripped that car down with the quickness, call me a hater i don't care. Like i said the car should have never made it that far. The T-Tops where a bonus in my opinion, i'm not a live in the past kind of Guy so T-Tops and old school is not my thing but i'm sure i would have found someone that could put them to good use instead of letting them go in the crusher where this car was/is heading.

This is just like the time someone from here in Layitlow found a Big Body with the whole set up(Batteries, square dumps) the whole nine at one of the local yards. He grabbed everything and people where saying that He wasn't right, that he was taking someones hard earned set up, fuck that why did they junk the cars in the first place, their loss. 
It's like a good old saying "One Mans Trash Is Another Mans Treasure". 

Whom ever junked these cars felt at some point that rather then selling them for a few Bills to a fellow Rider that may bring it back to life, they would rather see it junked and get 50-80 bucks instead :uh: . *


----------



## Rollinaround

GOTTA LOVE THE 70S PAINT


----------



## pauls 1967

my tio's from corona with my dads 1968 impala fastback in the back round


----------



## pauls 1967

i think that was in the early 70's


----------



## Lowridnrob

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 3 2008, 04:32 PM~10790290
> *WONDER WHAT EVER HAPPENS TO A CLEAN ASS LOLO FROM BACK IN THE DAY?I DON'T PROCLAIM TO KNOW IT ALL,BUT MY RECOGNITION OF CERTAIN LOLO'S,ESPCIALLY FROM MY CLUB,IS PRETTY GOOD,SO WHEN 1 OF THE HOMIES MENTIONED THAT THIER WAS A LOLO T-TOP GLASSHOUSE AT THE PICK-APART,I WAS CURIOUS ON WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE,WHAT HE DESCRIBED,WITH THE MURALS ON THE TRUNK AND COLOR,MADE ME START RECALLING O.C GLASSHOUSE'S WITH T-TOPS,WHICH SANTANA HAD 2 AT ONE TIME,HAD ME GOING TO THE YONKE,SAD TO SAY WHAT I'D SEEN TO BE TRUE, WHAT A SHAME.....HERE'S HOW IT USED TO LOOK(IT ALSO CAME OUT IN THE MOST RECENTLY BEST OF THE 70'S)LIKE.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE PREZ(OF SANTANA),ME AND A MEMBER WERE TOTALLLY IN SHOCK WHEN WE SEEN IT,WHY WOULD SOMEONE DO THIS TO A CLASSIC? ESPECIALLY ONE THAT ONE RARELY SEE'S,BY THE WAY MY HOMIE DESCRIBED IT,IT STILL HAD THE T-TOPS,JUST THE FRONT CLIP WAS GONE,WHEN WE GOT THIER,IT WAS ANOTHER STORY,DAMMMM.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nosad:
> *


Check about 3 pics down on this subject. this must be the second t-top Santana had. Dude should post the pics here.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=81275&st=16780


----------



## 66wita6

I HAD ALREADY POSTED PICS OF OLD SANTANA CARS(THESE RITE HERE)THE GUY IN THE MIDDLE IS ISSA(FOUNDER AND FORMER PREZ)








HERES ANTHER OF THE SAME 76 T-TOP PRIOR TO PAINTING AND PUTTING ON THE TOPS,ONTHE WAY TO A SHOW TO SAN JOSE,AS YOU CAN ALSO SEE BENNY'S CORDOVA AND ISSA'S BROTHER(ELIZER)48 FLEETLINE








uffin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridnrob

, Thanks! SANTANA deserves X-TRA Love for how the other 76(R.I.P) ended up.


----------



## Lowridnrob

My Homeboys brothers car.


----------



## Lowridnrob

A Candied out '79 buick Electra "LOW CONSPIRACY" San Jo.


----------



## ferns213

OK IAM POSTING THIS UP FOR SALE ITS MY BROTHERS CAR....

OK HERE IT IS....

THIS CAR WAS RIP GROUPE C.C. ELA PREZ JOEY ABEYTAS "SPELL CHECK" RIDE BACK IN THE MY BROTHER GOT IT BUT ITS JUST BEEN SITTING AND HE HAS DECIDED TO SELL IT THE TRANNY IS SHOT THE ENGINE RUNS IT HAS A 2 PUMP FENDER STONE SET UP THAT WORKS AND HAS THE OL SKOOL INTERIOR WITH THE LOVE SEAT IN THE BACK ALSO HAS A SUNROOF THE CAR HAS ALOT OF GOOD PARTS STILL ON IT SO HERES THE DEAL HE WANTS TO SELL IT AS IS SO IF SOMEONE THINKS THEY CAN GIVE THIS CAR SOME LIFE AGAIN THEN KOOL I WOULD HATE TO SEE THIS CAR END UP AT THE SRAPERS SO IF YOUR INTERESTED IN A PROJECT OR NEED IT FOR PARTS.....

$500

JUST THOUGHT I WOULD POST IT HERE THE CAR IS IN LA CA....


----------



## brett

:uh: wtf


----------



## Rolled Brim

*ttt*


----------



## 66wita6

:0 :uh: SO THATS HOW JOEY'S CADDY ENDED UP,1 WOULD THINK A MEMBER OF HIS CLUB WOULD WANT TO BRING IT BACK TO LIFE IN MEMORIAL TO HIM,HE WAS A COOL HOMIE :angel:RYDE IN PEACE JOEY


----------



## The Phoenix

:0


----------



## Aint no Body!

:0


> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 23 2008, 02:02 PM~10933524
> *OK IAM POSTING THIS UP FOR SALE ITS MY BROTHERS CAR....
> 
> OK HERE IT IS....
> 
> THIS CAR WAS RIP GROUPE C.C. ELA PREZ JOEY ABEYTAS "SPELL CHECK" RIDE BACK IN THE MY BROTHER GOT IT BUT ITS JUST BEEN SITTING AND HE HAS DECIDED TO SELL IT THE TRANNY IS SHOT THE ENGINE RUNS IT HAS A 2 PUMP FENDER STONE SET UP THAT WORKS AND HAS THE OL SKOOL INTERIOR WITH THE LOVE SEAT IN THE BACK ALSO HAS A SUNROOF THE CAR HAS ALOT OF GOOD PARTS STILL ON IT SO HERES THE DEAL HE WANTS TO SELL IT AS IS SO IF SOMEONE THINKS THEY CAN GIVE THIS CAR SOME LIFE AGAIN THEN KOOL I WOULD HATE TO SEE THIS CAR END UP AT THE SRAPERS SO IF YOUR INTERESTED IN A PROJECT OR NEED IT FOR PARTS.....
> 
> $500
> 
> JUST THOUGHT I WOULD POST IT HERE THE CAR IS IN LA CA....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Mr. J76

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 22 2008, 06:36 AM~10924207
> *I HAD ALREADY POSTED PICS OF OLD SANTANA CARS(THESE RITE HERE)THE GUY IN THE MIDDLE IS ISSA(FOUNDER AND FORMER PREZ)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES ANTHER OF THE SAME 76 T-TOP PRIOR TO PAINTING AND PUTTING ON THE TOPS,ONTHE WAY TO A SHOW TO SAN JOSE,AS YOU CAN ALSO SEE BENNY'S CORDOVA AND ISSA'S BROTHER(ELIZER)48 FLEETLINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> *


What's up homie, do you have any oldschool pics of your club cruizing in Santa Ana in the 80;s post it up......


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 23 2008, 02:02 PM~10933524
> *OK IAM POSTING THIS UP FOR SALE ITS MY BROTHERS CAR....
> 
> OK HERE IT IS....
> 
> THIS CAR WAS RIP GROUPE C.C. ELA PREZ JOEY ABEYTAS "SPELL CHECK" RIDE BACK IN THE MY BROTHER GOT IT BUT ITS JUST BEEN SITTING AND HE HAS DECIDED TO SELL IT THE TRANNY IS SHOT THE ENGINE RUNS IT HAS A 2 PUMP FENDER STONE SET UP THAT WORKS AND HAS THE OL SKOOL INTERIOR WITH THE LOVE SEAT IN THE BACK ALSO HAS A SUNROOF THE CAR HAS ALOT OF GOOD PARTS STILL ON IT SO HERES THE DEAL HE WANTS TO SELL IT AS IS SO IF SOMEONE THINKS THEY CAN GIVE THIS CAR SOME LIFE AGAIN THEN KOOL I WOULD HATE TO SEE THIS CAR END UP AT THE SRAPERS SO IF YOUR INTERESTED IN A PROJECT OR NEED IT FOR PARTS.....
> 
> $500
> 
> JUST THOUGHT I WOULD POST IT HERE THE CAR IS IN LA CA....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOMEBODY SHOULD SAVE IT.

POST SOME INFO ON HOW, SOMEONE CAN CONTACT YOU.


----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## Lowridnrob

Someone from GROUPE needs to buy Joes ride and tell us where to send some donations to save it. That car was one of the my biggest influences for my love of Caddys. One of my old ones.
.


----------



## ferns213

OK FELLAS IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED IN THE CAR THEY CAN PM ME I WILL BE GLAD TO INFORM ANYONE ON THE CAR...

I HAVE ONE FRIEND CHECKING IT OUT TODAY


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT :yes:


----------



## leo161

kinda blurry pic


----------



## leo161




----------



## leo161




----------



## leo161




----------



## leo161




----------



## leo161




----------



## leo161




----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Time




----------



## Rolled Brim

*Firme pics leo y bigtime*


----------



## HIGHTONE

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jun 25 2008, 11:31 PM~10953297
> *
> *


1962 Olds Starfire. I had the exact same car back in the mid 1970's. I used to cruise King an Story all the time(Chicano time) in my car. What city is this from? That car was rare even in those days.


----------



## leo161

> _Originally posted by HIGHTONE_@Jun 26 2008, 06:26 PM~10959672
> *1962 Olds Starfire. I had the exact same car back in the mid 1970's. I used to cruise King an Story all the time(Chicano time) in my car. What city is this from? That car was rare even in those days.
> *


that was my dads old car he's from mexicali.mexico later on he did some upgrades to it like square light in the front


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

chale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jun 26 2008, 08:35 PM~10960772
> *that was my dads old car he's from mexicali.mexico later on he did some upgrades to it like square light in the front
> *


 :uh: ANY PICS OF IT WITH THE UP GRADES?


----------



## Rolled Brim

*ttt*


----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jun 25 2008, 10:23 PM~10953250
> *
> *


THIS RIGHT HERE IS LIKE MY BROTHERS CAR :thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jun 25 2008, 10:23 PM~10953250
> *
> *











THIS MY BROTHER EL CO


----------



## GM RIDER

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Jun 10 2008, 09:40 AM~10837606
> *I don't know if any of these have been posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go

nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim

*bump*


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 30 2008, 08:24 PM~10984666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## MRLATINO

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jun 29 2008, 09:58 PM~10978088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS BAD ASS MANDO :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 23 2008, 07:36 PM~10936132
> *SOMEBODY SHOULD SAVE IT.
> 
> POST SOME INFO ON HOW, SOMEONE CAN CONTACT YOU.
> *


  OMG!!!!! DAMMM WHAT HAPPEN 2 DAT "CADDY?" WE USED 2 HAVE DAT CAR IN OUR CLUB BACK IN DA DAYZ!! DAMM DA SUN ATE UP DAT KILLER PAINT JOB! WHERE IS DIS CAR LOCATED??? 5OO.OO BUCKS HUH? HUMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jul 2 2008, 09:44 PM~11001628
> * OMG!!!!! DAMMM WHAT HAPPEN 2 DAT "CADDY?" WE USED 2 HAVE DAT CAR IN OUR CLUB BACK IN DA DAYZ!! DAMM DA SUN ATE UP DAT KILLER PAINT JOB! WHERE IS DIS CAR LOCATED??? 5OO.OO BUCKS HUH? HUMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!
> *


I think the homie ferns213 siad that he was trying to sell it for his carnale.


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jun 25 2008, 11:23 PM~10953250
> *
> *


NICE HOMIE OLD SCHOOL CHICALI HOPPER


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 23 2008, 02:02 PM~10933524
> *OK IAM POSTING THIS UP FOR SALE ITS MY BROTHERS CAR....
> 
> OK HERE IT IS....
> 
> THIS CAR WAS RIP GROUPE C.C. ELA PREZ JOEY ABEYTAS "SPELL CHECK" RIDE BACK IN THE MY BROTHER GOT IT BUT ITS JUST BEEN SITTING AND HE HAS DECIDED TO SELL IT THE TRANNY IS SHOT THE ENGINE RUNS IT HAS A 2 PUMP FENDER STONE SET UP THAT WORKS AND HAS THE OL SKOOL INTERIOR WITH THE LOVE SEAT IN THE BACK ALSO HAS A SUNROOF THE CAR HAS ALOT OF GOOD PARTS STILL ON IT SO HERES THE DEAL HE WANTS TO SELL IT AS IS SO IF SOMEONE THINKS THEY CAN GIVE THIS CAR SOME LIFE AGAIN THEN KOOL I WOULD HATE TO SEE THIS CAR END UP AT THE SRAPERS SO IF YOUR INTERESTED IN A PROJECT OR NEED IT FOR PARTS.....
> 
> $500
> 
> JUST THOUGHT I WOULD POST IT HERE THE CAR IS IN LA CA....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HERES DA "CADDY" DAT I REMEMBER!! DAT CAR SHOULD OF BEEN GARAGED KEPT WITH DAT AWARD WINNING PAINT JOB!! WHAT ASHAME!!!


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jul 3 2008, 09:55 PM~11010017
> *HERES DA "CADDY" DAT I REMEMBER!! DAT CAR SHOULD OF BEEN GARAGED KEPT WITH DAT AWARD WINNING PAINT JOB!! WHAT ASHAME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats the history of the lac? After Joey, how many people have owned it? And who's idea was it to mural out the hood and trunk?


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jul 3 2008, 11:28 PM~11010604
> *Whats the history of the lac? After Joey, how many people have owned it? And who's idea was it to mural out the hood and trunk?
> *


 :uh: DA HONEST TRUTH, DAT CADDY STRAIGHT WENT 2 US.."TOGETHER CC" WHEN "JOEY" WAS STILL ALIVE & WHEN HE FOUND OUT HE WAS SICK, HE SOLD DA CAR 2 OUR CLUB MEMBER "JOE FRANCO!" FROM THUR IT WENT TO THE HOMMIE "RAY NAUDIN" THEN IT WENT 2 MOE RODRIGUEZ!! DATS WHEN DA MURALS GOT PUT ON DA CAR!! OOH & DA FUNKY GOLD PLATING! I AGREE DA FUCKEN THINGS R UGLY!! THEN IT WENT 2 SUM OTHER MEMBER! 4GOT HIS NAME, BUT THEN I HEARD HE GOT HIT FROM BEHIND!! & DATS DA LAST I HEARD FROM DAT CAR!! TRIPPED OUT WHEN I SAW DA CAR ON DIS TOPIC!! YEAH BUT ALL THE OWNERS WERE ALL FROM "TOGETHER"


----------



## streetrider

:0 daaaaaammmm!!! for a classic ride like that,if he really wanted $500,i would give $1,000.......you just cant find these anywhhere!


----------



## streetrider

i got some old photo.....







.......back in the days............and now.....


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:0 SO WASSUUPP THEN HOMMIE!! MONEY TALKS HOMEBOY!!!!


----------



## 66wita6

BADASS 63,I THINK IT WAS CALLED EXCALIBER FROM CLASSICS SANTA ANA(NOW I THINK HE'S FROM NU-CLASSICS)
























:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. J76

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 5 2008, 09:44 AM~11017184
> *BADASS 63,I THINK IT WAS CALLED EXCALIBER FROM CLASSICS SANTA ANA(NOW I THINK HE'S FROM NU-CLASSICS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Was that Ralph's 63?


----------



## 66wita6

YUP,HE STILL GOTS IT


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jul 5 2008, 02:51 AM~11016023
> *:0 SO WASSUUPP THEN HOMMIE!! MONEY TALKS HOMEBOY!!!!
> *


whassup homie.........you still got the ride? pm me or i can pm my number to you


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Jul 6 2008, 08:47 AM~11021344
> *whassup homie.........you still got the ride? pm me or i can pm my number to you
> *


 :uh: I DONT HAVE DA CAR BRO!! I CAN FIND OUT WHO DOES OK!! ADAM TOGETHER CC!! (626) 256-4810


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 23 2008, 01:02 PM~10933524
> *OK IAM POSTING THIS UP FOR SALE ITS MY BROTHERS CAR....
> 
> OK HERE IT IS....
> 
> THIS CAR WAS RIP GROUPE C.C. ELA PREZ JOEY ABEYTAS "SPELL CHECK" RIDE BACK IN THE MY BROTHER GOT IT BUT ITS JUST BEEN SITTING AND HE HAS DECIDED TO SELL IT THE TRANNY IS SHOT THE ENGINE RUNS IT HAS A 2 PUMP FENDER STONE SET UP THAT WORKS AND HAS THE OL SKOOL INTERIOR WITH THE LOVE SEAT IN THE BACK ALSO HAS A SUNROOF THE CAR HAS ALOT OF GOOD PARTS STILL ON IT SO HERES THE DEAL HE WANTS TO SELL IT AS IS SO IF SOMEONE THINKS THEY CAN GIVE THIS CAR SOME LIFE AGAIN THEN KOOL I WOULD HATE TO SEE THIS CAR END UP AT THE SRAPERS SO IF YOUR INTERESTED IN A PROJECT OR NEED IT FOR PARTS.....
> 
> $500
> 
> JUST THOUGHT I WOULD POST IT HERE THE CAR IS IN LA CA....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU PROBLY WANT TO GET IN TOUCH WITH THIS GUY


----------



## Anaheim74

I believe the cadillac got sold, not sure who bought it, but i believe Groupe is trying to get it back


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jul 7 2008, 09:21 PM~11034130
> *I believe the cadillac got sold, not sure who bought it, but i believe Groupe is trying to get it back
> *


 :cheesy: DATS FIRME!! IF ANYTHING "GROUPE" SHOULD HAVE DAT CAR!!!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## DownLow64

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 5 2008, 10:44 AM~11017184
> *BADASS 63,I THINK IT WAS CALLED EXCALIBER FROM CLASSICS SANTA ANA(NOW I THINK HE'S FROM NU-CLASSICS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: NICE! my cousin Ralph's car, you beat me to it! The new version is even better though


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 5 2008, 10:44 AM~11017184
> *BADASS 63,I THINK IT WAS CALLED EXCALIBER FROM CLASSICS SANTA ANA(NOW I THINK HE'S FROM NU-CLASSICS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jul 7 2008, 09:33 PM~11034260
> *:cheesy: DATS FIRME!! IF ANYTHING "GROUPE" SHOULD HAVE DAT CAR!!!
> *


X2. It should go back to its roots.


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Jul 8 2008, 07:40 AM~11036632
> *:biggrin: NICE! my cousin Ralph's car, you beat me to it! The new version is even better though
> *


 :uh: WELL,THAT WAS SUPPOSE TO BE ON THE DOWNLOW,BUT HELL YEA ,ITS A WHOLE LOT BETTA :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

:biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jul 7 2008, 08:21 PM~11034130
> *I believe the cadillac got sold, not sure who bought it, but i believe Groupe is trying to get it back
> *


----------



## TOPFAN

MY 65 before being painted 14X 8 Classics


----------



## Mr. J76

> :biggrin: NICE! my cousin Ralph's car, you beat me to it! The new version is even better though
> 
> When will it come out do you know?


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## frameoffz

:thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT 4 "OLD PICS OF THE PAST"..............


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 8 2008, 06:24 PM~11041138
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: YUP YUP YUP!! DATS DA CADDY!! DAMM SHE LOOKED GOOD!! EVEN WITH DA VINYL TOP!!!


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT


----------



## Rolled Brim

*TTT*


----------



## crenshaw magraw




----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## BIG RED

Not old pics but something from back in the day.

A friend of mine gave me this 8 track player and it is brand new never wired into a car.

Has all the paper work from when it was new aswell.


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:


----------



## Rolled Brim

*ttt*


----------



## lowlow619

TTT


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 15 2008, 11:43 PM~11100258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I was there........


----------



## Rolled Brim

http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m297/mo...EFLECTIONS2.jpg[/img]


----------



## Rolled Brim

>


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT :rant:


----------



## Rolled Brim

*bump*


----------



## Hustler on the go

nice pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

MO PICS


----------



## O*C 68

HAY VICTOR DO YOU HAVE PIX OF MY HOMIE BOBBY'S MONTE WHEN IT WAS ON THE TRU RAYS :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim

*bump*


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Jul 23 2008, 11:41 AM~11159628
> *HAY VICTOR DO YOU HAVE PIX OF MY HOMIE BOBBY'S MONTE WHEN IT WAS ON THE TRU RAYS :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: MEAN LEE AND WUERO'S BRO,NAH BRO,IF THATS THE ONE YOU MEAN


----------



## O*C 68

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 23 2008, 04:11 PM~11162058
> *:uh: MEAN LEE AND WUERO'S BRO,NAH BRO,IF THATS THE ONE YOU MEAN
> *


NO THATS COO YEAH I THOUGHT HE SAID YOU DID


----------



## Rolled Brim

*ttt*


----------



## infamous62

La Puente on evanwood around late 70's....


----------



## infamous62

early 80's at Legg lake park....


----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## 66wita6

SUM GOOD FOTOS :thumbsup:,PONLE MAS ...........


----------



## BumpCity

infamous62 :biggrin: 

Cool pics
post more


----------



## drew-barry-86

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Jul 26 2008, 09:58 PM~11187655
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That lil vato looks pissed off. You know he's thinking "SOY CHINGON"


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Jul 26 2008, 10:59 PM~11187657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Firme pics infamous62*


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup:


----------



## infamous62

> _Originally posted by BumpCity_@Jul 27 2008, 10:30 PM~11193783
> *infamous62 :biggrin:
> 
> Cool pics
> post more
> *



told you i had a few pics laying around, i'll hit up my pops for some of his photo albums. he should have a decent stash! :biggrin:


----------



## infamous62

my dads old 66 :biggrin:


----------



## infamous62

this was taken in 93


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Jul 30 2008, 08:43 PM~11220539
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my dads old 66 :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: DAMMMM,ALMOST LOOKS LIKE MINE WHEN I BARELY LIFTED IT.......


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## eastbay68

FROM SOME EARLY 80s LOWRIDER MAGS :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68




----------



## eastbay68




----------



## eastbay68

LAST ONE FOR TONIGHT I'LL POST MORE TOMOROW


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Jul 30 2008, 09:44 PM~11220552
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was taken in 93
> *


nice


----------



## eastbay68




----------



## uniques66

N.C back in the day :thumbsup:
Mikes Malibu was BAD ASS. It was one of the reason's why I built my Malibu. It was a car that stood out in a SEA OF IMPALAS. 
Now before you guys get your shorts in a bunch, I have owned many impalas in my day, and have one waiting for me to lay some color on her BUT, one thing is for sure. I still have my MALIBU and I just might push the impala aside to relive my youth behind the wheel of my “ABANDONED OBSESSION”


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup: I LIKE YOUR SIGNATURE HOMIE,I I TOO GREW UP AMONGEST MY JEFITO AND HIS CAMARADAS FROM OLD TIMES C.C,AS I CAN SAY ,MY ORIGINS STARTED ON MODELS AND BIKES ,THEN CARS,SO WHEN A HOMIE ASKED WHY I HAD'NT PUT MY SHORTYS NAMES INKED ON ME,I DECIDED TO TAKE IT TO ANOTHER LEVEL OF HOW IT ALL STARTED,AND HAD HIM CREATE THIS TAT,WITH THE NAMES OF ALL MY SHORTYS PLACASO'S ON THE WALL....








IT MITE NOT BE A OLD SCHOOL PIC,BUT IT'LL REPRESENT HOW IT ALL STARTED TO ME,QUE NO?


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin: DATS FIRME!!!


----------



## drew-barry-86

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Aug 4 2008, 09:38 PM~11261093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOt any more pics homie?


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 6 2008, 09:28 PM~11279815
> *:thumbsup: I LIKE YOUR SIGNATURE HOMIE,I I TOO GREW UP AMONGEST MY JEFITO AND HIS CAMARADAS FROM OLD TIMES C.C,AS I CAN SAY ,MY ORIGINS STARTED ON MODELS AND BIKES ,THEN CARS,SO WHEN A HOMIE ASKED WHY I HAD'NT PUT MY SHORTYS NAMES INKED ON ME,I DECIDED TO TAKE IT TO ANOTHER LEVEL OF HOW IT ALL STARTED,AND HAD HIM CREATE THIS TAT,WITH THE NAMES OF ALL MY SHORTYS PLACASO'S ON THE WALL....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT MITE NOT BE A OLD SCHOOL PIC,BUT IT'LL REPRESENT HOW IT ALL STARTED TO ME,QUE NO?
> *


That's all right man.Pretty original idea


----------



## 66wita6

THANX


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT


----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 9 2008, 11:14 AM~11300627
> *THANX
> *


----------



## Rollinaround

CALIFORNIA CADS. 

OLD SCHOOL RIGHT THERE.


----------



## Homie Styln

I had the privledge of growing up in So Cal and crusing Whittier Blvd and then left to go to college in San Jose in the mid 70's and cruised La Raza Park, the Star Light Ball room and then King & Story.. To bad the younger generation doesn't know anything about that.. Things have changed but the will to keep lowriding will burn as long as the people who do it, keep it real...
As I used to tell my dear ol'Mom who is passed now, When she'd say why you got to take the hopping car out all the time, I'd say 'Mom I was born to be a lowrider'.  

Just an Ol'Man's 2 cents


----------



## drew-barry-86

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 19 2008, 12:48 PM~11383144
> *I had the privledge of growing up in So Cal and crusing Whittier Blvd and then left to go to college in San Jose in the mid 70's and cruised La Raza Park, the Star Light Ball room and then King & Story.. To bad the younger generation doesn't know anything about that.. Things have changed but the will to keep lowriding will burn as long as the people who do it, keep it real...
> As I used to tell my dear ol'Mom who is passed now, When she'd say why you got to take the hopping car out all the time, I'd say 'om I was born to be a lowrider'.
> 
> Just an Ol'Man's 2 cents
> *


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 19 2008, 01:48 PM~11383144
> *I had the privledge of growing up in So Cal and crusing Whittier Blvd and then left to go to college in San Jose in the mid 70's and cruised La Raza Park, the Star Light Ball room and then King & Story.. To bad the younger generation doesn't know anything about that.. Things have changed but the will to keep lowriding will burn as long as the people who do it, keep it real...
> As I used to tell my dear ol'Mom who is passed now, When she'd say why you got to take the hopping car out all the time, I'd say 'Mom I was born to be a lowrider'.
> 
> Just an Ol'Man's 2 cents
> *


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT


----------



## Hustler on the go

pics.?


----------



## eastbay68

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Aug 20 2008, 08:27 PM~11398007
> *pics.?
> *


----------



## eastbay68




----------



## eastbay68




----------



## eastbay68




----------



## eastbay68




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Jul 28 2008, 08:18 AM~11195529
> *That lil vato looks pissed off. You know he's thinking "SOY CHINGON"
> *


 This is a great picture ....this is one of those pixs that he is talking smack and saying DO I HAVE TO TAKE THIS PICTURE LOL

good pixs keep them coming


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Jul 28 2008, 08:18 AM~11195529
> *That lil vato looks pissed off. You know he's thinking "SOY CHINGON"
> *











This is a great picture ....this is one of those pixs that he is talking smack and saying DO I HAVE TO TAKE THIS PICTURE LOL

good pixs keep them coming


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Aug 20 2008, 11:00 PM~11399032
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Rollinaround

*AZTLAN IMPERIALS CC YEAH!!!*


----------



## Rolled Brim

[/quote]

*Is this Mr.Wim from back in the day with the 70's schwinn?*


----------



## 66wita6

MAG PICS HUH? WELL HERES SANTANA '81 GOING TO A SHOW PARA EL NORTE............








BENNYS CORDOVA,ELIZER'S FLEETLINE AND 2 OTHER MEMBERS(69 AND 76) :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

SANTANA B.C REPEN'N HARD IN '81...........















:nicoderm:


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Aug 20 2008, 09:59 PM~11399010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship:


----------



## eastbay_drop

dam bustin out the old magazines! that was my bikes first paint job :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Aug 20 2008, 11:55 PM~11398974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Aug 20 2008, 09:52 PM~11398936
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

blvd rod,,majestics norwalk so cal 1981


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 28 2008, 01:50 AM~11458453
> *blvd rod,,majestics norwalk so cal 1981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*firme*


----------



## 66wita6

THAT MEANS YOU GONNA BUSTOUT WITH SUM MORE OL SCHOOL PICS BIG RICH?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 14 2005, 09:03 PM~3817809
> *awesome pics i love the patterns back then
> any old pics of trucks with bed lifts
> *



nissan and mazdas! if you didnt have a tilt bed. you werent shit! lol!!!!


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 29 2008, 04:40 PM~11473639
> *THAT MEANS YOU GONNA BUSTOUT WITH SUM  MORE OL SCHOOL PICS BIG RICH?
> *


*X 2*


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Aug 20 2008, 09:59 PM~11399010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Punch 84 in the beginning :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

uffin:


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Aug 25 2008, 01:56 AM~11429443
> *:worship:
> *


x2 I have been looking for that magazine with black punch for a few years.


----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## [email protected]

^^^^ :roflmao:


----------



## Rolled Brim

*ttt*


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR PICS OF LOWRIDERS OF THE PAST :nicoderm:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 29 2008, 02:40 PM~11473639
> *THAT MEANS YOU GONNA BUSTOUT WITH SUM  MORE OL SCHOOL PICS BIG RICH?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 2 2008, 05:30 PM~11500339
> *TTMFT FOR PICS OF LOWRIDERS OF THE PAST :nicoderm:
> *


*X 2*


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 2 2008, 09:27 PM~11503427
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BLK82LINC

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jul 7 2008, 09:33 PM~11034260
> *:cheesy: DATS FIRME!! IF ANYTHING "GROUPE" SHOULD HAVE DAT CAR!!!
> *


THANK'S AND YOUR RIGHT GROUPE SHOULD HAVE THAT CAR AND AS OF THIS PAST SUNDAY WE DO... :biggrin: I GOT IT NOW


----------



## BLK82LINC

http://i312.photobucket.com/albums/ll340/GROUPERO/70swhittier.jpg[/img]]
GROUPE ON WHITTIER IN THE 70'S


----------



## BLK82LINC

http://i312.photobucket.com/albums/ll340/GROUPERO/groupecruisewhittier70s.jpg[/img]]


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## Big Rich




----------



## warning




----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 4 2008, 11:20 PM~11523705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: BIG RICH,WHICH IS LIL JOHN?


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 6 2008, 05:57 PM~11537008
> *:uh: BIG RICH,WHICH IS LIL JOHN?
> *


 :uh: :uh: hello ,it says orange county not norwalk


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 5 2008, 12:20 AM~11523705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Crazy never knew there was a oc chapter, the homie mondo from oc was talking about starting a oc chapter bac in the day when some members split and formed los angeles cc.........


----------



## 66wita6

I JUST HEARD THAT THE HOMIE USED TO CRUZ AROUND HERE ALOT,I JUST THOUGHT HE WAS FROM THE O.C CHAPT............WHAT UP DEESTA,YOU GONNA POST SUM OL SCHOOL PICS TOO? :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

O.C MAJESTICS.........


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 7 2008, 10:20 AM~11539615
> *I JUST HEARD THAT THE HOMIE USED TO CRUZ AROUND HERE ALOT,I JUST THOUGHT HE WAS FROM THE O.C CHAPT............WHAT UP DEESTA,YOU GONNA POST SUM OL SCHOOL PICS TOO? :thumbsup:
> *



What up Vic, most of my old flic's are gone, i got a couple left that i will post later.


----------



## D-Cheeze

lrm june 1992...guess thats back in the day


----------



## Hellraizer

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 7 2008, 08:36 AM~11539690
> *O.C MAJESTICS.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just the chevelle was oc,,the caprice belonged to boy from norwalk majestics


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Sep 6 2008, 09:57 PM~11538390
> *Crazy never knew there was a oc chapter, the homie mondo from oc was talking about starting a oc chapter bac in the day when some members split and formed los angeles cc.........
> *


we recently ran into a few members from brown pride cc and they said they were from oc majestics,,they broke up in early 80 s


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## Big Rich




----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 7 2008, 02:34 PM~11540935
> *we recently ran into a few members from brown pride cc and they said they were from oc majestics,,they broke up in early 80 s
> *



 2 No


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 7 2008, 01:41 PM~11540963
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: DAMM,TOO BAD THEY NEVER DID A FEATURE OF THIS ONE,EVER WONDERED WHAT HAPPENED TO IT,IT WAS 1 BADMOFFO!!


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 7 2008, 02:31 PM~11541571
> *:uh: DAMM,TOO BAD THEY NEVER DID A FEATURE OF THIS ONE,EVER WONDERED WHAT HAPPENED TO IT,IT WAS 1 BADMOFFO!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## kandylac

PAINT DONE BY WHOM?


----------



## Big Rich

majestics 1978 delano


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

LOOKING LIKE SAME MINE 66 IMPALA WHEN I FOUND IT LRM MAGAZINE IN 1990 THIS IS FROM MIRAGE CAR CLUB OF DALLAS SINCE 1990 BACK IN THE DAY 



















:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

NICE PICS BIG RICH :thumbsup: ANY MORE? :yes:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 8 2008, 05:29 PM~11550985
> *NICE PICS BIG RICH :thumbsup: ANY MORE? :yes:
> *


*X 2*


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by CLASS BULLY_@Sep 3 2008, 04:57 PM~11510107
> *THANK'S AND YOUR RIGHT GROUPE SHOULD HAVE THAT CAR AND AS OF THIS PAST SUNDAY WE DO... :biggrin:  I GOT IT NOW
> *


 :thumbsup: DAMM RITE ON BRATHAAA!! IM GLAD DA CARS BACK HOME!! 2 BIG BAD "GROUPE E.L.A.!! WELL AT LEAST DATS WHERE MY TIO WAS FROM!! I'LL POST UP SUM BAD ASS "GROUPE" FLICS SOON HOMMIE!! I REMEMBER WHEN MY TIO USED 2 BE FROM THUR!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 7 2008, 04:51 PM~11541695
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REAL NICE CHEVELL


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 9 2008, 07:51 AM~11555412
> *REAL NICE CHEVELL
> *


x1000


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Big Rich+Sep 7 2008, 02:40 PM~11540960-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Rich_@Sep 7 2008, 04:51 PM~11541695
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 66wita6

BADASS INDEED :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## I TrAvIeSo I




----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@May 27 2008, 05:49 PM~10748725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chicago car built in 77
> *


HE USE TO LIVE DOWN STAIRZ FROM ME ON BELMONT AND CALIFORNIA HIZ NAME WAZ CARLOS OLD SCHOOL :nicoderm:


----------



## Rolled Brim

TTT


----------



## Silentdawg

one of the first lows built in europe, still almost in this shape. Early 80's, Pink Lady's cousin.. 4 sale in sweden.


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## warning




----------



## pimp66801

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 13 2005, 07:42 PM~3809120
> * I THINK THIS WAS THE FIRST SUPER SHO...
> *


That is some generations


----------



## JUCD64

SUP


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by pimp66801_@Sep 11 2008, 03:08 AM~11574352
> *That is some generations
> *


 :uh: OR AN R.G CANNING EVENT.....


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## 66wita6

uffin:


----------



## TRU*SA*67

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Sep 7 2008, 03:49 PM~11541338
> *  2 No
> *


MY CUZZ N 'S CHROME GUY HAS A MAJESTIC OC PLAQ. HE SAID THE GUY HOW HAD PAST AWAY NEVA PICK IT UP :0


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Sep 12 2008, 06:11 PM~11589378
> *MY CUZZ N 'S CHROME GUY HAS A MAJESTIC OC PLAQ. HE SAID THE GUY HOW HAD PAST AWAY NEVA PICK IT UP  :0
> *


can i get it :0


----------



## sancho 1




----------



## TRU*SA*67

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 13 2008, 02:00 AM~11591721
> *can i get it :0
> *


dude dont wana give it up :angry:


----------



## Corndaddy

Any 63-64 caddys?


----------



## 66wita6

TELL YOU THE TRUTH,BOUT THE ONLY CADDYS WHERE THE BOMBITA KIND,CAUSE I ALREADY GONE THROUGH MY STASH AGAIN,DIDN'T SEE NONE :dunno:


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT uffin:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Corndaddy

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 15 2008, 07:01 PM~11610775
> *TELL YOU THE TRUTH,BOUT THE ONLY CADDYS WHERE THE BOMBITA KIND,CAUSE I ALREADY GONE THROUGH MY STASH AGAIN,DIDN'T SEE NONE :dunno:
> *


Orale! gracias


----------



## Rolled Brim

*ttt*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

RG Canning show, oct 1969. Long Beach, Ca









*Imperials 66 (Anyone notice the Dave's Home Of Chrome banner in the upper right? Thats was the main chrome shop in South L.A. back in the days.* Old blacc man ran it in watts









Walt Prey in the 70's


----------



## Big Rich

[/IMG]


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 23 2008, 01:02 PM~10933524
> *OK IAM POSTING THIS UP FOR SALE ITS MY BROTHERS CAR....
> 
> OK HERE IT IS....
> 
> THIS CAR WAS RIP GROUPE C.C. ELA PREZ JOEY ABEYTAS "SPELL CHECK" RIDE BACK IN THE MY BROTHER GOT IT BUT ITS JUST BEEN SITTING AND HE HAS DECIDED TO SELL IT THE TRANNY IS SHOT THE ENGINE RUNS IT HAS A 2 PUMP FENDER STONE SET UP THAT WORKS AND HAS THE OL SKOOL INTERIOR WITH THE LOVE SEAT IN THE BACK ALSO HAS A SUNROOF THE CAR HAS ALOT OF GOOD PARTS STILL ON IT SO HERES THE DEAL HE WANTS TO SELL IT AS IS SO IF SOMEONE THINKS THEY CAN GIVE THIS CAR SOME LIFE AGAIN THEN KOOL I WOULD HATE TO SEE THIS CAR END UP AT THE SRAPERS SO IF YOUR INTERESTED IN A PROJECT OR NEED IT FOR PARTS.....
> 
> $500
> 
> JUST THOUGHT I WOULD POST IT HERE THE CAR IS IN LA CA....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sorry if this question was already answered, but did someone already get this car? my dad was o.g. groupe with joey untill 80 (when i was born). want to know...shit, i would have jumped on it and do it the way joey had it.


----------



## Hustler on the go

Nice pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 18 2008, 05:58 PM~11638286
> *sorry if this question was already answered, but did someone already get this car? my dad was o.g. groupe with joey untill 80 (when i was born). want to know...shit, i would have jumped on it and do it the way joey had it.
> *


IT WENT BACK TO GROUPE.......


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## bucky

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 20 2008, 10:16 AM~11651288
> *TTMFT
> *


X2


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## juiced86




----------



## 66wita6

DAMMMM,I THOUGHT THIS WAS OLD PICS FROM THE PAST..........HOMIE GOTS IT MIXED UP,SHOULD PUT THE 13'S ON THE MONTE,THOSE 20'S ON THE TRUCK,AND DON'T REALLY KNOW BOUT THAT MUSTANG ON WIRES :dunno: AT LEAST THE 63 LOOKED LEGIT TILL YOU SEE THE HONDA AND THE MINI TRUCK ........
























:nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## juiced86

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 21 2008, 02:15 PM~11657461
> *DAMMMM,I THOUGHT THIS WAS OLD PICS FROM THE PAST..........HOMIE GOTS IT MIXED UP,SHOULD PUT THE 13'S ON THE MONTE,THOSE 20'S ON THE TRUCK,AND DON'T REALLY KNOW BOUT THAT MUSTANG ON WIRES :dunno: AT LEAST THE 63 LOOKED LEGIT TILL YOU SEE THE HONDA AND THE MINI TRUCK ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:  :yes:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: the 20's were only on the monte for a weekend thats it


----------



## 66wita6

WHAT UP JESSE,YOU GONNA PUT SUM OLD PICS UP?ORALE PUES LOCO,PONLE,I KNOW YOU GOTS SUM BADAASS PICS :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin:


----------



## specspec




----------



## BONES_712

THIZ TOPIC SHOULD BE PINNED


----------



## LITO




----------



## LITO




----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by Lito_@Sep 22 2008, 09:19 PM~11672399
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim

*TTT*


----------



## CADILLACJON




----------



## CADILLACJON




----------



## CADILLACJON




----------



## CADILLACJON




----------



## CADILLACJON




----------



## CADILLACJON




----------



## atxclassic

> _Originally posted by Lito_@Sep 22 2008, 11:17 PM~11672390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice truck, always liked that style


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup:


----------



## warning




----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by warning_@Sep 26 2008, 12:44 AM~11703880
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ck2_9vstn8

Chicano Park Impalas car club 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ck2_9vstn8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ck2_9vstn8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ck2_9vstn8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ck2_9vstn8


----------



## 66wita6

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1Upzodz7cs
:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## 66wita6

JUST GOT THEM OFF THE CHICO N THE MAN DVD............
























POST SUM OF YOUR PICS LAUGHING BOY


----------



## Hustler on the go

uffin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 28 2008, 09:44 PM~11723760
> *JUST GOT THEM OFF THE CHICO N THE MAN DVD............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POST SUM OF YOUR PICS LAUGHING BOY
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Lito_@Sep 23 2008, 12:17 AM~11672390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT uffin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by CADILLACJON_@Sep 23 2008, 06:09 PM~11679329
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where did you get this from


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 1 2008, 06:19 PM~11753297
> *TTMFT uffin:
> *


*X 2*


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 2 2008, 05:04 PM~11762512
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Rolled Brim

*ttt*


----------



## hot wheels

TTMFT IV THEE OL SKOOL!!!


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim

*bump*


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## 66wita6

HOPEFULLY ONEDAY,THIS WILL MAKE IT TO THE ARCHIVES OF OLD PICS.....








:biggrin:


----------



## BigLazy903

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 15 2008, 07:13 PM~11874157
> *HOPEFULLY ONEDAY,THIS WILL MAKE IT TO THE ARCHIVES OF OLD PICS.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 15 2008, 07:13 PM~11874157
> *HOPEFULLY ONEDAY,THIS WILL MAKE IT TO THE ARCHIVES OF OLD PICS.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


ORALE I SEEN SOME OF UR MEMBERS AT THE ROLLERZ PARTY! COOL PEOPLE! NEXT TIME SAY WHATS UP HOMIES!


----------



## 66wita6

I'M THE 1 THAT TOLD YOU BOUT THE LIL PIC BY THE BIG RIG AT THE SHOW...


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim

*TTT*


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT :nicoderm:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Rolled Brim

*TTT*


----------



## Hustler on the go

pics?


----------



## 66wita6

SUM OF THE OG'S DON'T WANNA GIV'M UP,BUT THEY SURE LIKE LOOKING AT THEM THROUGH L.I.L


----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 20 2008, 05:51 PM~11921728
> *SUM OF THE OG'S DON'T WANNA GIV'M UP,BUT THEY SURE LIKE LOOKING AT THEM THROUGH L.I.L
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## drew-barry-86

My jefito dont wanna let go of any more pics :angry: I told him, I'll bring them right back....... He told me F**k You :angry:


----------



## 66wita6

SAME HERE,XECPT I BUSTED HIS PHOTO ALBUM(OG ONES,PICS GLUED TO PAGE)TO SCAN THEM,NOW THAT I HAVE A CAMERA PHONE WITH A CARD,MUCH MORE EASIR,BUT HE'S LIKE .....QUE CHINGADOS ESTAS ACIENDO,OTRA VEZ CABRON!! ..... :nono: :happysad: :rant: ,KNOW I GOTS TO GET WITH THE VETERANOS OF MY CLUB,N CONVINCE THEM TO GIVE'M UP


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 23 2008, 06:11 PM~11956200
> *SAME HERE,XECPT I BUSTED HIS PHOTO ALBUM(OG ONES,PICS GLUED TO PAGE)TO SCAN THEM,NOW THAT I HAVE A CAMERA PHONE WITH A CARD,MUCH MORE EASIR,BUT HE'S LIKE .....QUE CHINGADOS ESTAS ACIENDO,OTRA VEZ CABRON!! ..... :nono:  :happysad:  :rant: ,KNOW I GOTS TO GET WITH THE VETERANOS OF MY CLUB,N CONVINCE THEM TO GIVE'M UP
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 66wita6

WHAT UP SAUL,THEM 20'S ON THOSE CLASSICS?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 23 2008, 08:30 PM~11957725
> *WHAT UP SAUL,THEM 20'S ON THOSE CLASSICS?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

NOT PIC RELATED,JUST SUMTHIN FUNNY,TOOK MY 6 TO WORK ON FRI,PARK IT IN MY SPOT,LAYED OUT,BOUT THE FIRST BRAKE,A YOUNGSTER ASKS,"EH VIC,LET ME HIT THE SWITCHES,I'VE NEVER HIT SUM,COME ON LOC"......,I TELL HIM,"HMMMM,COME HERE,STAND RITE BY THE DOOR OPENING,SEE THE LITTLE SQUARE ON THE WALL(LIGHT SWITCH)....."YEA".......WELL GRAB ON OR TAP THE SWITCH DOWN,THEN UP,AND AT THE SAME TIME GO UP N DOWN WITH IT......"AWWW,THATS FUCKED UP VIC"..........LUNCH TIME HITS,I GO OUTSIDE TO DUST OFF THE 6,EI AYE VIENE ESTE CABRON OTRAVEZ(HERE COMES THIS FUCKER AGAIN)........"COME ON VIC,LET ME TAP'EM,I'VE NEVER BEEN IN A LOWRIDER WITH LIFTS....AWWW COME DOGG"........LOOKIN AT HIM,AIGHT,SIT IN THE DRIVERS SIDE,CAREFULLY,WITH THE RITE HAND,GRAB THE STEERING WHEEL......"WHY,IS IT GONNA GO OUT OF CONTROLL?".........AIGHT,LIGHT TAP THE SWITCH(HE TAPS IT,N NOTHING HAPPENS,THEN AGAIN,NOTHING)......"QUE ONDA,NOTHING'S HAPPENING"........O SHIT,FORGOT TO TELL YOU TO BOUNCE WITH THE TAPING OF THE SWITCH..........."MAN ,YOU AN ASS,THATS FUCKED UP ESE"..........WHILE GETTING OUT OF THE 6,.....1st RULE ,NEVER PARK YOUR RYDE WITH THE GROUND HOOKED UP WHILE AT WORK,YOU ASKED TO HIT THE TAP THE SWITCH WHILE IN THE RIDE,NEVER ASKED TO MAKE THE CAR WENT UP OR DOWN :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## leo161

heres some i have... since no one wants to bust out them pics i guess i will :biggrin:


----------



## leo161




----------



## leo161




----------



## leo161




----------



## leo161




----------



## leo161




----------



## leo161




----------



## leo161




----------



## Hellraizer

:biggrin:


----------



## leo161




----------



## leo161




----------



## leo161




----------



## leo161




----------



## leo161

this is the last one for today hope you all enjoy the pics


----------



## uniques66

*Nice Pics !!!! :thumbsup: *


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Oct 27 2008, 01:04 AM~11977736
> *this is the last one for today hope you all enjoy the pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man, thanks for the pics! Especially this one, I love to see LTD's from back in the day!


----------



## Rolled Brim

Firme pics


----------



## drew-barry-86

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

WOW NICE PICTURES LEO161


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Oct 26 2008, 03:45 PM~11977587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

nics pics!


----------



## G2G_Al

Just go through all 154 pages, some great cars in the past...

Anyone have any Orphus or Incrowd pics....

Got to ask my bros what they have...

All I have is a pic of my brother in laws plaque...


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 28 2008, 01:05 AM~11992097
> *Just go through all 154 pages, some great cars in the past...
> 
> Anyone have any Orphus or Incrowd pics....
> 
> Got to ask my bros what they have...
> 
> All I have is a pic of my brother in laws plaque...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## happy hoppy

thanks leo161, those are some great pic.s

I wish more members would post their old pic.s so we can all appreciate the Low Riders of way back.
nothing but respect to the old days.


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 21 2005, 07:26 AM~3856117
> *better pic....thanx joost......this my friends Dad...1970 maybe....Carter paint ..walt pinstriping
> *



damn! that is awesome, thanks


----------



## BOUNZIN

here's an oldie


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Oct 26 2008, 04:45 PM~11977587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gangster


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 30 2008, 10:33 AM~12014796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's an oldie
> *


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 30 2008, 10:33 AM~12014796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's an oldie
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James

> :0 RARE ASS PONTIAC


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0 :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 2 2008, 08:44 PM~12042677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS WHAT AM TALKING ABOUT :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim

NICE PICS


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Big Rich

THIS BOOK HAS PICS FROM THE BEGINING OF MAJESTICS CC ,,DATING BACK TO 1968 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## Big Rich




----------



## Ese Caqui

Hell yeah


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 10 2008, 12:49 AM~12110262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS BOOK HAS PICS FROM THE BEGINING OF MAJESTICS CC ,,DATING BACK TO 1968 :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 10 2008, 12:50 AM~12110270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got some old writting on that book


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 9 2008, 11:49 PM~12110262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS BOOK HAS PICS FROM THE BEGINING OF MAJESTICS CC ,,DATING BACK TO 1968 :biggrin:
> *


why you leaving us high and dry! post some pictures already!

please! :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 10 2008, 08:13 PM~12117378
> *why you leaving us high and dry! post some pictures already!
> 
> please! :biggrin:
> *


 *X 2*


----------



## SAUL

x3


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin: X 4 !!!!!!!


----------



## og58pontiac

[/quote]
:dunno: Marvin from City cc San Diego????? :dunno:


----------



## SAUL

:nono: KLIQUE E,L,A :biggrin:


----------



## leo161

does anyone have a video of this 58. i remember i use to have a vhs video when this 58 was burinig tire


----------



## 66wita6

YEA ,ITS ONE OF THE LRM VHS ONES,ITS AT LEGG LAKE WHERE HE'S DOIN IT :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 9 2008, 11:51 PM~12110276
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: NOW HOW BOUT THEM PICS


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 10 2008, 10:03 PM~12120215
> *:nono: KLIQUE E,L,A :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: DATS RITE BRATHAA!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Nov 10 2008, 10:47 PM~12120851
> *does anyone have a video of this 58. i remember i use to have a vhs video when this 58 was burinig tire
> 
> *


i got that one...all u can hear is music and smoke starts coming out the skirts... im pretty sure the song that was playing was Ralfi Pagan-make it with you...
i think its on the Lowrider 92' Fiesta tour not sure but i know i have it


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62




----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 11 2008, 08:33 PM~12130216
> *i got that one...all u can hear is music and smoke starts coming out the skirts... im pretty sure the song that was playing was Ralfi Pagan-make it with you...
> i think its on the Lowrider 92' Fiesta tour not sure but i know i have it
> *


Can you make sure........ :biggrin:


----------



## t_durden




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Nov 12 2008, 12:36 AM~12132870
> *Can you make sure........ :biggrin:
> *


for a small fee of $5.99 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 10 2008, 01:49 AM~12110262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS BOOK HAS PICS FROM THE BEGINING OF MAJESTICS CC ,,DATING BACK TO 1968 :biggrin:
> *


 :0 They should make replicas and sell that shit, I would buy one.


----------



## boricua619`

:wow:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by MR. RABBIT 62_@Nov 11 2008, 11:54 PM~12132052
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## haze1995

Great thread. Brings back a lot of memories. Like when Lowrider Magazine was a magazine and not a glorified parts catalog.

I think I still have some from a lowrider show I went to when I was a kid. Have to wait till I get back from Iraq though.


----------



## leo161

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 11 2008, 07:33 PM~12130216
> *i got that one...all u can hear is music and smoke starts coming out the skirts... im pretty sure the song that was playing was Ralfi Pagan-make it with you...
> i think its on the Lowrider 92' Fiesta tour not sure but i know i have it
> *


its not the 92 fiesta tour i belive its the 90 super show in LA


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62

ANDY'S HYDRAULICS 1980 SAN JOSE CAR SHOW


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62

MR. RABBIT BACK IN 1980


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Nov 12 2008, 06:09 PM~12138856
> *its not the 92 fiesta tour i belive its the 90 super show in LA
> *


might be not sure...but i do know i got the video


----------



## SUPREME69

ONE OF THE BEST THINGS I LIKE ABOUT BACK IN THE DAYS. EVERY CAR WASNT AN IMPALA. THERE WAS A VARIETY OF CARS FROM ALL AUTO MAKERS. JUST SHOWS HOW MUCH IT HAS REALLY CHANGED. YOUR LUCKY TO SEE ANYTHING OTHER THAN A GM MADE CAR THESE DAYS. IM A SUCKER FOR THOSE BIG LONG 70s FORDS THOUGH  




> _Originally posted by MR. RABBIT 62_@Nov 12 2008, 07:40 PM~12140521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MR. RABBIT BACK IN 1980
> *


----------



## DownLow64

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/videos/620...sing/index.html


----------



## Rolled Brim

Firme pictures conejo


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 30 2008, 09:33 AM~12014796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's an oldie
> *


Orale, I was at this corner today but it sure don't look like that anymore. :0


----------



## oldskool 67

Started going thru some of my old mags last nite.


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 12 2008, 09:48 PM~12140622
> *ONE OF THE BEST THINGS I LIKE ABOUT BACK IN THE DAYS. EVERY CAR WASNT AN IMPALA. THERE WAS A VARIETY OF CARS FROM ALL AUTO MAKERS. JUST SHOWS HOW MUCH IT HAS REALLY CHANGED. YOUR LUCKY TO SEE ANYTHING OTHER THAN A GM MADE CAR THESE DAYS. IM A SUCKER FOR THOSE BIG LONG 70s FORDS THOUGH
> *


x2
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## og58pontiac

Damn, David and Conejo both you guys are old,pinchis viejos :yes:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 13 2008, 01:01 AM~12142202
> *Started going thru some of my old mags last nite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowriv1972

Here are some pics that are about 10 years old.


----------



## lowriv1972




----------



## lowriv1972




----------



## lowriv1972




----------



## lowriv1972




----------



## Infamous James

DAMN SOME GREAT ASS PICS!!! I LOVED THE 90'S   ALMOST SEEMS 'OLD' NOW


----------



## BOUNZIN

I CAN'T WAIT FOR THE SCANNER AT MY WORK TO BE HOOKED UP I GOT TONS OF PICS


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## six trey impala

damn that laurel green 63 vert is badass!!


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Nov 13 2008, 08:32 AM~12144209
> *Damn, David and Conejo both you guys are old,pinchis viejos :yes:
> *


I'll take that as a compliment, gracias :biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 13 2008, 12:01 AM~12142202
> *Started going thru some of my old mags last nite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972

Look it Kutty's car a long time ago!!


----------



## ALCATRAZ

:worship: Fuckin sweet pics, homies. Keep postin some more. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

Great pictures ....time sure fly's fast


----------



## eastbay68




----------



## Firefly

Thanks for sharing lowriv! :thumbsup:


----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 2 2008, 09:44 PM~12042677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wish i had a orange 65 :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Nov 14 2008, 01:34 PM~12157714
> *Thanks for sharing lowriv! :thumbsup:
> *


Im gettin some more!!


----------



## rnaudin

hey adam you got it wrong i bought the car from joey picked it up from sharky's house me and chito picked it up and i sold it to joe franco and he sold it to moe and the he sold it to gus that use to be from the club and his son who got hit from behind by his mon. from thier don't know were it went.


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Nov 12 2008, 08:56 PM~12140740
> *http://www.lowridermagazine.com/videos/620...sing/index.html
> 
> 
> *


That orange 58 at the end of the clip is the shit!!! Did it have power rear windows? :biggrin:


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jul 4 2008, 11:51 AM~11012950
> * :uh: DA HONEST TRUTH, DAT CADDY STRAIGHT WENT 2 US.."TOGETHER CC" WHEN "JOEY" WAS STILL ALIVE & WHEN HE FOUND OUT HE WAS SICK, HE SOLD DA CAR 2 OUR CLUB MEMBER "JOE FRANCO!" FROM THUR IT WENT TO THE    HOMMIE "RAY NAUDIN" THEN IT WENT 2 MOE RODRIGUEZ!! DATS WHEN DA MURALS GOT PUT ON DA CAR!! OOH & DA FUNKY GOLD PLATING! I AGREE DA FUCKEN THINGS R UGLY!! THEN IT WENT 2 SUM OTHER MEMBER! 4GOT HIS NAME, BUT THEN I HEARD HE GOT HIT FROM BEHIND!! & DATS DA LAST I HEARD FROM DAT CAR!! TRIPPED OUT WHEN I SAW DA CAR ON DIS TOPIC!! YEAH BUT ALL THE OWNERS WERE ALL FROM "TOGETHER"
> *


here is how it went down i just sold my monte chito from together la told me joey was selling the car before his operation for a tumur i think anyways we went to his house in el monte made a deal for 5500 hundred shook hands and me and chito went the next day and pick the car up at another fellow groupe members house (sharky) i believed they called him, kept for a couple of years sold it to joe f and he sold to moe and moe sold to gus and his son from thier don't know how many people owned it from thier this around early 90's


----------



## Rolled Brim

a lot of firme pics


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 12 2008, 10:01 PM~12142202
> *Started going thru some of my old mags last nite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

NOW POST YOURS LAUGHING BOY,BTW,JEFITOS DOING GOOD?


----------



## FiveNine619

http://i468.photobucket.com/albums/rr44/groupe64/ronnies641.jpg[/img]]


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Nov 14 2008, 03:26 PM~12158593
> *hey adam you got it wrong i bought the car from joey picked it up from sharky's house me and chito picked it up and i sold it to joe franco and he sold it to moe and the he sold it to gus that use to be from the club and his son who got hit from behind by his mon. from thier don't know were it went.
> *


 :thumbsup: ALMOST DA SAME STORY BRO!! DA CAR LOOKED BETTER WHEN U HAD IT, & DATS IT!!! LOL!!


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Nov 16 2008, 11:03 AM~12170960
> *http://i468.photobucket.com/albums/rr44/groupe64/ronnies641.jpg[/img]]
> *[img



even stamped !


----------



## WESTUP702

great fuckin topic homiez.....


----------



## rnaudin

this is the way i had it pinestriping by michael lopez put side to side on it


----------



## rnaudin

here's another


----------



## gold rush

TTT With this Cool Topic


----------



## gold rush

Old School "****** Nielly" Classic Memories c.c.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Nov 17 2008, 12:49 PM~12181579
> *Old School "****** Nielly" Classic Memories c.c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: NEVER liked that car. looks even worse up close


----------



## gold rush

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 17 2008, 10:08 PM~12182301
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf: NEVER liked that car. looks even worse up close
> *









:dunno: Everyone has thier Opinion... But Lets see your Car :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Nov 17 2008, 01:49 PM~12181579
> *Old School "****** Nielly" Classic Memories c.c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 THIS IS BAD ASS NO MATTER WHAT ANYONE SAYS PERIOD


----------



## 66wita6

HELL YEA IT IS!!!!


----------



## Big Rich

:biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Nov 17 2008, 02:49 PM~12181579
> *Old School "****** Nielly" Classic Memories c.c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS


----------



## lincolnlowrider76

I liked the original version myself. Didnt care for it much after he went to the gold paint. Just my 2 cents. Still a badass ride


----------



## rnaudin

here's some old stuff 








:biggrin:
[IMG







]

[url=http://i38.tinypic.com/14o7m83.jpg]http://i38.tinypic.com/14o7m83.jpg[/url][/IMG]


----------



## rnaudin

one of the best shows la every witnessed
[


----------



## rnaudin

:biggrin:


----------



## rnaudin




----------



## rnaudin




----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 15 2008, 07:40 PM~12167272
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 17 2008, 03:08 PM~12182301
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf: NEVER liked that car. looks even worse up close
> *


 :uh: :loco:


----------



## rnaudin

keep this subject going


----------



## BigPoppa

those are some tiny ass pics, can you get them any bigger? Or email them to me and I'll do it


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Nov 18 2008, 02:06 PM~12192431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the best shows la every witnessed
> [
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## t_durden




----------



## emhomie626

WHAT HAPPENED TO MOST OF THESE BEARUTIFUL RIDES? :dunno: 
WHERE ARE THEY NOW? ANY BODY HAVE THE HISTORY OF SOME OF THESE RIDES THAT HAVE BEEN POSTED?


----------



## rnaudin

here's some more








heres the first pres of Together cc pres car


----------



## rnaudin

:biggrin:


----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by warning_@Sep 11 2008, 01:04 AM~11574021
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM,,,!!! THAT THERE BROUGHT BACK A LOT OF MEMORIES FOR ME!! I BUILT THAT TRUCK WITH A LOT OF LOVE. I MISS MY PRIETAA :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 17 2008, 03:08 PM~12182301
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf: NEVER liked that car. looks even worse up close
> *


are you for real? ****** set the standard for full custom bombs for years


----------



## gold rush

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 20 2008, 04:49 AM~12206930
> *are you for real?  ****** set the standard for full custom bombs for years
> *


----------



## jojo67

Cool pics...keep them coming fellas!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Padilla 505

> _Originally posted by Lito_@Sep 22 2008, 10:17 PM~11672390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Nov 19 2008, 04:24 PM~12203681
> *DAM,,,!!! THAT THERE BROUGHT BACK A LOT OF MEMORIES FOR ME!! I BUILT THAT TRUCK WITH A LOT OF LOVE. I MISS MY PRIETAA  :biggrin:
> *


DID U SELL THE TRUCK OR WHERE IS IT NOW, I REMEMBER THAT TRUCK IT WAS REALLY NICE


----------



## rnaudin

hope to have my scanner working this weekend to upload some pic's :biggrin:


----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by warning_@Sep 11 2008, 01:04 AM~11574021
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I REMEMBER WHEN I BUILT LA PRIETAA , THAT FIRST OCTOBER MYSELF AND MY BROTHER GOYO WE we rolled it to the first super show in las vegas ans back


----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by emhomie626_@Nov 20 2008, 10:18 AM~12209691
> *DID U SELL THE TRUCK OR WHERE IS IT NOW, I REMEMBER THAT TRUCK IT WAS REALLY NICE
> *


thanks, I sold it in the city of Hawthorne, many moons ago :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Nov 19 2008, 01:31 PM~12202165
> *here's some more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the first pres of Together cc pres car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: DAAAAMMM I LOVE MY "CLUB"


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## Ragtop Ted

Nice pics :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 17 2008, 06:28 PM~12184306
> *:0 THIS IS BAD ASS NO MATTER WHAT ANYONE SAYS PERIOD
> *


X1000000000000000


----------



## rnaudin

:biggrin: more old pic's please this take's back to my days of riding low


----------



## B_A_RIDER

> _Originally posted by Lowridnrob_@Apr 22 2008, 08:56 PM~10481768
> *My Regal when it was brand new in the 80's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/juschiln/2433529360/
> *



that musta been cool to go buy a brand new car and slap it on 13's and it look right... cant do that now days


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 17 2008, 09:28 PM~12184306
> *:0 THIS IS BAD ASS NO MATTER WHAT ANYONE SAYS PERIOD
> *



yessir i loved it when it was brandywine ................. is he still around


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gold rush

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Nov 26 2008, 12:51 AM~12257176
> *yessir i loved it when it was brandywine ................. is he still around
> *






Yes sir He is still around Just not Doing LRM Shows anymore He finally got tired of the B.S Politics Thanks for asking


----------



## Loco SS

HAPPY THANKSGIVING !!!!!!!


----------



## 66wita6

QUE ONDA LOCO SS
X2 HAPPY THANKSGIVING
SPECIALY TO THE LOWRIDER GODS,FOR GIVING US THE PLEASURE OF VIEWING SUCH GREAT LOLOS OF THE PAST,AND HOPEFULLY RECREATING THEM IN THE NEAR FUTURE FOR THE NEXT GENERATION OF LOWRIDER WARRIORS TO FIGHT AGAINST THE DEMONS OF THE DONK ...:biggrin:...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## rnaudin

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

MAJESTICS


----------



## 66wita6

KEEP'EM COMING BIG RICH :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 28 2008, 10:45 AM~12281326
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAJESTICS
> *


DAAM THOUGHT DAT WAS "EASY LAY" FROM "TOGETHER"</span>


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 28 2008, 10:45 AM~12281326
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAJESTICS
> *


MORE MORE PICS :cheesy:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by emhomie626_@Nov 19 2008, 12:43 PM~12201807
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :worship:


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## Big Rich




----------



## STRANGE




----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 29 2008, 11:16 PM~12292346
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU AIN'T GOT MORE OR ANY PICS OF THE 68 BEHIND THE GRAND PRIX?


----------



## 66wita6

THIS ONE.......








:biggrin:


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Nov 30 2008, 08:36 AM~12293585
> *THIS ONE.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Was this car in the movie "HEARTBREAKER" ?


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Nov 30 2008, 07:27 AM~12293565
> *YOU AIN'T GOT MORE OR ANY PICS OF THE 68 BEHIND THE GRAND PRIX?
> *


  
and thats a pic of the ownwer,,his name was BOY r.i.p.,


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Nov 30 2008, 07:27 AM~12293565
> *YOU AIN'T GOT MORE OR ANY PICS OF THE 68 BEHIND THE GRAND PRIX?
> *


----------



## SAUL

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## lowriv1972

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=428853



















*ALSO I JUST SPOKE WITH MARK... AND IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL ALSO BE THERE * 


There will be hop with cash prizes!! Hop to start at 7pm!!! Come on out and enjoy the day in the East Bay!!!


----------



## rnaudin

<img src=\'http://i37.tinypic.com/2e1t3wx.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></span></span></span></span>


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup: BIG RICH,HAVE ANYMORE?


----------



## ELCOMPITA

nice pics of the past,could you post more? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Dec 1 2008, 04:17 PM~12305106
> *:thumbsup: BIG RICH,HAVE ANYMORE?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by ELCOMPITA_@Dec 2 2008, 02:34 AM~12305249
> *nice pics of the past,could you post more? :biggrin:
> *



x2


----------



## Rolled Brim

Orale Big Rich bust out the libra from Majestics....


----------



## 66wita6

:uh: X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## ELCOMPITA

no more?


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Dec 2 2008, 05:44 PM~12315628
> *Orale Big Rich bust out the libro from Majestics....
> *


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## SAUL

more pictures :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich

:cheesy:


----------



## rnaudin

no more pics, come on now


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 27 2008, 11:05 PM~11992097
> *Just go through all 154 pages, some great cars in the past...
> 
> Anyone have any Orphus or Incrowd pics....
> 
> Got to ask my bros what they have...
> 
> All I have is a pic of my brother in laws plaque...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ill ask my tios if the have anything left. I'm sure they have a paddle somewhere.. LOL


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Dec 5 2008, 09:16 AM~12343220
> * no more pics, come on now
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Nov 25 2008, 12:56 PM~12254685
> *:biggrin: more old pic's please this take's back to my days of riding low
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:HOW BOUT SUM OF THIS RYDE........


----------



## 66wita6

:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

WAS GETTING READY FOR SUNDAYS TOYDRIVE AT THE ANGELS STADIUM,WHEN I WAS PASSIN MY LRM ISSUES,THE COVER CAUGHT MY EYES,AND LO AN BEHOLD ,THE "CADDY" WAS IN THE MAG,HAD TO TAKE THE PIC.....


----------



## Lowridnrob

Simon Martinez "LOW CONSPIRACY" San Jose. Old Coors calender.


----------



## Lowridnrob

Wilfred "Wolfie" Tinoco "LOW CONSPIRACY" San Jose. Old Coors calender. Sorry for the image quality will try to fix later.


----------



## lincolnlowrider76

Hell yeah if you could clean those up it would be awesome. I love the detail in the old graphics on those rides.


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Dec 7 2008, 12:50 PM~12360113
> *Hell yeah if you could clean those up it would be awesome. I love the detail in the old graphics on those rides.
> *


i agree with you on that 100%


----------



## 66wita6

uffin:


----------



## rnaudin




----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## spikekid999

lets see some 70s era lows, i need paint ideas for my dart :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

IMPERIALS "MYSTICAL BLUE" OWNER NARCUS GARCIA...1980 ERA


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Dec 9 2008, 08:36 AM~12377633
> *IMPERIALS "MYSTICAL BLUE" OWNER NARCUS GARCIA...1980 ERA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: Thats what i am talking about i member this one you member


----------



## LVdroe

:0


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Dec 9 2008, 04:36 PM~12377633
> *IMPERIALS "MYSTICAL BLUE" OWNER NARCUS GARCIA...1980 ERA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice car, love the colours, fresh!


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Lowridnrob_@Dec 7 2008, 01:41 PM~12360057
> *Simon Martinez "LOW CONSPIRACY" San Jose. Old Coors calender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> _Originally posted by Lowridnrob_@Dec 7 2008, 01:45 PM~12360074
> *Wilfred "Wolfie" Tinoco "LOW CONSPIRACY" San Jose. Old Coors calender. Sorry for the image quality will try to fix later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Rollinaround

_*SAN JOSE #1*_


----------



## 66wita6

QUE ONDA,GOT WORD FROM A HOMIE THAT SOMEONE IN LA STILL HAS THE BLUE MONTE FROM BLVD NIGHTS,DON'T KNOW HOW MANY MONTES THEY USED,BUT SUPPOSEDLY THE ONE THATS THIER IS THE ONE THAT CHUCO GOT SHOT IN,STILL GOTS THE HOLE IN THE WINDOW ,HOMIE ALSO STATED THAT THE REAR SEAT HAD THE LOGO OF THEE IMPERIALS ON IT?GONNA TRY TO SEE IF THIS HOMIE CAN GET SUM PICS OF IT.......


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Dec 9 2008, 05:17 PM~12382280
> *QUE ONDA,GOT WORD FROM A HOMIE THAT SOMEONE IN LA STILL HAS THE BLUE MONTE FROM BLVD NIGHTS,DON'T KNOW HOW MANY MONTES THEY USED,BUT SUPPOSEDLY THE ONE THATS THIER IS THE ONE THAT CHUCO GOT SHOT IN,STILL GOTS THE HOLE IN THE WINDOW ,HOMIE ALSO STATED THAT THE REAR SEAT HAD THE LOGO OF THEE IMPERIALS ON IT?GONNA TRY TO SEE IF THIS HOMIE CAN GET SUM PICS OF IT.......
> *


the homie raul owned the blvd nights monte he got it after the filming of the movie (dont know if there was more than one but he had one of them). he said it was a very bad built car it was pretty much built like a movie car, everything was bondoed nothing was welded he had to re do the whole car. he got rid of it a long time ago. who knows were its at know


----------



## spikekid999

ok its not an old pic, but these old pics are what inspired this build


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

EARLY 1980'S...


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Dec 9 2008, 09:56 PM~12385549
> *the homie raul owned the blvd nights monte he got it after the filming of the movie (dont know if there was more than one but he had one of them). he said it was a very bad built car it was pretty much built like a movie car, everything was bondoed nothing was welded he had to re do the whole car. he got rid of it a long time ago. who knows were its at know
> *


WELL SUPPOSEDLY THE HOMIE THAT SEEN IT SAID IT LOOKED LIKE LIKE IT CAME OUT OF THE LAST SCENE WHERE HE GOT SHOT IN THE NECK,THAT IT STILL HAD THE "BULLET HOLE" IN THE WINDOW,N THE MURAL OF CUATEMOC,N THAT THE BATTERIES WHERE JUST LOOSE IN THE TRUNK,THATS HOW HE SAID HE SEEN IT :uh:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Dec 10 2008, 09:40 AM~12388002
> *EARLY 1980'S...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Dec 10 2008, 09:40 AM~12388002
> *EARLY 1980'S...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PIC  ITS RAGTOP RALPHS 63


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Dec 6 2008, 08:27 PM~12356209
> *:uh:  :biggrin:HOW BOUT SUM OF THIS RYDE........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## pauls 1967

HISTORY OF HYDRAULICS http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pw_9_YHnICU


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 11 2008, 12:10 AM~12396085
> *HISTORY OF HYDRAULICS  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pw_9_YHnICU
> *


  
There's actually a bunch of parts
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_quer...cs&search_type=


----------



## boricua619`

uffin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Dec 6 2008, 08:27 PM~12356209
> *:uh:  :biggrin:HOW BOUT SUM OF THIS RYDE........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN I FELL IN LOVE W THIS CADI,WHEN FIRST CAME OUT IN L.W. MAG.... STILL BADDD ASSS :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt keep posting them pics.


----------



## KANDYLAND




----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Dec 10 2008, 05:06 PM~12392580
> *WELL SUPPOSEDLY THE HOMIE THAT SEEN IT SAID IT LOOKED LIKE LIKE IT CAME OUT OF THE LAST SCENE WHERE HE GOT SHOT IN THE NECK,THAT IT STILL HAD THE "BULLET HOLE" IN THE WINDOW,N THE MURAL OF CUATEMOC,N THAT THE BATTERIES WHERE JUST LOOSE IN THE TRUNK,THATS HOW HE SAID HE SEEN IT :uh:
> *


i heard it got wrecked


----------



## 66wita6

DON'T REALLY KNOW IN WHAT CONDITION IT IS,IF IT IS THE 1,BUT I'LL MAKE IT A MISSION TO FIND OUT N POST THEM PICS :yes:


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 14 2008, 03:54 PM~12428284
> *:0
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 14 2008, 04:36 PM~12428475
> *:tongue:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Dec 12 2008, 11:00 PM~12417419
> *ttt  keep posting them pics.
> *


*X 2*


----------



## t_durden




----------



## rnaudin

what's up fella's no more old pic's come on now  :biggrin:


----------



## SOCALJOKER




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## gold rush

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Dec 16 2008, 02:59 PM~12443816
> *what's up fella's no more old pic's come on now   :biggrin:
> *





Heres one....What you'all know bout the Lady Bugs :wow:


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Dec 17 2008, 06:34 PM~12459132
> *Heres one....What you'all know bout the Lady Bugs  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes sir


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## 66wita6

GOTTA BRING THIS BACK TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Dec 17 2008, 07:34 PM~12459132
> *Heres one....What you'all know bout the Lady Bugs  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

Merry Christmas to all the homies on LIL...


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 19 2008, 05:36 PM~12478526
> *Merry Christmas to all the homies on LIL...
> 
> 
> *


like the supremes bad ass


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1979mc

BACK IN 97'


----------



## 1979mc

BACK IN 95' BEFORE PIC










AFTER PIC SAME DAY










MY 85 CUT BACK IN 97/98










CUTTY AGAIN AT THE SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS SHOW AT TRADERS VILLAGE IN 97 OR 98. TOOK 1ST PLACE MILD STREET CUSTOM


----------



## rnaudin




----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## Elpintor




----------



## TWEEDY

This is one of my favorite topics.... :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by arizonalow_@Apr 24 2006, 03:03 PM~5304324
> *...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember seeing the car at Frank Castillos shop back in 1988 or 89. My friend Robert took his new Camaro to get it juiced by Frank from SPIRIT CC... The best set up I have seen from that time and the only Camaro that was Juiced in El Paso. It was a very clean looking set-up and a smooth ride all the way home . Man that was some good times I was like 18 or 19 back then.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Dam, theres my bitchass in the lower left. I was so young and skinny :tears:


----------



## Big Rich

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 24 2008, 09:01 AM~12516399
> *Dam, theres my bitchass in the lower left.  I was so young and skinny :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 66wita6

BACK TO THE TOP WITH THIS MOFO :thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Dec 24 2008, 06:07 PM~12519974
> *BACK TO THE TOP WITH THIS MOFO :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: wow what a topic it brings back soooo many memories keep it going


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## Rolled Brim

*TTT*


----------



## Hustler on the go

mas photos. :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: , Big Rich

bust out some more pictures! :biggrin:


----------



## happy hoppy

big thanks to Kid Deuce,


----------



## happy hoppy

striped by Walt!


----------



## happy hoppy




----------



## happy hoppy




----------



## happy hoppy

topfan, is this the same "Choosy Beggar?


----------



## happy hoppy




----------



## happy hoppy




----------



## happy hoppy

this one is the best!


----------



## STRAY 52

:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:worship: BAADD ASS FLICS!! KEEPEM COMMING!!!!


----------



## Rolled Brim

> big thanks to Kid Deuce,
> 
> *X2*


----------



## kandylac

MORE!


----------



## 66wita6

NOW THATS WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT,I'D NEVER EVEN IMAGINE DOING A MACH 1 LIKE THIS,DON'T LIKE THE FLARES......








BUT IT DOES HAVE THE FASTBACK ROOF STYLE OF THE IMPALA,ALSO SEEMS THE TRUNK IS ALSO SUICIDE?


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup: happy hoppy!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## Escandaloso

All I can say is WOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

GREAT PICS!!


----------



## Lowridnrob

Kid Deuce Has some nice pictures on Flickr.com too. This Vato was lowring new cars back in the 60s. HELLLLLLA OG'  X2


----------



## happy hoppy

/\ thats where I got them from...


----------



## TOPFAN

> topfan, is this the same "Choosy Beggar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YUP... CARTER PAINT....I HAD A PIC WITH STEVE NEXT TO THE CAR. THIS IS THE FIRST OF 3 PAINT JOBS..


----------



## TOPFAN

> striped by Walt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAINTED BY CARTER....SEE THE LEGENDARY FANS?
> 
> 65 'S WERE REAL POPULAR THEN!


----------



## TOPFAN

> topfan, is this the same "Choosy Beggar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAME CAR...
Click to expand...


----------



## TOPFAN

I LIKE THIS ONE..


----------



## TOPFAN

ANOTHER WALT CREATION..


----------



## 66wita6

AND AS A HOMIE STATED,"THESE CARS WERE DRIVEN TO THE SHOWS,THIER WAS NO SUCH THING AS TRAILER QUEENS BACK THEN...." :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Dec 31 2008, 07:48 PM~12573277
> *AND AS A HOMIE STATED,"THESE CARS WERE DRIVEN TO THE SHOWS,THIER WAS NO SUCH THING AS TRAILER QUEENS BACK THEN...." :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## happy hoppy

more from Kid Deude


----------



## happy hoppy

topfan, lets build this!


----------



## happy hoppy




----------



## happy hoppy




----------



## happy hoppy




----------



## SAUL

:0 more


----------



## happy hoppy




----------



## TOPFAN

> Isnt that WALT!? :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

[









Walt's Dad's Car....


----------



## SAUL

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## happy hoppy

> Isnt that WALT!? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like him, huh?
Click to expand...


----------



## BumpCity

Hey Happy Hoppy, I downloaded some pics from that website but the pics came out real small , how did you download them so big?


----------



## happy hoppy

hey bump, when you look at the pic look in the top right side just above the pic, it will say "all sizes", click on that, then chose the size pic you want.

David


----------



## rnaudin

nice photos keep them comming :biggrin:


----------



## casper805




----------



## casper805

theres still more to the video just gotta get someone to upload it then i will post it up


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Jan 2 2009, 09:21 PM~12589125
> *looks like him, huh?
> *



It is him....


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Jan 2 2009, 07:45 PM~12588723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


daymn!!! great pics!!! lovin these 63s


----------



## TOPFAN

Walt also painted and striped this 55....


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Nice pics :biggrin:


----------



## happy hoppy

more!


----------



## happy hoppy




----------



## happy hoppy




----------



## happy hoppy




----------



## happy hoppy




----------



## crenshaw magraw

alot of nice flicks!

seems like back then every1 wanted their car to stand out, not like today, you go to a show and u see 3 of the same kind of car done the exzact same way.

i always admired them pioneers that paved teh way of lowriding.


----------



## rlowrod

back in the day, it was show up or shut up, don't tell me about next year ....show me


----------



## rlowrod

ttt


----------



## happy hoppy




----------



## eyeneff

I love how almost all of these rides are layed out, a lot of rides today don't.


----------



## rlowrod

back in the day it was always fully laid out.


----------



## rlowrod

thats just the way it was done


----------



## happy hoppy

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jan 4 2009, 12:26 AM~12598529
> *I love how almost all of these rides are layed out, a lot of rides today don't.
> *


RIGHT!
no one shows layed anymore, most show cars CAN"T lay because they don't want to scratch up their painted frame.
WHO CARES?
I want to see the car, not the frame.
today everyone shows their car high up and in the air, looks ugly and stupid.
its like Lowriders are not LOW anymore.


anyway, more pics, 
BIG thanks again to KID DUECE for the great pic.s.


----------



## happy hoppy




----------



## SAUL

that white webbing was the shit back then :cheesy:


----------



## happy hoppy




----------



## happy hoppy




----------



## happy hoppy




----------



## STRAY 52

pre wire wheel (tru spokes) era:thumbsup: 

i see some buick wires but thats about it


----------



## 66wita6

PICS ARE TIGHT,TRUE LOWRIDERS DO LAYOUT WHEN PARKED,JUST SUM ?'S THOU,IS THIS A 68 CAPRICE?








WHICH CAR DID THESE COME OFF OF,LOOK LIKE ZENITH'S








EVERYBODYS THINKING THEY THE INNOVATORS OF FRONT CLIP CHANGES,HOW BOUT THE ROOF?65/66 ROOF ON A 63?








TALK BOUT DEEP DISH,LOOK LIKE 14X10 RITE HERE








WHAT BOUT THIS PIC,LOOKS LIKE JESSE WANTED TO SELL THE ROSE...








:uh: 
OTHER THAN THOSE ?'S,THESE ARE SUM REAL PICS OF THE PAST :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Big Rich

bad ass pics :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 4 2009, 10:32 AM~12601314
> *bad ass pics :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## gold rush

Daaaaaamn :wow: now thats what im talkin bout some real old school fotos! :biggrin: But my only thought is where the fuck are all these cars today? does anyone know where any of these cars are other than Gypy Rose? ive never seen any of them surface


----------



## lincolnlowrider76

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Jan 4 2009, 02:38 PM~12601769
> *Daaaaaamn :wow: now thats what im talkin bout some real old school fotos! :biggrin:  But my only thought is where the fuck are all these cars today? does anyone know where any of these cars are other than Gypy Rose? ive never seen any of them surface
> *


no shit man I'd give a weeks pay to see one reunion show where all those old rides came out just one more time. that would be like lowrider heaven


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Awesome.....


----------



## Low_Ryde

if these were already posted earlier my bad


----------



## Low_Ryde




----------



## little chris

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jan 4 2009, 07:11 PM~12603910
> *if these were already posted earlier my bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

:cheesy:


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jan 4 2009, 05:17 PM~12603966
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one of my favorites


----------



## Rolled Brim

*Kid Duece got a gang of flickas on Flickr although he isn't no kid definetly old school* :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup:


----------



## STRAY 52

baby moons :thumbsup: :thumbsup:









my 69 impala on smoothies








don't know why i didn't lay it before the picture o well


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## Hydros

I have the facts on the story on the burning of the first Gypsy Rose.

If anyone is ever interested? Seems I meet one of the guys that was pissed at the owner of the car.


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Jan 6 2009, 01:03 PM~12622567
> *I have the facts on the story on the burning of the first Gypsy Rose.
> 
> If anyone is ever interested? Seems I meet one of the guys that was pissed at the owner of the car.
> *


 :biggrin: well let's hear the story


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Jan 6 2009, 01:03 PM~12622567
> *I have the facts on the story on the burning of the first Gypsy Rose.
> 
> If anyone is ever interested? Seems I meet one of the guys that was pissed at the owner of the car.
> *



:0


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Jan 6 2009, 12:14 PM~12622641
> *:biggrin: well let's hear the story
> *


x2


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Jan 6 2009, 01:14 PM~12622641
> *:biggrin: well let's hear the story
> *


X's 3 (spill it)


----------



## Big Rich

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Hydros

Here is a tastes from memory over some beers. I heard it about a 18 months ago. Just never posted the full story because of all the beers. Same for the second and third time. I never wrote the story down.


From what I remember 
It was a rival car club, Sons of Soul they had gotten into a fight with the club members and the president of that club owned the Gypsy Rose.

This dude from the Sons of Souls said (they had just had a few bad words with the other club members or it may have been a fight). As they were walking or driving down the street later that night, they seen the car parked and no none was around. 

B. G. said they came up to the car and just torched it. He gave me a lot more details, I just don't remember them, But I am going to see him again in a few weeks and bring a tape recorder.

B.G. is a true 55 year old Homeboy, tough as nails, yet cool to his friends. I do not doubt his account of what happened that night. 

When I get the full story, I'll post the link here, as it will be posted on www.squaredump.com


----------



## Infamous James

:0 :0 :0 THATS SOME COOL OLD SKOOL CHIT!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Jan 6 2009, 11:44 PM~12630063
> *Here is a tastes from memory over some beers.  I heard it about a 18 months ago. Just never posted the full story because of all the beers. Same for the second and third time.  I never wrote the story down.
> From what I remember
> It was a rival car club, Sons of Soul they had gotten into a fight with the club members and the president of that club owned the Gypsy Rose.
> 
> This dude from the Sons of Souls said (they had just had a few bad words with the other club members or it may have been a fight). As they were walking or driving down the street later that night, they seen the car parked and no none was around.
> 
> B. G. said they came up to the car and just torched it.  He gave me a lot more details, I just don't remember them, But I am going to see him again in a few weeks and bring a tape recorder.
> 
> B.G.  is a true 55 year old Homeboy, tough as nails, yet cool to his friends. I do not doubt his account of what happened that night.
> 
> When I get the full story, I'll post the link here, as it will be posted on www.squaredump.com
> *


 :nono: 
YOUR FACTS ARE INCORRECT ABOUT THE 1963 GYPSY ROSE. 63' GR WAS NEVER TORCHED, IN FACT, AFTER THE ACCIDENT, CAR WAS PAINTED BLACK AND THE FRONT HOOD WAS GIVEN TO WALT PREY...I SHOULD KNOW, MY FATHER WAS THE ORIGINAL OWNER...FURTHERMORE, THERE WERE NO CAR CLUBS INVOLVED. DURING THOSE DAYS, IMPERIALS AND SONS OF SOUL WERE NUETRAL. 

LB


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 8 2009, 08:53 AM~12641891
> *:nono:
> YOUR FACTS ARE INCORRECT ABOUT THE 1963 GYPSY ROSE.  63' GR WAS NEVER TORCHED, IN FACT, AFTER THE ACCIDENT, CAR WAS PAINTED BLACK AND THE FRONT HOOD WAS GIVEN TO WALT PREY...I SHOULD KNOW, MY FATHER WAS THE ORIGINAL OWNER...FURTHERMORE, THERE WERE NO CAR CLUBS INVOLVED.  DURING THOSE DAYS, IMPERIALS AND SONS OF SOUL WERE NUETRAL.
> 
> LB
> *


So what was the accident? I think it's been said before but I forget


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin:


----------



## SYDEWAYZ

:uh:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 8 2009, 08:55 AM~12642267
> *So what was the accident?  I think it's been said before but I forget
> *



in the lowrider history book, i thought i read in there that it had bricks thrown at it????


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jan 4 2009, 07:53 PM~12605080
> *baby moons :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 69 impala on smoothies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't know why i didn't lay it before the picture o well
> *


LOL MAN DO U HAVE ANYMORE PICS OF THE 69 FUCKER LOL I REMEMBER THAT WAS THE FIRST LOWRIDER I SAW WHEN I WAS A LIL KID WHEN U WOULD BRING IT TO THE PAD LOL


----------



## lowrico




----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 8 2009, 10:57 PM~12649378
> *in the lowrider history book, i thought i read in there that it had bricks thrown at it????
> *


that's probably where I seen it


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jan 8 2009, 10:58 PM~12649384
> *LOL MAN DO U HAVE ANYMORE PICS OF THE 69 FUCKER LOL I REMEMBER THAT WAS THE FIRST LOWRIDER I SAW WHEN I WAS A LIL KID WHEN U WOULD BRING IT TO THE PAD LOL
> *


thats the only one i have


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Jan 7 2009, 12:44 AM~12630063
> *Here is a tastes from memory over some beers.  I heard it about a 18 months ago. Just never posted the full story because of all the beers. Same for the second and third time.  I never wrote the story down.
> From what I remember
> It was a rival car club, Sons of Soul they had gotten into a fight with the club members and the president of that club owned the Gypsy Rose.
> 
> This dude from the Sons of Souls said (they had just had a few bad words with the other club members or it may have been a fight). As they were walking or driving down the street later that night, they seen the car parked and no none was around.
> 
> B. G. said they came up to the car and just torched it.  He gave me a lot more details, I just don't remember them, But I am going to see him again in a few weeks and bring a tape recorder.
> 
> B.G.  is a true 55 year old Homeboy, tough as nails, yet cool to his friends. I do not doubt his account of what happened that night.
> 
> When I get the full story, I'll post the link here, as it will be posted on www.squaredump.com
> *


i think the guy got his story confused with the movie heartbreaker! :biggrin: 

did he say anything about a golden knight :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## SAUL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowrico

I wish I still had Me a nice set of basket spokes


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jan 9 2009, 11:38 PM~12659713
> *thats the only one i have
> *


 :twak: WTF IT WASNT LAID


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Jan 10 2009, 12:30 AM~12660120
> *I wish I still had Me a nice set of basket spokes
> *


 :uh: BASKETS :barf: :nono: :thumbsdown:


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Jan 10 2009, 12:30 AM~12660120
> *I wish I still had Me a nice set of basket spokes
> *


so i could use them as frisbees :biggrin:


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 10 2009, 01:31 AM~12660134
> *:uh: BASKETS  :barf:  :nono:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Thats Og baby, but they were shit :happysad:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Jan 10 2009, 12:39 AM~12660179
> *Thats Og baby, but they were shit :happysad:
> *


NOT IN CALI SORRY TRU SPOKES WERE THE SHIT


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jan 9 2009, 10:43 PM~12659761
> *i think the guy got his story confused with the movie heartbreaker!  :biggrin:
> 
> did he say anything about a golden knight  :biggrin:  :dunno:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 10 2009, 12:28 AM~12660110
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 8 2009, 08:53 AM~12641891
> *:nono:
> YOUR FACTS ARE INCORRECT ABOUT THE 1963 GYPSY ROSE.  63' GR WAS NEVER TORCHED, IN FACT, AFTER THE ACCIDENT, CAR WAS PAINTED BLACK AND THE FRONT HOOD WAS GIVEN TO WALT PREY...I SHOULD KNOW, MY FATHER WAS THE ORIGINAL OWNER...FURTHERMORE, THERE WERE NO CAR CLUBS INVOLVED.  DURING THOSE DAYS, IMPERIALS AND SONS OF SOUL WERE NUETRAL.
> 
> LB
> *


Egads man. I don't plan on being in the middle of any of this. I'd just let it go and be on my way. But now you got me thinking. Anyone know of anyone with first hand knowledge. I can only guess a police or highway patrol accident report would help.

Tell me what you heard, everything possible, dates, full names, places, etc.

I'll check back once a week for updates. Not trying to BS or cause BS, I'd just like to know official facts. The GYPSY ROSE does appear to be a part of Lowriding history and I'd like get it straight before I post anything on my site.

Thanks
Tony


----------



## Rolled Brim

FROM TOL III


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Jan 10 2009, 06:54 PM~12665485
> *Egads man. I don't plan on being in the middle of any of this. I'd just let it go and be on my way.  But now you got me thinking. Anyone know of anyone with first hand knowledge. I can only guess a police or highway patrol accident report would help.
> 
> Tell me what you heard, everything possible, dates, full names, places, etc.
> 
> I'll check back once a week for updates. Not trying to BS or cause BS, I'd just like to know official facts. The GYPSY ROSE does appear to be a part of Lowriding history and I'd like get it straight before I post anything on my site.
> 
> Thanks
> Tony
> *


EM SENT..


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jan 10 2009, 10:48 PM~12667460
> *FROM TOL III
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 11 2009, 02:24 AM~12668275
> *EM SENT..
> *


Yep got your email, 

Ahh, just got a tooth pulled, you'd just laugh if you heard me trying to talk. I'll call in a few days? or email is faster?


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Rolled Brim

From TOL II Corpitos I think


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## Mr. J76

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jan 11 2009, 03:46 PM~12671853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pics homie post some more :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Jan 11 2009, 07:55 PM~12674437
> *Nice pics homie post some more :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jan 10 2009, 12:38 AM~12659713
> *thats the only one i have
> *


IF I CAN REMEBER WASNT IT ON GOLD SPOKES???


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jan 12 2009, 01:13 AM~12677358
> *IF I CAN REMEBER WASNT IT ON GOLD SPOKES???
> *


nope! it had chrome smoothies then tru rays then tru rays got stolen so i went back to smoothies.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

TTT!


----------



## conejoz

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim

all from TOL


----------



## Rolled Brim

Got these from someone on here don't remember though but it's they're pics....


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff39/he.../scan0003-3.jpg[/img]


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 12 2009, 10:52 PM~12686881
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  66 ?


----------



## rnaudin

:biggrin: keep them old pic's a comming


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jan 12 2009, 10:51 AM~12678819
> *nope! it had chrome smoothies then tru rays then tru rays got stolen so i went back to smoothies.
> *


I GUESS I WAS A LIL OFF....I WAS ONLY LIKE 6-7 SO THE MEMORY WAS A LIL ETCHY


----------



## Lowridnrob

Her's a vid from around 84' At least the Punk Rockers gave us some Luv.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qluyw3VO8lQ


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jan 12 2009, 05:36 PM~12682827
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got these from someone on here don't remember though but it's they're pics....
> *


top pic is 1 of The Lowrider Legends of Tejas Taste Of Latin's very Own Mr Nick Hernandez.
This man has inspired many of riders thru out the years i take my hat of to him for keeping the Onda alive and well in Tejas


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Lowridnrob_@Jan 15 2009, 12:16 AM~12710275
> *Her's a vid from around 84' At least the Punk Rockers gave us some Luv.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qluyw3VO8lQ
> *


 :0 TRIP OUT JOEY ABETA COMES OUT IN THAT MONTE CARLO  VIDEO THE SONG SUCKS BUT THE RIDES ARE BAD ASS :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 15 2009, 12:32 AM~12710406
> *:0 TRIP OUT JOEY ABETA COMES OUT IN THAT MONTE CARLO   VIDEO THE SONG SUCKS BUT THE RIDES ARE BAD ASS :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: DAMM ,THOUGHT SUMTHIN WAS WRONG WITH MY COMPUTER SCREEN,BUT THE VIDEO DID HAVE SUM CLEAN LOLOS


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by Lowridnrob_@Jan 15 2009, 12:16 AM~12710275
> *Her's a vid from around 84' At least the Punk Rockers gave us some Luv.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qluyw3VO8lQ
> *


believe it or not when i had my silver glasshouse about 6 years ago. you wouldn't believe how much props i would get from old punk and metal heads from back in the day. i think rock and roll as a whole is and was a big influence in our cars


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jan 15 2009, 01:24 AM~12710352
> *top pic is 1 of The Lowrider Legends of Tejas Taste Of Latin's very Own Mr Nick Hernandez.
> This man has inspired many of riders thru out the years i take my hat of to him for keeping the Onda alive and well in Tejas
> *


----------



## 66wita6

JUST FINISHED SHOWING MY SON THE BEGINNING OF THIS TOPIC,DAMM,IT STARTED BOUT 4 1/2 YRS AGO........AND STILL GOING STRONG............BUST OUT THOSE ALBUMS........RAID YOUR TIOS PHOTO ...........JUST GOT TO POST THEM UP IN HERE :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 16 2009, 11:45 PM~12729658
> *JUST FINISHED SHOWING MY SON THE BEGINNING OF THIS TOPIC,DAMM,IT STARTED BOUT 4 1/2 YRS AGO........AND STILL GOING STRONG............BUST OUT THOSE ALBUMS........RAID YOUR TIOS PHOTO ...........JUST GOT TO POST THEM UP IN HERE :yes:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## 66wita6

MY SON,THE OWNER OF THE 68,WANTS TO GO OLD SCHOOL ON HIS RYDE,JUST BY CHANCE ,TODAY I SCORED 2 13X7 REV RIMS...
















WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK?TOO SMALL FOR THE 68?


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619

GROUPE


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 17 2009, 04:08 PM~12734836
> *MY SON,THE OWNER OF THE 68,WANTS TO GO OLD SCHOOL ON HIS RYDE,JUST BY CHANCE ,TODAY I SCORED 2 13X7 REV RIMS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK?TOO SMALL FOR THE 68?
> *



CANT GO WRONG WITH 13s OR 14s WHEN THERE OLD SCHOOL WHEELS  I GOT A COMPLETE SET NEVER MOUNTED ID BE WILLING TO LET GO IF YOUR INTERESTED.


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 18 2009, 04:29 PM~12741616
> *CANT GO WRONG WITH 13s OR 14s WHEN THERE OLD SCHOOL WHEELS  I GOT A COMPLETE SET NEVER MOUNTED ID BE WILLING TO LET GO IF YOUR INTERESTED.
> *


* X 2*
 

*Firme pictures 59*


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 18 2009, 03:29 PM~12741616
> *CANT GO WRONG WITH 13s OR 14s WHEN THERE OLD SCHOOL WHEELS  I GOT A COMPLETE SET NEVER MOUNTED ID BE WILLING TO LET GO IF YOUR INTERESTED.
> *


 :uh: DAMMM,JUST NEED 2 OF THEM,GOT AHOLD OF SOMEONE AT POMONA THAT CAN MAKE ME ASET ,BUT STANDARD,FOR THE REAR,HE WANTS TO PUT THE SKIRTS ON WITH THEM ON :biggrin:


----------



## Magentalicious

My car back in '89.


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 17 2009, 08:31 PM~12736486
> *GROUPE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: DATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 17 2009, 08:30 PM~12736477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 









more modern day pic for ya


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 66wita6+Jan 18 2009, 06:00 PM~12742922-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: DAMMM,JUST NEED 2 OF THEM,GOT AHOLD OF SOMEONE AT POMONA THAT CAN MAKE ME ASET ,BUT STANDARD,FOR THE REAR,HE WANTS TO PUT THE SKIRTS ON WITH THEM ON :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ORALE THAT WILL WORK....DONT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT RUBBING ISSUES
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-El Aztec Pride_@Jan 18 2009, 06:55 PM~12743410
> *:biggrin: DATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT!!! :cheesy:
> *



WAS THAT YOUR 65?? 66?? WAS GONNA SAY WHATS UP BUT DIDNT KNOW IF YOU WOULD REMEMBER ME. MIKES HOMIE FROM UP NORTH.


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 18 2009, 08:13 PM~12743558
> *ORALE THAT WILL WORK....DONT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT RUBBING ISSUES
> WAS THAT YOUR 65?? 66?? WAS GONNA SAY WHATS UP BUT DIDNT KNOW IF YOU WOULD REMEMBER ME. MIKES HOMIE FROM UP NORTH.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 17 2009, 08:31 PM~12736486
> *GROUPE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that Joey Abeyta? :angel:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

Looking for pics of a LORDS OF FRISCO plaque hope someone can help .....


MY BROTHER IN LAW (VICTOR a.k.a. TITO) MADE A REQUEST FOR A "LORDS OF FRISCO" PLAQUE, HE HAS CANCER AND IS GETTING MARRIED NEXT MONTH. NOT SURE HOW LONG HE WILL BE WITH US. I WOULD LIKE TO GIVE HIM THE PLAQUE AS A GIFT. LORDS OF FRISCO WAS AROUND IN THE LATE 70's EARLY 80's, HOPE SOMEONE CAN HELP OUT WITH ONE OF HIS WISHES. PLEASE PM ME AND I WILL PICK UP THE PLAQUE. THANK YOU, beto


--------------------
BETO'S CUSTOM DESIGNS


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Jan 20 2009, 04:19 PM~12762401
> *Looking for pics of a LORDS OF FRISCO plaque  hope someone can help .....
> MY BROTHER IN LAW (VICTOR a.k.a. TITO) MADE A REQUEST FOR A "LORDS OF FRISCO" PLAQUE, HE HAS CANCER AND IS GETTING MARRIED NEXT MONTH. NOT SURE HOW LONG HE WILL BE WITH US. I WOULD LIKE TO GIVE HIM THE PLAQUE AS A GIFT. LORDS OF FRISCO WAS AROUND IN THE LATE 70's EARLY 80's, HOPE SOMEONE CAN HELP OUT WITH ONE OF HIS WISHES. PLEASE PM ME AND I WILL PICK UP THE PLAQUE. THANK YOU, beto
> --------------------
> BETO'S CUSTOM DESIGNS
> *


*TTT*


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Sep 14 2006, 09:41 AM~6171970
> *heres some info on the 63 its from redwood city,ca owned by raul maldonado painted in the 70s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shoot I did about 8 months ago still has the original paint


----------



## 66wita6

NOW THATS AN O.G RYDE FROM THE PAST!! :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jan 19 2009, 11:38 PM~12756886
> *Is that Joey Abeyta? :angel:
> *


 :biggrin: YES IT IS!!


----------



## EAR Impala

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Jan 20 2009, 06:17 PM~12763624
> *Shoot I did about 8 months ago still has the original paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Classy OG 3 and a Classy young lady. Congrats!


----------



## romero13

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 17 2009, 05:08 PM~12734836
> *MY SON,THE OWNER OF THE 68,WANTS TO GO OLD SCHOOL ON HIS RYDE,JUST BY CHANCE ,TODAY I SCORED 2 13X7 REV RIMS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK?TOO SMALL FOR THE 68?
> *


nah there is one here in roswell and it looks bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## O*C 68




----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Jan 21 2009, 04:52 PM~12773716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## goose

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 23 2008, 11:08 PM~12513530
> *I remember seeing the car at Frank Castillos shop back in 1988 or 89. My friend Robert took his  new Camaro to get it juiced by Frank from SPIRIT CC... The best set up I have seen from that time and the only Camaro that was Juiced in El Paso. It was a very clean looking set-up and a smooth ride all the way home . Man that was some good times I was like 18 or 19 back then.
> *


franks still in the game and building clean hoppers and still duz the best and cleanest work in town by far he dose all the work so its franks your getting in yor ride and the real riders can tell a franks set up from the rest since 1980 SPIRT PHX


----------



## eyeneff




----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Jan 21 2009, 02:52 PM~12773716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ROCHA'S 65


----------



## rnaudin

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Jan 21 2009, 03:52 PM~12773716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just wonding if you have the pic of the car with the channel top at the bottom of the pic :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

OR T-TOP?


----------



## TOPFAN

Laurel Canyon in Sun Valley.......Wedding Caravan 1983


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## BOXER 323

LOVE THESE OLD SCOOL FLICKAS


----------



## rnaudin

:biggrin: i know there's gotta be more old pic's :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 22 2009, 11:33 PM~12788821
> *Laurel Canyon in Sun Valley.......Wedding Caravan 1983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rnaudin

thats it no more pic's :banghead: :angry:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Jan 27 2009, 02:15 PM~12830067
> *thats it no more pic's :banghead:  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## SAUL




----------



## happy hoppy

thank you Saul, great pic.s!


----------



## rnaudin

nice pic's saul kept them comming remember those shows was that at la puente high school


----------



## 66wita6

GOOD JOB SAUL :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

i got them from the SPIRIT C.C topic they have alot of nice pics


----------



## ALCATRAZ

:thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice saul


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Rolled Brim

*TTT*


----------



## rnaudin

bttt :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. J76

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Feb 1 2009, 11:22 AM~12874382
> *bttt :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr. J76

Anyone have any pics of car clubs from L.A. in the 70s to post?


----------



## LITO

L.A. SUPERIORS if i remember right


----------



## kandylac

is this the car from "heartbreaker" ?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Lito_@Feb 1 2009, 09:43 PM~12878238
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.A. SUPERIORS  if i remember right
> *



I loved that car....the interior was awesome!


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by Lito_@Feb 1 2009, 09:43 PM~12878238
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.A. SUPERIORS  if i remember right
> *


:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Feb 1 2009, 09:46 PM~12878282
> *is this the car from "heartbreaker" ?
> *


I believe so. :yes: What happen to "Masterpiece"? :dunno:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 2 2009, 10:50 PM~12590950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS SOME GOOD SHIT RIGHT THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Feb 1 2009, 09:46 PM~12878282
> *is this the car from "heartbreaker" ?
> *


 :yes: MASTERPIECES


----------



## rnaudin

keep them old pic's coming :thumbsup:


----------



## lunatic

ever seen a manuel dump?
http://i43.tinypic.com/w8kpsi.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Keep them pics. coming.. :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by Lito_@Feb 1 2009, 10:43 PM~12878238
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.A. SUPERIORS  if i remember right
> *


 :0


----------



## specspec




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 27 2009, 11:23 PM~12833558
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 awesome


----------



## SICK SHOTS

" EL AZTEC PRIDE "
DA HONEST TRUTH, DAT CADDY STRAIGHT WENT 2 US.."TOGETHER CC" WHEN "JOEY" WAS STILL ALIVE & WHEN HE FOUND OUT HE WAS SICK, HE SOLD DA CAR 2 OUR CLUB MEMBER "JOE FRANCO!" FROM THUR IT WENT TO THE HOMMIE "RAY NAUDIN" THEN IT WENT 2 MOE RODRIGUEZ!! DATS WHEN DA MURALS GOT PUT ON DA CAR!! OOH & DA FUNKY GOLD PLATING! I AGREE DA FUCKEN THINGS R UGLY!! THEN IT WENT 2 SUM OTHER MEMBER! 4GOT HIS NAME, BUT THEN I HEARD HE GOT HIT FROM BEHIND!! & DATS DA LAST I HEARD FROM DAT CAR!! TRIPPED OUT WHEN I SAW DA CAR ON DIS TOPIC!! YEAH BUT ALL THE OWNERS WERE ALL FROM "TOGETHER" 

" RNAUDIN" 
here is how it went down i just sold my monte chito from together la told me joey was selling the car before his operation for a tumur i think anyways we went to his house in el monte made a deal for 5500 hundred shook hands and me and chito went the next day and pick the car up at another fellow groupe members house (sharky) i believed they called him, kept for a couple of years sold it to joe f and he sold to moe and moe sold to gus and his son from thier don't know how many people owned it from thier this around early 90's 

" SICK SHOTS " 
NOW MANNY FROM GROUPE ELA HAS GOT THE CAR BACK IN THE CLUB !!! THE CAR WAS STORED AT " CRAZY RONNIES " PAD NOT SHARKY , B4 IT WAS SOLD 2 THE MEMBER OF " TOGETHER LA " !!!


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Feb 4 2009, 08:12 PM~12909292
> *" EL AZTEC PRIDE "
> DA HONEST TRUTH, DAT CADDY STRAIGHT WENT 2 US.."TOGETHER CC" WHEN "JOEY" WAS STILL ALIVE & WHEN HE FOUND OUT HE WAS SICK, HE SOLD DA CAR 2 OUR CLUB MEMBER "JOE FRANCO!" FROM THUR IT WENT TO THE    HOMMIE "RAY NAUDIN" THEN IT WENT 2 MOE RODRIGUEZ!! DATS WHEN DA MURALS GOT PUT ON DA CAR!! OOH & DA FUNKY GOLD PLATING! I AGREE DA FUCKEN THINGS R UGLY!! THEN IT WENT 2 SUM OTHER MEMBER! 4GOT HIS NAME, BUT THEN I HEARD HE GOT HIT FROM BEHIND!! & DATS DA LAST I HEARD FROM DAT CAR!! TRIPPED OUT WHEN I SAW DA CAR ON DIS TOPIC!! YEAH BUT ALL THE OWNERS WERE ALL FROM "TOGETHER"
> 
> " RNAUDIN"
> here is how it went down i just sold my monte chito from together la told me joey was selling the car before his operation for a tumur i think anyways we went to his house in el monte made a deal for 5500 hundred shook hands and me and chito went the next day and pick the car up at another fellow groupe members house (sharky) i believed they called him, kept for a couple of years sold it to joe f and he sold to moe and moe sold to gus and his son from thier don't know how many people owned it from thier this around early 90's
> 
> " SICK SHOTS "
> NOW MANNY FROM GROUPE ELA HAS GOT THE CAR BACK IN THE CLUB !!!  THE CAR WAS STORED AT " CRAZY RONNIES " PAD NOT SHARKY , B4 IT WAS SOLD 2 THE MEMBER OF " TOGETHER LA " !!!
> *


 :thumbsup: glad you got it back hope to see out soon because those muarls did not look good on thier good luck with it


----------



## lunatic

MY 54 IN 79http://i39.tinypic.com/149si86.jpg[/img]]420
MY 71 CHEVELLE 90'Shttp://i43.tinypic.com/2rd7lfp.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## Bigsmooth

That is tough especially the moon roof, I always wanted to do a 67-69 camaro, or chevelle. I think folks in my area would hold town hall meetings over that shit. probably vote me off the island. Nice pic :420: :thumbsup:


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Feb 5 2009, 05:09 PM~12918513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is tough especially the moon roof,  I always wanted to do a 67-69 camaro,  or chevelle.  I think folks in my area would hold town hall meetings over that shit.  probably vote me off the island.  Nice pic :420:  :thumbsup:
> *


it had a 6 cylinder so I split the manifold and put 2 straight pipes, 2 pumps 4 batteries,moonroof and had more fun with that car than any other and yes some people dislike muscle cars with hydraulics :biggrin: I wish I had pics of my 71 pontiac formula 350 lifted in the front that was cool too


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 5 2009, 09:23 PM~12916334
> *MY 54 IN 79http://i39.tinypic.com/149si86.jpg[/img]]420
> MY 71 CHEVELLE 90'Shttp://i43.tinypic.com/2rd7lfp.jpg[/img]]420
> *


nice i reconise that garage


----------



## abel




----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 5 2009, 05:22 PM~12918649
> *nice i reconise that garage
> *


hey whats up? how you doin?heres how the garage and driveway looks now 3 glasshouses and a 50 chevy :biggrin: 
http://i42.tinypic.com/2sb4fwo.jpg[/img]]420
http://i42.tinypic.com/30wrpdz.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## lunatic

NOT MINE BUT KOOL
http://i39.tinypic.com/2urwdo1.jpg[/img]]420
http://i41.tinypic.com/126fxxd.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## sambrutay

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 5 2009, 09:19 PM~12918616
> *it had a 6 cylinder so I split the manifold and put 2 straight pipes, 2 pumps 4 batteries,moonroof and had more fun with that car than any other and yes some people dislike muscle cars with hydraulics :biggrin: I wish I had pics of my 71 pontiac formula 350 lifted in the front that was cool too
> *


It takes balls to do that to an A-Body


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Feb 4 2009, 08:12 PM~12909292
> *" EL AZTEC PRIDE "
> DA HONEST TRUTH, DAT CADDY STRAIGHT WENT 2 US.."TOGETHER CC" WHEN "JOEY" WAS STILL ALIVE & WHEN HE FOUND OUT HE WAS SICK, HE SOLD DA CAR 2 OUR CLUB MEMBER "JOE FRANCO!" FROM THUR IT WENT TO THE    HOMMIE "RAY NAUDIN" THEN IT WENT 2 MOE RODRIGUEZ!! DATS WHEN DA MURALS GOT PUT ON DA CAR!! OOH & DA FUNKY GOLD PLATING! I AGREE DA FUCKEN THINGS R UGLY!! THEN IT WENT 2 SUM OTHER MEMBER! 4GOT HIS NAME, BUT THEN I HEARD HE GOT HIT FROM BEHIND!! & DATS DA LAST I HEARD FROM DAT CAR!! TRIPPED OUT WHEN I SAW DA CAR ON DIS TOPIC!! YEAH BUT ALL THE OWNERS WERE ALL FROM "TOGETHER"
> 
> " RNAUDIN"
> here is how it went down i just sold my monte chito from together la told me joey was selling the car before his operation for a tumur i think anyways we went to his house in el monte made a deal for 5500 hundred shook hands and me and chito went the next day and pick the car up at another fellow groupe members house (sharky) i believed they called him, kept for a couple of years sold it to joe f and he sold to moe and moe sold to gus and his son from thier don't know how many people owned it from thier this around early 90's
> 
> " SICK SHOTS "
> NOW MANNY FROM GROUPE ELA HAS GOT THE CAR BACK IN THE CLUB !!!  THE CAR WAS STORED AT " CRAZY RONNIES " PAD NOT SHARKY , B4 IT WAS SOLD 2 THE MEMBER OF " TOGETHER LA " !!!
> *


  SO HOWS DA CAR COMMING ALONG.."SICKSHOTS?"


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 5 2009, 06:53 PM~12918984
> *NOT MINE BUT KOOL
> http://i39.tinypic.com/2urwdo1.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i41.tinypic.com/126fxxd.jpg[/img]]420
> *


what car show is that from :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Feb 6 2009, 08:35 AM~12924569
> *what car show is that from :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


not sure they came from here ,thought they were kool http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...wrider_pasados/


----------



## lunatic

thought these were kool I sold the pit pass circa 1955
http://i41.tinypic.com/29qk1td.jpg[/img]]420
http://i40.tinypic.com/30x8tfq.jpg[/img]]420
vette belonged to my dads cousin won e/g class 1970
http://i43.tinypic.com/jg0hl1.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## little chris




----------



## Rolled Brim

*ttt*


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:


----------



## lunatic

THIS PIC WAS TAKEN IN 1977 AT A PARK IN CARSON,CA (KEYSTONE AS I REMEMBER)THE PLAQUE SAYS 'CHICANOS PRIDE'
http://i42.tinypic.com/2a5k650.jpg[/img]]42


----------



## ~~RED~~

I uploaded some pics for another topic of a couple of my dads cars, figured i would share in this topic also. :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

:thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin




----------



## rnaudin




----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Feb 9 2009, 09:17 AM~12949768
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Feb 9 2009, 09:19 AM~12949784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim

Very cool pics gracias to everyone for sharing....


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Feb 9 2009, 09:19 AM~12949784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: MY JEFITO STILL PISSED OFF AT WHAT I DID TO HIS PHOTO ALBUM,WISH I STILL HAD IT,STILL HAD A GANG OF PHOTOS


----------



## rnaudin

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 1 2009, 10:32 PM~12878771
> *I loved that car....the interior was awesome!
> *


 :0 IT MAKES U WONDER...WHERE R ALOT OF THESE CARS NOW????????


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Feb 11 2009, 06:18 PM~12973130
> *:0 IT MAKES U WONDER...WHERE R ALOT OF THESE CARS NOW????????
> *


hopefully gettin redone


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 10 2009, 10:42 PM~12970053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 11 2009, 12:42 AM~12970053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PICS SAUL


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ese Caqui

:cheesy:


----------



## L.A.SpiritDan

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 10 2009, 11:42 PM~12970053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



the good old days 
I remember buying a set of 5/20s for 80.00 mounting and balancing 1978


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by L.A.SpiritDan_@Feb 15 2009, 11:01 AM~13009198
> *the good old days
> I remember buying a set of 5/20s for 80.00 mounting and balancing  1978
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## illstorm

I Remember a spot down the street from the house had them 5/20's for the $20.00 per. The 5/60's were alittle more never liked the look of the 5/60's.


----------



## 73 texas top less

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jan 12 2009, 05:33 PM~12682796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all from TOL
> *


Proud Member Of 
Taste Of Latin 
Love and Respect


----------



## illstorm

*The golden age* :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr 61

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 20 2005, 06:49 AM~3849027
> *1984...
> *


Thats the shit,remember when people would get paper flowers and tape them to your own ride.There wasnt no fuken Hummer limo's.The raza did what they could to look good back in the day :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 texas top less

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Mr 61_@Feb 15 2009, 03:40 PM~13010578
> *Thats the shit,remember when people would get paper flowers and tape them to your own ride.There wasnt no fuken Hummer limo's.The raza did what they could to look good back in the day :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by Mr 61_@Feb 15 2009, 03:40 PM~13010578
> *Thats the shit,remember when people would get paper flowers and tape them to your own ride.There wasnt no fuken Hummer limo's.The raza did what they could to look good back in the day :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin: 


LIFESTYLE SUPER SHOW 

LOS ANGELES SPORTS ARENA 

OCTOBER 1983


----------



## TOPFAN

Getting ready to cruise the SAN FERNANDO MALL...1982!


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Ragtop Ted

My Hardtop back in 96. :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by 73 texas top less_@Feb 15 2009, 04:29 PM~13010512
> *Proud Member Of
> Taste Of Latin
> Love and Respect
> *


  

*Nice REFLECTIONS CC pics...*


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:


----------



## L.A.SpiritDan

> _Originally posted by Mr 61_@Feb 15 2009, 03:40 PM~13010578
> *Thats the shit,remember when people would get paper flowers and tape them to your own ride.There wasnt no fuken Hummer limo's.The raza did what they could to look good back in the day :thumbsup:
> *














This is my 68 back in 1979. Was painted in my backyard garage.
not a show paint job . but just enough for the city . I was 19 years old
chauffeured in a wedding with the paper flowers..


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by L.A.SpiritDan_@Feb 16 2009, 04:22 PM~13020179
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 68 back in 1979. Was painted in my backyard garage.
> not a show paint job . but just enough for the city . I was 19 years old
> chauffeured  in a wedding with the paper flowers..
> *


NICE RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 16 2009, 06:47 PM~13022114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THOSE ARE MY FAVORITE RIMS  uffin: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

nice pics..


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by L.A.SpiritDan_@Feb 16 2009, 05:22 PM~13020179
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 68 back in 1979. Was painted in my backyard garage.
> not a show paint job . but just enough for the city . I was 19 years old
> chauffeured  in a wedding with the paper flowers..
> *


 :uh: QUICK QUESTION,WHAT SIZE RIMS DID YOU USE ON THE REAR,OR DID YOU MODIFY THE SKIRTS(BOLT THEM ON)?


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## lunatic

:thumbsup: :420: uffin:


----------



## Hipstreet

> _Originally posted by L.A.SpiritDan_@Feb 16 2009, 06:22 PM~13020179
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 68 back in 1979. Was painted in my backyard garage.
> not a show paint job . but just enough for the city . I was 19 years old
> chauffeured  in a wedding with the paper flowers..
> *


 :thumbsup: 
I remember those days very well


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by L.A.SpiritDan_@Feb 16 2009, 05:22 PM~13020179
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 68 back in 1979. Was painted in my backyard garage.
> not a show paint job . but just enough for the city . I was 19 years old
> chauffeured  in a wedding with the paper flowers..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rnaudin

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim

nice pictures...


----------



## 66wita6

COOL PICS,WHERE'ED YOU SCORE THEM?


----------



## L.A.SpiritDan

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 16 2009, 09:42 PM~13023916
> *:uh: QUICK QUESTION,WHAT SIZE RIMS DID YOU USE ON THE REAR,OR DID YOU MODIFY THE SKIRTS(BOLT THEM ON)?
> *




I used 14x7 tru spokes and took off the spacer in the back of the rim and put on a smaller spacer and the skirts fitted perfect no rubbing with the car up or down 
Dan


----------



## 66wita6

CAUSE I TRIED PUTTING SUM 13X7 REV SUPREMES,AND EVEN WITH NO TIRE ON ,THE SKIRT WOULDN'T GO ON,IT DON'T HAVE THE SPACERS ON THE BACK EITHER....


----------



## 66wita6

:dunno:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 17 2009, 07:49 PM~13033284
> *COOL PICS,WHERE'ED YOU SCORE THEM?
> *


on los boulevardos page


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 11 2009, 12:43 AM~12970059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love that cordoba


----------



## L.A.SpiritDan

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 16 2009, 07:47 PM~13022114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



would like to get a set of these for my 76 caprice


----------



## L.A.SpiritDan

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 17 2009, 08:36 PM~13033849
> *CAUSE I TRIED PUTTING SUM 13X7 REV SUPREMES,AND EVEN WITH NO TIRE ON ,THE SKIRT WOULDN'T GO ON,IT DON'T HAVE THE SPACERS ON THE BACK EITHER....
> *




The tru spoke spacer was bolted on the back of the rim itself
I remember the new spacer we would buy was maybe 1/2 as thick as the one that came on the rim. Your supremes are probably made different.
I also had a 72 monte carlo back in the day. I had to do the same as the 68
to run skirts plus shave the inside of the skirt and then bolt them on.
My buddies tell me for my caprice that I have now to shorten the rearend $$$$


----------



## 66wita6

SAME HERE,CANN'T PUT MY SKIRTS ON THE 6 EITHER,ONLY WHEN PARKED,LAYED OUT,








THEY ALSO RECOMMNDED SHORTIN IT,BUT I THINK IT'S TOO LATE


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 16 2009, 09:43 PM~13023933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: BADD ASS PICTURE!! :cheesy:


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62




----------



## L.A.SpiritDan

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 18 2009, 05:47 PM~13042506
> *SAME HERE,CANN'T PUT MY SKIRTS ON THE 6 EITHER,ONLY WHEN PARKED,LAYED OUT,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEY ALSO RECOMMNDED SHORTIN IT,BUT I THINK IT'S TOO LATE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats a beautiful 66


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 17 2009, 07:36 PM~13033849
> *CAUSE I TRIED PUTTING SUM 13X7 REV SUPREMES,AND EVEN WITH NO TIRE ON ,THE SKIRT WOULDN'T GO ON,IT DON'T HAVE THE SPACERS ON THE BACK EITHER....
> *



I KNOW ITS NOT THE BEST IDEA, BUT ITS ONE THAT WORKS. RUN STANDARDS IN THE REAR, THAT SHOULD DO THE TRICK. LAST THING TO DO WOULD BE TO SHORTEN THE REAR END 1 1/2 ON EACH SIDE.


----------



## O*C 68

:0 :0 :0 I COULDN'T BELIEVE MY EYES WHEN I SAW THIS :0 :0 :0


----------



## O*C 68

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Feb 19 2009, 11:06 AM~13050093
> *:0  :0  :0 I COULDN'T BELIEVE MY EYES WHEN I SAW THIS :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=450310


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 18 2009, 10:38 PM~13046188
> *I KNOW ITS NOT THE BEST IDEA, BUT ITS ONE THAT WORKS. RUN STANDARDS IN THE REAR, THAT SHOULD DO THE TRICK. LAST THING TO DO WOULD BE TO SHORTEN THE REAR END 1 1/2 ON EACH SIDE.
> *


 :uh: WAS THINKING BOUT THAT,BUT THEY HAVE TO "CUSTOM MAKE" ME A SET OF 13X7'S STANDARD,CAUSE THEY ONLY HAVE 13'S REV,AND THE SHOP HERE IN NORWALK ONLY GOES TO 14 ,THEY DO STANDARDS ONLY,THOUGHT BOUT GOING 14'S STANDARD REAR,13 REV IN THE FRONT,THINK THE JENTE WOULD NOTICE 14'S AND 13'S,I KNOW THEY'LL WILL ON THE REV VS STANDARD :dunno:


----------



## L.A.SpiritDan

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 18 2009, 05:47 PM~13042506
> *SAME HERE,CANN'T PUT MY SKIRTS ON THE 6 EITHER,ONLY WHEN PARKED,LAYED OUT,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEY ALSO RECOMMNDED SHORTIN IT,BUT I THINK IT'S TOO LATE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




put some tru rays on your 66


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 19 2009, 04:17 PM~13052778
> *:uh: WAS THINKING BOUT THAT,BUT THEY HAVE TO "CUSTOM MAKE" ME A SET OF 13X7'S STANDARD,CAUSE THEY ONLY HAVE 13'S REV,AND THE SHOP HERE IN NORWALK ONLY GOES TO 14 ,THEY DO STANDARDS ONLY,THOUGHT BOUT GOING 14'S STANDARD REAR,13 REV IN THE FRONT,THINK THE JENTE WOULD NOTICE 14'S AND 13'S,I KNOW THEY'LL WILL ON THE REV VS STANDARD :dunno:
> *



LET ME DO SOME SEARCHING, I KNOW THEY MAKE 13X7 STANDARDS. JUST CANT REMEMBER WHERE I SEEN THEM. YEAH I WOULDNT DO THE 14-13 THING WAY TO NOTICEABLE.


----------



## GM RIDER

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 8 2009, 09:16 PM~12946445
> *I uploaded some pics for another topic of a couple of my dads cars, figured i would share in this topic also. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 19 2009, 07:17 PM~13052778
> *:uh: WAS THINKING BOUT THAT,BUT THEY HAVE TO "CUSTOM MAKE" ME A SET OF 13X7'S STANDARD,CAUSE THEY ONLY HAVE 13'S REV,AND THE SHOP HERE IN NORWALK ONLY GOES TO 14 ,THEY DO STANDARDS ONLY,THOUGHT BOUT GOING 14'S STANDARD REAR,13 REV IN THE FRONT,THINK THE JENTE WOULD NOTICE 14'S AND 13'S,I KNOW THEY'LL WILL ON THE REV VS STANDARD :dunno:
> *


you could try a 13x5.5 reverse under the skirts. :dunno: 
works on the big body Fleetwoods :biggrin:


----------



## omilow59

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 13 2005, 06:54 PM~3809244
> *SUM OF THE CLUBS THAT HE GOTS OF SANTANA, ARTISTICS, LIFESTYLE,CLASSICS, AND MAJESTICS O.C....
> *


I LIKE THA CAMARO YOU SEE THOS TYPE OF LOWRIDERS ANY MORE


----------



## omilow59

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 13 2005, 06:54 PM~3809244
> *SUM OF THE CLUBS THAT HE GOTS OF SANTANA, ARTISTICS, LIFESTYLE,CLASSICS, AND MAJESTICS O.C....
> *


NICE CAMARO


----------



## lunatic

http://i42.tinypic.com/214b8te.jpg[/img]]420
http://i42.tinypic.com/2i1zg21.jpg[/img]]420
http://i41.tinypic.com/1zeuotd.jpg[/img]]420
http://i44.tinypic.com/mll0d0.jpg[/img]]420
http://i42.tinypic.com/nbsuqc.jpg[/img]]420
http://i41.tinypic.com/2is7ei0.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 20 2009, 10:36 PM~13065427
> *http://i42.tinypic.com/214b8te.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i42.tinypic.com/2i1zg21.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i41.tinypic.com/1zeuotd.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i44.tinypic.com/mll0d0.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i42.tinypic.com/nbsuqc.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i41.tinypic.com/2is7ei0.jpg[/img]]420
> *


----------



## lunatic

http://i40.tinypic.com/2w6h1ee.jpg[/img]]420
http://i41.tinypic.com/675zxs.jpg[/img]]420
http://i39.tinypic.com/dwsvp.jpg[/img]]420
http://i39.tinypic.com/oh4hi0.jpg[/img]]420
http://i42.tinypic.com/21c71na.jpg[/img]]420
http://i40.tinypic.com/x5y5c7.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## 909lowride64

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 18 2009, 04:47 PM~13042506
> *SAME HERE,CANN'T PUT MY SKIRTS ON THE 6 EITHER,ONLY WHEN PARKED,LAYED OUT,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEY ALSO RECOMMNDED SHORTIN IT,BUT I THINK IT'S TOO LATE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Feb 20 2009, 09:07 PM~13064733
> *you could try a 13x5.5 reverse under the skirts. :dunno:
> works on the big body Fleetwoods  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: ON SUPREMES?DON'T THINK THEY MAKE'M,ONLY SEEN I GUY AT POMONA SAY HE CAN PUT THE REV RIM BACK TO STANDARD,BUT HE'ED HAVE TO SEND THE OUTER RIM(BARREL?) TO GET RECHROMED,THEY'D HAVE TO BE SPECIAL ORDER,CAUSE NO ONE'S ASK FOR A SET :dunno:


----------



## O*C 68

HERE'S A PIC MY DAD HAD PUT A WAY FROM WHEN HE WAS FROM THE CLASSICS


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 21 2009, 09:40 AM~13068362
> *:uh: ON SUPREMES?DON'T THINK THEY MAKE'M,ONLY SEEN I GUY AT POMONA SAY HE CAN PUT THE REV RIM BACK TO STANDARD,BUT HE'ED HAVE TO SEND THE OUTER RIM(BARREL?) TO GET RECHROMED,THEY'D HAVE TO BE SPECIAL ORDER,CAUSE NO ONE'S ASK FOR A SET :dunno:
> *



YEAH NO 13X5.5 ON SUPREMES, ONLY ON WIRE WHEELS. ILL LET YOU KNOW IF I FIND ANYTING


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 21 2009, 12:40 PM~13068362
> *:uh: ON SUPREMES?DON'T THINK THEY MAKE'M,ONLY SEEN I GUY AT POMONA SAY HE CAN PUT THE REV RIM BACK TO STANDARD,BUT HE'ED HAVE TO SEND THE OUTER RIM(BARREL?) TO GET RECHROMED,THEY'D HAVE TO BE SPECIAL ORDER,CAUSE NO ONE'S ASK FOR A SET :dunno:
> *


duh, my bad. that makes sense now, I was thinking spokes.
I thought it seemed too obvious to say, but figured I'd suggest it anyway :cheesy: 

 Clean ass 6 though!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 19 2009, 06:17 PM~13052778
> *:uh: WAS THINKING BOUT THAT,BUT THEY HAVE TO "CUSTOM MAKE" ME A SET OF 13X7'S STANDARD,CAUSE THEY ONLY HAVE 13'S REV,AND THE SHOP HERE IN NORWALK ONLY GOES TO 14 ,THEY DO STANDARDS ONLY,THOUGHT BOUT GOING 14'S STANDARD REAR,13 REV IN THE FRONT,THINK THE JENTE WOULD NOTICE 14'S AND 13'S,I KNOW THEY'LL WILL ON THE REV VS STANDARD :dunno:
> *


Did you try Moons Eye in Norwalk, they might have them..


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 19 2009, 04:17 PM~13052778
> *:uh: WAS THINKING BOUT THAT,BUT THEY HAVE TO "CUSTOM MAKE" ME A SET OF 13X7'S STANDARD,CAUSE THEY ONLY HAVE 13'S REV,AND THE SHOP HERE IN NORWALK ONLY GOES TO 14 ,THEY DO STANDARDS ONLY,THOUGHT BOUT GOING 14'S STANDARD REAR,13 REV IN THE FRONT,THINK THE JENTE WOULD NOTICE 14'S AND 13'S,I KNOW THEY'LL WILL ON THE REV VS STANDARD :dunno:
> *


http://www.alliedwheel.com/wheel.php?name=Supreme :dunno:


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:THANX,I'LL GIVE THEM A CALL TOMORROW


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin:


----------



## lunatic

http://i42.tinypic.com/j8il93.jpg[/img]]420
http://i44.tinypic.com/iylhdj.jpg[/img]]420
http://i40.tinypic.com/2ln7o7.jpg[/img]]420
http://i40.tinypic.com/9vfx9g.jpg[/img]]420
http://i41.tinypic.com/j65zwp.jpg[/img]]420
http://i43.tinypic.com/2h7ja6g.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## lunatic

http://i43.tinypic.com/119s86w.jpg[/img]]420
http://i43.tinypic.com/2ib17vm.jpg[/img]]420
http://i39.tinypic.com/2yxkpp3.jpg[/img]]420
http://i41.tinypic.com/1zog2v9.jpg[/img]]420
http://i41.tinypic.com/2rcnyio.jpg[/img]]420
http://i44.tinypic.com/2rnfyn6.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## lunatic

http://i43.tinypic.com/i73e6w.jpg[/img]]420
http://i43.tinypic.com/2u5dht5.jpg[/img]]420
http://i39.tinypic.com/2eev4zk.jpg[/img]]420
http://i41.tinypic.com/qyu5oz.jpg[/img]]420
http://i44.tinypic.com/35cihau.jpg[/img]]420
http://i44.tinypic.com/2wf4sap.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Feb 22 2009, 01:48 PM~13077027
> *http://www.alliedwheel.com/wheel.php?name=Supreme :dunno:
> *


 :uh: JUST CALLED THEM,$230 EACH WHEEL,AND AS MENTIONED BEFORE ,THEY CUSTOM ORDER THEM,  LOOKS LIKE THE SHORTY'S GONA ROLL 13X7'S REV WITH NO SKIRTS


----------



## 66wita6

THEM SUM BADASS PICS TOO :thumbsup:


----------



## lunatic

http://i43.tinypic.com/25rmp05.jpg[/img]]420
http://i41.tinypic.com/30vhxmd.jpg[/img]]420
http://i44.tinypic.com/25rjvyt.jpg[/img]]420
AND MY FAVORITE PIC
http://i42.tinypic.com/14xpl5c.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Nice pics :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 23 2009, 06:09 PM~13089223
> *:uh: JUST CALLED THEM,$230 EACH WHEEL,AND AS MENTIONED BEFORE ,THEY CUSTOM ORDER THEM,  LOOKS LIKE THE SHORTY'S GONA ROLL 13X7'S REV WITH NO SKIRTS
> *


 :0


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by L.A.SpiritDan_@Feb 16 2009, 05:22 PM~13020179
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 68 back in 1979. Was painted in my backyard garage.
> not a show paint job . but just enough for the city . I was 19 years old
> chauffeured  in a wedding with the paper flowers..
> *


NOW A DAYS GIRLS THEY WANT LIMOS IN THERE WEDDINGS TO ME I LIKE THAT OLD SCHOOL LOOK WITH THOSE PAPER FLOWERS HYNAS NOW A DAYS ARE EITHER WHITE WASHED OR THEY ARE TO GOOD FOR LOWRIDERS


----------



## SAUL

:cheesy:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 23 2009, 04:09 PM~13089223
> *:uh: JUST CALLED THEM,$230 EACH WHEEL,AND AS MENTIONED BEFORE ,THEY CUSTOM ORDER THEM,  LOOKS LIKE THE SHORTY'S GONA ROLL 13X7'S REV WITH NO SKIRTS
> *


Oh wow, my bad I had no Idea. I thought there prices were a lot lower. Where'd you get your Supremes from? I want 14x7R for my '79 MC. But Idk about $230 a wheel...


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 23 2009, 06:09 PM~13089223
> *:uh: JUST CALLED THEM,$230 EACH WHEEL,AND AS MENTIONED BEFORE ,THEY CUSTOM ORDER THEM,  LOOKS LIKE THE SHORTY'S GONA ROLL 13X7'S REV WITH NO SKIRTS
> *


Moons Eye has them but smallest size is 14X7 or 14x6 reverse..
http://www.mooneyesusa.com/Store/2008catalog.php

A pic from thier catalog..


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 23 2009, 05:09 PM~13089223
> *:uh: JUST CALLED THEM,$230 EACH WHEEL,AND AS MENTIONED BEFORE ,THEY CUSTOM ORDER THEM,  LOOKS LIKE THE SHORTY'S GONA ROLL 13X7'S REV WITH NO SKIRTS
> *



Here ya go 13's $169  

http://www.petepaulsen.com/Catalogofwheels...me%20Wheels.htm


----------



## eastbay68




----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Feb 23 2009, 06:51 PM~13091103
> *NOW A DAYS GIRLS THEY WANT LIMOS IN THERE WEDDINGS TO ME I LIKE THAT OLD SCHOOL LOOK WITH THOSE PAPER FLOWERS HYNAS NOW A DAYS ARE EITHER WHITE WASHED OR THEY ARE TO GOOD FOR LOWRIDERS
> *



ha..i must of convinced my girl real good then. i got her to let me and my friends wear pendletons and 501s at my wedding.


----------



## rnaudin

:thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 24 2009, 09:46 AM~13096472
> *ha..i must of convinced my girl real good then. i got her to let me and my friends wear pendletons and 501s at my wedding.
> *


LOL IS THAT RITE


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Feb 24 2009, 12:02 PM~13098366
> *LOL IS THAT RITE
> *



YUP I CONVINCED HER TO WEAR A PIN UP STYLE DRESS AND THAT PENDLETONS AND 501S WOULD BE BAD ASS. I TOLD HER I DONT WANT NO TRADITIONAL WHITE DRESS AND TUX BULLSHIT...HOOK, LINE, SINKER :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 24 2009, 02:21 PM~13098491
> *YUP I CONVINCED HER TO WEAR A PIN UP STYLE DRESS AND THAT PENDLETONS AND 501S WOULD BE BAD ASS. I TOLD HER I DONT WANT NO TRADITIONAL WHITE DRESS AND TUX BULLSHIT...HOOK, LINE, SINKER :biggrin:
> *


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 24 2009, 01:21 PM~13098491
> *YUP I CONVINCED HER TO WEAR A PIN UP STYLE DRESS AND THAT PENDLETONS AND 501S WOULD BE BAD ASS. I TOLD HER I DONT WANT NO TRADITIONAL WHITE DRESS AND TUX BULLSHIT...HOOK, LINE, SINKER :biggrin:
> *


thats kool big dogg


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Feb 24 2009, 02:05 AM~13094804
> *Here ya go 13's $169
> 
> http://www.petepaulsen.com/Catalogofwheels...me%20Wheels.htm
> *


 :uh: THANX FOR THE INFO,THOU THOSE PRICES ARE GOOD,THEY ONLY GOT REV,NOT STANDARD,AND THE GUY AT THE POMONA SWAPMEET ,GOTS THE 13X7 REV FOR $95 A RIM,NEXT POMONA IS MAR. 8 :biggrin:


----------



## L.A.SpiritDan

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 23 2009, 03:48 PM~13088405
> *http://i42.tinypic.com/j8il93.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i44.tinypic.com/iylhdj.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i40.tinypic.com/2ln7o7.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i40.tinypic.com/9vfx9g.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i41.tinypic.com/j65zwp.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i43.tinypic.com/2h7ja6g.jpg[/img]]420
> *




Where were these pictures taken ? what year ?
great old sch. pictures !!!!


----------



## lunatic

late 60's early 70's I found them here old pics


----------



## H8R PROOF

ANYBODY ON HERE GOT ANY OL-SKOOL PICS OF ANY 69 SKYLARKS.... :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin:


----------



## 73 texas top less

> _Originally posted by L.A.SpiritDan_@Feb 16 2009, 05:22 PM~13020179
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 68 back in 1979. Was painted in my backyard garage.
> not a show paint job . but just enough for the city . I was 19 years old
> chauffeured  in a wedding with the paper flowers..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## illstorm

To all my old skool cats. Back-n-tha crager days was cats running 13 or 14's? And were they standard or reverse?


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by L.A.SpiritDan_@Feb 24 2009, 10:22 PM~13103340
> *Where were these pictures taken ?  what year ?
> great old sch. pictures !!!!
> *


I think they are from a cat named kid duece on flickr he has a bunch of old pics of rides from all over mostly in califas...


----------



## eastbay68

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Feb 26 2009, 10:56 PM~13125586
> *To all my old skool cats. Back-n-tha crager days was cats running 13 or 14's? And were they standard or reverse?
> *


14x7 reverse


----------



## Rolled Brim

*ttt*


----------



## Harley Starr

lunatic, you're posting up some REALLY nice pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## steadydippin

baddest 54 ever built,(the moon glow)


----------



## illstorm

Goodlooking out Eastbay68. Working on a throwback style 66. Thinking of cragers or supremes.


----------



## eastbay68

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Feb 27 2009, 05:15 PM~13132291
> *Goodlooking out Eastbay68. Working on a throwback style 66. Thinking of cragers or supremes.
> *


That's what i want to do with my 68 this year also


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## rnaudin

any more old pic's :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by steadydippin_@Feb 27 2009, 04:40 PM~13131989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baddest 54 ever built,(the moon glow)
> *


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## L.A.SpiritDan

ANYONE HAVE A PICTURE OF A CHEVYBOYS OR ORPHEUS L.A. PLAQUE ?


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by L.A.SpiritDan_@Mar 5 2009, 08:25 PM~13196604
> *ANYONE HAVE A PICTURE OF A  CHEVYBOYS  OR ORPHEUS L.A. PLAQUE ?
> *


CHEVYBOYS...I HAVE SOME PICS...THEY ARE IN STORAGE ALONG WITH SONS OF SOUL, ETC..


----------



## SAUL




----------



## loco's79




----------



## L.A.SpiritDan

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Mar 5 2009, 09:35 PM~13196709
> *CHEVYBOYS...I HAVE SOME PICS...THEY ARE IN STORAGE ALONG WITH SONS OF SOUL, ETC..
> *



If you ever get a chance post them . I would like to see them .
I went to high school with one of your old members David with the black
1977 coupe he also had 77 monte carlo blk.


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by steadydippin_@Feb 27 2009, 06:40 PM~13131989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baddest 54 ever built,(the moon glow)
> *


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Mar 5 2009, 09:35 PM~13196709
> *CHEVYBOYS...I HAVE SOME PICS...THEY ARE IN STORAGE ALONG WITH SONS OF SOUL, ETC..
> *


 :uh: SO I PRESUME YOU'LL BE BUSTIN THEM,N POSTING THEM UP IN HERE PRETTY SOON,QUE NO?BTW,THOSE SHOTS OF TEQUILA AT PHOENIX WAS PRETTY GOOD,"BLACK GYPSY ROSE SPECIAL"..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Rolled Brim

*ttt*


----------



## Big Rich

MAJESTICS 1964 SANTA FE SPRINGS


----------



## BigPoppa

http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/poppadiaz_W0...QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ

some old school mags I'm selling


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Feb 27 2009, 06:15 PM~13132291
> *Goodlooking out Eastbay68. Working on a throwback style 66. Thinking of cragers or supremes.
> *


 :biggrin: LUCKY THAT I GOTS TO FIND OUT,THATS HOW MY SHORTY WANTS TO ROLL,13X7'S.......
















FINALLY LEGIT WITH DRIVERS LIC AND SUM 13'S ON HIS RYDE......


----------



## eastbay68

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 9 2009, 06:27 PM~13228417
> *:biggrin: LUCKY THAT I GOTS TO FIND OUT,THATS HOW MY SHORTY WANTS TO ROLL,13X7'S.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY LEGIT WITH DRIVERS LIC AND SUM 13'S ON HIS RYDE......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


68 looks good


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## Homie Styln

> MAJESTICS 1964 SANTA FE SPRINGS
> ===================================
> 
> My brother probly knew some of these guys, he had some friends in the Majestics and 63 is his era... He had a 51 tear drop himself.. Was this picture taken in the Springs or Canta Ranas???


----------



## Rolled Brim

*Firme picture Big Rich I didn't realize that Majetsics went so far back.*


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Mar 10 2009, 06:34 PM~13240104
> *Firme picture Big Rich I didn't realize that Majestics went so far back.
> 
> *


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 9 2009, 07:27 PM~13228417
> *:biggrin: LUCKY THAT I GOTS TO FIND OUT,THATS HOW MY SHORTY WANTS TO ROLL,13X7'S.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY LEGIT WITH DRIVERS LIC AND SUM 13'S ON HIS RYDE......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ride looks clean homeboy !


----------



## rnaudin

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rookiefromcali




----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 9 2009, 06:27 PM~13228417
> *:biggrin: LUCKY THAT I GOTS TO FIND OUT,THATS HOW MY SHORTY WANTS TO ROLL,13X7'S.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY LEGIT WITH DRIVERS LIC AND SUM 13'S ON HIS RYDE......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: ,BELIEVE ME ,I WAS BESIDES MY SELF WHEN ASKED WHAT KIND OF RIMS HE WANTED,THINKING HE WANTED SUM COLORED WIRES,BUT WHEN HE SAID THAT HE LIKED THE SUPREMES, :thumbsup:,"THEY LOOK MORE AUTHENTIC"....I WAS CERTAINLY IMPRESSED :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

> MAJESTICS 1964 SANTA FE SPRINGS
> ===================================
> 
> My brother probly knew some of these guys, he had some friends in the Majestics and 63 is his era... He had a 51 tear drop himself.. Was this picture taken in the Springs or Canta Ranas???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> springs
Click to expand...


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 11 2009, 06:29 PM~13253087
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> springs
> *












THE CABRAL BROTHERS
RICHARD WAS PRESIDENT FROM 1963-1966
MIKE IN BLACK SHIRT PRES FROM 1966-1969


----------



## Big Rich

MAJESTICS 1974 THE ORIGINAL COLORS :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

THE HOUSE WHERE THE CLUB STARTED IN 1963. ERNIE LOPEZ IN THE BLACK SHIRT HOLDING THE COLORS DESIGNED OUR PLAQUE IN 1974


----------



## ALCATRAZ

:thumbsup: 

Just had a question, Big Rich, wat bout Lil John? I recall reading about him in LRM a few years back.


----------



## 66wita6

THATS SUM GOOD HISTORY LESSONS RITE HERE!!!


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 12 2009, 11:58 AM~13260791
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Just had a question, Big Rich, wat bout Lil John? I recall reading about him in LRM a few years back.
> *


lil john re started the club in 73 ,it had died out in 69


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 13 2009, 12:57 AM~13267366
> *lil  john re started the club in 73 ,it had died out in 69
> *



 Good history lesson big homie :thumbsup:


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by 66wita6+Mar 12 2009, 06:54 PM~13262857-->
> 
> 
> 
> THATS SUM GOOD HISTORY LESSONS RITE HERE!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Knightstalker_@Mar 13 2009, 09:25 AM~13268562
> * Good history lesson big homie :thumbsup:
> *


x2 Thanks Big Rich! Keep em coming homie :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 12 2009, 11:57 PM~13267366
> *lil  john re started the club in 73 ,it had died out in 69
> *


:thumbsup: By any chance, do you have any pcis of his rides?


----------



## BigRobb

Is it just me or did it look like there weren't any fat people back in tha day? :dunno:


----------



## 66wita6

:uh: THEY WERE,JUST CALLED HUSKY OR STALKY


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 13 2009, 12:57 AM~13267366
> *lil  john re started the club in 73 ,it had died out in 69
> *


Several clubs had that same issue. Died out in the late 60's and came back in the early 70's..


----------



## Temptation O*C

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 13 2009, 05:24 PM~13274512
> *Several clubs had that same issue. Died out in the late 60's and came back in the early 70's..
> *


vietnam war :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by Temptation O*C_@Mar 13 2009, 08:56 PM~13275719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: TIME TOO REVIVE THIS TOPIC,BIG RICH STARTED SUM,TEMPTATION OC,THATS A BADASS 1,LETS KEEPEM COMING


----------



## SAC_TOWN

1977


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 11 2009, 08:36 PM~13253161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAJESTICS 1974  THE ORIGINAL COLORS :biggrin:
> *


 :0 


QUOTE(66wita6 @ Mar 12 2009, 06:54 PM) 
THATS SUM GOOD HISTORY LESSONS RITE HERE!!!



QUOTE(Knightstalker @ Mar 13 2009, 09:25 AM) 
Good history lesson big homie 


*X 3*


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 9 2009, 08:37 AM~13223301
> *http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/poppadiaz_W0...QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ
> 
> some old school mags I'm selling
> *


ends tonight!


----------



## bighomie68

good stuff right there :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

Nice pics!!  :biggrin:


----------



## langeberg

Great topic. Check the auction of this OG 1959 Impala on ebay now: CLICK HERE


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> This is a nice photo!


----------



## SAUL

FROM THE SPIRIT LOS ANGELES TOPIC


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Just_Looking

Nice Pictures , Saul :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Mar 16 2009, 08:41 PM~13300259
> *Nice Pictures , Saul :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: DID YOU SEE THE LTD TOPIC


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

Here are some pictures that are dating back to 1977-1978. These are from one of my uncles collection. I was surprised that he allowed me to scan these and share with everyone in the world. Mind you that these are 30 year old pictures so the quality is not that great on some pictures. I did my best to fix them. These are the happenings from Orpheus and Majestics Delano CA. I am still scanning more pictures.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

More


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

More


----------



## MicrophoneFiend




----------



## T-Lo

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Mar 17 2009, 10:03 AM~13303910
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn alex ! i remember dave and ernest always talking about this stuff.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by T-Lo_@Mar 17 2009, 08:19 AM~13304042
> *damn alex ! i remember dave and ernest always talking about this stuff.
> *



I still have some more photo albums to scan. Ill keep posting when I get them done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ryde




----------



## rnaudin

[url=http://i44.tinypic.com/143fdpf.jpg]
http:/ i44.tinypic.com/143fdpf.jpg[/url]http://
i43.tinypic.com/dg0yol.jpg


----------



## lunatic

YEAH  KEEP THOSE PICS COMING :biggrin:


----------



## langeberg




----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 19 2009, 10:34 AM~13325668
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pic!


----------



## langeberg




----------



## rnaudin

ypic.com/18gmps.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## toker1

> _Originally posted by orange juiced_@Sep 22 2005, 12:30 AM~3862588
> *[attachmentid=285092][attachmentid=285092]
> *


the first rims i ever bought were some of these star wires had them on a 78 caprice


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## Rolled Brim

:0 *Firme pictures*


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 27 2009, 10:23 PM~12833558
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn this picture seriously dazed me and made me reply my 25 years of life I have! Just reminded me a lot of when I was a little kid and stuff and how much time things as well as people have changed and how fast the years go by!
:tears: :tears: uffin: :cheesy:


----------



## langeberg




----------



## 93-96BIGBODY

http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r59/acc...gs/DSC00868.jpg

Anybody got any pics of that Impala on the cover of the mag, that was the first Lowrider magazine that I had, my god mother bought it for me,picked that instead of a candy!!  I was like 10 years old!


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 21 2009, 01:24 AM~13343804
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Infamous James

:0 :0 BRA? WHO NEEDS BRAS?? GOTTA LOVE BACK IN THE DAY


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 22 2009, 10:06 AM~13352437
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  BRA? WHO NEEDS BRAS?? GOTTA LOVE BACK IN THE DAY
> *


 :yes:


----------



## UNIQUES77

Here is a photo of my ride taken in 1977 in San Jose, Calif. UNIQUES car club Check it out. 1971 Impala.


----------



## UNIQUES77

Here is a Vintage Album cover of STORY & KING road in SAN JOSE. Early 70's Check it out.


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Mar 22 2009, 04:08 PM~13355134
> *Here is a Vintage Album cover of STORY & KING road in SAN JOSE. Early 70's Check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim

Cool picture I like checking out the backgrounds in old pictures like this.Old taco bell sign and sizzler.....


----------



## UNIQUES77

Memories Que no


----------



## spikekid999

my 2 favorite pics :biggrin: 

















and im workin on my own old skool ride :biggrin:


----------



## Harley Starr

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY_@Mar 21 2009, 03:30 AM~13344011
> *http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r59/acc...gs/DSC00868.jpg
> 
> Anybody got any pics of that Impala on the cover of the mag, that was the first Lowrider magazine that I had, my god mother bought it for me,picked that instead of a candy!!   I was like 10 years old!
> *


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Mar 20 2009, 04:30 PM~13339858
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 Firme pictures
> *



Yeah man I'm glad you like... My tio was shocked that I posted them that quick... LOL


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Mar 24 2009, 03:59 PM~13376166
> *Yeah man I'm glad you like...  My tio was shocked that I posted them that quick... LOL
> *


Orpheus from what I read kind of had a serious rep.Heard they shut down whitter once ot twice..


----------



## Ren

Cool Pics


----------



## rnaudin

keep them old pic's comming


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Mar 25 2009, 10:30 AM~13384420
> *keep them old pic's comming
> *


*x2*


----------



## sharky666

:biggrin: bad ass pics I just picked up a 69 impala yesturday and thats the plan oll skool.....Any one have any true spokes or astro 14"s arround???


----------



## GRS-HPR

dayum i dnt think theres any lowriders here in australia that go back that far


----------



## ilovehuhu

love them...nice...great...


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Mar 25 2009, 08:19 PM~13390181
> *dayum i dnt think theres any lowriders here in australia that go back that far
> *


mad max had the four door 60 or 59 in it.


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by sharky666_@Mar 25 2009, 06:45 PM~13389060
> *:biggrin: bad ass pics I just picked up a 69 impala yesturday and thats the plan oll skool.....Any one have any true spokes or astro 14"s arround???
> *


You can get supremes from Moonseye:
http://www.mooneyesusa.com/Store/2008/2122.pdf


----------



## sharky666

Homie Styln impala looks nice is it bagged???


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim

*TTT*


----------



## rnaudin

keeping them comming :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Mar 30 2009, 11:41 AM~13431842
> *keeping them comming :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


*X 2*


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by sharky666_@Mar 25 2009, 09:12 PM~13390937
> *Homie Styln impala looks nice is it bagged???
> *


No air ride for me homie, 3 pump hydro set up...


----------



## rnaudin

pic's:: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## drew-barry-86

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 30 2009, 10:22 PM~13439595
> *No air ride for me homie, 3 pump hydro set up...
> *


Thats what I' talkin bout


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 30 2009, 11:22 PM~13439595
> *No air ride for me homie, 3 pump hydro set up...
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Harley Starr

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 3 2009, 01:31 AM~13472514
> *
> *


VARY NICE Homie


----------



## 66wita6

SUM OG CLASSIC'S RYDES,MR DIEGO AND MR ROCHA......
















POSTED IN FRONT OF EL SALVADOR PARKE......








:thumbsup:


----------



## 51fifty49




----------



## SAUL

:0 :cheesy: more pics


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin: VERY NICE FLICS!! KEEPEM COMMING!!


----------



## STKNIMPALA

The Good Old Days.


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by 51fifty49_@Apr 5 2009, 05:52 PM~13490491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats what i am talking about :biggrin: keep them pic's comming :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

BLACK MOSES








KING ORCHID


----------



## tequila sunrise

my dad's 78 t-bird when he was in Groupe, ela. 








"home grown"-Groupe e.l.a.








various cars from '78


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## happy hoppy




----------



## 66wita6

:uh: 66 IMPALA?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 9 2009, 08:06 PM~13534033
> *:uh: 66 IMPALA?
> *



THEY SERIOUSLY FUCKED IT UP IF IT IS. THATS ONE UGLY CUSTOM RIGHT THERE.


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 9 2009, 10:14 PM~13534139
> *THEY SERIOUSLY FUCKED IT UP IF IT IS. THATS ONE UGLY CUSTOM RIGHT THERE.
> *


Its from the sixties I see a SHOWMASTERS CC from Van Nuys in the background.


----------



## DownLow64

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 9 2009, 09:06 PM~13534033
> *:uh: 66 IMPALA?
> *


Joe Bailon built that car. In case some people dont know who Joe is, He invented Candy paint.


It was for sale a while back. Might still be for sale.

http://www.aeclassic.com/joe_bailon_65_impala_ss/index.html


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Apr 10 2009, 12:02 AM~13535785
> *Joe Bailon built that car. In case some people dont know who Joe is, He invented Candy paint.
> It was for sale a while back. Might still be for sale.
> 
> http://www.aeclassic.com/joe_bailon_65_impala_ss/index.html
> *


at 13Gs, I bet it still is

the front end is cool but that corvette lookin rear end is too out there


----------



## DownLow64

Yeah I agree it is a little too cartoonish. But then again Joe had a style all his own. He didn’t really build cars like everybody else was doing. I think all of his cars were a little bit too much, some might say weird looking. 

I wouldn’t pay that price either but he is still a highly regarded custom car builder, so maybe someone will appreciate the car for what it is, an original piece of automotive art. I think its been there on that site for a while.


----------



## Silentdawg




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## HD Lowrider

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## locs&100SPOKES

nice its like lowrider history class ,I love it


----------



## Big Rich

:biggrin:


----------



## lunatic

http://i41.tinypic.com/muhafn.jpg[/img]]420
http://i43.tinypic.com/4rdo2b.jpg[/img]]420
http://i42.tinypic.com/rhlfrm.jpg[/img]]420
http://i44.tinypic.com/2qvfcj5.jpg[/img]]420
http://i40.tinypic.com/vfl37.jpg[/img]]420
http://i39.tinypic.com/357gg39.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## lunatic

http://i40.tinypic.com/zilj02.jpg[/img]]420
http://i44.tinypic.com/15g56rq.jpg[/img]]420
http://i44.tinypic.com/6rk6te.jpg[/img]]420
http://i43.tinypic.com/xqjczd.jpg[/img]]420
http://i43.tinypic.com/rjhc1k.jpg[/img]]420
http://i44.tinypic.com/2lj1dew.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## happy hoppy




----------



## lunatic

http://i41.tinypic.com/52fmyo.jpg[/img]]420
http://i44.tinypic.com/2cd7b4h.jpg[/img]]420
http://i41.tinypic.com/o0trmq.jpg[/img]]420
http://i43.tinypic.com/2vvwftc.jpg[/img]]420http://i42.tinypic.com/2ldkq49.jpg[/img]]420
http://i41.tinypic.com/2r3b603.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## happy hoppy




----------



## SAUL

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## eastbay68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 12 2009, 11:42 AM~13553894
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


X 70s


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 12 2009, 11:42 AM~13553894
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

The 66 is BAAAAD...see all the FANS?










CHOOSEY BEGGAR IN THE BACKROUND


----------



## TWEEDY

Badass pics!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HD Lowrider

I found this guy on Flickr and here's what he's got scanned.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/iowahawk_blog...57602309233582/


----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## illstorm

Dam! Loving this topic!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## happy hoppy

Midnite Breed CC


----------



## happy hoppy




----------



## happy hoppy




----------



## lunatic

:thumbsup: WAY COOL :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 2 2009, 10:31 PM~13472514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PAINT


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

Some of the things we at Kal Koncepts have done in the past....


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

More pics. Some more of Kal Koncept fame and some of my uncle stash...


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

The last bunch for the day...


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Apr 14 2009, 10:29 AM~13572404
> *The last bunch for the day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Apr 14 2009, 09:59 AM~13572054
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


david pm me the link to these pics


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Apr 14 2009, 08:56 AM~13572026
> *Midnite Breed CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAYMN!!  :0 :cheesy:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

nice pics


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 9 2009, 02:54 AM~13522963
> *my dad's 78 t-bird when he was in Groupe, ela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "home grown"-Groupe e.l.a.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> various cars from '78
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## Rolled Brim

*dig those old pictures hd....*


----------



## happy hoppy

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 14 2009, 06:27 PM~13576883
> *david pm me the link to these pics
> *


PM sent..


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

30 YRS LATER THIS CAR STILL BAD ASS


----------



## rnaudin




----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 14 2009, 11:29 PM~13580346
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 YRS LATER THIS CAR STILL BAD ASS
> *


----------



## TOPFAN

Midnite Breed fron San Fernando.

This is Louie Martinez' 67 Impala painted by CARTER and WALT!


GREAT PIC! David this is Eddie's Dad's Car.....


----------



## TOPFAN

> Midnite Breed CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same car, LOUIE bought that new ....I cant wait to show him these pics!


----------



## UNIQUES77




----------



## UNIQUES77




----------



## UNIQUES77




----------



## UNIQUES77




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## UNIQUES77

more lp and 45 photos under a new forum ART&MUSIC The love of Lowrider music if you want to check it out. Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:0 :h5:


----------



## Fatfella13

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Apr 12 2009, 12:23 PM~13553763
> *http://i40.tinypic.com/zilj02.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i44.tinypic.com/15g56rq.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i44.tinypic.com/6rk6te.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i43.tinypic.com/xqjczd.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i43.tinypic.com/rjhc1k.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i44.tinypic.com/2lj1dew.jpg[/img]]420
> *


----------



## Fatfella13

Brother in laws Malibu in previous post
Classics Santa Ana


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by Fatfella13_@Apr 16 2009, 09:06 AM~13594105
> *Brother in laws Malibu in previous post
> Classics  Santa Ana
> *


 :biggrin: love those old school rides :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## illstorm

It's not cool if its not old skool!


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Mar 22 2009, 11:04 PM~13355115
> *Here is a photo of my ride taken in 1977 in San Jose, Calif.  UNIQUES car club  Check it out.  1971 Impala.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GM RIDER

>


----------



## illstorm

Tru love 4 tha old skool rides. Back then lowlows brands.


----------



## illstorm

Tru love 4 tha old skool rides. Back then lowlows came in all brands.


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Apr 17 2009, 08:29 PM~13606914
> *Tru love 4 tha old skool rides. Back then lowlows came in all brands.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hot wheels

TTT FOR DA OL SCHOOL!!!!!


----------



## rnaudin

OLD SCHOOL :worship: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddy78

> _Originally posted by GM RIDER_@Apr 17 2009, 11:38 AM~13606470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 badass ride  
T-Tops! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

Runner up 2 yrs in a row for car of the year...


----------



## ChulaCustoms

wow thats filthy...


----------



## eastbay68




----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by ChulaCustoms_@Apr 17 2009, 07:09 PM~13610314
> *wow thats filthy...
> *


 :uh: ?


----------



## 66wita6

> :uh:ISN'T THIS THE RIVI THAT CAME OUT IN BLVD NIGHTS?PLUS THE 1 THAT LRM WAS RAFFLING AT THAT TIME,THINK SUM LADY WON IT
Click to expand...


----------



## SAUL

yup


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY_@Mar 21 2009, 01:30 AM~13344011
> *http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r59/acc...gs/DSC00868.jpg
> 
> Anybody got any pics of that Impala on the cover of the mag, that was the first Lowrider magazine that I had, my god mother bought it for me,picked that instead of a candy!!   I was like 10 years old!
> *


the car on that cover ,my uncle manuel martinez from baldwin park ca painted that car in his house garage took a long time to paint becuase he worked in construction and would work on it on his days off or after work,


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw




----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## HD Lowrider

:thumbsup:


----------



## SICK SHOTS

MIKE BRICKLEYS 72 MONTE CARLO GROUPE ELA 








MY UNCLE JOHN BLACKS '73 IN '74








FANCY COLORS LOOK AT THAT MOTHAFUCKIN GRILL , OLD SKOOL SHIT !!!








GROUPE ELA 








B4 THE CUSTOM INTERIOR GOT PUT IN 








FANCY COLORS








1972 CHEVY MONTE CARLO


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Apr 21 2009, 09:09 PM~13649596
> *MIKE BRICKLEYS 72 MONTE CARLO GROUPE ELA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY UNCLE JOHN BLACKS '73 IN '74
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FANCY COLORS LOOK AT THAT MOTHAFUCKIN GRILL , OLD SKOOL SHIT !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GROUPE ELA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B4 THE CUSTOM INTERIOR GOT PUT IN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FANCY COLORS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1972 CHEVY MONTE CARLO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

NICE PICS :nicoderm:


----------



## DALLAS-G

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 22 2009, 04:38 PM~13658230
> *NICE PICS :nicoderm:
> *


X2


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

my uncles Bobby's''old school'' ride in lowrider 84 I think?


----------



## Rolled Brim

*DIG THE GRILL*


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:0


----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## rnaudin

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup:


----------



## UNIQUES77

Check our the CAR CLUB FORUM under The Uniques 1977 SAN Jo for some vintage photos.


----------



## 51fifty49




----------



## 51fifty49




----------



## 51fifty49




----------



## SAUL

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by 51fifty49_@Apr 28 2009, 08:54 PM~13722887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: DAAM! MY UNCLE "GATO" HAD 1 LIKE THIS!! :cheesy:


----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## edmunds costoms hyd




----------



## Infamous James

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Apr 30 2009, 07:16 AM~13740436
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang foo you were SUCKED UP!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I know you have pics of Tims old cars....


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Apr 30 2009, 07:16 AM~13740436
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH SHIT A PINTO


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Apr 30 2009, 07:16 AM~13740436
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pics


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by 51fifty49_@Apr 28 2009, 08:53 PM~13722855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: THOSE ARE MAG WHEELS ON THE VEGA WAGON ?


----------



## warning

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Apr 28 2009, 05:32 PM~13718619
> *Check our the CAR CLUB FORUM under The Uniques 1977 SAN Jo for some vintage photos.
> *


link


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Apr 30 2009, 07:16 AM~13740436
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 51fifty49

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 30 2009, 04:43 PM~13746587
> *:uh: THOSE ARE MAG WHEELS ON THE VEGA WAGON ?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Rolled Brim

*Roll what you got...TTT for back in the day pics*


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by 51fifty49_@Apr 28 2009, 08:52 PM~13722833
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin

keepem comming them old photos :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## T-Lo

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Apr 30 2009, 08:16 AM~13740436
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey comps i found that last ottos poster that i have,its hard to believe how long i held on to those things,at least thirty years,ha ha that pic with mouse and ern goes back 20 years now,fuckin mini visions.


----------



## T-Lo

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Apr 30 2009, 09:29 AM~13741157
> *I know you have pics of Tims old cars....
> *


WHATS UP G,WELL I WOULD NOT QUALIFY FOR OLD PICS,I 'M ONLY 20 LOL. AS SOON AS I GET THIS COMPUTER STRAIGHTENED OUT I'M GOING TO START POSTI'N AGAIN,MEANWHILE I NEED TO SHOOT PHOTOS OVER TO EDMUND.


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin:


----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## warning

"The town I live in is lonely,it gets so lonely till I have to cry.I told my mother I was through,I told her just what I was gonna do.If I live,one more year..I'm packing my bags,getting away from here.The town I live in so lonely till I have to cry,but I'm not ashamed to tell you that I cried cuz I lost my baby,And if u see her tell her that I love her,tell her to come on home...............


----------



## Rolled Brim

*ttt*


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 23 2005, 09:55 PM~3875613
> *Car Craft March 1972
> 
> note the original Gypsy Rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where those pictures wher token is in rancho cucamonga i could see the barstow mountains in the backround of the 58 nomad


----------



## Silentdawg

ttt


----------



## rickschaf

Any body got any old school pic's of the Sacramento area in the 70's


----------



## HD Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@May 4 2009, 11:08 PM~13787634
> *where those pictures wher token is in rancho cucamonga i could see the barstow mountains in the backround of the 58 nomad
> *


hell if I know, the article doesn't say


----------



## Domel

all this posts are documented history of lowridering in photos 
great job... true history for next generation of lowriders


----------



## rickschaf

Anymore pictures of the Intrigues car club out of Sac.


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT :nicoderm:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

any one got some old pics from merced ca?


----------



## UNIQUES77

Be sure to check the CAR CLUB forum under San Jose Uniques Car Club for old school pichures on Misc car shows from back in the days. Misc cars, shows etc. You may find your car


----------



## GM RIDER

> MIKE BRICKLEYS 72 MONTE CARLO GROUPE ELA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY UNCLE JOHN BLACKS '73 IN '74
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FANCY COLORS LOOK AT THAT MOTHAFUCKIN GRILL , OLD SKOOL SHIT !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GROUPE ELA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B4 THE CUSTOM INTERIOR GOT PUT IN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FANCY COLORS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1972 CHEVY MONTE CARLO


----------



## rickschaf

keep it coming


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT :nicoderm:


----------



## Hustler on the go

x2


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by T-Lo_@May 1 2009, 10:43 AM~13754894
> *hey comps i found that last ottos poster that i have,its hard to believe how long i held on to those things,at least thirty years,ha ha that pic with mouse and ern goes back 20 years now,fuckin mini visions.
> *


Shit They were on the SLIM SIDE.... LOL Tim I know you have a gang of old pictures of your cars. Post them up sucka.......


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 11 2009, 10:23 PM~13859120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DIDN'T JOHN FROM BOWTIE START WITH A BAD AS T-BIRD,TEARS OF A CLOWN?


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 12 2009, 05:43 PM~13867207
> *DIDN'T JOHN FROM BOWTIE START WITH A BAD AS T-BIRD,TEARS OF A CLOWN?
> *


that sounds right LOL I think he had a mini truck before that


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Apr 14 2009, 10:29 AM~13572404
> *The last bunch for the day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that the truck from Lifestyle? and its still like that today? :0


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 23 2009, 05:19 PM~13089318
> *AND MY FAVORITE PIC
> http://i42.tinypic.com/14xpl5c.jpg[/img]]420
> *



That is sooooo bad ass. i was born in the wrong era :biggrin:


----------



## DRantiquecarparts

My bro panel


----------



## DRantiquecarparts

My other bro 56 and pop's 54 5 window


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 12 2009, 08:06 PM~13868792
> *That is sooooo bad ass. i was born in the wrong era :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 12 2009, 08:06 PM~13868792
> *That is sooooo bad ass. i was born in the wrong era :biggrin:
> *


  uffin: :420:


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by DRantiquecarparts_@May 12 2009, 08:15 PM~13868901
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bro panel
> *


that is sooo kool


----------



## butterbeam

lovin the old pics


----------



## rnaudin




----------



## HD Lowrider

:thumbsup: TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## illstorm

What was some of the first gates used after aircraft died outs?


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 12 2009, 07:59 PM~13868714
> *is that the truck from Lifestyle? and its still like that today? :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## EXCANDALOW

JEFE DE JEFES.....................(MY DAD)


----------



## rnaudin

NICE PIC'S KEPT THEM COMMING :biggrin:


----------



## jugoDEcarlo




----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 14 2009, 10:24 PM~13892582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a sick Duece


----------



## 51fifty49




----------



## 51fifty49




----------



## 66wita6

SICK PICS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 14 2009, 10:24 PM~13892582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


daaam thats looowww :0


----------



## lunatic

keep them kool pics coming :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. J76

Anymore old school pics post them up.........


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 11 2009, 06:43 PM~13855845
> *TTMFT :nicoderm:
> *


X2


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 7 2009, 07:23 AM~13813358
> *hell if I know, the article doesn't say
> *


i wasnt asking if knew where that pic was token at i know that was either chino or rancho where they took those pictures at


----------



## RUFFCUTT

> _Originally posted by 51fifty49_@May 15 2009, 09:37 PM~13901986
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 I LOVE THESE RIVI'S!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## illstorm

x1000000


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by 51fifty49_@May 15 2009, 09:35 PM~13901973
> *
> *











My Dream car! :worship:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## 66wita6

SUM OF THE HOMIE ELIZER'S WORKS..........
























































BEFORE .....








AFTER.....









:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. J76

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 20 2009, 01:03 PM~13948862
> *SUM OF THE HOMIE ELIZER'S WORKS..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEFORE .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Nice pics homie, do you have anymore pics of the minis in the mid 80's


----------



## 51fifty49




----------



## 51fifty49




----------



## 51fifty49




----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by 51fifty49_@May 20 2009, 08:42 PM~13952672
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are bad ass!!!! wonder if theres still any rides out there with paint skemes like that


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by 51fifty49_@May 20 2009, 08:38 PM~13952629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool ass ride :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74

My uncle and his 71, back in early 90's









This pic was taken late 80's


----------



## Anaheim74




----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 20 2009, 02:03 PM~13948862
> *SUM OF THE HOMIE ELIZER'S WORKS..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEFORE .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



Damn I had all those magazines... I havent seen Smurf,Oddies Revenge or the Reaper in 20 years... Bad ass trucks. They dont make them like that anymore. 

























































BEFORE .....








AFTER.....







:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by 51fifty49_@May 20 2009, 09:40 PM~13952648
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## eyeneff

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:


----------



## BLK82LINC

> _Originally posted by 51fifty49_@May 20 2009, 08:42 PM~13952672
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOME GROWN '66 ~GROUPE~


----------



## titof

ttt

I'm a big fan of the origines of the lowrider scene


----------



## Infamous James

> :0 THE FIREBIRD?? WONDER IF ITS ROLLIN SPOKES? :cheesy:


----------



## og flip from frisco

1979-1980


----------



## rnaudin




----------



## og flip from frisco

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@May 29 2009, 12:51 PM~14038020
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











Dillion 79'


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@May 28 2009, 10:46 PM~14032726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1979-1980
> *


*firme*


----------



## rnaudin

:thumbsup:


----------



## crazymexicano101

> :0 THE FIREBIRD?? WONDER IF ITS ROLLIN SPOKES? :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: let's see some more pictures
Click to expand...


----------



## EAR Impala

Always liked the look of these Montes  




> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 20 2009, 11:24 PM~13953995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@May 29 2009, 12:51 PM~14038020
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## gseeds

:biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> :0 THE FIREBIRD?? WONDER IF ITS ROLLIN SPOKES? :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> im pretty sure that firebird in the backgound belong to a buddy of mine named ronald he lve in cerritos cal at the time ,it was the stock green paint on it at the time this photo was takin around 76 or 77, but later got a crazy art multl color panel metal flake top, and a black TJ baby dimond tuck interior, it was lifed in the front and yes had tru spokes and 520's, i remenber the chromed glove box door and small black donut streering wheel and color bar in this car,he also had the wiper panel chromed, the car later was stolen and striped with the complete hyro hook for the back in the trunk, the top was beat in, he's now the chief of police in san pedro !! lol ! it nice to see someone had a picture of in the back ground, i think i may have a few pictures of it still , ill look and post em. :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 4 2009, 05:27 PM~14097293
> *im pretty sure that firebird in the backgound belong to a buddy of mine named ronald he lve in cerritos cal at the time ,it was the stock green paint on it at the time this photo was takin around 76 or 77, but later got a crazy art multl color panel metal flake top, and a black TJ baby dimond tuck interior, it was lifed in the front and yes had tru spokes and 520's, i remenber the chromed glove box door and small black donut streering wheel and color bar in this car,he also had the wiper panel chromed, the car later was stolen and striped with the complete hyro hook for the back in the trunk, the top was beat in, he's now the chief of police in san pedro !! lol ! it nice to see someone had a picture of in the back ground, i think i may have a few pictures of it still , ill look and post em. :biggrin:
> *


how odd. im so young but i know exactly what car your talking about. there was a pic of it in an old Lowrider Magazine right? driver side view with the city behind it? dam bad ass car


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 4 2009, 09:27 PM~14097885
> *how odd. im so young but i know exactly what car your talking about. there was a pic of it in an old Lowrider Magazine right? driver side view with the city behind it? dam bad ass car
> *


im not sure if it was ever in any magazines, if it was i would love to see it, im pretty sure i have a few pictures of it somewhere,i just need to dig em out, i will . :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

anyone remember a multi candied metal flake 64 impala that hopped for ottos in downey california back in the mid 70's,i belive the guys name was frank and they called him the mad hopper,car was out of hawiian gardens ca , i would love to see photos of this car if anyone has em.


----------



## SAUL

NICE


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 4 2009, 06:33 PM~14097949
> *im not sure if it was ever in any magazines, if it was i would love to see it, im pretty sure i have a few pictures of it somewhere,i just need to dig em out, i will . :biggrin:
> *


i think i have the magazine, ill see if i can dig it up this weekend


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 4 2009, 08:01 PM~14098900
> *anyone remember a multi candied metal flake 64 impala that hopped for ottos in downey california back in the mid 70's,i belive the guys name was frank and they called him the mad hopper,car was out of hawiian gardens ca , i would love to see photos of this car if anyone has em.
> *


dont remember the car but my parents use to rent a back house where he live in Hawaiian Gardens back in like '81/'82, I believe he lives in Cypress now, my dad has ran into him at a coffee shop in Cypress from time to time, i think he drives a black '58 rag now, I'm gonna see if my dad has any contact info for him, would be nice to see some old pics


----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 5 2009, 03:05 AM~14101213
> *dont remember the car but my parents use to rent a back house where he live in Hawaiian Gardens back in like '81/'82, I believe he lives in Cypress now, my dad has ran into him at a coffee shop in Cypress from time to time, i think he drives a black '58 rag now, I'm gonna see if my dad has any contact info for him, would be nice to see some old pics
> *


that would be cool, not really looking for any contact info on him, i was just wondering what ever happend to the 64, and would be cool to see some pics,im pretty sure i have a picture of it at el dorado part in long beach, layed in the grass, ill check and post it, thanks


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 5 2009, 12:33 AM~14099873
> *i think i have the magazine, ill see if i can dig it up this weekend
> *


that would be great ,thanks.


----------



## gseeds

sorry about the bad photos !!,well i was a able to find one picture of the 67 firebird, i belive it also had show pipes,not a great picture,but the only one i could find, this was around 1977 ,i was 17 at the time,yougnest in the club,,the little car club we had was having a car wash this day, that duster had hydros in the back,firebird lifed in front and my 57 had lowering blocks and air shocks in back, i know i have a few more pictures somwhere i just need to find em,anyway heres a few old pics of some of my cars i had though the years. :biggrin: 








http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff308/garyseeds/oldpics2002.jpg[/img
[img]http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff308/garyseeds/oldphots008.jpg
bad picture of me with the 57,wish i would have takin better care of these photos!,








1976 i was 16 when i had this 66 impala.cragers,small white donut wheel.








check out the space antenta, :biggrin: 








1980 my 56 chevy lifed in front, thats my buddy joe standing next to car.








around 1981, thats my '66 vw on tru spokes and 520's








around 1980,my 62 ss
















and around 2000 my 67 rivi.


----------



## lunatic




----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 5 2009, 03:05 AM~14101213
> *dont remember the car but my parents use to rent a back house where he live in Hawaiian Gardens back in like '81/'82, I believe he lives in Cypress now, my dad has ran into him at a coffee shop in Cypress from time to time, i think he drives a black '58 rag now, I'm gonna see if my dad has any contact info for him, would be nice to see some old pics
> *


im not 100% sure if this the car or not, i found this on page one of this tread, but the paint om this sure looks like it from what i can remember,64 impala multi candied over silver flake paint job,i belive painted by crazy art in hawiian gardens.mad hopper 64 :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 7 2009, 04:53 PM~14120129
> *im not 100% sure if this the car or not, i found this on page one of this tread, but the paint om this sure looks like it from what i can remember,64 impala multi candied over silver flake paint job,i belive painted by crazy art in hawiian gardens.mad hopper 64 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


talked to my dad about Franks 64, he doesnt recall him having a 64, that might have been before they moved to hawaiian gardens, he remembers frank having a red '59 or '60 with a white top


----------



## BigVics58




----------



## Just_Looking

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 7 2009, 11:09 PM~14123256
> *talked to my dad about Franks 64, he doesnt recall him having a 64, that might have been before they moved to hawaiian gardens, he remembers frank having a red '59 or '60 with a white top
> *


It was a 61 red and white top. I remember that car.


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 7 2009, 04:53 PM~14120129
> *im not 100% sure if this the car or not, i found this on page one of this tread, but the paint om this sure looks like it from what i can remember,64 impala multi candied over silver flake paint job,i belive painted by crazy art in hawiian gardens.mad hopper 64 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: IT WASN'T THE MAD HOPPER 64(THOU HE DID HOP IT)IT WAS MY JEFITOS,HE WAS WITH OLD TIMES C.C FROM SANTA ANA :biggrin: C OULD'VE POSTED MORE PICS,BUT HE KINDA GOT BENT OUTOF SHPE WHEN HE FOUND I WAS YANKIN THE PICS OUT OF THE ALBUM :0


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 5 2009, 07:21 PM~14107935
> *that would be great ,thanks.
> *


still lookn havn forgot yet


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Jun 8 2009, 04:05 PM~14129761
> *It was a 61 red and white top. I remember that car.
> *


good lookin out bro, i wish i was old enough at that that time to remember the cars him and his brothers had, i was only about 3 at the time  my dad always talks about the red 61 and 63 convertible one of the brothers had


----------



## gseeds

around 1980,my 62 ss
















and around 2000 my 67 rivi.








[/quote]
picture of 62 ss sould read 1990 not 1980. :biggrin:


----------



## dominator

Wow! Those pictures were really great! I just wonder if what year was the oldest photo in this thread was taken.


----------



## lunatic

my first lifted in the front car in 79..54 chevy
http://i43.tinypic.com/68tstz.jpg[/img]]420
my lifted 78 monte and 61 impala 1980
http://i43.tinypic.com/6jgjtg.jpg[/img]]420
1981... my monte wrecked for the 3rd time :uh: 
http://i44.tinypic.com/2ntbdhu.jpg[/img]]420
my ss 64 in 1981
http://i41.tinypic.com/dvpxfd.jpg[/img]]420
my lifted 71 chevelle in the 90's
http://i42.tinypic.com/73nn1i.jpg[/img]]420
http://i43.tinypic.com/11821ix.jpg[/img]]420
my 73 coupe in the 90's
http://i40.tinypic.com/x249ox.jpg[/img]]420
my 78 grand prix in 1990
http://i43.tinypic.com/2yod7ro.jpg[/img]]420
my 63 in the 90's
http://i40.tinypic.com/2z9brkl.jpg[/img]]420
my 60 corvair 2000
http://i41.tinypic.com/2e1zlt0.jpg[/img]]420
my 77 regal 2008
http://i39.tinypic.com/1h6p12.jpg[/img]]420
I WISH I TOOK MORE AND BETTER PICS BACK THEN :uh:


----------



## gseeds

my 77 regal 2008
http://i39.tinypic.com/1h6p12.jpg[/img]]420
I WISH I TOOK MORE AND BETTER PICS BACK THEN :uh:
[/quote]
man i dig the regal, love the rivi bumper,anymore pics of this one ? :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic

> my 77 regal 2008
> http://i39.tinypic.com/1h6p12.jpg[/img]]420
> I WISH I TOOK MORE AND BETTER PICS BACK THEN :uh:


man i dig the regal, love the rivi bumper,anymore pics of this one ? :biggrin:
[/quote]
http://i40.tinypic.com/fn8j7b.jpg[/img]]420
http://i40.tinypic.com/2cpx9w6.jpg[/img]]420
2006 it was purple primer...click on the link below for all the pics


----------



## gseeds

http://i40.tinypic.com/2cpx9w6.jpg[/img]]420
2006 it was purple primer...click on the link below for all the pics
[/quote]
thanks lunatic, cool car, i check out your link and saw the multi color top, so i had to show you the top i just painted last week,lace and silver metal flake and blue candy.
























i see your from carson, i used to live there for a year or 2 and over in harbor city for about 10 years in the 90's,this is what i use to drive around back then,around 1998 . counldnt miss me,:biggrin:


----------



## lunatic

> http://i40.tinypic.com/2cpx9w6.jpg[/img]]420
> 2006 it was purple primer...click on the link below for all the pics


thanks lunatic, cool car, i check out your link and saw the multi color top, so i had to show you the top i just painted last week,lace and silver metal flake and blue candy.
























i see your from carson, i used to live there for a year or 2 and over in harbor city for about 10 years in the 90's,this is what i use to drive around back then,around 1998 . counldnt miss me,:biggrin: 








[/quote]
yeah your right I would have remembered that beautiful t-bird? nice paint :biggrin: I was thinking about a lace top the other day NICE WORK LOOKS KOOL so where do you stay now?


----------



## gseeds

thanks man, im in south carolina now but may be going back to cali to do some paint work . :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 9 2009, 07:17 PM~14144041
> *thanks man, im in south carolina now but may be going back to cali to do some paint work . :biggrin:
> *


DAMN your way over there :biggrin: I haven't had the chance to paint anything for more than year :uh: like your style of painting


----------



## Freddy78

> _Originally posted by 51fifty49_@May 15 2009, 09:35 PM~13901973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks badass


----------



## warning




----------



## warning

> man i dig the regal, love the rivi bumper,anymore pics of this one ? :biggrin:


http://i40.tinypic.com/fn8j7b.jpg[/img]]420
http://i40.tinypic.com/2cpx9w6.jpg[/img]]420
2006 it was purple primer...click on the link below for all the pics
[/quote]
damn homie thats badass


----------



## lunatic

> http://i40.tinypic.com/fn8j7b.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i40.tinypic.com/2cpx9w6.jpg[/img]]420
> 2006 it was purple primer...click on the link below for all the pics


damn homie thats badass   
[/quote]
its somewhere in arizona now


----------



## Rolled Brim

nice pics


----------



## Anaheim74




----------



## Big Rich

:biggrin:


----------



## T-Lo

ttt


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 10 2009, 10:02 PM~14156916
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dig the hollywood top :thumbsup:


----------



## not US or THEM

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Jun 11 2009, 03:30 PM~14162801
> *dig  the hollywood top  :thumbsup:
> *


I THINK THOSE ARE T-TOPS.


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by not US or THEM_@Jun 11 2009, 06:43 PM~14164696
> *I THINK THOSE ARE T-TOPS.
> *


 :yes: Yep I used to have an 85 cutlass with them....


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by not US or THEM_@Jun 11 2009, 05:43 PM~14164696
> *I THINK THOSE ARE T-TOPS.
> *


don't see the brige in the middle, also look at the front window top stright across, any nice old pic


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Jun 12 2009, 11:01 AM~14171376
> *don't see the brige in the middle, also look at the front window top stright across, any nice old pic
> *


It was T-Tops, you can barely make it out in the pic


----------



## rnaudin

heres two h-tops


----------



## FelonOne

Anyone got G-Body back in tha dayz


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## BigVics58

found a pic of my pops old 47, i hear this bish was super clean. sadly a few days after he sold it, she was rolled on the freeway


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 14 2009, 10:07 AM~14185782
> *found a pic of my pops old 47, i hear this bish was super clean. sadly a few days after he sold it, she was rolled on the freeway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is it on cragers?


----------



## duels045

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 13 2005, 05:48 PM~3809182
> *
> *


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jun 14 2009, 12:17 PM~14186460
> *is it on cragers?
> *


no i think they were were tru spokes


----------



## T-Lo

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 14 2009, 11:07 AM~14185782
> *found a pic of my pops old 47, i hear this bish was super clean. sadly a few days after he sold it, she was rolled on the freeway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow,takes me back me and your bro actually took that bad boy out cruising a couple of times that ride was bad ass.those wheels were trus i remember,hell i think he even ran some classics on it,i remember one time it had no wheels so i put my trus wrapped with 5.20s on it so we could roll out to chester.


----------



## BumpCity

My '73 back in '81 at a world of wheels car show


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by BumpCity_@Jun 14 2009, 10:34 PM~14191618
> *My '73 back in '81 at a world of wheels car show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!
could you post some pictures of your bros blue impala i seen it at santa maria but didn't have my camera


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:


----------



## Escandaloso

:biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 14 2009, 10:07 AM~14185782
> *found a pic of my pops old 47, i hear this bish was super clean. sadly a few days after he sold it, she was rolled on the freeway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by BumpCity_@Jun 14 2009, 10:34 PM~14191618
> *My '73 back in '81 at a world of wheels car show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BumpCity

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jun 15 2009, 03:28 PM~14198521
> *nice!
> could you post some pictures of your bros blue impala i seen it at santa maria but didn't have my camera
> 
> 
> *


Here you go :biggrin: 










Do you guy allow old guys stuck in the '70s in your club?
We might wanna join if you do


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## happy hoppy




----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Jun 15 2009, 10:07 PM~14202636
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:biggrin: 

Wazz up Bro?


----------



## happy hoppy

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 15 2009, 11:26 PM~14202822
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Wazz up Bro?
> *


chillin' like chicken...


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by BumpCity_@Jun 15 2009, 08:58 PM~14201712
> *Here you go :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guy allow old guys stuck in the '70s in your club?
> We might wanna join if you do
> *


It would be a honor for you guys to check out our club


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jun 16 2009, 07:19 AM~14204679
> *It would be a honor for you guys to check out our club
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Bajito OG

*BACK IN 1978  [BAJITO SO.CAL.]*
MORE OLD PIC IN BAJITO CC TOPIC :biggrin:





































* :0 T.J. DIAMOND TUCK INT.. :biggrin: OLD SCHOOL.*


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Jun 16 2009, 12:26 PM~14207432
> *BACK IN 1978   [BAJITO SO.CAL.]
> MORE OLD PIC IN BAJITO CC TOPIC :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  back in 80 I had a silver 71 formula 350 firebird lifted in the front with 520's


----------



## crazymexicano101

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Jun 16 2009, 12:26 PM~14207432
> *BACK IN 1978   [BAJITO SO.CAL.]
> MORE OLD PIC IN BAJITO CC TOPIC :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Bajito OG

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jun 16 2009, 12:48 PM~14207596
> * back in 80 I had a silver 71 formula 350 firebird lifted in the front with 520's
> *


*cool  back in that era the homies were lowriding every make and model from old pinto's to new caddy's*


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by T-Lo_@Jun 14 2009, 10:20 PM~14191483
> *wow,takes me back me and your bro actually took that bad boy out cruising a couple of times that ride was bad ass.those wheels were trus i remember,hell i think he even ran some classics on it,i remember one time it had no wheels so i put my trus wrapped with 5.20s on it so we could roll out to chester.
> *


 i figured you would like that. i found a bunch of pics of that ride on diferent wheels tryn to dig up an old lowrider magazine. do you know what happend to that car? last i knew it was in Lamont sitn next to an old house, think its gone now


----------



## rnaudin

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## T-Lo

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 16 2009, 07:58 PM~14210910
> *  i figured you would like that. i found a bunch of pics of that ride on diferent wheels tryn to dig up an old lowrider magazine. do you know what happend to that car? last i knew it was in Lamont sitn next to an old house, think its gone now
> *


yeah i heard the same thing that it was sitting out there in lamont,i remember the car was somewhat lowered and you would feel everything on the road,it rode hard,we hit a pothole,(or what we thought was a pothole)and the door glass cracked.we had alot of fun with your dads cars.


----------



## Guest

:0


----------



## rnaudin

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## crazymexicano101

keep dem oldies comin


----------



## leo161

Heres a pic i took today


----------



## Freddy78

old chevrolet dealer in anaheim








post card dated 1961


----------



## 66wita6

FELIZ DIA DE LOS PADRES,HAPPY FATHERS DAY :nicoderm:


----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jun 19 2009, 09:41 PM~14244564
> *Heres a pic i took today
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: HELL YEAH!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jun 19 2009, 10:41 PM~14244564
> *Heres a pic i took today
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 8 2009, 07:04 PM~14131776
> *:uh: IT WASN'T THE MAD HOPPER 64(THOU HE DID HOP IT)IT WAS MY JEFITOS,HE WAS WITH OLD TIMES C.C FROM SANTA ANA  :biggrin: C OULD'VE POSTED MORE PICS,BUT HE KINDA GOT BENT OUTOF SHAPE WHEN HE FOUND I WAS YANKIN THE PICS OUT OF THE ALBUM :0
> *


 :0 KINDA TOOK THIS ON THE FLY,GOT CAUGHT WITH HIS FOTO ALBUM AGAIN,BUT I GOT TO TAKE A PIC :biggrin: ..








STUPID CELL KEPT MAKIN THE SHUTTER SOUND,IF NOT I WOULD'VE HAD THE MOTHER LOAD OF PICS :angry:


----------



## leo161

My dad :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jun 22 2009, 10:38 PM~14269010
> *My dad :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool.. is that 2 pumps in the front?


----------



## leo161

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jun 22 2009, 09:49 PM~14269144
> *cool.. is that 2 pumps in the front?
> *


nah that was a single in 1979


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jun 22 2009, 10:52 PM~14269168
> *nah that was a single in 1969
> *


damn thats pretty good He would probably remember the manuel dumps back then
http://i43.tinypic.com/2qd32hz.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## mxcn_roc

Mister Cartoon's Suzuki: From the Premiere Issue of Orlies Lowriding


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 23 2009, 01:12 PM~14274010
> *Mister Cartoon's Suzuki: From the Premiere Issue of Orlies Lowriding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats pretty cool


----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 22 2009, 08:03 PM~14266568
> *:0 KINDA TOOK THIS ON THE FLY,GOT CAUGHT WITH HIS FOTO ALBUM AGAIN,BUT I GOT TO TAKE A PIC :biggrin: ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STUPID CELL KEPT MAKIN THE SHUTTER SOUND,IF NOT I WOULD'VE HAD THE MOTHER LOAD OF PICS :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 23 2009, 06:34 PM~14277016
> *thats pretty cool
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jun 23 2009, 12:51 AM~14269593
> *damn thats pretty good He would probably remember the manuel dumps back then
> http://i43.tinypic.com/2qd32hz.jpg[/img]]420
> *


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jun 22 2009, 10:52 PM~14269168
> *nah that was a single in 1969
> *


that was is in 1969 damn


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 23 2009, 01:12 PM~14274010
> *Mister Cartoon's Suzuki: From the Premiere Issue of Orlies Lowriding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by FreddyBoy78_@Jun 20 2009, 04:21 PM~14248978
> *old chevrolet dealer in anaheim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post card dated 1961
> *


cones still in fullerton isnt it?


----------



## pauls 1967

MY DADS CLUB BACK IN THE 80'S LANTIN LIFE CORONA WHERE IT STARTED


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 30 2009, 11:29 PM~14348367
> *cones still in fullerton isnt it?
> *


The dealer is still there but its no longer Fullerton Cone, its now Mullahey Chevrolet/Kia, the Cone dealer in the picture was Anaheim Cone Bros. Chevrolet, alot older than Fullerton Cone


----------



## BigVics58




----------



## 66wita6

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 8 2009, 01:07 PM~14127891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my fifty eight came with pictures very simular to these except mine had star wires on at the time


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Jul 6 2009, 02:59 PM~14394647
> *my fifty eight came with pictures very simular to these except mine had star wires on at the time
> *


where da pics man?


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jul 8 2009, 06:28 PM~14416436
> *where da pics man?
> *


NO SCANNER


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jul 1 2009, 06:49 PM~14356432
> *MY DADS CLUB BACK IN THE 80'S LANTIN LIFE CORONA WHERE IT STARTED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Jul 9 2009, 02:11 PM~14425498
> *NO SCANNER
> *


Use your camera........... :biggrin:


----------



## infamous62

> _Originally posted by BumpCity_@Jun 14 2009, 10:34 PM~14191618
> *My '73 back in '81 at a world of wheels car show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




DAMN....i wasnt even born till 82... still looks good!


----------



## modelsbyroni

LOWRIDIN' MACH 1'S, FALCONS, CAMAROS, FIREBIRDS, PINTOS AND EVERYTHING ELSE MAKES THIS THE BEST THREAD AROUND.


----------



## streetrider




----------



## lunatic

http://i32.tinypic.com/35ck40o.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jul 12 2009, 10:18 AM~14448982
> *http://i32.tinypic.com/35ck40o.jpg[/img]]420
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Jul 13 2009, 02:17 PM~14458933
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*X 2*


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Jul 10 2009, 10:36 AM~14434013
> *:thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## LITO

MAJESTICS SO.CAL.


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by LITO_@Jul 14 2009, 08:42 PM~14476503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAJESTICS  SO.CAL.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by LITO_@Jul 15 2009, 05:42 AM~14476503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAJESTICS  SO.CAL.
> *


DAAAAAAAAAMMMNNNN, I would love to see more pics of this car :0


----------



## drew-barry-86

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jul 15 2009, 01:42 AM~14479214
> *DAAAAAAAAAMMMNNNN, I would love to see more pics of this car  :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## lunatic

did this bodywork on this 63 ford years ago all by hand both sides were solid bondo...shaved everthinghttp://i31.tinypic.com/jf9th2.jpg[/img]]420
http://i32.tinypic.com/2dgrr5y.jpg[/img]]420
http://i28.tinypic.com/o6y15t.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by LITO_@Jul 14 2009, 08:42 PM~14476503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAJESTICS  SO.CAL.
> *


 :0 I REMEMBER CN THIS RIDE N Q-VO :biggrin:


----------



## osolo59




----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jul 12 2009, 11:18 AM~14448982
> *http://i32.tinypic.com/35ck40o.jpg[/img]]420
> *


NICE PIC


----------



## T-Lo

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jul 3 2009, 08:34 PM~14375857
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just yesterday i was having some beers with a couple of old homeboys,we talked about the old days and how your dad would come over scaring the shit out everybody looking for your brother, how we used to take bike frames to his shop so we could paint them,and of course all the rides he had,we did alot of reminiscing.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jul 19 2009, 05:18 PM~14519301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice


----------



## Rolled Brim

keep em coming


----------



## leo161

my dad


----------



## OLDIEBUTGOODIE

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jul 21 2009, 01:57 AM~14535105
> *my dad
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## 66wita6

WITH THE PERMISSION OF A MEMBER OF GROUPE C.C(MR STEVE ALVAREZ-MOTT)I HAVE SUM PICS HERE TO POST :thumbsup:
IF BY CHANCE SUM 1 ALREADY POSTED SUM UP PREVIOUSLY,SORRY BOUT THE REPOST.....HERE THEY ARE.........
PICS OF GROUPE C.C FROM THE 70'S :worship: 








......EVEN THIS PIC CAME OUT NICE.....


----------



## 66wita6

:twak: THEY CAMEOUT SMALL,DAMMM,I JUST COPIED BOUT 104 PICS OUT OF HIS SITE(MYSPACE)...ANYBODY QUICK,YOU ALL HAPPY BOUT THE SIZE OR IS THIER A WAY TO GET THEM BACK TO THE REGULER SIZE?


----------



## 66wita6

AIGHT,HAD TO ERASE EVERYTHIN,N START AGAIN,SUPPOSE TO COPY AT REGULER SIZE.....


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jul 21 2009, 02:57 AM~14535105
> *my dad
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 66wita6

OKKKAAAAAYYY.
LIKE STATED BEFORE,THIS PIC WAS MEANT TO BE ON LIL...








:thumbsup: 
(NOW THIER ALL MIXED UP)


----------



## 66wita6

PICS BY GROUPE C.C


----------



## 66wita6

.


----------



## 66wita6

DAMMM,SCROLL UP N LOOK AT THE PRICE OF GAS AT THE 76


----------



## 66wita6

.
























































































AND THEY HAVE THIER PLACASO ON THE WALL IN THIER BARRIO TOO


----------



## 66wita6

.


----------



## 66wita6

.


----------



## 66wita6

.
























































(A CHARGER LOLO?)


----------



## 66wita6

.








































































AIGHT,I'M A GONA STOP,JUST LIKE THE TENNIS PLAYER GETS IT AT THE ELBO,MY WRIST IS KILLIN ME......THANX TO STEVE FROM GROUPE C.C FOR ALLOWING US TO GET A GLIMPS OF THIER PAST :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by T-Lo_@Jul 20 2009, 12:50 PM~14526410
> *just yesterday i was having some beers with a couple of old homeboys,we talked about the old days and how your dad would come over scaring the shit out everybody looking for your brother, how we used to take bike frames to his shop so we could paint them,and of course all the rides he had,we did alot of reminiscing.
> *


  lol, wish i coulda been around back then, sounds like good times. i was hangin with some of my uncles this weekend an we were talkn bout things they used to do with him an different things. lol i found a huge box of pics, ill scan some an put em up for ya


----------



## leo161

Nice Pics homie
heres another one on my part


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 21 2009, 07:26 PM~14543579
> *.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Man, that brings back some memories!


----------



## leo161




----------



## leo161




----------



## leo161




----------



## leo161




----------



## leo161




----------



## leo161




----------



## leo161




----------



## leo161




----------



## leo161




----------



## leo161




----------



## leo161

Last one for the night


----------



## G-house74

LOVE THE PICS WHAT UP JOHNNY


----------



## 77doba

We gotta bring this old style back! I can't get enough. I think someone should put out a magazine or something of just old school lows and other customs.


----------



## leo161

> _Originally posted by 77doba_@Jul 21 2009, 11:55 PM~14546736
> *We gotta bring this old style back! I can't get enough. I think someone should put out a magazine or something of just old school lows and other customs.
> *


that would be great to bad that most of the pic owners dont want to post'em up


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 21 2009, 09:25 PM~14545034
> *Man, that brings back some memories!
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
check out the gas price in the 76 gas station 42.9 cents


----------



## lunatic

WOW cool pics ...lots of memories


----------



## gasman

wow even though we all have the same cars now the cars in the pic just seem older in the pic then they do now. and they didn't get up as much not hoppin wise but its like they didn't go past 10in in the rear for cylinders


----------



## gasman

wow even though we all have the same cars now the cars in the pic just seem older in the pic then they do now. and they didn't get up as much not hoppin wise but its like they didn't go past 10in in the rear for cylinders


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jul 22 2009, 01:00 AM~14546754
> *that would be great to bad that most of the pic owners dont want to post'em up
> *


 :uh: BUT AS LONG AS WE HAVE THIS TOPIC GOIN ON,ITS ALL GOOD......LUV BRINGIN THE PAST BACK TO THE FUTURE :thumbsup:


----------



## leo161

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 22 2009, 02:23 PM~14552221
> *:uh: BUT AS LONG AS WE HAVE THIS TOPIC GOIN ON,ITS ALL GOOD......LUV BRINGIN THE PAST BACK TO THE FUTURE :thumbsup:
> *


  thats right


----------



## Rolled Brim

AND THEY HAVE THIER PLACASO ON THE WALL IN THIER BARRIO TOO








[/quote]

Hey firme pictures 66 and leo.Aye what part of east los did the club originate from?


----------



## leo161

> AND THEY HAVE THIER PLACASO ON THE WALL IN THIER BARRIO TOO


Hey firme pictures 66 and leo.Aye what part of east los did the club originate from?

[/quote]
Nah homie im not from East Los im from Mexicali Mexico


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

66wita6

where did you get all these


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by LITO_@Jul 14 2009, 08:42 PM~14476503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAJESTICS  SO.CAL.
> *



OHHHHH SHIT!!!!!


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 22 2009, 05:15 PM~14553472
> *66wita6
> 
> where did you get all these
> *


 :uh: FROM THE MAN HIMSELF, MR STEVE ALVAREZ-MOTT








:biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967

ttt


----------



## Rolled Brim

> Hey firme pictures 66 and leo.Aye what part of east los did the club originate from?


Nah homie im not from East Los im from Mexicali Mexico 
[/quote]


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## Guest

I miss all old school lowrider. I dont like seeing people putting big ass motor and make interior look like hot rod on lowrider car and thats drive on 13s.


----------



## illstorm

I posted a topic on creating a old school class for lowriders. A class dedicated to building 70 era style lowriders. What you think?


----------



## todamadre c.c

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 27 2009, 08:16 PM~14599118
> *I posted a topic on creating a old school class for lowriders. A class dedicated to building 70 era style lowriders. What you think?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## todamadre c.c

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jul 23 2009, 10:22 AM~14559870
> *OHHHHH SHIT!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni

TTT


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM

heres a pic of my dads 67 caprice he had back n tha days b4 they stole it


----------



## todamadre c.c

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Jul 29 2009, 09:25 PM~14622883
> *heres a pic of my dads 67 caprice he had back n tha days b4 they stole it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


esta chingon :thumbsup:


----------



## todamadre c.c

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 21 2005, 08:43 AM~3856430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Jul 29 2009, 09:25 PM~14622883
> *heres a pic of my dads 67 caprice he had back n tha days b4 they stole it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CLEAN RIDE!


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## happy hoppy

thanks Miguel, I love this 65.


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin: ITS ME SAUL


----------



## SAUL




----------



## mxcn_roc

According that this premiere issue of Lowrider Magazine, their original address was:

282 W. Willow San Jose, CA











Which is now Princess Beauty. 










That building should be a historical landmark or something?


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 1 2009, 11:04 PM~14650164
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats f'n bad! its like a time capsule


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM

heres tha second one my dad owned after tha 1st one got jacked haters stole this one to


----------



## happy hoppy

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 2 2009, 12:20 AM~14650240
> *:biggrin: ITS ME SAUL
> *


sorry Saul, I am a moron....

THANKS SAUL!


----------



## sasisneros

My Dad's club back in the 80s


----------



## TOPFAN

Not an old pic, but the history behind the car is infamous.

This car was a lowrider since it was new....and used to cruise WHITTIER back in the day. It returned to its old stomping grounds, Flying the PREMIER plaque!

George it is honor for PREMIER to have you as a FOUNDING member and club brother...


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 3 2009, 07:45 PM~14665250
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not an old pic, but the history behind the car is infamous.
> 
> This car was a lowrider since it was new....and used to cruise WHITTIER back in the day. It returned  to its old stomping grounds, Flying the PREMIER plaque!
> 
> George it is honor for PREMIER to have you as a FOUNDING member and club brother...
> *


LOVE THEM GLASSHOUSES


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 3 2009, 07:45 PM~14665250
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not an old pic, but the history behind the car is infamous.
> 
> This car was a lowrider since it was new....and used to cruise WHITTIER back in the day. It returned  to its old stomping grounds, Flying the PREMIER plaque!
> 
> George it is honor for PREMIER to have you as a FOUNDING member and club brother...
> *


nice do you have any pics of it back in the day


----------



## rnaudin

:thumbsup:
lowrider mag car show mid 80's


----------



## 66wita6

HERES SUM RECENT PICS,JUST A REMINDER OF OUR PAST...
















WHO'ED IMAGINE SUMONE DRIVING THIS IN,LOOKED PRETTY CLEAN FOR A 4 DOOR....








:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## BigVics58

dont know if i posted it already or not


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 3 2009, 07:45 PM~14665250
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not an old pic, but the history behind the car is infamous.
> 
> This car was a lowrider since it was new....and used to cruise WHITTIER back in the day. It returned  to its old stomping grounds, Flying the PREMIER plaque!
> 
> George it is honor for PREMIER to have you as a FOUNDING member and club brother...
> *


----------



## gseeds

> HERES SUM RECENT PICS,JUST A REMINDER OF OUR PAST...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man i love lowrider vegas, havnt seen one for years, thanks !! :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> HERES SUM RECENT PICS,JUST A REMINDER OF OUR PAST...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man i love lowrider vegas, havnt seen one for years, thanks !! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: BAADD ASSS!!
Click to expand...


----------



## King Daddy

Link to a new topic with awesome pics, but got to keep this one going
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14698565


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 5 2009, 08:56 PM~14688956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont know if i posted it already or not
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sasisneros

Just some more pics
Denver-World of Wheels car show in 1979, my dad's car is the Silver Monte
































































My dad's club and the Imperials helped put together the first major lowrider show in Denver


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## uniques66

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jul 12 2009, 10:18 AM~14448982
> *http://i32.tinypic.com/35ck40o.jpg[/img]]420
> *



*This Picture is IN-FUCK-IN-CREDIBLE!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: *


----------



## lunatic




----------



## rnaudin




----------



## lunatic

1st gypsy rose ...more here http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...1005075/?page=4
http://i30.tinypic.com/ojjipz.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 1 2009, 10:23 PM~14650255
> *According that this premiere issue of Lowrider Magazine, their original address was:
> 
> 282 W. Willow San Jose, CA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is now Princess Beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That building should be a historical landmark or something?
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim

*ttt for a firme topic...*


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Aug 10 2009, 02:25 PM~14726994
> *1st gypsy rose ...more here http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...1005075/?page=4
> http://i30.tinypic.com/ojjipz.jpg[/img]]420
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: DAMM,THEY GOT A GANG OF CLEAN PICS IN THERE


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 11 2009, 05:23 PM~14739418
> *:uh:  :biggrin: DAMM,THEY GOT A GANG OF CLEAN PICS IN THERE
> *


a bunch in here too http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...wrider_pasados/


----------



## 66wita6

YEA,THE FIRST PAGE STARTED OFF WITH THE ONES I POSTED,THE YELLOW N BLACK TOP 57 NOMAD,WITH THE LOWRIDER BIKE IN FRONT,IS ME AND MY JEFITO :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 11 2009, 05:59 PM~14739824
> *YEA,THE FIRST PAGE STARTED OFF WITH THE ONES I POSTED,THE YELLOW N BLACK TOP 57 NOMAD,WITH THE LOWRIDER BIKE IN FRONT,IS ME AND MY JEFITO :biggrin:
> *


that's cool :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

just found 1 that they don't have....YET,BUT I'LL POST IT,THIS IS HOW I GOT THE NOMAD TO LOOK AFTER MY JEFITO GAVE IT TO ME,WORKED MY ASS OFF TO GET IT PAINTED(WITH ALOT OF HELP FROM THE HOMIES FROM 2nd ST,BACK OF THE POTATO BIN,A GROUP OF 16 N 17 YR OLDS :thumbsup: .......








:nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6

SUM THAT NO 1 WILL PROBLY POST,BUT THIER STILL BADASS!!!
























AND THIS BE A REAL BLAST FROM THE PAST,ESPECIALLY FROM O.C,PIN PON'S 57 WAGON,VIRGIN MARY ON THE ROOF,1 SIDE MURELED HEAVEN,THE OTHERSIDE EL DIABLO,THE TAILGATE,THE LAST SUPPER,BY ELIZER.....BAD I ONLY GOT THIS PIC......








:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

CLASSICS C.C...


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 11 2009, 06:45 PM~14740276
> *SUM THAT NO 1 WILL PROBLY POST,BUT THIER STILL BADASS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THIS BE A REAL BLAST FROM THE PAST,ESPECIALLY FROM O.C,PIN PON'S 57 WAGON,VIRGIN MARY ON THE ROOF,1 SIDE MURELED HEAVEN,THE OTHERSIDE EL DIABLO,THE TAILGATE,THE LAST SUPPER,BY ELIZER.....BAD I ONLY GOT THIS PIC......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: BAADD ASS WAGON!! I MEMBER DAT WAGON WHEN I WAS A KID!!


----------



## lunatic

HELL YEAH :thumbsup:


----------



## bedslead

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Aug 11 2009, 05:32 PM~14739515
> *a bunch in here too http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...wrider_pasados/
> *


WOW the punisher!!!! :0 :0 :0 
makes me wounder where are all the old show cars!!


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Aug 11 2009, 05:32 PM~14739515
> *a bunch in here too http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...wrider_pasados/
> *


NOW THIS IS THE BEST COLLECTION OF OLD SCHOOL PICS I'VE SEEN IN A LONG TIME.


----------



## Rolled Brim

AND THIS BE A REAL BLAST FROM THE PAST,ESPECIALLY FROM O.C,PIN PON'S 57 WAGON,VIRGIN MARY ON THE ROOF,1 SIDE MURELED HEAVEN,THE OTHERSIDE EL DIABLO,THE TAILGATE,THE LAST SUPPER,BY ELIZER.....BAD I ONLY GOT THIS PIC......








*Nice dig the beach cruisers with plates and all.Was this in the 80-81?Also the youn cat with the iron on Virgen and black jersey man I don't know how many t-shirts I messed up doing them at home with the plancha...* :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Aug 12 2009, 09:12 PM~14752554
> *AND THIS BE A REAL BLAST FROM THE PAST,ESPECIALLY FROM O.C,PIN PON'S 57 WAGON,VIRGIN MARY ON THE ROOF,1 SIDE MURELED HEAVEN,THE OTHERSIDE EL DIABLO,THE TAILGATE,THE LAST SUPPER,BY ELIZER.....BAD I ONLY GOT THIS PIC......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice dig the beach cruisers with plates and all.Was this in the 80-81?Also the youn cat with the iron on Virgen and black jersey man I don't know how many t-shirts I messed up doing them at home with the plancha... :biggrin:
> *


when this ride was featured in LRM it was called "Heaven and Hell"


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

I posted these in 2004 in another topic. :biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air




----------



## 5Six Bel Air




----------



## 5Six Bel Air




----------



## ~Purple Haze~

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Aug 12 2009, 08:12 PM~14752554
> *AND THIS BE A REAL BLAST FROM THE PAST,ESPECIALLY FROM O.C,PIN PON'S 57 WAGON,VIRGIN MARY ON THE ROOF,1 SIDE MURELED HEAVEN,THE OTHERSIDE EL DIABLO,THE TAILGATE,THE LAST SUPPER,BY ELIZER.....BAD I ONLY GOT THIS PIC......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice dig the beach cruisers with plates and all.Was this in the 80-81?Also the youn cat with the iron on Virgen and black jersey man I don't know how many t-shirts I messed up doing them at home with the plancha... :biggrin:
> *


Damn I remember that 57...


----------



## bedslead

This has gotta be the best topic ever! Any body got pics of the ladies from back in the day!!! old skool feathered hair and stuff!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Aug 3 2009, 05:52 PM~14664054
> *My Dad's club back in the 80s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This look like Brand Park in San Fernando Valley.


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Aug 13 2009, 12:40 PM~14758659
> *Damn I remember that 57...
> *


 :biggrin: AND HE STILL HAS IT,AND ALSO BUSTEDOUT WITH A 2 DOOR 59 WAGON,IT SORTA LOOKS LIKE A 210,OR PANEL ,BUT ITS SPORTIN WINDOWS


----------



## SAUL




----------



## sasisneros

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Aug 13 2009, 04:23 PM~14761290
> *This look like Brand Park in San Fernando Valley.
> *


Its Rocky Mountain Park, in Denver, CO


----------



## oldskool 67

Wow, nice pics 5Six!!!


----------



## pauls 1967

TTMFT


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Aug 12 2009, 09:11 PM~14752547
> *NOW THIS IS THE BEST COLLECTION OF OLD SCHOOL PICS I'VE SEEN IN A LONG TIME.
> *


 :worship: YOU GOT DAT RITE!!! BAADD ASS FLICS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg

the old school is the best school


----------



## drew-barry-86

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Aug 18 2009, 01:01 AM~14801740
> *the old school is the best school
> *


REAL TALK


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 14 2009, 03:50 PM~14772485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks Saul :thumbsup: He still has that '39

This was his brothers '56 :0 sold it to a car dealer in Switzerland in the late '80s


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Aug 18 2009, 02:54 PM~14807082
> *Thanks Saul :thumbsup: He still has that '39
> 
> This was his brothers '56 :0  sold it to a car dealer in Switzerland in the late '80s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAS IT LIFTED


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jul 1 2009, 06:49 PM~14356432
> *MY DADS CLUB BACK IN THE 80'S LANTIN LIFE CORONA WHERE IT STARTED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT ABOUT LATIN LIFE CAR CLUB IN CORONA CALIFORNIA MY POPS OLD CLUB


----------



## pauls 1967

FOURTH STREET PARK IN CORONA YEAR 1978


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## 5Six Bel Air

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Aug 18 2009, 01:56 PM~14807103
> *WAS IT LIFTED
> *


Yes it was.


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Aug 18 2009, 03:25 PM~14807470
> *Yes it was.
> *


I REALLY LOVE THAT CAR DAMN IT


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Aug 18 2009, 01:01 AM~14801740
> *the old school is the best school
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Aug 18 2009, 04:04 PM~14807206
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any one know were this car is at now?


----------



## Silentdawg

some more about the x-sonic


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Aug 19 2009, 03:34 AM~14813764
> *some more about the x-sonic
> *


VERY COOL


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Aug 18 2009, 04:54 PM~14809113
> *I REALLY LOVE THAT CAR DAMN IT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

Andy's Hydraulics hit'n major inches way back in the day (1978) using tailgate pumps..
Andy's brother Ralphy Douglas with his clean ass lacquer black Impala, not some junker: 

Andy & Ralphy Douglas, true pioneers in the art of hop'n put'n down for East side San Jose, CA back in the day..

Sept 1978 / San Jose, CA - 63 inches 
Oct 1978 San Bernadino, Ca / 72 inches
Nov 1978 San Jose, CA / 81 inches


----------



## rnaudin

keep them pic's coming :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 20 2009, 08:19 AM~14826072
> *Andy's Hydraulics hit'n major inches way back in the day (1978) using tailgate pumps..
> Andy's brother Ralphy Douglas with his clean ass lacquer black Impala, not some junker:
> 
> Andy & Ralphy Douglas, true pioneers in the art of hop'n put'n down for East side San Jose, CA back in the day..
> 
> Sept 1978 / San Jose, CA - 63 inches
> Oct 1978 San Bernadino, Ca / 72 inches
> Nov 1978 San Jose, CA / 81 inches
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: THAT RITE THERE IS A BADASS PIC :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:


----------



## osolo59

my fav


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Aug 11 2009, 05:32 PM~14739515
> *a bunch in here too http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...wrider_pasados/
> *



damn 2 days later i finally finished...


----------



## 77doba

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Aug 24 2009, 11:33 PM~14872118
> *damn 2 days later i finally finished...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 this should be a book! id buy it....


----------



## lunatic

http://i27.tinypic.com/5plz5i.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## eerazo

Wow! I love this topic, I love to see lowriding at its best when it was a brown and proud Chicano life style thing  . Now you can hardly see any brown faces on the pics people post here .


----------



## GM RIDER

> I posted these in 2004 in another topic. :biggrin:


----------



## GM RIDER

> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A CHARGER LOLO?)


----------



## GM RIDER

> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIGHT,I'M A GONA STOP,JUST LIKE THE TENNIS PLAYER GETS IT AT THE ELBO,MY WRIST IS KILLIN ME......THANX TO STEVE FROM GROUPE C.C FOR ALLOWING US TO GET A GLIMPS OF THIER PAST :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 23 2009, 08:18 PM~14566163
> *:uh: FROM THE MAN HIMSELF, MR STEVE ALVAREZ-MOTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


IF I REMEMBER, THIS GENTLEMAN THAT OWNS THIS RANFLA IS A WELL KNOWN DOCTOR. I READ ABOUT IT IN A OLD LOW RIDER MAGAZINE FROM THE LATE 80'S OR EARLY 90'S, THEY HAD A ARTICLE ABOUT THE GROUPE C.C. EAST LOS CHAPTER AND THEY INTERVIEWED HIM. IT WAS A COOL ARTICLE. THIS GENTLEMAN DIDN'T FORGET WHERE HE CAME FROM :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## illstorm

What make in model of the car with the Group plaque in the back?


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@Aug 29 2009, 02:41 PM~14920774
> *IF I REMEMBER, THIS GENTLEMAN THAT OWNS THIS RANFLA IS A WELL KNOWN DOCTOR. I READ ABOUT IT IN A OLD LOW RIDER MAGAZINE FROM THE LATE 80'S OR EARLY 90'S, THEY HAD A ARTICLE ABOUT THE GROUPE C.C. EAST LOS CHAPTER AND THEY INTERVIEWED HIM. IT WAS A COOL ARTICLE. THIS GENTLEMAN DIDN'T FORGET WHERE HE CAME FROM :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air




----------



## 5Six Bel Air




----------



## 5Six Bel Air




----------



## mufasaJR87

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Aug 25 2009, 10:48 AM~14874400
> *http://i27.tinypic.com/5plz5i.jpg[/img]]420
> *


IS THAT THE RIDE FROM CHICO AND THE MAN THATS GANSTER


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Sep 2 2009, 03:29 PM~14961989
> *IS THAT THE RIDE FROM CHICO AND THE MAN THATS GANSTER
> *


yup.."GYPSY ROSE"


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jul 21 2009, 01:57 AM~14535105
> *my dad
> 
> 
> *


Hey homie, when you post these great photos, could you include the year?
Thanks
Puro


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## 66wita6

ALMOST EVERYBODY UP IN HERE LUVS WHEN OUT OF THE ORDINARY LOWRIDERS ARE TO BE SEEN,LIKE DUSTERS OR CHARGERS(?)WELL THIS TIME,I RAN ACROSS A BADASS LOOKIN VEHICLE THAT MANNY WOULD'VE NEVER HAVE THOUGHT BOUT IT LOOKIN LIKE A LOWRIDER.....CAN YOU TELL FROM THIS PIC,WHAT IT IS?








I'LL LET YOU ALL KNOW 2MAROW :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58

> I posted these in 2004 in another topic. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh snaps, some old kern county pics :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 4 2009, 10:40 PM~14986503
> *ALMOST EVERYBODY UP IN HERE LUVS WHEN OUT OF THE ORDINARY LOWRIDERS ARE TO BE SEEN,LIKE DUSTERS OR CHARGERS(?)WELL THIS TIME,I RAN ACROSS A BADASS LOOKIN VEHICLE THAT MANNY WOULD'VE NEVER HAVE THOUGHT BOUT  IT LOOKIN LIKE A LOWRIDER.....CAN YOU TELL FROM THIS PIC,WHAT IT IS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'LL LET YOU ALL KNOW 2MAROW :thumbsup:
> *


PROBLY TOO EARLY,BUT HERE IT IS,TO MY KNOWLEDGE ITS PROBLY THE ONLY 1963 FORD ECONOLINE LOWRIDER,BIG HOMIE HAS IT ON BAGS,AND STILL WANTS THE FRONT END TOO SLAM MORE(4" MORE)IN THE FRONT,HERES THE PICS.....








































AND HE'S STILL TRYIN TO RUN SUM 5-20'S ON IT,LOOK FOR IT AT THE LABORDAY RUN HERE IN O.C AT THE FAIRGROUNDS


----------



## 66wita6

DAMMMM,GUESS NOBODY BE LIKEN THIS 1 :dunno:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 7 2009, 11:34 AM~15002829
> *DAMMMM,GUESS NOBODY BE LIKEN THIS 1 :dunno:
> *


I'm lovin it :thumbsup: dont care what anybody says thats badass


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 7 2009, 09:34 AM~15002829
> *DAMMMM,GUESS NOBODY BE LIKEN THIS 1 :dunno:
> *


More of kustom than a lowrider, i dig it tho


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 7 2009, 09:34 AM~15002829
> *DAMMMM,GUESS NOBODY BE LIKEN THIS 1 :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: SHIT I LIKE IT!! ITS BADD ASS BRO. :yes:


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup: JUST THOUGHT THAT THIS IS WHAT LOWRIDIN WAS,ANY MAKE OR MODEL WAS TO BE 1,A LOWRIDER :nicoderm:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jul 22 2009, 03:26 PM~14552266
> * thats right
> 
> *


hey homie do you know hwere this pic was taken????


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Sep 2 2009, 04:11 PM~14961784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS


----------



## 77doba

i like that econoline, different is good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Sep 2 2009, 05:11 PM~14961784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




TTT 4 A BAD AZZ LTD


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 5 2009, 07:01 AM~14987659
> *PROBLY TOO EARLY,BUT HERE IT IS,TO MY KNOWLEDGE ITS PROBLY THE ONLY 1963 FORD ECONOLINE LOWRIDER,BIG HOMIE HAS IT ON BAGS,AND STILL WANTS THE FRONT END TOO SLAM MORE(4" MORE)IN THE FRONT,HERES THE PICS.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND HE'S STILL TRYIN TO RUN SUM 5-20'S ON IT,LOOK FOR IT AT THE LABORDAY RUN HERE IN O.C AT THE FAIRGROUNDS
> *


I would mob that on a daily.... REAL TALK!!!


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

From the *Style* topic.


----------



## lunatic

found these pics of my brothers 75 granada and my 71 chevelle
http://i30.tinypic.com/rgzc03.jpg[/img]]420
http://i27.tinypic.com/2rfydc3.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Sep 2 2009, 04:45 PM~14962136
> *yup.."GYPSY ROSE"
> *


just found these the 63


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Sep 11 2009, 06:15 PM~15055353
> *just found these the 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yeah ..the first one was nice too(63)


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

This is the last of the true Chevelle Malibu's... The 1969 Chevelle was the cleanest car Chevy ever made for lowriding or hot rod's... This was my 2nd 69 Chevelle circa mid-1970's - Hopping Mad..


----------



## Silentdawg

what about the '72?
















this one was made by the guy that moved on to build "pink lady"


----------



## 66wita6

SUM BADASS VIDEOS :thumbsup: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQDSZwNKLJg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-Fgjxy1pL0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2UEbps3fig
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HO6w99FlgjQ
SEE IF THEY WORK FOR ,THIS THE BEST I CAN DO....


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 7 2009, 02:46 PM~15005340
> *:thumbsup: JUST THOUGHT THAT THIS IS WHAT LOWRIDIN WAS,ANY MAKE OR MODEL WAS TO BE 1,A LOWRIDER :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 13 2009, 02:10 PM~15067666
> *SUM BADASS VIDEOS :thumbsup:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQDSZwNKLJg
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-Fgjxy1pL0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2UEbps3fig
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HO6w99FlgjQ
> SEE IF THEY WORK FOR ,THIS THE BEST I CAN DO....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967

my homies brother ride back in 74


----------



## $hameless

LTD :cheesy: :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Sep 2 2009, 03:11 PM~14961784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## pauls 1967

ttt


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## crazymexicano101

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## Hustler on the go

x2 ttt


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Sep 18 2009, 11:37 PM~15123946
> *my homies brother ride back in 74
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 more pics please :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

X2 :yes:


----------



## pauls 1967

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## RI82REGAL

some ROYAL IMAGE  CARS FORM BACK IN THE DAY :biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

Circa 1968


----------



## 5Six Bel Air




----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Sep 25 2009, 01:31 PM~15185725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shirt
:biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## 66wita6

> :uh:
> KINDA LIKE WHAT I SEEN AT THE SAN BERDOO LOWRIDER SHOW


----------



## langeberg




----------



## Bajito OG

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Sep 24 2009, 11:13 PM~15181403
> *Circa 1968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


* 
 1968  DAMMM GOOD QUALITY PICS. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*
PS YOU GOT ALOT OF OLD SCHOOL PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

I know I have posted this before...I was feeling NOSTALGIC! 

1983 SAN FERNANDO / BRAND PARK!


----------



## gold rush

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 27 2009, 08:34 PM~15199684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I have posted this before...I was feeling NOSTALGIC!
> 
> 1983 SAN FERNANDO / BRAND PARK!
> *








That 63's Baddass post more Abel :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Sep 27 2009, 01:43 PM~15199731
> *That 63's Baddass post more Abel :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## TOPFAN

LAYED!


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Sep 24 2009, 11:13 PM~15181403
> *Circa 1968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is this De Anza park in Onterio? Looks like it, before they city removed the roads that ran through the park.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Sep 27 2009, 02:45 PM~15200252
> *Is this De Anza park in Onterio? Looks like it, before they city removed the roads that ran through the park.
> *


Yes that's De Anza Park. I remember may dad taking me out there when thay use to cruise the park in the 70's.

I've posted these before. 
*De Anza Park* :biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

John Galvin Park, Onterio. By the gas prices I'm guessing '79


----------



## kandylac

:thumbsup: I remember all the cruises at the park, I grew up in that area. Went to O.H.S. Class of '84.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

Someone posted this one from Lowrider Magazine late 70's

*De Anza Park*


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Sep 27 2009, 08:41 PM~15203341
> *:thumbsup: I remember all the cruises at the park, I grew up in that area. Went to O.H.S. Class of '84.
> *


Chaffey High Class Of '85 :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac

did you ever go to the parties at "THE BARN" or the golf course?


It was Royal Image who threw the dances at the golf course.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Sep 27 2009, 08:54 PM~15203478
> *did you ever go to the parties at "THE BARN" or the golf course?
> It was Royal Image who threw the dances at the golf course.
> *


Yes I use to DJ at all those parties, Jade Palace, Ontario Golf Course. Wasn't the Barn Oso's house?


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Sep 27 2009, 10:00 PM~15203543
> *Yes I use to DJ at all those parties, Jade Palace, Ontario Golf Course. Wasn't the Barn Oso's house?
> *


from the "MID-NITE PLAYERS"


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

Oso was from the Midnite Players, I was good friends with all them.
I was *Master Mixer 2* :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac

I bet we've met before.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

We most likely have met before. I use to cruise by O.H.S in my bug.


----------



## kandylac

I dont have any pics but I had a '69 Le Manns, dark green metalic, on Rockets and white walls.


Hold on I need to erase all the brothers names.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

I also had this truck.


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Sep 27 2009, 10:25 PM~15203856
> *I also had this truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now this looks familiar , I remember this ride.
Was this take at Wheel & Accessories on Mission Blvd.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Sep 27 2009, 09:27 PM~15203889
> *Now this looks familiar , I remember this ride.
> *


That was mine, another pic with a different look.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

Wheels And Accessories had a shop on Brooks St. off of Mountain. That's were I took that pic. I use to work there.


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Sep 27 2009, 10:34 PM~15203949
> *Wheels And Accessories had a shop on Brooks St. off of Mountain. That's were I took that pic. I use to work there.
> *


Thats the old,old shop.
PM sent


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Sep 10 2009, 08:29 AM~15037205
> *From the Style topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

Sunkist St. Onterio 1970
My uncle and I









My mom and I


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

ROBERT ROCHA FROM THE CLASSICS SANTA ANA


----------



## 5Six Bel Air




----------



## SAUL




----------



## 5Six Bel Air




----------



## SAUL




----------



## 5Six Bel Air




----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 27 2009, 11:15 PM~15204283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: GOOD TO SEE IT IN THE TOPIC,BUT TO SEE IT AT A SHOW :thumbsup:








:nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## lunatic

http://i35.tinypic.com/2mxirrb.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Sep 10 2009, 07:29 AM~15037205
> *From the Style topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## O*C 68

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 28 2009, 06:07 PM~15212475
> *:uh: GOOD TO SEE IT IN THE TOPIC,BUT TO SEE IT AT A SHOW  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:  :yes:
> *


 :0 and looking good on the new wheels  :biggrin:


----------



## L.A.SpiritDan

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 27 2009, 02:09 PM~15199835
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember that Monte carlo belonged to Abe
The good old days


----------



## tatman




----------



## Bajito OG




----------



## gold rush

Does anyone have pics of a I think 70 Malibu fom Watts Life called "Sweeter than me" I think thats what it was called doc painted it in the I think early 80s?


----------



## stillchippin

> :uh:
> KINDA LIKE WHAT I SEEN AT THE SAN BERDOO LOWRIDER SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more info please!! I just picked up a 76 nova and wanna juice it but have no idea how! :cheesy:
Click to expand...


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Sep 28 2009, 07:12 AM~15204267
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


beautifull !


----------



## El Porky

:biggrin:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 3 2009, 09:07 PM~15260688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 28 2009, 06:07 PM~15212475
> *:uh: GOOD TO SEE IT IN THE TOPIC,BUT TO SEE IT AT A SHOW  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:  :yes:
> *


Or how about on the streets?


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Oct 6 2009, 01:07 PM~15283498
> *Or how about on the streets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN that looks nice rolling down the street


----------



## jersyzhou

http //s228 photobucket com/albums/e...114-23of361.jpg


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 27 2009, 01:34 PM~15199684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I have posted this before...I was feeling NOSTALGIC!
> 
> 1983 SAN FERNANDO / BRAND PARK!
> *


NICE ABEL :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## angel dust 64

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Oct 3 2009, 12:00 PM~15257520
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  way to lay it low


----------



## 5Six Bel Air




----------



## 5Six Bel Air




----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Oct 6 2009, 08:59 PM~15288305
> *NICE ABEL :thumbsup:
> *



 How are you?


----------



## osolo59




----------



## Bajito OG

:biggrin:


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 27 2009, 10:56 PM~15204140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## angel dust 64

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Oct 12 2009, 03:15 PM~15333468
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


living up to the name on the ground :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman

THERE IS NOTHING LIKE THE OLD SCHOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito OG

> _Originally posted by angel dust 64_@Oct 16 2009, 10:41 AM~15377602
> *living up to the name on the ground :biggrin:
> *




:yes:


----------



## eastbay68




----------



## illstorm

Old School Lowrider class!











TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## WrazedWrong

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Oct 25 2009, 05:44 PM~15462721
> *Old School Lowrider class!
> TTT!!!!!!!!
> *


Nice avatar


----------



## rnaudin

can't get enough of those old pic's


----------



## Rolled Brim

*ttt*


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Subscribing


----------



## stilldownivlife

> my homies brother ride back in 74
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all these old pics are inspiring :yes: - im thinking about the square headlights......hmm


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

sweeett topic


----------



## MikeS

> my homies brother ride back in 74
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all these old pics are inspiring :yes: - im thinking about the square headlights......hmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully you will decide to do the squares, would be nice !
> 
> :cheesy:
Click to expand...


----------



## rlowrod

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Nov 5 2009, 09:07 AM~15569543
> *Hopefully you will decide to do the squares, would be nice !
> 
> :cheesy:
> *











square lights where a big deal back then  








so was scrolls and fades


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE

DANNY SR. FOUNDER OF TOGETHER CC









POP'S EL CAMINO









MIKES EZ LAY FROM CHEECH N CHONG 









OLD SKOOOL FLYER

REPRESENTING TOGETHER C.C OLD SKOOL


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ryde

Random movie and tv show pics...













































this website is cool as f*ck
http://imcdb.org/vehicles.php?make=&model=impala&page=1


----------



## Escandaloso

> This pic. is fucking great , Lowriders and mariachis :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS

:biggrin: 
Glasshouse on tru's and 5.20's in tv series KITT.

:biggrin: 
Car looks like my car when I bought it, thats why I like this pic


----------



## 77SuperiorCrown

Does anyone have any information on the 1963 Impala lowrider used in the Talking Heads' 1980 video, Crosseyed and Painless? 

It's 1:55 into the video and appears for about 10 seconds. It's covered in graphics and murals and has Tru Classic rims.

It looks like it was filmed in the old Los Angeles River Bed. I have never been able to find anything else on this car.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_Yx306xi1s


----------



## 77SuperiorCrown

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 5 2009, 07:01 AM~14987659
> *PROBLY TOO EARLY,BUT HERE IT IS,TO MY KNOWLEDGE ITS PROBLY THE ONLY 1963 FORD ECONOLINE LOWRIDER,BIG HOMIE HAS IT ON BAGS,AND STILL WANTS THE FRONT END TOO SLAM MORE(4" MORE)IN THE FRONT,HERES THE PICS.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND HE'S STILL TRYIN TO RUN SUM 5-20'S ON IT,LOOK FOR IT AT THE LABORDAY RUN HERE IN O.C AT THE FAIRGROUNDS
> *


Nice ride.

There was an Econoline at the Jan '09 Grand National Roadster Show in Pomona that was laid on the ground. Ford made that Econoline body style from '62-'67 and I've seen a few lowered over the years. 

I agree with that earlier post that says it's more early '60's Kustom than low rider.

I've learned two things on this board. Don't fish for compliments and don't be disappointment if no one responds.


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR THE OLD SKOOL RYDERS!! :nicoderm:


----------



## illstorm

Nothing like old school!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## G-house74

Been on this topic a few times but I had to go threw it again took me 3 hours but it was worth it this is what keeps me going nothing like the OLD SCHOOL the thing that I really love from back in the days people were creative never the same make or model anything could be a lowrider no disrespect but these days I see the same things over and over impalas caddys g-bodys powder coat china's, gold leaf, 4doors,most of the cars sport the same wheels interiors are to plain beefed up engines I could roll to a show and see up 3 cars tha look the same it seem's like know one want to stand out just my 2 cents :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Nov 18 2009, 02:31 AM~15700539
> *Been on this topic a few times but I had to go threw it again took me 3 hours but it was worth it this is what keeps me going nothing like the OLD SCHOOL  the thing that I really love from back in the days people were creative never the same make or model anything could be a lowrider no disrespect but these days I see the same things over and over impalas caddys g-bodys powder coat china's, gold leaf, 4doors,most of the cars sport the same wheels interiors are to plain beefed up engines I could roll to a show and see up 3 cars tha look the same it seem's like know one want to stand out just my 2 cents :biggrin:
> *



X1,000,000,000. I am right there with you on that my brotha...


----------



## osolo59




----------



## 2twin

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Nov 20 2009, 04:30 PM~15729916
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where did u get this picture bill henz


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by 2twin_@Nov 23 2009, 10:08 PM~15760166
> *where did u get this picture bill henz
> *


i cant remember i just thought it was cool cause its the same colors im painting my 59


----------



## locs&100SPOKES

LUV THE OLD SCHOOL


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Nov 26 2005, 09:46 PM~4282386
> *anyone got pics of the lolo's used in the movie Corvette Summer?
> *


 :uh: DAMM,5 YRS LATER,JUST REREADIN N WATCHIN THE PICS WHILE EATIN THE LEFTOVER TURKEY.......HERES SUM PICS........ :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Dec 8 2005, 11:32 PM~4369473
> *I HAVE SOME PICS FROM THE PAST...STILL DIGGING THROUGH THE FILES...
> *


 :uh: AYE JESSE,U STILL NEED TO POST SUM PICS UP :angry:


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 27 2007, 04:20 PM~8189474
> *FUNNY THANG,ABOUT EVERY TIME I HIT THIS TOPIC TO BUMP IT UP,SONGS FROM THAT ERA COME TO MIND,LIKE WHEN MY JEFITO ROLLED UP IN HIS 58,HE WAS BUMPING THIS ONE SONG ON THE 8 TRACK,SOMETHIN BOUT "MA BAKER", THINK IT WAS BOUT A FAMILY OF BANKROBBERS?  IT WAS A DISCO SONG FROM THAT TIME ,I THINK,IT WAS IN THE LATE 70'S,OH WELL........TTT
> *


FOUND IT ON YOUTUBE,SEE IF IT COMEOUT HERE,SOUNDS LIKE IT WOULD BE LIKE RICK JAMES IN MY ERA,BUT HIS OR THIERS WAS MORE DISCO?...
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fv53gKx0cyo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fv53gKx0cyo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
:uh: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fv53gKx0cyo
:dunno:


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jan 29 2008, 12:43 AM~9810391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: SHIT,REREADINDING THE ADDS OF BACK THEN,250.00 FOR A FLAKE TOP,OR 600.00 FOR A CANDY,AND THOSE WHERE THE REAL PAINT(WITH ALL THE BAD STUFF IN THEM)THAT WHERE THE BEST OF ALL TIME......THOSE WERE THE DAYS.........


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Nov 28 2009, 10:26 PM~15806122
> *:uh: SHIT,REREADINDING THE ADDS OF BACK THEN,250.00 FOR A FLAKE TOP,OR 600.00 FOR A CANDY,AND THOSE WHERE THE REAL PAINT(WITH ALL THE BAD STUFF IN THEM)THAT WHERE THE BEST OF ALL TIME......THOSE WERE THE DAYS.........
> *


Remember that with inflation etc., those 250 dollars in 1979 compare more to $1000 today. So that would be about $1000 for a flaked top and $2500 for a candy in today's money


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## MeaTSpiN

this pic was taken back in 1962 it was my grandfathers ride he has now passed :angel:


----------



## 65ss

NOT SO IT APPEARS TO HAVE CURRENT CA. SCRIPT LETTERING LICENSE PLATES

WITH SEVEN DIGITS.NICE PICTURE THOUGH


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by MeaTSpiN_@Nov 28 2009, 07:16 PM~15808100
> *this pic was taken back in 1962 it was my grandfathers ride he has now passed :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOK CLOSELY AT LICENSE PLATE  ???


----------



## 66wita6

NO SHIT,LOOKED LIGET ,TILL I READ THE LIC PLATE,WAS THINKIN,IT COULD'VE BEEN YELLOW WITH BLACK LETTERS,BUT THE CALI SCRIPT DIDN'T LOOK CORRECT......GOOD TRY THOU..


----------



## 66wita6

PLUS IF YOU'ED LIKE HOW IT LOOKED WITH 13'S AND IN COLOR......








:angry: :nono:


----------



## Escandaloso

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Nov 28 2009, 08:08 PM~15808557
> *LOOK CLOSELY AT LICENSE PLATE   ???
> *


HaHaHa!! :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Nov 28 2009, 04:51 PM~15807203
> *Remember that with inflation etc., those 250 dollars in 1979 compare more to $1000 today. So that would be about $1000 for a flaked top and $2500 for a candy in today's money
> *


WHERE? :dunno:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Nov 29 2009, 11:48 PM~15813687
> *WHERE?  :dunno:
> *


What do you mean?

I'm talkin bout in 1979 people had alot less to spend, so $250 in 1979 is equivalent to something that costs $1000 now.

There's a calculation that takes in account inflation, among other things, to determine how much a dollar was valued back in that year compared to another year. 
So if you want to know how affordable something is you can calculate the 'GDP per capita' and this will tell you how affordable something is for an average person.

Let's say you could buy a jar of car wax for $2.50 back in 1979, that same exact jar of wax would cost you $10 today.


----------



## TIJUAS 661

> _Originally posted by MeaTSpiN_@Nov 28 2009, 07:16 PM~15808100
> *this pic was taken back in 1962 it was my grandfathers ride he has now passed :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: wtf?why u gotta lie to kick it homie? thats the pete-sta's ride check it out in 58 fest ,that fool lives there


----------



## 66wita6

SAME NUMBNUT WANTED TO GET SUM 12 SPOKE D'S ON THE OFFTOPIC,SEEMS THE HOMIES RIPPED HIM A NEW 1 IN THIER....


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by MeaTSpiN+Nov 28 2009, 06:16 PM~15808100-->
> 
> 
> 
> this pic was taken back in 1962 it was my grandfathers ride he has now passed :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHA, I TOOK THAT PICTURE ON NOV. 22 2009......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 08:33 PM~15809399
> *PLUS IF YOU'ED LIKE HOW IT LOOKED WITH 13'S AND IN COLOR......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:  :nono:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TIJUAS 661_@Nov 29 2009, 04:10 PM~15814590
> *:uh: wtf?why u gotta lie to kick it homie? thats the pete-sta's ride check it out in 58 fest ,that fool lives there
> *


THIS GUY IS A CLOWN.....


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by MeaTSpiN_@Nov 28 2009, 07:16 PM~15808100
> *this pic was taken back in 1962 it was my grandfathers ride he has now passed :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: 

nice owning, fucking idiot

:roflmao:


----------



## EZUP62

> _Originally posted by MeaTSpiN+Nov 28 2009, 07:16 PM~15808100-->
> 
> 
> 
> this pic was taken back in 1962 it was my grandfathers ride he has now passed :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THE PETE-STA_@Nov 29 2009, 10:14 PM~15817848
> *HAHA, I TOOK THAT PICTURE ON NOV. 22 2009......
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> THIS GUY IS A CLOWN.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by MeaTSpiN_@Nov 28 2009, 10:16 PM~15808100
> *this pic was taken back in 1962 it was my grandfathers ride he has now passed :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Rest in piss granpa.


----------



## nsane86

> _Originally posted by warning_@Sep 1 2008, 12:50 PM~11490631
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## nsane86

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@May 22 2007, 09:12 PM~7960393
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolling to stolen(this hurts!!!!!!!!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Fernando's car still looks good


----------



## nsane86

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@May 11 2007, 08:54 PM~7886898
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Fernando had some nice rides *
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Nov 30 2009, 11:39 AM~15822707
> *Fernando's car still looks good
> 
> *


I love that first pic of that riviera .. very nice


----------



## 66wita6

HELL YEA,THE MURAL ON IT'S FREAKIN BADASS! :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Nov 29 2009, 04:09 PM~15814234
> *What do you mean?
> 
> I'm talkin bout in 1979 people had alot less to spend, so $250 in 1979 is equivalent to something that costs $1000 now.
> 
> There's a calculation that takes in account inflation, among other things, to determine how much a dollar was valued back in that year compared to another year.
> So if you want to know how affordable something is you can calculate the 'GDP per capita' and this will tell you how affordable something is for an average person.
> 
> Let's say you could buy a jar of car wax for $2.50 back in 1979, that same exact jar of wax would cost you $10 today.
> *


_You're right about the wax part, but I dont know of any shop that would flake a top for 1,000 or for that matter candy a car for 2,500 and do a nice job._


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Dec 1 2009, 03:21 AM~15825812
> *You're right about the wax part, but I dont know of any shop that would flake a top for 1,000 or for that matter candy a car for 2,500 and do a nice job.
> *


Very true. 

But my point was, alot of people see $250 and think they flaked tops for what $250 is worth today.


----------



## happy hoppy




----------



## happy hoppy




----------



## happy hoppy




----------



## happy hoppy




----------



## happy hoppy




----------



## happy hoppy




----------



## happy hoppy




----------



## happy hoppy




----------



## happy hoppy




----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Dec 1 2009, 08:49 PM~15839501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: I ALWAYS LOVED HOW THE 2 CAMAROS N THE GLASSHOSE TURNIN IN THE MIDDLE OF THE STREET LOOKED :thumbsup:


----------



## BumpCity

> Thats me 25 years ago
> And I still have it :biggrin:
> I've had it 30 years


----------



## happy hoppy

> _Originally posted by BumpCity_@Dec 1 2009, 11:56 PM~15841168
> *[
> 
> Thats me 25 years ago
> And I still have it :biggrin:
> I've had it 30 years
> *



your car is bitchin', please post pictures of how it looks today!


----------



## Fatfella13

:thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Dec 2 2009, 08:45 AM~15843680
> *your car is bitchin', please post pictures of how it looks today!
> *


X2


----------



## BumpCity

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Dec 2 2009, 07:45 AM~15843680
> *your car is bitchin', please post pictures of how it looks today!
> *












Same paint, interior, chrome, wheels, tires
changed the grill in '84 
the pic. in the Lowrider mag. was actually taken in Sept. '83


----------



## SAUL

beautifull ride :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: nice picture happy hoppy


----------



## happy hoppy

> _Originally posted by BumpCity_@Dec 2 2009, 10:10 PM~15853505
> *
> Same paint, interior, chrome, wheels, tires
> changed the grill in '84
> the pic. in the Lowrider mag. was actually taken in Sept. '83
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> bitchin! :biggrin:*


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by BumpCity_@Dec 2 2009, 08:10 PM~15853505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same paint, interior, chrome, wheels, tires
> changed the grill in '84
> the pic. in the Lowrider mag. was actually taken in Sept. '83
> *


VERY NICE RIDE


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Dec 2 2009, 04:45 AM~15839466
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## BobCutlass81

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Sep 27 2009, 09:25 PM~15203856
> *I also had this truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mannnn this mini truck is so bad ass makes we wanna get an s10....no body does them anymore.. my pops was into it big time im bout to post some picks


----------



## BobCutlass81

Mom and pops back in the day...before i was even thought of

































they use to cruz Hunigton park and Hollywood...past passed the lifestyle down to me


----------



## BobCutlass81

Pops with his 57 back in the day


----------



## infamous62

> Thats me 25 years ago
> And I still have it :biggrin:
> I've had it 30 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn! is that you at the top? i need to see that in person :0
Click to expand...


----------



## BumpCity

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Dec 3 2009, 08:07 PM~15865149
> *damn! is that you at the top? i need to see that in person :0
> *


Yes sir thats me :biggrin:


----------



## BumpCity

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 2 2009, 10:52 PM~15855610
> *beautifull ride :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: nice picture happy hoppy
> *


Thanks Saul :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by BumpCity_@Dec 3 2009, 05:10 AM~15853505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same paint, interior, chrome, wheels, tires
> changed the grill in '84
> the pic. in the Lowrider mag. was actually taken in Sept. '83
> *


 :worship:


----------



## illstorm

Now thats what i call a street legend. Bow Down!!!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Dec 3 2009, 09:07 PM~15865149
> *damn! is that you at the top? i need to see that in person :0
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## happy hoppy

> _Originally posted by BumpCity_@Dec 2 2009, 10:10 PM~15853505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same paint, interior, chrome, wheels, tires
> changed the grill in '84
> the pic. in the Lowrider mag. was actually taken in Sept. '83
> *


----------



## BumpCity

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Dec 7 2009, 12:35 PM~15900497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: Cool :biggrin: I never seen that flyer, thanks for posting












Another Pic. from '81 at a World of Wheels car show


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Dec 1 2009, 08:57 PM~15839585
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Dec 7 2009, 01:35 PM~15900497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


......EGYPT....EGYPT..EGPTIAN LOVER.... :biggrin: 
LOOK AT THE PRICE OF THE TICKETS TO GET IN OR IN ADVANCE :uh:


----------



## Tres Generacions

These are just a few of the rides my Dad Tony Alvarez & my Grandpa Eddie Garcia owned while I was growing up.
I was lucky to be raised around lowriders and the lowriding community.
R.I.P Pops


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by Tres Generacions_@Dec 10 2009, 08:14 AM~15935544
> *These are just a few of the rides my Dad Tony Alvarez & my Grandpa Eddie Garcia owned while I was growing up.
> I was lucky to be raised around lowriders and the lowriding community.
> R.I.P Pops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by Tres Generacions_@Dec 10 2009, 07:14 AM~15935544
> *These are just a few of the rides my Dad Tony Alvarez & my Grandpa Eddie Garcia owned while I was growing up.
> I was lucky to be raised around lowriders and the lowriding community.
> R.I.P Pops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice selection of rides :thumbsup:


----------



## Tres Generacions

Thanks, I will post more when I get a chance to scan the rest. The first car I learned to drive in was a '49 chevy. And that was in 1989!


----------



## BULLY

> _Originally posted by BumpCity_@Dec 2 2009, 09:10 PM~15853505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same paint, interior, chrome, wheels, tires
> changed the grill in '84
> the pic. in the Lowrider mag. was actually taken in Sept. '83
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: beautiful


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Dec 1 2009, 07:50 PM~15839511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


going through my old LRMs seeing alot of lowrider camaros and firebirds, look pretty damn cool


----------



## Hipstreet

BUMPCITY

TOPFAN

Looks like some fellow Tower Of Power Fans :biggrin: 


I changed my avatar just to be like you :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by MeaTSpiN_@Nov 28 2009, 06:16 PM~15808100
> *this pic was taken back in 1962 it was my grandfathers ride he has now passed :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


HERE'S THE ORIGINAL PICTURE THAT I TOOK A FEW WEEKS AGO, THIS IS BEFORE I EDITED THE PIC.


----------



## 66wita6

THIS DUMBASS THOUGHT HE WAS GONA PULL A FAST 1,NOT KNOWING THE NEW PLATES WERE VISIBLE,PLUS PLENTY OF FELLOW LIL'ERS GO THRU MANY TOPICS UP IN HERE,NOT THINKING,PROBLY THOUGHT THAT WE ONLY GO THRU OLD PICS TO POST.......YOUR 58 LOOKS BADASS ON THEM 13'S :worship:


----------



## SAUL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: pendejo


----------



## sdropnem




----------



## Mr. Brougham

From Past To.....









Present


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 11 2009, 04:17 PM~15952313
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> HERE'S THE ORIGINAL PICTURE THAT I TOOK A FEW WEEKS AGO, THIS IS BEFORE I EDITED THE PIC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I know them skirts.. LOL WUS UP P-Fiddy????


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Mr. Brougham_@Dec 13 2009, 09:01 AM~15965103
> *From Past To.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Present
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:h5: 

I like that!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Dec 10 2009, 11:01 PM~15944599
> *BUMPCITY
> 
> TOPFAN
> 
> Looks like some fellow Tower Of Power Fans :biggrin:
> I changed my avatar just to be like you :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Im a hard core *TOWER OF POWER* FAN! :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by BumpCity_@Dec 2 2009, 09:10 PM~15853505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same paint, interior, chrome, wheels, tires
> changed the grill in '84
> the pic. in the Lowrider mag. was actually taken in Sept. '83
> *


 :0 damn thats bad to the bone


----------



## BumpCity

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 13 2009, 04:54 PM~15970226
> *Im a hard core TOWER OF POWER FAN! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: 

Nobody's a bigger fan than me :biggrin: 

Jan. 14 Chumash Casino :biggrin: 


Now Back to old pic.s


brand new Cordoba


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Tres Generacions_@Dec 10 2009, 10:14 AM~15935544
> *These are just a few of the rides my Dad Tony Alvarez & my Grandpa Eddie Garcia owned while I was growing up.
> I was lucky to be raised around lowriders and the lowriding community.
> R.I.P Pops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats bad ass


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Dec 13 2009, 07:45 AM~15966607
> *I know them skirts.. LOL WUS UP P-Fiddy????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YES YOU DO,M HAHA. :biggrin: WHAT'S UP A.G? THE MONTE IS SCREAMIN BIG DOG. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MeaTSpiN

heres another this is of my mom and her 1963 impaler the pic was taken in 1978 i wasnt even born yet


----------



## Tres Generacions

> _Originally posted by MeaTSpiN_@Dec 19 2009, 10:45 AM~16028800
> *heres another this is of my mom and her 1963 impaler the pic was taken in 1978 i wasnt even born yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a kool pic homie.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by MeaTSpiN_@Dec 19 2009, 07:45 PM~16028800
> *heres another this is of my mom and her 1963 impaler the pic was taken in 1978 i wasnt even born yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see Noe's mom made it out of Off Topic :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MeaTSpiN_@Dec 19 2009, 10:45 AM~16028800
> *heres another this is of my mom and her 1963 impaler the pic was taken in 1978 i wasnt even born yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: damn two rides in once pic! dope


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by MeaTSpiN_@Dec 19 2009, 10:45 AM~16028800
> *heres another this is of my mom and her 1963 impaler the pic was taken in 1978 i wasnt even born yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: OK, THIS FOOL GONNA START THIS SHIT AGAIN,THINK THIS IMPALER PIC WOULD GO BETTER BACK IN THE OFFTOPIC SECTION :angry:


----------



## lunatic

my 78 monte in 1980 just before I lifted it with tru-spokes and 520's..my 61 impala behind it


----------



## lunatic

> I have been staring at this pic for days..It has given me a lot of inspiration to finish my glasshouse


----------



## bam_bam

ME 23 YRS AGO WITH MY DADS 1951 CHEVY


----------



## bam_bam

HERES ME NOW (FAR RIGHT)


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by filg_70chev_@Dec 22 2009, 06:19 AM~16053624
> *ME 23 YRS AGO WITH MY DADS 1951 CHEVY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  stylish


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Tres Generacions_@Dec 10 2009, 08:14 AM~15935544
> *These are just a few of the rides my Dad Tony Alvarez & my Grandpa Eddie Garcia owned while I was growing up.
> I was lucky to be raised around lowriders and the lowriding community.
> R.I.P Pops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol thought he was taking a piss on it...cool pics though


----------



## Tres Generacions

That wuz me 30 years ago. My Grandpa would have beat my ass if I would have pissed on his 38! :biggrin: I wuz showing off my shirt that said Grandpas now, mine later.


----------



## BLUESIX

1976


----------



## 66wita6

HERE'S ANAD FROM THE PAST,ANYONE SEEN WHO USE TO RIDE THEM ON THEIR LOLO?


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Dec 24 2009, 03:43 PM~16080854
> *HERE'S ANAD FROM THE PAST,ANYONE SEEN WHO USE TO RIDE THEM ON THEIR LOLO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not that I remember, they were in the same catagory as Western and Star wire wheels.


----------



## 925rider

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
luv the old pics


----------



## Rolled Brim

*TTT*


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

http://images30.fotki.com/v464/photos/1/11...DELPASO1-vi.jpg


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

]


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

found this http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...tdelpaso-1.html


----------



## 66wita6

GO TO THE THUMBNAILS FOR ALL THE PICS OF THE PAST.... :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by filg_70chev_@Dec 21 2009, 10:21 PM~16053647
> *HERES ME NOW (FAR RIGHT)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_what ever happen to Tako ?_


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 7 2010, 09:45 PM~16220953
> *GO TO THE THUMBNAILS FOR ALL THE PICS OF THE PAST.... :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Nov 29 2009, 05:09 PM~15814234
> *What do you mean?
> 
> I'm talkin bout in 1979 people had alot less to spend, so $250 in 1979 is equivalent to something that costs $1000 now.
> 
> There's a calculation that takes in account inflation, among other things, to determine how much a dollar was valued back in that year compared to another year.
> So if you want to know how affordable something is you can calculate the 'GDP per capita' and this will tell you how affordable something is for an average person.
> 
> Let's say you could buy a jar of car wax for $2.50 back in 1979, that same exact jar of wax would cost you $10 today.
> *


Most people back in 79 were making about $5-$8 an hr, miniunm wage was $2.75, I was working at the phone company and we were making big dollars back then $12.78, union scale... If you were making 20+k a year you were ball'n...


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 8 2010, 09:32 PM~16226138
> *Most people back in 79 were making about $5-$8 an hr, miniunm wage was $2.75, I was working at the phone company and we were making big dollars back then $12.78, union scale... If you were making 20+k a year you were ball'n...
> *


Exactly, you know what I'm talkin' bout


----------



## Homie Styln

QUOTE(Homie Styln @ Jan 8 2010, 09:32 PM) 
Most people back in 79 were making about $5-$8 an hr, miniunm wage was $2.75, I was working at the phone company and we were making big dollars back then $12.78, union scale... If you were making 20+k a year you were ball'n...
================================================


> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 8 2010, 01:54 PM~16226354
> *Exactly, you know what I'm talkin' bout
> *


Hell-ya I do, I could barley put gas in my car and have enough money left over to party.. Before I graduated from Tech school (75) I was making $2.25 per hr.. My last year of high school (73) min wage was a $1.65.. I used to bring home $64 a week from my after school job...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 9 2010, 08:36 PM~16240557
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I know those pics... Especially the ORPHEUS CC Picture...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## 65ss

TTT


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 11 2010, 07:37 AM~16252988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where is this at?


----------



## archy333

great old pics !


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jan 14 2010, 08:23 PM~16294582
> *where is this at?
> *


 :dunno: looks ca


----------



## leo161

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jan 14 2010, 08:23 PM~16294582
> *where is this at?
> *


thats my pic and i think that place was in yuma Az


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## CHENTEX3

> _Originally posted by Tres Generacions_@Dec 10 2009, 08:14 AM~15935544
> *These are just a few of the rides my Dad Tony Alvarez & my Grandpa Eddie Garcia owned while I was growing up.
> I was lucky to be raised around lowriders and the lowriding community.
> R.I.P Pops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




thats down homie :420: :yes: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## illstorm

Does anyone know where i can get a old skool custom twisted bar grill made? Taking it Back to the 70's.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jan 21 2010, 05:41 PM~16363085
> *Does anyone know where i can get a old skool custom twisted bar grill made? Taking it Back to the 70's.
> *


a rod iron shop should be able to make u one, u may have to send it out to get chromed.


----------



## 66wita6

OR GO TO THE BIKE SECTION AND LOOK FOR THE HOMIE THAT GOES BY D-TWIST,HE MAKES SUM REAL BADASS PARTS FOR BIKES,MOTORCYCLES,AND THE GRILL WOULD PROBLY BE A CINCH FOR HIM :thumbsup:


----------



## illstorm

Good looking out


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jan 21 2010, 10:41 AM~16363085
> *Does anyone know where i can get a old skool custom twisted bar grill made? Taking it Back to the 70's.
> *


You mean like ths?


----------



## illstorm

THATS FRESH HOMIE. LOVING THAT STYLE!!!


----------



## 80GRAND

1 WORD ...........(DDDDDAAAAAAAAMMMMMMM)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jan 22 2010, 09:50 AM~16374937
> *You mean like ths?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Alex are you the same guy that's always in the golf cart at shows......Like the last Denver and pueblo?
if so fucker,you better get me a better spot besides under a sap tree this year.  
:biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 03:12 AM~16383844
> *Hey Alex are you the same guy that's always in the golf cart at shows......Like the last Denver and pueblo?
> if so fucker,you better get me a better spot besides under a sap tree this year.
> :biggrin:
> *


Sorry homie WRONG FUCKER HERE!!!! Never been to a Denver, Pueblo or any other show East of California or Vegas. If I was that fucker I would make sure you are in the shade supplying the bbq and drinks... LOL


----------



## Fatfella13

Bro in laws car 1971 Classics Santa Ana


----------



## illstorm

> Fatfella13	Posted Today, 04:49 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bro in laws car 1971 Classics Santa Ana
> 
> 
> Better than Nice!!!!


----------



## osorivera48

cruiseing elysian park 1980










2 annal azelia show aka south gate show 


























pico rivera sports arena 1985










shrine auditorium










south gate park 1986


----------



## lunatic

nice truck :thumbsup:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by osorivera48_@Jan 24 2010, 11:54 PM~16401329
> *cruiseing elysian park  1980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 annal azelia show aka south gate show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pico rivera sports arena 1985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shrine auditorium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> south gate park 1986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




very nice!!!!!


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by osorivera48_@Jan 24 2010, 11:54 PM~16401329
> *cruiseing elysian park  1980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 annal azelia show aka south gate show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pico rivera sports arena 1985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shrine auditorium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> south gate park 1986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN YOUR OLD!...... :biggrin:


----------



## Tres Generacions

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jan 21 2010, 10:40 AM~16363073
> *thats down homie  :420:  :yes:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS CHENTE. ALL THOSE PICS WERE TAKEN IN BRUTA BACK IN THE DAY


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## namirtha

Thanks a lot for sharing your valuable images in this thread 

--------------------------------
http://directautoexport.com


----------



## 66wita6

HERES 1 FROM THE PAST,LAST TIME ANY 1 SEEN THIS 1 WAS BOUT 19 TO 20 YRS AGO,HOMIES PULLED IT OUT FOR THE 30th ANNVR.........SANTANA'S VERY OWN AZTEC PRIDE :nicoderm:.....


----------



## 66wita6

SO YOU KNO I HAD TO GO TAKE SUM BETTER PICS IN THE DAY.....


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 26 2010, 09:59 PM~16424082
> *SO YOU KNO I HAD TO GO TAKE SUM BETTER PICS IN THE DAY.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember that Blazer for back in the days. I seen it at the Pomona show yeeeeears ago...


----------



## 66wita6

20 YRS TO BE EXACT,LOOKS LIKE IT CAME OUT OF A TIME CAPSUL,EVEN THE PHANTOM TOP WAS STILL LOOKIN GOOD,AND THE INTERIOR WAS STILL GOOD TOO,NOTICE THE NARDI STEERIN WHEEL,N THE LITTLE TV IT HAD,NOW A DAYS THEY WANT TO PUT BOUT 7 SCREEN IN IT,FOR THE AGE OF IT,AND THE CONDITION,STILL HOLDIN IT GOOD FOR SANTANA C.C :thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 9 2010, 08:36 PM~16240557
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT JERRY (GATO) ON THE FAR LEFT


----------



## BigMandoAZ

IDENTITY CC PHOENIX, AZ LRM APRIL 1985










Now out of retirement and back on the streets of Phoenix!


----------



## sean_2009

TTT


----------



## L.A.SpiritDan

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jan 21 2010, 10:41 AM~16363085
> *Does anyone know where i can get a old skool custom twisted bar grill made? Taking it Back to the 70's.
> *


try these guys 1-562-602-1523 they make a custom grill for my 76 caprice
the numbers old hope they are still in buisness. good luck


----------



## illstorm

Thanks


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 26 2010, 09:55 PM~16424040
> *HERES 1 FROM THE PAST,LAST TIME ANY 1 SEEN THIS 1 WAS BOUT 19 TO 20 YRS AGO,HOMIES PULLED IT OUT FOR THE 30th ANNVR.........SANTANA'S VERY OWN AZTEC PRIDE :nicoderm:.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 'AZTEC PRIDE' HUH?  :biggrin:


----------



## abo98

this thread is sick.. ttt for all of yall who made it possible for us to see/contributed to these pictures


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Jan 28 2010, 04:04 PM~16442979
> *IS THAT JERRY (GATO) ON THE FAR LEFT
> *


Ill have to ask my uncles on who the people were. I was a young kid when the club took that picture at Cecil Park in Delano.. This picture was out of my uncles collection. Orpheus Car Club Delano.


----------



## 80sgroupemember

here is my freinds jess varelas car back in the early 80s they were sending it to the scrape yard but i coudnt let them do it so i took it


----------



## illstorm

> *here is my freinds jess varelas car back in the early 80s they were sending it to the scrape yard but i coudnt let them do it so i took it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam, I love them regals. Now that is a lowrider! :biggrin:


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Feb 2 2010, 12:50 PM~16489288
> *here is my freinds jess varelas car back in the early 80s they were sending it to the scrape yard but i coudnt let them do it so i took it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you still have it?


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Feb 2 2010, 08:07 PM~16493776
> *Dam, I love them regals. Now that is a lowrider!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 WANNA SELL IT??


----------



## 80sgroupemember

still have it whats it worth


----------



## FloridaLowrider

Now these are what you can call classic! Very nice, very vintage! Thanks for sharing


----------



## illstorm

Dudes going crazy for the 80's regals. Them 76 & 77's had style. I use to have a t-top.


----------



## lunatic

I use to have a 77... daily driver for 8 years


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Feb 2 2010, 12:50 PM~16489288
> *here is my freinds jess varelas car back in the early 80s they were sending it to the scrape yard but i coudnt let them do it so i took it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU HOMEBOY ARE A CAR SAVER :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship: 
I LOVE THEM YEARS, CAN'T FIND THOSE REGALS ANYMORE, IT'S REALLY HEARTBREAKING :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride+Feb 2 2010, 10:02 PM~16495182-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 WANNA SELL IT??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-80sgroupemember_@Feb 3 2010, 09:07 AM~16498413
> *still have it whats it worth
> *


dont know what its worth but i have a 1977 bought from og owner 
for sale ? havent decided liking it more every day :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 7 2010, 12:04 PM~16214608
> *found this http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...tdelpaso-1.html
> *


 ttt ALL THE OLD CAR PICS!!!!!!!!NO SPAM


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by Bobby Loco SJ_@Feb 3 2010, 07:37 PM~16504412
> *YOU HOMEBOY ARE A CAR SAVER :thumbsup:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> I LOVE THEM YEARS, CAN'T FIND THOSE REGALS ANYMORE, IT'S REALLY HEARTBREAKING :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


I am starting to see more and more people jump on the big body car now. I love them 73-77 cars. Those were the shit back in the days thats why I built one.. LOL


----------



## illstorm

> * I am starting to see more and more people jump on the big body car now. I love them 73-77 cars. Those were the shit back in the days thats why I built one.. LOL*


 Im seeing the next few years alot of dudes jumping on them big body 70's in the next few years. them rides R fire


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Feb 4 2010, 09:49 AM~16510008
> *I am starting to see more and more people jump on the big body car now. I love them 73-77 cars. Those were the shit back in the days thats why I built one.. LOL
> *


YOUR MONTE IS BADD ASS ,VATO. DON'T EVER THINK ABOUT SELLING IT, YOU WILL REGRET IT LATER.


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

I THINK IN THE NEXT 10 YEARS, WE WON'T BE SEEING THOSE RIDES FROM THE 70s ANYMORE , JUST LIKE WE WON'T BE SEEING THOSE RIDES FROM 1980-1987 . SO KEEP THEM RIDES IF YOU HAVE THEM. I SEEN PLENTY OF THESE RIDES GETTING TURNED OVER DURING THAT "CASH FOR CLUNKERS" PROGRAM. IT WAS VERY DISSAPOINTING TO SEE THOSE RIDES GETTING JUNKED :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## TOPFAN

United Car Club with the Homies from SOL TRESE at Sun Valley Park..


----------



## SAUL

nice picture abel


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 5 2010, 10:08 PM~16528086
> *nice picture abel
> *



In my hood...I have some more somewhere. The mural is long gone, my old stomping grounds...


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Feb 3 2010, 10:14 PM~16506757
> *dont know what its worth but i have a 1977 bought from og owner
> for sale ? havent decided liking it more every day   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 80sgroupemember

are you sure thats not a 76 ,77 didnt have bumper guards, just needs some tru spokes


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Feb 5 2010, 11:58 PM~16529029
> *are you sure thats not a 76 ,77 didnt have bumper guards, just needs some tru spokes
> *











it will soon be on tru rays :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Feb 5 2010, 10:48 PM~16528974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's clean :thumbsup:  uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

:biggrin:


----------



## illstorm

Foe Sho!!!!!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## sdropnem

BUMP!!!


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 6 2010, 01:42 AM~16529718
> *that's clean :thumbsup:    uffin:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## TOPFAN

My 73 Monte Carlo around 1980..my Mom is modeling next to it..first car I ever owned that had air conditioning that worked!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Feb 5 2010, 11:48 PM~16528974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 is this the one with 30k original miles?


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 7 2010, 11:32 PM~16545538
> *:0  is this the one with 30k original miles?
> *


 :yes: ,full power,cruise control,working a/c,orig paint,orig interior,and soon 
tru-rays on n.o.s. 175/75/14's :biggrin: 
have a nice day


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## servant of christ




----------



## servant of christ




----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by Bobby Loco SJ_@Feb 4 2010, 08:00 PM~16515668
> *YOUR MONTE IS BADD ASS ,VATO. DON'T EVER THINK ABOUT SELLING IT, YOU WILL REGRET IT LATER.
> *


I WILL NEVER SELL OR TRADE IT....DEFINATELY WONT DESTROY IT


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Feb 8 2010, 09:36 AM~16548273
> *I WILL NEVER SELL OR TRADE IT....DEFINATELY WONT DESTROY IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice pic


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA

This is my Husband old 76 Caprice Classic, He bought it brand new in 76. It was white with Burgundy interior, Had Tru Spokes & Hydraulics. Back then he was in a club called "NEW RELATIONS" . We Used it in our Wedding Day to Drive me & my dad back in 78. It was later stolen from my husbands work and found stripped...


<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/tonysold73impala.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## SAUL

nice


----------



## 65ss

x2


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

courtesy of mike cajio  its a belt buckle givin to the judges at a carshow back in the 70s


----------



## rlowrod

ttt


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Feb 8 2010, 10:22 PM~16555366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ERNIE AND ROSE STILL OWN THIS CAR YOU MIGHT SEE IT RIDING AROUND MORENO VALLEY CA ON STOCKS


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA

This is one of my husbands 73 impala that he owned. He called it CHULO 73.


<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/chulo73.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 9 2010, 12:24 AM~16556628
> *courtesy of mike cajio    its a belt buckle givin to the judges at a carshow back in the 70s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

man what a great 63, full flake and rockets!! :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

I always love the camaros and firebirds on 5.20's


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## crazymexicano101

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Feb 8 2010, 09:05 AM~16548077
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Feb 10 2010, 09:28 PM~16578955
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 

That Regal is CLEEAAN

I don't care what the license plate says :biggrin:


----------



## 77doba

> _Originally posted by PRECIOUSCUBANA_@Feb 10 2010, 07:22 PM~16576628
> *This is one of my husbands 73 impala that he owned. He called it CHULO 73.
> <img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/chulo73.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tres Generacions

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Feb 2 2010, 10:34 AM~16488175
> *Ill have to ask my uncles on who the people were. I was a young kid when the club took that picture at Cecil Park in Delano.. This picture was out of my uncles collection. Orpheus Car Club Delano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOMIES PUT THE LOCAL BARBER OUT OF BUSINESS! :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by PRECIOUSCUBANA_@Feb 10 2010, 08:22 PM~16576628
> *This is one of my husbands 73 impala that he owned. He called it CHULO 73.
> <img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/chulo73.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


clean


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Feb 5 2010, 11:58 PM~16529029
> *are you sure thats not a 76 ,77 didnt have bumper guards, just needs some tru spokes
> *


heres one identical to mine and look....bumper guards
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/1598681472.html


----------



## SAUL

post pics of your car on tru rays 65ss


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 13 2010, 10:53 PM~16606389
> *post pics of your car on tru rays 65ss
> *


not exactly old pics but by demand from Saul here u go


----------



## SAUL

that bitch is clean sitting on rays and only 30k original miles :worship: :worship: :worship: slamm it rudy :biggrin:


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 13 2010, 11:59 PM~16606934
> *that bitch is clean sitting on rays and only 30k original miles  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: slamm it rudy :biggrin:
> *


very tempted


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Feb 14 2010, 12:08 AM~16606983
> *very tempted
> *


 :nono:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Feb 14 2010, 07:57 AM~16606914
> *not exactly old pics but by demand from Saul here u go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: 
So nice !!


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Feb 14 2010, 01:50 AM~16607402
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> So nice !!
> *


thank you


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Feb 13 2010, 11:57 PM~16606914
> *not exactly old pics but by demand from Saul here u go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN!!


----------



## chongo1

my 70 on some sort of bolt on spoke cant remember what they were


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by alexg1200+Feb 8 2010, 10:36 AM~16548273-->
> 
> 
> 
> I WILL NEVER SELL OR TRADE IT....DEFINATELY WONT DESTROY IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is beautiful
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 9 2010, 01:24 AM~16556628
> *courtesy of mike cajio    its a belt buckle givin to the judges at a carshow back in the 70s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIG STOMPER

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Feb 14 2010, 12:57 AM~16606914
> *not exactly old pics but by demand from Saul here u go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: nice needs to be on the ground will look much nicer


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Feb 13 2010, 11:59 PM~16606934-->
> 
> 
> 
> that bitch is clean sitting on rays and only 30k original miles  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: slamm it rudy :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 12:20 AM~16607058
> *:nono:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG STOMPER_@Feb 15 2010, 10:56 PM~16624699
> *:thumbsup: nice needs to be on the ground will look much nicer
> *


i agree and am tempted but i need to raise some feria first then i will see


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 15 2010, 09:54 PM~16623775
> *That is beautiful
> 
> *



Thanks homie.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## TOPFAN

...a long time ago!


----------



## jerry62

Nice ride. Like these old pics.


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 17 2010, 04:11 PM~16642532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...a long time ago!
> *


probably my favorite 65


----------



## Llerenas1960s

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Feb 17 2010, 08:50 PM~16645795
> *probably my favorite 65
> *













This is right before I did the interior..1982, I was like 19 years old! Cords and Hush Puppys...


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 17 2010, 04:11 PM~16642532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...a long time ago!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 17 2010, 09:33 PM~16646617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is right before I did the interior..1982, I was like 19 years old! Cords and Hush Puppys...
> *


I sport the hush puppys DAILY!!!!!


----------



## Hipstreet

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 17 2010, 10:33 PM~16646617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is right before I did the interior..1982, I was like 19 years old! Cords and Hush Puppys...
> *



Where's the cuffs and the creases on the cords :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Just kidding :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

anyone have a pic the old professional;s car club plaque ? i need it for a '70's style '71 impala model car project im working on, thanks !!!! :biggrin:


















didnt want to come to this tread empty handed, so this is a 62 ss i had back '89. :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Feb 18 2010, 09:07 PM~16657306
> *Where's the cuffs and the creases on the cords :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Just kidding :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I remember that shit ..big ass can of starch and iron that shit down:biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Feb 18 2010, 10:07 PM~16657306
> *Where's the cuffs and the creases on the cords :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Just kidding :biggrin:
> *



I was having a bad corduroy day! :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 19 2010, 12:26 AM~16658699
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I remember that shit ..big ass can of starch and iron that shit down:biggrin:
> *



My Favorite was NIAGRA Starch..


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 19 2010, 07:29 AM~16660312
> *My Favorite was NIAGRA Starch..
> *


I remember that brand,I also remember how difficult it was to iron those cords


----------



## touchdowntodd

hmmmm

looks like i need $$$$ for somethin

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=270534546911


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 19 2010, 07:39 PM~16665166
> *hmmmm
> 
> looks like i need $$$$ for somethin
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=270534546911
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 19 2010, 04:39 PM~16665166
> *hmmmm
> 
> looks like i need $$$$ for somethin
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=270534546911
> *


DAMN those are nice


----------



## Hipstreet

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 19 2010, 06:39 PM~16665166
> *hmmmm
> 
> looks like i need $$$$ for somethin
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=270534546911
> *


Not the right Tru Spokes
Notice there are no dimples on the rims at the nipples  
Those aren't that nice looking


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Feb 19 2010, 08:31 PM~16666633
> *Not the right Tru Spokes
> Notice there are no dimples on the rims at the nipples
> Those aren't that nice looking
> *


 :nono: not the right ones...


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 19 2010, 02:55 AM~16658506
> *anyone have a pic the  old professional;s car club plaque ? i need it for a '70's style '71 impala model car project im working on, thanks !!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didnt want to come to this tread empty handed, so this is a 62 ss i had back '89. :biggrin:
> *


anyone ? :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Feb 19 2010, 08:31 PM~16666633
> *Not the right Tru Spokes
> Notice there are no dimples on the rims at the nipples
> Those aren't that nice looking
> *



never said they were tru spokes.. always claimed tru wires, which is what they are

they are still some nice wheels, and 5 NOS ones is not easy to find.. :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 20 2010, 10:35 AM~16669997
> *never said they were tru spokes.. always claimed tru wires, which is what they are
> 
> they are still some nice wheels, and 5 NOS ones is not easy to find..  :biggrin:
> *



Someone will appreciate them..NOS is impossible to find!


----------



## Rolled Brim

*TTT*


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 19 2010, 08:29 AM~16660312
> *My Favorite was NIAGRA Starch..
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 39




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## gseeds

anyone have a pic the old professional;s car club plaque ? i need it for a '70's style '71 impala model car project im working on, thanks !!!! 
anyone ? :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## BIG STOMPER

set of n.o.s true spokes for sale 14x6 $1,200 obo in san diego 760-300-8545


----------



## 6DEUCE6

Some of my father-in-law's old rides. Pics are from the 50's taken in East LA and I think Reno...


----------



## happy hoppy

/\ those are nice pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## A TODA MADRE

Here's a flika of my Firme Lowrider club from back in the days.. we go back to the beginings... LO*LYSTICS Lowriders C/S NOR-CAL BRODERICK


----------



## infamous62

> _Originally posted by BumpCity_@Dec 15 2009, 08:43 PM~15993690
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Nobody's a bigger fan than me :biggrin:
> 
> Jan. 14 Chumash Casino :biggrin:
> Now Back to old pic.s
> brand new Cordoba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i know you and TOPFAN are the only tower of fans on all of layitlow.... so just wanted to let you know they will be at some festival in Morro Bay coming up i think next month......and your going to have to start bringing your car out more than every few years :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Feb 26 2010, 09:39 PM~16738584
> *i know you and TOPFAN are the only tower of fans on all of layitlow.... so just wanted to let you know they will be at some festival in Morro Bay coming up i think next month......and your going to have to start bringing your car out more than every few years :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CALISTYLE-JC




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BumpCity_@Dec 15 2009, 10:43 PM~15993690
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Nobody's a bigger fan than me :biggrin:
> 
> Jan. 14 Chumash Casino :biggrin:
> Now Back to old pic.s
> brand new Cordoba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: right click save. any more pics?


----------



## BLUE OWL

> _Originally posted by 6DEUCE6_@Feb 25 2010, 10:43 PM~16730156
> *Some of my father-in-law's old rides. Pics are from the 50's taken in East LA and I think Reno...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:wave:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Feb 26 2010, 09:11 AM~16732485
> *Here's a flika of my Firme Lowrider club from back in the days.. we go back to the beginings... LO*LYSTICS Lowriders C/S  NOR-CAL BRODERICK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BumpCity

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Feb 26 2010, 08:39 PM~16738584
> *i know you and TOPFAN are the only tower of fans on all of layitlow.... so just wanted to let you know they will be at some festival in Morro Bay coming up i think next month......and your going to have to start bringing your car out more than every few years :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the info.
I looked it up and they will be at the Avila Beach Blues Festival on Memorial Day weekend . 
So Fri and Sat in Santa Maria for the Cruisin Nationals and Sun at Avila for T.O.P. :biggrin:


----------



## beentheredonethat6

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Feb 26 2010, 09:11 AM~16732485
> *Here's a flika of my Firme Lowrider club from back in the days.. we go back to the beginings... LO*LYSTICS Lowriders C/S  NOR-CAL BRODERICK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim

*Nice pics everyone...ttt*


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## gseeds

> sean_2009, thanks so much bro, i needed that for my model car project. :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 1 2010, 11:11 PM~16767351
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> sean_2009, thanks so much bro, i needed that for my model car project. :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## 65ss

TO THE TOP


----------



## 6DEUCE6

A few more pics from my father-in-laws stash...

Auto Show 1959



















Riverside Grand Prix 1960


----------



## E

Those are some nice pics from back in the days.


----------



## Hustler on the go

x2


----------



## Bajito OG

* Bajito  old school  *


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Mar 7 2010, 07:24 AM~16818651
> *    Bajito   old school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chicaddi




----------



## 77doba

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 27 2010, 12:06 PM~16742113
> *:cheesy: right click save. any more pics?
> *


yea, more please!


----------



## rnaudin




----------



## crazymexicano101

:run:


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Feb 26 2010, 10:11 AM~16732485
> *Here's a flika of my Firme Lowrider club from back in the days.. we go back to the beginings... LO*LYSTICS Lowriders C/S  NOR-CAL BRODERICK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## CALISTYLE-JC

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bajito OG




----------



## LostInSanPedro

maybe one of you older guys/girls could help me out with this....

so back in the day, did people convert their round headlights on early 70's impalas to square headlights often?

id like to get some more info/pics/how-to on this if anyone can shed some light? it doesnt seem to be popular anymore


thanks


----------



## SINFUL1

pics of my celica
1992 show in San Jose








1995 with my homegirl Steph








1998 LRM San Bernadino show








2000 portland Oregon LRM show








2010 my driveway in Stockton


----------



## TOPFAN

North Hollywood back in the 70's!


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 15 2010, 02:01 PM~16897729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North Hollywood back in the 70's!
> *


now that's a OG donut steering wheel :thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

MY HOW TIMES CHANGED. :wow:


----------



## rnaudin

TOGETHER LINE UP BACK 1991 TASTY FREEZE


----------



## rnaudin




----------



## rnaudin




----------



## BumpCity

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Mar 16 2010, 04:17 PM~16909630
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Mar 16 2010, 05:17 PM~16909630
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by 6DEUCE6_@Mar 6 2010, 02:55 PM~16814216
> *Riverside Grand Prix 1960
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Riverside! :cheesy:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Mar 15 2010, 02:07 PM~16897333
> *pics of my celica
> 1992 show in San Jose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1995 with my homegirl Steph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1998 LRM San Bernadino show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2000 portland Oregon LRM show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010  my driveway in Stockton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i remember this car,what up brandon  :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

The Homies from North Hollywood 1976-1977 :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## lager trev

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Mar 14 2010, 10:27 AM~16885885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 gas hopping the 1915 regal :rimshot:


----------



## lager trev

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Mar 13 2010, 03:42 AM~16878432
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


gas hoppin the 1915 regal :rimshot:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Mar 13 2010, 10:42 AM~16878432
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Mar 16 2010, 05:20 PM~16909672
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now that was a bad ass car.


----------



## let me ryd

> _Originally posted by Armando Ranflitas_@Feb 8 2006, 12:09 PM~4803390
> *Something I found while looking for old pics of Oxnard Califas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT MAGENTA CAMARO WAS MY NEIGBORS RIDE IN THE LATE 70'S


----------



## let me ryd

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 1 2007, 07:45 PM~7152234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS

:biggrin:


----------



## lunatic

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Mar 19 2010, 07:00 PM~16941411
> *Now that was a bad ass car.
> *


  YUP!!


----------



## rnaudin




----------



## rnaudin




----------



## rnaudin




----------



## let me ryd

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 7 2007, 09:45 PM~9180081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ABELS FIRST 65


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Mar 20 2010, 07:00 AM~16944238
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think this pic is at Schurr HS?


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Mar 13 2010, 04:42 AM~16878432
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: GOING ON MY FACEBOOK THIS IS TOO COOL


----------



## warning




----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 20 2010, 03:03 PM~16946529
> *I think this pic is at Schurr HS?
> *


NOPE WILSON OF LA ON TOP OF THE HILL :biggrin:


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Mar 13 2010, 04:42 AM~16878432
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



WICKED


----------



## sdropnem

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@Mar 20 2010, 02:58 PM~16946808
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: GOING ON MY FACEBOOK THIS IS TOO COOL
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Mar 23 2010, 03:23 PM~16975964
> *NOPE WILSON OF LA ON TOP OF THE HILL :biggrin:
> *


I knew it was one of the HS,really didnt go to HS unless it was for a car show or to pick up hynas :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow177

First car to ever hit back bumper was a Buick..... Go Regals!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin




----------



## rnaudin




----------



## 6DEUCE6

Great shots everyone. Here's a few more. Not lows just old stuff...

Father-in-law traded in the 58 Impala for the Corvette, ELA, 1959









ELA, 1958









7th and Alameda, 1958


----------



## CALISTYLE-JC

GREAT TOPIC :thumbsup:


----------



## lunatic

My first lifted car in 1979,I was 18 years old (54 chevy that I lifted in front)


----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## BULLY

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Mar 16 2010, 05:02 PM~16909504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOGETHER LINE UP BACK 1991 TASTY FREEZE
> *


ANYMORE PICS OF THAT 2DR CAPRICE


----------



## Rolled Brim

ELA, 1958


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by BULLY_@Mar 27 2010, 05:35 PM~17018829
> *ANYMORE PICS OF THAT 2DR CAPRICE
> *


SOME WHERE JUST HAV'NT FOUND ALL OF THEM YET


----------



## Bajito OG

*BAJITO 1978  PELON AND HIS 75 GLASSHOUSE :biggrin: *


----------



## curtiancall

TTT


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*Low Creations in the Cinco De MAYO parade back in the day*










*Low Creations Founder Derrick Ward R.I.P. 64 Chopped Malibu 
I remember when he bought it i was there the day he bought it from my brother in -laws brother it was all original *










*Roberts Hydraulics in FRISCO back in the day his first store*


----------



## sdropnem

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Mar 30 2010, 05:36 PM~17048306
> *BAJITO 1978   PELON AND HIS 75 GLASSHOUSE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: for that old school ranfla sittin' low / Bajito :biggrin:


----------



## og flip from frisco

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Mar 30 2010, 10:48 PM~17051712
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low Creations in the Cinco De MAYO parade back in the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low Creations Founder Derrick Ward  R.I.P. 64 Chopped Malibu
> I remember when he bought it i was there the day he bought it from my brother in -laws brother it was all original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roberts Hydraulics in FRISCO back in the day his first store
> *


And big Joe's 58' behind Derrick. (RIP Derrick and Big Joe)


----------



## lunatic

saw this one the HAMB OLD SCHOOL if you make the pic larger you will see the shirt on the fender says IMPERIALS


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Feb 14 2010, 02:57 AM~16606914
> *not exactly old pics but by demand from Saul here u go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the rims.... i want to buy some 4 my caprice


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@Apr 2 2010, 09:04 PM~17081652
> *the rims.... i want to buy some 4 my caprice
> *


i have these on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TRU-RAY-OLD...=item20b02fab26


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Feb 8 2010, 12:36 PM~16548273
> *lmao*


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Apr 3 2010, 07:49 AM~17083817
> *i have these on ebay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TRU-RAY-OLD...=item20b02fab26
> *


 gotta go on my wish like fk list...all my xtra bread going on funerals rite now</span>but man do i wana get some....dont wana get the same everybody else got(d's)<span style=\'color:red\'> ARENT THESE THE SAME RIMS THAT WERE on the 64 on the movie BORN IN ELA


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Apr 3 2010, 04:49 AM~17083817
> *i have these on ebay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TRU-RAY-OLD...=item20b02fab26
> *


*THEM MOFO's IS BAD ASS.*


----------



## gseeds

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@Apr 3 2010, 05:59 AM~17083975
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: AINT NO FUTURE IN IT HOLMESlmao</span></span>
> *


??? What are you saying????


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Apr 7 2010, 02:25 PM~17123238
> *??? What are you saying????
> *


I WAS AGREEING WITH U. DO NOT GET RID OF UR CARS.. I TRADED MY 78 MONTE FOR AN IMPALA AN SOME CASH WORST THING I EVER DID....


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Mar 23 2010, 10:00 PM~16978705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS CUTT REMINDS ME OF THE ONE MY BOY HAD (NO PINSTRIPPING THO) WE USED TO RIDE ALL DAY IN IT TILL I GOT MY MONTE.. SKIPPING SCOOL TA HIT THE MALL DAMN NEAR EVERYDAY...(GOT IN TROUBLE DIDNT CARE).


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*Las Estrellas Daly City Ca.*


----------



## gseeds

bump


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@Apr 7 2010, 05:50 PM~17126714
> *I WAS AGREEING WITH U. DO NOT GET RID OF UR CARS.. I TRADED MY 78 MONTE FOR AN IMPALA AN SOME CASH WORST THING I EVER DID....
> *



OH HELL NAH NEVER GET RID OF IT. If ever comes down to it, it will have to be some big money for it.


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by PRECIOUSCUBANA_@Feb 8 2010, 04:01 PM~16549708
> *This is my Husband old 76 Caprice Classic, He bought it brand new in 76.  It was white with Burgundy interior, Had Tru Spokes & Hydraulics. Back then he was in a club called "NEW RELATIONS" . We Used it in our Wedding Day to Drive me & my dad back in 78. It was later stolen from my husbands work and found stripped...
> <img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/tonysold73impala.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></span>
> *



<span style=\'color:red\'>lowrider weddings :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## buehrerman

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Sep 12 2006, 10:22 AM~6155764
> *
> *


whats this cars name


----------



## rnaudin




----------



## rnaudin




----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## RICH-E-RICH




----------



## buehrerman

what is the last cars name with the gold paint


----------



## buehrerman

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Nov 17 2008, 01:49 PM~12181579
> *Old School "****** Nielly" Classic Memories c.c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what is the last cars name


----------



## Bajito OG

*BAJITO  OLD SCHOOL
TWO 64 RAGS  *


----------



## BigLazy903

damn i wish i had a time machine.. would be nice to see how these ol schools really did it


----------



## curtiancall

TTT


----------



## GM RIDER

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Apr 10 2010, 05:15 AM~17151140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












 Remember seeing this one around back in the days...Is it still around or what ever happened to it? :dunno:


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74

> _Originally posted by GM RIDER_@Apr 12 2010, 06:45 PM~17172858
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember seeing this one around back in the days...Is it still around or what ever happened to it? :dunno:
> *


BRO YOU DON'T WANT TO KNOW. IT'LL HURT ME TELLING YOU SO I'M NOT. SORRY


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by GM RIDER_@Apr 12 2010, 06:45 PM~17172858
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember seeing this one around back in the days...Is it still around or what ever happened to it? :dunno:
> *


its torn apart to be redone someday i should know i am the one who painted


----------



## LostInSanPedro

was this lifestyle just as expensive in the 70's?


----------



## RICH-E-RICH

:biggrin: bacc in the day when you would ride, girls let you know if your ride was tight if "they asked for a tape"
:roflmao:


----------



## sanjo_66

Here are some pic, from the late 80`s
The primered 66 is mine I bought it from the original
owner in 88 for $ 500 The green one in the last frame is the same car today.
and the car was running when I bought it, I used it every day for work daily driver for about 10 years.


----------



## sanjo_66

Sorry if I`m taking up to much space, but here`s some more pic, from the late 80`s car shows. :cheesy: :tongue: :tongue: :nicoderm: :h5: :rimshot:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by sanjo_66_@Apr 13 2010, 01:24 PM~17180788
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I`m taking up to much space, but here`s some more pic, from the late 80`s car shows.  :cheesy:  :tongue:  :tongue:  :nicoderm:  :h5:  :rimshot:
> *


Is that the OG punch 84? nevermind it is, i can tell by the bumpers


----------



## El Ray De Horchata

Like OMG


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Apr 12 2010, 07:35 PM~17174242
> *its torn apart to be redone someday i should know i am the one who painted
> *


 :biggrin: I MEMBER!!!!! LOL. :wow:


----------



## angel dust 64

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Apr 11 2010, 08:24 PM~17162929
> *BAJITO  OLD SCHOOL
> TWO 64 RAGS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes sir


----------



## Bajito OG

> _Originally posted by angel dust 64_@Apr 13 2010, 09:24 PM~17185729
> *yes sir
> *



*ANOTHER BAJITO OLD SCHOOL
PELON'S BAJITO CORVETTE :biggrin: *


----------



## rnaudin

fond some more


----------



## rnaudin




----------



## rnaudin




----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Apr 14 2010, 05:05 PM~17193946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PICS..there is nothing like the good ol days


----------



## rnaudin




----------



## rnaudin

allways like this setup, rocky from groupe


----------



## rnaudin




----------



## rnaudin

this is what you use to get in stead of particpation trophy


----------



## rnaudin




----------



## rnaudin

gils car from together cc


----------



## rnaudin




----------



## rnaudin




----------



## rnaudin




----------



## rnaudin

thats it for now :biggrin:


----------



## Bajito OG

*ANOTHER BAJITO OLD SCHOOL
PELON'S  BAJITO CORVETTE :biggrin: *









ONE MORE


----------



## rnaudin




----------



## rnaudin

got this when we did a show inside chino prison ca, it was together cc and groupe and the artistics i believe


----------



## rnaudin




----------



## rnaudin




----------



## sdropnem

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Apr 14 2010, 04:37 PM~17194213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Apr 14 2010, 07:59 PM~17195949
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Apr 14 2010, 05:37 PM~17194213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Apr 14 2010, 08:03 PM~17196012
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: COULD U GUESS WHO WAS A MAJOR SPONCER?


----------



## 66wita6

JUST NOTICED,NOT THAT MUCH JENTE REPLYIN,XCEPT FOR THE O.G'S PUTTIN THIER PHOTOS IN,BUT I THINK WE GOTS THE MOST VIEWS UP IN HERE.......LIVIN THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE,BUT FROM THE '70'S ESTILO AQUI!!


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 15 2010, 03:12 PM~17204020
> *:uh: COULD U GUESS WHO WAS A MAJOR SPONCER?
> *


they use to do all the major shows :biggrin:


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Apr 14 2010, 05:19 PM~17194056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this was front back side to side,late 80's early 90's


----------



## Bajito OG

*BAJITO  OLD SCHOOL :biggrin: *


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by rnaudin+Apr 14 2010, 05:32 PM~17194174-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rnaudin_@Apr 14 2010, 05:37 PM~17194213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need to get me a set of rays or classics for my '79!! :0


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Apr 14 2010, 07:44 PM~17195684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bug looks good.
:0 suicide doors too


----------



## rnaudin

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Apr 16 2010, 06:43 PM~17216205
> *bug looks good.
> :0  suicide doors too
> *


i was waiting for some one to recongnize the doors you are the winner :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:thumbsup: alot of ol pics and nice rides..... back when lowriding was simple and not all this new drama


----------



## rnaudin




----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 17 2010, 10:48 AM~17219953
> *:thumbsup:  alot of ol pics and nice rides..... back when lowriding was simple and not all this new drama
> *


say that shit 5 more times 







uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## buehrerman

there was a photo on this website of a caddie with red velvit trunk hinges and a red paint job with a grafic of a gorrla holdin a womens boobs


----------



## sean_2009

WHATS UP HBR PROOF WE FOUND SOME PICS FOR U


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Apr 16 2010, 11:37 PM~17218620
> *:biggrin:
> i was waiting for some one to recongnize the doors you are the winner :biggrin:
> *


is that bug the prize :biggrin: ?????
when and where do i pick it up ????


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@Apr 17 2010, 11:47 AM~17221422
> *say that shit 5 more times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


NO PELONES TAMPOCO,EVERYBODY HAD HAIR


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Apr 17 2010, 05:34 PM~17223025
> *is that bug the prize  :biggrin:  ?????
> when and where do i pick it up ????
> *


i wish its been long gone :biggrin:


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Apr 17 2010, 08:07 AM~17220046
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


also this car used to be the dona summer car it was like a dark brown with dona summer murals on the trunk lid and hood,


----------



## RICH-E-RICH




----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Apr 18 2010, 06:00 AM~17226228
> *also this car used to be the dona summer car it was like a dark brown with dona summer murals on the trunk lid and hood,
> *


IT ALSO HAD A MAGAZIN SPREAD,DIDN'T IT?


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Apr 14 2010, 06:03 PM~17193936
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Skim

knightrider lol

dSnWTnhKItk&feature=related


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 19 2010, 08:31 AM~17233956
> *knightrider lol
> 
> dSnWTnhKItk&feature=related
> *


Haha, I uploaded that video a while ago to show someone that Trey that's in there :cheesy:


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 18 2010, 09:06 AM~17227097
> *IT ALSO HAD A MAGAZIN SPREAD,DIDN'T IT?
> *


yes it did but i can't find it


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 17 2010, 06:32 PM~17223873
> *NO PELONES TAMPOCO,EVERYBODY HAD HAIR
> *


I noticed that too. vatos actually took some time with a comb :biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 18 2010, 10:31 PM~17233956
> *knightrider lol
> 
> dSnWTnhKItk&feature=related
> *



I posted that one on Movie Lowriders 

found on the tube :biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem




----------



## sdropnem

5UKm6C4EmqI&feature=related


----------



## Rolled Brim

*ttt*


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Apr 19 2010, 12:09 PM~17237514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: BEST VIDEO,NEXT TO KID FROST,"LA RAZA"


----------



## sdropnem

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 20 2010, 03:57 PM~17251029
> *:biggrin: BEST VIDEO,NEXT TO KID FROST,"LA RAZA"
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 20 2010, 04:57 PM~17251029
> *:biggrin: BEST VIDEO,NEXT TO KID FROST,"LA RAZA"
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 66wita6

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LEQBp127hhA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LEQBp127hhA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
:uh:


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 21 2010, 05:25 PM~17262684
> *<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LEQBp127hhA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LEQBp127hhA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> :uh:
> *


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LEQBp127hhA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LEQBp127hhA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

FIXED


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Apr 7 2010, 07:36 PM~17127203
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Estrellas Daly City Ca.
> *


----------



## sdropnem

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 20 2010, 03:57 PM~17251029
> *:biggrin: BEST VIDEO,NEXT TO KID FROST,"LA RAZA"
> *



Orale


----------



## sdropnem

:biggrin: 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LEQBp127hhA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LEQBp127hhA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

FIXED
[/quote]


----------



## buehrerman

still cant find that photo of that caddie


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Apr 14 2010, 08:55 PM~17195868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this when we did a show inside chino prison ca, it was together cc and groupe and the artistics i believe
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ELCODILLA




----------



## dequanp1979

> :biggrin:
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LEQBp127hhA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LEQBp127hhA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> FIXED


[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ELCODILLA




----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by ELCODILLA_@Apr 26 2010, 08:02 AM~17303226
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that grey is baddass


----------



## dequanp1979

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1014cadillac

LOOKIN FOR SUM TRIPLE LAKE PIPES[SHOW PIPES] IF ANYONE HAS SUM 4SALE HIT ME UP


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Apr 27 2010, 12:54 AM~17314868
> *LOOKIN FOR SUM TRIPLE LAKE PIPES[SHOW PIPES] IF ANYONE HAS SUM 4SALE HIT ME UP
> *


this place still sells them
http://www.thenightprowlers.com/NP-mufflers%20&%20Stuff.htm


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

check this shit out ..no spam  http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...ados/page2.html


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...ados/page2.html


----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Apr 27 2010, 08:23 AM~17316538
> *this place still sells them
> http://www.thenightprowlers.com/NP-mufflers%20&%20Stuff.htm
> *


THEY EVEN GOT THE ORGANPIPE SPEAKER COVERS


----------



## 1014cadillac

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@May 20 2009, 11:15 PM~13953879
> *My uncle and his 71, back in early 90's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic was taken late 80's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does anyone know where 2 get them back window blinds that will fit a 78 m.c


----------



## 1014cadillac

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Apr 27 2010, 09:23 AM~17316538
> *this place still sells them
> http://www.thenightprowlers.com/NP-mufflers%20&%20Stuff.htm
> *


orale bro


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Apr 28 2010, 01:40 AM~17326911
> *does anyone know where 2 get them back window blinds that will fit a 78 m.c
> *


i need some for my dart


----------



## buehrerman

anybody have the azteca caprice artacial


----------



## lowco78

THAT'S SOME NICE RIDES.


----------



## ELCODILLA




----------



## 1014cadillac




----------



## 1014cadillac




----------



## 1014cadillac




----------



## spikekid999

how much for the lake pipes? :biggrin:


----------



## 1014cadillac

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 30 2010, 05:16 PM~17354064
> *how much for the lake pipes? :biggrin:
> *


not 4 sale homie just got them in 2 day order them from from night prowlers 230 shipped


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Apr 30 2010, 09:35 PM~17356585
> *not 4 sale homie just got them in 2 day order them from from night prowlers 230 shipped
> *


DAMN...they ship fast


----------



## scrape-it

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Apr 30 2010, 04:49 PM~17353847
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn homie bring that car back to it's former glory, it looked tight as hell!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@May 1 2010, 01:49 AM~17357812
> *Damn homie bring that car back to it's former glory, it looked tight as hell!! :thumbsup:
> *


some cars are better off letting them go, :tears:


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 27 2010, 05:02 PM~17319911
> *check this shit out ..no spam  http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...ados/page2.html
> *


damn homie that page is like a museum for real lowriders on the streets :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dequanp1979

SUCKS


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@May 1 2010, 08:32 AM~17358759
> *damn homie that page is like a museum for real lowriders on the streets :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks.When I found this I was like :0 :0 :0 I think theres more then 100 pages of old skool rides :biggrin: http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...ados/page2.html


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*Brings back memories remember when i first saw this car..*


----------



## 1014cadillac

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Apr 30 2010, 10:38 PM~17356603
> *DAMN...they ship fast
> *


YEA THEY SURE DO THEY DO I WAS LIKE DAM ! I ORDER STUFF HERE IN TOWN N THEY TAKE LONGER 2 GET HERE BUT THANKS 4 DA INFO HOMIE GOOD LOOKING OUT


----------



## 1014cadillac

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@May 1 2010, 02:49 AM~17357812
> *Damn homie bring that car back to it's former glory, it looked tight as hell!! :thumbsup:
> *


YEA THATS WHAT IM DOING THATS Y I GOT ALL THEM PARTS FOR. THE LAST TIME THIS CAR WAS ON DA STREETS WAS IN 1997 N LAST TIME IT WAS STARTED WAS IN 2000 BUT JUST GO IT STARTED AGAIN YESTERDAY CHANGED ALL FLUIDS INCLUDING DA GAS TANK AND A FULL TUNE UP


----------



## 1014cadillac

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@May 1 2010, 05:59 AM~17358051
> *some cars are better off letting them go,  :tears:
> *


CANT DO THAT HOMIE , THIS CAR WAS ONE OF THE FIRST LOWRIDERS I MEMBER SEEING IT IN MY HOOD N WHEN I WAS I KID AND SAYING WHEN I GROW UP I WANT ME A LOWLOW I KNOW I HAVE A FEW N JUST GOT THIS ONE THE GUY HAD IT SITTING IN HIS GARAGE SINCE 1997 N NOW THAT I HAVE IT N RUNS LIKE A CHAMP THERES NO WAY THAT I COULD LET IT GO OR CHANGE IT SO I DECIDED 2 BRING IT BACK 2 THE WAY IT WAS FOR THE RESPECT OF ALL DA O.G LOWRIDERS  AND JUST WANT 2 SEE THE PPLS FACES WHEN THEY SEE IT BACK ON DA STREETS WILL BRING BACK MEMORYS 2 PPL THAT REMEMBER IT OR THAT REMEBER HOW A TRUE LOW LOW LOOKED LIKE  [U MEMBER]


----------



## 1014cadillac




----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@May 1 2010, 10:19 PM~17362927
> *CANT DO THAT HOMIE , THIS CAR WAS ONE OF THE FIRST LOWRIDERS I MEMBER SEEING IT IN MY HOOD N WHEN I WAS I KID AND SAYING WHEN I GROW UP I WANT ME A LOWLOW I KNOW I HAVE A FEW N JUST GOT THIS ONE THE GUY HAD IT SITTING IN HIS GARAGE SINCE 1997 N NOW THAT I HAVE IT N RUNS LIKE A CHAMP THERES NO WAY THAT I COULD LET IT GO OR CHANGE IT SO I DECIDED 2 BRING IT BACK 2 THE WAY IT WAS FOR THE RESPECT OG ALL DA O.G LOWRIDERS  AND JUST WANT 2 SEE THE PPLS FACES WHEN THEY SEE IT BACK ON DA STREETS WILL BRING BACK MEMORYS 2 PPL THAT REMEMBER IT OR THAT REMEBER HOW A TRUE LOW LOW LOOKED LIKE   [U MEMBER]
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt.. great pics..


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 1 2010, 08:57 PM~17361410
> *
> damn homie that page is like a museum for real lowriders on the streets
> 
> thanks.When I found this I was like :0  :0  :0 I think theres more then 100 pages of old skool rides :biggrin:  http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...ados/page2.html
> *


I FAVORITED THAT SITE BEEN ON IT LIKE CRAZY... I LOVE OLD FLICS MORE THAN NEW ONES.. I THINK MY WIFE GONNA THROW THE COMPUTER OUT THE WINDOW. THINKS IM CHATTING UP A HYNA LOL .. GOOD FIND :thumbsup: :thumbsup: RARE CARBURETOR AT THE SWAP MEET 4 25$ KNDA FIND


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 1 2010, 08:57 PM~17361410
> *
> damn homie that page is like a museum for real lowriders on the streets
> 
> thanks.When I found this I was like :0  :0  :0 I think theres more then 100 pages of old skool rides :biggrin:  http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...ados/page2.html
> *


I FAVORITED THAT SITE BEEN ON IT LIKE CRAZY... I LOVE OLD FLICS MORE THAN NEW ONES.. I THINK MY WIFE GONNA THROW THE COMPUTER OUT THE WINDOW. THINKS IM CHATTING UP A HYNA LOL:biggrin: .. GOOD FIND :thumbsup: :thumbsup: RARE CARBURETOR AT THE SWAP MEET 4 25$ KNDA FIND


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 26 2010, 09:59 PM~16424082
> *SO YOU KNO I HAD TO GO TAKE SUM BETTER PICS IN THE DAY.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## ELCODILLA




----------



## 1014cadillac

LOOKIN 4 SUM CRAGERS ANYONE HAS SUM HIT ME UP


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@May 3 2010, 11:39 AM~17373991
> *I FAVORITED THAT SITE BEEN ON IT LIKE CRAZY... I LOVE OLD FLICS MORE THAN NEW ONES..*



 :biggrin:


----------



## ELCODILLA




----------



## gseeds

how many remember the space antenna? this was my '66 back in 1976, artestia calif,anyone with pics of more space antenna's please post em up. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

how about a duster with a twisted grille and caddy lites, car had lifts in the back, 5 spoke on 520's, '67 firebird lifted in the front,tru spoke on 520's, and my 57,on rockets and 520's.this was around 1977 :biggrin:


----------



## ELCODILLA




----------



## lunatic

:thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@May 2 2010, 03:22 AM~17361515
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brings back memories remember when i first saw this car..
> *


we met the og builder at a show in sweden, he told us he wanted to build a lowrider again soon


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by ELCODILLA_@May 4 2010, 10:52 PM~17392207
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fk yeah... looks like my street in front of mama lupes house :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 5 2010, 06:45 AM~17397076
> *we met the og builder at a show in sweden, he told us he wanted to build a lowrider again soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Did He build the PINK LADY couldn't remember who did ?????*


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*A few old pics I shot in the 70s when i was 9 yrs old :rofl:NOT:rofl:
From shot I did on sunday let me know what you think*


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@May 5 2010, 10:22 AM~17398840
> *Did He build the PINK LADY couldn't remember who did ?????
> *


yep


----------



## crenshaw magraw

not my vid but a good find





might be a repost


----------



## 66wita6

LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## 66wita6

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5G7jwIkyfKs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5G7jwIkyfKs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## 66wita6

IT WAS SUPPOSE TO BE THE SCENE FROM CORRVETTE SUMMER,DRESSED TO KILL PICKS UP THE KID....


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 5 2010, 07:36 PM~17402752
> *5G7jwIkyfKs&hl
> *


fixed


----------



## ELCODILLA




----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 5 2010, 09:02 PM~17404961
> *fixed
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@May 5 2010, 01:31 PM~17398938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> 
> A few old pics I shot in the 70s when i was 9 yrs old :rofl:NOT:rofl:
> From shot I did on sunday let me know what you think
> *



:x:


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 5 2010, 07:21 PM~17402106
> *not my vid but a good find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might be a repost
> *



my uncle chico would pop a corona n lime ta this vid :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## ELCODILLA




----------



## ELCODILLA




----------



## lunatic

:wow:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@May 1 2010, 11:27 AM~17359707
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUCKS
> *


----------



## modesto64

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 5 2010, 04:21 PM~17402106
> *not my vid but a good find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might be a repost
> *


----------



## 19jaquez84




----------



## pauls 1967

MY UNCLES LOWRIDERS FROM THE 70'S FROM CORONA CALIFORNIA























AND HIS 56 WHEN HE WAS 16 YEARS OLD IN 1958


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@May 15 2010, 05:19 PM~17500262
> *MY UNCLES LOWRIDERS FROM THE 70'S FROM CORONA CALIFORNIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND HIS 56 WHEN HE WAS 16 YEARS OLD IN 1958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sdropnem

quote=pauls 1967,May 15 2010, 04:19 PM
MY UNCLES 56 WHEN HE WAS 16 YEARS OLD IN 1958








quote



Orale!!!!


----------



## 619lowrider

from mexicali mexico , back in the 70s


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@May 15 2010, 08:43 PM~17501636
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## 77doba

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@May 10 2010, 03:03 PM~17445204
> *
> *


damn, nice vid...wish i was around back then!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@May 15 2010, 05:19 PM~17500262
> *MY UNCLES LOWRIDERS FROM THE 70'S FROM CORONA CALIFORNIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND HIS 56 WHEN HE WAS 16 YEARS OLD IN 1958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











Thats the shit!!


----------



## illstorm

Now that's cool as a fan!


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 19 2010, 07:44 AM~17538614
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the shit!!
> *


thanks brother


----------



## rzarock

Not sure if anyone has posted these albums yet, but there's some good stuff here.

http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...ers/misc_scans/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...57594581005075/
http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...wrider_pasados/


----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@May 15 2010, 10:30 PM~17502545
> *from mexicali mexico , back in the 70s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 20 2010, 03:52 PM~17554288
> *Not sure if anyone has posted these albums yet, but there's some good stuff here.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...ers/misc_scans/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...57594581005075/
> http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...wrider_pasados/
> *


yeah thanks ...I never saw the second one before :wow: what a kool ass collection ...if you watch the slideshow :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 1 2010, 05:57 PM~17361410
> *thanks.When I found this I was like :0  :0  :0 I think theres more then 100 pages of old skool rides :biggrin:  http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...ados/page2.html
> *


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 21 2010, 07:24 PM~17566317
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks kool but...you need some square lights :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

they wouldnt look right IMO


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 21 2010, 07:45 PM~17566529
> *they wouldnt look right IMO
> *


your probably right..do you any more pics of the front?


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@May 21 2010, 09:56 PM~17566630
> *your probably right..do you any more pics of the front?
> *


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 21 2010, 08:14 PM~17566808
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good..I'm planning on doing something like that for my 74 impala front end :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

thanks. it only cost me $130 for 100 feet of 3/8 stainless tubing


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@May 22 2010, 02:43 AM~17566501
> *looks kool but...you need some square lights :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow , u sellin them skirts in the back?
let me know jr


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 21 2010, 09:46 PM~17567600
> *wow , u sellin them skirts in the back?
> let me know jr
> *


those are for my car :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967

my dad's homies old regals from back in the day in corona cali


----------



## TOPFAN

Mary Immaculate Church, in PACOIMA CA, 1979


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 23 2010, 06:33 PM~17579885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Immaculate Church, in PACOIMA CA, 1979
> *


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 23 2010, 06:33 PM~17579885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Immaculate Church, in PACOIMA CA, 1979
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 23 2010, 06:33 PM~17579885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Immaculate Church, in PACOIMA CA, 1979
> *


  that bird is bad


----------



## 925rider




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@May 21 2010, 10:43 PM~17566501
> *looks kool but...you need some square lights :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


heres one with square headlites, this was around 1977 sorry for bad pic,all i have.


----------



## Bajito OG

*BAJITO  1978 :biggrin: *


----------



## backbumper86




----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 27 2010, 01:00 AM~17619089
> *heres one with square headlites, this was around 1977 sorry for bad pic,all i have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## El Chicano

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 23 2010, 06:33 PM~17579885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Immaculate Church, in PACOIMA CA, 1979
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@May 22 2010, 09:54 PM~17574353
> *my dad's homies old regals from back in the day in corona cali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 13OZKAR

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@May 15 2010, 05:19 PM~17500262
> *MY UNCLES LOWRIDERS FROM THE 70'S FROM CORONA CALIFORNIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND HIS 56 WHEN HE WAS 16 YEARS OLD IN 1958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: DAMN! THAT 56 LOOKS LIKE THE ONE I HAVE NOW (BLACK & WHITE!) :thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito OG

*BAJITO :biggrin: OLD SCH :biggrin: *


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@May 31 2010, 07:41 AM~17652491
> *
> *


thanks bro


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 29 2010, 11:48 AM~17641386
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks clean


----------



## prestige

love that oldschool


----------



## kandylac

Mine in'85


----------



## Injun Joe

My M/C back in early 80's at Alki Beach in Seattle








My Coupe At Puyallip Wa. in 95' "Zeus" on the Switch


----------



## kandylac

That ZUES was a good dude "RIP".  :angel:


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jun 3 2010, 07:13 PM~17689401
> *That ZUES was a good dude "RIP".  :angel:
> *


YES HE WAS


----------



## Injun Joe

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jun 3 2010, 08:13 PM~17689401
> *That ZUES was a good dude "RIP".  :angel:
> *


X3 :yes:


----------



## 925rider

love the old pics


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## 5Six Bel Air

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air




----------



## 5Six Bel Air




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Jun 10 2010, 09:46 PM~17755191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You always have nice pics!


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR THE PICS OF THE PAST :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 13 2010, 09:02 AM~17773441
> *You always have nice pics!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air




----------



## Guest




----------



## gseeds

found these the another day,havent seen these for years my middle son gary, had them in a family album hes been putting together for a few years now,there of me when i was a teen, with some of the cars ive owned back then, these were takin between 76 to 1979.
1976,me at 16 with my 1966 impala,in front of my sisters house in lakewood california.








1977 my 1st car club,the enchantments, 1st car is a duster lifted in the front,rockets on 520's,2nd car is my 57 chevy,visor,skirts,cragers on 520's, 3rd is a 67 fire bird,tru spokes,520's lifted in the front,4th car is a 69 malibu wagon,rims and 520's,5th is a 63 lemans,lifted rims and 520's.








shot of the 57,thats me,at 16 on the far left.








me at 16 again and the same 57,showing how small the wheel is.3 on the floor.








me at 17 repairing my buddys 54 chevy after getting chased,out of a area we souldnt have been in a few days earlyer,oh well, lol !!








and me at 19 with my 56 chevy, tru spokes,520's,lifted in the front and rear. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bootykit63

What Happened?


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## 66wita6

KEEP THEM OLD PICS COMIN,LOOKIN GOOD :yes:


----------



## Guest

:drama:


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## MRGOFAST

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Mar 30 2010, 10:48 PM~17051712
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roberts Hydraulics in FRISCO back in the day his first store
> *


I was talking to Robert the other about this pic. There is another one on this thread as well.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air




----------



## 5Six Bel Air




----------



## SIXFOE

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Jun 13 2010, 10:16 PM~17778711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOVING IT!


----------



## pauls 1967

:biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 14 2010, 09:45 PM~17787138
> *
> 1977 my 1st car club,the enchantments, 1st car is a duster lifted in the front,rockets on 520's,2nd car is my 57 chevy,visor,skirts,cragers on 520's, 3rd is a 67 fire bird,tru spokes,520's lifted in the front,4th car is a 69 malibu wagon,rims and 520's,5th is a 63 lemans,lifted rims and 520's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


heres a longshot, but you got any pics of the duster? :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jun 17 2010, 11:09 PM~17819694
> *heres a longshot, but you got any pics of the duster? :biggrin:
> *


only this one,but ill keep looking.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 18 2010, 12:03 AM~17821004
> *only this one,but ill keep looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by HD Lowrider_@May 8 2010, 04:08 PM~17428511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@May 16 2010, 01:30 AM~17502545
> *wooooooo WOOO*


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 21 2010, 10:24 PM~17566317
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




LOVIN THE CURB FEELERS


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by backbumper86_@May 27 2010, 09:58 AM~17620005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I KNO THATS THE PARQUE BUT IT LOOKS LIKE THE DEALERSHIP BACK IN THE DAY


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Jun 1 2010, 10:18 AM~17662407
> *BAJITO  :biggrin: OLD SCH :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Jun 11 2010, 12:46 AM~17755191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I HAD THOSE RIMS ON MY 78 MONTE.. DIDN KNO THEY WERE THE SHIT... EVERY BODY WANTED SPOKES.. MY BROTHER GOT CRAGERS ON HIS MALIBU. WONT GET RID OF EM ALL THE HOT RODDERS WANT EM. THEYRE STRONGER THAN AM RACINGS WHEELS


----------



## warning

are these pics old enough? these are my great grandfather and my great great father


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@Jun 19 2010, 03:49 PM~17833073
> *LOVIN THE CURB FEELERS
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 1014cadillac

BRINGING IT BACK 2 LIFE


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Jun 20 2010, 10:18 AM~17838229
> *BRINGING IT BACK 2 LIFE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that original paint ?cleaned up?


----------



## 1014cadillac

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jun 20 2010, 02:19 PM~17839253
> *is that original paint ?cleaned up?
> *


YEAP :biggrin: MY HOMEBOYS BROTHER PAINTED IT MORE THEN 20YEARS AGO BUT IM GOING 2 TOUCH IT UP N WET SANDED N CLEAR IT KEEP DA SAME LOOK


----------



## 1014cadillac

BACK IN DA DAYS


----------



## 1014cadillac

COUPLE OF MONTHS AGO


----------



## 1014cadillac

STILL LOOKING 4 SUM GRAGARS FOR IT


----------



## lunatic




----------



## compas62

SOPHISTICATED FEW PHOENIX ARIZONA


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

nice pix


----------



## lunatic




----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by compas62_@Jun 23 2010, 09:58 AM~17865404
> *SOPHISTICATED FEW  PHOENIX ARIZONA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ORALE! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@May 15 2010, 10:30 PM~17502545
> *from mexicali mexico , back in the 70s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CHICALI!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

My Homeboy Zeke from the SAN FERNANDO VALLEY! UNITED CAR CLUB! circa 1980!









My Homeboy Sal Zamora From United..








Mario back in the day, This guy was my competition!








Sals 76 Caprice Classic..dig those T- Tops!








Larry's Caddy...UNITED CAR CLUB!


----------



## TOPFAN

The San Fernando Valley Boys holding down the fort in the 70's and 80's..


----------



## SAUL

Post more pics Abel


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 24 2010, 09:10 PM~17880767
> *Post more pics Abel
> *











Fat Jacks 61!

















Jose' 64 from UNITED


----------



## shoeone32

NOW THATS MOTHA FUCKIN LOWRIDIN ..................NATRUAL[AFRO] AND THAT LOOK LIKE US LAST SUNDAY..NO THEY WAS BLOWIN BIG WEED


----------



## jerry62

Miss those days.... Didn't take much money to get a clean Impala, throw some 520's and you were cruising.


----------



## 925rider




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 25 2010, 10:31 AM~17885324
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat Jacks 61!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose' 64 from UNITED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  everything was simple back then...any clean car with juice and spokes was lowriding....and 99% of the time ur lowrider was ur daily driver


----------



## 80sgroupemember

has any one seen the car called home grown painted by bugs in the 70s some said its in hemet would like to buy it if its for sale.


----------



## Rolled Brim

Damn all nice shots keep them coming.


----------



## Wicked




----------



## El Chido 64

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 24 2010, 09:38 PM~17879916
> *My Homeboy Zeke from the SAN FERNANDO VALLEY! UNITED CAR CLUB! circa 1980!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Homeboy Sal Zamora From United..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mario back in the day, This guy was my competition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sals 76 Caprice Classic..dig those T- Tops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry's Caddy...UNITED CAR CLUB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



all these ranflas looking good but that ltd is sitting nice.


----------



## 66wita6

NOW THOSE ARE MOST DEFINITLY SUM BADASS PICS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999

more pics :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL




----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air+Jun 13 2010, 10:15 PM~17778705-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-5Six Bel Air_@Jun 16 2010, 01:51 PM~17805651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 29 2010, 09:36 PM~17922655
> *
> *


your not allowed to play in offtopic anymore? :happysad:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jun 29 2010, 09:51 PM~17922823
> *your not allowed to play in offtopic anymore? :happysad:
> *


i been in there foo where you been?? :0


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Jun 13 2010, 11:16 PM~17778711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Loco67

Great pic's from back in the day, lets see more.


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

> _Originally posted by compas62_@Jun 23 2010, 09:58 AM~17865404
> *SOPHISTICATED FEW  PHOENIX ARIZONA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :wow:


----------



## Rolled Brim

*TTT*


----------



## illstorm

TTT


----------



## Francois Dillinger

Great topic.


----------



## Zed

Wow ! What a great trip ! :cheesy: 

Thanks to all of those who posted those treasure  

All those car from back in the days were cool, but i've got to ask :

What are those cars ? 63 ? 64 Impala ? :wow: May be the very same car :wow: 





anybody's got info on those ? a feature in a magazine ? They're fuckin unbelievable !!! Would like to know the mods  

and that one ? is that a Riviera ? 



any info would be more than welcome homies ! :biggrin:


----------



## ivan619

Love this topic!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Jul 6 2010, 02:33 AM~17970337
> *Wow ! What a great trip !  :cheesy:
> 
> Thanks to all of those who posted those treasure
> 
> All those car from back in the days were cool, but i've got to ask :
> 
> What are those cars ? 63 ? 64 Impala ?  :wow: May be the very same car  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anybody's got info on those ? a feature in a magazine ? They're fuckin unbelievable !!! Would like to know the mods
> 
> and that one ? is that a Riviera ?
> 
> 
> 
> any info would be more than welcome homies !  :biggrin:
> *


zed,PM sent. :biggrin:


----------



## richards69impala




----------



## Ese Caqui




----------



## Rolled Brim

*TTT*


----------



## latincruiser




----------



## mrboscodelagente

_*CAR HOP $1000!!! WINNER TAKES ALL!!!!*_
any questions pm anyone of us for more information


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by latincruiser_@Jul 9 2010, 04:11 PM~18005233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Jun 28 2010, 10:22 AM~17906260
> *has any one seen the car called home grown painted by bugs in the 70s some said its in hemet  would like to buy it if its for sale.
> *


Was that car a 1966 impala with weed leafs painted on the sides.Mainly green and gold.I remember in or around the mid 70s a cat we called Harry-O rode it around pasadena.One of the cleanest old school rides ever.Hope you find it and bring back to its glory days


----------



## SAUL

TOP FAN DO YOU REMEMBER THIS ONE


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Jul 7 2010, 04:16 PM~17981428
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Right click --> save

Thank you sir


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## BIG DAWG

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 24 2010, 08:38 PM~17879916
> *My Homeboy Zeke from the SAN FERNANDO VALLEY! UNITED CAR CLUB! circa 1980!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAAAMN! $$$$


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 10 2010, 03:20 PM~18012032
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 10 2010, 02:12 PM~18011995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

> always wanted to know who painted it


----------



## marriant

I can't recognize those..but its like old movie pics.

____________
SEO Agency
SEO Newcastle


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 10 2010, 03:12 PM~18011995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 10 2010, 03:09 PM~18011976
> *TOP FAN DO YOU REMEMBER THIS ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



4 former REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB members along with 4 former IMPERIAL CC members, were the founders of PREMIER!

Thanks SAUL! call me! I will PM you my #.....


----------



## stilldownivlife

i found these pics on the net the other day, i guess they arent as old as they look - rockford ill 1990 :dunno: but i thought they were


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jul 12 2010, 01:54 PM~18026232
> *i found these pics on the net the other day, i guess they arent as old as they look - rockford ill 1990 :dunno: but i thought they were
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jul 12 2010, 01:54 PM~18026232
> *i found these pics on the net the other day, i guess they arent as old as they look - rockford ill 1990 :dunno: but i thought they were
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I REMEMBER THIS SHOW...ALOT OF GOOD MEMORIES (MY GROUND FORCE DAYS)...


----------



## beanerman

any pics of this car :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Jul 17 2010, 10:44 PM~18072199
> *any pics of this car :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember it being for sale a few years back on ebay.


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jul 12 2010, 01:54 PM~18026232
> *i found these pics on the net the other day, i guess they arent as old as they look - rockford ill 1990 :dunno: but i thought they were
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Low_Ryde

not Old, but definitely Old School... saw this @ Mooneyes show today


----------



## Low_Ryde




----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt for old school pics.


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jul 18 2010, 03:17 PM~18075693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not Old, but definitely Old School... saw this @ Mooneyes show today
> 
> 
> *


----------



## illstorm

> *  5Six Bel Air
> post Jun 16 2010, 04:51 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## El Chicano




----------



## El Chicano




----------



## sarawak

Here are some pics of some vintage rides. To view more Visit Vintage Cars at ConvictedArtist.com  


Vintage Automobiles

(Cars of the Past)


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR THIS TOPIC :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jul 18 2010, 02:17 PM~18075693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not Old, but definitely Old School... saw this @ Mooneyes show today
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jose510ss

found dis forgotten lincoln in a yard like 6 years ago and i finally when there and took some pics :happysad: 
not an old pic but any one has pics of this car back in the day


----------



## GM RIDER

> _Originally posted by El Chicano+Jul 22 2010, 04:55 PM~18115469-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-El Chicano_@Jul 22 2010, 05:13 PM~18115621
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rnaudin




----------



## rnaudin




----------



## LAUGHING BOY

:biggrin:


----------



## beanerman

:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by El Chicano_@Jul 22 2010, 06:13 PM~18115621
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## El Chido 64

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 21 2005, 09:29 AM~3856131
> *:0
> *


this is badass, props homie


----------



## RareClass




----------



## warning

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Jul 27 2010, 12:08 AM~18149513
> *found dis forgotten lincoln in a yard like 6 years ago and i finally when there and took some pics :happysad:
> not an old pic but any one has pics of this car back in the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is it for sale?


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Lost-my-Mind




----------



## El Chido 64

> _Originally posted by warning_@Aug 10 2010, 01:59 AM~18272014
> *is it for sale?
> *



looks like if it was a real nice car, someoned needs to bring it back to life


----------



## Fonzoh




----------



## EEVLWYS

My 62, back in 80


----------



## purecandy az

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 5 2010, 07:53 PM~17968008
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by warning_@Aug 9 2010, 11:59 PM~18272014
> *is it for sale?
> *



It looks like its in bad shape!


----------



## touchdowntodd

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry18365926


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump!

ttt for the homies still tryin to ride old school


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 24 2010, 04:50 PM~18396179
> *bump!
> 
> ttt for the homies still tryin to ride old school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You better amor all those tires!


----------



## touchdowntodd

lol the car just had a quick wash homie, it rained after... didnt armor all sorry.. LOL


----------



## illstorm

:thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by EEVLWYS_@Aug 12 2010, 10:46 PM~18299394
> *My 62, back in 80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats gangster.. homies use to roll like this all day long..


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Aug 25 2010, 01:03 PM~18403623
> *thats gangster.. homies use to roll like this all day long..
> *


  GOOD TOPIC...


----------



## lowrivi1967

anybody know any info on these,my homie got them in a yard sale awhile back and looks like it would mount where the dual antennas,it's 12 volt and lights up,we're wondering if this is from the old school days,we don't recall seeing these back in the day though


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Aug 27 2010, 06:03 PM~18419925
> *anybody know any info on these,my homie got them in a yard sale awhile back and looks like it would mount where the dual antennas,it's 12 volt and lights up,we're wondering if this is from the old school days,we don't recall seeing these back in the day though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that's some crazy shit. I've never seen it before though. Hook it up to a battery and post some pics with it lit up! :biggrin:


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde+Jul 18 2010, 04:17 PM~18075693-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not Old, but definitely Old School... saw this @ Mooneyes show today
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Low_Ryde_@Jul 18 2010, 04:26 PM~18075744
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does anyone have more pics on this car????


----------



## OKJessie




----------



## CHINGON66

:wow:


> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Jun 11 2010, 01:46 AM~17755191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Skim




----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Aug 27 2010, 10:03 AM~18419925
> *anybody know any info on these,my homie got them in a yard sale awhile back and looks like it would mount where the dual antennas,it's 12 volt and lights up,we're wondering if this is from the old school days,we don't recall seeing these back in the day though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THOSE KINDA LOOK LIKE THEY WOULD GO ON A BIG RIG...IF ANYTHIN THAT WOULD LITE UP,WOULD BE THE SWAN WITH PLEXIGLSS WINGS ON THE FRONT....


----------



## NO-WAY

would sumbody post pics up of chicano swirls on sum cars i havent seen any n awhile and im keeping my car 80's and thinking about swirls :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Aug 28 2010, 08:25 PM~18430283
> *does anyone have more pics on this car????
> *


No but here is a pic of one I owned in 1980's...


----------



## lunatic

> No but here is a pic of one I owned in 1980's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> they tried to copy your ride :biggrin: they almost did it...kinda :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Aug 27 2010, 06:03 PM~18419925
> *anybody know any info on these,my homie got them in a yard sale awhile back and looks like it would mount where the dual antennas,it's 12 volt and lights up,we're wondering if this is from the old school days,we don't recall seeing these back in the day though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have seen some similar antennas before, those are supposed to sit on top of the front fenders on 50's cars and light up kinda so you know where your car ends when you try to park it in narrow spaces. Does look weird on later body styles tho..


----------



## Silentdawg

similar antenna, the knob lights up








100 dollar a pair, still in stock


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 30 2010, 12:11 AM~18437706
> *No but here is a pic of one I owned in 1980's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice Abel, I had seen this car before, I seen the pink 65 also, just wanted to see if the other 65 had any type of patterns on the hood................


----------



## CHINGON66

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Aug 30 2010, 04:11 PM~18441592
> *similar antenna, the knob lights up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 dollar a pair, still in stock
> *


 :wow:


----------



## purecandy az




----------



## TOPFAN

14 by 8 Supremes w/ PREMIUM SPORTWAY- 500's, yes, -500's not the 520.s!...  I bought them at ZEKES TIRE AND WHEEL in North Hollywood!


----------



## illstorm

:thumbsup: 500'S WOOOOOWWW!!!!


----------



## touchdowntodd

jesus christ abel... when we talked yesterday you didnt tell me you had the 8s on 500s~!!!!!!!!!!!!

damn thats nice


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 31 2010, 07:37 PM~18455465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 by 8 Supremes w/ PREMIUM SPORTWAY- 500's, yes, -500's not the 520.s!...  I bought them at ZEKES TIRE AND WHEEL in North Hollywood!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC




----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Sep 1 2010, 09:45 PM~18461362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think I need to go change my underwear :happysad:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 31 2010, 10:37 PM~18455465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 by 8 Supremes w/ PREMIUM SPORTWAY- 500's, yes, -500's not the 520.s!...  I bought them at ZEKES TIRE AND WHEEL in North Hollywood!
> *


man that 65 is so nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i never knew there was a 500 tire, :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Sep 1 2010, 03:50 PM~18461412
> *I think I need to go change my underwear  :happysad:
> *


x2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Sep 1 2010, 12:45 PM~18461362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## waffles

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Sep 1 2010, 12:45 PM~18461362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


more pics of this? :wow:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 1 2010, 03:37 AM~18455465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 by 8 Supremes w/ PREMIUM SPORTWAY- 500's, yes, -500's not the 520.s!...  I bought them at ZEKES TIRE AND WHEEL in North Hollywood!
> *



:worship:


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 31 2010, 06:37 PM~18455465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 by 8 Supremes w/ PREMIUM SPORTWAY- 500's, yes, -500's not the 520.s!...  I bought them at ZEKES TIRE AND WHEEL in North Hollywood!
> *


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 15 2005, 04:15 PM~3823789
> *YEA ,HES THE PREZ FOR NOW, MR ROCHA STILL HANGS WITH THEM,HERES A PIC OF ACERS 53,MR ROCHAS 65 AND CHARLIES(R.I.P) MERC.....
> *


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Jul 7 2010, 06:16 AM~17981428
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Bajito OG




----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Sep 3 2010, 09:04 AM~18478043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by waffles_@Sep 2 2010, 07:59 AM~18468916
> *more pics of this?  :wow:
> *


This was my 63.. I sold to one of our members...


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC




----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Sep 3 2010, 03:15 PM~18479296
> *This was my 63.. I sold to one of our members...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man what a pretty ass 63!! :biggrin:


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Sep 3 2010, 01:15 PM~18479296
> *This was my 63.. I sold to one of our members...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What kind/size tires are those?
And yes, It is bad ass.........


----------



## EL Monte

Hey guyz I got a question? Wat do u think a bout astros?My primo has a pair he's gona kick me down!Should I rockem or just sav money 2 get cragers! The almost look the same?But I heard back in the day they were da cheaper versoin? And I want that old skool look on my 77 monte


----------



## touchdowntodd

if they are in fact ASTROS (doubtfull), then rock the fuck outta them, tehy are original.. more than likely tehy are newer supremes which still look good

cragars are nice too.... its ur call, they are totally different


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by Coupe`s and Z's_@Sep 2 2010, 10:32 AM~18469559
> *
> *


HAVEN'T SEEN MR ACER,BUT MR ROCHA STILL RYDES HIS 5 TO SHOWS LIKE THIS 1 THAT THE CLASSICS THREW...  
















:cheesy:


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Sep 5 2010, 09:06 AM~18490964
> *HAVEN'T SEEN MR ACER,BUT MR ROCHA STILL RYDES HIS 5 TO SHOWS LIKE THIS 1 THAT THE CLASSICS THREW...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


that 65 is BADASS


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Sep 5 2010, 09:06 AM~18490964
> *HAVEN'T SEEN MR ACER,BUT MR ROCHA STILL RYDES HIS 5 TO SHOWS LIKE THIS 1 THAT THE CLASSICS THREW...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *



nice ride but needs some old school wheels


----------



## 66wita6

WELL THATS BOUT THE ONLY THANG HE'S CHANGED ON HIS 5,TRYIN TO FIND SUM OLD PICS OF HIS 5 BACK IN THE DAY......








RYDIN ON CLASSICS








RYDIN ON CRAGERS


----------



## 66wita6

THIS 5 CAMEOUT IN THE MOVIE HEARTBREAKER(OR SUM TIMES CALLED BETO)IT WAS IN THE CHASE SCENE AT THE END.....


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Sep 6 2010, 08:13 AM~18497128
> *WELL THATS BOUT THE ONLY THANG HE'S CHANGED ON HIS 5,TRYIN TO FIND SUM OLD PICS OF HIS 5 BACK IN THE DAY......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RYDIN ON CLASSICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RYDIN ON CRAGERS
> *


CRAGERS HELL YEAH :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

HERES ANOTHER WITH TRUE SPOKES N A SHOT OF THE INTERIOR IT HAD....








:thumbsup:


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi+Sep 5 2010, 07:29 PM~18494110-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice ride but needs some old school wheels
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 08:13 AM~18497128
> *WELL THATS BOUT THE ONLY THANG HE'S CHANGED ON HIS 5,TRYIN TO FIND SUM OLD PICS OF HIS 5 BACK IN THE DAY......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RYDIN ON CLASSICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RYDIN ON CRAGERS
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 10:07 AM~18497769
> *CRAGERS HELL YEAH :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-daomen_@Sep 6 2010, 10:11 AM~18497796
> *HERES ANOTHER WITH TRUE SPOKES N A SHOT OF THE INTERIOR IT HAD....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


cragars or trus and that interior back in :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: uffin:


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Sep 6 2010, 10:11 AM~18497796
> *HERES ANOTHER WITH TRUE SPOKES N A SHOT OF THE INTERIOR IT HAD....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


still thinking about doing the front end on mine like this


----------



## SAUL

do it stop thinking :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 6 2010, 04:43 PM~18500198
> *do it stop thinking :biggrin:
> *


*X's 2*


----------



## GM RIDER

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Sep 6 2010, 08:13 AM~18497128
> *WELL THATS BOUT THE ONLY THANG HE'S CHANGED ON HIS 5,TRYIN TO FIND SUM OLD PICS OF HIS 5 BACK IN THE DAY......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RYDIN ON CLASSICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RYDIN ON CRAGERS
> *


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Sep 6 2010, 10:11 AM~18497796
> *HERES ANOTHER WITH TRUE SPOKES N A SHOT OF THE INTERIOR IT HAD....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


nice bro


----------



## Supreme Seventies

supremeseventies.blogspot.com

We are always looking for pics for the site. We will give credit/shouts for all who contribute Individuals/Clubs/Comps. Please send all pics to [email protected]

SupremeSeventies/SX70's

supremeseventies.blogspot.com


----------



## illstorm

That 65 is one hell of a time line. Rolled on Cragars to Tru's to Knock offs. Now that's classic!


----------



## CHINGON66

ttt


----------



## Skim




----------



## BLUESIX

> This is BAD ASS :worship:


----------



## TOPFAN

Around 1992, My duece!


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: i can never get enough of this topic :yes:


----------



## touchdowntodd

abel... ur duece makes me think about keepin my 63 white big brotha


----------



## BULLY

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Sep 6 2010, 08:13 AM~18497128
> *WELL THATS BOUT THE ONLY THANG HE'S CHANGED ON HIS 5,TRYIN TO FIND SUM OLD PICS OF HIS 5 BACK IN THE DAY......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RYDIN ON CLASSICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RYDIN ON CRAGERS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: classics


----------



## BULLY

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Sep 5 2010, 09:06 AM~18490964
> *HAVEN'T SEEN MR ACER,BUT MR ROCHA STILL RYDES HIS 5 TO SHOWS LIKE THIS 1 THAT THE CLASSICS THREW...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


man i remember as a youngster being up before the sun was with my uncle and cuz on our way to miles square in the classics caravan :biggrin:


----------



## STR8RIDA

Anyone happen to have pics of a 60 Caddy built by Frank Derosa named either land shark or the blue shark?


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Sep 10 2010, 10:27 PM~18538706
> *Anyone happen to have pics of a 60 Caddy built by Frank Derosa named either land shark or the blue shark?
> *


this one ?
http://public.fotki.com/Rikster/11_car_pho...6/scan0021.html


----------



## touchdowntodd

mine at a lil show yesterday... just need to paint my skirts so it REALLY looks low LOL


----------



## lunatic

my 54 chevy in 79...my 78 monte in the 90's


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 11 2010, 08:28 AM~18540152
> *mine at a lil show yesterday... just need to paint my skirts so it REALLY looks low LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## illstorm

Now that what I call a lowrider :worship:


----------



## graham

one of the best topics


----------



## illstorm

Yes Sir!!!


----------



## Lil'Chuko

Does anyone have any pics of Steve's 66 Pontiac its the oldest lowrider in Groupe CC thats still around, and a pic of one of the oldest lowriders since the beginning that i am aware of Fernando Ruelas's 1939 Buick :dunno:


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by Lil'Chuko_@Sep 13 2010, 11:04 AM~18554968
> *Does anyone have any pics of Steve's 66 Pontiac its the oldest lowrider in Groupe CC thats still around, and a pic of one of the oldest lowriders since the beginning that i am aware of Fernando Ruelas's 1939 Buick  :dunno:
> *


the buick is in here..
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...57594581005075/


----------



## Lil'Chuko

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Sep 13 2010, 11:30 AM~18555140
> *the buick is in here..
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...57594581005075/
> *


thanks  I've seen it on Fernando's myspace I just wanted to know if there were more pics of it


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by graham_@Sep 12 2010, 06:05 PM~18549166
> *one of the best topics
> *


 :biggrin: THANX FOR THE COMPLEMENT,66wita6 HERE,JUST GOING UNDER THE NAME OF MY RYDE(IWANTMINEBACK!),AS FOR THE PICS THAT STARTED THIS TOPIC,WHERE THOSE OF MY JEFITOS ALBUM,HE WAS FROM OLD TIMES C.C HERE IN SANTA ANA,I LIKE HIM,ALSO GATHERED LOTS OF FRIENDS THRU THE LOWRIDER COMUNITTY(SUM OF HIS THAT I GREW UP WITH,MR ROCHA,DIEGO N CHARLIE,RIP,FROM THE CLASSICS,MR FELIX N SON LAWRENCE FROM THEE ARTISTICS,O.C CHAPT)WHICH THEY ALSO HAVE OLD PICS THAT THEY LET ME POST ON OCCASIONS LIKE THIS,LIKE THE PICS OF THE PONTIAC FROM GROUPE....ROLLIN ON CRAGERS...
















.....TRUSPOKES......








N HOW IT RYDES RITE NOW IN PRESENT DAY......








AND HERS SUM FROM THE HOMIS FROM JAPAN,CHOLO, PRETTY COOL PICS.....


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Sep 13 2010, 04:43 PM~18558405
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is fkn sick!! :wow:


----------



## Lil'Chuko

Firme topic TTT, and for all you lowriding vatos from back in the day is there a lowrider that's been around longer or as long as Fernando's 39


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## Guest

I love the old school look! Just plain and simple.:biggrin:


----------



## lunatic




----------



## CustomMachines

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Sep 14 2010, 01:43 AM~18558405
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cholo's one hell of an artist man, mad props for that japanese dude.


----------



## CustomMachines

> This is BAD ASS :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> X2 :worship:
Click to expand...


----------



## Bajito OG

TTT


----------



## steeko

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Mar 15 2010, 02:07 PM~16897333
> *pics of my celica
> 1992 show in San Jose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1995 with my homegirl Steph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1998 LRM San Bernadino show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2000 portland Oregon LRM show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010  my driveway in Stockton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i have a similar car to this. Wondering what size & offset rims these are. I'm trying to find reverse wires that wont stick out of the guards but still give plenty of dish.

The pic withe girl sitting in front of it with air jordan 9s, they look like 15" rims.


----------



## touchdowntodd

NEVER saw this car before... from a local show this weekend.. wtf, where was this! its AMAZING//. the midwest still knows whats up.. check out the partial vinyl top and all


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 20 2010, 07:45 AM~18609842
> *NEVER saw this car before... from a local show this weekend.. wtf, where was this! its AMAZING//. the midwest still knows whats up.. check out the partial vinyl top and all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Bajito OG

* BAJITO 1978 :biggrin: *


----------



## richards69impala

:0


> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 20 2010, 07:45 AM~18609842
> *NEVER saw this car before... from a local show this weekend.. wtf, where was this! its AMAZING//. the midwest still knows whats up.. check out the partial vinyl top and all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is nice!


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's




----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Sep 15 2010, 11:04 PM~18580338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## OKJessie




----------



## Bajito OG




----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

> _Originally posted by lowlow177_@Mar 23 2010, 09:34 PM~16978395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First car to ever hit back bumper was a Buick..... Go Regals!!!!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


I just went through this whole thread and this made my day. Awesome!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

My dad back in 1980...


----------



## spook




----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by OLDSKOOLWAYS_@Sep 25 2010, 06:13 PM~18660341
> *My dad back in 1980...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool car, and a great pic !! :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009

> _Originally posted by OLDSKOOLWAYS_@Sep 25 2010, 03:13 PM~18660341
> *My dad back in 1980...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice og pic :worship: :worship: :worship: crusing into the past


----------



## Bajito OG

BAJITO  OLD SCHOOL


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by OLDSKOOLWAYS_@Sep 25 2010, 03:13 PM~18660341
> *My dad back in 1980...*














:thumbsup:


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Sep 11 2010, 02:13 PM~18541344
> *my 54 chevy in 79...my 78 monte in the 90's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wish i hada done that ta my 78 thas whats up


----------



## lunatic

here's a pic of my first 78 monte in 81 before and after wrecking it for the third time


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Sep 3 2010, 12:15 PM~18479296
> *This was my 63.. I sold to one of our members...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  nice


----------



## angel dust 64

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Sep 26 2010, 10:33 PM~18669269
> *BAJITO   OLD SCHOOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


firme photos carnale


----------



## Bajito OG

> _Originally posted by angel dust 64_@Sep 27 2010, 07:53 PM~18677292
> *firme photos carnale
> *


*GRACIAS :wave: SINCE 1978 :biggrin: *


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by spook_@Sep 25 2010, 07:40 PM~18661454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Damn dig that chop.....


----------



## silverseven

there are so many beautiful cars being built today having so much money thrown into them and so much detail.....but the cars and these pictures have so much spirit. Sometimes i hear old dudes refer to certain people they new back in the day as "lowriders" that were different from just the cholos kinda like how "tagbangers" are different from "grafitti artists" some where along the lines it all became one and thats where we are at now. bums me out sometimes


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## illstorm

TTT


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by OLDSKOOLWAYS_@Sep 29 2010, 12:43 AM~18690055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## Injun Joe

> _Originally posted by OLDSKOOLWAYS_@Sep 25 2010, 04:13 PM~18660341
> *My dad back in 1980...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bad Ass Ride...you Don't see many of them LTD's on the street anymore :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## pauls 1967

AT THE CITY PARK IN CORONA


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by OLDSKOOLWAYS_@Sep 29 2010, 12:43 AM~18690055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S NICE :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Oct 9 2010, 12:23 AM~18771177
> *AT THE CITY PARK IN CORONA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THESE ARE COOL TOO :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Oct 9 2010, 12:26 AM~18771186
> *THESE ARE COOL TOO :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the love bro


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Oct 9 2010, 12:23 AM~18771177
> *AT THE CITY PARK IN CORONA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## pauls 1967

my tio johnnys ride the year was 1970 in corona cali on rockets and 5.20's lifted front and back


----------



## pauls 1967

and his old 1970 back in 1977 on tru spokes and a donut stearing wheel about to get painted


----------



## pauls 1967

and his first ride when he was 14 back in the early 60's and he lost it when he went into the army he thinks his mom sold it


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

:thumbsup: :drama: Good shit


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by BOWTIE RIDER_@Oct 10 2010, 12:48 AM~18775565
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :drama: Good shit
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## Rolled Brim

All nice shots...


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## GM RIDER

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Oct 10 2010, 08:21 PM~18779723
> *THANKS BRO
> *


My old school pics are not that old but i will post them soon


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by GM RIDER_@Oct 14 2010, 01:32 PM~18810863
> *My old school pics are not that old but i will post them soon
> *


post them big dogg


----------



## rnaudin

this topic needs to be on the first page :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

:yes:


----------



## laidlow62

Great thread!


----------



## rnaudin




----------



## pauls 1967

IN FRONT OF MY GRANDPAS PAD IN CORONA THE YEAR WAS 1971 THIS PIC WAS TOKEN


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Oct 18 2010, 08:39 PM~18844777
> *IN FRONT OF MY GRANDPAS PAD IN CORONA THE YEAR WAS 1971 THIS PIC WAS TOKEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: great pic, anymore ? :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 18 2010, 06:12 PM~18845143
> *:thumbsup: great pic, anymore ? :biggrin:
> *


im still looking


----------



## GM RIDER

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Oct 14 2010, 01:46 PM~18811005
> *post them big dogg
> *




















Never knew where to post them on this topic or blast to the past but your uncles pic reminded me of my uncles taken back in the early 70's










My dads first car purchased at DeAnza Chevrolet in Riverside in 1964. The reason I always wanted a 3 and driven to high school years later as a senior by yours truly  . Will post what I have down the road. Stay tuned


----------



## CHINGON66

> _Originally posted by spook_@Sep 25 2010, 10:40 PM~18661454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ORALE


----------



## DIPN714

AND ITS CUT;;HYDROS


----------



## lunatic

found this on the hamb


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by GM RIDER_@Oct 20 2010, 05:50 PM~18864176
> *
> 
> My dads first car purchased at DeAnza Chevrolet in Riverside in 1964.  The reason I always wanted a 3 and driven to high school years later as a senior by yours truly  .  Will post what I have down the road. Stay tuned
> *


THEY ARE KNOCKING DOWN THAT OLD DEALER SHIP IN DOWNTOWN RIVERSIDE I CAN SEE THE OLD DE ANZA CHEVROLET SIGN


----------



## pauls 1967

CORONA CALIF 1979 CRUISING AROUND FOURTH STREET PARK


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Oct 21 2010, 03:49 PM~18871617
> *CORONA CALIF 1979 CRUISING AROUND FOURTH STREET PARK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW !!! Great stuff !! thanks for postin em up, !!! :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 21 2010, 02:05 PM~18872173
> *WOW !!! Great stuff !! thanks for postin em up, !!! :biggrin:
> *


no problem homie just bumping it up


----------



## lunatic

:wow: :wow:


----------



## angel dust 64

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Sep 26 2010, 10:33 PM~18669269
> *BAJITO   OLD SCHOOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean impala in da pit :biggrin: somethings never change :biggrin:


----------



## GM RIDER




----------



## GM RIDER

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Oct 21 2010, 12:49 PM~18871617
> *THEY ARE KNOCKING DOWN THAT OLD DEALER SHIP IN DOWNTOWN RIVERSIDE I CAN SEE THE OLD DE ANZA CHEVROLET SIGN
> *


  Great pics. Know those locations well. They represent alot of history in Corona. Looks like alot of those cars are no longer around. I dont see them


----------



## OKJessie




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by GM RIDER_@Oct 21 2010, 10:47 PM~18877029
> * Great pics.  Know those locations well.  They represent alot of history in Corona.  Looks like alot of those cars are no longer around.  I dont see them
> *


NO THOSE RIDES AINT AROUND ANYMORE THE ONLY 1 I KNO THATS STILL AROUND THE BLACK 1948 FLEETLINE ITS IN A BACK YARD ON TRU SPOKES THE TRU SPOKES ARE GETTING RUSTED


----------



## servant of christ

*CHECK THIS VIDEO FROM 1979, ITS A PROMO FOR THE L.A SUPER SHOW IN 1979*


----------



## Silentdawg

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## marquez 38




----------



## marquez 38




----------



## servant of christ

*SORRY ABOUT ALL THE SHAKING IT WAS AN OLD VEDIO CAMERA*


----------



## illstorm

:thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd

just home, too dark for pics even in my garage.. it looks INSANE in teh light.. heres a quick video... dark in my garage sorry.. the pics are from jaymes shop..

BLUE MOON KUSTOMS ... oshkosh WI.. thats right, WI!


----------



## Bajito OG

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG+Sep 26 2010, 09:33 PM~18669269-->
> 
> 
> 
> BAJITO   OLD SCHOOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-angel dust 64_@Oct 21 2010, 03:49 PM~18873125
> *clean impala in da pit  :biggrin: somethings never change  :biggrin:
> *


No they don't :biggrin:


----------



## Bajito OG

1978 :biggrin: 










ontario :biggrin: 










ontario :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## Homie Styln

> *CHECK THIS VIDEO FROM 1979, ITS A PROMO FOR THE L.A SUPER SHOW IN 1979*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ====================================
> 
> Could they have found 2 more stupid people, then these 2...


----------



## silverseven

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 24 2010, 09:10 PM~18897406
> *just home, too dark for pics even in my garage.. it looks INSANE in teh light.. heres a quick video... dark in my garage sorry.. the pics are from jaymes shop..
> 
> BLUE MOON KUSTOMS ... oshkosh WI.. thats right, WI!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: its comin back around again.


----------



## Alex U Faka

_*T.T.T*_


----------



## rnaudin

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>TTT</span>


----------



## angel dust 64

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Oct 24 2010, 10:06 PM~18898096
> *1978 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ontario :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ontario :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh yea nice and they never will


----------



## RareClass

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Oct 21 2010, 12:49 PM~18871617
> *CORONA CALIF 1979 CRUISING AROUND FOURTH STREET PARK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THOSE ARE SOME OLD PICS THOSE WERE THE GOOD OLD DAYS ON FOURTH STREET DO YOU GOT ANY MORE PICS POST THEM UP GOOD LOOKING OUT PAUL :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Oct 25 2010, 12:15 AM~18900040
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SCLA




----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Oct 21 2010, 11:28 PM~18877307
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What magazine is in the back?


----------



## touchdowntodd

from today.... 

need to clean my whitwalls I KNOW lol.. just rolled it outside for a couple pics of teh roof


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 29 2010, 04:03 PM~18942356
> *from today....
> 
> need to clean my whitwalls I KNOW lol.. just rolled it outside for a couple pics of teh roof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good todd,very nice


----------



## Silentdawg

a little scrapin going on, Los Angeles circa 1977  
















64 SS on Cragars


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 30 2010, 01:03 AM~18942356
> *from today....
> 
> need to clean my whitwalls I KNOW lol.. just rolled it outside for a couple pics of teh roof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lookign real good tod!


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Oct 10 2006, 07:13 PM~6343032
> *Yeah that's his Belair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


know it was sold to japan......does anyone know if it was featured n a japan issue of lrm???


----------



## jose510ss

just a nice vid for them oakland riders the part before this one their crusin down E14 
XR_Lca6WPYM&NR=1


----------



## gottie




----------



## Bajito OG

DEEP DISH  ERA  1987


<img src=\'http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb209/1BAJITO/corrvet.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb209/1BAJITO/corrvet1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## illstorm

:thumbsup: Man those were the dayz


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Oct 24 2010, 09:06 PM~18898096
> *1978
> ontario :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like this was the same day.  Is that your '64 in the background? :0


----------



## Bajito OG

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Nov 10 2010, 02:55 PM~19035385
> *Looks like this was the same day.   Is that your '64 in the background? :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Might be cause that looks like clubs members in front of the car with og club jackets [ brown and gold ] 
I belive ENCHANTMENT C.C. threw that show' 
Those were cool vatos.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 25 2010, 03:10 AM~18897406
> *just home, too dark for pics even in my garage.. it looks INSANE in teh light.. heres a quick video... dark in my garage sorry.. the pics are from jaymes shop..
> 
> BLUE MOON KUSTOMS ... oshkosh WI.. thats right, WI!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i seen these blue moon kustoms paint jobs on motor cycle tanks, these guys dont fuck around when it comes to layin down some skills.'

wildest paint jobs i seen in a long time.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 10 2010, 04:10 PM~19035899
> *i seen these blue moon kustoms paint jobs on motor cycle tanks, these guys dont fuck around when it comes to layin down some skills.'
> 
> wildest paint jobs i seen in a long time.
> *


looks good


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Oct 24 2010, 08:57 PM~18897983
> *No they don't :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


baddass pics


----------



## gseeds




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Nov 10 2010, 03:34 PM~19035657
> *Might be cause that looks like clubs members in front of the car with og club jackets [ brown and gold ]
> I belive ENCHANTMENT C.C. threw that show'
> Those were cool vatos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_That looks like John Galvin Park on 4th and Grove in Onterio._


----------



## mrboscodelagente

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 24 2010, 06:20 PM~18896867
> *SORRY ABOUT ALL THE SHAKING IT WAS AN OLD VEDIO CAMERA
> *



who was the artist and the name of the first song on your video?


----------



## rnaudin




----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Oct 29 2010, 03:04 PM~18941556
> *What magazine is in the back?
> *


I would bet it is an early lowrider.


----------



## rnaudin




----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 13 2010, 02:30 PM~19059825
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: wish this car was still out here.one of my favorite 65s


----------



## rnaudin

TTT


----------



## 19jaquez84




----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin




----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 25 2010, 04:10 AM~18897406
> *just home, too dark for pics even in my garage.. it looks INSANE in teh light.. heres a quick video... dark in my garage sorry.. the pics are from jaymes shop..
> 
> BLUE MOON KUSTOMS ... oshkosh WI.. thats right, WI!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




BEAUTIFUL, just the way i like it :biggrin:


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 25 2010, 03:20 AM~18896867
> *SORRY ABOUT ALL THE SHAKING IT WAS AN OLD VEDIO CAMERA
> *



Ive seen some of your posts with facts from back in the day and now this video, much respect :thumbsup:


----------



## GM RIDER

> from a different topic if you havent already seen them


----------



## Marsellus

good stuf here mayne!!!! keep those pix comin


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

HERES SUM THAT I GOT FROM SUM1'S FACEBOOK.......THANX HOMIE....


----------



## 66wita6




----------



## 66wita6

I THINK THIS IS IN PRESENT TIME,HIS RYDE DONE OL SKOOL STYLE,MUCH PROPS HOMIE :nicoderm: :yes: 
















































:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

:h5:


----------



## 66wita6




----------



## 66wita6




----------



## 66wita6

I THINK HE COMMENTED THAT HIS UNCLE WRAPPED THE PRIX AROUND A POLE OR SUMTHIN.......


----------



## 66wita6

BUT THAT DIDN'T HOLD THE HOMIE BACK...


----------



## 66wita6

NOW TIME FOR SUM1 ELSE TO POST UP IN HERE....PASS THE WIRE.....


----------



## 66wita6

336,420 VIEWS,DAMM PROUD THAT JENTE STILL ENJOY VIEWIN THE PICS OF "OUR PAST"..........DAOMEN,FORMERLY 66wita6 :nicoderm:


----------



## mrboscodelagente

since the beginning of time...


----------



## BEAST

BEST TOPIC ON LAYITLOW


----------



## lunatic

:wow:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Nov 22 2010, 09:19 AM~19131819
> *Ive seen some of your posts with facts from back in the day and now this video, much respect :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## richards69impala




----------



## icebox

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 10 2010, 05:10 PM~19035899
> *i seen these blue moon kustoms paint jobs on motor cycle tanks, these guys dont fuck around when it comes to layin down some skills.'
> 
> wildest paint jobs i seen in a long time.
> *


This paint on the roof is as good or better that any thing today!!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Nov 26 2010, 08:45 AM~19168033
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :angry: awe fuck not the gp!


----------



## rnaudin




----------



## rnaudin




----------



## marquez 38




----------



## Low_Ryde




----------



## 94pimplac

:wow: :0


----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## richards69impala




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

> _Originally posted by marquez 38_@Nov 28 2010, 11:24 AM~19182197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PICS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Nov 28 2010, 05:25 PM~19184712
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## BEAST

ttt


----------



## LostInSanPedro

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Nov 28 2010, 05:25 PM~19184712
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



do your own chrome plating at home!?


----------



## richards69impala

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Nov 28 2010, 02:59 PM~19183416
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What is the date on this magazine?Thanks!


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Nov 29 2010, 07:03 AM~19188583
> *What is the date on this magazine?Thanks!
> *


LOOKS LIKE APRIL 1958


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

> _Originally posted by marquez 38_@Nov 28 2010, 11:24 AM~19182197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :drama:I think I've seen this movie :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK




----------



## KingsWood

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 30 2010, 09:46 AM~19199952
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool pic


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## jose510ss

got these that feature some lowriders


----------



## EL KOLORADO

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 30 2010, 08:46 AM~19199952
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie




----------



## richards69impala




----------



## babymaker54




----------



## Resortez

> _Originally posted by marquez 38_@Nov 28 2010, 12:24 PM~19182197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


QUE VIVA OLDIES


----------



## RdnLow63

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Nov 29 2010, 07:03 AM~19188583
> *What is the date on this magazine?Thanks!
> *


on the HAMB it said Sept '59


----------



## RdnLow63

in the new Hot Rod Deluxe- pic supposedly from Feb '59


----------



## RdnLow63

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Dec 1 2010, 07:06 PM~19213639
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RdnLow63




----------



## eltrokezonly

look-n 4 for more oldsku pics of 1973-88 trucks


----------



## illstorm

> *richards69impala
> post Nov 28 2010, 12:36 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Top Chopped 4 inches and what looks like a rivi grill.


----------



## Marsellus




----------



## richards69impala

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Dec 7 2010, 05:46 AM~19261103
> *Top Chopped 4 inches  and what looks like a rivi grill.
> *


I wonder if this car is still around?


----------



## osolo59




----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Dec 2 2010, 06:31 PM~19222512
> *
> *





















_Ironic the first real Lowrider,....was a FORD!_


----------



## lowlowlow

does that predate the Xsonic then?



> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Dec 2 2010, 06:30 PM~19222507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the new Hot Rod Deluxe- pic supposedly from Feb '59
> *


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Dec 9 2010, 09:38 AM~19281873
> *does that predate the Xsonic then?
> *


yes, Jim's 54 Ford was lifted a few years before X-Sonic.



the new owner of the Ford has great plans for it to preserve the history of the car.


----------



## illstorm

> *(RdnLow63 @ Dec 2 2010, 06:31 PM)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 History 101 


> *TATTOO-76  Posted Today, 11:23 AM
> yes, Jim's 54 Ford was lifted a few years before X-Sonic.. *


I recall you saying something awhile back about a car that predates X-sonic. Much respect homie you called it!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Dec 9 2010, 12:20 PM~19282998
> *:0 History 101
> 
> I recall you saying something awhile back about a car  that predates X-sonic. Much respect homie you called it!
> *


a friend of mine owns that car now. its in GREAT hands.


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 9 2010, 09:24 AM~19283028
> *a friend of mine owns that car now. its in GREAT hands.
> *


So the first lifted car was a Ford.  :biggrin:


----------



## bedslead

NICE!!!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Dec 9 2010, 04:42 PM~19284914
> *So the first lifted car was a Ford.   :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 29 2010, 05:03 PM~18942356
> *from today....
> 
> need to clean my whitwalls I KNOW lol.. just rolled it outside for a couple pics of teh roof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS HOMIE


----------



## illstorm

Super Badazz


----------



## LITO

Majestics So.Cal. :biggrin:


----------



## SargeistExistingII

> _Originally posted by GM RIDER_@Nov 22 2010, 05:45 PM~19134261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 
Punch 84?!?!?


----------



## RdnLow63

> _Originally posted by LITO_@Dec 10 2010, 12:35 AM~19290354
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majestics So.Cal. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

More pics plz


----------



## illstorm

> *LITO  Posted Today, 03:35 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Square headlights


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by LITO_@Dec 10 2010, 01:35 AM~19290354
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majestics So.Cal. :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: 
THATS A BADASS PIC!!


----------



## richards69impala




----------



## 94pimplac

> _Originally posted by LITO_@Dec 10 2010, 12:35 AM~19290354
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majestics So.Cal. :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by SargeistExistingII_@Dec 10 2010, 04:38 PM~19295352
> *:0
> Punch 84?!?!?
> *


yes :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

walt prey paint job, :biggrin: .


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## Hialeah56

me and my friend Joel back in the days, I had the 66 and Joel the 75 grandville with matching shorts :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

> _Originally posted by LITO_@Dec 10 2010, 12:35 AM~19290354
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majestics So.Cal. :biggrin:
> *


Bad ass! :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## El Aztec Pride

> from a different topic if you havent already seen them
> 
> 
> 
> KENNY'S 'PUNCH' HUH!! :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## 94pimplac

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Nov 28 2010, 09:47 AM~19181742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: damm


----------



## LITO

MAJESTICS SO.CAL. :biggrin: WHERE IT REALLY STARTED :wow:


----------



## richards69impala




----------



## TOPFAN

How low can you go?


----------



## touchdowntodd

PERFECT abel


----------



## TOPFAN

1982...


----------



## RdnLow63

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Dec 18 2010, 08:34 PM~19364235
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Saw this at the Grand National Roadster show last year


----------



## bigbelly




----------



## richards69impala




----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Dec 24 2010, 07:43 PM~19414762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Early custom! :thumbsup:


----------



## richards69impala

Check out the 57 in the background!


----------



## gseeds

1997,harbor city california. :biggrin: 








12/28/2010 south carolina


----------



## kustombuilder

:wow:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Dec 25 2010, 02:43 AM~19414762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice , is that a relative that owned the kustom?
love seein pics like this.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Dec 29 2010, 03:55 AM~19444561
> *1997,harbor city california. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12/28/2010 south carolina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what the hell happened to the painted roof?


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 29 2010, 12:00 AM~19444612
> *what the hell happened to the painted roof?
> *


11 years of sitting out in the carolina sun, poor top had to idea what it was in for.


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Dec 28 2010, 07:55 PM~19444561
> *1997,harbor city california. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12/28/2010 south carolina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## LITO

MAJESTICS SO.CAL. :biggrin:


----------



## richards69impala

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 28 2010, 08:58 PM~19444590
> *very nice , is that a relative that owned the kustom?
> love seein pics like this.
> *


No i got it off another website.


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Dec 28 2010, 07:55 PM~19444561
> *1997,harbor city california. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12/28/2010 south carolina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  WHAT A SHAME!! :angry:


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS




----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by LITO_@Dec 28 2010, 09:21 PM~19444806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAJESTICS SO.CAL.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rlowrod

> _Originally posted by LITO_@Dec 10 2010, 12:35 AM~19290354
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majestics So.Cal. :biggrin:
> *


Mines second from last :biggrin: :biggrin:
Damn that was a lifetime ago :biggrin:


----------



## illmatic 63

my uncles oldskool plaque


----------



## peter cruz

*Her are some of my TECHNIQUES collection of old pics.*


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by LITO_@Dec 28 2010, 09:21 PM~19444806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAJESTICS SO.CAL.  :biggrin:
> *


i member those rides :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 3 2011, 04:39 PM~19492486
> *Her are some of my TECHNIQUES collection of old pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 3 2011, 04:39 PM~19492486
> *Her are some of my TECHNIQUES collection of old pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Nice pics! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## richards69impala




----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 3 2011, 05:39 PM~19492486
> *Her are some of my TECHNIQUES collection of old pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Koo pics


----------



## GM RIDER

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 3 2011, 04:39 PM~19492486
> *Her are some of my TECHNIQUES collection of old pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowrider247

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Dec 28 2010, 08:55 PM~19444561
> *1997,harbor city california. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12/28/2010 south carolina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow:


----------



## $hameless

Nice pic!!!


> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Oct 18 2010, 05:39 PM~18844777
> *IN FRONT OF MY GRANDPAS PAD IN CORONA THE YEAR WAS 1971 THIS PIC WAS TOKEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## peter cruz

<span style=\'color:blue\'>
This picture is in the March 2011 issue of LRM on page 98 LOWRIDER Retro A LOWRIDER THROWBACK asking "WHO'S LUCKY TO STILL BE AROUND!" It was never about luck for TECHNIQUES LOS ANGELES Car Club. We started in East LA back in 1972 and we are who we are today because of My Brothers that put in some serious work during the 70's & 80's and continue to "EACH AND EVERYDAY TFFT." 
"TECHNIQUES is Celebrating 39 Years Of Traditional Low Riding In 2011." </span>
















:nicoderm: uffin: :420:


----------



## LITO

Little John's ITALIAN STALLION
Majestics So.Cal. :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

> _Originally posted by LITO_@Jan 8 2011, 09:01 PM~19543926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little John's ITALIAN STALLION
> Majestics So.Cal. :biggrin:
> *


Nice!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 8 2011, 08:20 PM~19543581
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>
> This picture is in the March 2011 issue of LRM on page 98 LOWRIDER Retro A LOWRIDER THROWBACK asking "WHO'S LUCKY TO STILL BE AROUND!"  It was never about luck for TECHNIQUES LOS ANGELES Car Club.  We started in East LA back in 1972 and we are who we are today because of My Brothers that put in some serious work during the 70's & 80's and continue to "EACH AND EVERYDAY TFFT."
> "TECHNIQUES is Celebrating 39 Years Of Traditional Low Riding In 2011." </span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:  uffin:  :420:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760

MEMBERS ONLY.CC.NORTH COUNTY SAN DIEGO..TTT


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Jan 6 2011, 08:23 PM~19525128
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## 66wita6

GLAD THAT YOUR UP IN HERE JESSE,STILL HAVE YOUR JEFITO IN OUR PRAYERS CARNAL...... :angel:


----------



## peter cruz

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 10 2011, 09:35 PM~19561919
> *
> *


LiL Jesse, Some more old ones I've collected of your Dad's old car.


----------



## Spooky J

Love the Pics and all the old styles. 

Keep it Low !!!


----------



## Spooky J




----------



## Silentdawg




----------



## servant of christ

*NITE LIFE CAR CLUB
BALDWIN PARK CALIFAS
1979 *


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6

:yes:


----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

:yes:


----------



## 66wita6

:drama:


----------



## 66wita6

:h5:


----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:


----------



## GM RIDER

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Jan 17 2011, 11:16 AM~19619898
> *:h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Good stuff. Kept me busy


----------



## peter cruz

Talking about NITE LIFE in Baldwin Park, CA Look at what I got here some more pics in Baldwin Park and repping the SGV. From TECHNIQUES, REALITY, EPICS SGV and of course NITE LIFE BP. In the first pic is my Compa Andy and Rachel Rivera from TECHNIQUES L.A. CHAPTER III located in Baldwin Park, CA but do check out his plaque in the first 2 pics! In the 3rd pic is Ernie Valdez's 81 Regal (RIP Compa), Ricardo's bike and Andy's 65 Malibu and all from TECHNIQUES L.A. CHAPTER III and from BP. Then Ernie joined NITE LIFE Baldwin Park. Then the pic from LRM 1982 TECHNIQUES, REALITY AND EPICS Dance at the Downtown LA HOLIDAY INN. In the top pic on the left is Ricardo showing his colors, David Zerate President of EPICS in the middle and me on the right at 19. On the pic to the right of me is Joey "Ears" aka "Family Jewels" at 15 years old and under Joey is NITE LIFE BP Albert Acosta and my Primo Charlie Ortiz and I don't remember the other guys names with them in the pic. In the pic of all the guys looking the same way is Jerry from TECHNIQUES, Albert from NITE LIFE, David Zerate EPICS and one of the Bruno Bros from REALITY. The silver & black 69 Olds Cutty was my first car in TECHNIQUES L.A. Chapter III at Sierra Vista High School car show in BP like it says in the bottom lower left corner JAN 83. In the last pic is of TECHNIQUES BIKE CLUB Benny Miranda and Peter Robles started our Bike Club 29 years ago in BP and today Benny is now TECHNIQUES Mother Chapter VP and owner of the 67 Impala "BlacK Magic" 
<img src=\'http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e105/Brianda47/012-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## peter cruz

Pic from !979 my first car a 1969 Olds Cutty at 16 years old and rolling on Cragers and primer spots for my last 2 years of High School and before I joined my car club and after I joined TECHNIQUES in 1981 this is what it looked like after only 2 months paint, lifts and wires from Tru-Spokes to Tru- Classics and then to Tru-Rays.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 17 2011, 11:33 PM~19626965
> *Talking about NITE LIFE in Baldwin Park, CA  Look at what I got here some more pics in Baldwin Park and repping the SGV.  From TECHNIQUES, REALITY, EPICS SGV and of course NITE LIFE BP.  In the first pic is my Compa Andy and Rachel Rivera from TECHNIQUES L.A. CHAPTER III located in Baldwin Park, CA  but do check out his plaque in the first 2 pics!  In the 3rd pic is Ernie Valdez's 81 Regal (RIP Compa), Ricardo's bike and Andy's 65 Malibu and all from TECHNIQUES L.A. CHAPTER III and from BP.  Then Ernie joined NITE LIFE Baldwin Park.  Then the pic from LRM 1982 TECHNIQUES, REALITY AND EPICS Dance at the Downtown LA HOLIDAY INN.  In the top pic on the left is Ricardo showing his colors, David Zerate President of EPICS in the middle and me on the right at 19.  On the pic to the right of me is Joey "Ears" aka "Family Jewels" at 15 years old and under Joey is NITE LIFE BP Albert Acosta and my Primo Charlie Ortiz and I don't remember the other guys names with them in the pic.  In the pic of all the guys looking the same way is Jerry from TECHNIQUES, Albert from NITE LIFE, David Zerate EPICS and one of the Bruno Bros from REALITY.  The silver & black 69 Olds Cutty was my first car in TECHNIQUES L.A. Chapter III at Sierra Vista High School car show in BP like it says in the bottom lower left corner JAN 83.  In the last pic is of TECHNIQUES BIKE CLUB Benny Miranda and Peter Robles started our Bike Club 29 years ago in BP and today Benny is now TECHNIQUES Mother Chapter VP and owner of the 67 Impala "BlacK Magic"
> <img src=\'http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e105/Brianda47/012-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE. REPRESENTING THE BIG SGV ALL THE WAY


----------



## IMPNRIVI

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 16 2011, 12:44 AM~19609870
> *NITE LIFE CAR CLUB
> BALDWIN PARK CALIFAS
> 1979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I used to hang with those dudes back in the day. I would stop by the KFC in BP where they would meet on Friday nights before I would go to our lot back in East Los.

Anyone know whatever happened to George Nunez and Ross. I used to dig Ross' lifted bug. It was the only one rolling around back then. Haven't seen those guys in 30 years!


----------



## IMPNRIVI

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 22 2010, 10:03 PM~19398702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1982...
> *


Dang Abel, still the most beautiful paint job I have ever seen! :biggrin:


----------



## IMPNRIVI

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN+Aug 31 2010, 08:37 PM~18455465-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 by 8 Supremes w/ PREMIUM SPORTWAY- 500's, yes, -500's not the 520.s!...  I bought them at ZEKES TIRE AND WHEEL in North Hollywood!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NEWLIFE ELA_@Sep 1 2010, 01:45 PM~18461362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Abel and Albert, you viejos stop playing with your Supremes! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Jan 17 2011, 01:13 PM~19619862
> *:drama:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: uffin: better than any caliswangin or other lowrider vid i have bought :yes:


----------



## SPOOK82

BADD ASS PICS AND VIDEOS MY JEFITA WAS LOOKING THROUGH IT AND SAID THIS TOPIC TOOK HER WAY BACK  :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

GLAD IT BROUGHT BACK SUM GOOD MEMORIES :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by IMPNRIVI_@Jan 18 2011, 10:58 PM~19636050
> *Dang Abel, still the most beautiful paint job I have ever seen!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 19 2011, 08:10 PM~19643561
> *
> *


ttt


----------



## 94pimplac

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Jan 17 2011, 11:13 AM~19619862
> *:drama:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## peter cruz

> _Originally posted by IMPNRIVI_@Jan 18 2011, 10:53 PM~19635993
> *I used to hang with those dudes back in the day. I would stop by the KFC in BP where they would  meet on Friday nights before I would go to our lot back in East Los.
> 
> Anyone know whatever happened to George Nunez and Ross. I used to dig Ross' lifted bug. It was the only one rolling around back then. Haven't seen those guys in 30 years!
> *


I just saw them all at my Compa Ernie Valdez's funeral in Novenber just last year he was also from NITE LIFE he had the white & blue 81 Regal on Tru-Rays and was also the first to have side to said in our area back in 1981 when he was from TECHNIQUES. Both George and Ross are Correctional Officers for CDC. Here is a pic of Albert Acosta who is married to my Prima Theres from Azusa and they now live out in the IE. Well then you got to remember Tudy the President of NITE LIFE CC his wife Danny and only son Anthony were both brutally murdered at their home in Ontario about a year and a half ago and ever since then my Nephew LiL Ernie has lived with his Nino Tudy and keeps him company each and everyday so he's not alone and what a sad situation that is so keep Tudy in your prayers. Let me see do you remember Rick Gadoy he's a Pastor in Monrovia or Duarte. How about my Primo Charlie Ortiz from Azusa do you remember him he is in the pic in a kind of a checkered shirt and tie? He now lives in 29 Palms and has a little baby boy and my Primo Charlie's like 50 and in the second pic is Albert Jeraque also from NITE LIFE. I know he is not from NITE LIFE CC but how about David Zerate President of EPICS SGV do you remember him also or how about the Bruno Brother from REALITY CC at the front of the line up? Hey Carnal if you want hit me up and I'll give you their ph#er's. You are right they did have their lot on lock down at the KFC on Ramona Blvd. in Baldwin Park. I miss those dayz but what great memories I do have.


----------



## ssindio64

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 21 2005, 02:20 PM~3858819
> *nice 2nd pic looks like a model car huh
> *


 :thumbsup: LOCO!


----------



## gottie




----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Jan 17 2011, 07:16 PM~19619898
> *:h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Does anyone know whats that song is playing at 4:40 

Thanks.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jan 24 2011, 04:10 AM~19680572
> *Does anyone know whats that song is playing at 4:40
> 
> Thanks.
> *


----------



## 66wita6

DAMM,1ST TIME I SEEN THIS TRAILER TO THE MOVIE.... BLVD NIGHTS




 :nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6

YOU ALL GONA LOVE THIS......




 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup: 




 uffin:


----------



## 66wita6

:yes:


----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6

THANX TO KIDEUCE!!


----------



## 66wita6

LIFE WAS MORE SIMPLE...QUE NO


----------



## LITO

> DAMM,1ST TIME I SEEN THIS TRAILER TO THE MOVIE.... BLVD NIGHTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> ANGEL'S 68 "FANTASY" AT :54 AND 1:04 :biggrin:
> MAJESTICS SO.CAL.


----------



## Bajito OG

* BAJITO :biggrin: OLD SCHOOL  *


----------



## steadydippin4life

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Nov 28 2010, 09:46 AM~19181737
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does anyone have this magazine im looking for a pic of the green camaro in this issue


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63

from the Watson exhibit @ GNRS


----------



## melow72

:nicoderm:


----------



## gottie




----------



## 66wita6

RYDE IN PEACE TO 1 OF THE LEGENDS N OWNER OF THE WORLD FAMOUS GYPSY ROSE.....JESSE VALADEZ SR.....




 :angel:


----------



## LOWRAIDER59

DAVE MUNOZ PRESIDENT OF STREET LIFE NORTH CAL 1978-1981


----------



## LOWRAIDER59




----------



## steadydippin4life

> _Originally posted by steadydippin4life_@Jan 26 2011, 09:20 AM~19702058
> *does anyone have this magazine im looking for a pic of the green camaro in this issue
> *


im looking for the green 87 irocc with the 17x9 daytons in the orlies magazine i think it was the 1994 issue


----------



## illmatic 63




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Feb 3 2011, 09:02 PM~19781744
> *RYDE IN PEACE TO 1 OF THE LEGENDS N OWNER OF THE WORLD FAMOUS GYPSY ROSE.....JESSE VALADEZ SR.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angel:
> *


Man, what a great video...nice job & will be greatly missed..RIP & OneLuv!


----------



## 66wita6

IT SURE WAS 1 BADASS DAY YESTERDAY,LOTS OF LOLOS FROM THE PAST TO PAY RESPECTS TO 1 OF THE TRUE LOWRIDING LEGENDS,JESSE VALADEZ SR...R.I.P


----------



## 66wita6

:angel:


----------



## 66wita6

:angel:


----------



## 925rider




----------



## DUBB-C

R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Jan 17 2011, 06:18 PM~19619914
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


something about them bombs cruizin at 2:17, makes me wish mine was already finished.


----------



## bonneville77

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Dec 24 2009, 03:43 PM~16080854
> *HERE'S ANAD FROM THE PAST,ANYONE SEEN WHO USE TO RIDE THEM ON THEIR LOLO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Steve Gonzales These rims never went into production...n being a founding father of LRM from 1979, well I have this one rim ever made. Jaime the owner of Custom Rim n Tire in San Gabriel Valley was to be the sole distributor n Jay of true spoke was maker of this rim. Spokes were square.


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by bonneville77_@Feb 9 2011, 10:49 AM~19826963
> *Steve Gonzales These rims never went into production...n being a founding father of LRM from 1979, well I have this one rim ever made. Jaime the owner of Custom Rim n Tire in San Gabriel Valley was to be the sole distributor n Jay of true spoke was maker of this rim. Spokes were square.
> *


post pics!


----------



## Bajito OG

*  Bajito  1978  *


----------



## Orpheus

> _Originally posted by T-Lo_@Mar 17 2009, 09:19 AM~~
> *damn alex ! i remember dave and ernest always talking about this stuff.
> *


Cool pics waiting for moore


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by Orpheus_@Feb 9 2011, 12:06 PM~19827454
> *Cool pics waiting for moore
> *


Whats going on? I was up in Delano on Friday my Tio Vince and Willie both said whats up..


----------



## LITO

MY FIRST RIDE IN 1976 SHAVED DOOR HANDLES, SQUARE HEADLIGHTS :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by bonneville77+Feb 9 2011, 11:49 AM~19826963-->
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Gonzales These rims never went into production...n being a founding father of LRM from 1979, well I have this one rim ever made. Jaime the owner of Custom Rim n Tire in San Gabriel Valley was to be the sole distributor n Jay of true spoke was maker of this rim. Spokes were square.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowlowlow_@Feb 9 2011, 11:57 AM~19827017
> *post pics!
> *


X123322131223;.44:34 Square spokes what an odd thing to see.


----------



## SixtyFiveOlds

still my daily


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SixtyFiveOlds_@Feb 10 2011, 01:51 PM~19834288
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still my daily
> *


Nice, any more pictures? :biggrin:


----------



## listoB

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 21 2005, 10:08 AM~3856963
> *poor 63
> *


theres always some dumbass who fucks up their car and is willing to take it in public.... we all know one


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by listoB_@Feb 10 2011, 08:10 AM~19834969
> *theres always some dumbass who fucks up their car and is willing to take it in public.... we all know one
> *


That was like 30 years ago, it was cool back then. Maybe the chop was cool but that vinyl is silly


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Sep 21 2005, 10:08 AM~3856963-->
> 
> 
> 
> poor 63
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 08:10 AM~19834969
> *theres always some dumbass who fucks up their car and is willing to take it in public.... we all know one
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowlowlow_@Feb 10 2011, 08:14 AM~19834991
> *That was like 30 years ago, it was cool back then.  Maybe the chop was cool but that vinyl is silly
> *


*well heres another one just with out the chop top.....*


----------



## 66wita6

:uh: I'D CHOOSE THE OTHER 1 WITH THE CHOP TOP,JUS WITH NO VYNAL THOU....


----------



## 68cut

> _Originally posted by SixtyFiveOlds_@Feb 10 2011, 04:51 AM~19834288
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still my daily
> *



:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by steadydippin4life_@Jan 26 2011, 09:20 AM~19702058
> *does anyone have this magazine im looking for a pic of the green camaro in this issue
> *


*
I do,$10 shipped*


----------



## gottie




----------



## USO-ORLANDO

Good topic!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 8 2008, 03:50 AM~9891051
> *DON'T REALLY LIKE POST'IN PICS OFF OF OLD MAGS,EVEN THOU THEY DO LOOK TIGHT....MITE AS WELL GO WITH THE FLOW,QUE NO? DON'T KNOW IF THIS ALLREADY GOT POSTED IN HERE,BUT THIS SHOWS SUM OF THE OG MEMBERS FROM THE SANTANA B.C ,THAT LATER WENT INTO THE SANTANA C.C(SUM OF THESE BIKES STILL EXIST)...'79/'80 ERA....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHEN SANTANA STARTED IN '79,IT WAS ALONG SIDE OF THE BIKE CLUB TOO,I'LL TRY TO GET MORE PICS FROM THE PAST...ALRATO :biggrin:
> *


any1 else got pics of old skool lowrider bikes like these?


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Apr 14 2009, 05:25 PM~13572361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice anyone else got pics of old skool low rider bikes ?


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cheech Marin




----------



## RdnLow63




----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Feb 19 2011, 03:56 AM~19906057
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow thats a bad ass photo right there.


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Feb 18 2011, 07:56 PM~19906057
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GM RIDER

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63+Feb 18 2011, 08:56 PM~19906057-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-crenshaw magraw_@Feb 18 2011, 10:56 PM~19907106
> *wow thats a bad ass photo right there.
> *


X61


----------



## ROBLEDO

back in 87.....


----------



## lunatic




----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Feb 18 2011, 07:56 PM~19906057
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Big_Mac

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 23 2005, 10:54 PM~3875867
> *Street Machine March 1978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats my dads old 55 in the top right corner!! ill put pics of it!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

DAMMM,JUS BY HITTIN THE LIL ARROW THAT TAKES YOU BACK TO THE PIC MENTIONED,TAKES YOU BACK TO PAGE TEN,BRING BACK THOSE MEMORIES IS A TODA MADRE :thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63

Lifted from the Imperials CC Topic


----------



## ruedogg8

Love This Topic!!! I wish I still had my Old School Photos, but I lost all my stuff in a move. 
Anyone have pics of Whittier, Legg Lake or Hollywood? That's where me n my Homies used to cruise!!!


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT :nicoderm:


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Feb 20 2011, 01:53 PM~19916110
> *Lifted from the Imperials CC Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: BADASS :wow:


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by steadydippin4life_@Jan 26 2011, 09:20 AM~19702058
> *does anyone have this magazine im looking for a pic of the green camaro in this issue
> *


i got one maybe two pm me


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 15 2011, 07:15 PM~19879717
> *nice anyone else got pics of old skool low rider bikes ?
> *


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 19 2011, 08:08 PM~19913013
> *back in 87.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Dec 28 2010, 07:55 PM~19444561
> *1997,harbor city california. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12/28/2010 south carolina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 19 2011, 11:08 PM~19913013
> *back in 87.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: 

Looks like your about to take it in the cholo. :boink:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Feb 25 2011, 07:34 PM~19962556
> *:wow:
> 
> Looks like your about to take it in the cholo. :boink:
> *


----------



## darky01

Sick :thumbsup:


----------



## 80sgroupemember

any one have any more pictures of this car


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Feb 26 2011, 08:53 AM~19965384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any one have any more pictures of this car
> *


This is Shu's Riviera...

I knew the guy that bought it.. The ride was damaged when some dudes tried to jack it from a party in Downtown LA. It sat for many years on the side of this dudes house. 

Not to sure what ever happened to the car...


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 25 2011, 11:44 PM~19963063
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:fool2:


----------



## uniques66

UNIQUES CAR CLUB BACK IN THE 70'S 
San Jose CA. 










*30 plus years latter and were still here.  *


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Feb 26 2011, 12:02 AM~19961077
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm thats clean


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Feb 26 2011, 01:27 PM~19967003
> *UNIQUES CAR CLUB BACK IN THE 70'S
> San Jose CA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 plus years latter and were still here.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 19 2011, 08:08 PM~19913013
> *back in 87.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: U LOOK LIKE A BIGG ASS CRIP BRO!!! LOL!! :boink:


----------



## bigbelly




----------



## crazy compton

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 25 2011, 10:44 PM~19963063
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Mar 3 2011, 05:36 PM~20009646
> *:biggrin: U LOOK LIKE A BIGG ASS CRIP BRO!!! LOL!! :boink:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 19 2011, 10:08 PM~19913013
> *back in 87.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rnaudin

ttt


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## 80sgroupemember

shews rivi Groupe Ela


----------



## El Chido 64

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Feb 26 2011, 10:53 AM~19965384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any one have any more pictures of this car
> *



this riv. body style is dope


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Mar 11 2011, 11:01 AM~20067353
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shews rivi Groupe Ela
> *


 :uh: SAME OWNER,OR DIFFERENT VATO?FROM PIC 1 TO PIC 2


----------



## 80sgroupemember

not shew


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Mar 11 2011, 06:01 PM~20067353
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shews rivi Groupe Ela
> *


Just beautiful


----------



## peter cruz

shews rivi Groupe Ela
Damn it, I love that look.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Mar 11 2011, 10:01 AM~20067353
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shews rivi Groupe Ela
> *


Shew's Riv was built right around the sametime mine was...

A guy by the name of Harris owned my Riv prior to uncle buying it..

Kinda Cool Shew was a Japanese dude and Harris was a White dude from Glendale into the early Lowrider scene...


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC




----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Mar 16 2011, 02:37 PM~20106662
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

bad ass ride


----------



## rnaudin

ttt for this topic


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## CHE1




----------



## BumpCity




----------



## BumpCity




----------



## BumpCity




----------



## gizmoscustoms

:nicoderm:


----------



## LOW64RAG

> _Originally posted by BumpCity_@Mar 25 2011, 08:03 AM~20177331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This one reminded me of my brother's 73 impala custom :biggrin: 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## KingsWood




----------



## 47 fleetmaster

> _Originally posted by LITO_@Feb 9 2011, 10:11 PM~19833108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY FIRST RIDE IN 1976 SHAVED DOOR HANDLES, SQUARE HEADLIGHTS  :biggrin:
> *


cool pic,for some reason i think they go nice with the squareness of the 64


----------



## illstorm




----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:


----------



## sean_2009

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbelly




----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by BumpCity_@Mar 25 2011, 10:11 AM~20177778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie




----------



## rnaudin

ttt


----------



## Str8 Klownin

:happysad:


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR PICS OF "OUR PAST" :nicoderm:


----------



## LITO




----------



## lowridersin925

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Feb 20 2011, 10:53 AM~19916110
> *Lifted from the Imperials CC Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by lowridersin925_@Apr 11 2011, 05:58 PM~20313680
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## Injun Joe

My 73 Impala back in 79-80 :biggrin:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by ***** Joe_@Apr 14 2011, 09:41 AM~20337373
> *My 73 Impala back in 79-80  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Wajiro

The old school pics make me appreciate the lowrider evolution. Respect... TTT


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Apr 10 2011, 10:21 AM~20303485
> *TTMFT FOR PICS OF "OUR PAST" :nicoderm:
> *


  x10


----------



## 66wita6

FUCKIN STUPID ASS,JENTE DO APPRECIATE THE PICS UP IN HERE PINCHE PUTO,FREAKIN SPAMMER


----------



## SAM1

:thumbsup: FIRME HISTORY I LIKE.....................STAY UP EVERY ONE


----------



## caprice on dz

This is one amazing topic. I have a question for those who lived it. I am building a model of 62 impala circa 1968, what would have been the hydraulics of the time? Would it still be the early aircraft setups or had they evolved by then into the more modern incarnation?


----------



## 5Six Bel Air




----------



## 5Six Bel Air




----------



## 5Six Bel Air




----------



## sean_2009

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Apr 21 2011, 03:57 PM~20391218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


kool og pixs :worship: :worship:


----------



## E-Dizzle

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Apr 21 2011, 03:59 PM~20391233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:yessad:


----------



## Lowrod deuce

> _Originally posted by SMR64SS_@Apr 21 2011, 04:35 PM~20391497
> *:yessad:
> *



This guy is abusing avitars :twak:


----------



## SPOOK82

:inout:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Apr 21 2011, 03:59 PM~20391230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Apr 21 2011, 03:59 PM~20391230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW,I was at this lowrider get together,its Brookside Park in pasadena ca across from the RoseBowl around the mid to late 70.The guy hopping the 1958 impala name is Chuck.The dena guys called him White Boy Chuck.He is one of the guys I looked up to,along with Hamburger,Radious,rRonald Dee Dee,and Andy(ADEX ANDY) Lodi


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Apr 21 2011, 03:59 PM~20391230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this Andy?


----------



## E-Dizzle




----------



## MONSTERGATE1

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 23 2011, 06:21 AM~20401596
> *is this Andy?
> *


If your asking me,am I Andy,the answer is no.His screen name is ADEX/ANDY I think.The guy on the switch of the 58 impalas name is Chuck,or White Boy Chuck as he was known to us Dena boys.I believe the white guy on the left is Andy,hard to tell since his back is turned,but back in those days,those two were thick as thieves.When ever you seen one of them,you knew the other was close by.They used to hold pasadena down.When ever the LA boys or the valley boys came to Dena, and they were to hot for us to get with,somebody would call or go get Andy or chuck,and they would roll up in those 58 impalas and shut them down.Whats funny is chuck was hopping as high as a tall boy can of beer


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by MONSTERGATE1_@Apr 23 2011, 09:22 PM~20405699
> *If your asking me,am I Andy,the answer is no.His screen name is ADEX/ANDY I think.The guy on the switch of the 58 impalas name is Chuck,or White Boy Chuck as he was known to us Dena boys.I believe the white guy on the left is Andy,hard to tell since his back is turned,but back in those days,those two were thick as thieves.When ever you seen one of them,you knew the other was close by.They used to hold pasadena down.When ever the LA boys or the valley boys came to Dena, and they were to hot for us to get with,somebody would call or go get Andy or chuck,and they would roll up in those 58 impalas and shut them down.Whats funny is chuck was hopping as high as a tall boy can of beer
> *


----------



## spook

pic from way back in the days, im on the right kneeling down with white t-shirt, my brother on left and cousins in back. 15 or 16 yrs old. haha


----------



## spook

me and my oldest son 18 yrs old. winton califas


----------



## rnaudin

this topic needs to be back on the first page


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@May 5 2011, 08:17 PM~20493790
> *this topic needs to be back on the first page
> *


X2


----------



## CREEPIN

NICE PICS


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@May 5 2011, 09:22 PM~20494742
> *NICE PICS
> *


x2


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT :nicoderm:


----------



## GM RIDER

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Apr 21 2011, 03:59 PM~20391233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by MONSTERGATE1+Apr 21 2011, 09:56 PM~20394077-->
> 
> 
> 
> WOW,I was at this lowrider get together,its Brookside Park in pasadena ca across from the RoseBowl around the mid to late 70.The guy hopping the 1958 impala name is Chuck.The dena guys called him White Boy Chuck.He is one of the guys I looked up to,along with Hamburger,Radious,rRonald Dee Dee,and Andy(ADEX ANDY) Lodi
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MONSTERGATE1_@Apr 23 2011, 09:22 PM~20405699
> *If your asking me,am I Andy,the answer is no.His screen name is ADEX/ANDY I think.The guy on the switch of the 58 impalas name is Chuck,or White Boy Chuck as he was known to us Dena boys.I believe the white guy on the left is Andy,hard to tell since his back is turned,but back in those days,those two were thick as thieves.When ever you seen one of them,you knew the other was close by.They used to hold pasadena down.When ever the LA boys or the valley boys came to Dena, and they were to hot for us to get with,somebody would call or go get Andy or chuck,and they would roll up in those 58 impalas and shut them down.Whats funny is chuck was hopping as high as a tall boy can of beer
> *


----------



## BLUE OWL

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Apr 21 2011, 02:59 PM~20391230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## freddy915




----------



## weto

Some of Oscar Segura's old rides, Blast from the past!


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by weto_@May 21 2011, 12:31 PM~20599405
> *Some of Oscar Segura's old rides, Blast from the past!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


KLIQUE aka The Big 'K' outta East LA...


----------



## BigVics58




----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by weto_@May 21 2011, 11:31 AM~20599405
> *Some of Oscar Segura's old rides, Blast from the past!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR




----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by weto_@May 21 2011, 11:31 AM~20599405
> *Some of Oscar Segura's old rides, Blast from the past!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pic's


----------



## 66wita6

KEEP A PRAYER FOR 1 OF THE HOMIES THAT,WELL OTHER THAN BEING 1 OF MY JEFITO FRIENDS,HAS ALSO INSPIRED TO MOVE THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT HERE IN ORANGE COUNTY,ROBERT ROCHA,AKA MR ROCHA,HE IS 1 OF THE REASONS WHY I POSTED THESE PICS OF OUR PAST,WORD IS THAT ITS PRETTY SERIOUS...TO ALL THAT ARE WONDERIN WHO HE BE,WELL HERES HIS RYDE.....
































IN PRESENT TIME.....
























PRAYER TO 1 OF OUR FOUNDING O.G'S FROM ORANGE COUNTY,MR ROCHA FROM CLASSICS C.C :angel:


----------



## BigVics58




----------



## T-Lo

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 29 2011, 02:25 PM~20651974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

T-Lo said:


> :biggrin:


Bringing back memories? :biggrin: I got more bro I'll post them up


----------



## 66wita6

REST IN PEACE TO 1 OF THE O.G'S FROM O.C,MR ROCHA, HIS RYDE HAS WITHSTOOD THE TEST OF TIME,STILL GLEAMING AND THE FLAKE STILL SHININ LIKE A DIAMOND...


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## luvict60

:uh::ugh:


Ragtop Ted said:


>


----------



## RUFFCUTT

:0

IS THAT A YOUNG GEORGE LOPEZ N THE WHITE BUTTONED UP SHIRT????
:biggrin:


----------



## D-BOY R.O

i know ha


----------



## BLUESIX

*Painted around 1976*


----------



## 66wita6

THIS SHOT TAKEN HERE,IS FROM 1 OF THE SCENES FROM HEART BREAKER,SEEMS THEY FILLED THE ARENA WITH GREEN CARPETS......








HERES SUM SHOTS FROM THE HOMIE ROCHAS 65 IN THAT MOVIE....REST IN PEACE ROCHA..:angel:
OPENING CREDITS....








CHECKIN OUT HIS ENGINE....








HIS LIC PLATE..








FAMILIER FACE....








CHASE SCENE,NO STUNT DOUBLES...
















JUST LIKE THE ROSE PUT E.L.A ON THE MAP,ROCHA'S 5 DID FOR O.C.....SEE YOU LATERZ HOMIE


----------



## TINYROTTY

THANKS VIC FOR THOSE KIND WORDS OF MY UNCLE ROBERT. I WAS JUST WATCHING HEARTBREAKER YESTERDAY TO SEE HIS CAR. I DIDNT SEE THE OPENING CREDITS PICTURE. YES THAT RIDE STILL HAS THAT SHINE TO IT. PAINT JOB IS OVER 30 YEARS OLD AND STILL LOOKS TUFF! HE TOOK CARE OF HIS CAR TO THE FULLEST. MISS MY UNCLE DEARLY. HOPE EVERYONE COMES OUT TO TAKE HIM ON HIS LAST RIDE.


----------



## 66wita6

TTT FOR MR ROCHA,WHO WAS A BIG PART OF THIS TOPIC'S ORIGINS....PICS OF THE PAST


----------



## Dressed2Impress

daomen said:


> FAMILIER FACE....


 shit homie, i bet most of these youngsters have no clue who that familiar face belongs too....:rofl::rofl::rofl:

RIP Mr Rocha:angel::angel:


----------



## SAUL

I need one of those liscence plate frame " Do it in my Lowrider " been looking for one does anyone have one they willing to sell? Thanks


----------



## gottie




----------



## mr.glasshouse




----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR PICS OF THE PAST:thumbsup:


----------



## gottie




----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## drew-barry-86

Where can I buy this movie "HEART BREAKER". I've looked everywhere!


----------



## rd62rdstr

RdnLow63 said:


> from the Watson exhibit @ GNRS


World's first lowrider!


----------



## Firefly

rd62rdstr said:


> World's first lowrider!


There was a car that had hydraulics before this one. 

Search for Jim Logue and his '54 Ford. There are some magazine spreads dated before the X-Sonic even came out.


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO




----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT:nicoderm:


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## TOPFAN

Yeah, but he only showed it for a little while...Ron kept his on the scene and continued improving it. I give a lot of props to Ron...RIP!


----------



## GM RIDER

daomen said:


> THIS SHOT TAKEN HERE,IS FROM 1 OF THE SCENES FROM HEART BREAKER,SEEMS THEY FILLED THE ARENA WITH GREEN CARPETS......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES SUM SHOTS FROM THE HOMIE ROCHAS 65 IN THAT MOVIE....REST IN PEACE ROCHA..:angel:
> OPENING CREDITS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHECKIN OUT HIS ENGINE....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HIS LIC PLATE..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHASE SCENE,NO STUNT DOUBLES...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST LIKE THE ROSE PUT E.L.A ON THE MAP,ROCHA'S 5 DID FOR O.C.....SEE YOU LATERZ HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angel::thumbsup:A legend and another one with his car decades later till his death


----------



## MR.LAC

GM RIDER said:


> :angel::thumbsup:A legend and another one with his car decades later till his death


R.I.P Mr. Rocha


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## gottie




----------



## big86ben

steadydippin4life said:


> does anyone have this magazine im looking for a pic of the green camaro in this issue


i have that mag and i think i have a extra copy!!!


----------



## TOPFAN

OG Summer Madness..


----------



## LURCH63

drew-barry-86 said:


> Where can I buy this movie "HEART BREAKER". I've looked everywhere!


I think eBay has it


----------



## LURCH63

TOPFAN said:


> OG Summer Madness..


This looks like a bad ass ranfla, any more pics of it?


----------



## LURCH63

GM RIDER said:


>


Very nice


----------



## LURCH63

***** Joe said:


> My 73 Impala back in 79-80 :biggrin:


 Fucking nice, I love the old 73s caprice N impala custom


----------



## warning

Firefly said:


> There was a car that had hydraulics before this one.
> 
> Search for Jim Logue and his '54 Ford. There are some magazine spreads dated before the X-Sonic even came out.


----------



## Silentdawg

wasnt this car bout to make a comeback also? sumbody up here have it in their garage..


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

uffin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride

TOGETHER C.C. BACK IN DA DAZE!


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## slickpanther

El Aztec Pride said:


>


I'm loving this one!


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## sureñosbluez

El Aztec Pride said:


>


do you have any pic of the 65 malibu


----------



## El Aztec Pride

sureñosbluez said:


> do you have any pic of the 65 malibu


:yes:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: great flicks El Aztec Pride.......cant wait 2 see more :x:


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT:thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin

El Aztec Pride said:


>


nice pic of chino's old ride


----------



## rnaudin

El Aztec Pride said:


>


frank fontes old ride


----------



## rnaudin

topic needs to be back on top


----------



## RdnLow63

El Aztec Pride said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## coadyvision

Premier Auto Body is a Harrisonburg auto body & auto paint shop. They specialize in auto body repair, automotive painting, collision repair, and dent removal. They pride themselves on their quality of work and honest pricing. They have a reputation of excellence in Harrisonburg and even throughout Virginia. From a smallest of dents to major collision repair, Premier Auto Body can help! Check them out at www.premierautobodyva.com


----------



## sureñosbluez

El Aztec Pride said:


> :yes:


post the malibu pics please homie


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

El Aztec Pride said:


>


Victor Murillo's Bomb. :thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin

5Six Bel Air said:


> Victor Murillo's Bomb. :thumbsup:


:yes:


----------



## 65ss

El Aztec Pride said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## groovin ruben

My Brother and his 54


----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR THE PICS OF THE PAST....KEEP THEM COMIN:nicoderm:


----------



## PURA SANGRE

​this me in 1988 homies !


----------



## PURA SANGRE

my first low in 1987


----------



## PURA SANGRE

my 77 mc and my carnals brand new '87 regal on tru-spokes


----------



## Injun Joe

Wish I kept the wheels...Alki Beach "85"


----------



## Injun Joe

My 75 Caprice in "85" at Mary Moore Park in Redmond Wa.


----------



## Injun Joe

My "Baby Lincoln" in "92"


----------



## PURA SANGRE

***** Joe said:


> Wish I kept the wheels...Alki Beach "85"


mann bro you've had sum badddasss rides. yep me too i wish i had kept my tru-classics off my regal..:yes:


----------



## Injun Joe

Thanks...Those were Good Times!!


----------



## 1SEXY80

Owner-George Morales
_*Carnales Unidos Bakersfield






*_


----------



## Silentdawg

I think these have been posted before but since nor the car and the owner no longer is with us I thought I'd tribute both. :angel:


----------



## Silentdawg




----------



## Silentdawg




----------



## Silentdawg




----------



## Silentdawg




----------



## Silentdawg




----------



## Silentdawg




----------



## Silentdawg




----------



## E-Dizzle

PURA SANGRE said:


> View attachment 359321
> ​this me in 1988 homies !



*Damn those tru-classics are bad ass!!!*


----------



## PURA SANGRE

SMR64SS said:


> *Damn those tru-classics are bad ass!!!*


 thanks bro one of many things i shoulda never sold..i got sum 15 yr old 72 spoke daytons now tho


----------



## Afterlife

I love old school rides...


----------



## jjarez79

MicrophoneFiend said:


> More


DAMN!!! NOT EVEN ONE PELON!!:dunno:


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR PICS OF THE PAST:nicoderm:


----------



## Switched-One

jjarez79 said:


> DAMN!!! NOT EVEN ONE PELON!!:dunno:


 LOS BUKIS ERA...


----------



## ICEE*63

MY DADS CAR BACK IN THE 70's


----------



## LURCH63

TTT


----------



## BumpCity

jjarez79 said:


> DAMN!!! NOT EVEN ONE PELON!!:dunno:


Back then the only ones that were pelon were the ones who were trying to get rid of piojos


----------



## LostInSanPedro

Silentdawg said:


>


whats up with the creeps in the back?


----------



## LatinstyleVP66

Latin Style CC North County San Diego est 1987 to present.


----------



## SAUL

BumpCity said:


> Back then the only ones that were pelon were the ones who were trying to get rid of piojos


HAHAHAHAHAHAJAJAJAJAJA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Injun Joe

*TTMFT*


----------



## El Aztec Pride

rnaudin said:


> topic needs to be back on top


 :werd: :thumbsup: :yes: :worship: :boink: :biggrin: :h5: :nicoderm: :sprint:


----------



## rnaudin

ICEE*63 said:


> MY DADS CAR BACK IN THE 70's


:thumbsup:


----------



## marquez 38

mi carrucha en los 84s or 83s















bums/ww289/pmarquez1960/270287_106735659423455_100002610654871_60043_107917_n.jpg[/IMG]
http://i728.photobucket.com/albums/...89430823_172588539481758_411698_6127642_n.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## marquez 38

unidos car club tijuas back in the days















arquez1960/269148_106735282756826_100002610654871_60035_3747203_n.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## el jr

Whats the story on Orpheus Car Club? I read about them in LRM, about how they were one of the many "gangs on wheels" and one of the baddest car clubs back in the day. When and where did they originate? how many members did they have? when did they disband? any O.G. members out there? Any info or more pics are appreciated.


----------



## spikekid999

were reverse opening hoods popular in mid 70s?


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

Silentdawg said:


>


I like the 63 version


----------



## 69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN

My dads old 62 in the early 90's. He would always be cruising central


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Bad pictures.


----------



## 1963-ismael

:thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59

El Aztec Pride said:


>


:wow: BAD ASS..... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

AIGHT,HERE SUM PICS THAT I COLLECTED OFF OF OTHER SITES(SPECIALLY FB):nicoderm:
STARTIN WITH THE MAIN PLAYERS,YOU ALL KNOW THEM......


----------



## 66wita6

MY ALL TIME FAVORITE.....
























BADASS TROKITA!!


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT!!


----------



## 66wita6

HOW BOUT SUM GLASSHOUSE'S.....


----------



## 66wita6

DIDN'T THIS 1 COMEOUT IN HEART BREAKER,THE 1 THAT GOT BURNT?


----------



## 66wita6

FUCK IT,JUS SUM BADASS LOLOS IN HERE!!


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6




----------



## 66wita6




----------



## 66wita6




----------



## 66wita6




----------



## 66wita6

:yes:


----------



## 66wita6

:worship:
TRUE INNOVATOR RITE HERE!!


----------



## 66wita6

WISH I COULD HAVE THESE FULL COVERS....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

_*me and dads 51 fleetline in the 80s:h5:







*_


----------



## 66wita6

DAMMM,YOU ALL LOVE THESE PICS?THEN YOU SHOULD BUY THE LATEST LRM MAG,THE CENTERFOLD IS BADASS!!!,IT ONLY HAS MORE THAN HALF OF THE RYDES POSTED UP IN HERE(ESPECIALLY TODAYS PICS)A COLOGUE OF THE PAST 35 YRS,GOOD LOOKIN OUT FOR PICS OF THE PAST!!!








:thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin

daomen said:


> WISH I COULD HAVE THESE FULL COVERS....


very nice ,on all the pic's you posted, brings back alot of memories:h5:


----------



## 66wita6

....PICS OF THE PAST...MEMORIES FOR SUM,BUT HOPEFULLY INSPIRATION FOR OTHERS,AS MENTION IN PRIOR POSTS,THATS HOW IM DOIN IT N RAISIN MY SHORTYS TOO,TO APRCIATE HOW WE ROLLED BACK IN THEM DAYS......








MY 6 WITH MY DAUGHTERS LOLO,LIL OMEN:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

*MY 66 SS IMPALA..BACK IN 88..MODESTO CALIFAZ 209..YUP....*


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:worship:


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## pancho pistolas

:dunno: really ?


----------



## GM RIDER

daomen said:


> :worship:
> TRUE INNOVATOR RITE HERE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Ishmael Robles on the botttom pic?:dunno:


----------



## 66wita6

GOOD QUESTION?


----------



## 80sgroupemember

yes


----------



## sneekyg909

El Aztec Pride said:


> :worship:



1979 ???? :dunno:


----------



## 66wita6

sneekyg909 said:


> 1979 ???? :dunno:


MISSPRINT


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFTuffin:


----------



## Hialeah56

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> *MY 66 SS IMPALA..BACK IN 88..MODESTO CALIFAZ 209..YUP....*


 mine in the 90s  I'm the one leaning over the 66's fender


----------



## Hialeah56

and here's the only pic I have of it painted and the focus was my brother's bomba not my 6


----------



## rnaudin

Hialeah56 said:


> and here's the only pic I have of it painted and the focus was my brother's bomba not my 6


is the bombita a plymith,these are nice when dropped with vizor


----------



## Hialeah56

rnaudin said:


> is the bombita a plymith,these are nice when dropped with vizor


Yeah it was a 48 plymouth he had it with a whammy pump and 3 batteries and at the time this pic was taken with some crown wires. Wish I had more pics of both cars, if we only had digital cameras back then. Also wish he would have never sold that car loved the suicide doors on that thing


----------



## 66wita6

Hialeah56 said:


> mine in the 90s  I'm the one leaning over the 66's fender


WAS UP WITH THE RYDE ON THE SIDE,A CONVT MONTE?


----------



## Hialeah56

daomen said:


> WAS UP WITH THE RYDE ON THE SIDE,A CONVT MONTE?


that was my friend's (w/orange shorts) 75 pontiac grandville he used to have that with 30s and vogues 2 15" lanzars and a phonix gold I think 1000 ( the white one with the clear panels and gold) use to hear his ass from like two blocks away . Here's the only other pic I have of his 75


----------



## reglos84

ttt


----------



## Homie Styln

Pics from early - late 70's.. KLIQUE ELA / NEW WAVE So Cal (ELA)


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

Homie Styln said:


> Pics from early - late 70's.. KLIQUE ELA / NEW WAVE So Cal (ELA)


I recognize those faces :biggrin:


----------



## S.J convrt59

daomen said:


> WISH I COULD HAVE THESE FULL COVERS....


:nicoderm:


----------



## LA COUNTY

:thumbsup:keep posting them oldschool pikz n videos :thumbsup:just cant get inuff


----------



## rnaudin

Hialeah56 said:


> Yeah it was a 48 plymouth he had it with a whammy pump and 3 batteries and at the time this pic was taken with some crown wires. Wish I had more pics of both cars, if we only had digital cameras back then. Also wish he would have never sold that car loved the suicide doors on that thing


my homie from bomb heaven sports one clean ass rides with the suicide doors


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

:nicoderm:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

daomen said:


> AIGHT,HERE SUM PICS THAT I COLLECTED OFF OF OTHER SITES(SPECIALLY FB):nicoderm:
> STARTIN WITH THE MAIN PLAYERS,YOU ALL KNOW THEM......


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBOO475365




----------



## 66wita6

BACK TTMFT:nicoderm:


----------



## lowlowlow

I got a bigass poster of the top one



daomen said:


> WISH I COULD HAVE THESE FULL COVERS....


----------



## PURA SANGRE

​this started it all for me DEL,RIO TEXAS 1983


----------



## PURA SANGRE

my 2nd low at 16yrs old.....summer of 1988


----------



## Rolled Brim

Firme old pics


----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

PURA SANGRE said:


> View attachment 405501
> ​this started it all for me DEL,RIO TEXAS 1983


DAMN HOMIE....THAT LOOKS LIKE MY 66 SS IMPALA.....CHAIN STEERING WHEEL AND BISCUT TUCK INTERIOR......AND SAME COLOR CAR.....IMA POST A PIC SO U CAN TRIP..:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## STKN209

daomen said:


> WISH I COULD HAVE THESE FULL COVERS....


 MY DAD HAS BOTH POSTERS...MAN I REMEMBER WHEN HE PUT THEM ON THE WALL IN THE GARAGE WERE THERE AT RIGHT NOW....THOSE ARE BOTH BAD ASS........:thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63

^^Those are nice, what exactly they from?


----------



## LURCH63

TTT


----------



## BIGBOO475365




----------



## rnaudin

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 410015


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

BACK TTMFT:nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6

2 ALL THE HOMIES OUT THIER THAT HAVE ENJOYED REMENISIN BOUT THE PAST,HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A GREAT NEW YEARS,HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR WE CAN POST MORE PICS FROM THE PAST


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:wave:


----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

Bad ass pics this is my favorite era of lowlows keep em coming I'm liking that Duster in 1st pages


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT:nicoderm:


----------



## S.J convrt59

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 410015


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 403514


----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:


----------



## Amahury760

FEW PICTURES FROM MY CLUB IN THE EARLY 90'S




























MEMBERS ONLY.CC....NC SAN DIEGO


----------



## PURA SANGRE

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> DAMN HOMIE....THAT LOOKS LIKE MY 66 SS IMPALA.....CHAIN STEERING WHEEL AND BISCUT TUCK INTERIOR......AND SAME COLOR CAR.....IMA POST A PIC SO U CAN TRIP..:nicoderm:


 yea bro looks similar ,it was my primos 65 back in the day he would actually let me drive it up n down his drive way and hit the switches!! Shit that started it all for me homie


----------



## Psta

one of the best and most undereated topic on LIL!!! I ot to find all my dad and uncles pics from the late 70's and early 80s!


----------



## Aubrey2007

[h=2]







[/h]great pics, great topic


----------



## [email protected]

This olds is one of a kind one of 3 only one to survive this car is wort millions nice oics ttmft for great topic and pics


----------



## [email protected]

6DEUCE6 said:


> A few more pics from my father-in-laws stash...
> 
> Auto Show 1959
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riverside Grand Prix 1960


 love that oldsmobile one of 3 ever made ordered to be destroyed by chevy


----------



## 66wita6

Psta said:


> one of the best and most undereated topic on LIL!!! I ot to find all my dad and uncles pics from the late 70's and early 80s!


HELL YEA,BUST OUT WITH THEM PICS HOMIE:yes:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~




----------



## lowdeville

♥ Noe's Mom ♥;15117094 said:


>


:roflmao:
never gets old:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED

♥ Noe's Mom ♥;15117094 said:


>


Back in the saddle so soon? :rofl:


----------



## DJLATIN

♥ Noe's Mom ♥;15117094 said:


>


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

♥ Noe's Mom ♥;15117094 said:


> [/
> 
> Not many can say their parents had an Impala or a 63 and post proof


----------



## 66wita6

AIGHT,BACK TO THE TOPIC AT HAND......MORE PICS OF THE PAST TO POST:nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR PICS OF THE PAST


----------



## illstorm

_







A time when the line between lowriders and Hot rods was a bit blurred _


----------



## 65ss

illstorm said:


> View attachment 435416
> 
> _
> View attachment 435417
> 
> A time when the line between lowriders and Hot rods was a bit blurred _


 love that style :thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

80sgroupemember said:


> shews rivi Groupe Ela


The scroll work looks spectacular, but damn that chica is HOT!


----------



## BigVics58

illstorm said:


> View attachment 435416
> 
> _
> View attachment 435417
> 
> A time when the line between lowriders and Hot rods was a bit blurred _


:worship:


----------



## rnaudin

back to the top


----------



## 66wita6

THE VET FROM CORVETTE SUMMER HAD A BADASS FLAKE PAINT JOB ON IT TOO:yes:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

TTT


----------



## grant455

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## S.J convrt59

T
T
T
:nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6

LIL BIT OF INFO ON MRS EVELYN GURRERO,SHE MARRIED MR MIYAGI,PAT MORITA


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

daomen said:


> LIL BIT OF INFO ON MRS EVELYN GURRERO,SHE MARRIED MR MIYAGI,PAT MORITA


WTF...ARE U SERIOUS.....DIDNT KNOW THAT.....HMMMMMM...MONEY BUYS ALOT......:roflmao:


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

:nicoderm:


----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben

My Wifey


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR THEM OLD PICS!


----------



## LITO




----------



## LITO




----------



## LITO




----------



## 66wita6

DAMM HOMIE,THEM ARE SUM BADASS PICS,POST SUM MORE HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## LITO




----------



## LITO




----------



## DriveBye213

:worship:I'm Not worthy:worship::thumbsup:


----------



## drew-barry-86

LITO said:


> View attachment 453956


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR THE PICS OF THE PAST:nicoderm:


----------



## LITO




----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

DAMM,LOWRIDER IN GERNERAL WENT TO ?,WITH ALL THIS OFFTOPIC SHIT,EVERYBODY POSTIN UP DUMBASS QUESTIONS N REMARKS....HOPE JENTE KEEP ON POSTIN PICS OF THE LOWRIDING PAST,THAT WAY THE NEW GEN CAN SEE AND ENJOY HOW IT WAS AND SHOULD BE DONE:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## LURCH63

LITO said:


> View attachment 453876


Loco '64 was the shit!


----------



## LURCH63

LITO said:


> View attachment 453956


Great shot.


----------



## 62wildcat

Bad ass pics


----------



## RiddinglowCR

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsupOST UP SUM MORE HOMIE


----------



## LITO

Majestics So.Cal.
RIP Chris Romero


----------



## 66wita6

:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

HERES SUM FROM MY JEFITOS ROADDAWGS,THEE CLASSICS FROM SANTA ANA,1ST NOSTALGIC SLEEPER N TOWER OF POWER...
















































































:nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:








SUM OF THE OTHER MEMBERS RYDES......

















































:nicoderm:


----------



## rnaudin

daomen said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUM OF THE OTHER MEMBERS RYDES......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:


nice pic's ,i never get tired of looking at these old pic's:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

HELL NO,1 SHOULD NEVER GET TIRED OF VIEWING THEM,INFACT IT SHOULD BE AS A MOTIVATIONAL TOOL,GETTIN MORE AS TOO WHAT TO DO TO 1S RYDE,IF 1 WANTS TO GO BACK INTO TIME,AN BUST OUT WITH SUMTHIN THATS NOT PLAYEDOUT,HENCE,BIG ASS GOLD LEAF LINES,BACK TOO SIMPLER SCROLLS WITH PINSTRIPIN,COLORED MURALS,INSTEAD OF GHOST PATTERNS,N WHAT NOT....MIS DOS CENTAVOS:nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6

HERES AN EXAMPLE OF WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT,SEEMS THAT THIER SUM HOMIES FROM THE FAR EAST THAT CAUGHT ON ,N R RUNNIN WITH IT,THESE PICS ARE RECENT,BUT SURE AS HELL LOOK FROM THE PAST.....








































:nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:








































:yes:


----------



## lowlowlow

groovin ruben said:


> View attachment 449423


Damn, look at the size of that video camera...


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

*Old Pics*

Found some old pictures from back in the late 70s in San Jose Ca and Concord Ca.Click on pics to enlarge.


----------



## 66wita6

NICE FOTOS HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

daomen said:


> NICE FOTOS HOMIE:thumbsup:


Thanks Bro.Will post more soon .


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Found some old pictures from back in the late 70s in San Jose Ca and Concord Ca.Click on pics to enlarge.


Funny thing about the hoppers in these pics is they are doing big inchs considering this was back in the day .


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Heres some of the stuff we were working with back in the day .


----------



## SyckCutty

Is that single pump :wow:


----------



## 66wita6

NICEEE:thumbsup:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

SyckCutty said:


> Is that single pump :wow:


Yes their all single pump.Back when I took these pics nobody had thought about putting two gates together.Everything was single gates.The picture in the middle is of what we called a Monstergate Back in the day.It was a more heavy duty tailgate pump with a bigger motor and tank.


----------



## 66wita6

4:50,OG SOUND OF MOTORS BACK THEN...


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

daomen said:


> 4:50,OG SOUND OF MOTORS BACK THEN...


Here is a picture of the white 63 that the MC was hopping against.Junior, The guy hopping the tray in the movie real name is Eliseo Estrada,he was one of the earliest show competition hoppers that I remember.


----------



## 66wita6

SAME HAIRSTYLE TOO AS IN THE PIC......


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

daomen said:


> SAME HAIRSTYLE TOO AS IN THE PIC......


:yes:


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT:yes:


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT:thumbsup:


----------



## Trevor Barrientos

orale


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT:nicoderm:


----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT


----------



## streetlifer

These cars are clean and clowning!


daomen said:


> HERES AN EXAMPLE OF WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT,SEEMS THAT THIER SUM HOMIES FROM THE FAR EAST THAT CAUGHT ON ,N R RUNNIN WITH IT,THESE PICS ARE RECENT,BUT SURE AS HELL LOOK FROM THE PAST.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:


----------



## mile high

That green riviera is bad ass


----------



## leo161

can u reload the video with the green 56 nomad for some reason i cant watch it


----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6

GOTTA GO TO YOUTUBE TO WATCH IT HOMIE.....


----------



## sdropnem

sean_2009 said:


>


Keep on posting the old school and Glasshouses!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:


----------



## Tom Hanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem

daomen said:


> :nicoderm:


:nicoderm:


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## 66wita6

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE,BUSTOUT WITH SUM MORE FOTOS :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## beentheredonethat6




----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc

CORONA BACK IN 75 OR 76


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc




----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc

CORONA CA. LATIN LIFE BACK IN THE 70'S AND 80'S


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc

BACK IN THE DAY IN CORONA EARLY 70'S THE HERRERAS RIDE'S BACK THEN 














AT THE CITY PARK IN CORONA


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc

THE CITY PARK IN CORONA CA. 





















IN NORCO CA.


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc

CORONA CA. 1971 MY UNCLES 63 BACK THEN LIFTED FRONT AND BACK


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc

ANOTHER PIC OF MY UNCLES 63 BACK THEN BEFORE IT GOT LIFTED


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc

AND MY UNCLE JOHNNYS 1970 IMPALA ON TRU SPOKES BACK IN 1976 IN CORONA CA.


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc

ttt


----------



## S C 52




----------



## LURCH63

ttt


----------



## FoxCustom

S C 52 said:


>


Jason Jessee's pagan gold '54 was sooooo BAD! :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

THE FOTO ARE BADASS HOMIE


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc

IN HOME GARDENS IN CORONA CA 1970 0R 71


----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## mister smiley




----------



## RdnLow63

S C 52 said:


>


badass


----------



## 66wita6

THOSE BE SUM BADASS PICS HOMIES,GREAT TO SEE JENTE POST MORE OF THEM,WATHIN THEM BRINGS BACK THE MEMORYS OF RIDIN WITH THE JEFITO,NOT BE CRITISIZED OF HOW YOUR RYDE LOOKS,SHIT,1 OF THE PICS ON THIS PAGE IS OF A WEDDIN IN CORONA,THIERS A WHITE 56 4 DOOR WITH A CRAGER IN THE FRONT N A TRU SPOKE IN THE REAR,OR THE 49 WITH SPOKE HUBCAP ON THE REAR N A CRAGER IN THE FRONT, IT DIDNT MATTER HOW IT WAS,TIMES WAS DIFFERENT,TIMES CHANGE,BEIN SAID THAT BEIN IN A LOWRIDER CLUB ,1 DOES HAVE TO ROLL A CLEAN LOLO NOWA DAYS,BUT BACK THEN THE DIFFINITION OF A TRUE LOWRIDER,DON'T MATTER THE PAINT,RIMS...AS LONG AS IT WAS LOW N SLOW,JUS CRUZIN ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON....:nicoderm:


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc

daomen said:


> THOSE BE SUM BADASS PICS HOMIES,GREAT TO SEE JENTE POST MORE OF THEM,WATHIN THEM BRINGS BACK THE MEMORYS OF RIDIN WITH THE JEFITO,NOT BE CRITISIZED OF HOW YOUR RYDE LOOKS,SHIT,1 OF THE PICS ON THIS PAGE IS OF A WEDDIN IN CORONA,THIERS A WHITE 56 4 DOOR WITH A CRAGER IN THE FRONT N A TRU SPOKE IN THE REAR,OR THE 49 WITH SPOKE HUBCAP ON THE REAR N A CRAGER IN THE FRONT, IT DIDNT MATTER HOW IT WAS,TIMES WAS DIFFERENT,TIMES CHANGE,BEIN SAID THAT BEIN IN A LOWRIDER CLUB ,1 DOES HAVE TO ROLL A CLEAN LOLO NOWA DAYS,BUT BACK THEN THE DIFFINITION OF A TRUE LOWRIDER,DON'T MATTER THE PAINT,RIMS...AS LONG AS IT WAS LOW N SLOW,JUS CRUZIN ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON....:nicoderm:


THATS RIGHT DAOMEN AND THATS WHY I LOVED THE OLD SCHOOL LOW LOWS IT DIDNT MATTER WHAT U ROLLED AS LONG YOU WHER RIDING LOW AND SLOW. THOSE PICS I POSTED UP WHER FROM MY DAD'S VARRIO BACK IN THE DAY AND I FOUND THEM AND HAD TO POST THEM UP BUT WE GOTTA KEEP THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT GOING DAOMEN TTT


----------



## 66wita6

GRACIAS FOR THE COMMENT HOMIE,THOU IT SEEMS THE 1'S THAT SERIOUSLY TAKE THE LOWRIDING FROM THE PAST MORE SERIOUS ARE THE HOMIES FROM JAPAN,THEY ABSOUTLY LOVE THESE PICS,SUM OF THIER CREATIONS REALLY TAKE 1 TO REMENISE,THEY REALLY ARE BRING OUR PAST INTO THE FUTURE,N OWNING A LOWRIDER OVER THIER AINT NO JOKE EITHER....BUT WHAT I'VE SEEN ,SEEMS THEY WANA DOIT 24/7......THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AINT DYING,IT JUS MULTIPLYIN......ALL OVER THE WORLD!!


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc

daomen said:


> GRACIAS FOR THE COMMENT HOMIE,THOU IT SEEMS THE 1'S THAT SERIOUSLY TAKE THE LOWRIDING FROM THE PAST MORE SERIOUS ARE THE HOMIES FROM JAPAN,THEY ABSOUTLY LOVE THESE PICS,SUM OF THIER CREATIONS REALLY TAKE 1 TO REMENISE,THEY REALLY ARE BRING OUR PAST INTO THE FUTURE,N OWNING A LOWRIDER OVER THIER AINT NO JOKE EITHER....BUT WHAT I'VE SEEN ,SEEMS THEY WANA DOIT 24/7......THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AINT DYING,IT JUS MULTIPLYIN......ALL OVER THE WORLD!!


AMEN ON THAT CARNAL


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Nice to See those old pics.:nicoderm:...


----------



## 66wita6

TOO BAD THE 1S IN THE BEGINIG GOT RED X'ED(DONT KNO,MAYBE JUS MY COMPUTER)BUT TO START FROM THE BEGIIN OF THIS TOPIC,N THRU OUT THE YRS,THE'RE BEEN PLENTY OF PICS THAT HAVE BEEN POSTED FOR OTHER JENTE TO SEE......:nicoderm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

daomen said:


> TOO BAD THE 1S IN THE BEGINIG GOT RED X'ED(DONT KNO,MAYBE JUS MY COMPUTER)BUT TO START FROM THE BEGIIN OF THIS TOPIC,N THRU OUT THE YRS,THE'RE BEEN PLENTY OF PICS THAT HAVE BEEN POSTED FOR OTHER JENTE TO SEE......:nicoderm:


I Got Some Also.I Need To Look In Some Boxes.As Soon As I Find Them I will Post Them.


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc

ttt


----------



## King of the Burbz

mister smiley said:


>



:worship:


----------



## sean_2009

phase 1.


----------



## sean_2009

phase 2.


----------



## sean_2009

​ my dad,s ride back in 1978 fresno califas.


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009

​ dukes car club


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## 0spoc0

sean_2009 said:


>


TTT


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## Richiecool69elka

:thumbsup: Nice Pics....


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES

sean_2009 said:


> ​ dukes car club


Now thats a line up.


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

pauljrclassicstylecc said:


> IN HOME GARDENS IN CORONA CA 1970 0R 71
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what club jacket was that???


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc

BOWTIE RIDER said:


> pauljrclassicstylecc said:
> 
> 
> 
> IN HOME GARDENS IN CORONA CA 1970 0R 71
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what club jacket was that???
> 
> 
> 
> it was a gang jacket from corona my dad told me but i forgot i will ask him though
Click to expand...


----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:ATM:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim

​TTT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc

TTT


----------



## CustomMachines

sean_2009 said:


> ​ my dad,s ride back in 1978 fresno califas.


they dont come any cleaner :thumbsup:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

My gramps back in the 40's


----------



## LITO




----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc

LITO said:


>


WHERE'S MIKE AT?


----------



## ALL OR NOTHING

uffin:


----------



## Hydros

Looking for members that used to ride in the late 70's to middle 80's In San Diego. I was the one with the primer 66 and 67 Chevelle at the Korner car hops. I am looking for old pics, films, history and other hoppers and riders that can share some history of those times. 
can pay cash

Anyone know of Raul Rodriguez (502) Louisville KY ?


----------



## rlowrod

pauljrclassicstylecc said:


> WHERE'S MIKE AT?


I'm Right Here Paulie, LOL :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1

pauljrclassicstylecc said:


>


33.878913,-117.569658 Put that in google maps...

the Palms trees are still there..


----------



## CHE1

El Aztec Pride said:


>


When I was a kid (1980's) I use to go visit my aunt in ~SGV~. I would sit in front of her house on Del Mar and catch all the rides going by. Everyone once in a while I would get lucky and they would get stuck at the rail road cross arms on the way to smith park.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Sorry it took so long, but here is some more pics.Locations are Pasadena,San Jose,and Concord CA in the late 1970s - early- 1980s.


----------



## 66wita6

LOOKIN FIRME,GOT SUM MORE YOU CAN POST?


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

daomen said:


> LOOKIN FIRME,GOT SUM MORE YOU CAN POST?


Sure do homie.Will post pics of murals and interiors when I can dig them up.If you get a chance go back in this thread and youll see pics I posted of the old school set up we were workin with in the 70s and 80s and the inchs (THATS RIGHT, INCHS ) we were doin back in the day.


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc

CHE1 said:


> 33.878913,-117.569658 Put that in google maps...
> 
> the Palms trees are still there..


MY DAD'S OLD HOOD LOL IT LOOKS REALL CLEAN NOW THEN IT USE TO BACK IN THE 70'S


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc

rlowrod said:


> I'm Right Here Paulie, LOL :biggrin:


WHATS UP SIR MIKE?


----------



## 66wita6

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Sure do homie.Will post pics of murals and interiors when I can dig them up.If you get a chance go back in this thread and youll see pics I posted of the old school set up we were workin with in the 70s and 80s and the inchs (THATS RIGHT, INCHS ) we were doin back in the day.


:yes:I SEEN THEM,AND ANSERED ON THE PICS,YOU GOTS SUM GOOD PICS HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Sorry it took so long, but here is some more pics.Locations are Pasadena,San Jose,and Concord CA in the late 1970s - early- 1980s.


Just my opinion,,,,,they thrashed that Glasshouse :thumbsdown: Rest of those rides look pretty nice!


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

sdropnem said:


> Just my opinion,,,,,they thrashed that Glasshouse :thumbsdown: Rest of those rides look pretty nice!


You gotta remember Homie,this was the late 70s early 80s.Alot of those paint job would not fly today.Take the 64 Impala Gypsy Rose,how many of todays cars have that type of paint job,and yet its Beauty has stood the test of time.


----------



## sdropnem

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> You gotta remember Homie,this was the late 70s early 80s.Alot of those paint job would not fly today.Take the 64 Impala Gypsy Rose,how many of todays cars have that type of paint job,and yet its Beauty has stood the test of time.


Yupp, I agree...I wasn't talkin' about the paint job though! I was meaning the weird covering of the rear glass windows!........just my opinion


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

sdropnem said:


> Yupp, I agree...I wasn't talkin' about the paint job though! I was meaning the weird covering of the rear glass windows!........just my opinion


That was an option that you could order the back window like that from the GM factory for 1974 -76.I have seen some glass houses with that window option that were pretty clean,but I know what ya sayin,It does take some getting used to :yes:.


----------



## 66wita6

sdropnem said:


> Yupp, I agree...I wasn't talkin' about the paint job though! I was meaning the weird covering of the rear glass windows!........just my opinion


YOU TALKIN BOUT THIS?


----------



## sdropnem

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> That was an option that you could order the back window like that from the GM factory for 1974 -76.I have seen some glass houses with that window option that were pretty clean,but I know what ya sayin,It does take some getting used to :yes:.


 Si Senor!


----------



## 66wita6

YEA,JUST LIKE HE MENTIONED THAT IT WAS AN OPTION BACK IN THE DAY,THIS BE THE PRESIDENT OF SANTANA C.C,HE'S BEEN ROCKIN THE SAME PAINT JOB SINCE THE EARLY EIGHTYS,DAM CAR LOOKS LIKE IF HEPUT IT IN A TIME CAPSLE,N STILL ON THEM Z'S N 20'S:nicoderm:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

daomen said:


> YEA,JUST LIKE HE MENTIONED THAT IT WAS AN OPTION BACK IN THE DAY,THIS BE THE PRESIDENT OF SANTANA C.C,HE'S BEEN ROCKIN THE SAME PAINT JOB SINCE THE EARLY EIGHTYS,DAM CAR LOOKS LIKE IF HEPUT IT IN A TIME CAPSLE,N STILL ON THEM Z'S N 20'S:nicoderm:


Good example.But hes got to have those skirts to be a complete glass house.Just sayin .


----------



## dogbonekustoms

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Sorry it took so long, but here is some more pics.Locations are Pasadena,San Jose,and Concord CA in the late 1970s - early- 1980s.


Im a sucker for old pics. Too bad my pc is toast n i can only come here on my fone....anyway, really dig the 64 with the g-body (or is it a-body?) headlights and that looks to be chopped, would like to see a nicer picture, ill look in my stash at work, meanwhile, do you have any details on it?
I really like most of those chopped cars out of the mid to late 70s, mostly cause it is something that really defines that era. None today would chop an early chevelle, a 72 caprice, and i even remember an article on a chopt 59 impala....kool stuff.


----------



## 66wita6

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Good example.But hes got to have those skirts to be a complete glass house.Just sayin .


HE DOES,JUS THAT THAT PIC WAS ON THE WAY OUT OF A SHOW,HERE'S 1 AT SAN DIEGO LRM.....








:thumbsup:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

daomen said:


> HE DOES,JUS THAT THAT PIC WAS ON THE WAY OUT OF A SHOW,HERE'S 1 AT SAN DIEGO LRM.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


Now thats what Im talkin about .


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm:...


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT:nicoderm:


----------



## beentheredonethat6

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Sorry it took so long, but here is some more pics.Locations are Pasadena,San Jose,and Concord CA in the late 1970s - early- 1980s.


----------



## elBombero

:nicoderm: 
Orlie's magazine January 1994 
































orlies december 1993 
































uffin:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Heres some pics of the murals we were sportin back in the day.


----------



## rnaudin

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Heres some pics of the murals we were sportin back in the day.


:thumbsup:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

And.....


----------



## 66wita6

SE MIRAN CHINGON!!POST UP SUM MORE HOMIE:yes:


----------



## illstorm

daomen said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUM OF THE OTHER MEMBERS RYDES......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:


Super Bad....


----------



## 66wita6

STARTED THIS TOPIC IN '05,N STILL GOIN STRONG,KEEPIN UP WITH THE PAST,N BRINGIN IT TO THE FUTURE AGAIN:nicoderm:


----------



## East LA Rider

daomen said:


> STARTED THIS TOPIC IN '05,N STILL GOIN STRONG,KEEPIN UP WITH THE PAST,N BRINGIN IT TO THE FUTURE AGAIN:nicoderm:


This is a bada----s thread, I tripp out on the rides, I remember half of them on the blvds and the car shows!


----------



## 66wita6

TIME TO POST UP SUM MORE PICS JENTE:nicoderm:


----------



## LITO




----------



## LITO

OG Plaque all members flew until 1974 when it was retired.


----------



## LITO




----------



## rlowrod

Mine Majestics So Cal

Sup lito:nicoderm:


----------



## rlowrod

1973-76


----------



## LITO

rlowrod said:


> Mine Majestics So Cal
> 
> Sup lito:nicoderm:


Nice :h5:


----------



## 66wita6

POST UP SUM MORE PICS OF YOUR PAST..:nicoderm:


----------



## LURCH63

ttt


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Here you go daomen,some more murals


----------



## sdropnem

LITO said:


>


Nice 1


----------



## 66wita6

:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## rlowrod

Little John, the founder of the Majestics car club built this car back in the 70's, the Italian Stallion, The stallion took first place and went several years undefeated in it's class in every major west coast show. one of the cleanest 69-70's ever built. one of the first lowriders to brake the car culture barriers when it appeared in street Rod, Chev powered and Hot rod magazines


----------



## jojo67

NICE PICS


----------



## native pride

:thumbsup:


----------



## native pride

:wave:


----------



## native pride

:guns:


----------



## JROCK

OH YEAH. uffin:


----------



## 93flee

i luv the days of the old cant get enough


----------



## JROCK

TTT:nicoderm::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT


----------



## lgh1157

This pic rules, I love seeing cars from this time that were drivers, so much soul and character


----------



## 66wita6

SEEMS THAT IN TODAYS FRAME OF MIND,THE YOUTH WOULDNT EVEN GET CAUGHTDRIVING THIS DUECE IN THAT CONDITION,THEY'ED WNT A TURN KEY LOLO,WOULD'NT UNDERSTAND THE HEART N SOUL IT TAKES TO PRODUCE A CLEAN LOLO......


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT:nicoderm:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

TTT for Daomen. 
Bein blue collar my entire life i dont get the finished or bust attitude.
Pride, sweat, blood n tears. It will eventually get finished.


----------



## 66wita6

GRACIAS FOR THE COMMENT HOMIE,BUT JUS HOW THE SONG SAYS,WORK HARD PLAY HARD,THAT LOLO AINT GONA GET AT ITS PRISTINE CONDITION BY ITS SELF,N NOT UNLESS YOU COMEUP ON A SHIT LOAD OF FEDS,1 GOTS TO WORK HARD TO ACHIEVE WHAT YOU WANT IN LIFE,THE LIFESTYLE BACK IN THE DAY WAS MUCH MORE SIMPLER,GOOD ATTITUDE AND WHAT LOOKS LIKE A PROMISIN LORYDE WAS ENUFF TO KICK IT WITH A CLUB,THATS WHERE THE FAMILIA IN THE CLUB COMES INTO MIND,IF 1 HAS APAINTER,BET HE WOULD HOOKUP HIS MEMBERS....NOW ADAYS ,EVERY1 WANTS A TURN KEY LOLO...


----------



## 66wita6

AND IT A TRIP,BUT JUS THIS WEEK I WAS ASKED TO TALK TO SUM SCHOOL KIDS BOUT CUMIN UP IN THIS LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE,FROM A BIKE BUILDERS POINT OF VIEW,SO I TOOK MY SHORTY N HER BIKE,THIER WE MET UP WITH OTHER LIL'ERS TO TALKUP SUM LOWRIDER STUFF,N WHAT NOT,BUT I THINK I INTIMIDATED THE KIDS(DIDN'T MEAN TOO)BUT AT THE END,WE GOT THEM TO ASK QUESTIONS ON THE TOPIC AT HAND,LIKE HOW I GOT STARTED IN IT....
MY SHORTYS BIKE,MADE TO LOOK LIKE MY LOLO....
















ME N MY SHORTY TALKIN TO THE STUDENTS








IT FELT GOOD TALKIN TO THEM BOUT THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE..


----------



## 66wita6

HERES COPS ON PAYROLL..








AND THE GUY THAT THROWS THE ROOSEVELT SCHOOL SHOWS CW PLANET WITH A FORMER STUDENT FROM THAT SCHOOL


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Yeah, by blood sweat n tears i meant just that, gotta work hard to get there, but its ok with me.
Every achievement feels so good.

Your kids bike is beautiful. I started with bikes too, and althou none of mine looked this good they were a fun n useful school. I have a couple of those women's frames i wanna do pretty similar btw.


----------



## steeko

best thread on LIL.

Love the talk about rolling cars in progress as it was back in the day.

Lovin teaching the younger kids about having to wait for it to be completely finished!!

awesome thread


----------



## 66wita6

GRACIAS HOMIE,JUS PASSIN THE WAYS OF THE OLD ONTO THE NEWBIES,OR BETTER YET,"THE NEW GERNERATION" OF LOWRIDERS,HOPEFULLY YOU ALL GRAB THIS "HANDOFF" AND RUN WITH IT TO SCORE THE BIG 1.....GOODLUCK HOMIE


----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:TTMFT


----------



## JROCK

daomen said:


> SEEMS THAT IN TODAYS FRAME OF MIND,THE YOUTH WOULDNT EVEN GET CAUGHTDRIVING THIS DUECE IN THAT CONDITION,THEY'ED WNT A TURN KEY LOLO,WOULD'NT UNDERSTAND THE HEART N SOUL IT TAKES TO PRODUCE A CLEAN LOLO......


:yes::nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR THE PICS OF THE PAST:nicoderm:


----------



## Joker510

great


----------



## rnaudin

rlowrod said:


> Little John, the founder of the Majestics car club built this car back in the 70's, the Italian Stallion, The stallion took first place and went several years undefeated in it's class in every major west coast show. one of the cleanest 69-70's ever built. one of the first lowriders to brake the car culture barriers when it appeared in street Rod, Chev powered and Hot rod magazines
> View attachment 533517


:thumbsup:


----------



## 48rag

ragtopking said:


> Charlie's 66 is still in Santa Ana, the guy that bought it years ago has it stored away in his garage.. I'd like to see come out again..
> 
> [attachmentid=281727]


was that ride blue before


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

BEARD BROOK PARK..MODESTO CALIFAZ..ON A SUNDAY


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

CINCO DE MAYO PARADE//MODESTO CA


----------



## richards69impala

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> CINCO DE MAYO PARADE//MODESTO CA


Damn thats an old pic of Modesto.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

richards69impala said:


> Damn thats an old pic of Modesto.


YUP..I THINK ITS SABOR CC..


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>





JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> CINCO DE MAYO PARADE//MODESTO CA


bad ass!!!


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Fuck yes. 
Gran prix are too kool, i really dont understand why no one bilds'em anymore.


----------



## el jr

^^ Cuz Lowriding is too close-minded nowadays.


----------



## E-Dizzle

el jr said:


> ^^ Cuz Lowriding is too close-minded nowadays.


Thats the truth!!:twak:


----------



## Bedrockcc

rlowrod said:


> Little John, the founder of the Majestics car club built this car back in the 70's, the Italian Stallion, The stallion took first place and went several years undefeated in it's class in every major west coast show. one of the cleanest 69-70's ever built. one of the first lowriders to brake the car culture barriers when it appeared in street Rod, Chev powered and Hot rod magazines
> View attachment 533517


Dam i remmber this ride when it was for sale in the 70s in Albuquerque NM 
then sold over seas dam it was a bad car.


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> CINCO DE MAYO PARADE//MODESTO
> 
> The 64 in the pic Looks like our president tomas with his old paint job Sabor and BROWN PERSUASION used to have dances and car shows together but like the oldie says " Only the strong survive "


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

dogbonekustoms said:


> Fuck yes.
> Gran prix are too kool, i really dont understand why no one bilds'em anymore.


YUP GRAND PRIXS ARE GOOD LOOKING LOWRIDERS..NOT TO MANY AROUND TODAY..


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

GROUNDSHAKER said:


> JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CINCO DE MAYO PARADE//MODESTO
> 
> The 64 in the pic Looks like our president tomas with his old paint job Sabor and BROWN PERSUASION used to have dances and car shows together but like the oldie says " Only the strong survive "
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## King of the Burbz

wow!hella oldskool there.tight!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

cant make it out on the phone, but looks like it has widened fenders? Kool ass pics anyway.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

MOTOWN HOMEGIRLZ


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER

sean_2009 said:


> phase 1.


I know a Guy here in Stockton that still has the complete interior to this car


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

'Sabor' and 'Brown Persuasion' car club kicking it at a car show in stocktone back in the day...will be together again this Saturday at 4th st Park.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

Is it me or do some of these cats looked baked :x::420:But ether way there having a great day!


----------



## sean_2009

​kool pics homie thank you for sharing.......


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> Is it me or do some of these cats looked baked :x::420:But ether way there having a great day!


Gotta agree with you Joe someone probably brought a 4 finger bag to the show and shared with everyone LOL


----------



## dogbonekustoms

hahahah...yeah, some proper ''laid back'' attitude indeed , aka, relaxed atmosphere


----------



## A TODA MADRE

:worship:


daomen said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER

Keep the old pics coming


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT!


----------



## 66wita6

BACK TTMFT FOR PICS OF THE PAST:nicoderm:


----------



## dogbonekustoms




----------



## dogbonekustoms




----------



## dogbonekustoms




----------



## dogbonekustoms




----------



## dogbonekustoms




----------



## dogbonekustoms




----------



## dogbonekustoms




----------



## dogbonekustoms




----------



## dogbonekustoms




----------



## dogbonekustoms




----------



## dogbonekustoms




----------



## dogbonekustoms




----------



## dogbonekustoms




----------



## dogbonekustoms




----------



## dogbonekustoms




----------



## dogbonekustoms

From the early 60s, painted by Watson. 
Mike Perello's 60 Starliner, juiced in the front only. Origins of lowriding as we know it today.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Another one painted by Watson in the 60s, and juiced.


----------



## dogbonekustoms




----------



## dogbonekustoms




----------



## dogbonekustoms




----------



## dogbonekustoms




----------



## rnaudin

dogbonekustoms said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

dogbonekustoms said:


>


BLVD NITEZ..I TOOK THE SAME PIC..THATZ A FIRME LINEUP..


----------



## 65ss

dogbonekustoms said:


>


NICE


----------



## 65ss

dogbonekustoms said:


>


Damn seeing this one makes me miss mine gonna have to look out for another one


----------



## angel dust 59

dogbonekustoms said:


> n
> n


 now dats a firme pic takeing it way back


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## RdnLow63

dogbonekustoms said:


>


thats fkn sick!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63

•TTT•


----------



## RdnLow63




----------



## GM RIDER

dogbonekustoms said:


> [ Ismael robles my local painter and body repair man


----------



## el jr

dogbonekustoms said:


>


What ever happen to these cars? I remember reading an article in LRM about someone finding the red one and in the process of restoring it but haven't heard anything since :dunno:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

True. The Lopez merc was found. But dunno if resto started. I have a folder of pics from the day it was found.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

GM RIDER said:


> dogbonekustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ Ismael robles my local painter and body repair man
> 
> 
> 
> So, is he still at it? I seem to remember voices sayin T.O.P. is making a comeback. True?
Click to expand...


----------



## 66wita6

CONRAD HAS THE NOSTALGICK SLEEPER,N TOWER OF POWER IS AGAIN WITH THE CLASSICS C.C AS A VERT THOU...








:nicoderm:


----------



## LURCH63

Some bomb pics in this thread.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Y'know whats funny? Just today i see a post from Mr.Bomba Conrad on Los Boulevardos board where he was saying that he now has Tower of Power too 
Pretty amazing collection he has.


----------



## 65ss

:thumbsup:


----------



## 65ss

daomen said:


> CONRAD HAS THE NOSTALGICK SLEEPER,N TOWER OF POWER IS AGAIN WITH THE CLASSICS C.C AS A VERT THOU...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:





dogbonekustoms said:


> Y'know whats funny? Just today i see a post from Mr.Bomba Conrad on Los Boulevardos board where he was saying that he now has Tower of Power too
> Pretty amazing collection he has.


 so does conrad have it or is it with classics c.c.???


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Mr. Conrad has it. You can read about it here. Its a bad ass car, and paint looks outstanding, too bad in '85 they cut the top with the gullwing doors 

www.losboulevardosmessageboard.com/showthread.php?6122-I-Guess-I-can-tell-you-now!!


----------



## 66wita6

SO THATS PROBLY THE REASON IT DIDN'T SHOW AT THE SUPERSHOW IN VEGAS,CAUSE JUS IN SEPT IT SHOWED UNDER CLASSICS...








CONGRATS TO CONRAD,MUST'VE BEEN A PRETTY PENNY.....


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Do you have any pics of the set up? And is it the original one that was in the car in the 70s? Sure hope so.
Also, what was the 1st version of the car? Was it the one bilt by Joe Morano?


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Here is something else worth checking. 
60 Cadi, named Tulip. The 2 pics are from Howard Gribble's archives. Car is thought to be crushed 


















In front of Bill Carter's shop in the 70s


----------



## gold rush

*Yes! it is true.... I Bought "Tower of Power" it is now Reunited with "Nostalgia Sleeper" after 25+years here are a few pics of the rarely seen 1st Version of "Tower of Power" 




























Tower of Power Back on TRU=SPOKES



















*


----------



## 66wita6

CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW ADDITION TO YOUR COLLECTION,HOPEFULLY YOU'LL RESTORE NOSTALGIC SLEEPER TO ITS CANDYRED PAINT IT HAD?


----------



## crenshaw magraw

i got to see tower of power at a local cruise night a few days ago, n i must say that car looks really great for being such a old build, truley a piece of low rider history.one of my favorite cars of all times.


----------



## graham

gold rush said:


> *Yes! it is true.... I Bought "Tower of Power" it is now Reunited with "Nostalgia Sleeper" after 25+years here are a few pics of the rarely seen 1st Version of "Tower of Power"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower of Power Back on TRU=SPOKES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




very cool


----------



## SAUL

Nice!!!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bad ass!!!


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO

I FOUND PICTURE'S OF MY GLASSHOUSE FROM BACK IN THE DAY BEFORE I OWNED IT. OUT HERE IN IDAHO


----------



## gold rush

*Today the Carson top was delivered so i pulled the car out and took some pictures with the top on since ive only seen 1 picture of the car with the top on and also as the story goes "the top was lost" well here it is!



































*


----------



## richards69impala

Where is this 62 caddy Bonez?Do you have any current pics of it?It would be a shame if this got crushed.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Richard, Groucho over at the hamb said one if his friends tried to locate the car for years, and all his findings brought him to believe the car was junked years ago. Sad, i know, but apparently common for such stunning show pieces to end up crunched.

Btw, dunno why i said 62 while its clearly a 60.


----------



## SAUL

gold rush said:


> *Today the Carson top was delivered so i pulled the car out and took some pictures with the top on since ive only seen 1 picture of the car with the top on and also as the story goes "the top was lost" well here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hell yea!! Conrad it looks bad ass!


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER

To the top for all these bad ass OG rides


----------



## rnaudin

dogbonekustoms said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD74

Not too far back in the day but back enough......1994 last show this truck saw.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

BLVD74 said:


> Not too far back in the day but back enough......1994 last show this truck saw.
> View attachment 565464


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR PICS OF THE PAST.......KEEP ON POSTIN THOSE PICS:nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT


----------



## oneofakind

TOWER OF POWER LOOKS BAD ASS WITH THAT CARSON TOP...


----------



## dogbonekustoms

rnaudin said:


> :thumbsup:


I have another pic similar to these (meanin same period cruisin session) of a car draggin crossmember while dogleggin, but cant seemto find it anymore. Since im pretty sure i got it on BigPoppa's archieves if anybody knows what im talkin about please post.


----------



## 27556




----------



## 67imp




----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES

67imp said:


> View attachment 569204


:wow: ; thats in my town.


----------



## 67imp

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Is that a poncho? too fuzzy to make it out. Kool as fuck whatever it is.


----------



## S.J convrt59

dogbonekustoms said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59

daomen said:


> HERES AN EXAMPLE OF WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT,SEEMS THAT THIER SUM HOMIES FROM THE FAR EAST THAT CAUGHT ON ,N R RUNNIN WITH IT,THESE PICS ARE RECENT,BUT SURE AS HELL LOOK FROM THE PAST.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

:thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

S.J convrt59 said:


> :thumbsup:


Well, if you liked those check the last few pages of this thread here:
www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/249119-japan-lowrider-life-64.html


----------



## dat620

blvd74, nice red hardbody mini, what happened to it, still got it or sold off


----------



## hueyblack

66wita6 said:


> ORALE HOMIES,MI JEFITO BUSTED OUT WITH HIS OLD SCKOOL FOTO ALBUM,HIS YEARS CRUZING WITH OLD TIMES C.C (THE O.G ONES FROM SANTA ANA), SEE IF YOU RECOGNIZE ANY...


I really appreciate old school photos. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 66wita6

DENADA,YOUR WELCOME,AM GLAD THAT I POSTED N THEN FOLKS POSTED THIER PAST PICS,HOPEFULLY MORE IS YET TO COME


----------



## BLVD74

dat620 said:


> blvd74, nice red hardbody mini, what happened to it, still got it or sold off


The frame cracked so I had a friend reinforce it but then I ended up selling it to him. He never put it back together and sold it to another friend who put it together, painted the frame and suspension black and sold it in TJ....I wish I would have kept it.


----------



## BLVD74

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> :thumbsup:


 Cool Back in the day pic


----------



## LIL MURPHY

NICE PIC'S


----------



## Hydros

Hydros said:


> Looking for members that used to ride in the late 70's to middle 80's In San Diego. I was the one with the primer 66 and 67 Chevelle at the Korner car hops. I am looking for old pics, films, history and other hoppers and riders that can share some history of those times.
> can pay cash
> 
> Anyone know of Raul Rodriguez (502) Louisville KY ?


 please PM or email


----------



## classic53

IT WAS GREEN JOE MORANO HAS PICK OF IT HE ALL SO HAS A STORY OF WHY IT CHANGED


----------



## El Aztec Pride

gold rush said:


> *Today the Carson top was delivered so i pulled the car out and took some pictures with the top on since ive only seen 1 picture of the car with the top on and also as the story goes "the top was lost" well here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 67imp

*Mad Doggs old rides back in da Day*


----------



## 66wita6

NICE


----------



## CustomMachines

gold rush said:


> *Today the Carson top was delivered so i pulled the car out and took some pictures with the top on since ive only seen 1 picture of the car with the top on and also as the story goes "the top was lost" well here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## film_david

wow, so many old school pics in this topic! thx for sharing.

I am actually looking for old photos and even footage from back in the days for my documentary LA VIDA LOW. In the film, there is a segment about Los Angeles and San Jose, California... how it started in those places. Also there will be a segment about Whittier Blvd. People talk about how amazing it was back in the day.

If anybody of you has old pictures/ footage that relates to those themes and would like to share and contribute to this documentary, please let me know. I will give you credit in the film with your car club's name.

Ideally the photos have no text on them, are scanned in high-resolution, and you can name the city and year it was taken.

I just think those old photographs have such a nostalgic look to them. There is no possible way for me to replicate that in any way in the film. So I am hoping some of you are willed to share some of your vintage treasures and contribute to lowrider history in my documentary.

Please check out the teasers if you havent:
http://www.davidreimers.com/lowteaser04.htm
http://www.davidreimers.com/lowpromo01.htm
http://www.davidreimers.com/lowteaser03.htm
http://www.davidreimers.com/lowteaser02.htm
http://www.davidreimers.com/lowteaser01.htm

Thanks for any help!


----------



## chale63

Ttt


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

GOTTA LOVE THE OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDING.....WHEN WE DIDNT CARE BOUT CHROME A ARMS....BACK IN THE DAY..U HAD .GOOD PAINT ..SPOKES..AND BAM..LOWRIDING..LOW N SLOW......NOW DAYS..GOTTEN OUT OF HAND...A MILLION CARSHOWS....AND NO REAL LOWRIDING IN THE STREETS......BUT YUP..GLAD I STILL ROLL ..OLD SCHOOL STYLE......:biggrin:


----------



## 909vert63

LATIN LORDS MOVIE STAR 57 AT INDIO CAR SHOW 90'


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> GOTTA LOVE THE OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDING.....WHEN WE DIDNT CARE BOUT CHROME A ARMS....BACK IN THE DAY..U HAD .GOOD PAINT ..SPOKES..AND BAM..LOWRIDING..LOW N SLOW......NOW DAYS..GOTTEN OUT OF HAND...A MILLION CARSHOWS....AND NO REAL LOWRIDING IN THE STREETS......BUT YUP..GLAD I STILL ROLL ..OLD SCHOOL STYLE......:biggrin:


NICELY SAID,COULDN'T GET MORE TO THE TRUTH THAN THAT....KEEP IT LOW N SLOW HOMIE:nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6

film_david said:


> wow, so many old school pics in this topic! thx for sharing.
> 
> I am actually looking for old photos and even footage from back in the days for my documentary LA VIDA LOW. In the film, there is a segment about Los Angeles and San Jose, California... how it started in those places. Also there will be a segment about Whittier Blvd. People talk about how amazing it was back in the day.
> 
> If anybody of you has old pictures/ footage that relates to those themes and would like to share and contribute to this documentary, please let me know. I will give you credit in the film with your car club's name.
> 
> Ideally the photos have no text on them, are scanned in high-resolution, and you can name the city and year it was taken.
> 
> I just think those old photographs have such a nostalgic look to them. There is no possible way for me to replicate that in any way in the film. So I am hoping some of you are willed to share some of your vintage treasures and contribute to lowrider history in my documentary.
> 
> Please check out the teasers if you havent:
> http://www.davidreimers.com/lowteaser04.htm
> http://www.davidreimers.com/lowpromo01.htm
> http://www.davidreimers.com/lowteaser03.htm
> http://www.davidreimers.com/lowteaser02.htm
> http://www.davidreimers.com/lowteaser01.htm
> 
> Thanks for any help!


YOUR MORE THAN WELCOME TO USE ANYTHIN HOMIE,THOSE TRAILERS ARE BADASS!!!


----------



## sanjo_66

film_david said:


> wow, so many old school pics in this topic! thx for sharing.
> 
> I am actually looking for old photos and even footage from back in the days for my documentary LA VIDA LOW. In the film, there is a segment about Los Angeles and San Jose, California... how it started in those places. Also there will be a segment about Whittier Blvd. People talk about how amazing it was back in the day.
> 
> If anybody of you has old pictures/ footage that relates to those themes and would like to share and contribute to this documentary, please let me know. I will give you credit in the film with your car club's name.
> 
> Ideally the photos have no text on them, are scanned in high-resolution, and you can name the city and year it was taken.
> 
> I just think those old photographs have such a nostalgic look to them. There is no possible way for me to replicate that in any way in the film. So I am hoping some of you are willed to share some of your vintage treasures and contribute to lowrider history in my documentary.
> 
> Please check out the teasers if you havent:
> http://www.davidreimers.com/lowteaser04.htm
> http://www.davidreimers.com/lowpromo01.htm
> http://www.davidreimers.com/lowteaser03.htm
> http://www.davidreimers.com/lowteaser02.htm
> http://www.davidreimers.com/lowteaser01.htm
> 
> Thanks for any help!



I have a lot of pic, From car shows at the santa clara co. fair grounds,
Crazy Benny`s.

I`ll try an find them and post them, are pic of pic ok.


----------



## film_david

thx so much Daomen and Sanjo_66! PM sent.


----------



## sanjo_66

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> GOTTA LOVE THE OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDING.....WHEN WE DIDNT CARE BOUT CHROME A ARMS....BACK IN THE DAY..U HAD .GOOD PAINT ..SPOKES..AND BAM..LOWRIDING..LOW N SLOW......NOW DAYS..GOTTEN OUT OF HAND...A MILLION CARSHOWS....AND NO REAL LOWRIDING IN THE STREETS......BUT YUP..GLAD I STILL ROLL ..OLD SCHOOL STYLE......:biggrin:


AIN`T THAT THE TRUTH,,KEEPING IT SIMPLE.







024.jpg (223.3 KB)


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

sanjo_66 said:


> AIN`T THAT THE TRUTH,,KEEPING IT SIMPLE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 024.jpg (223.3 KB)


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

MY 66 SS IMPALA..BACK IN 88..


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> GOTTA LOVE THE OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDING.....WHEN WE DIDNT CARE BOUT CHROME A ARMS....BACK IN THE DAY..U HAD .GOOD PAINT ..SPOKES..AND BAM..LOWRIDING..LOW N SLOW......NOW DAYS..GOTTEN OUT OF HAND...A MILLION CARSHOWS....AND NO REAL LOWRIDING IN THE STREETS......BUT YUP..GLAD I STILL ROLL ..OLD SCHOOL STYLE......:biggrin:


*
This statement really states the truth about Low Riding & how much ** Low Riding has changed **within the last 20years**!!!*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

Bobby Loco SJ said:


> *
> This statement really states the truth about Low Riding & how much ** Low Riding has changed **within the last 20years**!!!*


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.rubio89

Me and my brother at some show in sac. I remember brenton wood performed. And getting a new shirt at school cause they didnt like mine :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

sanjo_66 said:


> AIN`T THAT THE TRUTH,,KEEPING IT SIMPLE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 024.jpg (223.3 KB)


NICE PIC HOMIE,HELL YEA,THATS WHY I DID MINE IN THE 70'S STYLE.....








:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

66wita6 said:


> NICE PIC HOMIE,HELL YEA,THATS WHY I DID MINE IN THE 70'S STYLE.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT:nicoderm:


----------



## sanjo_66

Here`s afew pic taken at the Car Show at Santa Clara County Fairgrounds in the early 80`s put on by Crazy Benny`s
Crazy Benny`s was a Stereo outlet at the Berryessa, Flea Market in San Jose.









019.jpg (275.9 KB) 








018.jpg (297.4 KB) 








002.jpg (236.4 KB) 








003.jpg (204.9 KB) 








023.jpg (201.0 KB) 








028.jpg (254.9 KB)


----------



## sanjo_66

008.jpg (230.6 KB) 







011.jpg (255.5 KB) 







020.jpg (210.1 KB) 







016.jpg (307.1 KB) 







049.jpg (272.4 KB)







032.jpg (293.4 KB)


----------



## sanjo_66

009.jpg (267.3 KB) 







010.jpg (286.0 KB) 







022.jpg (287.5 KB) 







029.jpg (274.0 KB) 







031.jpg (234.1 KB)







046.jpg (240.4 KB)


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## sanjo_66

040.jpg (162.4 KB) 







064.jpg (280.3 KB) 







065.jpg (294.0 KB) 







067.jpg (254.7 KB) 







069.jpg (281.8 KB)







068.jpg (268.0 KB)


----------



## sanjo_66

These pic here are from a street festival Hot Rod Show and Shine in Mt, View Ca. Castro St.
Early 90`s








071.jpg (168.7 KB) 







036.jpg (284.6 KB) 







038.jpg (232.1 KB) 







039.jpg (271.0 KB) 







073.jpg (252.2 KB)







074.jpg (304.4 KB)


----------



## sanjo_66

These pic are from a Show at the DeAnza Colledge, In Cupertino Ca.
Early 90`s








056.jpg (221.4 KB) 







057.jpg (199.4 KB) 







058.jpg (250.2 KB) 







062.jpg (225.8 KB) 







061.jpg (242.0 KB)







060.jpg (164.1 KB)


----------



## rnaudin

sanjo_66 said:


> Here`s afew pic taken at the Car Show at Santa Clara County Fairgrounds in the early 80`s put on by Crazy Benny`s
> Crazy Benny`s was a Stereo outlet at the Berryessa, Flea Market in San Jose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 019.jpg (275.9 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 018.jpg (297.4 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 002.jpg (236.4 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 003.jpg (204.9 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 023.jpg (201.0 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 028.jpg (254.9 KB)


nice pic's


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Im selling the 12 issues for each of the following years... 95, 96, 97, 98, 99, 00, 01, *02, 03, 04, 05

They are in excellent conditions with the posters still in them, the posters of the ones from the 90s used to be on my wall but i put them back where they belong when i took them down.

*02 both January issues.

$80 per year shipped 

PM me :rimshot:Paypal ready


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

I got some more but these are not complete so ill post the ones i have.....

94. Jul, Aug, Sep, Oct. Nov, Dec. 

06. All except the November issue 

07. All except Oct, Nov, Dec. 

08.All except Jan. 

09. All except Feb, Mar. 

10. Jan, Feb, Mar, Apr, Oct. 

$10 EACH shipped Paypal ready

PM me :rimshot:

Also, if anybody is intersted in STREET CUSTOMS magazines i have 52 issues

HAVE A BLESSED DAY!!!


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR PICS OF THE PAST:nicoderm:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

66wita6 said:


> TTMFT FOR PICS OF THE PAST:nicoderm:


YOU GOT YOUR NAME BACK. :cheesy:


----------



## 66wita6

:yes:GLAD THAT I GOT IT BACK TOO,MITE GET MY PLATES NOW THE SAME ON MY 6


----------



## LITO




----------



## 66wita6

POST SUM MORE PICS HOMIE:yes:


----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:
http://youtu.be/MdG6WWAiK2g


----------



## dogbonekustoms

oh yeah, that video is bad ass. I pmd the guy on youtube few months ago, and turns out their his dads pics, the 67 chevy with the shortned doors was his, and if i remember right he said the chopt chevelle was his uncle or something.
I always dug that chevelle, as unproportioned as it is, is a ''poster'' of the style of those times. Just wish there were more pics of it in black as it looks mean as hell.
:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

LITO said:


>


Tres Palmas Sante Fe Springs (Canta Ranas). My brother's brother-n-law Mike was an original member from the mid-60's..


----------



## MILGON

This car still looks good!!!


----------



## LITO




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## dogbonekustoms

LITO said:


>


A bug with a Rolls grille and square lights......... :thumbsup:

That hood is rather cool too.


----------



## 66wita6

HAPPY PRENEW YEARS,HOPE EVERYONE HAS A SAFE AN SANE NEW YEARS


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## 19jaquez84

El Aztec Pride said:


>


I hate to sound like a complete rookie, but can you tell me what that piece with the Andy's logo is.


----------



## warning

key chain


----------



## groovin ruben

19jaquez84 said:


> I hate to sound like a complete rookie, but can you tell me what that piece with the Andy's logo is.


it 's a promo key ring from Lowrider Magazine & Andy's Hydraulics. Has The Lowrider logo on other side. Will post pic of it tomorrow.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

MEMER HOW THE HYNAZ DRESSED BACK IN 1979


----------



## dogbonekustoms

The keychain is cool, but that boat tail rendering with the roses laying hard on the pin is o-so-awesome.


----------



## groovin ruben

groovin ruben said:


> it 's a promo key ring from Lowrider Magazine & Andy's Hydraulics. Has The Lowrider logo on other side. Will post pic of it tomorrow.


----------



## 19jaquez84

groovin ruben said:


> View attachment 589175


That is some cool stuff you guys have. Thanks for posting it up.


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> MEMER HOW THE HYNAZ DRESSED BACK IN 1979


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## groovin ruben

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


:cheesy:I remember these home girls.Went to school with them.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

good pics homies keepem comin when shit was real


----------



## dogbonekustoms

What was the parade about? I take it huelga stands for strike? No?


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## Anaheim714

Nice rides bro! im from Orange County too so props to that 714 man real talk i remember going to Santa Ana like it was yesterday.. ahh the good old days...


----------



## westcoastlowrider

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


Chingon uffin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## westcoastlowrider

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


:thumbsup: my tio use to tell me you could get them impalas for dirt cheap back in the days 58s, 59s :run:


----------



## beentheredonethat6

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


  SI SE PUEDE MI RAZA


----------



## beentheredonethat6

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


TO THE TOP 
COOL PICS


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## 66wita6

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


OLD TIMES C.C DE SANTA ANA,CAR RITE HERE,COCOS BOMBITA


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## illstorm

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


Like looking in a Kaleidoscope


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## BLVD74

Nice photos Big Spanks


~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


----------



## dogbonekustoms

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


Check that sweet pinto! :thumbsup:
Are the spokes gold or its a reflection?


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

NICE PICS!


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## RUFFCUTT

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


KEARNEY PARK??? :dunno:
MY POPS HAS A PIC SIMILAR 2 THIS 1 FROM THEIR.EXCELLENT PICS BRO,U HAVE A TIME CAPSULE OF CHICANO MEMORIZE :thumbsup: LOVE THE CHOLA PICS BTW


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## rIdaho

Ttt


----------



## beentheredonethat6

TO THE TOP


----------



## RUFFCUTT

TTT 

HELLZ YEAH,DOPE ASS PICS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


my old ride back in the day 79 camero,


----------



## OLDTOWN

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

FELL IN LOVE WITH HER....:biggrin:


----------



## OLDTOWN

rnaudin said:


> my old ride back in the day 79 camero,


:thumbsup: you dont see something like that everyday


----------



## 66wita6

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> FELL IN LOVE WITH HER....:biggrin:


YOU EVER WONDERWHO SHE MARRIED?............THE 1 N OMLY,MR MIYAGI....








I WAS LIKE WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## FunkaholiC

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


Double breasted suites. You just dont see those no more.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

66wita6 said:


> YOU EVER WONDERWHO SHE MARRIED?............THE 1 N OMLY,MR MIYAGI....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS LIKE WHAT THE FUCK?


WTF..ARE U SERIOUS.....:facepalm:WHAT WAS SHE THINKING....:loco:


----------



## hoppin62

http://hipspics.freewebspace.com/gas/gas.html


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

66wita6 said:


> YOU EVER WONDERWHO SHE MARRIED?............THE 1 N OMLY,MR MIYAGI....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS LIKE WHAT THE FUCK?





JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> WTF..ARE U SERIOUS.....:facepalm:WHAT WAS SHE THINKING....:loco:


What every one thinks $$$ PAY DAY:naughty:!


----------



## sdropnem

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


----------



## dogbonekustoms

rnaudin said:


> my old ride back in the day 79 camero,


:thumbsup:
Camaros are so bad ass as lowriders


----------



## jjarez79

66wita6 said:


> YOU EVER WONDERWHO SHE MARRIED?............THE 1 N OMLY,MR MIYAGI....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS LIKE WHAT THE FUCK?


He was wax on, wax off on that ass!!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

APPOLONIA.....:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## servant of christ

dogbonekustoms said:


> Check that sweet pinto! :thumbsup:
> Are the spokes gold or its a reflection?


THE RIMS ARE CHROME


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


Look how forward thinking Andy and Ralph Douglass were.That 66 Impala was using much of the same things that todays hoppers are using such as long arms,reinforced rear end,super long strokes,hold down chains.All this and more and this was 30 + years ago.


----------



## El Aztec Pride

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> APPOLONIA.....:thumbsup:


 :thumbsup: YUMMY!! :naughty:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## rnaudin

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin

SAUL said:


>


do you know what show this was at


----------



## dogbonekustoms

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Look how forward thinking Andy and Ralph Douglass were.That 66 Impala was using much of the same things that todays hoppers are using such as long arms,reinforced rear end,super long strokes,hold down chains.All this and more and this was 30 + years ago.


Wasnt that rear end fixed?


----------



## groovin ruben

My Son & Wifey @ San Berdo show in 99


----------



## grounded

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> APPOLONIA.....:thumbsup:


 she was so hot :fool2:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## Rag Tops

San Diego Rag Tops CC


----------



## Rag Tops




----------



## Rag Tops




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~




----------



## MONSTERGATE1

dogbonekustoms said:


> Wasnt that rear end fixed?


Looks like it has strokes in the back.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

At about 2:48
Took me a while to find the video but i had to check LOL OCD baby! OCD


----------



## 66wita6

dogbonekustoms said:


> Wasnt that rear end fixed?


THOU THAT WAS MORE THAN 30 YRS AGO,SUM OF THEM WHERE FIXED REAR ENDS,THUS THE BEGINNS OF RAD HOPPIN AS SEEN IN THE PIC MY JEFITO TOOK AT A INDOOR SHOW(IN THE BEGINNIN OF THIS TOPIC)....


----------



## 66wita6

2:50,IT HAS THE SAME REAR END "FIXED" LOC UP


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

dogbonekustoms said:


> Wasnt that rear end fixed?


I think your rite dogbonekustoms about it being a fixed rear end after seeing the video.I never saw Ralph's 66 lowered.


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

hno:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Hey dogbonekustoms,here's some pics of Andy's malibu that he turned over end over end at a show in San Jose in 79 or 80 I believe


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## dogbonekustoms

Dang! Kool pics :thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59

T.T.T


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

:fool2:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ABRAXASS

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


Bad ass pic......


----------



## GM RIDER

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> hno:
> 
> :run:This is an old pic. California Institution for Woman still looks the same but now you have to wear your state blues if you want to hit the yard. Alot of lifers still there and Chochilla has hit the yard


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Here's some pics from various car interiors from back in the day .


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## MONSTERGATE1

I found an old article on Andy's Malibu hopper that was the first car to flip over.Click on the pic and it may enlarge the image.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Ah, i remember the car now that i see the fat tractor tires. I mean, i remember it from footage as i wasnt there 
Or maybe he had another before or after with those same rear wheels...???


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Here's some pics from various car interiors from back in the day .


:thumbsup:YUP I MEMBER THE CRUSHED VELVET LOOK..HAD THAT IN MY 66..SS IMPALA....WAY BACK.....:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


80S AND EARLY   90S..HAD THE BEST HAIRSTYLES FOR THE HYNAZ......:thumbsup:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

GM RIDER said:


> ~BIG SPANKS~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:
> 
> *Now, this is the real deal......I sure miss the 80's*:tears:
Click to expand...


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> [/QUOTE* Ain't NO SAGGING back then.....*


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


:shh: *The real Nortenos*:shh:*~SAN QUENTIN 1968~*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

YUP WAY BACK


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

YUP..WE HAD HAIR..NO PELONES....:biggrin:


----------



## 19jaquez84

Bobby Loco SJ said:


> ~BIG SPANKS~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE* Ain't NO SAGGING back then.....*
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up during the mid 90's-early 2000's when sagging was really popular but I still wasn't trying to do that shit.uffin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Tripps

richards69impala said:


>


what type of car is the one on the lower left corner the green one


----------



## winojameSj

Looks like a 71 72 buick riviera


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## LURCH63

ttt


----------



## dogbonekustoms

winojameSj said:


> Looks like a 71 72 buick riviera


It is. Was called Chosey beggar, was built by the Baca brothers. I have pics at work ill post'em monday.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Thought you might find this interesting dogbonekustoms .


----------



## OLDTOWN

they werent trying to act like a bunch of rappers back then like now days its a shame now days


----------



## lowdeville

OLDTOWN said:


> they werent trying to act like a bunch of rappers back then like now days its a shame now days


:thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Thought you might find this interesting dogbonekustoms .


I sure do 
Are those cylinder accumulators stickin out above the pumps? In all honesty its pretty cool too. When it was first mentioned a few pages back i thought it wasnt the best of ideas, but i admit it works. 90s were a pretty mad time for hydros and lowriders.


----------



## Tripps

Oldschool lowriders are better low and slow but now the new lowriders just try to much that you can't drive them


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Here


----------



## El Aztec Pride

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


 :naughty: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR THE PICS OF THE PAST:nicoderm:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

uffin:


----------



## LITO

_*1975
My first car a 200 dollar 64s/s with Rocket Racing Wheels and 20 dollar 520s from Custom Rim and Tire in San Gabriel Ca*_


----------



## brett

LITO said:


> _*1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first car a 200 dollar 64s/s with Rocket Racing Wheels and 20 dollar 520s from Custom Rim and Tire in San Gabriel Ca*_


killer


----------



## lgh1157

One of the best posts on this whole thread. 



LITO said:


> _*1975
> My first car a 200 dollar 64s/s with Rocket Racing Wheels and 20 dollar 520s from Custom Rim and Tire in San Gabriel Ca*_


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

My first car,a 1969 Impala bought in Oakland ca from Harmless Harry used cars lot on E14 st in the fall of 1976.Sittin on Cragers and 5.20s.could'nt tell me nuttin .Price of car,800.00 dollars


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## supremes

MARTIN RAMIREZ OF VALLEJO CALIF, SADLY PASSED AWAY YESTERDAY. MARTIN WAS ONE OF THE FIRST LOWRIDERS IN VALLEJO IN THE 70"S.HE HAD A 66 CAPRICE PEARL WHITE WITH MURALS PAINTED BY EARL STEVENS (E-40'S DAD) MARTIN WAS A MEMBER OF STYLISTICS AND LOW CREATION CAR CLUB BACK THEN, TRULY A PIONEER WHO ALWAYS LOVED THE LOWRIDER SEEN TO THE END.


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## Daddy ooo

My older brother in his 63 Chevy in around 76 or 77. Me in my 54 Chevy in 79 or 80


----------



## Daddy ooo

. Hey is there any OG,s out there that remember when these vposters were being sold in the late 70,s. By M pickle. They have a lot of repro,s out there this one is an original I bought it in1979. There worth a little money now.I have three original one,s


----------



## ABRAXASS

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 606587
> . Hey is there any OG,s out there that remember when these vposters were being sold in the late 70,s. By M pickle. They have a lot of repro,s out there this one is an original I bought it in1979. There worth a little money now.I have three original one,s


Yeah, "Bomb Scare," "Dukes Burger," "Trokitas," etc. I saw him at a West Coasts Kustoms show, signed some posters for me, repops though. Keep up the thread gentlemen.


----------



## 65ss

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 606587
> .
> 
> thats a nice poster :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

. These pic was taken in around 77 or. 78


----------



## Daddy ooo

65ss said:


> Daddy ooo said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 606587
> .
> 
> thats a nice poster :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks I've managed to hold on to three defferent one,s that I bought back in the day
Click to expand...


----------



## Daddy ooo

ABRAXASS said:


> Yeah, "Bomb Scare," "Dukes Burger," "Trokitas," etc. I saw him at a West Coasts Kustoms show, signed some posters for me, repops though. Keep up the thread gentlemen.


 that would be cool if I could get mines signed


----------



## Daddy ooo

this is going way back


----------



## LITO

_*1978*_








_*Angel's 68 So.Cal. Majestics*_


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## westcoastlowrider

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 606585
> View attachment 606586
> My older brother in his 63 Chevy in around 76 or 77. Me in my 54 Chevy in 79 or 80


Badass pics :thumbsup:


----------



## graham

LITO said:


> _*1978*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Angel's 68 So.Cal. Majestics*_



anymore pics of this one?


----------



## Daddy ooo

:thumbsup:


westcoastlowrider said:


> Badass pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Tripps

5Six Bel Air said:


> That was mine, another pic with a different look.


what kind of truck is this can some one tell me


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

LITO said:


> _*1978*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Angel's 68 So.Cal. Majestics*_


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

Tripps said:


> Oldschool lowriders are better low and slow but now the new lowriders just try to much that you can't drive them


:thumbsup:


----------



## LITO




----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## pancho pistolas

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 608387


 yep , STREET PLAYERS :thumbsup:


----------



## ABRAXASS

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 608387


This your ride?


----------



## Daddy ooo

ABRAXASS said:


> This your ride?


 know this is not my car. Had the pleasure of meeting the guy many year ago


----------



## el jr

LITO said:


> _*1975 My first car a 200 dollar 64s/s with Rocket Racing Wheels and 20 dollar 520s from Custom Rim and Tire in San Gabriel Ca*_


Nice!


----------



## Jasmine_J

Wow！:thumbsup:


----------



## supremes

nice photo of jack kennedy's 56 bel air. i also have a few photos of his car some where, i will try to find them and post, anyone know if jack still has that 56 and if he is still around? he was a sacramento lowrider legend.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Here's a pic of the rear of Jack Kennedy's 56 Bel Air from a show in Concord ca.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Here's a side view of the 56.


----------



## Daddy ooo

66wita6 said:


> THOSE PICS ARE DED TO CHARLIE, A REAL INOVATOR.....


I have nothing but love and respect for guys like this gentleman here. It was guys like him that introduced me to the Lowrider life style 35 year ago rest in pease my brother. Thanks


----------



## pancho pistolas

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Here's a side view of the 56.


 :thumbsup: Now that's a LOWRIDER , "Laying Bumper" , Sometimes I think some guys don't get it.


----------



## 66wita6

THUS THE TRUE MEANING OF LOWRIDER,NOW A DAYS,EVERY 1 THINKS A LOWRIDER HAS TO HAVE A 2" PIT BULL STANCE IN THE FRONT,N THEY'RE RYDE DONT EVEN LAY DUE TO THE XTRA LONG COILS,OR REAR TRAIL ARMS,TO INCREASE REAR LOCK UP....AND YEA,CHARLIE FROM CLASSICS DID BUST OUT WITH A COUPLE OF LOWRIDER CUSTOMS IN HIS TIME:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## Daddy ooo

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> [/QUOTE That,s some old school shit rite there. Thanks


----------



## Daddy ooo

The great Jame Brown


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Nice Looking At These Old Pics :nicoderm:..Brings Back Lots Of Memories..Keep Them Coming..:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> GOTTA LOVE THE OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDING.....WHEN WE DIDNT CARE BOUT CHROME A ARMS....BACK IN THE DAY..U HAD .GOOD PAINT ..SPOKES..AND BAM..LOWRIDING..LOW N SLOW......NOW DAYS..GOTTEN OUT OF HAND...A MILLION CARSHOWS....AND NO REAL LOWRIDING IN THE STREETS......BUT YUP..GLAD I STILL ROLL ..OLD SCHOOL STYLE......:biggrin:


Well Said..


----------



## pancho pistolas

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 609701
> View attachment 609686
> View attachment 609685
> The great Jame Brown[/QUOTE thats a slick deuce and laid out hard. :thumbsup:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES

Tripps said:


> what kind of truck is this can some one tell me


Realy? Its a Chevy s10 with a Snug top shell.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

Richiecool69elka said:


> Well Said..


AND THE TRUTH..QUE NO....I GET BORED AT SHOWS....I WANNA RIDE THE STREETS....:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## sdropnem

*Then don't Show......Just GO to the Aves, the Blvds, Car washes, Autoparts etc., etc *:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

sdropnem said:


> *Then don't Show......Just GO to the Aves, the Blvds, Car washes, Autoparts etc., etc *:thumbsup:


REALLY..DAMN..DIDNT KNOW THAT....:roflmao:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> AND THE TRUTH..QUE NO....I GET BORED AT SHOWS....I WANNA RIDE THE STREETS....:biggrin:


Thats right


----------



## sdropnem

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> REALLY..DAMN..DIDNT KNOW THAT....:roflmao:


 But then you'll be Considered a *NO SHOW !!! *:rimshot:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

sdropnem said:


> But then you'll be Considered a *NO SHOW !!! *:rimshot:


MY PLAQUE SAYS WICKED RIDAZ..MEANZ WE RIDE..YEA I GO TO SOME SHOWS..BUT WE DO MORE RIDING..U KNOW..TRUE LOWRIDING.....LOVE ..SAN JO..BLVD NITEZ.....REAL LOWRIDERZ.....LOOK IT UP....:biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem

Yeah I Appreciate seeing the *Classics - Cruise.....on the Blvd & To & From SHOWS *  that's the way it *should be* and it is for the most part *Down here in SAN DIEGO! *


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

sdropnem said:


> Yeah I Appreciate seeing the *Classics - Cruise.....on the Blvd & To & From SHOWS *  that's the way it *should be* and it is for the most part *Down here in SAN DIEGO! *


TRUE..BUT REAL LOWRIDERZ CRUIZE NO MATTER OF A SHOW OR A HAPPENING....THATZ WHAT WE DO HERE IN MOTOWN CALIFAZ.....LOW N SLOW..:thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem

Me Too! Whenever - night, day, Week Day, Weekend, doesn't matter We're Rollin' !


----------



## Richiecool69elka

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> AND THE TRUTH..QUE NO....I GET BORED AT SHOWS....I WANNA RIDE THE STREETS....:biggrin:


Simon.But I Like The Shows also.Meeting New Gente.But Cruising has been a Part of My Life since The Mid 70's.Going with My Primos and enjoying every Minute.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

*TO ALL THE HOMIE WHO WANNA CRUISE THE BLVD LIKE BACK IN THE DAYS INSTEAD OF THE SAME CAR SHOWS SITTING ON LAWN CHAIRS ALL DAY, WE ARE DOING OUR 3rd DRIFTING ON A MEMORY WHITTIER BLVD CRUISE WITH HUGE SUCCESS FROM THE FIRST 2 CRUISES, HAD NEVER SEEN THE BLVD THAT PACKED WITH LOW LOWS SINCE WATCHING A 70s LOWRIDER MOVIE  HAD OVER A THOUSAND CARS ON THE BOULEVARD AT THE LAST ONE AND EXPECT A BIGGER TURN OUT ON THIS ONE heres the topic with all the details homies let us know if you can make it

*http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...ng-memory-whittier-blvd-cruise-july-21-a.html


----------



## Richiecool69elka

westcoastlowrider said:


> *TO ALL THE HOMIE WHO WANNA CRUISE THE BLVD LIKE BACK IN THE DAYS INSTEAD OF THE SAME CAR SHOWS SITTING ON LAWN CHAIRS ALL DAY, WE ARE DOING OUR 3rd DRIFTING ON A MEMORY WHITTIER BLVD CRUISE WITH HUGE SUCCESS FROM THE FIRST 2 CRUISES, HAD NEVER SEEN THE BLVD THAT PACKED WITH LOW LOWS SINCE WATCHING A 70s LOWRIDER MOVIE  HAD OVER A THOUSAND CARS ON THE BOULEVARD AT THE LAST ONE AND EXPECT A BIGGER TURN OUT ON THIS ONE heres the topic with all the details homies let us know if you can make it
> 
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...ng-memory-whittier-blvd-cruise-july-21-a.html


I Have and It Wasnt In A Movie.Damn I Miss Those Days.:nicoderm:


----------



## Daddy ooo

my babies in front of my 67 and my 1937 Chevy project in the back ground. Late 1980,s


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

westcoastlowrider said:


> *TO ALL THE HOMIE WHO WANNA CRUISE THE BLVD LIKE BACK IN THE DAYS INSTEAD OF THE SAME CAR SHOWS SITTING ON LAWN CHAIRS ALL DAY, WE ARE DOING OUR 3rd DRIFTING ON A MEMORY WHITTIER BLVD CRUISE WITH HUGE SUCCESS FROM THE FIRST 2 CRUISES, HAD NEVER SEEN THE BLVD THAT PACKED WITH LOW LOWS SINCE WATCHING A 70s LOWRIDER MOVIE  HAD OVER A THOUSAND CARS ON THE BOULEVARD AT THE LAST ONE AND EXPECT A BIGGER TURN OUT ON THIS ONE heres the topic with all the details homies let us know if you can make it
> 
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...ng-memory-whittier-blvd-cruise-july-21-a.html


:thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem

X2


----------



## Daddy ooo

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> TRUE..BUT REAL LOWRIDERZ CRUIZE NO MATTER OF A SHOW OR A HAPPENING....THATZ WHAT WE DO HERE IN MOTOWN CALIFAZ.....LOW N SLOW..:thumbsup:


You know when I think back To the the early days. I have no memory of ever seeing a lowrider being trailered in to a show. Back in the late 70,s early 80,s we used our low,s as daily drivers no matter how bad ass they was. We was Lowriders 7 days a week 24/7. Nowadays it more like maybe once a month or on a show day. The town I lived in we cruised ever nite and even harder on the weekends. Lol. Those where the days.


----------



## Daddy ooo

This is a not so clear pic of me and my brother cars Back in 1980. The custom painted caddy was mine. These were brand new cars show ready. We dragged these Bitches up and down the Blvd every nite. Some weekend we would end up in LA. That,s just what Lowrider did back then. This not so good photo was taken at the famed San Antoine park in Oakland ca.


----------



## Daddy ooo

My older bro,s first ride at 16 yrs old 55 Chevy hard top we paid $200. This is the day we started working on it. Around 1976 or so


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

Daddy ooo said:


> You know when I think back To the the early days. I have no memory of ever seeing a lowrider being trailered in to a show. Back in the late 70,s early 80,s we used our low,s as daily drivers no matter how bad ass they was. We was Lowriders 7 days a week 24/7. Nowadays it more like maybe once a month or on a show day. The town I lived in we cruised ever nite and even harder on the weekends. Lol. Those where the days.


:thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66

Some people drive there cars, and others trailer there cars.
Why is it such a big deal? And more so, who really cares what the other guy done anyways? it seems to be posted on any and every fuck"in form about "Only a True Rider Drives There Car" PLEASE LET IT THE FUCK GO ALREADY!!!! Gas aint cheap anymore, most people need a good driving record get and or keep a job and it could as simple as to many Dumm Fucks out on the blvd looking to start shit with someone with a nice car. We have all heard the storys of people minding there own business on a blvd or in the local hang out parking lot, and some punks show up and start shooting up the place because they got some beef with someone. Yes back in the days it was different. Clubs stood side by side and made a stand when these punks tried to claime what was ours, BUT AGAIN, that was back in the days. 
'

Its a whole new seen now a days. No one is going to get shot over some simple bull shit, or because some dude says "Your not a true rider because you dont drive your car". I have watched as blvds all over northern cal have become empty on the weekends, and only a car or two riding alone into the night, WHY, my thought is because people are just tired of the bull shit. SO again PLEASE, LET IT GO ALREADY. If you ride everyday, and twice on sunday, GREAT, More Power to YOU, You are the MAN, Number ONE, KING SALAMI, #1 Low Rider in the World, A True Rider and so on, and so on. No need to disrespect the man or woman who decides to trailer there car to a show or only drive it on a very special day. Life goes on and so dose Low Riding. uffin:


----------



## LITO

So.Cal. Majestics on the way to support our first chapter in Delano,CA late 70s


----------



## Daddy ooo

uniques66 said:


> Some people drive there cars, and others trailer there cars.
> Why is it such a big deal? And more so, who really cares what the other guy done anyways? it seems to be posted on any and every fuck"in form about "Only a True Rider Drives There Car" PLEASE LET IT THE FUCK GO ALREADY!!!! Gas aint cheap anymore, most people need a good driving record get and or keep a job and it could as simple as to many Dumm Fucks out on the blvd looking to start shit with someone with a nice car. We have all heard the storys of people minding there own business on a blvd or in the local hang out parking lot, and some punks show up and start shooting up the place because they got some beef with someone. Yes back in the days it was different. Clubs stood side by side and made a stand when these punks tried to claime what was ours, BUT AGAIN, that was back in the days.
> '
> 
> Its a whole new seen now a days. No one is going to get shot over some simple bull shit, or because some dude says "Your not a true rider because you dont drive your car". I have watched as blvds all over northern cal have become empty on the weekends, and only a car or two riding alone into the night, WHY, my thought is because people are just tired of the bull shit. SO again PLEASE, LET IT GO ALREADY. If you ride everyday, and twice on sunday, GREAT, More Power to YOU, You are the MAN, Number ONE, KING SALAMI, #1 Low Rider in the World, A True Rider and so on, and so on. No need to disrespect the man or woman who decides to trailer there car to a show or only drive it on a very special day. Life goes on and so dose Low Riding. uffin:


. A lot of truth and fact in the statements you made. Me my self I was only speaking of how things have changed. I was not trying to Disrespect anyone. The Topic is Old Pic,s. So with old pic,s being shown it only natural that the old ways of our lowriding past is going to come up. They both go together. :dunno:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

uniques66 said:


> Some people drive there cars, and others trailer there cars.
> Why is it such a big deal? And more so, who really cares what the other guy done anyways? it seems to be posted on any and every fuck"in form about "Only a True Rider Drives There Car" PLEASE LET IT THE FUCK GO ALREADY!!!! Gas aint cheap anymore, most people need a good driving record get and or keep a job and it could as simple as to many Dumm Fucks out on the blvd looking to start shit with someone with a nice car. We have all heard the storys of people minding there own business on a blvd or in the local hang out parking lot, and some punks show up and start shooting up the place because they got some beef with someone. Yes back in the days it was different. Clubs stood side by side and made a stand when these punks tried to claime what was ours, BUT AGAIN, that was back in the days.
> '
> 
> Its a whole new seen now a days. No one is going to get shot over some simple bull shit, or because some dude says "Your not a true rider because you dont drive your car". I have watched as blvds all over northern cal have become empty on the weekends, and only a car or two riding alone into the night, WHY, my thought is because people are just tired of the bull shit. SO again PLEASE, LET IT GO ALREADY. If you ride everyday, and twice on sunday, GREAT, More Power to YOU, You are the MAN, Number ONE, KING SALAMI, #1 Low Rider in the World, A True Rider and so on, and so on. No need to disrespect the man or woman who decides to trailer there car to a show or only drive it on a very special day. Life goes on and so dose Low Riding. uffin:


RELAX..THIS IS OLD PICS AND WE TALKING BOUT HOW LOWRIDING HAS BECOME OVER GLAMOURIZED.....HOW IT WAS BACK IN THE DAYS......BUT REMEMBER......LOWRIDER ..STANDS FOR ..RIDING.....SIMPLE....BUT IN THE NEW SCHOOL...GUESS IT STANDS FOR TRAILERS AND TROPHY KINGS.....SO IF U GET YUR KICKS ON TRAIKERING YOUR RIDE TO A SHOW...AND GARAGING IT...O WELL.....BUT WHERES THE LOGIC.....THIS IS LOWRIDING....A LIFESTYLE..NOT A HOBBY....IF U WORRIED ABOUT ALL THE MONEY U PUT IN YUR RIDE..THEN DONT DO IT....LIFES A RISK CARNAL........:biggrin:


----------



## ABRAXASS

LITO said:


> So.Cal. Majestics on the way to support our first chapter in Delano,CA late 70s


LoL at "Colgates" that was my cousins nickname, always smiling


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm:


----------



## Daddy ooo

LITO said:


> So.Cal. Majestics on the way to support our first chapter in Delano,CA late 70s


. Nice...these type of pic,s bring back a lot of good memory's :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hey I,m sure there,s homeboys on here that remember the days when we used to cruise the Blvd and have our fine ass women all the way across the seat sitting up under us with the Delfonic jamming on the 8 Track player. With the ride mudded out in the front and back barely off ground. never ever going over 20 mph. All your homies used to be posted up along the Blvd. And as u pass they would give u that nod or sometimes the finger lol. This was the life I chose at 14 yrs old


----------



## ABRAXASS

Daddy ooo said:


> Hey I,m sure there,s homeboys on here that remember the days when we used to cruise the Blvd and have our fine ass women all the way across the seat sitting up under us with the Delfonic jamming on the 8 Track player. With the ride mudded out in the front and back barely off ground. never ever going over 20 mph. All you homies used to posted up along the Blvd. And as u pass they would give u that nod or sometimes the finger lol. This was the life I chose at 14 yrs old


Earliest memory cruising in pops 66ss 396 Trus/5.20s Craig underdash 8 track jammin GQs "Disco Nights" tape, year was 1979.


----------



## supremes

im a old bay area lowrider from the mid 1970's.bought my first lowrider at 14 years old, primered 65 impala slammed on the ground with supremes from a guy in richmond for $400. times were different back then, your lowiders were your everyday cars to school,work, and cruizen on the weekends,unless your parents could afford 2 cars and would let you drive one of theirs, impalas could be bought all day long for $200-$500 in good shape, if you wrecked your impala you would take it to the junkyard and go find another for under $500. the difference from back in them days and 2013 is money, with the price of todays impalas and what it cost to restore or build one for the show and the hours of cleaning and waxing all the candy paint and chrome you can't knock anyone for trailering there investment. lets just be happy that lowriding is still going strong after all these years, NOW CAN WE GET BACK TO POSTING PHOTOS?


----------



## Daddy ooo

supremes said:


> im a old bay area lowrider from the mid 1970's.bought my first lowrider at 14 years old, primered 65 impala slammed on the ground with supremes from a guy in richmond for $400. times were different back then, your lowiders were your everyday cars to school,work, and cruizen on the weekends,unless your parents could afford 2 cars and would let you drive one of theirs, impalas could be bought all day long for $200-$500 in good shape, if you wrecked your impala you would take it to the junkyard and go find another for under $500. the difference from back in them days and 2013 is money, with the price of todays impalas and what it cost to restore or build one for the show and the hours of cleaning and waxing all the candy paint and chrome you can't knock anyone for trailering there investment. lets just be happy that lowriding is still going strong after all these years, NOW CAN WE GET BACK TO POSTING PHOTOS?


 You know I also bought my first car in Richmond around that time a 1959 impala with a 348 for I think $250 or $300 I was 15 yrs old at the time.I Used to cruise 23rd. :thumbsup:


----------



## supremes

I also bought a black 59 impala for $300 in richmond, 348 with a 3 speed. i sold it to some guy in 1984 and he restored it and its still in vallejo today parked in his drive way under a tarp. dude still remembered me when i stopped to ask him about the car.


----------



## supremes

the 59 was so low in the front it scraped over any little bump in the road.


----------



## supremes

ANYONE HAVE ANY OLD PHOTOS OF CARS FROM THE CLUB "SIDE EFFECTS" FROM VALLEJO?


----------



## Daddy ooo

ABRAXASS said:


> Earliest memory cruising in pops 66ss 396 Trus/5.20s Craig underdash 8 track jammin GQs "Disco Nights" tape, year was 1979.


 very cool times.


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## 66wita6

supremes said:


> im a old bay area lowrider from the mid 1970's.bought my first lowrider at 14 years old, primered 65 impala slammed on the ground with supremes from a guy in richmond for $400. times were different back then, your lowiders were your everyday cars to school,work, and cruizen on the weekends,unless your parents could afford 2 cars and would let you drive one of theirs, impalas could be bought all day long for $200-$500 in good shape, if you wrecked your impala you would take it to the junkyard and go find another for under $500. the difference from back in them days and 2013 is money, with the price of todays impalas and what it cost to restore or build one for the show and the hours of cleaning and waxing all the candy paint and chrome you can't knock anyone for trailering there investment. lets just be happy that lowriding is still going strong after all these years, NOW CAN WE GET BACK TO POSTING PHOTOS?


WELL SAID...POST MORE PICS OF THE PAST


----------



## 66wita6

TIMES WERE DIFFERENT,MY JEFITO WOULD GO FROM RYDIN A 56 BELAIR,TO A 58 IMPALA LATER A 64 IMPALA TO THE 57 NOMAD HE GAVE ME(WHICH I HAD TO SELL DUE TO THE FACT THAT ACERTAIN COP WANTED IT,LONG STORY)NOW HR RYDES A 93 SILVERRADO EXTENDED CAB ON 20" WIRES WITH LOPROFILE TIRES,HIS TANOU COVER GOTS A LIFESIZE MURAL OF POLE DANCER:facepalm:,WHAT EVER TRIPPS YOUR TRIGGER QUE NO?BUT HE STILL DOES IT LO N SLO,THATS WHAT I THANK HIM FOR,SHOWING ME THE "ROPES" TO THIS LIFESTYLE I LEAD,N TRY TO PASS ON TO MY SHORTYS.AS MENTIONED,BOUT THE MONEY SITUATION N THE TIMES,MY PAST HAS ALSO BEEN FUFULLED WITH VARIOUS LOLOS,MY 1ST 1 BEIN THE NOMAD AT 16,SHIT,ME N THE NIEGHBERHOOD GOTS TOGETHER TO DO THE BODY WORK N HAVE 1 OF THE HOMIES PAINT IT CANDY RED,N IN THE SAME SUMMER DROVE IT TO TEX N BACK,BUT LATER AFTER THAT,GOT INTO MONTES,REGALS N MY MINI TRUCK,GANGSTA BOOGIE,THOU AT THAT TIME,EVERY 1 WAS WITH THE BED DANCIN,I REMAINED WITH JUS THE REG 2 PUMP 4 DUMP SYSTEM LIKE A LOLO..FROM THIER SHORTYS STARTED POPPIN,TIMES GOT A LIL HARDER,GOT SITUATEDN CAME BACK TO IMPALAS.....PRESENT DAY,ME N MY LADY BOTH LOWRIDE TOGETHER FOR SANTANA C.C,ME IN MY 66 IMPALA,HER IN HER 66 CAPRICE,N THE SHORTYS HOLD IT DOWN FOR THE SANTANA B.C TOO:nicoderm:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Daddy ooo said:


> You know when I think back To the the early days. I have no memory of ever seeing a lowrider being trailered in to a show. Back in the late 70,s early 80,s we used our low,s as daily drivers no matter how bad ass they was. We was Lowriders 7 days a week 24/7. Nowadays it more like maybe once a month or on a show day. The town I lived in we cruised ever nite and even harder on the weekends. Lol. Those where the days.



Cause we couldnt afford them and we didnt know other people to brorrow from. Now with more trailor competition and the internet they are somewhat affordable now and or to build. Thats what I did for my first one.

Most of lowride 24/7 cause that was the only car we had, if I was to ask my parents for their car they would say use yours and if it was down then thats too bad.

Too back then we were just kids with BS jobs that paid just enough to get what we get can done on the car and able take the girl friend out one weekend night a week. And some beer.


----------



## OLDTOWN

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> RELAX..THIS IS OLD PICS AND WE TALKING BOUT HOW LOWRIDING HAS BECOME OVER GLAMOURIZED.....HOW IT WAS BACK IN THE DAYS......BUT REMEMBER......LOWRIDER ..STANDS FOR ..RIDING.....SIMPLE....BUT IN THE NEW SCHOOL...GUESS IT STANDS FOR TRAILERS AND TROPHY KINGS.....SO IF U GET YUR KICKS ON TRAIKERING YOUR RIDE TO A SHOW...AND GARAGING IT...O WELL.....BUT WHERES THE LOGIC.....THIS IS LOWRIDING....A LIFESTYLE..NOT A HOBBY....IF U WORRIED ABOUT ALL THE MONEY U PUT IN YUR RIDE..THEN DONT DO IT....LIFES A RISK CARNAL........:biggrin:


x2 agreed


----------



## 66wita6

ANYBODY REMENBER THESE,I THOUGHT THEY WAS THE SHIT BACK IN THE DAYS....


----------



## 66wita6




----------



## 66wita6

TEEN ANGEL HAD SUM BADASS PAINTINGS


----------



## 66wita6

LIL LOWRIDER HISTORY QUIZ.......
WHICH MOVIE DID THIS LOLO CAME OUT IN


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

People go to car shows to see (nice) cars NOT - can see everyday on the street cars. Some cars come from long distance to show and suppot their clubs.

There is no way your investment will last if it subjuct to bad roads , rocks that can chip a paint and wear and tear on tires and interior.

It takes time and money to get to a point with a car and the last thing you want is it to go backwards.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

GOOD STORIES UP IN HERE I COULD ONLY IMAGINE


----------



## Daddy ooo

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> Cause we couldnt afford them and we didnt know other people to brorrow from. Now with more trailor competition and the internet they are somewhat affordable now and or to build. Thats what I did for my first one.
> 
> Most of lowride 24/7 cause that was the only car we had, if I was to ask my parents for their car they would say use yours and if it was down then thats too bad.
> 
> Too back then we were just kids with BS jobs that paid just enough to get what we get can done on the car and able take the girl friend out one weekend night a week. And some beer.


 All I can do is agree with you bro. Because all you say is true. I used to go thru some 5-20, s driving my car every day. Most times back in the day I had two lowriders. One for every day. And one for the weekend.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 611378


Badass :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

66wita6 said:


> LIL LOWRIDER HISTORY QUIZ.......
> WHICH MOVIE DID THIS LOLO CAME OUT IN


HEART BREAKER,IT WAS SUPPOSEDLY THE 1 THAT THE GOLDEN KNIGHT STATUE WAS IN BEFORE IT GOT LIT ON FIRE


----------



## 66wita6

ME N MY 57


----------



## Daddy ooo

Me in my 54


----------



## pancho pistolas

66wita6 said:


> ME N MY 57


 Nomad? you still have it ? try and buy one now.


----------



## pancho pistolas

66wita6 said:


> LIL LOWRIDER HISTORY QUIZ.......
> WHICH MOVIE DID THIS LOLO CAME OUT IN


 I saw that ride flying a LIFESTYLE plaque , que no ?


----------



## Daddy ooo

66wita6 said:


>


 Just last weekend at a club meet at my homie,s house he had the same old poster hanging in his garage. I was trying hard to buy it. He said he would never sale it. And neither would I. I love anything Old School that has to do with Lowriding.


----------



## 66wita6

pancho pistolas said:


> Nomad? you still have it ? try and buy one now.


NAH,SEEMS MY JEFITO N THE HIS HOMIES HAD THROWN A PARTY BACK INTHEM DAYS,THE POLICE CAME TO THE PAD,SEEMS A ROOKIE COP GOT "ACOSTED"(GOT KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT)HOW THAT STORY GOES WITH THE NOMAD....WHEN 15,HE HAD IT ON BLOCKS IN THE BACK YRD FOR A COUPLE OF YRS,TURNED 16,WAS GIVIN THE KEYS TO IT,SAVED UP MY SUMMER WORK FERIA TO GET IT CACK TO "SHAPE",WELL,WHILE CRUSIN BRISTOL HERE IN SANTA ANA IN THE MID 80'S,STARTED TO GET PULLED OVER BY THE SAME COP,EASY FIX IT TICKETS,TOO SMALL TIRES,TOO LOW,BULLSHIT TICKETS ,N DUE TO THE FAT THAT I HAD JUS GOT A LIC,THE DMV SENT ME A LETTER SAYIN THAT MY LIC WAS GONA GET SUSPENDED DUE TO THE FACT I WAS GETTIN TO MANNY TICKETS,WHAT BROKE THE CAMELS BACK WAS THAT THE LAST TIME THIS COP STOPPED ME,HE HAD ASKED IF ME..."YOUR CABALLOS SON.....TELL HIM MR RODRIQUEZ SAID WHATS UP",AFTER THAT,I ASKED HIM WHO THE F WAS THIS COP,HE EXPLAINED THAT IN HIS PHOTO ALBUM WAS THE NEWSPAPER CLIP BOUT HOW THE POLICE INTERVIENED AT A HOUSE PARTY N A ROOKIE COP HAD GOTTEN ACOSTED....THE NOMAD WAS A WANTED RYDE BY THAT COP,HAD TO GET RID OF IT,SHOULD OF KNOWN BETTER TO JUS PUT IT AWAY,BUT WAS PISSED OFF N SOLD IT FOR 3,5(ALOT BACK IN THE DAY)NOW A DAYS ITS GOIN FOR 45 TO 60,000:wow:


----------



## 66wita6

MY LOWRIDIN SHORTYS......
MY OLDEST N YOUNGEST








OLDEST AN THE TRIKE WE BUILT, HEART BREAKER








AFTER BEIN PASSED ON FROM OLDEST TO YOUNGEST SHORTY,IT HAD GONE THRU SUM MODS








COULDNT PASS ON THIS CHANCE TO TAKE A PIC,THIER WAS THE ESCALADE MONSTER TRUCK BY THE PAD,HAD THE SHORTYS RYDE THIER BIKES TO TAKE A PIC


----------



## Daddy ooo

Back in the day me and my son and one the Caddys I had before Turing it into a Lowrider


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ABRAXASS

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


Wonder how these ladies look now.......


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6




----------



## pancho pistolas

66wita6 said:


>


that Ford is killin


----------



## 65ss

pretty cool suicide rear doors :thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63




----------



## LURCH63




----------



## LURCH63




----------



## LURCH63




----------



## LURCH63




----------



## LURCH63




----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

66wita6 said:


>


That 67 is bad any more pictures of it carnal


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

*FRANCISCO* said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## Daddy ooo

My bro,s 56 rolls Royce


----------



## King of the Burbz

kool pics!


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## pancho pistolas

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 613091
> My bro,s 56 rolls Royce


 That's to Mean for the people!  :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## LITO

_*Optimist Boys Home in Highland Park,CA*_


----------



## Daddy ooo

me and my brother 1980 or so. Our cars


----------



## rlowrod

SALVADO 67 said:


> That 67 is bad any more pictures of it carnal











I bought it stock in 76, completely home build by me to full show by 78 sold it in 84. it was stolen from new owner the day he bought it from in front of his home in Lynnwood.
police found it completely stripped, nothing but rear quarters, frame and top on blocks 2 weeks later.:tears:


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:I WAS HOPIN SUM 1 WOULD POST MORE INFO ON IT,I JUS GOT THAT SINGLE PIC OFF OF THE NET


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm:


----------



## Homie Styln

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Look how forward thinking Andy and Ralph Douglass were.That 66 Impala was using much of the same things that todays hoppers are using such as long arms,reinforced rear end,super long strokes,hold down chains.All this and more and this was 30 + years ago.


Andy worked on getting my Chevelle to lay frame and still hop about 12-14in which was high for it's day... Hopping Mad outta East Side San Jose..


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

:thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63

....


----------



## debo67ss




----------



## drasticbean

love all these old pics......!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>




Dam, oldschool heartbreakers....


----------



## BLVD74

Nice pic :thumbsup:


debo67ss said:


>


----------



## Daddy ooo

The struggle


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## mrmc1959

was this at the orange show parking lot in 1979


----------



## mrmc1959

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


was this at the orange show parking lot


----------



## debo67ss




----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm:


----------



## BLVD74

Daaaaaaammmmmm! I remember that and gas was less than a buck a gallon 


debo67ss said:


>


----------



## Daddy ooo

debo67ss said:


>


 yes I remember this. These tires were so thin and lite you use to be able to carry a set of four with one arm. Lol. I have a brand new set of original 5-20,s on the shelf of my garage. Old stock


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## pancho pistolas

you know she was born a male ? right /


----------



## lgh1157

^ thats fine by me hahahahahaha :biggrin:

L


----------



## pancho pistolas

^ just booshitn , that girl was all MAMASOTA , paid her $10.00 for a pic , I think it was at a Fresno Ca. show , sat on my lap , she was all Female :yes:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## supremes

thats a bad ass photo right there! make that black and white photo a poster size and you could sell them all day long.


----------



## TrueOGcadi

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


who’s car was that? its not what i think it is is it?


----------



## 66wita6

OPPOISSIT OF THE ROSE?LOOKS HELLA CLLEENN!


----------



## pancho pistolas

66wita6 said:


> OPPOISSIT OF THE ROSE?LOOKS HELLA CLLEENN!


 that car was from Bakersfield Ca. . a guy named Robart or Robert did Hydros , I cant remember his last name, car was striped and rosed up by Negretti also from Bakes . the cool deal was the car was driven daily , was a show car and a successful HOPPER . that's how it was done back then and the Gypsy Rose came way before this car . the black rose was a mean machine. :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho pistolas

Rumor has it that Negretties roseing up another lowrider to bust out soon . but Im not one to gossip .:shh:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## King of the Burbz

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


hahahaa,gangsta as fuk!


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## T-Lo

pancho pistolas said:


> that car was from Bakersfield Ca. . a guy named Robart or Robert did Hydros , I cant remember his last name, car was striped and rosed up by Negretti also from Bakes . the cool deal was the car was driven daily , was a show car and a successful HOPPER . that's how it was done back then and the Gypsy Rose came way before this car . the black rose was a mean machine. :thumbsup:


Robert Moreno was the owner of this car,he owned Bakersfield Kustom Hydraulics for many years,he now does top notch restorations here in Bakers.


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: love this topic - all the pics & storys :worship: TTT 4 the OGs


----------



## 66wita6

YOU OR HIM WOULD'NT HAPPEN TO HAVE SUM PICS IN COLOR OF THE 64?


----------



## El Aztec Pride

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

OG CAR CLUBS FROM O.C....
















3 OUT OF THE 6 STILL HOLDIN IT FOR O.C:nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6

ANY 1 RECOGNIZE?


----------



## 66wita6

NICE!!


----------



## Daddy ooo

66wita6 said:


> OG CAR CLUBS FROM O.C....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 OUT OF THE 6 STILL HOLDIN IT FOR O.C:nicoderm:


 nice old school pic,s. I remember you used to be able to drill those true spokes out to make them fit different wheel patterns. We also used to brake a lot of studs. Had to always check them to make sure they were tight. And then if if you over tightened them you would brake a lug same with the true Classic,s these old pic,s bring back memory,s. Keep them coming


----------



## MikeS

66wita6 said:


> ANY 1 RECOGNIZE?


Beautifull, any recent pics of this Lifestyle truck?


----------



## 66wita6

I THINK IT STILL LOOKS THE SAME,I'LL TRY TO GET PICS OF IT,IT ALSO CAME OUT IN THE MOVIE "BLVD NIGHTS"....


----------



## sdropnem

debo67ss said:


>


----------



## 1SEXY80

pancho pistolas said:


> that car was from Bakersfield Ca. . a guy named Robart or Robert did Hydros , I cant remember his last name, car was striped and rosed up by Negretti also from Bakes . the cool deal was the car was driven daily , was a show car and a successful HOPPER . that's how it was done back then and the Gypsy Rose came way before this car . the black rose was a mean machine. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> People go to car shows to see (nice) cars NOT - can see everyday on the street cars. Some cars come from long distance to show and suppot their clubs.
> 
> There is no way your investment will last if it subjuct to bad roads , rocks that can chip a paint and wear and tear on tires and interior.
> 
> It takes time and money to get to a point with a car and the last thing you want is it to go backwards.


Whats Up Edmund, Post Them Old Pics Of Your Fro......


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

fro??????????????????????????? not me.....


----------



## Daddy ooo

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> fro??????????????????????????? not me.....


 show us a old pic of that Fro Bro lol


----------



## 1SEXY80

Don't be scared homie....lol


----------



## H8R PROOF

66wita6 said:


> NICE!!


Nice OG pics of LIFESTYLE. Anyone have any pics of Ray Carrillos 74 Malibu? It had a Hollywood top, Big Ed paint, Bob N Son interior. Was @ 1990 LA Super Show. Thanks.


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## RUFFCUTT

66wita6 said:


> ANY 1 RECOGNIZE?


AH YES,THE "BANDIDO" TRUCK.1ST & ONLY BOMB TRUCK EVER ALOWED IN LIFESTYLE c.c.
THIS TRUCK WAS RECENTLY IN THE 'DON CHETO' MUSIC VIDEO FOR HIS SONG 'GANGA STYLE'.OTHER LIFESTYLE c.c. CARS WERE ALSO IN THAT VIDEO.
THX 4 POSTING :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

WASNT THERE ANOTHER BONB VEHICLE IN LIFESTYLE?SUM 1 HAD MENTIONED IF I HAD OTHER PICS OF THIS 1,SAID THAT HE WAS WITH LIFESTYLE C.C


----------



## RUFFCUTT

66wita6 said:


> WASNT THERE ANOTHER BONB VEHICLE IN LIFESTYLE?SUM 1 HAD MENTIONED IF I HAD OTHER PICS OF THIS 1,SAID THAT HE WAS WITH LIFESTYLE C.C


:yes:










& HERES ANOTHER PIC WITH "EL BANDIDO" TRUCK ABOVE IT ON THE HAULER...









(pics courtesy of: *sean_2009 *)


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## Daddy ooo

RUFFCUTT said:


> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & HERES ANOTHER PIC WITH "EL BANDIDO" TRUCK ABOVE IT ON THE HAULER...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (pics courtesy of: *sean_2009 *)


 cool pic,s


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ABRAXASS

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


Gurl in the Raider jacket would get it


----------



## 1SEXY80




----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

1SEXY80 said:


> Don't be scared homie....lol


the only thing I have nappy is only for my wife to see.


me back in the days -- no fro -- fool!!!!!!!!
























just nice hair.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> the only thing I have nappy is only for my wife to see.
> 
> 
> me back in the days -- no fro -- fool!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just nice hair.


Damnit a Pacer


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Pinto youngster not everyone 64s.


----------



## askaricars

awesome pics


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

66wita6 said:


> WASNT THERE ANOTHER BONB VEHICLE IN LIFESTYLE?SUM 1 HAD MENTIONED IF I HAD OTHER PICS OF THIS 1,SAID THAT HE WAS WITH LIFESTYLE C.C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & HERES ANOTHER PIC WITH "EL BANDIDO" TRUCK ABOVE IT ON THE HAULER...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (pics courtesy of: *sean_2009
> 
> no shame in life style having clean bombs in their club*


----------



## pancho pistolas

Frank Rodela owned both Classical Cruisers , 1 and 2 . CC 1 was the black 50 featured in Boulevard Nights , both of these bombs were Top Notch bombs back then , Rodela was a master custom upholsterer and all around good guy , he once took the time to show me how to "Bridge" my uncut 51 Bel-Air , when we would show up at the same Lowrider Happening hed invite me to park with him . that was a big honor for me. this was back in the mid 70s. "Back in the Day"


----------



## Daddy ooo

pancho pistolas said:


> Frank Rodela owned both Classical Cruisers , 1 and 2 . CC 1 was the black 50 featured in Boulevard Nights , both of these bombs were Top Notch bombs back then , Rodela was a master custom upholsterer and all around good guy , he once took the time to show me how to "Bridge" my uncut 51 Bel-Air , when we would show up at the same Lowrider Happening hed invite me to park with him . that was a big honor for me. this was back in the mid 70s. "Back in the Day"


Love to hear the old school story's thanks Pancho.


----------



## LITO

pancho pistolas said:


> Frank Rodela owned both Classical Cruisers , 1 and 2 . CC 1 was the black 50 featured in Boulevard Nights , both of these bombs were Top Notch bombs back then , Rodela was a master custom upholsterer and all around good guy , he once took the time to show me how to "Bridge" my uncut 51 Bel-Air , when we would show up at the same Lowrider Happening hed invite me to park with him . that was a big honor for me. this was back in the mid 70s. "Back in the Day"











Sup Pancho here is a pic of Classical Cruiser 1 in the So.Cal. Majestics line up :biggrin:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## El Aztec Pride

LITO said:


> Sup Pancho here is a pic of Classical Cruiser 1 in the So.Cal. Majestics line up :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

GOOD PICS LITO,POST SUM OF THE PICS OF THE SO. CAL LINEUP FROM THE PAST HOMIE:yes:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

:fool2:


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> :fool2:


THE GIRL KNEELING DOWN....NOW THATS A FIRME HYNA.....U CAN HAVE THE OTHER ONES VATO....:biggrin:


----------



## 1SEXY80

What Club Is That???


----------



## LITO

El Aztec Pride said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LITO




----------



## ABRAXASS

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> THE GIRL KNEELING DOWN....NOW THATS A FIRME HYNA.....U CAN HAVE THE OTHER ONES VATO....:biggrin:


X62


----------



## rnaudin




----------



## rnaudin

this was at the sports arena lrm show around lat 80's, and if you live in the riverside area, he still drives this ride without the rims and hydro's


----------



## rnaudin




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> THE GIRL KNEELING DOWN....NOW THATS A FIRME HYNA.....U CAN HAVE THE OTHER ONES VATO....:biggrin:


I wonder how she looks now


----------



## Daddy ooo

Me and my brother at San Antoine park with our cars 1980


----------



## H8R PROOF

Anyone have any pics of 1990 LA Super Show???


----------



## ABRAXASS

H8R PROOF said:


> Anyone have any pics of 1990 LA Super Show???


Stashed away


----------



## weto

Video clip from a video Young Hog created in 1996 of a wedding using Klique car club. 
Leapin Steve, Diego Segura, Peter Tapia, Oscar Segura.


----------



## H8R PROOF

ABRAXASS said:


> Stashed away


 Im looking for a certain pic oof a certain car. can u post if u have it?


----------



## ABRAXASS

H8R PROOF said:


> Im looking for a certain pic oof a certain car. can u post if u have it?


PM me a description


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Nice Pics.Keep Them Coming..:nicoderm:


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

El Aztec Pride said:


>


]


El Aztec Pride;16564376[IMG said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachments/car-clubs/631327d1365685967-together-cc-tio-jiame-015.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

El Aztec Pride said:


> ]


----------



## LURCH63

uffin:


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## MR HANDS

nice nice nice


----------



## RoseCityGangsta

touchdowntodd said:


> NEVER saw this car before... from a local show this weekend.. wtf, where was this! its AMAZING//. the midwest still knows whats up.. check out the partial vinyl top and all


Sad thing is, that old guy will argue to his death that his car ain't a lowrider-and that its a kustom. Fucking ******.. wtf you think a 60's kustom IS?!!


----------



## rnaudin




----------



## LITO

rnaudin said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 65ss

rnaudin said:


>


 these cars are ones that need to be done again


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## sdropnem

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


 "GRANDIOSLEY" HYNAS :ninja:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:nicoderm:


----------



## LITO




----------



## rnaudin

LITO said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss

Orange County


----------



## Hydros

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> the only thing I have nappy is only for my wife to see.
> 
> 
> me back in the days -- no fro -- fool!!!!!!!!


nice to see something other than the common 64

That's the thing back in the day, you didn't need a 64 to "RIDE WITH PRIDE"


----------



## rnaudin

debo67ss said:


> Orange County


wonder what is built there now:thumbsup:


----------



## LITO




----------



## sdropnem

'76 CAPRICE *Glasshouse!*


----------



## rnaudin

ttt


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR PICS OF THE PAST:nicoderm:


----------



## rlowrod

1973


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> the only thing I have nappy is only for my wife to see.
> 
> 
> me back in the days -- no fro -- fool!!!!!!!!


bahahahhaha


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm:


----------



## rnaudin

keep them old pix's coming


----------



## DJLATIN

x2


rnaudin said:


> keep them old pix's coming


----------



## 66wita6

:yes:


----------



## steeko

was those bolt ons on a 80s mustang?

looks clean, unlike others, i like the look of the bolt on wire wheel, particularly where the bolt on circle is small.


----------



## rnaudin




----------



## 66wita6

THAT WAS A PIC FROM MENACE TO SOCIETY,HE CALLS THEM DAYNAS:rofl:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

66wita6 said:


> THAT WAS A PIC FROM MENACE TO SOCIETY,HE CALLS THEM DAYNAS:rofl:


oh but they are


----------



## El Aztec Pride

66wita6 said:


> THAT WAS A PIC FROM MENACE TO SOCIETY,HE CALLS THEM DAYNAS:rofl:


 :rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## MAG8888




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## Colin HD




----------



## Colin HD




----------



## Colin HD




----------



## Colin HD




----------



## Daddy ooo

Colin HD said:


> View attachment 657040
> View attachment 657041
> View attachment 657046
> View attachment 657047
> View attachment 657039


Man those are nice pic,s. Lowriding at it,s best. Thanks


----------



## 66wita6

HOW IT SHOULD BE,NO DISCRIMINATION ON WHAT OR HOW YOU ROLL,LIKE THE DEL RAY WITH TINTED WINDOWS......NOW A DAYS THAT WOULD BE HATED ON..


----------



## Colin HD

My first pump, followed the 'how to' in LRM & Q vo magazine.


----------



## Colin HD




----------



## G-house74

That 57 from Latin lords Is bad candy :worship:red paint is sick the no cars look the same thats old school style


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm:


----------



## Daddy ooo

66wita6 said:


> HOW IT SHOULD BE,NO DISCRIMINATION ON WHAT OR HOW YOU ROLL,LIKE THE DEL RAY WITH TINTED WINDOWS......NOW A DAYS THAT WOULD BE HATED ON..


 That,s because nowadays there,s like a rule book and guide line,s that most of these youngster,s follow. Back in the day it was all about creativity and self expression and having your ride looking different from others.


----------



## 66wita6

TRUE THAT:yes:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

Daddy ooo said:


> That,s because nowadays there,s like a rule book and guide line,s that most of these youngster,s follow. Back in the day it was all about creativity and self expression and having your ride looking different from others.


YUP....TRUE.....:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

G-house74 said:


> That 57 from Latin lords Is bad candy :worship:red paint is sick the no cars look the same thats old school style


----------



## Daddy ooo

El Aztec Pride said:


>


 Setting on a set of original premium sportway 5-20,s. That,s Old School:thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Daddy ooo said:


> That,s because nowadays there,s like a rule book and guide line,s that most of these youngster,s follow. Back in the day it was all about creativity and self expression and having your ride looking different from others.


:yes:


----------



## Callejeros C.C.

Daddy ooo said:


> That,s because nowadays there,s like a rule book and guide line,s that most of these youngster,s follow. Back in the day it was all about creativity and self expression and having your ride looking different from others.


:thumb: very true.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


FIRME LINE UP.....NO TRAILER QUEENZ HERE.....JUST PURE LOWRIDING......NOT LIKE TODAY..THEY TRAILER TO LOCAL SHOWS....:rofl:


----------



## GM RIDER

El Aztec Pride said:


> [
> :nicodermld school


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## 65ss

GM RIDER said:


> El Aztec Pride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> :nicodermld school
> 
> 
> 
> just curious,why display the cars with the top half way like this?
Click to expand...


----------



## Daddy ooo

65ss said:


> GM RIDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> just curious,why display the cars with the top half way like this?
> 
> 
> 
> . I've done the same with my vert,s. I think it looks cool. Plus a lot of guy be having the tops rack chromed, etched, pin striped etc and that,s a way to show case the work.
Click to expand...


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## El Aztec Pride

Daddy ooo said:


> 65ss said:
> 
> 
> 
> . I've done the same with my vert,s. I think it looks cool. Plus a lot of guy be having the tops rack chromed, etched, pin striped etc and that,s a way to show case the work.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: TRUE!! :boink:
Click to expand...


----------



## El Aztec Pride

Daddy ooo said:


> Setting on a set of original premium sportway 5-20,s. That,s Old School:thumbsup:


  IM GLAD I STILL HAVE MINE PUT AWAY!! :naughty:


----------



## 62ssrag

i remember seeing that 57 from LatinLords on kmex on an ELA parade hopping. be badass if someone have that taped and post it on youtube.


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG

GM RIDER said:


> El Aztec Pride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> :nicodermld school
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## sasisneros

Found this pic a few weeks ago on the losbouelvardos website.
It is of my dad, my uncle, and another club member in the late 70s early 80s. Any info on this pic would be great thanks.


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ what club?


----------



## sasisneros

ABRAXASS said:


> ^^^ what club?


Sophisticated Lows CC out of Denver, CO
View attachment 663092


----------



## Daddy ooo

sasisneros said:


> View attachment 661509
> 
> Found this pic a few weeks ago on the losbouelvardos website.
> It is of my dad, my uncle, and another club member in the late 70s early 80s. Any info on this pic would be great thanks.


 Looks to me like they may have talked about car,s for awhile. Then smoked a joint. Then they said hey let,s take a picture.


----------



## GM RIDER




----------



## groovin ruben

My five older brothers rides and my old Cadillac back in the days


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

GM RIDER said:


>


----------



## rnaudin

groovin ruben said:


> View attachment 665662
> My five older brothers rides and my old Cadillac back in the days


:thumbsup:


----------



## 62ssrag

~CAROL CITY~ said:


>


SUPERSHOW !


----------



## Daddy ooo

groovin ruben said:


> View attachment 665662
> My five older brothers rides and my old Cadillac back in the days


 That,s real cool. I was lucky enough to grow up across the street from a family with six brother,s and they all had Lowrider,s The Fernandez Brother,s. The guy,s that brought me into the Lowrider Life way back.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Daddy ooo said:


> That,s real cool. I was lucky enough to grow up across the street from a family with six brother,s and they all had Lowrider,s The Fernandez Brother,s. The guy,s that brought me into the Lowrider Life way back.


----------



## 62legacy

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> People go to car shows to see (nice) cars NOT - can see everyday on the street cars. Some cars come from long distance to show and suppot their clubs.
> 
> There is no way your investment will last if it subjuct to bad roads , rocks that can chip a paint and wear and tear on tires and interior.
> 
> It takes time and money to get to a point with a car and the last thing you want is it to go backwards.


 BACK IN THE DAY PEOPLE WOULD DRIVE AND SHOW THIER CARS,THEY ENJOYED CRUISING IN THEIR CARS TOO. SO WOULD YOU RATHER DRIVE YOUR RIDE OR WIN A 5 DOLLAR PLASTIC TROPHY? I REMEMBER GOING TO THEE INDIVIDUALS SHOW IN FRESNO, MY HOMIE GOT SECOND PLACE IN 60S CONVERTABLES HE HAD MORE CHROME NICER DISPLAY BOTTOM LINE HIS CAR WAS NICER THEN THE 1ST PLACE WINNER BUT THE 1ST PLACE CAR WAS SPOTLESS.AFTER THE SHOW WHILE CRUISING ON KINGS CANYON THE 1ST PLACE CAR IS ON A TRAILER GOING TO MOTEL WHILE MY HOMIE IS 3 WHEELING HIS 61 RAG DOWN KINGS.NOW YOU TELL ME WHAT LOWRIDING IS ALL ABOUT.NOT A 5 DOLLAR TROPHY.


----------



## 62legacy

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:thumbsup:SI SE PUEDE!


----------



## cheechaz87

El Aztec Pride said:


>


thats a kool looken pic and nice riviera


----------



## Hydrohype

66wita6 said:


> THUS THE TRUE MEANING OF LOWRIDER,NOW A DAYS,EVERY 1 THINKS A LOWRIDER HAS TO HAVE A 2" PIT BULL STANCE IN THE FRONT,N THEY'RE RYDE DONT EVEN LAY DUE TO THE XTRA LONG COILS,OR REAR TRAIL ARMS,TO INCREASE REAR LOCK UP....AND YEA,CHARLIE FROM CLASSICS DID BUST OUT WITH A COUPLE OF LOWRIDER CUSTOMS IN HIS TIME:thumbsup:


I like a strong tuck in the A-arms.. But I will never be attracted to lifted car's that dont lay! In fact I immediately loose my 
hard on for a car if I see it with reverse coils and a high ass standing 3 wheel ! To me that pose is an automatic turn off!


----------



## 66wita6

WELL YOU GOT ME ON THAT HOMIE,BUT ONLY DID IT FOR WHEN ITS LOCKED UP IN FRONT,THE TIRES RIDE STRAIGHT,CAUSE I NOTICED ON A 66 O 65 IMPALA,WHEN LIFTED,IF IT DONT HAVE THE ARMS EXTENDED(NOT EXCESIVELY)WHEN YOU LOCK IT UP,THE WHEELS BUTTERFLY,SO ON MINE IN PARTICULER,THE ONLY TIME YOU CAN SEE I HAVE THEM EXTENDED IS WHEN LAYEDOUT,RAISE THE FRONT,N THE WHEELS ARE STRAIGHT...


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

62legacy said:


> BACK IN THE DAY PEOPLE WOULD DRIVE AND SHOW THIER CARS,THEY ENJOYED CRUISING IN THEIR CARS TOO. SO WOULD YOU RATHER DRIVE YOUR RIDE OR WIN A 5 DOLLAR PLASTIC TROPHY? I REMEMBER GOING TO THEE INDIVIDUALS SHOW IN FRESNO, MY HOMIE GOT SECOND PLACE IN 60S CONVERTABLES HE HAD MORE CHROME NICER DISPLAY BOTTOM LINE HIS CAR WAS NICER THEN THE 1ST PLACE WINNER BUT THE 1ST PLACE CAR WAS SPOTLESS.AFTER THE SHOW WHILE CRUISING ON KINGS CANYON THE 1ST PLACE CAR IS ON A TRAILER GOING TO MOTEL WHILE MY HOMIE IS 3 WHEELING HIS 61 RAG DOWN KINGS.NOW YOU TELL ME WHAT LOWRIDING IS ALL ABOUT.NOT A 5 DOLLAR TROPHY.


AMEN BRO......ITZ A CAR..RIDE THA MOTHA......:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

i thought about this one for a min. dippin is coming bacc but it will NEVER be like how it was in the 80's and 90's out here in cali.
1 reason,alot of people now are trying to build frame off,chrome everything cars. thinking a car will take a year to build, that years easily turns into 3+. we all know about 5 or 6 people personally that are doing that now!! even my car went from a 1 years build to a 3 year build. shops lag,people flake, and $$ dosent flow like it did in the 90's.
2. the internet, websites like this one and a couple others have turned some people into :internet" riders instead of street riders.
3.Harley's-enough said.
4.people worried about getting ticcets. most of which are fix it ticcets(if all your paper work is right)
people use to bring at their cars every weekend. from primered g bodys on spokes to clean chevys. now, it seems like most people have spme kind of lame excuse(i dont wanna get my chrome undercarriage dirty, my paint job cost $????,etc)
man, just bring the cars out and lets ride!.....YUP......


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> I like a strong tuck in the A-arms.. But I will never be attracted to lifted car's that dont lay! In fact I immediately loose my
> hard on for a car if I see it with reverse coils and a high ass standing 3 wheel ! To me that pose is an automatic turn off!


 I agree with u on that. I'm from the Old School. How Low can you go. Back in the 70,s 80,s that,s all u saw was homie,s going down the BLVD at the speed of 15 to 20 mph frame barely off the ground. Just creepin down the BLVD with the oldies cranked with your favorite girl setting all up under you. No seat belt law back then


----------



## lowlowlow




----------



## Hydrohype

66wita6 said:


> WELL YOU GOT ME ON THAT HOMIE,BUT ONLY DID IT FOR WHEN ITS LOCKED UP IN FRONT,THE TIRES RIDE STRAIGHT,CAUSE I NOTICED ON A 66 O 65 IMPALA,WHEN LIFTED,IF IT DONT HAVE THE ARMS EXTENDED(NOT EXCESIVELY)WHEN YOU LOCK IT UP,THE WHEELS BUTTERFLY,SO ON MINE IN PARTICULER,THE ONLY TIME YOU CAN SEE I HAVE THEM EXTENDED IS WHEN LAYEDOUT,RAISE THE FRONT,N THE WHEELS ARE STRAIGHT...


YEA THAT'S TRUE.. Im 50 years old, almost all the lifted cars had a butterfly to it when I was a kid.. I used to think it was cool when I was to young to know any better.. I admit the first time i saw a car with extended uppers ? I thought it was retarded.. Now I have grown to love it.. but your right my next lifted car is going to be a 68, so i have to find the right balance of extension on the uppers,, because i want a hard lay with 14x7's without them hitting the fender wells..




Daddy ooo said:


> I agree with u on that. I'm from the Old School. How Low can you go. Back in the 70,s 80,s that,s all u saw was homie,s going down the BLVD at the speed of 15 to 20 mph frame barely off the ground. Just creepin down the BLVD with the oldies cranked with your favorite girl setting all up under you. No seat belt law back then


yes yes yes... I am not cutting nothing that dont ride smooth and dont lay!:thumbsup: two gate's 6 battery's and 3 squares 4 switch's.. tunes and a down female.. Damm what more can i ask for?


----------



## 309whiteboy

here are some pictures from shows in the Chicago area. probably 96-98


----------



## 309whiteboy

more.....


----------



## 309whiteboy

most of the pictures were from the lowrider magazine tour show at soldier field. others are from mcormick place from the world of wheels. some others are from one of the Midwest lowriders shows in sterling il or Dixon il. I cant remember which. the show changed locations a few different times. all pictures were from 96-98 thoughuffin:


----------



## lowlowlow




----------



## 309whiteboy

Daddy ooo said:


> That,s because nowadays there,s like a rule book and guide line,s that most of these youngster,s follow. Back in the day it was all about creativity and self expression and having your ride looking different from others.


 I wish things were still how they were back then. don't get me wrong, I love a traditional lowrider but I have this crazy urge to build a corvair! I have always thought that the lines on them were awesome. it would look great flaked out with a set of cragars. no one has any individuality anymore. I would be willing to bet that if there was an impala and a corvair sitting next to each other the TRUE old schoolers would give the corvair more attention than the impala. just my opinion. I would. you see impalas all the time. when was the last time anyone saw a corvair lowrider?????????


----------



## 309whiteboy

steeko said:


> was those bolt ons on a 80s mustang?
> 
> looks clean, unlike others, i like the look of the bolt on wire wheel, particularly where the bolt on circle is small.


 those were some mclean wire wheels. I haven't seen a set of them in a lllllooooooonnnnnngggggg time!uffin:


----------



## Hydrohype

309whiteboy said:


> I wish things were still how they were back then. don't get me wrong, I love a traditional lowrider but I have this crazy urge to build a corvair! I have always thought that the lines on them were awesome. it would look great flaked out with a set of cragars. no one has any individuality anymore. I would be willing to bet that if there was an impala and a corvair sitting next to each other the TRUE old schoolers would give the corvair more attention than the impala. just my opinion. I would. you see impalas all the time. when was the last time anyone saw a corvair lowrider?????????























LOVE COVAIR'S AND CORSA MONZA'S


----------



## 309whiteboy

you are officially the coolest person I know! only beasts see the potential of a corvair!


Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 669281
> View attachment 669282
> View attachment 669283
> 
> 
> LOVE COVAIR'S AND CORSA MONZA'S


----------



## 65ss

309whiteboy said:


> I wish things were still how they were back then. don't get me wrong, I love a traditional lowrider but I have this crazy urge to build a corvair! I have always thought that the lines on them were awesome. it would look great flaked out with a set of cragars. no one has any individuality anymore. I would be willing to bet that if there was an impala and a corvair sitting next to each other the TRUE old schoolers would give the corvair more attention than the impala. just my opinion. I would. you see impalas all the time. when was the last time anyone saw a corvair lowrider?????????


Do it


----------



## 67 chevy impala




----------



## 67 chevy impala




----------



## Daddy ooo

Back in the day no telling what you would see lowriding down the BLVD. Man that was some great times.


----------



## 309whiteboy

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 669471
> Back in the day no telling what you would see lowriding down the BLVD. Man that was some great times.


SAAAAAWWWEEEEEET!


----------



## Hydrohype

:thumbsup::thumbsup::rofl:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

309whiteboy said:


> I wish things were still how they were back then. don't get me wrong, I love a traditional lowrider but I have this crazy urge to build a corvair! I have always thought that the lines on them were awesome. it would look great flaked out with a set of cragars. no one has any individuality anymore. I would be willing to bet that if there was an impala and a corvair sitting next to each other the TRUE old schoolers would give the corvair more attention than the impala. just my opinion. I would. you see impalas all the time. when was the last time anyone saw a corvair lowrider?????????


----------



## uniques66

If you want to build a Corvair, THEN BUILD ONE!! Once you fall into the robot thinking that so many of these Lay It Low want-a bee's you to will have lost your way on what Low Riding is all about. Its about YOU, your thoughts, your dreams and most important, Your Love for what YOU WANT TO BUILD!!!!! Please don't listen to these Fuck-tards and have fun. There will always be people that don't like what you build, no matter WHAT YOU BUILD. Impalas, Big Body's, G-Body's, Bombs, Imports and the list goes on & on!!! If they don't like what you have built, then say what I always say " Then you pay and build me a car or Sit down, shut up and go pick up your kids in the family minivan like your wife just told you to"!! P.S: Things will never be the same IF everyone starts off by looking at others before building a ride.


----------



## GENTE78C10

A-men to that !!!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TOPFAN

uniques66 said:


> If you want to build a Corvair, THEN BUILD ONE!! Once you fall into the robot thinking that so many of these Lay It Low want-a bee's you to will have lost your way on what Low Riding is all about. Its about YOU, your thoughts, your dreams and most important, Your Love for what YOU WANT TO BUILD!!!!! Please don't listen to these Fuck-tards and have fun. There will always be people that don't like what you build, no matter WHAT YOU BUILD. Impalas, Big Body's, G-Body's, Bombs, Imports and the list goes on & on!!! If they don't like what you have built, then say what I always say " Then you pay and build me a car or Sit down, shut up and go pick up your kids in the family minivan like your wife just told you to"!! P.S: Things will never be the same IF everyone starts off by looking at others before building a ride.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> YEA THAT'S TRUE.. Im 50 years old, almost all the lifted cars had a butterfly to it when I was a kid.. I used to think it was cool when I was to young to know any better.. I admit the first time i saw a car with extended uppers ? I thought it was retarded.. Now I have grown to love it.. but your right my next lifted car is going to be a 68, so i have to find the right balance of extension on the uppers,, because i want a hard lay with 14x7's without them hitting the fender wells..
> 
> Dam HydroHype no wonder we agree on simular issue,s. we,re from the same School. I,m 50 also :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes yes yes... I am not cutting nothing that dont ride smooth and dont lay!:thumbsup: two gate's 6 battery's and 3 squares 4 switch's.. tunes and a down female.. Damm what more can i ask for?


 That,s what's up


----------



## Lo pab 77

uniques66 said:


> If you want to build a Corvair, THEN BUILD ONE!! Once you fall into the robot thinking that so many of these Lay It Low want-a bee's you to will have lost your way on what Low Riding is all about. Its about YOU, your thoughts, your dreams and most important, Your Love for what YOU WANT TO BUILD!!!!! Please don't listen to these Fuck-tards and have fun. There will always be people that don't like what you build, no matter WHAT YOU BUILD. Impalas, Big Body's, G-Body's, Bombs, Imports and the list goes on & on!!! If they don't like what you have built, then say what I always say " Then you pay and build me a car or Sit down, shut up and go pick up your kids in the family minivan like your wife just told you to"!! P.S: Things will never be the same IF everyone starts off by looking at others before building a ride.


Well said!!


----------



## Hydrohype

To all my Old fart homie's..lol 
I count a 68 charger, a 69 charger. 60 impala, two 73 Ltd's ...two 62 impala's two covairs... two 58 impala's 68 riviera 69 riviera 
72 riviera 71 monte carlo. 68 wagon 68 impala custom, 66 chevell rag top. and 66 Cadillac rag tom and 66 impala...


----------



## Hydrohype

5Six Bel Air said:


>



damm these are nice!


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> To all my Old fart homie's..lol
> I count a 68 charger, a 69 charger. 60 impala, two 73 Ltd's ...two 62 impala's two covairs... two 58 impala's 68 riviera 69 riviera
> 72 riviera 71 monte carlo. 68 wagon 68 impala custom, 66 chevell rag top. and 66 Cadillac rag tom and 66 impala...


 very cool


----------



## cuate64

heres one i installed hydraulics on a couple months ago..its fixed up now but i have no pics of it


----------



## LURCH63

Hydrohype said:


> To all my Old fart homie's..lol
> I count a 68 charger, a 69 charger. 60 impala, two 73 Ltd's ...two 62 impala's two covairs... two 58 impala's 68 riviera 69 riviera
> 72 riviera 71 monte carlo. 68 wagon 68 impala custom, 66 chevell rag top. and 66 Cadillac rag tom and 66 impala...


----------



## Hydrohype

cuate64 said:


> heres one i installed hydraulics on a couple months ago..its fixed up now but i have no pics of it
> View attachment 674488
> View attachment 674487
> [/Q
> 
> 
> UOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> that is soooo hard..


----------



## 309whiteboy

awesome awesome awesome!!!!


----------



## Baby Sinister

My first lowrider...1978 Chevy Nova


----------



## Daddy ooo

:thumbsup:


Baby Sinister said:


> My first lowrider...1978 Chevy Nova
> 
> View attachment 678150


 Your first Low is the same as your first hoe. You never forget her lol


----------



## 66wita6

SO I WENT BACKWARDS IN THE TOPIC,AS NOT TO POST THE SAME PICS(IF I DO,O WELL,NOBODY ELSE IS POSTIN)AY LES VA,SUM OF O.C'S FINEST AT THE LOCAL HANGOUT,MILESQUARE PARK....


----------



## 66wita6

THIS BE THE OG PREZ OF SANTANA C.C,ISSA,HE WAS THE OWNER OF THE 55 NOMAD,HIS BRO ELIZER OWNED THE 48 THAT HAD THE 1ST CONTI KIT ON A 48


----------



## 66wita6

ANY 1 MEMBA THIS OL'SCHOOL POSTERS?.....
























AND HAD ALREADY POSTED THIS 1,BUT ITS STILL A BADASS 1...


----------



## 66wita6




----------



## 66wita6

THE ORIGINATOR RITE HERE!!
































TOWER OF POWER BEFORE THE CHOPPED TOP


----------



## 66wita6




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:drama:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup: I MEMBER THOSE "TACO BELLS







!" :boink:


----------



## sdropnem




----------



## 66wita6

I BELIEVE THAT BUILDING(FORMERLY TACOBELL) IS STILL STANDING HERE IN SANTA ANA,BUT ITS CALLED MOS BURGER ON 17TH N ENGLISH:yes:


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR THE PICS OF THE PAST:nicoderm:


----------



## graham

nice pics 66


----------



## Callejeros C.C.

Very nice old skool pic it looks those days were more fun then now days (im 29yo.).... :thumbsup: for those veteranos n those fallen ones


----------



## Daddy ooo

:thumbsup:


Callejeros C.C. said:


> Very nice old skool pic it looks those days were more fun then now days (im 29yo.).... :thumbsup: for those veteranos n those fallen ones


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm:


----------



## pollo_loco62




----------



## 66wita6

YES,IT IS NICE TO THINK OF THE PAST,BUT 1 HAS TO CONSIDER THAT THEY PROBLY LIVED LIKE WE LIVE TODAY,WE MITE THINK,YEA IT LOOKS A LOT MORE CHEAPER,BUT BACK THEN 1 DIDNT GET PAID AS MUCH ALSO,MATERIALS WAS MUCH CHEAPER FOR PAINT JOBS,AS WELL AS THE WAY THEY WAS MADE WAS DIFFERENT,NOW 1 HAS TO GO OUTTA STATE TO GET THE "GOOD" STUFF,IT MITE AS WELL SAID,IT HAS ITS PROS AN CONS TOO,NOT EVERY 1 ROLLED ON DAYTONS,IT WAS WHAT WAS AVALABLE,CRAGERS,SUPREMES AND THE NEW ITEMS,TRU-SPOKES...YES IT WOULD 'VE BEEN NICE TO VISIT THE PAST,BUT THATS IT VISIT,CAUSE IT SEEMS THAT THEY HAD THE SAME PROBLEMS WE HAVE RITE NOW,WELL THEIR WAS FORSURE A WHOLE LOT OF DOMISTIC RIDES HERE,SEEMS MY JEFITO WOULD FIX 1,N IF THE HOMIE HAD SUMTHIN IN TRADE,HE'ED COME UP ON IT,AS YOU CAN SEE IN THE 1ST SET OF PICS IN HERE.....DONT LET THIS STOP ANY 1 FROM POSTIN MORE PICS OF....YOUR PAST....ALRATOS:nicoderm:


----------



## rudeerude

San Francisco Mission Street 1970's







San Francisco Mission Street 1980's


----------



## rudeerude

Ray Torres of Decoto,Ca Eastbay at Casados Market 5th and E street circa 70's







A picture of his club shirt that his daughter still has.


----------



## Daddy ooo

rudeerude said:


> San Francisco Mission Street 1970's
> View attachment 684720
> 
> San Francisco Mission Street 1980's
> View attachment 684721


 Cool photo,s


----------



## rudeerude

Old Lowrider ads of Hammer y Lewis clothing shop in downtown San Jose.


----------



## rudeerude

Kennedy Park 1977 Union City,Ca aka Decoto,Califas







Ruben Miramontes with future wife,flying his Midnite Sensation plaque Decoto,Califas Eastbay.His son now has this car.


----------



## G-house74

My Dad's jacket


----------



## GM RIDER

BIG WORMS 61 BEFORE IT WAS SHIPPED OVER SEAS


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm:


----------



## rudeerude

Hammer & Lewis store front downtown San Jose.


----------



## warning




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## 66wita6

:biggrin:


----------



## rnaudin

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin




----------



## lowdude13

rnaudin said:


>


dammm thats kevin in the camero shot gun is lil john thats at the Together lot the south L,A, chapter were we had our meeting every Sunday in Huntington park the goood ol days damm does any body remember lil john favorite words but can it hop ,this really brings back some nice memories i miss the 80s TTT Together c.c.


----------



## lowdude13

rnaudin said:


>


1983


----------



## lowdude13

this was back in 83 TOGETHER c.c. south L.A. chapter always #1


----------



## 19jaquez84

Bad ass topic. Has anybody ever seen a movie called "The Streets of L.A." It came out in 1979 and stars the same "actor" that played Beto in Heartbreaker. I have never seen it but was wondering if any lowriders come out in that movie.


----------



## centralvalley209




----------



## spikekid999

Was anyone running custom interiors in the mid-late 70s? Thinking on Lowback swivel buckets in my dart, but unsure


----------



## rudeerude

centralvalley209 said:


>


Holy Shit!! you fly this plaque back in the 80's ??? They were out of Fremont.Joe DeLao had 70's Lincoln , his brother Mike had a Cordoba and I hung with the younger brother Chris(RIP) DeLao.That's a flashback..


----------



## Daddy ooo

centralvalley209 said:


>


 Bad ass plaque


----------



## 66wita6

spikekid999 said:


> Was anyone running custom interiors in the mid-late 70s? Thinking on Lowback swivel buckets in my dart, but unsure


THATS WHAT THIS TOPICS ABOUT,THAT WAS THE ERA THAT GAVE BIRTH TO ALL LOWRIDING CREATIONS AN IMAGINATIONS WAS WILD...


----------



## spikekid999

yup, but I see a lot of stock interiors, not much for custom


----------



## cwplanet

66wita6 said:


> SO I WENT BACKWARDS IN THE TOPIC,AS NOT TO POST THE SAME PICS(IF I DO,O WELL,NOBODY ELSE IS POSTIN)AY LES VA,SUM OF O.C'S FINEST AT THE LOCAL HANGOUT,MILESQUARE PARK....





66wita6 said:


> THIS BE THE OG PREZ OF SANTANA C.C,ISSA,HE WAS THE OWNER OF THE 55 NOMAD,HIS BRO ELIZER OWNED THE 48 THAT HAD THE 1ST CONTI KIT ON A 48





66wita6 said:


> THE ORIGINATOR RITE HERE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOWER OF POWER BEFORE THE CHOPPED TOP





66wita6 said:


>


NIce pics 66wita6:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

UR WELCOME HOMIE:nicoderm:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## El Aztec Pride

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


 :dunno: HEY WHATS ''11ST.'' DOING NEXT 2 BIG HAPPYS BOMB? LOL. :thumbsup:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

^^^ hahahahaha I thought something very similar hahahaha.. Great pic!!!


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## evil70chevy73

Ora homiez!! I remember tose days


----------



## 65ss

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm:


----------



## modesto64

My car back in the early 90s


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## olde school güero




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ bad ass work


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## mugzismommy

Do you have any more pictures of the Orpheus guys? Or the cars? I am trying to find more old pictures of my car when my dad used to take it out. He was in this club and is in this picture


----------



## 66wita6

DAMM,REALLY DONT WANT TO START ANOTHER TOPIC,WHEN IT RELATES TO THIS 1,AS YOU ALL KNO I BUSTED OUT WITH MY JEFITOS PICS FROM HIS ALBUM,TO SHOW HOW HE DID IT,LIVING THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE FROM HIS ERA,JUST SIMPLE LIFESTYLES QUE NO?COUPLE OF DAYS AGO I WAS TROLLING FACEBOOK,WHEN I SEEN A PIC THAT ALOT OF JENTE WAS SHARIN,ABOUT 10 TO 12 CAR TRAILERS HEADIN TO A SHOW,NOT GONA SAY WHICH CLUB IT WAS,BUT SUM 1 STATED THAT THEY WAS ROLLIN DEEP TO THE SHOW,SAID CLUB MEMBER STATED,THATS HOW WE ROLL,YOU JUST CANT PUT WIRE WHEELS ON A CAR AND CALL IT A LOWRIDER.......REALLY,ISNT IT HOW ALL THIS STARTED?BUT IT WAS WITH LOWERIN THE RIDE,ADDIN SUM CHROME SMOOTHIES,THEN WIDE WHITES,LATER TO SLAP ON SUM CRAGERS OR SUPEREMES,LIKE THE OTHER TOPIC IN HERE ALSO ABOUT CALLIN IT A "STATIC" DROP?YOUR NOT A LOWRIDER IF NOT LIFTED OR BAGGED TO GO UP OR DOWN,I PERSONALLY WHEN I GOT AHOLD OF THE 57 NOMAD MY JEFITO GAVE,HAD ONLY TO PUT AIR SHOCKS IN THE REAR(HE HAD CUT THE COILS IN FRONT AN TOOKOUT SUM LEAFS IN THE REAR),BUT I WAS HAPPY WITH THAT,HAD THE WHOLE NIEGHBORHOOD ALL UP IN IT GOIN TO THE LOCAL PARTYS AND CRUISING BRISTOL......WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK?


----------



## spikekid999

as long as its low and looks the part right? yeah hydros are traditional, but if you look back, how were they doin it back then before they could afford/find hydros?


----------



## 66wita6

EVEN THE GYPSY ROSE,ITS PAINT JOB WAS AT ITS SIMPLEST,NO MAJOR FLAKE,OR CANDY PATTERNS,ITS GOTS ITS FAMOUS SCENE FROM JUS A CRUISE AROUND A CORNER IN A TV PROGRAM,WORLDS MOST FAMOUS LOWRIDER,IT DONT HAVE ENGRAVING UP THE WAZOO,CHROME UP THE YING YANG,BUT YET STILL IT IS A LOWRIDER....


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

:fool2:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## MONSTERGATE1

spikekid999 said:


> as long as its low and looks the part right? yeah hydros are traditional, but if you look back, how were they doin it back then before they could afford/find hydros?


Sand bags or cement in the trunk and cut or heated coils in the front.Thats how you got started lowering your car till you afford hydraulics .


----------



## stormrider

Homie I want to thank you for posting all those pics. Lowriding is a state of mind its the person not the car there are various styles and we as lowriders love our own definition of a lowrider cement blocks air shocks hydros or air bags its our style low and slow works of art on wheels thank you for the pics


----------



## 66wita6

THATS WHY I DIDNT MAKE UP ANOTHER TOPIC,I CAN SEE ALL KINDS OF REMARKS ALREADY,I KNOW THESE PICS ARE MUCH APPRECIATED,AS THOSE WHO ALSO POST PICS UP IN HERE,GRACIAS....THINK I JUS TOOK IT TO HEART WHEN I SEEN THAT REMARK...I SURE AS HELL TELL MY CLUB MEMBERS THAT I REALLY DONT WANT NO TROPHY HUNTERS OR THINKING THAT YOU HAVE TO HAVE A TURNTABLE STATUS LOWRIDER,WE ARE STREET RIDERS,AND ARE PROUD OF THE FACT THAT WE RIDE TO ALL (IF POSSIBLE)SHOWS....IT IS AN AUTO THATS MEANT TO BE DRIVEN,QUE NO?


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## Daddy ooo

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


 very cool Ol school. Some of my fondest memory's are when I was a young low rider back in those days


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

lowrider OG /pesco king Ted Wells


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Teds Cut 62 Impala


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

my pop used to bump this shit layed out on heated springs and rockets!


----------



## 66wita6

SO DID MINE HOMIE,XCEPT HE RODE CRAGERS OR SUPREMES


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


nice!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Superior CC throwbacks


----------



## G-house74

This is nice Custom lowrider that's what i love about old school rides. I would take that 58 over any restored O.G 58


----------



## supremes

KEEP THEM PHOTOS COMING...........


----------



## supremes




----------



## supremes




----------



## stympy

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>



those are some funky lookin taillights


----------



## Daddy ooo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Superior CC throwbacks


 Back in the day there was a lot of little shops that did wrought iron gates. That's where most of the guys including myself had our twisted grills made at back then. Nice photo strictly mike


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Daddy ooo said:


> Back in the day there was a lot of little shops that did wrought iron gates. That's where most of the guys including myself had our twisted grills made at back then. Nice photo strictly mike


fosho OG ! i love hearing from the OG's about lowriding history.


----------



## ciscosfc




----------



## Daddy ooo

ciscosfc said:


>


 Thank's homie very cool. I used to Cruz the mission back in those day's. Man what a great time that was.


----------



## supremes

thanks for posting the video, use to cruise there late 70's-early 80's, low riding sure was different during those times. AND I DO REMEMBER SFPD WAS NO JOKE!


----------



## 66wita6

COOL VIDEO:nicoderm:


----------



## supremes




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

:thumbsup:t tops


----------



## 66wita6

GLASSHOUSE WITH T-TOPS LOOKS CLEAN:yes:


----------



## supremes

custom paint by Sal of Newark calif. anyone know what ever happened to him? is he still painting?


----------



## Daddy ooo

supremes said:


> thanks for posting the video, use to cruise there late 70's-early 80's, low riding sure was different during those times. AND I DO REMEMBER SFPD WAS NO JOKE!


 Lol your right about SFPD back then.


----------



## pancho pistolas

STRICTLY MIKE said:


>


 I remember those Superiors rides but that Monte Carlo is classy :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


ALL FINE LADIES. WISH I KNEW THEM


----------



## bigrayman

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> :fool2:


DAMN THEY FINE


----------



## bigrayman

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


SO FINE


----------



## sdropnem

supremes said:


> View attachment 911553


:thumbsup:


----------



## supremes

this were previously posted by og flip of san Francisco, I just thought they were worthy of being brought up again with the names of the owners and painters, mucho from Vallejo owned the 70 riviera painted by mike aragon, tony meriman from Vallejo owned the 65 (heard it still looks the same today and can be seen driving around san diego today) painted by mike Dwight, the green diamond back Riviera was painted by manuel angel who is still painting candies and does old school tear drop antenas at his shop in Vallejo.


----------



## supremes

a few photos I have. first 2 are low creation cars, Pontiac grand am owner lance rhoades and aragon paint, bug owner Kenny Ramirez and aragon paint, 68 impala (imaginations car club) owner Gerardo angel and paint by manuel angel. photos are from late 70's


----------



## supremes

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHO PAINTED JACK KENNEDYS 56 BEL AIR??? DOES HE STILL OWN THE CAR?


----------



## 66wita6

DAMM THOSE FLICKS ARE HELLA TIGHT!TOO BAD CANT BLOW UP THE PICS OF THE BUG O THE 56,BUT THEY FOR SURE ARE PICS OF THE PAST:yes:


----------



## rickschaf

If I remember correcty. Jacks Chevy was painted by Michelettos , in the early seventies in sacramento..


----------



## TOPFAN

STRICTLY MIKE said:


>


Yes...Bad ass!


----------



## One hot summer 63

rickschaf said:


> If I remember correcty. Jacks Chevy was painted by Michelettos , in the early seventies in sacramento..


Yes I believe it was painted by dave M.


----------



## rickschaf

Sounds like you've been around for awhile hot sum 63,, that's going back in the day !!


----------



## 66wita6

HERES THE HOMIE LAWRENCE FROM THEE ARTISTICS C.C BACK INTHE DAY,BELIEVE HE WAS 15 YRS OLD AT THE TIME,HIS JEFITO BE 1 DOWN LOWRIDER N HE TAUGHT HIS SON WELL......
















THIS WAS 1 OF HIS JEFITOS RYDES FROM THE PAST...








THIS BE THEM RITE NOW....FELIX'S BOMBITA








LAWRENCE'S TROKITA








(DONT KNOW HOW TO ERASE THE COPY)


----------



## Bajito OG

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVD74

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


never noticed the 2 different size tires


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

Lownslow302 said:


> never noticed the 2 different size tires


cause your ah pendejo


----------



## Llerenas1960s

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


TTT


----------



## sdropnem

66wita6 said:


> HERES THE HOMIE LAWRENCE FROM THEE ARTISTICS C.C BACK INTHE DAY,BELIEVE HE WAS 15 YRS OLD AT THE TIME,HIS JEFITO BE 1 DOWN LOWRIDER N HE TAUGHT HIS SON WELL......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS WAS 1 OF HIS JEFITOS RYDES FROM THE PAST...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS BE THEM RITE NOW....FELIX'S BOMBITA
> 
> LAWRENCE'S TROKITA
> 
> (DONT KNOW HOW TO ERASE THE COPY)


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## el jr

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


 :yes::worship: back when lowriders were one of a kind...you won't find a 58 like that nowadays!


----------



## el jr

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


 No pelones here lol


----------



## Richiecool69elka

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


nice. , a lil surprised no one is hating on the tinted windows


----------



## toker1

sdropnem said:


> nice. , a lil surprised no one is hating on the tinted windows


Got tinted windows on mine for now!!


----------



## sdropnem

I've had limo tint on the rear window for the longest! I've been thinking about removing it


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


*NO SAGGERS, NO PELONES* *, NO PINCHE RAPPERS & NOT TRYING TO ACT "BLACK"!!! JUST PURO CHICANISMO!!!*


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

STRICTLY MIKE said:


>


*The "BROTHAS" had style back in the day's, can't take nothing away from them, much respect!!!
*


----------



## sdropnem




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## bulletproofdesigns

New Temptation ,Las Estrellas ,Low Creations back in the day in La Mission S.F.


----------



## sdropnem

Old Vegas


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## 66Caddykid

This one to me at least since I love customs and lowriders skims the line between a lowrider and a custom. Mox Millers 58 Chevy and his dads matching truck. Both preserved with original paint, chrome, tires everything since the 60s and they still look new. 9:15 of pure awesome.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJim01EOUY8


----------



## spikekid999

badass video. boy did that give me some ideas for my dart and my 46


----------



## bluebyrd86

66Caddykid said:


> This one to me at least since I love customs and lowriders skims the line between a lowrider and a custom. Mox Millers 58 Chevy and his dads matching truck. Both preserved with original paint, chrome, tires everything since the 60s and they still look new. 9:15 of pure awesome.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJim01EOUY8


:worship:


----------



## SMILEY VV

supremes said:


> View attachment 915154
> View attachment 915162
> View attachment 915170
> View attachment 915178
> View attachment 915186
> a few photos I have. first 2 are low creation cars, Pontiac grand am owner lance rhoades and aragon paint, bug owner Kenny Ramirez and aragon paint, 68 impala (imaginations car club) owner Gerardo angel and paint by manuel angel. photos are from late 70's


Thats a trip Kenny's my godfather


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## sdropnem

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zaIfvx...ch?v=zaIfvxpXgvY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## sdropnem




----------



## BIG RED

Not the,best pic but a mural from the late 70's pretty cool.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC




----------



## dj kurse 1

sdropnem said:


>


Damn, can't recall her name, Annette? She's the model with Penthouse


----------



## sdropnem

*Anjanette*


----------



## Richiecool69elka

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


Nice Pic.Thanks


----------



## Richiecool69elka

sdropnem said:


>


Cool Thanks.They Need To Bring The Super Show Back To LA Where It Belongs.Just Saying.:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersfinest

Richiecool69elka said:


> Cool Thanks.They Need To Bring The Super Show Back To LA Where It Belongs.Just Saying.:thumbsup:


vegas is kinda played


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## sdropnem

Richiecool69elka said:


> Cool Thanks.They Need To Bring The Super Show Back To LA Where It Belongs.Just Saying.:thumbsup:


----------



## G-house74

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


 L:loco:ks Crazy


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## Richiecool69elka

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


Thanks For The Video.Brings Back Lots Of Memories.


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## WESTCOASTER

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


Interesting article. TTT! Cool Thread..


----------



## DJLATIN

Back in the days that was a grip for a $1.00 watch.


~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## bigrayman

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


DAMN THEY FINE


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## sdropnem

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


 That ranfla was from around the way! . :thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ TTT for them early 90's hynas......


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> :naughty:


:yes:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


worst display it obstructs half the truck!:facepalm:


----------



## Caballo




----------



## Caballo

Lancaster TX


----------



## Caballo

Tionesta PA


----------



## Caballo

Chicago IL


----------



## Caballo

San Fran


----------



## Caballo




----------



## Caballo

St Louis MO


----------



## Caballo

Plant City FL


----------



## Caballo

Ed Rinke Chevrolet, MI


----------



## Caballo

Toronto OH


----------



## Caballo

Long Island NY


----------



## Caballo

Oaklyn NJ


----------



## Caballo

Pittsburgh PA


----------



## Caballo

Panama City FL


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## Caballo

Nashville TN


----------



## Caballo

Overland Park KS


----------



## G-house74

Latin Lord East Los


----------



## G-house74




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## El Aztec Pride

NEWLIFE ELA said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## El Aztec Pride

Caballo said:


> ]EL GALLO *****?? LOL.:thumbsup:


----------



## Caballo

El Aztec Pride said:


> Caballo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]EL GALLO *****?? LOL.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. It was that pose/photo of benjamin bratt that was used in the artwork created for blood in blood out.
Click to expand...


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


Love that gold


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm:


----------



## treyimpala

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


Celsos trokita en Roswell NM Sophisticated Few car club.......


----------



## lowrod

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


In words of James brown (r.i.p.)...uhh, so funky!


----------



## sdropnem




----------



## bigrayman

G-house74 said:


> View attachment 1085953


IS YOUR DAD IN THIS PIC


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## 66wita6

HAVEN'T BEEN ON HERE FOR A GOOD MIN...STILL LOOKING GOOD TO SEE JENTE POST UP PICS OF THIER PAST


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## pancho pistolas

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> View attachment 1167562


 cool , top left pic Frank Murgia from Hawaiin Gardens and Marc Spancel , Spancel, the first to hit 45" 63 built by Frank Cordova of Frogtown "la Rana". California cars in San Jose Ca., Santa Clara Fairgrounds. that day at the hop, Judges used Laser Beam for measuring , hahaha, was a bad ass hop though. " Back in the day" , "what you know about that ?"


----------



## MAG8888

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


Sick!


----------



## Dirty69

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


Man. Brought back some good memories from The Pike in LBC back in the day.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> View attachment 1167562


:thumbsup:


----------



## Caballo




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

pancho pistolas said:


> cool , top left pic Frank Murgia from Hawaiin Gardens and Marc Spancel , Spancel, the first to hit 45" 63 built by Frank Cordova of Frogtown "la Rana". California cars in San Jose Ca., Santa Clara Fairgrounds. that day at the hop, Judges used Laser Beam for measuring , hahaha, was a bad ass hop though. " Back in the day" , "what you know about that ?"


 thanks for the info. I had these pics, from a page I found on the net.


----------



## supremes

Anyone know if jack Kennedy still has that 56 bel air?


----------



## LURCH63

supremes said:


> Anyone know if jack Kennedy still has that 56 bel air?


he died in '63.


----------



## pancho pistolas

LURCH63 said:


> he died in '63.


 ^ a fukin comedian , Jack Kennedy, Street Players car club, that 56 was ahead of its time and if you wanted cruiser skirts or pipes n stuff he was the man to go to. :thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:


----------



## jjarez79

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


Miss tha 90s...


----------



## 66wita6




----------



## 66wita6




----------



## 66wita6




----------



## 66wita6




----------



## 66wita6




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## 66wita6

:nicoderm:


----------



## rudeerude

My aunt and uncle.


----------



## warning

rudeerude said:


> My aunt and uncle.


got that Carlos Santana hair


----------



## 66wita6




----------



## 66wita6




----------



## pancho pistolas

66wita6 said:


> View attachment 1233314


 uh oh the Q-VO magazine , Y-QUE


----------



## ABRAXASS

66wita6 said:


> View attachment 1233322


My father painted this one way back.....


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$

my homie monkey before he did his make over of this paint job!uffin:


----------



## parker




----------



## sdropnem

QUOTE=66wita6;20626410]
View attachment 1341610



Right On!


----------



## parker




----------



## calilifestyles

TopDogg said:


> Damn, that's Noriega from Brawley, CA. He used to live on "K" street.
> His brother, Fernie, had a clean yellow 72 caprice.
> They used to be with "Poor side of Town CC". My cousin, Pifas painted that 64 back in the late 70's.


My uncle Ernest was the president of "Poor side of Town CC."


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


cop top


----------



## ABEL760

calilifestyles said:


> My uncle Ernest was the president of "Poor side of Town CC."


that club is old school my bro peter ruiz was in that club..post pics if you have some...I got my brothers old jacket still I will post once I get a chance...TTT for VALLE IMPERIAL REAL RIDERS..


----------



## ABEL760

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


THIS IS A COOL PIC IN VALLE IMPERIAL..


----------



## sureñosbluez

ABEL760 said:


> THIS IS A COOL PIC IN VALLE IMPERIAL..


Yes is a bad ass pic, The pic is from lowrider magazine 1977 January issue


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## sureñosbluez

Chingona la pic BIG SPANKS


----------



## lgh1157

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


:run::run::run::run::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:fuck this pic rules


----------



## Caballo




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

sureñosbluez said:


> Chingona la pic BIG SPANKS


:h5:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## sureñosbluez

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


Nice pic Distrito Federal a.k.a CHILANGOLANDIA


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## A&W

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


This here


----------



## on1

these are some bad ass old pics. keep em coming.


----------



## cruzingratiot

My 63 Grandprix late 80s


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

MISS THE OLD DAYZ...WHEN LOWRIDING WAS REAL....NOBODY CARED IF U HAD ALL CHROME UNDERBODIE....THEY CARED ABOUT RIDING...LOW N SLOW.....O WELL IT IS WHAT IT IS......KEEPING IT LOW N SLOW....


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## EliasG

Back in the 90's you had cruising every weekend. Hollywood look like a damn car show every Saturday night. Chicas looking firme from all over sitting on the doors of their cars coqueteando with all the cruisers. Broke ass cholos without rides standing on the sidewalks trying to kick up dust. Fools passing out flyers to all night partys in empty downtown warehouses. Shit was off the hook back then.

Now all the youngsters into xbox and hooking up with hynas on the internet. Times have changed.


----------



## on1

all the youngsters into skinny jeans looking like yoga pants and thick framed non prescription glasses...


----------



## scrape-it

Nowadays they happy as hell asking for rides from their little girlfriends and being sorry-ass no car-having pedestrians their whole life


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## Marty McFly

scrape-it said:


> Nowadays they happy as hell asking for rides from their little girlfriends and being sorry-ass no car-having pedestrians their whole life


The same Is true for the majority of the people on this website


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## 62legacy

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


Before the boob job


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## 66wita6




----------



## 66wita6




----------



## 66wita6




----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>
Click to expand...


----------



## 66wita6

STARTED IN 2005,9 YRS OF POSTING PICS OF OUR PASTS:thumbsup:,PLUS THIS YR,THE CLUB THAT I'VE BEEN IN FOR THE PAST 15YRS,IS NOW IN ITS 35th YR,SANTANA C.C/B.CHERES SUM OF OUR PAST,AND A FEW OF THE PRESENT,THE FUTURE IS YET TO BE TOLD,BUT FOR SURE ILL BE POSTING THEM PICS TOO......BUILT WITH PRIDE,RIDE WITH HONOR....35 YRS OF LOWRIDING EXCELLANCE:nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6

THEY SET THE BARS FOR US.....










































AZTEC PRIDE STILL IN THE MIX.....


----------



## 66wita6

PRESENT SANTANERO'S


----------



## 66wita6

View attachment 1512138

View attachment 1512146

AND YET STILL MORE TO BE FILMED.....


----------



## 66wita6




----------



## 66wita6




----------



## cruzingratiot

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 66wita6




----------



## 66wita6




----------



## 66wita6




----------



## 66wita6




----------



## 66wita6




----------



## cwplanet

66wita6 said:


> THEY SET THE BARS FOR US.....
> View attachment 1512002
> 
> View attachment 1512010
> 
> View attachment 1512018
> 
> View attachment 1512026
> 
> View attachment 1512034
> 
> View attachment 1512042
> 
> AZTEC PRIDE STILL IN THE MIX.....
> View attachment 1512050


*TTT*


----------



## sdropnem

Around the mid 90's


----------



## rudeerude

My Dads 60 in 1969,chrome steelies .It looks like he had some interior issues. Decoto ,Calif East Bay


----------



## 66wita6

GLAD TO SEE MY TOPICS STILL UP,KINDA SEEMS FB AND INSTAGRAM BEEN TAKING OVER THE SCENE,THIERS EVEN AN SECTION FOR L.I.LERS ON FB...ALSO SUM BADASS SECTIONS ON PICS OF THE PAST TOO,NO COLOERED SPOKES,3 WHEELIN....PURE NOSTALGIA.....


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

rudeerude said:


> My Dads 60 in 1969,chrome steelies .It looks like he had some interior issues. Decoto ,Calif East Bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLAD TO SEE MY TOPICS STILL UP,KINDA SEEMS FB AND INSTAGRAM BEEN TAKING OVER THE SCENE,THIERS EVEN AN SECTION FOR L.I.LERS ON FB...ALSO SUM BADASS SECTIONS ON PICS OF THE PAST TOO,NO COLOERED SPOKES,3 WHEELIN....PURE NOSTALGIA.....
> 
> pics like these old school days keep me checking here from time to time
Click to expand...


----------



## sdropnem




----------



## Rick Dizzle

Not really an old pic, but nonetheless, does anyone have a picture of the old school Hoppos Ads from Lowrider with the Impala and the Astro van in front of the shop? Thanks!


----------



## Booyaa63

when NOPI was good


----------



## Booyaa63

Scrub city


----------



## sdropnem

El Aztec Pride said:


> Bad assery


----------



## oldsoul

Latin lords 57' rag,clean.....


----------



## Rick Dizzle

Rick Dizzle said:


> Not really an old pic, but nonetheless, does anyone have a picture of the old school Hoppos Ads from Lowrider with the Impala and the Astro van in front of the shop? Thanks!


Anyone?...I know lots of folks have old school Lowrider Magazines kicking around with their ad.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## gmo442

My 442 at a lrm show back in the day 


Still got her , same paint new rims


----------



## Homie Styln

KLIQUE ELA wedding 1974.....


----------



## warning




----------



## cruzingratiot

1964 Detroit Autorama


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR PICS OF THE PAST:nicoderm:


----------



## retrosigns

FIRME!!
Love to see all of the OG Pics!
Keep posting pics guys


----------



## cruzingratiot




----------



## Silentdawg

:shocked:


----------



## cruzingratiot

oldstuff


----------



## cruzingratiot

4x4????


----------



## cruzingratiot

oldcoolpics


----------



## cruzingratiot

old school 59


----------



## Limma

Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## 47 fleetmaster

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>






66wita6 said:


> View attachment 1522130


:worship:



cruzingratiot said:


> 4x4????


06 frame swap


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## warning

noe_from_texas; this is a picture of my mom when she was younger. this was the car my grandpa, who passed away a little more than a month ago, owned. they used to migrate to California to work and one of the times they went up to Reedly, the car was stolen


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ LoL


----------



## cruzingratiot

1959 cutaway


----------



## Jahlg

cruzingratiot said:


> 1959 cutaway


Detroit area?


----------



## winaro

What a right that is right! Well, you described it, I like it!


----------



## 66wita6

DAMM,BEEN A MIN SINCE IN HERE....TTMFT


----------



## 66wita6

OG SANTANA C.C MEMBERS....


----------



## 66wita6

SEEMS NOW OUR SHORTYS FROM THE CLUB ARE FLYING THIERS TOO..EXAMPLE...







HIS SONS DUECE.....


----------



## warning

Ttt


----------



## HD Lowrider

TTT


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64




----------

